# Magpies Testers.... (PMA PMA PMA for those 2011 BFP's!)



## 4magpies

Anyone want to join me in 2WW?

DTD last night, got my o symbol on my persona this morning, going to DTD tonight....

AF is due 14th september....

I am TTC #1 and this is my first cycle and my first official 2WW!

Give me strength!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## cheree89

Best of luck on your first TWW! :winkwink: I hope you are first time lucky!

I'll be testing with you - got a really strong positive on the opk yesterday.


----------



## 4magpies

I dont think I will get that lucky, would be nice though....

I only have one good tube!!

xxx


----------



## Hannahloren

This is my third cycle (this year) in a row where we're trying. Been off bc for years now and I logically know that its normal to have to try but I can't help but think I'm doing something wrong orthere is something wrong with me or my husband (I know... It's a leap, but its easy to get down!) my BBC last month was textbook and due to irregular sleeping patterns it pretty unreliable this month. My periods range from 28-34 days. Never came early but did last month at 27 days. And periods seem to be worse when trying... Dunno why. Testing on the tenth then headed out for work/ vacay so it'll either be exciting or a good distraction. I just need some coping ideas for these two weeks and ways to handle the disappointment.anything good ladies?


----------



## Barbles

Ooh mags you officially TTC now? Congrats, lets hope for a quick BFP!! I am also sort of in the 2WW but seriously doubt anything will come of it, if it does it will be a miracle. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hi Hannah.

I have cycles that vary between 27 & 29 days (now a days anyway they used to vary between 10 and 35 days when I was coming off the Depo Injection). My luteal phase always stays the same though which is good. I used a persona.

I think I may take up knitting to keep my mind off it. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im due for AF on sept 13th ! Thats awesome your finaly TTC mag hopefully its a fast :bfp: for you hun!! im 3 dpo today =D


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> Ooh mags you officially TTC now? Congrats, lets hope for a quick BFP!! I am also sort of in the 2WW but seriously doubt anything will come of it, if it does it will be a miracle. xx

Yep! Dunno what happened but we DTD last night for real and are now on the TTC wagon. So happy.

Cant wait for you to join me properly!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im due for AF on sept 13th ! Thats awesome your finaly TTC mag hopefully its a fast :bfp: for you hun!! im 3 dpo today =D

Thanks sweets! When are you testing?

xxx


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Ooh mags you officially TTC now? Congrats, lets hope for a quick BFP!! I am also sort of in the 2WW but seriously doubt anything will come of it, if it does it will be a miracle. xx
> 
> Yep! Dunno what happened but we DTD last night for real and are now on the TTC wagon. So happy.
> 
> Cant wait for you to join me properly!! :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I know me either, was on CD9 when we BD, OH got carried away and I didnt stop him :blush: so I doubt I will catch this month but having horrible ov pains and neg OPKs so who knows whats going on in there lol. Fx'd for us both xx


----------



## AmorT

I'm due for AF around the 11-13th so Ill be testing with you. I wish everyone the best and hope everyone get a :bfp: this 2ww is the hardest and longest road ever .


----------



## 4magpies

Barbles said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Ooh mags you officially TTC now? Congrats, lets hope for a quick BFP!! I am also sort of in the 2WW but seriously doubt anything will come of it, if it does it will be a miracle. xx
> 
> Yep! Dunno what happened but we DTD last night for real and are now on the TTC wagon. So happy.
> 
> Cant wait for you to join me properly!! :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know me either, was on CD9 when we BD, OH got carried away and I didnt stop him :blush: so I doubt I will catch this month but having horrible ov pains and neg OPKs so who knows whats going on in there lol. Fx'd for us both xxClick to expand...

Maybe he will be disapointed when you arent preggers and then TTC early?!

I think it just dawned on my OH we have everything we want/need/planned for so why wait any longer?!

FX for you honey!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Barbles

That is what I am hoping for, first of all he was 'disgusted' at himself for letting it happen, pft, but today he asked bout the OPKS and then just said 'well we will have to wait and see in 2 weeks' which is a good response from him lol. I may put on a few tears when (i refuse to believe it could be a BFP) it's BFN and try to tug at his heart strings lol


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds like a plan honey!! :haha:

Water works usually work a treat...

I just hope OH wants to DTD again tonight to make sure we are covered.

xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sept 13 unless my doc sees higher levels of progesterone then is normal im sure he will get betas if they are higher then normal ranges for 7 dpo =D


----------



## LoveChild

Can I join you guys?
AF is due the 13th also. I "think" I ovulated yesterday, even though I got a positive Ov this AM too. 
We've been BD'ing everyday since CD 8. Today is CD 20 for me. We'll BD tonight and tomorrow, maybe. DH is getting tired,lol


----------



## 4magpies

LoveChild said:


> Can I join you guys?
> AF is due the 13th also. I "think" I ovulated yesterday, even though I got a positive Ov this AM too.
> We've been BD'ing everyday since CD 8. Today is CD 20 for me. We'll BD tonight and tomorrow, maybe. DH is getting tired,lol

Offffffffff course. Welcome!!

My OH only decided to TTC yesterday, good job we DTD last night and I got my peak on my monitor today!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Im due for af on sept 14th ttc #1


----------



## LoveChild

4magpies said:


> Offffffffff course. Welcome!!
> 
> My OH only decided to TTC yesterday, good job we DTD last night and I got my peak on my monitor today!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

 Today DH was complaining a bit, poor guy... lol
12 days in a row 
trying a different technique, what can I do? :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

LoveChild said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Offffffffff course. Welcome!!
> 
> My OH only decided to TTC yesterday, good job we DTD last night and I got my peak on my monitor today!! :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Today DH was complaining a bit, poor guy... lol
> 12 days in a row
> trying a different technique, what can I do? :haha:Click to expand...

Have you thought about sperm meets egg?

I wanted to try it but obviously starting the day before ov I didnt have a chance!!

DTD last night...

Hope i have covered my bases... just need to keep my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks now!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

hoppinforbabe said:


> Im due for af on sept 14th ttc #1

Good luck honey...

Sorry to hear about your loss. I had a MC in June 2008.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi can I join you guys? 

I'm due to test around the 10th, really hoping it's my month, been trying for 3 months. It took 3 months to conceive my daughter, so hoping it won't take longer than that.

I think we got it all covered and we've done all we can do for this month now.


----------



## 4magpies

Course you can... FX this is your month.

xxx


----------



## cla

can i join you pretty please. iam 3dpo today and i should be due to test around the 12th :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

I'll be testing with you! AF is due Sept 14th if my mucked up cycle stays weird, and 17th if I have the luteal phase I would normally expect but just Ov'd early! Either way...I'll be POAS around the 14th!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Heeeey Carreg! We can be test day buddies.

Im not testing till after my "normal" luteal phase is up.

Hello Cla!

xxx


----------



## cla

is anybody feeling possitive yet and have you got any symtoms?????


----------



## Carreg

Trying hard NOT to symptom spot at only 3dpo cos that's crazy talk but I have been feeling crampy and nauseous ever since Ov day which is unusual for me as I only ever cramp around AF time. Think it's all coincidence though so I'm not reading anything into it....yet!

xxx


----------



## cla

it would be impossible not to symtom spot, because thats all we think about lol:dohh:


----------



## raisin

Hi 

Can I join you guys? I am testing 11/12 September. I'm really hoping for a BFP because it's DH birthday on 12 September and it's our first cycle TTC since our loss in July. 

I know it's too early but I cant help symptom spotting! Thought I had some symptoms the other day and burst into tears last night when I thought they had gone. Maybe a bit more emotional than usual?! :haha: Driving myself crazy. lol


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry about about loss raisin.

I am trying not to symptom spot. I have a migrane which I usually get after ovulation.

I cant take my tablets for it though incase I am pregnant but will be worth it in the end.

xxx


----------



## cla

ive been having a bad stomach every morning for the last 3 days. i havent got a clue if that means anything:shrug:


----------



## raisin

My ticker (and everyone elses) is driving me mad. lol. I dont have any of the symptoms it says apart from a feeling of "pressure" in the abdomen. I might take my ticker off I dont have the symptom it says for tomorrow. I keep wanting to hit my PC! 

Is it too early to have symptoms at 3DPO? When should you start to expect to feel something happening??


----------



## 4magpies

I would think you only got symptoms at about 7 dpo as I dont think the egg implants till then?

xxx


----------



## cla

i know what you mean. when it says sore boobs im there pinching them thinking well they aint sore:haha:it does my head in too lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

its rare but implantation can occur anywhere from 3 dpo to 12 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## cla

Thanks for that ruskiegirl you learn somthing new everyday xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Ruskie!!

I never knew that...

2DPO tomorrow for me.... going so slow... it will go fast when its the weekend hopefully.

xxx


----------



## cla

That's what I think about the weekend those two days go so fast then the rest of the week is a go slow grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 4magpies

Dumb isnt it!! Why cant everyday be weekend... I sit there and think about it constantly at work...

And as for tickers... mine says headache! And I have a headache! Woohoo! :haha:

xxx


----------



## mita

hey girls..mind if I join?....well I am 2 dpo I guess....so no symptoms...none.....well my husband n I were'nt planning this month...but it would be nice if I do get pregnant...good luck to all of u out there :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Hiii mita.... you have gorgeous hair!! Wow.

Welcome! FX for you.

xxx


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies. Mind if i join?? First time time on the site :) My fiance and I are on our first month/first try as well and I should be getting my period (or hopefully not) on Sept. 14 so i guess I can take the test on Sept. 10...Im a little bloated and have some soreness/cramps but im also scared that its all in my head...I wish I could test now!! Longest wait ever..:wacko:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I come along for the ride? DH and I just started TTC, 1st cycle. Glad I'm not the only one :)

AF is due on the 10th, not sure I can hold out that long since I'm 7DPO and think I'm going to be POAS crazy, but I'll try.

:dust:


----------



## Equal

What does AF mean??


----------



## cheree89

Hi Everyone! This 2ww is too long already! I will never hold out for the full two weeks. You all have more willpower than me.

So I guess it is good news that I have a headache at 1-2 dpo? :wacko:


----------



## justjill

Count me in! If AF doesn't show up, I'll be testing around the 12th!


----------



## justjill

Equal said:


> What does AF mean??

Aunt Flo!


----------



## Equal

that makes sense! Im 3 days after ovulation and i feel bloated, queezy, sore bbs...i hope its not all in my head. Any one else feeling anything?


----------



## cutsiecubbie

4magpies said:


> Anyone want to join me in 2WW?
> 
> DTD last night, got my o symbol on my persona this morning, going to DTD tonight....
> 
> AF is due 14th september....
> 
> I am TTC #1 and this is my first cycle and my first official 2WW!
> 
> Give me strength!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Hey Lady,
I'm due for AF on Sept 13th or 14th (still figuring out my cycle) so I'm with ya! This is my 4th month TTC #1. The last 2WW was the worst. I thought DH and I had given it our best shot and just wanted to :cry: when I got AF just before getting ready to test. Got my PMA back and this month we've absolutely given it our ALL!! Rather exhausting really. Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for ya and look forward to us and other ladies this month getting our BFP's:happydance:


----------



## LoveChild

4magpies said:


> Have you thought about sperm meets egg?
> 
> I wanted to try it but obviously starting the day before ov I didnt have a chance!!
> 
> DTD last night...
> 
> Hope i have covered my bases... just need to keep my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks now!
> 
> xxx

The original idea was to do that, but we ended up doing it every day, 
he was a trooper, and understood mostly that we were trying a different approach ;)


----------



## Carreg

ugh, 4dpo and can add being unable to wake up this morning and uber emotionalness over every tiny thing (in a pre-AF way) to nausea, cramping and looking very pale (according to colleagues). i think I must be getting ill, which sucks. Hope everyone else is doing well

xxx


----------



## squeaky1983

I've been cramping up for over a week, my stomach is bloated and i LOOK pregnant! The cramps aren't severe they just more of a dull ache!

Im waking throughout the night and sweating a lot more in the night, lethargic, going to the loo more, waking up bursting for the loo, dizzy spells, constant headache, lower back painful, sensitive and itchy nipples.

I don't use opk's or chart my temperature because i think thats too much pressure!

:witch: is due on 10th August....only one more week to find out!

:dust:


----------



## squeaky1983

oh an i've had the sniffles for over 2 weeks!


----------



## 4magpies

My belly feels a bit... "wierd" today, also was gagging whilst brushing my teeth, I was nearly sick! Dont usually get that this early... headache has gone tho!

2DPO....

Come on go quicker!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And welcome newbies!!

:kiss:

How are we all today? I am sooooo tired... roll on the weekend...

xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
well im 4dpo and i have had some pinkish cm, so i know 100% that im out. 
my body just feels drained from ttc:dohh:


----------



## Equal

ok so now im confused...how many days after your LH surge will you get your AF? My first charge was on the 30th...im hoping that means I can test as early as Sept. 9?? I have no idea..this stuff is soooo confusing!

And good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

It's different for everyone... mine is 13/14 days.

It depends on your luteal phase.

Pink CM @ 4DPO could that not be implantation?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

4magpies said:


> Pink CM @ 4DPO could that not be implantation?

That's what I was thinking...

xxx


----------



## raisin

How do you work out your luteal phase? What does that mean?

I am 4DPO today and boobs a little tender but Im starting to think it's all in my mind and that I'm creating symptoms by wanting it so badly! Does anyone else feel that way?!


----------



## Carreg

Luteal phase is the time from ovulation until AF arrives :)

And yes, I feel that way re symptoms! Keep having to tell myself I am being ridiculous and I am not up the duff, and even if I was I'd not be noticing it!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

As carreg said, you need to look back at your cycles and know when you ov and when AF came.

If I ov on CD14 or CD16 AF always comes 14 days later!

And as for the symptoms, I could swear my boobs are a bit tender... not usually this soon after ov... but maybe I am making symptoms up?! I am only 2DPO! Haha.

xxx


----------



## cla

4magpies said:


> It's different for everyone... mine is 13/14 days.
> 
> It depends on your luteal phase.
> 
> Pink CM @ 4DPO could that not be implantation?
> 
> xxx

I really hope it is as this will be our 5month ttc since losing the baby so it would be lovely to have some good news. But I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm a newbie! We are now 5 days from ovulation...you will all have to help me with the abbreviations!! BFN, BFP...?? is it barely faint neg., positive? LOL!:haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey mellowfishy....

BFN: big fat negative
BFP: big fat positive

Anything else just ask honey.

xxx


----------



## cla

Mellofishy said:


> I'm a newbie! We are now 5 days from ovulation...you will all have to help me with the abbreviations!! BFN, BFP...?? is it barely faint neg., positive? LOL!:haha:

Hi Hun you will love it here. Good luck xx


----------



## 4magpies

Where are you from mellowfishy? How old are you? Is this your 1st?

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm really trying not to "read into" my symptoms this time around...keeping it all on the "down low" :)
We have two boys, ages 4 and 2...I am hoping for #3, my hubby is "not so sure"..but you can say he didn't take precaution to avoid NOT having #3!:haha: 
I went off the pill 3 months ago, had a 30 day cycle, then a 29 day cycle...
so who knows what this month will hold!


----------



## Mellofishy

Mellofishy said:


> I'm really trying not to "read into" my symptoms this time around...keeping it all on the "down low" :)
> We have two boys, ages 4 and 2...I am hoping for #3, my hubby is "not so sure"..but you can say he didn't take precaution to avoid NOT having #3!:haha:
> I went off the pill 3 months ago, had a 30 day cycle, then a 29 day cycle...
> so who knows what this month will hold!

I will be 34 in October.:winkwink:


----------



## cla

So do you think you have done it this month???


----------



## 4magpies

Well hello & welcome and I wish you luck.

I am 23 and TTC #1... this is my 1st month!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Welcome Mellofishy! FX'd for a bfp for you very soon!

At the moment I am firmly telling myself that we HAVEN'T done it this month because it's too early to be speculating and I feel stupid thinking about it. Especially as I feel loads better today, just a bit tired so everything else was probably just coincidence/in my head/random illness!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm trying to be confident and have PMA but my chances of catching 1st cycle are very slim... I ov'd from my bad side too!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

How can you tell which side you Ov'd from?

xxx


----------



## cla

I was going to ask that !


----------



## 4magpies

Because I have alot of pain when I ovulate from my left side due to the scar tissue... when I ov from my right I only have a little twinge and it is on my right side.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Ahhhh ok, thought you were going to give away some magic secret then!!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

we're a military family living in Nebraska. I would love to add to our family and have a feeling we're meant to, but I truly feel it's all in God's hands.


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... noooo I am just unlucky enough to have dodgy insides...

I only associated the pain with ovulation since I started using my persona and tracking my cycles though!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

:dust: baby dust for all!! I gotta run some errands..until next time!


----------



## Rella

Hi i am 6 dpo today (9/2/10) so I'm due for AF on 9/11. I ovulated day 27 so this cycle has been a long one for me and if I calculated everything correctly it will be a 41 day cycle. My luteal phases are usually 14 days so we shall see! The tww is just the worst!


----------



## cheree89

I am amazed by women who can feel when and from which side they ovulate. I tried to pay close attention this month and thought I had some twinges on the left, but honestly I don't even really know where my ovaries are! It was probably more likely that I had a bit of indigestion :dohh: From reading a description of how the egg breaks out of the folicle and is released from the ovary, you would think all of us could feel it, but not me. :shrug:


----------



## Carreg

If you think you ought to be able to feel it just from the description then check this out!! Fascinating stuff but I'm surprised we're not all in agony!!


xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Everyone is different, I would rather not feel it and have 2 healthy tubes and ovarys! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats awesome carreg!!

See mine has to fight through my scar tissue on my left to get out so thats why I get so much pain.

Pain lasts for about half and hour and I am tender for a couple of hours.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Don't envy you at all magpies, sounds horrible :(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It actually takes my breath away... I had to have a bath on tuesday night to try and take the edge off... it hurts to move! But at least I know my body is working and when the persona says I am ov'ing I am actually ov'ing.

I never realised eggs were that big!! 

Hope I caught mine!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all, how's the wait?! lol

I'm totally fed up of baby making now. I just feel like actually getting a bfp is a million miles away :( 

I don't feel like we have done enough this month. If it's not this month for me I'm going to buy OPK's and do the sperm meets egg method :)


----------



## Equal

I woke up this morning feeling like I wasnt pregnant...its werid..i dunno..it sucks cause the symptoms that I thought I had havent been there today :(

On the other hand, not too sure what you guys believe in but my sister unexpectedly passed away in April and since then she sends my butterflies so I know shes around. The past couple of days I swear Ive seen like 5 butterflies in a day..I dunno my heart tells my its cause she trying to let me know I am preggers but again...this whole thing is in my mind..I hate waiting i wish I could just know its a no so that I can stop thinking about it..


----------



## Equal

ps. what the sperm meets egg method?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo my temps took a huge hile this morning from 98.1 to 99.8 Im not sure if its related to my tetanus shot the other night or not i am hoping its related to implanation tho if its high tommorow like that i can probly say its not related ot my tetanus shot. So far tons of creamy cm fatigue nausea and headache is my only symptoms:hugs:


----------



## cla

Well I've started to spot more, so I'm out . This spotting pisses me off


----------



## Equal

Im sorry cla...im wondering if your just having implantation bleeding..i know it can sometimes happen for more then one day


----------



## cla

Thanks for that Hun. I have been like this for over 4 years and I even got pregnant last year but sadly lost the baby at 17weeks so when I spot it really gets me down


----------



## Equal

wow thats tough :( im sorry..im keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Hopefully this month will acutally be the month


----------



## Mellofishy

at 5 DPO, the only "symptom" that is noticeable to me is I'm HUNGRY!! But it's too early...


----------



## cla

Equal said:


> wow thats tough :( im sorry..im keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Hopefully this month will acutally be the month

Thankyou Hun . I hope it's all our monthxx


----------



## cheree89

cla ... sorry to hear that you feel out this month :hugs:

Ruskie - things are sounding good for you. Fx'd that your temp stays high!


----------



## 4magpies

Ruskie good news on high temp! Keep us updated!

xxx


----------



## cheree89

Carreg said:


> If you think you ought to be able to feel it just from the description then check this out! Fascinating stuff but I'm surprised we're not all in agony!!
> 
> 
> xxx

Very cool!

Magpies - I am sorry you have pain when you ov. I guess I am lucky to feel nothing! :hugs:


----------



## mita

4magpies said:


> Hiii mita.... you have gorgeous hair!! Wow.
> 
> Welcome! FX for you.
> 
> xxx


thanks mag....actually i have black hair...but coloured it auburn :)


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Hi Ladies! I'm new to Baby and Bump. I am due for AF on Sept 11th if my luteal phase cooperates. I have very sore boobs so I am nervous! I already have children so I am pretty in tune with my body and I do not often have sore breasts unless I am pregnant. I did have it happen once with swollen tender and blue veined breasts and AF showed, so I don't think I can rely on it. (however it could have been an early MC before + could show). I have a headache today and I have been feeling sleepy the last two nights earlier than normal. I lost my last pregnancy at 5 wks 5 yrs ago and if I am pregnant I will feel very blessed. I am 39.


----------



## raisin

Sevenladybugs said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to Baby and Bump. I am due for AF on Sept 11th if my luteal phase cooperates. I have very sore boobs so I am nervous! I already have children so I am pretty in tune with my body and I do not often have sore breasts unless I am pregnant. I did have it happen once with swollen tender and blue veined breasts and AF showed, so I don't think I can rely on it. (however it could have been an early MC before + could show). I have a headache today and I have been feeling sleepy the last two nights earlier than normal. I lost my last pregnancy at 5 wks 5 yrs ago and if I am pregnant I will feel very blessed. I am 39.

Sevenladybugs, I hope it is good news for you! 

Unfortunately I think I'm out. I woke up several times last night with bad cramps, similar to AF cramps. I dont really have many other symptoms and am 5DPO now. This is my first cycle since my early mc in July. I want my BFP so badly but with the cramps and no symptoms I dont think it looks promising. Has anyone else had bad cramps?


----------



## 4magpies

I am only 3dpo but feeling very sick today, think its a bit early for me though.

5dpo cramps could be implantation... dont give up yet.

Ladybugs welcome and good luck! :kiss:

Mita: I am naturally blonde but dye mine black! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

wow...mita, your hair is beautiful!! Jealous!

I started feeling queasy and dizzy in the car on the way to work this morning, similar (but not as bad) to the first thing that gave me a heads up to something being not right when I found out that I was pg with Felix (I was on the Pill so not expecting it, the nausea & dizziness when I was ont he bus continued and worsened over time, eventually i got to being 2 weeks late so tested and taa-daa pg!). Totally sure it's just coincidence but still...!

Ladybugs - welcome and good luck to you!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh sounds good, how many dpo are you now?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol only 5!! So it's all a coincidence! Here is my chart for this cycle so far

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I don't have any symptoms, but I have a bit of period type pain, so I reckon that's me out this month. Not holding out much hope :(


----------



## aileymouse

mind you, just looking at my ticker, that's exactly how I'm feeling today...but they are the same symptoms as AF.... :/


----------



## raisin

aileymouse said:


> I don't have any symptoms, but I have a bit of period type pain, so I reckon that's me out this month. Not holding out much hope :(

Same here. Was up during the night with terrible cramps :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Be optimistic girlies!! 

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol I am trying but my chart isn't looking hopeful...my temps were higher this many days past Ov last month and I wasn't pg then!!

xxx


----------



## raisin

Carreg said:


> lol I am trying but my chart isn't looking hopeful...my temps were higher this many days past Ov last month and I wasn't pg then!!
> 
> xxx

Let's try stay positive :thumbup:
Last time I was pregnant I did 3 tests when AF was due and all came up BFN. I was convinced I wasnt pregnant, no symptoms etc and then I did another test just because I wanted to use the pack up, not expecting it, but it came up BFP! 

Let's be hopeful if it's at all possible?! :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hopeful because its my 1st month I think. :haha:

I'm determined not to test before AF is due.

xxx


----------



## raisin

4magpies said:


> I'm hopeful because its my 1st month I think. :haha:
> 
> I'm determined not to test before AF is due.
> 
> xxx

Me too (not testing before AF) but it's really going to test my willpower!! I am not sure if I'm due AF on 11 or 12 Sept so I will test on 11. I think I am finding it hard to stay positive because of my recent loss in July :cry: I want to be pregnant again so badly it's unbearable!


----------



## cla

raisin said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm hopeful because its my 1st month I think. :haha:
> 
> I'm determined not to test before AF is due.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Me too (not testing before AF) but it's really going to test my willpower!! I am not sure if I'm due AF on 11 or 12 Sept so I will test on 11. I think I am finding it hard to stay positive because of my recent loss in July :cry: I want to be pregnant again so badly it's unbearable!Click to expand...

i know how you feel hun, i want a baby so much to help me heal after i lost my baby at 17weeks:cry:


----------



## 4magpies

I lost my bean 2 years ago and have been waiting for my OH to be ready ever since....

I cant wait to be pregnant again.

I had my MC @ 5 weeks.

xxx


----------



## cla

iam so sorry hunxxx


----------



## Carreg

So sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its okay, these things happen... it gets easier but you never forget.

I feel alot better now I can TTC.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Ladies, I continue to pray that all of us will have support and fun on this thread. I'm sorry to hear of all the losses :( it's something I have not gone through, but can understand the grieving.
Today I am 6 DPO, and yesterday and this morning I have an odd flavor in my mouth? And just had some slight pain/cramping. And on a personal "weird" note..my right eye is all red and dry. I had the same issue with my first pregnancy, not my second though...
LOL, I laugh because now I am symptom spotting!! aaahhhhhhh! :haha:


----------



## Mellofishy

let's add headache too...ouchie


----------



## Carreg

Mellofishy said:


> And on a personal "weird" note..my right eye is all red and dry.

LOL, my left eye is all red and dry today! At least we have a working pair between us!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Carreg said:


> Mellofishy said:
> 
> 
> And on a personal "weird" note..my right eye is all red and dry.
> 
> LOL, my left eye is all red and dry today! At least we have a working pair between us!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

LOL! Yay for us! But I've been suffering with allergies previously..soooo...ugh. It's just hard to be so optimistic..because if I'm not pregs, boy, won't I look like the fool!


----------



## 4magpies

I am SS like crazy and I said I wouldnt... :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

just one more week until testing!!:happydance:


----------



## Carreg

Gosh, how am I going to wait a week??? I'll be lucky to get to 10DPO!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have to wait a week just to be 10DPO!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

5 days for me...I'm determined not to cave on 10DPO but have a nasty suspicion that I will anyway!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have a nasty suspicion I will too... my blag OH that AF is late when it isnt if you get me so we can test?

He will think I am a nutter testing early!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

BE STRONG!!! If it's positive it will be there at 10 DPO, or even 13 DPO!!


----------



## Carreg

lol I know some people don't get a BFP until like 15-17DPO so even a BFN at 10 or 13DPO doesn't mean it's over! Clutching at straws much? Arggghhh I hate the TWW, it's driving me craaaaaaaazy!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I know I will cave in and test before AF is due. I always do.


----------



## cla

Don't we all lol


----------



## 4magpies

Im going to try not to!

:haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Good luck! I'll remind you of that in a week....:p

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats carreg! I am determined not to fail!!

My OH wont let me test early and that is a good thing... gonna try not to tell porkies to test earlier!

xxx


----------



## cla

It's like a drug you have to pee on somthing lol


----------



## Carreg

cla - that's what OPKs are for...those times you have to pee on something but don't want to do a test!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I might just order some cheap opk's.

Just for something to pee on.

My preg test is a FRER and so dont want to waste it.

xxx


----------



## cla

You are letting your secrets
out now lol


----------



## cla

I get mine off eBay and they are really cheap


----------



## Carreg

See, I have a half sneaky plan which is that all my pg tests are IC's (supposed 10miu high sensitivity ones...I know they work though as I sent some to 24/7 and she got a BFP on one a few days before AF was due and she is pg) so I don't mind peeing on them and wasting them away because they are so cheap...BUT I know that if I get a BFP on one then it is the time to go spend serious money on a FRER, if I don't get a BFP on one and still no AF then I'll go buy a FRER anyway but it makes me feel better about starting to POAS really early if I can't wait as I know they are so throw-away cheap!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont like cheapies I find them hard to read and have had bad evaps on them.

I would rather just wait... I want OH to be with me when I test aswell and for him to share the excitement.

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

hehe I want to surprise my OH, not sure why but I don't want him to know I am testing until I get my BFP, possibly confirmed by multiple FRER's, then I'll find a cool way to surprise him!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

See I thought about that but I want us to share the experience, he probably wouldnt mind if I did it on my own then just surprised him though.

xxx


----------



## raisin

This time I am testing on DH birthday so I plan to test first thing in the morning and give him the BFP (hopefully) test with his birthday gift. :cake:


----------



## cla

That would be a fantastic present for him, you wouldn't have to buy him much then:winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

Aww thats lovely, my OH's b'day isnt till feb, hope it doesnt take me that long!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

That'sa really nice idea, FX'd for you!! lol magpies, my OH's birthday is in March....if I'm still not up the duff then I will be deeply unimpressed!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I WILL be duffed by xmas....!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

hehe I share your determination! FX'd we can be bump buddies :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yep that would be fantastic!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm with you Carreg, I plan to take the test(s) first...then share the excitement with him! Not sure how I would surprise him..hopefully he will forget my cycle and not hound me about it! Probably get him or make him a card that said something like "So how does it feel to know that soon you'll be, a Daddy of 3?" LOL I dunno...I want to think of something great..but it will probably be like "Hun, I'm knocked up". :thumbup:


----------



## Emma051980

hey all! i got my 1st peak yesterday morning on my clearblue fertility monitor. we bd'd last night and the night before....should we try again tonight? or are the last two nights ok??
tbh i think the df is a bit wrecked from the last two nights haha, and he almost cracked with the pressure last night because i got the peak. i didn't want to tell him but he insisted on knowing when i got a peak!!


----------



## Carreg

I'm torn between two surprise ways...first: put some sort of bun in the oven before he gets home (oven off, obv) then bugger off to the pub down the road (really nice gastro pub) leaving a note saying 'Your dinner is in the oven' then with the bun will be a note saying 'Surprise! If you don't understand, call me; if you do understand then meet me at the pub' where I'll be waiting to have a nice supper together...pretty sure he will get it, but may put the positive test in with the bun. And second: order personalised fortune cookies, 1 each and a chinese takeaway and put them in with it. One will say 'You're going to be a Daddy' and the other 'You're going to be a Mummy' then I'll let him open his first and ask what it says and when he reads it out I'll be all 'that's funny, cos mine says I'm going to be a Mummy!'

Can't decide which yet!! It depends on how nervous about his reaction I am at the time, if I'm nervous it'll be the first one!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Carreg said:


> I'm torn between two surprise ways...first: put some sort of bun in the oven before he gets home (oven off, obv) then bugger off to the pub down the road (really nice gastro pub) leaving a note saying 'Your dinner is in the oven' then with the bun will be a note saying 'Surprise! If you don't understand, call me; if you do understand then meet me at the pub' where I'll be waiting to have a nice supper together...pretty sure he will get it, but may put the positive test in with the bun. And second: order personalised fortune cookies, 1 each and a chinese takeaway and put them in with it. One will say 'You're going to be a Daddy' and the other 'You're going to be a Mummy' then I'll let him open his first and ask what it says and when he reads it out I'll be all 'that's funny, cos mine says I'm going to be a Mummy!'
> 
> Can't decide which yet!! It depends on how nervous about his reaction I am at the time, if I'm nervous it'll be the first one!
> 
> xxx

LOVE LOVE LOVE the fortune cookie idea!!! I hope this is your month so you can decide on how to tell him, and let us know!


----------



## justjill

Hey girls! I ovulated yesterday I think, so I'm officially 1 DPO! I only had sex once though, and it was 4 days before ovulation. :dohh: I feel like my chances of conceiving are slim to none, though, because of that. Hopefully my bf has good, strong spermies and they were able to wait long enough for my eggy!

I'm due for AF on the 16th, so I'll be testing on Sept 12! Maybe a couple days earlier since I have a bunch of ic's :)

Let the TWW begin! 

Baby Dust to everyone!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Emma051980 said:


> hey all! i got my 1st peak yesterday morning on my clearblue fertility monitor. we bd'd last night and the night before....should we try again tonight? or are the last two nights ok??
> tbh i think the df is a bit wrecked from the last two nights haha, and he almost cracked with the pressure last night because i got the peak. i didn't want to tell him but he insisted on knowing when i got a peak!!

Thats like me except persona...

It before ov thats important, so so important after.

Think you have covered your bases.

xxx


----------



## raisin

Carreg said:


> I'm torn between two surprise ways...first: put some sort of bun in the oven before he gets home (oven off, obv) then bugger off to the pub down the road (really nice gastro pub) leaving a note saying 'Your dinner is in the oven' then with the bun will be a note saying 'Surprise! If you don't understand, call me; if you do understand then meet me at the pub' where I'll be waiting to have a nice supper together...pretty sure he will get it, but may put the positive test in with the bun. And second: order personalised fortune cookies, 1 each and a chinese takeaway and put them in with it. One will say 'You're going to be a Daddy' and the other 'You're going to be a Mummy' then I'll let him open his first and ask what it says and when he reads it out I'll be all 'that's funny, cos mine says I'm going to be a Mummy!'
> 
> Can't decide which yet!! It depends on how nervous about his reaction I am at the time, if I'm nervous it'll be the first one!
> 
> xxx

My vote goes on the fortune cookie idea. How lovely!!


----------



## cheree89

Carreg - I vote for the fortune cookie idea too! Fantastic!


----------



## suelei

I'm new to the bump and ov'd on 8/31, so I'm currently 4 dpo. I'm also having AF like cramps, but can't tell if that is a positive sign or not. It seems like half the people that have them get AF and the other half get BFP!! Totally confusing! I'm hoping for the BFP ;)


----------



## cheree89

suelei said:


> I'm new to the bump and ov'd on 8/31, so I'm currently 4 dpo. I'm also having AF like cramps, but can't tell if that is a positive sign or not. It seems like half the people that have them get AF and the other half get BFP!! Totally confusing! I'm hoping for the BFP ;)

I am having some cramps as well. Given it is still early, I think cramps are a good sign! Good luck to you!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Exactly how i was feeling Ailey ;) Best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

sure would be easier if we could just lay eggs and sit on them until they hatched...wouldn't it? We wouldn't have to worry about gaining/losing the weight either!:thumbup:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

For all of you having cramps. This is actually a good sign! I had backache and cramps with all of my pregnancies. If you don't normally cramp a week before AF and you usually cramp only right before AF then it's possible it's from implantation!


----------



## cheree89

I have a new symptom this evening - my face is very flushed. I was outside today for 1-2 hours in very windy conditions, so maybe it is windburn. However, since I am symptom spotting like crazy, I hope it is not from the wind! :winkwink:

Anyone else getting a warm/flushed face?


----------



## 4magpies

I feel a bit flushed today, like I am burning up.

I also feel sicker than yesterday & had a few twinges/cramps.

Dunno whats going on?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

:wave: My period is due on the 11th so I will probably test then. It would be quite funny if I am seeing as my EDD this time is May 22nd/23rd and with Caitlyn it was May 25th :lol: My sister won't be impressed as her birthday is May 24th and she warned me not to give birth on her birthday last time :lol:

Feeling a little bit sick but I'm not sure if that's coincidence!


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> :wave: My period is due on the 11th so I will probably test then. It would be quite funny if I am seeing as my EDD this time is May 22nd/23rd and with Caitlyn it was May 25th :lol: My sister won't be impressed as her birthday is May 24th and she warned me not to give birth on her birthday last time :lol:
> 
> Feeling a little bit sick but I'm not sure if that's coincidence!

FX'd honey...

My due date would be 25th...

I really want a summer baby. at least I have a couple of months to try and achieve that.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn was born June 6th which is perfect, right in the middle of the year! Would like a little Leo, like me :lol: Not sure I can handle another Gemini?? :lol:


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?

Unless you've been eating metal?!?! :lol:

Sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?

My mouth tastes a bit funny this morning, dont know if I would call it metallic, I just feel hungover....

Serene... I am a gemini!! :haha:

Just seen you on the jenny renny thread, this is both our predicted month!!

Lets hope she is right for both of us!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Serene123 said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Unless you've been eating metal?!?! :lol:
> 
> Sounds promising! Good luck!Click to expand...

LOL! Not quite.
Although I'm having meatballs for breakfast. Yum yum.
XX


----------



## 4magpies

Mmmmm meatballs... I am at work and waiting for my breakfast, feel sick but starving.... and just to add I am not actually hungover just feel it! I dont drink anymore! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

One Gemini is interesting and handle-able, but two? Sibling Gemini's? Noooo!!! My younger sister is a Gemini and I'm not sure if it's her generation or her star sign but she has been on 5 million different college courses because she can never stick something out! Google says it's her star sign ;) :lol:

I don't think Jenny is right, and even if she is, I reckon I will MC again. My Sandra reading was much more detailed and she hit the nail on the head with my hospital visits and that I may need some help. She said I would get pregnant in January after some help and that would end in a healthy baby, so I don't mind waiting until January at all! x

P.S. I had Jammie Doggers for breakfast :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I am unsure weather or not to get another reading off someone else...

I havent told my OH, he will think I am crazy. I got my jenny reading when I was waiting to TTC, my OH didnt want to start till december, so I thought it was wrong as soon as I got it... then he changed his mind just before ov on monday... which was a miracle in itself so I am hoping she is right considering the circumstances!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and just to gross you out...

I am having; chicken tikka, crispy bacon, fried onions, cheese, mayo and pepper on a butty for my breakfast.... cant wait! :haha:

It will last me till tea time!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

That sounds sooooo gross, but I really want some :wacko: :rofl:

My OH has been right every time I've been pregnant before, but I don't want to get excited incase he was just guessing :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> That sounds sooooo gross, but I really want some :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> My OH has been right every time I've been pregnant before, but I don't want to get excited incase he was just guessing :lol:

I think he is gonna be right!! :haha:

Ooooh its so wrong but so right!! I am drooling thinking about it.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> Oh and just to gross you out...
> 
> I am having; chicken tikka, crispy bacon, fried onions, cheese, mayo and pepper on a butty for my breakfast.... cant wait! :haha:
> 
> It will last me till tea time!
> 
> xxx

Sounds delicious!! I don't know if it's a symptom (or if I'm just using it as an excuse) but I cannot stop eating. 
x


----------



## 4magpies

Haha...

I am on a diet!! Pfft. Just happy if I stay the same at the moment... a little treat wont do any harm.

We went to krispy kremes last night... OMG... lush!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

In general I can't stop eating but when I was pregnant I was soooo sick I lost so much weight. Pregnant + weightloss sounds good to me! Another pukey pregnancy please!!

Anyone got a gender preference??? :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

I did really want a boy at one point.... but to be honest the longer I have had to wait the less bothered I have got. I would love either!!

I seem to have alot of girls names in my head too... no boys...

Jenny renny said girl aswell... another psychic reading I had from a friend also said girl! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Altho I did see 4 magpies yesterday!! And that indicated boy if I am pregnant! They always sit outside our house though these 4 magpies... on the roof across the road looking at us!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I really want another little girl. I would love a boy too, but I just imagine myself to have a girl :lol:

I was going to call her Florence until Mr. Cameron stole it!! :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I do quite like the idea of having a little princess and I never used to...

I'm just so excited to have a baby! :D

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I was... but after 18 months I'm kind of just... if it's meant to be it'll be, if it's not I'm lucky to have what I have? xx


----------



## aileymouse

I really wanted a boy a while back as I already have my princess. But the longer this is taking the less bothered I am by the sex. :)


----------



## blouseybrown

I would love another girl, sisters are doing it for themselves! Although I think OH secretely wants a boy. I'm also just really excited to be pregnant again, here's hoping!


----------



## 4magpies

Just had my breakfast... it was AMAZING! :haha:

I think I am now going to get heartburn though.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I had heartburn yesterday. Not nice!


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and my OH wants a boy but then he says sweet things like if we have a girl she will be as gorgeous as me... awwwwrrrrh! 

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies, how long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking? I'm a right nosey soanso.
X


----------



## 4magpies

This is my 1st cycle...

I had a MC in 2008 @ 5 weeks which was an unplanned pregnancy, which I very much wanted. I have been waiting for OH to be ready ever since. Its been a long time coming!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> This is my 1st cycle...
> 
> I had a MC in 2008 @ 5 weeks which was an unplanned pregnancy, which I very much wanted. I have been waiting for OH to be ready ever since. Its been a long time coming!
> 
> xxx

So sorry to hear about MC, I had one early in 2009 and I know it's a horrible thing to do through.
This is also my 1st cycle. In fact we only made the decision on the day I was ovulating! So I'll be very lucky to fall on if I do.


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> This is my 1st cycle...
> 
> I had a MC in 2008 @ 5 weeks which was an unplanned pregnancy, which I very much wanted. I have been waiting for OH to be ready ever since. Its been a long time coming!
> 
> xxx
> 
> So sorry to hear about MC, I had one early in 2009 and I know it's a horrible thing to do through.
> This is also my 1st cycle. In fact we only made the decision on the day I was ovulating! So I'll be very lucky to fall on if I do.Click to expand...

Haha. We made the decison the day before! It was all a bit of a shock. We DTD on monday I got my positive OPK on tuesday and DTD again that night! :haha:

Very much the same as us...

FX'd for you BFP honey...

xxx


----------



## clairebear26

Hey girls can I join you? Af due sept 11th which is also my hen night!!!!! To drink or not to drink? I will be testing on 11th, if I got a bfp having a sober hen night wouldn't be so bad lol

Good luck to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Claire! Not long till your wedding, bet you cant wait!

xxx


----------



## raisin

What symptoms have you girls had today? I am 6DPO and last night I was mega exhausted and this morning my nipples look odd (kind of marble-like color) but my bbs dont hurt as much as they did a few days ago. Is that a bad sign? Should they be getting more instead of less painful? OMG I just realised how obsessive I will be about things if I am preg. I need help. My head is spinning :wacko:


----------



## Mellofishy

blouseybrown said:


> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?

Yes I had it the past two days...although this morning it's not that noticeable...


----------



## Carreg

Think I'm out this month, ladies. 6dpo and temp drop from 36.77 to 36.58. Oh well! Next time! Fingers crossed for the rest of you though. How are you all doing today?

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Carreg said:


> Think I'm out this month, ladies. 6dpo and temp drop from 36.77 to 36.58. Oh well! Next time! Fingers crossed for the rest of you though. How are you all doing today?
> 
> xxx

Carreg, you're not OUT until AF arrives!! Remember that! :winkwink: Stop taking your temp and just enjoy each day! You will rack your brain if you keep it up! Stay positive and strong!!


----------



## raisin

Carreg said:


> Think I'm out this month, ladies. 6dpo and temp drop from 36.77 to 36.58. Oh well! Next time! Fingers crossed for the rest of you though. How are you all doing today?
> 
> xxx

I may be out too. My bbs dont hurt today and my cramps have eased off. Let's not despair yet though. Not until the witch gets us for sure!!


----------



## Mellofishy

raisin said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm out this month, ladies. 6dpo and temp drop from 36.77 to 36.58. Oh well! Next time! Fingers crossed for the rest of you though. How are you all doing today?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I may be out too. My bbs dont hurt today and my cramps have eased off. Let's not despair yet though. Not until the witch gets us for sure!!Click to expand...

That's it Raisin! Stay positive! And sore BBs this early is only felt by 10% of women...that's 1 of 10!


----------



## Equal

Im in the same boat I think...symptoms gone :(

how goes taking your temp work? if you have a higher temp your preggers?


----------



## cheree89

Serene123 said:


> In general I can't stop eating but when I was pregnant I was soooo sick I lost so much weight. Pregnant + weightloss sounds good to me! Another pukey pregnancy please!!
> 
> Anyone got a gender preference??? :lol:

I would like to have at least one girl. Since this will be my first baby, it would be great if it was a girl, just to make sure I get at least one! Of course, I also have to worry about the age factor since I am 36.

Regardless of the sex I will be so excited to have a happy, healthy baby. OH and I are planning on being surprised by the gender until the birth. 

Anyone else going to leave the gender a surprise?


----------



## 4magpies

My boobs are getting sorer but they always do before AF.

:haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> hey all! i got my 1st peak yesterday morning on my clearblue fertility monitor. we bd'd last night and the night before....should we try again tonight? or are the last two nights ok??
> tbh i think the df is a bit wrecked from the last two nights haha, and he almost cracked with the pressure last night because i got the peak. i didn't want to tell him but he insisted on knowing when i got a peak!!
> 
> Thats like me except persona...
> 
> It before ov thats important, so so important after.
> 
> Think you have covered your bases.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


God i hope your right, it's only our second month of ttc so i won't be too disappointed!!!! 

ps, hope you enjoyed that brekkie of yours - i had a dirty big full irish brekkie this morning :haha::haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm you cant beat irish brekkie! I love white pudding and wheaten bread!! Mmmmmmmmmm.

:haha:

This is my 1st month. Trying to stay positive and hope I get lucky!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

im only 2dpo but i have some awful cramps since yesterday (and because its since yesterday i can't blame the full irish on it haha), i usually get cramps around ov but just before it, god i hope its not a bad sign :(


----------



## 4magpies

Emma051980 said:


> im only 2dpo but i have some awful cramps since yesterday (and because its since yesterday i can't blame the full irish on it haha), i usually get cramps around ov but just before it, god i hope its not a bad sign :(

Hope its a good sign honey! I have been having a few mild cramps today.

:flower:

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I've had no signs/symptoms yet. I'm hoping that is a good sign as I'm normally feel AF crampy about now...and If my memory serves me correctly then I didn't have any pg symptoms until about 6 weeks with my daughter....


----------



## Mellofishy

well, since I'm trying NOT to symptom spot, that's ALL I've done today! Ha!
That strange metallice taste has returned...and I did have that during one of my pregnancies..can't remember which one! And slight bloating/cramping feeling. UGH! ONE MORE WEEK!!! I keep telling myself I'm not pregnant, so if I'm not, I won't be disappointed (yah right). And if I am, I will probably FREAK OUT! I'm ok with a + or a neg. this month...all in good time!
How's everybody else doing??


----------



## Kaede351

I'm testing on the 15th... so not between 10th-14th, but close haha :)

XxX


----------



## CamoQueen

Put me down for the fourteenth, probably a bit early but I tested positive at 8 DPO with my son so you never know! 

I'm sure I'm going to OV tonight -- got my first barely positive OPK late last night, BD with DH early this morning and again this afternoon, and have been feeling bloated/tender/PMSy all today. Good signs!!!! 

This is only my second OV since I had DS so I'm excited just to get a positive OPK! Was light/barely positive last night and dark positive this afternoon, so I'm happy I caught the very beginning and got to BD before OV. Last month I only caught the very end and we didn't end up PG, obviously. But I'm crossing my fingers for this month! Please, please, please give me my BFP this month!!!


----------



## mita

hi girls....so i am having tons of ewcm (sorry tmi)...i thought i ov'd...but it says on net that ewcm happens just before ovulation...so i am totally confused n i think my dates r pretty messed up....boobs started hurting already...usually its really worse just before my period....siighh...this 2ww will take forever...it will kill me along the way with all the tensions....:cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Hiii mita, I get EWCM after ovulation sometimes so I wouldnt worry.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Lots of CM over here, but then I have that every month PG or not :lol:

I feel pregnant :shock: We will see!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I have alot of CM too but I always do 2nd half of my cycle.

My PMA is starting to wane... I dont think I have got lucky.

xxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello gals! Today I am 8 DPO..and I am feeling pretty good..so that's good, but maybe it's bad? LOL! My hubby arrived home last night from a one week deployment/trip, and he rubbed my belly and smiled and said "what's in there?" I told him, "nothing"..and his response was "how do you know?" My only response..."I don't". He just smiled. :winkwink:
I wasn't sure he was ready for #3, but now I wonder if he'll be disappointed if this isn't our month..
BUT he knew I was pregnant before I did with our first!
FXed for us all!
THE WAIT CONTINUES.....

I decided this a.m. that I will test on Thursday...at 12 DPO...


----------



## Serene123

August/September are the most fertile months of the year, so you never know!


----------



## 4magpies

Are they serene? I didnt know that? :haha:

xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi Girls,

Well I have had a lot of AF like cramping today. Not much else though. I'm still worried the witch will get me.

Ive just been really naughty today and baked 2 cakes. Devoured most of it already! Took my mind off things for a while. Just thought I'd share.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## blouseybrown

Mellofishy said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Yes I had it the past two days...although this morning it's not that noticeable...Click to expand...

Mine's completely stopped now, only lasted a few hours a couple of days ago. How odd! Yesterday was a full day of heartburn and today I just feel tired and lethargic. Did two tests (can't help myself) Both BFN. Gutted. OH reassured me that it could still happen this month as it is early to test...


----------



## cheree89

raisin said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well I have had a lot of AF like cramping today. Not much else though. I'm still worried the witch will get me.
> 
> Ive just been really naughty today and baked 2 cakes. Devoured most of it already! Took my mind off things for a while. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> How is everyone else today?

mmmm...cake sounds yummy. I am doing ok today. I haven't noticed a lot of new symptoms, so I am feeling a little less confident. It's still really early for me though (5 DPOish).

Anyone symptom spotting anything new?

I'm off to plant some shrubs in the back yard this afternoon and then off to ride my horse! I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful day/evening (depending on which side of the pond you are on :flower:).


----------



## Mellofishy

blouseybrown said:


> Mellofishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm due AF around the 11th! Far too impatient.
> Anyone had the metallic metal mouth symptom? Is this a sure sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Yes I had it the past two days...although this morning it's not that noticeable...Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's completely stopped now, only lasted a few hours a couple of days ago. How odd! Yesterday was a full day of heartburn and today I just feel tired and lethargic. Did two tests (can't help myself) Both BFN. Gutted. OH reassured me that it could still happen this month as it is early to test...Click to expand...

YES! It's still early! Looks like it could take us up to 6 days to get a positive test! Hang in there..I'm just gonna enjoy these next few days...and wait...and wait...and wait..:wacko:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Breasts no longer feel tender, backache still there but I'm starting to wonder if that was from the class I took on th/F all day sitting. My temp dropped back down to 97.5 so I'm not sure now. My DH said it was super cold in the room last night (he's almost never cold) and he was even cold so that may be a factor. Burning sensation is still there though so I don't know?! Yesterday I ate some chocolate chips and couldn't finish them as they were too sweet? So I am confused. Anyone want to take a peek at my chart and see what you think? I'm borderline hypothyroid so my temps tend to be low. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php 

I know my chances are low since we BD 5 days before 0 and I'm 39. We aren't actively trying but this month I o'd early (I run between 28-35 but almost always am at 35 days)


----------



## Mellofishy

cheree89 said:


> raisin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well I have had a lot of AF like cramping today. Not much else though. I'm still worried the witch will get me.
> 
> Ive just been really naughty today and baked 2 cakes. Devoured most of it already! Took my mind off things for a while. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> mmmm...cake sounds yummy. I am doing ok today. I haven't noticed a lot of new symptoms, so I am feeling a little less confident. It's still really early for me though (5 DPOish).
> 
> Anyone symptom spotting anything new?
> 
> I'm off to plant some shrubs in the back yard this afternoon and then off to ride my horse! I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful day/evening (depending on which side of the pond you are on :flower:).Click to expand...

have a wonderful ride! I'm jealous! I would give anything to have a horse...*sigh* someday..


----------



## 4magpies

My main symptoms is that I am exhausted, my OH had to put me to bed last night at 9.30pm as I fell asleep on the sofa & I just had a bath and fell asleep for 2/3 hours afterwards still in my towel! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

im still crampy today, im 3dpo....was very sick this morning :( but that might be due to alcohol from last night!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

4magpies said:


> My main symptoms is that I am exhausted, my OH had to put me to bed last night at 9.30pm as I fell asleep on the sofa & I just had a bath and fell asleep for 2/3 hours afterwards still in my towel! :haha:
> 
> xxx

sounds promising! FXed for ya! I remember my first pregnancy...I was EXHAUSTED! After being a parent, you're always tired..so I didn't really complain much about being tired with my second pregnancy! And this one, if I am preggers, doesn't really matter..I'm ALWAYS tired now!


----------



## 4magpies

I could quite happily go back to sleep right now but I have stuff to do! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

started to feel crampy/bloated/gassy (tmi). I'm thinking it's too early for me to be feeling like this due to AF, so I am staying positive!


----------



## hch

fingers crossed girls x


----------



## Emma051980

Mellofishy said:


> started to feel crampy/bloated/gassy (tmi). I'm thinking it's too early for me to be feeling like this due to AF, so I am staying positive!

that's what i was thinking.....because i'm not due af for another week and a half! it's unusual for me to feel so tired and crampy like this and i'm not sleeping too well either - and im having some very very weird dreams too these last few nights!!!
probably just symptom spotting though!


----------



## Serene123

I can't believe this sentence is going to have a :yipee: on the end but......


I can't stop weeing!! :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies i will be testing friday whoopppp 9dpo today just gassy bloated xxxxxx


----------



## Emma051980

fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## aileymouse

Well, I have been feeling pretty nauseous today. Not feeling that I will be sick, but it just comes in waves.

I've normally started to feel premenstrual by now too, but haven't. So I'm hoping that's a good sign.

I'm really trying hard to symptom spot but I keep think 'OOoohhh~a sign'
Then when AF arrives I will just feel silly.


----------



## aileymouse

oh and been feeling really emotional too, I just want to cry all the time, but I am a bit of a nutcase too...lol!


----------



## Mellofishy

aileymouse said:


> Well, I have been feeling pretty nauseous today. Not feeling that I will be sick, but it just comes in waves.
> 
> I've normally started to feel premenstrual by now too, but haven't. So I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I'm really trying hard to symptom spot but I keep think 'OOoohhh~a sign'
> Then when AF arrives I will just feel silly.

Hey that's ok, we're all in the same "silly boat"...let's ALL symptom spot, and when AF arrives, at least we can all chuckle and say "whoa, we were WAY off!" :haha:

still having mild cramps and now lower back pain...just to add to the symptom spotting! LOL And I am off to take a nap...I'm so tired!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

So I was feeling hot this afternoon and decided to take my temp this afternoon and it told me that my afternoon temp was 96.2! I took it with my ear thermometer and it said 99.6! So I am tossing the old thermometer as it is obviously broken. I'll have to buy a new regular thermometer to temp for the future. I thought for sure I was out, but now I'm really looney!


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, I feel a tiny bit sick, nothing major... I fell asleep at 8.30 last night.

So very much not like me! I am just exhausted! Hope its pregnancy and I'm not just getting old! :haha:

My belly also feels "odd"!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm the same, was actually almost sick this morning!!!! :yipee:


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> I'm the same, was actually almost sick this morning!!!! :yipee:

Sounds promising!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

8dpo today and have lost my PMA about EVERYTHING (not just NTNP). Blah. Had crazy temp dip from 36.77 to 36.58 on Saturday but back up to 36.80 on Sunday and 36.75 today so have decided that my temps are just odd this month as well!! Other than that I was feeling generally pretty icky on Saturday but it cleared up and now I'm back to normal (but about 4lbs heavier due to all the crap I ate over the weekend!)

Sounds like some promising symptoms magpies and serene!! FX'd!!

xxx

(edited cos I put 35.75 not 36.75!!)


----------



## 4magpies

I have lost my PMA too! Also I have put on 4lbs over the weekend! Which is stupid as I havent eaten more than usual?!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Your bodies feeding the new baby cells :lol:

God I am gassy today :sick:


----------



## 4magpies

I feel a bit gassy but didnt know that was a symptom?! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

It's one of the top ones :lol:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Im driving myself mental, wasnt bad at weekend, but now I am at work and its all I can think about!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm looking at baby names :rofl:


----------



## cla

i know how you feel the weekend goes so fast then the rest of the week is a go slow:dohh:
what names do you like???


----------



## 4magpies

I have loooooooads of names, keeping them secret though! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I loved Florence until David Cameron stole it. I like Niamh and Sinead for a girl or Finn for a boy :)


----------



## 4magpies

I hadly have any boys names... but loads of girls... I did originally want a boy but now I'm not so fussed! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I would like another little girl I think, but that's only because that's what I imagine. I would loveeee a little boy too!


----------



## cla

its easy to pick a girls name there are soooooooooo many nice ones, but boys are really hard to find one


----------



## cla

omg im starting to get bad stomach pains and i feel sickey as well:nope:


----------



## cheree89

Wow ladies - sounds like many of you are having some great symptoms! Fx'd for you all. I, unfortunately, feel totally fine/normal - ugh. :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

Having no symptoms could be a symptom though cheree!!

I keep needing to pee. :haha:

Also TMI: have lots of creamy CM.

xxx


----------



## cheree89

4magpies said:


> Having no symptoms could be a symptom though cheree!!
> 
> I keep needing to pee. :haha:
> 
> Also TMI: have lots of creamy CM.
> 
> xxx

That would be great! I feel like I had some symptoms a couple of days ago and now nothing. It is odd that my bb aren't sore. They usually are sore for the second half of my cycle, but now nothing - very strange...

The CM sign is a really good one! TMI - I keep wearing dark undies in hopes of seeing more CM. :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

I have pink ones on... next week I will be on pantyliners to keep an eye out for AF and pink CM.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I've been pregnant 3 times (2 mc) and the only time I found the implant bleed was on a CM check :lol: :bfp: the next day though!


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello gals!
Well during the night I woke up hot and sweaty! Got some cold water to drink. Woke up this morning and I am burning up! Even my DH laid next to me and said "you're warm". I had to take a shower to cool off...and I'm still hot and sweaty...so this is one "symptom" I am not making up!! :thumbup:
I'm a bit nauseous too...so I am going to go get something to eat...I'll keep ya updated! Still not going to test until Thursday!!


----------



## cla

Your still not going to test you have got will power Hun.
I'm still getting tummy pains and my stomach feels and looks bloated. I wonder if it could be that my af is going to start early. But the thing is I never have af pain and it never starts early. Argggggg this is doing my head in


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies - I have only just noticed the 2WW section of BnB so I am a bit behind joining in with your thread but I hoped I could tag along! I am now 10 dpo (I think only going on cycle length at the moment - trying not to get too technical about it all!) I have had one previous pregnancy which was unfortunately an ectopic which we lost back in April. NOw TTC again and not sure whats going on this month - bit crampy which is odd for me but no other symtoms. Trying really hard to control myself and not POAS until atleast AF is late!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hiii milosmum, Good luck!!

If you dont mind me asking did they manage to save your tube?

xxx


----------



## squeal

Hello!!

I am also hoping I can join in with you guys. I don't know how many DPO I am as I came off the pill last month so have no clue how long my cycle will be so I am going along as if it's a 28 day cycle, therefore I plan to test on the 13th.

I keep symptom spotting but I think it would be too good to be true if I am PG and also feel that I am just putting any symptom down to PG when it could be anything!

Good look to everyone! xx


----------



## Mellofishy

squeal said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am also hoping I can join in with you guys. I don't know how many DPO I am as I came off the pill last month so have no clue how long my cycle will be so I am going along as if it's a 28 day cycle, therefore I plan to test on the 13th.
> 
> I keep symptom spotting but I think it would be too good to be true if I am PG and also feel that I am just putting any symptom down to PG when it could be anything!
> 
> Good look to everyone! xx

Hi Squeal!
When I went off the pill, my first cycle was 30 days, the second 29 days. Before I was ever on the pill I was always a normal 28 day cycle...but I was told due to my age, that once I get off the pill, it may take longer to get on a "normal" predictable cycle...I'm 33. Thought this little info might help ya. I was on the pill for a year after our second son...


----------



## aileymouse

OK, so I'm still nauseous today and also got a weird crampy but doesn't feel like AF kind of pain. Still feeling super emotional, but have a lot of 'stuff' going on atm too.
Also really gassy, but them I always am (tmi)
Got lots of CM <--is that a sign??

Anyway, I don't want to get my hopes up to be dissapointed, but then again, I don't want to be all doom and gloom....

FX'd to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Emma051980

urgh i've been feeling sick all day now...and it's not still the after effect from saturday nights drinking haha!! also have a sore lower back but have af type tummy pains even though im not due until around the 15th :(
really do feel physically sick though, and i've no appetite although i am still eating just in case i do get sick so i'll have something in my tummy to throw up!

AND it hasn't stopped raining all day which is just so depressing!!!


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> Hiii milosmum, Good luck!!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking did they manage to save your tube?
> 
> xxx

Hello magpies - funny we are both here and in the one tubers group which sadly probably answers your question! I lost my left tube in April due to an ecotpic at about 6 weeks. It was my first cycle off the pill so i am not sure exactly when I ovulated or got pregnant and none of the doctors could tell me exactly how far along I was! :wacko:
Keep having lower abdomen cramping especially on right side (my tube side) which is making me a bit worried but only a few days til AF is due so may just be that!
Hope everyone else is feeling well. 
xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Hey, we're the same dpo :) Have you tested yet? I have already :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

milosmum said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hiii milosmum, Good luck!!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking did they manage to save your tube?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hello magpies - funny we are both here and in the one tubers group which sadly probably answers your question! I lost my left tube in April due to an ecotpic at about 6 weeks. It was my first cycle off the pill so i am not sure exactly when I ovulated or got pregnant and none of the doctors could tell me exactly how far along I was! :wacko:
> Keep having lower abdomen cramping especially on right side (my tube side) which is making me a bit worried but only a few days til AF is due so may just be that!
> Hope everyone else is feeling well.
> xxxClick to expand...

I only noticed after I posted here sorry honey, I still physically have 2 tubes, just one is very badly blocked/damaged and I havent had an ectopic just a MC. :hugs:

Heres to getting lucky!!

Luna... same CD and same DPO! We are cycle buddies. :haha:

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Hehe!! :) Any symptoms yet? I'm starving hungry all the time, and reallly tired today!! Oh, and cramping quite badly today :(


----------



## 4magpies

My appetite has been quite big today, but I have also been quite full! :haha:

Right with you on the really really tired, gonna have another early night I think. Struggling to stay awake past 10 at the moment!

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

My OH works til 10pm, so I hafta stay up til she gets home at 10.30, tho I did have a sneaky nap earlier lol. Are you gona test early? Ive had a few 7/8dpo bfps in the past, so start testing from 6dpo :rofl: 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nooo I wont be testing till I am late... OH knows when I am due and I know if I am late I am 99% pregnant as my luteal phase is always the same, I usually get pink cm the day before AF so if I go to bed a week today with pink CM, I know I am out!!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

im exhaused these last few days....my head is starting to hurt now.
think i need to go to bed and wake up in a better mood tomorrow!


----------



## Serene123

4magpies, didn't you just come off the pill?


----------



## 4magpies

Nope I stopped the pill before I had my lap in May, I have had a good few cycles since and tracked the last 3 with my persona monitor.

xxxx


----------



## Serene123

:yipee:

Will be pretty sure then? I am soooo going to cave I have convinced myself I am pregnant :(


----------



## LunaBean

I say I wont test early every month, but I always cave!


----------



## 4magpies

Yep pretty sure unless my body decides to trick me and have an odd luteal phase! I will test wed with FMU, then I am 100% sure I am late!!

Only problem is OH goes to work at 5.30am so will get up mega early and do it with him! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I haven't tested early for months, infact I haven't TTC properly for months, even this month... I'm not meant to get pregnant and I assumed I wouldn't. I have fertility tests on the 14th, what an earth am I going to say if I'm pregnant?? :dohh:


----------



## Emma051980

i'll defo be waiting until i'm late!! firstly i'd be too disappointed with a bfn and secondly i'd be annoyed with myself for spending money on a test when i could've waited!!!


----------



## Serene123

If I get a :bfn: at 12dpo I know I'm out :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Haha, just tell them with a massive grin on your face? I have to see my gynae consultant in December, hoping to be well and truly duffed by then!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I know but if I miscarry again I'll have to get re-refered :dohh: Maybe I should just not mention it, they're scanning me so they'll kinda see and I can act dumb?? :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh yeah go for the act dumb! :haha:

I will hopefully get an early scan... I am at high risk of ectopic because of my tube.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Ahh, ectopic scares me to death!


----------



## LunaBean

If I get bfn at 12dpo I know Im out too, wish I could wait that long tho!


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> Ahh, ectopic scares me to death!

Ditto! I am worried I am going to have to kick and scream too because my doctor (GP) is rubbish and the communication between him and my gynae is zero!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

how long has everyone been trying? this is my 3rd month and feels like a lifetime, so I dread to think how it feels for people who have been going longer!


----------



## Serene123

18 months.............. :(


----------



## Emma051980

my 2nd month....not sure how i would react if i were to be trying month after month :(


----------



## Serene123

You just kind of deal with it :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

This is my 15th month..and had 5 miscarriages since I started :(


----------



## Serene123

I've had 2 chemicals, being investigated by genetics hospital in London because of my family history :( xx


----------



## aileymouse

serene, how long did it take you to conceiv your daughter? it took 3 months with mine, so I kinda don't want this one to take any longer...iykwim?


----------



## Serene123

1 month :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

lunabean, sorry to hear about you miscarriages xx


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> You just kind of deal with it :lol:

i know but it must be hard....i've been with my oh for 8 years and we're only properly ttc the last two months. 
we haven't used protection in years and it never happened so i've always kinda thought that perhaps i couldn't get pregnant.
when i spoke to my doc about it, she told me to come back after 12 months of properly ttc.....


----------



## LunaBean

Emma051980 said:


> my 2nd month....not sure how i would react if i were to be trying month after month :(


You just have to deal with it, even tho you wana tear ur hair out!


----------



## Serene123

Emma051980 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> You just kind of deal with it :lol:
> 
> i know but it must be hard....i've been with my oh for 8 years and we're only properly ttc the last two months.
> we haven't used protection in years and it never happened so i've always kinda thought that perhaps i couldn't get pregnant.
> when i spoke to my doc about it, she told me to come back after 12 months of properly ttc.....Click to expand...

The way you have to look at it is, for now, you have no reason why you can't conceive, and until someone tells you, you have no hope, you have to keep on keeping on! xx


----------



## aileymouse

Serene123 said:


> 1 month :lol:

wow! so is there a reason for the second taking so long? sorry personal Q, just interested x:flower:


----------



## Serene123

I'm being investigated. My GP thinks it's because I BF'd for so long, my Gyne thinks it's to do with family history and I am going to the hospital on the 14th to see what they think! x


----------



## aileymouse

aww, hope you get some answers xx


----------



## Serene123

Thanks hun, me too. Actually no, I hope I'm pregnant right now and it'll stick so I'll never need to know :lol: x


----------



## 4magpies

This is my first month trying, we had an early MC in 2008 though.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

How early, 4magpies? Is it too early to ask your actual name? :lol: xx


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> You just kind of deal with it :lol:
> 
> i know but it must be hard....i've been with my oh for 8 years and we're only properly ttc the last two months.
> we haven't used protection in years and it never happened so i've always kinda thought that perhaps i couldn't get pregnant.
> when i spoke to my doc about it, she told me to come back after 12 months of properly ttc.....Click to expand...
> 
> The way you have to look at it is, for now, you have no reason why you can't conceive, and until someone tells you, you have no hope, you have to keep on keeping on! xxClick to expand...

well that's it i guess, gotta stay positive!!!
i had fibriods on my womb removed in march 09 and was told that that's the reason why i had never got pregnant - i know fibriods can reduce your chances but sure all we can do is give it a try and have a bit of fun whilst doing so!!


----------



## Serene123

Emma051980 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> You just kind of deal with it :lol:
> 
> i know but it must be hard....i've been with my oh for 8 years and we're only properly ttc the last two months.
> we haven't used protection in years and it never happened so i've always kinda thought that perhaps i couldn't get pregnant.
> when i spoke to my doc about it, she told me to come back after 12 months of properly ttc.....Click to expand...
> 
> The way you have to look at it is, for now, you have no reason why you can't conceive, and until someone tells you, you have no hope, you have to keep on keeping on! xxClick to expand...
> 
> well that's it i guess, gotta stay positive!!!
> i had fibriods on my womb removed in march 09 and was told that that's the reason why i had never got pregnant - i know fibriods can reduce your chances but sure all we can do is give it a try and have a bit of fun whilst doing so!!Click to expand...

Completely agree  Good luck, and I hope your journey is short xx


----------



## 4magpies

About 5ish weeks, I didnt know about all of this stuff then. Was very naive and the pregnancy was a surprise in itself, made me realise I wanted kids though...

And my name is Becca! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Ahh! Mine have been that early too! Ended pretty much like a period, but it still hurts x


----------



## 4magpies

Yeaaaaaaaah... and didnt help that I got an infection after it and was too embarassed to go the doctors and ended up with my now blocked tube & dodgy ovary. Boooo.... :(

xxx


----------



## Serene123

What kind of infection? What symptoms did you have? I keep telling them I think I have an infection and they won't listen!!


----------



## 4magpies

Just a bacterial one but because my cervix was open and it spread I contracted pelvic immflamatory disease, I had my MC in june just after my 21st, I didnt go to the doctors about the infection until October that year... I sort of had a mini breakdown mentally aswell as I had kept everything bottled in and not told anyone about my MC, they sent me straight to the hospital, I was constantly spotting/bleeding and in pain.

xxx


----------



## ElizaV

AF is expected to show Sept. 12th, so I should be testing around that time.

My husband and I went from NTNP for a few months to TTC this month. We are both hoping for a BFP.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls hope we are all good today....

Any symptoms?!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

good morning! i think my sickness has passed :( still very tired though and had a good 9 hours sleep!!!
hows you this morning?


----------



## 4magpies

I feel a tiny bit sick, boobs are sore but not as sore as yesterday.

Just had a decaf coffee which is odd as I am a mega tea drinker, still feel knackered!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

this whole waiting around to test lark is driving me mad!! they should invent something that can tell you like straight away haha!


----------



## Serene123

I think my sickness was nerves, I am definitely weeing a lot. I usually don't pee more than twice a day, max. I've been 3 times already today :lol:


----------



## Emma051980

my urge to wee has definatly increased, this morning i was doing well to get down the stairs and into the loo...!!!! thought i was going to explode!


----------



## 4magpies

I think I am wee'ing more but it could all be in my head?

I'm starting to lose my PMA, my egg came from my bad side this month, I am worried the sperm didnt even get anywhere near it.

I think I am just acting insane cause I want to be preg so bad?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Me too!


----------



## 4magpies

Its horrible isnt it.... 

My OH asked me when my period is due last night. I think I will cry when she comes. :(

Its only my 1st month aswell... I feel stupid.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Been there! :lol: It doesn't get easier either. I really hope you have gotten lucky!!


----------



## 4magpies

Jenny renny said that I would be... but what does she know?! :haha:

I am going to be on a mission next month if I am not!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Jenny Renny reckons this is my month too. I am more inclined to believe Sandra, but I do need to pee again, and it has been 45 minutes!! :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

What did sandra say?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

That I would get pregnant in January after some kind of medication! Which is fine with me :lol:


----------



## aileymouse

Ooo Magpies, I'd be interested to see if she is right!!

No other symptoms today...getting a bit hopeful about this month, but I keep taking a step down so as not to build my hopes up, does that make sense?

Tiredness is not a symptom here, I'm an insomniac!! I went to sleep and 2am and woke up at 7.30 :O


----------



## 4magpies

I have heartburn?!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And OMG ailey!! You night owl, I would be dead.

I went to bed at 10.30 and got up at 6.30.

Had to have a shower to wake me up!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

PMA is still out the window this morning! 9dpo and feeling absolutely fine apart from tired and teeny tiny headache. Temp is back up but not as high as it was 2 days ago. Not sure if I am convincing myself I'm out so I don't get disappointed or whether I just honestly feel that I'm out!

Magpies - FX'd for you, it sound slike you have some pretty good symptoms going on!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

But its no good if they are all in my head!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

LOL do you really, _honestly_ think you're imagining them? If I feel like that I usually try to take 5 mins and sit back and concentrate on the nausea, or dizziness or whatever and ask if I'm honestly imagining it, if I could just shake my head, focus hard on something else and it'd be gone, or whether I am actually feeling it. If you still feel the same in 10 mins then it's probably not in your head!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

See I did that the other day and I was still feeling it.

Still only 7DPO. My CM seems to have dried up but that might because I am clean from the shower? Hmmm....

xxx


----------



## Carreg

In that case I would say it is definitely NOT in your head!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I am bloody starving today, contemplating eating my lunch now!!

xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs: not long left now then:wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Its getting scarily close isnt it?

Is anyone else waiting till AF is late to test?

xxx


----------



## cla

well i was a bad girl yesterday and i had to pee on somthing and it was a big fat NEG, as if i didnt know that i would have got that


----------



## Carreg

lol have a snack?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

wrt testing, I have none in the house currently but some IC's on the way so have to wait til they arrive anyway!! Will probably be around 12dpo when they do but am going to try and hold out!

xxx


----------



## cla

i really dont know where you get the will power from, send me some my way:dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh cla naughty girl!

I ordered 2 more FRER off ebay last night for £5. They probably wont get here till next week. I have one FRER in the house and trying to hold out till she his late. Dunno how I am gonna get on with that. My BNB bestie is always on the text telling me not to so that helps loads!

xxx


----------



## cla

i know i know im a naughty girl:cry: i wish i had somone telling me not to


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, someone telling me not to would be nice too!!! Will have to look up the two FRER's for a fiver! Though I have an amazon Prime membership so I get free next day delivery on most things...that won't help at all!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha, I bought them on ebay on purpose because of the delivery time.

If they dont get here in time there is always next month.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I'm planning on testing this weekend...maybe saturday with FMU. I can't wait any longer. I'm due on monday/tuesday I think :huh:

This wait is killing me the most co I usually have work to keep me occupied, but I've been signed off work this month.


----------



## cla

its a lot harder when you arnt doing much the time just seems to dragggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## 4magpies

I am at work!! But all I can think of is test test test!!

I am due tuesday tempted to test at the weekend though, see what OH thinks I think.

xxx


----------



## cla

my oh keeps asking if i have used one of those testey things:dohh: he as got a clue how this ttc works


----------



## 4magpies

My OH asked when my period is due last night, I dumbly told him tuesday so he probably wont let me test till I am late now!

xxx


----------



## cla

just say you got your dates wrong:winkwink:


----------



## Carreg

I am due Tuesday too...not sure I will make it beyond the weekend though...help me girls! Although, with my current total lack of PMA I may decide not to bother at all! Especially if my temp starts dropping in earnest before then. No doubt, even if I have decided there is no hope and I am out, I will still not be able to resist testing anyway!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

my husband knows I'm a testaholic!! I've even text him at work and told him to order some early tests online ready for the next day :blush:

On a different note...we DTD last night and aftet the 'big O' I had a weird cramping in my uterus, which I don't normally get, but then I don't usually DTD in the 2ww cos I'm not 'up for it' OoOohh....maybe that's a sign...increased sex drive!!?? 

Somebody stopp me with the SS


----------



## cla

why do we do it to our selfs. we test even if we know we will only get one line


----------



## 4magpies

This is all new to my OH. I would really like us to test together you see...

That involves me getting up very early, but I cant see a problem with that. Ill be like a kid at xmas, I know I am 100% really late if no AF by wed morning.

xxx


----------



## cla

does anybody know how long it takes an average couple to get pregnant??


----------



## 4magpies

I thought it was 12 months? I though that was "normal".

I have some stats in my tommys book at home, but right now I dont know. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Isn't it around a year to 18 months?

xxx


----------



## cla

omg you are joking. this our 5th month since our angel baby and its doing my head in already


----------



## 4magpies

I am on month one and already clinically insane because of it all. :haha:

xxx


----------



## cla

i just carnt believe how hard it is ttc, i feel like im banging my head against a brick wall


----------



## aileymouse

cla~ I second that feeling


----------



## cheree89

4magpies said:


> Its getting scarily close isnt it?
> 
> Is anyone else waiting till AF is late to test?
> 
> xxx

No way. I have zero will power! I will start my testing saga on Thursday I think (9 DPO). I was going to try to hold out until Friday, but I don't think I will be able to wait.

I am going mad with the waiting and the symptom spotting!


----------



## 4magpies

I just always get very disapointed with a BFN, even when we havent been trying. Would rather get AF than a BFN.

xxx


----------



## cla

When I get a bfn then I know I haven't done it plus it doesn't get my hopes up either so it's easier for when the witch shows


----------



## 4magpies

Argh! You see that kind of thinking makes me want to test on saturday/sunday!

xxx


----------



## cla

Do it do it lol


----------



## Mellofishy

morning gals! Woke up with some mild cramping..like uterus was contracting..and now there's no more cramping. Still warm, mild headache and now my BBs hurt! Boy am I symptom spotting! Could all be due to the arrival of AF though, which is due this weekend. I am holding out to test on THURSDAY..anyone else testing then??


----------



## cla

I'm testing everyday so Im with you lol


----------



## Carreg

ok ladies, my left nipple is sore?? I've just started noticing it in the last hour or two. I usually get sore boobs a day or 2 before AF, but both of them and I know how that feels, this is just my left nipple and a different pain than normal?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have got some cramps and cervical pain today. My ovary seems to be hurting aswell.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My left boob was hurting yesterday.

Now they both hurt... hope that helps carreg... if its not a normal sign it sounds like a good one!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

My boobs are normally killing me by now, but I don't have any pain...

I'm just about to hit buy it now on some FRER on ebay...when they turn up I might just have to do one... :/


----------



## Mellofishy

cla said:


> I'm testing everyday so Im with you lol

did you test today cla?


----------



## 4magpies

I bought 2 FRER off ebay buy it now last night! :haha:

Tempted to do one when I get one.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

I am so worried about getting excited over nothing that every time any symptom comes up I just tell myself it's because of AF or just coincidence so I'm not disappointed later!! Is it your bad side hurting, Magpies? Hope it's not too painful.

Alley - doooooo itttt!!!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Will let you know when they turn up! they are being sent by first class post so hopefully they will be here in the next 2 days :)


----------



## cla

Mellofishy said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing everyday so Im with you lol
> 
> did you test today cla?Click to expand...

Of course I did, I need shooting lol 
And of course it was bfn


----------



## milosmum

OMG it is difficult to keep up with this thread! Only read it last night and now had like three pages to catch up with and its only mid-afternoon! 
I think the average couple must take less than 12 months to get pregnant. After my ectopic they said something like 80% couples will be pregnant after 12 months and like 90 odd % pregnant by 18 months - and that is people with only 1 tube left!
'Normal' couples must be a bit quicker than that surely?
We have been TTC since March - wow 6 months - but had a 3 month enforced wait after my ectopic. As for symptom spotting I still have a bit of a sore tummy - asssume it is uterus or ovary but nothing else! Well I am hungry but no more so than normal!
Last time I had VERY sore boobs and the metallic taste in my mouth but those signs only appeared later on I think. 
Trying to hold out to test until Suday as AF should show up on Saturday!
Good luck to all testers xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hang in there! you still have several days for it to show up!!:thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Carreg said:


> I am so worried about getting excited over nothing that every time any symptom comes up I just tell myself it's because of AF or just coincidence so I'm not disappointed later!! Is it your bad side hurting, Magpies? Hope it's not too painful.
> 
> Alley - doooooo itttt!!!!
> 
> xxx

Funnily enough, no. I had sharp pains in my right side... my left is my bad side.

Then it was in the middle low down, it hurt to suck my belly in.

Could just be wind though! :haha:

I am just going to try and forget about SS and be normal till next wed... YEAH RIGHT!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

My uterus hurts. It actually hurts. Ouuuuch!


----------



## 4magpies

Mines a bit like that honey, if I was gonna guess where my pain is I would say uterus!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

See, before AF I get pains, but they're gas pains. I know gas pains. This is just.... different :lol:

Maybe Jenny Renny is psychic after all :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

I hope she is!! Be good for us two if she was!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm okay if I'm not. I'm trying not to get too caught up in this month because for so long now I have been focused on the bigger picture. So what if this isn't my month? It's another month I get to spend with Caitlyn on her own :cloud9:

But there's this big gaping hole in my uterus where another baby should be that is screaming at me!! :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

My other baby (my boxer puppy) will be 1 in November and kinda already isnt my little cuddly baby anymore. I know he is gonna make an awesome big bro too... he loves kids.

Another month doesnt make much difference to me... would like my LO to be due before Sept 2011 as SIL's baby is due in december and would be nice (&handy) if they were in the same school year!

Knowing my luck It'll take us ageeeeeeees.

I just want my baby that I should have already!! Argh. Unfair.

xxx


----------



## Equal

im so jealous that you guys are having all these symptoms! I am 7dpo and i have a sore throat and constipation but thats it and i think there pregnancy related :( :( 

We need this to be a lucky thread!!!


----------



## Serene123

I should have a 4 week and a 4 month old :( Stupid miscarriages!


----------



## 4magpies

My baby would of been 2 in Feb coming.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

It hurts doesn't it! Especially seeing other babies around the same age :( x


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah Im peeing alot too, tested yesterday and got some lovely evaps! lol


----------



## Mellofishy

:dust: I hope at least ONE of us gets a :bfp: !!


----------



## mita

hi girls..i am having cramps on my left side....but sometimes it feels like gas...:blush:.....my boobs r still hurting.....but i am kinda confused about the cm...everywhere i see..they say ur supposed to have tons of cm if u r preg....i mean those who r dry have less chances of getting a bfp??...so confused :wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

My OHs step-mum had her baby on my due date, 10th June, and we see him all the time, thats hard :(


----------



## Emma051980

oh my god i can't belive the amount of pages on this thread since i posted this morning!!! you ladies have been very busy lol!!!!!
no more symptoms really for me, feeling a bit sickly again, seems to just be in the evenings that it happens and my appetite has gone out the window, and thats so not me!!!!
although when my mam was pregnant with me, she LOST a stone and a half!!! she couldn't keep anything down so hopefully thats a good sign!!


----------



## raisin

Wow this is a very fast-moving thread! It's a full time job on a evening to catch up! lol

Well today I have had no symptoms and I feel really down. I got it in my head that I'm having a chemical. I had quite a few symptoms from 2DPO but the last few days they seem to have gone. :cry:

Has anyone else here had a chemical? My biggest fear is that I do my test on Saturday and it turns out BFP but then I have a chemical a few days later....


----------



## Emma051980

whats the symptoms of being a chemical?


----------



## raisin

Emma051980 said:


> whats the symptoms of being a chemical?

I dont really know. I was hoping someone on here could help. I think it's when your symptoms go because it doesnt implant properly and then you get your AF around the time you would normally? :wacko:


----------



## Emma051980

so most likely you wouldn't even know that you had a chemical because you'd just presume is af!


----------



## raisin

Emma051980 said:


> so most likely you wouldn't even know that you had a chemical because you'd just presume is af!

I think so but I'm scared to do my test on Saturday in case its a chemical and then I will get all excited and happy only to get my AF a few days later. Maybe I wont do the test. Im too scared! :nope:


----------



## Emma051980

probably best to wait until your about a week late i'd say..... i wouldn't be testing that early because i'd be scared my body is just playing tricks on me!


----------



## aileymouse

Well I think I have period pain :(

It sure feels like it...


----------



## Emma051980

when are you due? i'm due anytime between next thursday and saturday.... have defo got af type pains the last couple of days but it's way to early for me to be normally feeling that!


----------



## aileymouse

Emma051980 said:


> when are you due? i'm due anytime between next thursday and saturday.... have defo got af type pains the last couple of days but it's way to early for me to be normally feeling that!

I'm due monday/tuesday. 

Like I said earlier though, I'm usually experiencing really bad bb pain about now too, but they are fine. So I'm still doubt that it is that and that is a pg sign....time will tell I s'posse:wacko:


----------



## raisin

I got very strong AF like pains at 7/8DPO. Someone said that can be good sign if you dont normally get AF pains that soon before AF is due


----------



## aileymouse

It is normal for me to have af pains about now but usually accompanied by bb pain...


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh I had af pains yesterday and I was 8dpo and I never get af pain


----------



## Emma051980

i wonder if its a good or bad sign :O


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm pretty tired today...and crabby! I have a headache too. But these could be signs of the:witch:'s arrival...
ugh..I hope not.


----------



## 4magpies

Im in bed! Haha. Tired!!

Well girls I think I *may* test sunday... see how I feel!! eeek!!

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Im really tired today too, hope its a sign!


----------



## Mellofishy

4magpies said:


> Im in bed! Haha. Tired!!
> 
> Well girls I think I *may* test sunday... see how I feel!! eeek!!
> 
> xxx

@12 days I'm hoping to get a +! I think 12 days is better than 10! Let's see if we can hold on!:wacko:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I got dizzy in the shower today
BB's still hurt, and looking veiny- has happened when I'm not preggo so not definative
Still feeling crampy.
Feeling like my right ear is stopped up
AM temp still up, daytime temp 99.4! Was high yesterday as well. I usually run a bit cold. So either I'm coming down with something or it's a good sign!
Caved and took a dollar store test- BFN, but I forgot they are less sensitive and it wasn't FMU. I have another more sensitive test, but I'm going to wait until Friday to use it if my temps stay up.
Held a 2 wk old baby girl today and felt very broody!


----------



## cheree89

Phew - that took a while to catch up with the thread! I probably won't be posting tomorrow much either - I am working 12 straight hours!

I am glad to hear that some of you are having some symptoms! I don't know about you all, but I have been wishing for morning sickness. I think I should be careful what I wish for! I did have a bit more CM than usual today - yay!


----------



## 4magpies

I have been wishing for morning sickness too! :haha:

We DTD last night and I had some AF type pains after?? Hmm...

I have some today too.

Other than that feel fine, was tired again last night.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

4Magpies, I was like that the other day after DTD...

I had quite bad AF pains last night.

But not this morning. 

I am still not getting my hopes up


----------



## Emma051980

oh i'm so so tired!!! i could've slept all day if it wasn't for work!!!!!!
still have a sick tummy this morning, didn't sleep too great hence the tiredness now!!
was up twice during the night for a wee, very not like me!!
i'm not due af this towards the end of next week, it's just too far away :(


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh emma... symptoms sound promising...

I have my FX'd for you.

I'm with you on the sleeping all day, I didnt want to get up this morning at all!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

i hope so but i'm also thinking it's way too early to be having symptoms you know?! i'm like you, i think i'm imagining it haha!!
how are you this morning? when are you due af?


----------



## 4magpies

AF is due next tuesday! Too far away! :haha:

I am just tired and my boobs are killing me!!!!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

no sore boobs yet for me.....
ok, i best get my backside into work. no doubt i will be on here later!
enjoy your day xx


----------



## 4magpies

Have a nice day, I started work at 8!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I have all my usual signs of :witch: I am sure she will be here in a couple days :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Dont lose your PMA woman!! Or else!!

xxx


----------



## cla

well i think iam 100% out. i checked up there and there was blood:growlmad:so on to next month. i might look into soy to see if that helps the spotting


----------



## 4magpies

Could it not be late implantation?!

Sorry cla. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue:shrug: the brown spotting as stopped so im just thinking it is my af coming. but i am never early i just dont understand what my body is doing:growlmad:


----------



## squeal

I have a few symptoms but I think I am just putting them down to wanting to be PG rather than them being genuine symptoms, they are probably just normal. I don't have sore boobs though and that seems to be the most common.

I have read that some women experience a metallic taste in their mouth, can anyone enlighten me as to what this taste is like!?


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

I am feeling so down at the minute. Had a bit of a breakdown with DH last night. I think the pressure is just getting to me. I feel stupid now for trying so soon after my mc. Hubby and I decided that if I'm not pregnant this month maybe we should take a little break from TTC. :cry:

And to top it off - no symptoms, just darkening nipples :wacko:


----------



## Mellofishy

just woke up..and I got a quite painful cramp...not so bad now...constipated yesterday..so that could be the pain! SO tired:sleep:, still warm, and crabby:growlmad:! TESTING TOMORROW MORNING!!! ANYONE ELSE??
FXed!
Hello to all ladies!


----------



## kinga

Hi all,

Just wondered if i could join your thread! First time on this site today. This is my 2nd Month TTC and am currently 9DPO, AF due on tuesday! Trying not to drive myself mad with SS and wondering if i can wait until Tuesday to do a test! Lovely to read all of this and know i am not alone! K x


----------



## Mellofishy

Hi Kinga, welcome!


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls, my boobs are sore, my left one is the worst... it feels bruised. Its a different kind of sore to what I usually get before AF.

They are usually just tender, not sore.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Kinga my AF is due tuesday but I am testing sunday!

And mellofishy, I have cramps and ALOT of gas.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Oooh lots of blobby creamy cm :shock: That's new!


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> Oooh lots of blobby creamy cm :shock: That's new!

Oooh that is good!

Mine has dried up... that cant be a good sign???

I am usually very wet at this point in my cycle.

xxx


----------



## kinga

Oh Magpies.... i will have no will power until Tuesday now i know you are Sunday! .... it's downhill from here... how many DPO are you?


----------



## Mellofishy

as far as cm goes, for me, I only had it near/around ovulation...even with both pregnancies. Countdown to testing!! Yay!!


----------



## cla

Well ladies I've checked up there again and there was only a tiny bit of brown:shrug: plus I have done a test and there is the faintest of lines!


----------



## Serene123

I am going to test tomorrow if I can convince Rich to buy me a test.. I think I will be 12DPO?


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene123 said:


> I am going to test tomorrow if I can convince Rich to buy me a test.. I think I will be 12DPO?

Yay! testing buddies tomorrow! WHO ELSE IS WITH US??:thumbup:


----------



## mita

hey girls...i am having bad cramps now...on the left side with shooting pain...af is not due for another 7-8 days.....last night my cervix was medium with creamy cm....this morning it was high up cm veryyy less....why did it go up in about 12 hrs?? can someone tell me the ans plz...i am soooo confused !!!


----------



## Serene123

Do you follow CP every month? Or is this your first month? That could be what your cervix naturally does?


----------



## 4magpies

Kinga I am 8DPO today, will be 12 on sunday!

Haha, I still might hold out... see how I feel on sunday!

xxx


----------



## mita

no this is my first month checking my cp....i have tons of gas...i am thinking is it because of the gas i am having cramps on the left side??....can u pls tell me ur sypmtoms...n what dpo r u??


----------



## Serene123

I'm 10 or 11dpo, I feel sick, my boobs hurt (which is kind of normal but still) and I am exhausted! I feel dizzy too. Maybe I am just dehydrated :rofl: Oh and I keep peeing which is unlike me. People usually comment on how little I wee. Maybe with the possible dehydration and drinking more it is making me pee more. IDK!!


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> Well ladies I've checked up there again and there was only a tiny bit of brown:shrug: plus I have done a test and there is the faintest of lines!

OMG!!?! cla!! Pics! Please! Now!

What test did you use?

My cervix is high up I can feel it during sex sometimes he catches it, couldnt feel it last night, it kills around ov when it is low!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have loads of gas too mita! Feel like a bloated balloon!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm always gassy before AF anyway.... :dohh:

Maybe I am just pregnant and having periods and getting negative tests. I'll pop a baby out next week, you watch! :rofl:


*here's to wishing...*


----------



## mita

haha serene ...u r funny...
mag....my gas is awfull:blush: ...sometimes it makes me wanna run to the bathroom..n when i do...nothing !!!!! i am constipated i think :wacko:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was totally that way :( but now its all better LOL Oh strange we are same day testers just noticed that!! Woooohooooooo!


----------



## milosmum

squeal said:


> I have a few symptoms but I think I am just putting them down to wanting to be PG rather than them being genuine symptoms, they are probably just normal. I don't have sore boobs though and that seems to be the most common.
> 
> I have read that some women experience a metallic taste in their mouth, can anyone enlighten me as to what this taste is like!?

HEy squeal in my first pregnancy I had the metallic taste and bleeding gums. It is like having blood in your moutht that is the closest I could describe it or a bit like if you have been handling lots of coins and then lick your fingers - that sort of metallicy taste! Sorry really hard to describe but I hope that helps!

xxx


----------



## milosmum

AFM went to dentist this morning and she wantesd to xray me and I had to say I thought I could vaguely possibly be pregnant so please don't xray me! Felt like a bit of a fool since I wasn't certain and I am sure AF will show up right on time now!
Also did a little light shopping while intown and bought some pregnancy tests which are now 'calling me' from the bathroom even though I am determined not to test til Sunday - lets see if I can make it through tonight let alone another 3 days!

xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Wow..

All I can say is what a lovely bunch of ladies you all seem. I have just found this site and read through this entire thread with a cuppa :coffee:

Im Kristy. This is my 2nd TTC and my cycle goes like this:

Fell back to my regular af's after stopping pill. BFN in month 1 but we didnt TRY as such. Had normal af on 15th Aug, DTD pretty much every night from 23th through till 2nd. On 4th I started to feel achy big time, peein alot and smells really affecting me. ANd from then on I have just got more exhausted and aches BB's. And have felt sicky (but not been sick) since Monday. I have been home from work since Monday arvo and but need to go back tomorrow. :dohh: I have had achy lower belly for a week now too. Kind of like an ov ache.

I did a test on 5th to get a neg but I guess this was way to early. I am due my af on 12th and I just cannot wait to test :blush:

Sooooo good luck and lots of baby dust to you all and lets hope we lucky this month :happydance:


----------



## holl1109

:wave: hey

ive been stalking this thread for a couple of days now. af is due next tues i think.

ive been getting mad symps this week, but dont know if its in my head.

had af pains for 2 days really dull but unusual for a week before she is due
lower back pain.
and also last night hubby had garlic, i had to sleep downstairs because of the stench (1st pregnancy i would vomit if i smelt it)

fingers crossed for all of you :hugs:
xxx

peeing loads aswell


----------



## Mellofishy

KristyHart said:


> Wow..
> 
> All I can say is what a lovely bunch of ladies you all seem. I have just found this site and read through this entire thread with a cuppa :coffee:
> 
> Im Kristy. This is my 2nd TTC and my cycle goes like this:
> 
> Fell back to my regular af's after stopping pill. BFN in month 1 but we didnt TRY as such. Had normal af on 15th Aug, DTD pretty much every night from 23th through till 2nd. On 4th I started to feel achy big time, peein alot and smells really affecting me. ANd from then on I have just got more exhausted and aches BB's. And have felt sicky (but not been sick) since Monday. I have been home from work since Monday arvo and but need to go back tomorrow. :dohh: I have had achy lower belly for a week now too. Kind of like an ov ache.
> 
> I did a test on 5th to get a neg but I guess this was way to early. I am due my af on 12th and I just cannot wait to test :blush:
> 
> Sooooo good luck and lots of baby dust to you all and lets hope we lucky this month :happydance:

Hi Kristy!
Sounds like some good "symptoms"! When will you be testing? Friday?


----------



## KristyHart

I dont know hehe. Im scared to case I get a BFN which I think is whats being my will power at the mo :dohh:

I have a clear blue plus waiting for me oohhh its so difficult


----------



## Mellofishy

Yah, That's my stratedgy too!:dohh: I keep telling myself I am NOT preg. so when it says I am not, I will be ok....:wacko:
yah right!
I keep thinking I am, but if I am not, I almost feel that maybe we'll just wait and see..maybe it's not "our time". (and that's when it's supposed to happen..right?!)
UGH! These two weeks are KILLING me! I have two sons, and even though they were planned..I don't recall the tww with them! I plan to test tomorrow morning..as I should be 12 DPO.:happydance:


----------



## croydongirl

According to FF test date is Friday 10th. Woke in the middle of the night to pee and felt so hungry I felt sick to my stomach and knew I had to eat something if I wanted to fall back asleep. Really hoping these familiar symptoms are a bean, but that this one sticks around. I seem to be great at getting BFP's but they don't stick around. Praying this will be out sticky bean x


----------



## KristyHart

Fingers X Croydongirl xx

OOhhh I just want to know this is the hardest thing


----------



## Mellofishy

having some mild discomfort cramps...not as strong as AF cramping..but noticeable...


----------



## KristyHart

When are you testing?


----------



## Serene123

I definitely feel like I'm going to come on.... but I hope I don't!!!

Rich is working late tonight but he's going to pop into Tesco on his way home and try to get me a test!


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all! 

Had bad cramping last night like AF was about to arrive. Still no boob pain.

I got my FRER tests in the post today! only ordered them yesterday afternoon. Going to try and hold out till AF is late now cos I feel certain that I am out this month so don't want to waste them. Might do the 'dip stick' tests I have untill then...starting on friday!!

Some promising symptoms in this thread, at least one of us must be pg this month :)


----------



## Mellofishy

I do remember with my first pregnancy that I had cramping and thought AF was on her way...well it was a Tuesday when she was due, and I was at work, and I was CRABBY! didn't realize anything..or put two and two together that she was due..and a no show! My hubby said "I bet you're pregnant"..so the next day I got a test..and tested in the evening...it came as a very faint positive...so I did NOT sleep that night and tested again at 5:30 in the morning...and +!!
So I know for a fact that cramping can be bad and GOOD!
stay positive gals!!

Kristy...I plan to test in the morning!


----------



## KristyHart

:thumbup: Good luck. I js dont know when to. Should I go get a non digital to test first? Some say they give a light positive where as digis cant?


----------



## Mellofishy

KristyHart said:


> :thumbup: Good luck. I js dont know when to. Should I go get a non digital to test first? Some say they give a light positive where as digis cant?

I just went and got some First Responses...I would recommend NOT testing with a Clearblue Easy..I've read over and over of false positives!
I also have a couple $1 cheapies!


----------



## Mellofishy

my little ticker says I should/could be feeling dull/mild cramps...why, Yes I am! and it's getting a little uncomfortable! the :witch: better not come!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Holding up today, temp down to 97.9, but I'm still using the ear thermometer so taking that with a grain of salt. Hoping you all get your BFP! I am feeling kind of PMSy :(


----------



## Mellofishy

Sevenladybugs said:


> Holding up today, temp down to 97.9, but I'm still using the ear thermometer so taking that with a grain of salt. Hoping you all get your BFP! I am feeling kind of PMSy :(

me too Ladybugs! crampy/gassy/and now lower back pain..right on my tailbone...FXed!!


----------



## Trixie Mae

Hi ladies I hope that I can join your group :)
We are trying to concieve for the 2 cycle now and I am driving myself mad! We have been together for almost 10 yrs so our famliy and friends are too overbearing about our family plans, thus I want to keep them out of the loop until we have a BPF! But that leaves me with no one to talk to...
Af was supposed to show today but she is no where to be found. I tested the last 3 mornings and got BFN. I have 35 cycle days and today is CD 35! I got a Pos. OPK on CD 18 so that makes me approx 17 DPO. 
The only symptoms I have are fatigue, sensativity to smell, and bloating. No sore BB's (which I usually have before AF) and no implantation bleeding. One thing I surely noticed is my lack of acne. I have always had bad skin especially around that time of the month and I have not had one flare up! Maybe this is a clue...

Good luch on your TWW ladies I have been reading this thread for a week now and finally got the courage to post. It seems like there are so many of us in the same boat! Let us know how testing goes over the next few days. ***BFP to all***


----------



## aileymouse

Hi trixie, hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Serene123

:shock: I think my cervix is closed :shock:


----------



## 4magpies

I am SO excited for you to test serene!!

I want to test NOOOOOOOOOOOOW! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

oh serene i'm dying to log on tomorrow now to see if you got your bfp....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aileymouse

serene when are you testing?


----------



## Serene123

Tomorrow if my OH bothers to get me a test on his way home, which I won't hold my breath for he has been at work since 6am :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

How many DPO will you be??

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh lots of new people and lots of exciting symptoms!!! This thread is seriously gathering pace! I can't wait fpr all the testing there must be some BFPs with all these symptoms around!

xxx

:dust:


----------



## Serene123

12 if I've guestimated right :lol: I had my ov pains around the right time so fingers X'd!


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh exciting, I will be 12DPO when I am testing too.

Roll on sunday!!!!!!!!!

Had some good news about my job today aswell. Woohoo!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Every time I've been pregnant I've got a + at 11dpo, but I've also been sick (physically) by now too? :shrug: I don't know!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Every pregnancy is different!!

Hope this is it for you!!! Argh!!

I want to know STRAIGHT away!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

no 2 pregnancies are the same tho ;)

here's hoping it's a bfp for you xx


----------



## Serene123

I just keep saying, those were girls, this is a little boy ;) :rofl: xx


----------



## 4magpies

Exactly!! Right I am off for a bath then bed.

I will be looking for your update tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Fingers crossed dopey remembers!! Night hun xx


----------



## Emma051980

you off to bed already 4magpies??!! i'm not so tired tonight and not feeling quesy either :(


----------



## mita

I am sooo hating this tww...its getting on my nerves....having this weird tummy aches.....the cramps keep on shifting from one side to the other...my cp is medium.....cm was less than yesterday...till date whenever i checked my cp, i could never find the whole that others talk about...i just feel something hard...well if i dont get my BFP this month...then i guess i am gonna take some break for 2-3 months n then try from jan...my DH n i r visiting three asian countries next yr july...so if not this month...then we'll defo try from jan...hope u guys get ur bfp soon....:thumbup:


----------



## Serene123

I am gassy but not like usual AF is coming gas.. :rofl:


----------



## Mellofishy

:friends: alrighty gals..have a good night! I'm off for the evening!
Anxious to test in the a.m. and to hear of others results as well!!
:dust::dust: to us all!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

I am so excited to hear the results of those of you testing tomorrow! I am trying to hold out until Friday as I am only 8 DPO today. I haven't had time to think about symptoms today - way to busy. I am sure I'll be symptom spotting tomorrow like a mad woman. Although I will say that my bbs finally have gotten sore - I can't really tell that it is any different than normal (other than it didn't happen immediately after ov).

I really hope we get loads of BFPs in this thread (sounds like we already have one - congrats!).


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Ladies,

Looks like we have a lot of testers tomorrow. This is my DH and my 1st cycle TTC. I'm on CD27 and AF normally shows up between now and CD32. I think I'm 15dpo, but I haven't used an OPK - so not positive. I took a test Tues am and got a :bfn: - so I've had a hard time keeping my PMA.

I'm going to try again tomorrow am, and hopefully the lot of us will get a :bfp:

FX for everyone! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Any news girls?!?

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I got a BFN, due on any day now. SIIIGH.


----------



## Serene123

My OH didn't get me a test :dohh: And he didn't seem bothered at all that he hadn't!


----------



## blouseybrown

Men!


----------



## 4magpies

Ah serene!! Damn OH!!! Grrrr... tell him I'm mad at him. :haha:

Sorry about the BFN honey, dont give up till AF is here.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I need to get a test but the weather is so rubbish :(


----------



## 4magpies

Get out and get one! I am in suspense.

Haha.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And... I cant believe how big this thread has got! I hope we can all stick together if we arent sucessful!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

oh serene :(
i hope you gave him a right telling off for that!!!


----------



## Emma051980

it's a big thread alright!!!!! can't belive how many posts are on it now!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I just seen on another thread a girl got her BFP @ 8DPO...

Tempted much?!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

ooohh....i'm 7 or 8dpo today!!! nah, im not gonna test.... you still gonna hold out til sunday?


----------



## 4magpies

Gonna try my hardest!! :haha:

God I have a sharp pain in my left side. Worried that if I am PG its an ectopiccc argh.

xxxx


----------



## aileymouse

Morning all! no other symptoms here today. still feelis like AF is on her way :(


----------



## 4magpies

Dont give up Ailey...

Although I am feeling very out.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Morning Ladies, 

Im 9dpo today, my puppy woke me up at 5.30am to go out for a pee and I just couldnt resist doing a Super Drug test - BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think im 9dpo - but could be 10 dpo as got my first of two pos OPK last Tues, then another POS opk on Wed DTD both days.........I have a feeling that I OVd on the Wed though so that would make me 9dpo right?

I hope all that makes sense! 

I feel like ive become totally obsessed - just like I did the last time we were TTC! 

Good luck to everyone - lets prey we all get BFP v soon xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Oh plus all my "symptoms" have completely gone today! No veiny bbs, no sickness, no sore bbs, just tiredness, but thats just bcoz ive been up since 5.30 with the dog! ha x


----------



## Serene123

My boobs are ALWAYS veiny! :( :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Wifey I just think you have tested to early!

xxx


----------



## groovyjem

:hi: all i know it far on in thread but can i please sneak in am 10 dpo n tested this morning n bfn :dohh: i know i early been so bought 2 clearblues as i got bfp with these last time ... will be testing sunday ....... anyone else testing then ??

am so scared as been on this rollercoster 19 months with mmc in may but i think my charts looking good :shrug: ... sending tons of :dust: to you all for our :bfp:


----------



## 4magpies

Clearblues arent very sensitive honey, try a first response?

xxx


----------



## groovyjem

ive heard that hun but DH does not believe in testing early so could only get what had local and leaflet does say 87% but am sure ill be obsessing over the 13% if bfn :haha:

we are going away monday and thats when af due so thats only reason for testing early but then if bfn will test if late as got bfp with clearblue day af was due 

its fills the poas obessesion .... expensive habit :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

4Magpies, I really hope so but im not going to get my hopes up! With my past three pregs ive had a very faint line on the test by now, plus just had that pregnancy feeling -I dont feel anything today - nothing at all. 

from about 5 dpo up until yesterday, I felt sypltoms, I was even sick yesterday morning coming back from the meat market as couldnt stand the smell in there! But today, NOTHING at all..................

My friend, told me at the weekend that she is going to start TTC next month, only to find out on Monday that she is already 10 wks pregs! If only that was us aye girls ha ha xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh that would be fab!!

Every pregnancy is different Wifey.

Yeah POAS addiction is expensive... more so than smoking!! Doesnt help that I will only use FRER and they arent the cheapest.... :haha:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im off to get some FRER today - sod it! I have one Super Drug test left and then one really cheapy test that prob wont work anyway! 

I have heard that Super Drug tests are more sensative that the FRER tests though! Not sure how true that is! x


----------



## 4magpies

You go girl... get a twin pack!!

I dont trust any other tests, had evaps on loads of others.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I keep going back to look at the test!!! Im mad - I just want to see another line ha ha! Even an evap would be better than nothing at this point ha ha ha ha 

When are you testing? I think we are about the same DPO - when do you think you ovulated? Im pretty sure I Ovd on Wednesday last week but it could of been Tuesday x


----------



## Serene123

I've had plenty of FRER evaps btw :lol:


----------



## blouseybrown

I used a CB digi and got a 'not pregnant' so I took it apart and examined the strips (I know this isn't advisable but I couldn't help myself!) I have 4 lines, two on each testing strip. There's so much conflicting information on what this actually means, but it's given me a glimmer of hope! Af still nowhere to be seen.
X


----------



## Serene123

CD digis always have loads of lines :lol:


----------



## squeal

I'm holding out until Monday. Going to get some cheapies today I think just in case I get a BFN, I don't want to use my decent test first just in case.


----------



## 4magpies

I've never had a FRER evap, I always take them apart and throw them in the outside bin with all the dog do so I am not temped to look after the time.

I have been known to root through the kitchen bin for them before. :haha:

I ovulated on tuesday night at about 8pm I think. I am going to test sunday (now OH has agreed thats okay). If I test on a week day I would have to get up at 5.00am to do it with him before he goes to work and I dont fancy that!

We only decided to start TTC on the monday!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Serene123 said:


> CD digis always have loads of lines :lol:

Yeah I read this but then I've read that it could be a early positive but not enough hcg.
I'm clinging!
X


----------



## groovyjem

blouseybrown said:


> I used a CB digi and got a 'not pregnant' so I took it apart and examined the strips (I know this isn't advisable but I couldn't help myself!) I have 4 lines, two on each testing strip. There's so much conflicting information on what this actually means, but it's given me a glimmer of hope! Af still nowhere to be seen.
> X

i took my test apart for first time taking a test apart this morning :haha: oooo it felt so good :rofl: but still nothing:wacko:


----------



## kinga

Morning all.

Any news from those testing today.... i am still just about holding off! 

x


----------



## 4magpies

Keep it up Kinga!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

groovyjem said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I used a CB digi and got a 'not pregnant' so I took it apart and examined the strips (I know this isn't advisable but I couldn't help myself!) I have 4 lines, two on each testing strip. There's so much conflicting information on what this actually means, but it's given me a glimmer of hope! Af still nowhere to be seen.
> X
> 
> i took my test apart for first time taking a test apart this morning :haha: oooo it felt so good :rofl: but still nothing:wacko:Click to expand...

What test was it??


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

Well, you know I just said an Evap would be better than nothing at this point..........I just went back to my dressing gown to fish out the test from 5.30am and there is a pink second line on it! Its not thick, infact very thin! 

Ive never had an evap before - so is this my first??????


----------



## cla

i think i had a line on 2 of my tests yesterday and i was thinking maybe evap


----------



## WifeyS

This is the pic girls! 

Im trying realy hard not to get excited as like I said before - all my preggers feelings have gone today and this line appreard after the time limit! 

What do you think? Is it an EVAP?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00397-20100909-1132.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## WifeyS

cla - do you have any pics of the lines so we can compare our possible BFP/Evaps lol???


----------



## cla

i dont know hun?


----------



## Serene123

WifeyS that looks like my evap from a couple months ago... I think I kept the test... I will have a look later x


----------



## groovyjem

blouseybrown said:


> groovyjem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> I used a CB digi and got a 'not pregnant' so I took it apart and examined the strips (I know this isn't advisable but I couldn't help myself!) I have 4 lines, two on each testing strip. There's so much conflicting information on what this actually means, but it's given me a glimmer of hope! Af still nowhere to be seen.
> X
> 
> i took my test apart for first time taking a test apart this morning :haha: oooo it felt so good :rofl: but still nothing:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What test was it??Click to expand...

it was a tesco again i know there strong i think but was only one in to cure the urge :haha:


----------



## cla

when are you testing ???


----------



## WifeyS

Im not getting at all excited, just been reading up on other peoples evaps and they look pretty similar to my own! 

Im chucking this test and doing another tomorrow morning, and chucking it after the 10 mins! xx


----------



## aileymouse

wifey, that looks like and evap to me.


----------



## Serene123

I want to testttt... No AF pains today and my cervix is a little bit higher than yesterday. It usually plummets just before I come on though so we will see. Still quite dry CM wise :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

Ladies, I don't know if any of you have seen this but thought you may find it useful.

NHS HPT Evaluation Report

I know it's a few years old but it has some good info about reliabiliy of tests etc. Some interesting info about the read-time of some tests in the first few introduction pages too.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Ladies.
Well, got a :bfn: this morning.
BUT I am staying positive! As I have never done a HPT before AF was due. The witch is due anytime from Sat-Monday.
So at this point, I will test again on Saturday, unless she gets me!:growlmad:


----------



## AuntBug

Well I tested again today, at 2am, with a FRER and got a :bfn: :nope: I'm cd28 and think I'm 15dpo, so I'm not optimistic at all. I think :witch: is going to get me.


----------



## Serene123

Apparently late :bfp: = boy


----------



## Mellofishy

Mellofishy said:


> Hello Ladies.
> Well, got a :bfn: this morning.
> BUT I am staying positive! As I have never done a HPT before AF was due. The witch is due anytime from Sat-Monday.
> So at this point, I will test again on Saturday, unless she gets me!:growlmad:

this is CD 26 for me...last two cycles were 29 and 30 days...


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene...I would LOVE to have another boy!!


----------



## Serene123

CD26 for me too x


----------



## Serene123

:yipee: I don't mind what I get aslong as I get one :lol: rr two.... or four!!!! ;-) I am not fussy!!


----------



## 4magpies

OMG just been for a latte with my mum and had a chicken stuffing butty and I feel so sick.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene123 said:


> CD26 for me too x

while you're symptom spotting...do you feel anything "different" or could it just be AF? I've been having great "symptoms"...so I thought! Oh well...guess we'll see soon enough!


----------



## aileymouse

Ouch, I got up off the sofa earlier I had really bad pulling pains in my uterus...

I did a 'dip stick' test earlier and got a BFN but I don't know how sensitive they are so there is hope yet.

Trying to think a little optimisticly (is that a word lol) but I'm don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## KristyHart

Today ive been getting like pulling/fluttery feelings in my tummy


----------



## Mellofishy

gosh, I sure hope there's at least one POSITIVE TEST TAKER in this thread!!:winkwink:


----------



## squeal

How does everyone tend to test? On the stick or do you put it in a cup? Is any more reliable than the other?


----------



## KristyHart

I have tried both and got BFN up till lastnight. Im will powering not to try now till Sunday. !! Is now the implantation time for me? 12 DPO? Just i hav that weird puling/flutter feeling. Not af feeling?


----------



## caseyann

Hello ladies I am new to the site, and also TTC. Witch is due on Sunday or Monday... have been very bad though, have tested daily for the last 4 days... and surprise all BFN. Have been trying for a few months... we have a 2 year old and felt it was time to try again. Last time had to go to a specialist and after 4 miscarriages we finally had my precious boy. I would love to be able to do this without all the hoops this time, so we are trying all natural. Have been feeling a bit achy in the boobs... a fair amount of cm, and lots of cramps on the left side only. I am really really wanting this right now so keeping my fingers crossed that this happens. Has been wonderful following your journey ladies.. I have been reading for a week or two before joining, I feel like I know you all :).. Good luck to everyone hoping to see lots and lots of BFP's on here!!


----------



## kinga

Hi Caseyann,
Wishing you all the best.... this thread is growing by the day!!! Funny thing i read for a week or so too before joining.


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> How does everyone tend to test? On the stick or do you put it in a cup? Is any more reliable than the other?

I put it in a cup - easier since I tend to test at like 2am. I've been getting results really quickly, although not the results I'm looking for.


----------



## cheree89

4magpies said:


> And... I cant believe how big this thread has got! I hope we can all stick together if we arent sucessful!
> 
> xxx

I hope we can stick together when we are all successful!


----------



## mita

well I am not feeling all too well....maybe I am coming down with flu....i have loose motion as well (sorry tmi) :blush:.....and my hand and thighs are aching.....it just might be that I am very sick...I have to wait till wednesday to test since we dont get any frers or digitals in our country...just the cheap ones...so I'll do my first test on wednesday...fx'd for everyone :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Has anyone tested yet? I did and go this...fxd!! Mita - those all sounds like symptoms.... :test: !!!!!

https://i53.tinypic.com/9knnyc.jpg


----------



## cheree89

I totally caved last night and tested. There was a very very faint line, so I just bought some FRERs. I will maybe test later today. Since last month I had faint BFPs and then mc at 5 weeks, I am not holding out hope until the lines get dark! Although last night I was only 8 DPO - so that is pretty good I think? Cross your fingers for me that I get a darker line today or tomorrow - then I will post a pic. 

:flower:


----------



## cla

Is that 2 lines I can see


----------



## Trixie Mae

caseyann-
I too have been bad and tested every morning for the past four days! I know that we are supposed to wait a day or two btwn testing but it is just too tempting. I am now on CD 37 of my 35 day cycle- 2 days late! But still i keep getting BFN>> What gives?


----------



## Trixie Mae

I have been trying to keep up with the thread but has anyone gotten a BFP for this week yet? Is AF late for anyone else yet but u still keep getting BFN??


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya
I am due AF on the 13th, but i tested today. I can see a slight line, but not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me lol. But going to test again tomorrow morning (or might manage to wait till Saturday lol)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o204/scottishlassie_photos/09092010102-1.jpg

Good luck everyone :hug:


----------



## ladyredlainey

I have made this smaller through photobucket, I hope it gets smaller soon


----------



## Mellofishy

Think I might be PMSing :(
Just ate a donut.
Thinking the :witch: might get me....
Plan to test on Saturday, unless she shows up!


----------



## AuntBug

Trixie Mae said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the thread but has anyone gotten a BFP for this week yet? Is AF late for anyone else yet but u still keep getting BFN??

I'm on CD28 of my normal 27 - 32 day cycle, no AF, no sign of :witch:, but 2 :bfn: Grrrrr


----------



## AuntBug

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya
> I am due AF on the 13th, but i tested today. I can see a slight line, but not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me lol. But going to test again tomorrow morning (or might manage to wait till Saturday lol)
> 
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o204/scottishlassie_photos/09092010102-1.jpg
> 
> Good luck everyone :hug:

Is that a faint line I see???? :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

I can see a feint line!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Evening girls!! At least one of us lot has to get a BFP! :haha:

xxx


----------



## caseyann

So I have peed 7 times today... thats all I have did and for the last few hours its taken everything I have not to lose my lunch all over my desk at work... good signs I think and if not then its just cruel to feel like this and not be pregnant!!LOL


----------



## ElizaV

https://i791.photobucket.com/albums/yy191/evcrossley/IMG_1699.jpg

BFP!!
AF wasn't due until the 13th, but we decided to test early to see. I had been feeling pretty nauseous the past few weeks and a lot of people seemed to think I was (including my mother-in-law who was having dreams about it).

Today would have been my grandmother's 85th birthday, so it was a special day to begin with.

Good luck everyone! I will by praying!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Elaine that is a BFP!!! Congratulations!
Eliza Congratulations!!!


----------



## ElizaV

ElizaV said:


> https://i791.photobucket.com/albums/yy191/evcrossley/IMG_1699.jpg
> 
> BFP!!
> AF wasn't due until the 13th, but we decided to test early to see. I had been feeling pretty nauseous the past few weeks and a lot of people seemed to think I was (including my mother-in-law who was having dreams about it).
> 
> Today would have been my grandmother's 85th birthday, so it was a special day to begin with.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I will by praying!

Sorry the picture didn't turn out very well. It is easy to see in person. It doesn't jump out and scream positive, but it is.


----------



## 4magpies

Fantastic!! Congrats!

xxx


----------



## caseyann

Congrats!


----------



## cla

Congrats xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

congrats!


----------



## Emma051980

think most of my symptoms have gone now :( 
still getting pains in my tummy though, thought i was gonna keel over in tesco's this evening but they seem to have passed now, probably just wind or something hehe!!


----------



## Serene123

Congrats!

I'm gonna test tonight I think....

Make me wait until the morning girls??


----------



## Emma051980

no serene, you've ruined my day by not testing this morning haha!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wowzers you guys are making me want to go and buy a FRER so badly....I know this is really crazy my cycles are soooo short does anyone think it would show yet for me I didn't O until the 2nd-3rd timeframe....sooo I'm like 6-7dpo.....would it even be worth a try? I'm due AF on 14th-15th, oh no I feel it in my bones I'm going to go CRAZY with buying tests again I hope my hubby doesn't KILL me :(


----------



## ladyredlainey

Congrats Eliza!! xx


----------



## LunaBean

I think 7dpo might be abit early, even for frer!! wait a few more days!


----------



## Emma051980

oh i have a question...almost forgot about it!!!!
does implantation bleeding happen with every pregnancy and at what stage does it happen? i've not had it or anything, just curious what to look out for!


----------



## Serene123

I'm 12dpo, it'd still show up at night if I was pregnant right?? :lol:


----------



## Serene123

Emma051980 said:


> oh i have a question...almost forgot about it!!!!
> does implantation bleeding happen with every pregnancy and at what stage does it happen? i've not had it or anything, just curious what to look out for!

I've been pregnant 3 times I only had it once, at 10DPO


----------



## Emma051980

im sure it would, morning wee is meant to be best but if you are then you are so it shouldn't make much difference!!


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> oh i have a question...almost forgot about it!!!!
> does implantation bleeding happen with every pregnancy and at what stage does it happen? i've not had it or anything, just curious what to look out for!
> 
> I've been pregnant 3 times I only had it once, at 10DPOClick to expand...

oh grand stuff, so if it doesn't happen it means nothing then!! 
that's good!!


----------



## Mellofishy

To Serene::test: :winkwink:


----------



## Serene123

Rich won't let me, and he got me a clearblue... :lol: Argh!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Rich let her test.....we're all dying to know the result....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serene123

He's like, give me the instructions "FIRST MORNING WEE! FIRST MORNING! IN THE MORNING!!" :(


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene: what are your symptoms? any AF symptoms? Or a little different??


----------



## Emma051980

oh sod the instructions, the suspense is too much - imagine what i be like if it's me thats testing haha!!!!


----------



## Serene123

I have a bit of both.. :rofl:

I haven't been sick, but I wasn't sick before my + with Caitlyn, only my two chemicals. I keep sneezing and I sneezed the whole time I was pregnant with Caitlyn. I do feel like I'm going to come on but I'm not in pain like I usually am so it is different... I've had shooty uterus pain all day, like random ones, nothing like period pains!

Gosh I feel so confused, and the answer is sat infront of me on my desk, I'm just not allowed to do it!! :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I want to do this test so bad I can't even bring myself to go pee my pee I have been holding. This is torture!


----------



## Emma051980

sneakily do the one you have then get up early in the morning and buy a replacement haha!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Lol! Go pee! I have such bad cramps, thats my only symptom!


----------



## raisin

OMG, I just realised I'm already 11DPO. Shall I test tomorrow morning or is it too early? I was planning on testing Sunday.


----------



## Serene123

Test!


----------



## KristyHart

Haha we are ment to help each other with will power lol ~!!! Im testing Sat or SUn morning


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> Test!


says you...!!! you test...!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I really want to but he's grumpy already he might actually kill me :shock:


----------



## Emma051980

ah i guess we'll have to wait til tomorrow so to find out your result!!! 
hope ur up early so i'll know before i go to work haha!


----------



## Serene123

I'm scared I'm going to come on and not even get to test :rofl:


----------



## Emma051980

so do it now then haha!!!!
talk about peer pressure, god we're terrible!! 
fingers crossed it's good news, i shall say a prayer for you tonight!


----------



## Emma051980

ive just noticed how many posts you have made in total....are you ever off line??????


----------



## Serene123

Yeah just been a member for 3 years :rofl:

Maybe I should wait until he's gone to bed and do it :rofl:


----------



## aileymouse

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Serene123

Oh stop it I feel like I'm going to disappoint you all when it's a BFN!!


----------



## Emma051980

ooohhhh sounds like a plan.....

ya know, that's an average of 26 posts a day every day for 3 years!!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> Oh stop it I feel like I'm going to disappoint you all when it's a BFN!!

well if you do get a bfn, we'll all be here to give you lots of virtual :hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh has serene gone off to test???


----------



## Serene123

I posted about 1000 a day when I was pregnant, but not so much since I had Caitlyn :lol:


----------



## Emma051980

it's easy to become an addict, i'm never offline these days!!!
right, bedtime for me - i hope to hear some good news in the morning serene!

good night ladies xx


----------



## Serene123

Night ladies!


----------



## 4magpies

You tested serene!?!?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Yes and I'm none the wiser. I hate clearblue. I'm going to have to go get a FRER. I don't know if I can see a line but there definitely isn't one when I take a picture... Maybe if I take it out of the case :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

OMG I see it... Right let me post a picture :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

OMG OMG!! xx


----------



## Serene123

I don't know if I trust cleablue, I mean, it's within the time but it's sooo faint and it's blue dye! I don't know what to think :rofl:

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz76/VictoriaEmmaR1989/P1050751.jpg


----------



## Serene123

Just to mention my cervix was low yesterday, it's high today, which is also getting my hopes up! Maybe it implanted yesterday and I need more time for hcg build up ;) :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feint but its there!! FRER for tomorrow!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serene123

It's clearer IRL, I don't know what to think :dohh:

I will tell you something you don't want to know now, I had an O in my sleep, that has never happened to me not pregnant before :shock: :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

You are duffed!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

What if I'm not? I don't want to get my hopes up :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I put "faint bfp" on countdown to pregnancy and it's saying I'm pregnant... AHH!! Noooooooo!! I bet I come on later :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

No you wont! PMA!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Estimated due date May 21? All the others say May 22/23? :dohh:

Either way it's pretty close to Caitlyn's birthday :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and my boobs are getting less sore... always happens a few days before AF! I am out.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Well I have my crampy uterus back. I am going to be gutted if I come on now :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

I just took a FRER and its a BFN just like I thought! i know its still v early but I think that would of come up now dot you? Even a tiny faint line?

Congrats on the BFP Serene - I see it - nice and clear wooooooooooooooo xxxx


----------



## Serene123

OMG! Really! :shock: I don't want to get my hopes up! Ahh!!!


----------



## Serene123

Where are you in your cycle WifeyS? xx


----------



## Serene123

Pregnancy considered term if delivered	Between May 1, 2011 and June 5, 2011 

It's Caitlyn's birthday on the 6th of June :dohh:


----------



## WifeyS

Im 10dpo today. Im not actually due on until Wed or Thurs next week as my cycles never stay the same! V annoying! 

x


----------



## Serene123

I don't think you'd definitely have a :bfp: yet x


----------



## 4magpies

When did you test wifey?

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Every other pregnancy I have had I have had something by now! Im a crazy tester, ha ha my husband would go mad if he knew how much I spend on tests and how often I test - just cant help myself. 

yesterday I had a coloured evap on a Super drug test and then also an evap on a FRER - it was out of the time limit and only the edges of the line turned pink - v strange, never had that before. 

Anyway, just done another and its defo a BFN! Trust me ive studied it in all different lights ha ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Serene123

Let me go take a picture of my FRER evap from a couple cycles ago :rofl: (if I still have it)


----------



## Serene123

Nope gone, but it was amazingly pink and thick and convincing, just half an hour late :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks v much. xxxxxx

How are you feeling today Magpie? x


----------



## KristyHart

Sorry ladies but im out. Bang on time the witch is back :growlmad:

Good luck to the rest of you still hanging in there

xx


----------



## WifeyS

Sorry to hear that Kristy - I think im out to so on to the nexy cycle for us! Lets hope for a BFP!!! xx


----------



## KristyHart

It so upsetting. I know im only on month 2 , well 3 now but you grow up being told its so easy to get pregnant be careful and it really isnt lol !! Oh well CD1


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry kristy, I have a feeling I will be joining you for next cycle.

I will probably just change the title of this thread and keep it up if possible?!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

So ladies, am I to go get a FRER? :dohh:

I agree keep this thread going :cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

And dont worry its my 1st cycle and I will be mega upset....

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Serene... YES!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm scared, I will be doubley gutted if it's a :bfn: now :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Please keep this thread going girls - its been lovely talking to everyone. Makes it all that little bit easier knowing your not the only one going through it!!!!

And Kristy I know that feeling honey! It suks! x


----------



## WifeyS

ooooooooo cant wait to see the next test! Go get one NOW ha ha thats an order! x


----------



## 4magpies

WifeyS said:


> Thanks v much. xxxxxx
> 
> How are you feeling today Magpie? x

Boobs hurting less, not as tired, feel like AF is coming in general.

Oh well not long to go till I find out.

Convinced I am so NOT pregnant.

Will accept your request now... what do you think about just keeping this thread if we are not sucessful and sticking together?

Ill just change the title?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> I'm scared, I will be doubley gutted if it's a :bfn: now :rofl:

It so wont be!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Right, yes, that'll be what keeps me happy if I get a :bfn: A fun cycle with you girls!! :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Your not gonna get a BFN.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

The only reason I think I might not get a :bfn: is that, that was in the time limit so it can't be an evap. I just can't trust blue dye!! Ahh!! What if I'm pregnant!!!! What if I have another chemical :shock:


I need to go back to bed :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Yes I think we should change the title and keep it going! 

My cycles are all over the place but the witch should get me any time from Tues to Fri next week then im back in the waiting to OV camp. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Your not gonna have a chemical. PMA woman!!

Its nice to have someone that gets up as early as me.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Also, girls. how do I post a ticker to my profile please? I have been trying to work it out this morning with no luck! Sorry xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling ok today. I think you should keep this thread going Magpies. 
Well no AF and I haven't tested today. Some advice needed... I'm going out tonight but I'm worried about drinking? With DD I drank untill nearly ten weeks (I only found out at ten weeks I was pregnant) and it didn't cause any problems (other than I was drunk after one drink) but I know these things are too risky. Should I just stick to OJ? My friends will speculate then though, arrrgh. 
XXXX


----------



## 4magpies

WifeyS said:


> Yes I think we should change the title and keep it going!
> 
> My cycles are all over the place but the witch should get me any time from Tues to Fri next week then im back in the waiting to OV camp. xx

Mine vary quite a bit but have settled down a bit and my luteal phase always stays the same.

My AF should come tuesday so at least we can go through that horror together if it comes to it.

I am going to be on a mission next month if I am not lucky this month, also helps that I will be o'ing from my good right side.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I would drink OJ or coke or what ever and just say it has vodka in it. :haha:

I know how to do it Wifey but I'm not good at explaining it. :haha:

So not very helpful sorry. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> Morning ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling ok today. I think you should keep this thread going Magpies.
> Well no AF and I haven't tested today. Some advice needed... I'm going out tonight but I'm worried about drinking? With DD I drank untill nearly ten weeks (I only found out at ten weeks I was pregnant) and it didn't cause any problems (other than I was drunk after one drink) but I know these things are too risky. Should I just stick to OJ? My friends will speculate then though, arrrgh.
> XXXX

Tell them you're on medication x


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh buggeroo yeah! Good idea.


----------



## blouseybrown

Serene when was your DD born? We have girls around the same age. Poppy was born 24/5/2008. :)


----------



## Serene123

6/6/2008, she was due 25/5/2008 :lol: xx


----------



## Emma051980

OMG SERENE...!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you...!!!!!! 

Defo keep the thread going but by the looks of it, we'll be saying bye bye to Serene!!!


----------



## Serene123

Right I'm going to go to the Tesco chemist at lunch and get a FRER :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Yep she will be deserting us to 1st tri... *sniff sniff*

Hopefully!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

i have really low down stomach pains today :( 
it actually really really hurts!! i'm not due til mid to end of next week but actually feels like it could start any minute now :(


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh when are you going to pee on it?

Today or tomorrow morning?

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Oohh serene I didn't even see the page before! FXed!! 
Is that ehr in your display picture? She looks beautiful, I love her dress. 
I was due to have a C-Section on the 6 June 08 but went into early labour! Awuh.
Good luck today. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Serene123

Today :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> Oohh serene I didn't even see the page before! FXed!!
> Is that ehr in your display picture? She looks beautiful, I love her dress.
> I was due to have a C-Section on the 6 June 08 but went into early labour! Awuh.
> Good luck today. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Yeah that's her :cloud9: Thank you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> Today :rofl:

Time?? :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Errrrrm, 2pm-ish?


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> Oohh serene I didn't even see the page before! FXed!!
> Is that ehr in your display picture? She looks beautiful, I love her dress.
> I was due to have a C-Section on the 6 June 08 but went into early labour! Awuh.
> Good luck today. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Your daughter is beautiful if that's her in your picture!


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Today :rofl:
> 
> Time?? :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: swear we're not impatient!!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> Errrrrm, 2pm-ish?

crap i'm not gonna know til tonight then haha!!
oh fingers crossed for you hon, hope the line shows up better in this one....how exciting is this!!


----------



## Serene123

Want me to text you? :rofl: :rofl:

Gosh I feel so ill!! And giggley... Argh!!! Excited much?


----------



## blouseybrown

Did anyone watch Eastenders last night? It turned me into an emotional wreck, that's not normal behavour for me... !


----------



## Serene123

I was horrified, but that is normal for me. I couldn't believe it at all, and Rich was working late so I was all on my own. I really thought Lily was going to get trapped!


----------



## Emma051980

oh i was sobbing watching it!!! but in saying that, i have the tissues ready every saturday night for x factor haha, the last contestant with the sob stories always get me!!!!!

hahahaha, don't tempt me serene!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh roll on 2PM!

Will be sat here on tentahooks!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

My friends coming round at 12, maybe I should text her and ask her to pick me one up on her way over?? Would that be rude?? :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I dont watch eastenders... :haha:

It probably would of made me cry, I cry at anything.

Phill asked me if I was gonna give him a boy or a girl tonight, I said maybe a boy he said he wasnt bothered, if it is a girl it will be like me. Aawwwrh. Made me tear up.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> My friends coming round at 12, maybe I should text her and ask her to pick me one up on her way over?? Would that be rude?? :rofl:

YES YES YES! DO IT!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

right, i'm off to work now...can't wait to log in later yay!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

See you later Emma! xxx


----------



## Serene123

My cervix feels all gooey and gross :dohh:

Oh I want to believe I am but I just can't trust a clear blue, I wish I never did it!!


----------



## blouseybrown

That's her, she's much prettier than myself so it's only right she's the display pic!
I thought Lilly was gonna get trapped too, I was screaming at the TV, OH wasn't impressed. I could nearly clout him when he says 'Sophie it isn't real you know!'


----------



## blouseybrown

If preggo, does cervix stay really high and closed? I can hardly reach it! Although I'm quite new to all this, so I'm not entirely sure if that's normal for around now or not.


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I called my OH after mortified and he actually humoured me with a few "oh my gosh" and "really's" :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> If preggo, does cervix stay really high and closed? I can hardly reach it! Although I'm quite new to all this, so I'm not entirely sure if that's normal for around now or not.

Everyone is different, it's hard to know. In theory that's what should happen x


----------



## blouseybrown

Here's to hoping! I feel so much more relaxed about it all today. I've been stressing SO much the entire two weeks and now it's almost over I just think 'Ahh I'll do a test when I'm a couple of weeks late'


----------



## aileymouse

Morning girls! 

Serene, I can't see a line, but my eyesight is rubbish, but hope you get your :BFP:

I watched eastenders and I was an emotional wreck all the way through, but that's pretty normal for me.

I have no symptoms at all AF/pg, so I'm just going to wait and see I think...

I agree to keep this thread going, it's nice to have people to talk to :)


----------



## Serene123

My BFF can't see the line either :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

I feel like crying today... boohoo.

Going to try and chart next cycle.

xxx


----------



## cla

Your not out yet Hun xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I feel really crappy today too! I can't motivate myself to do anything! X


----------



## Serene123

I'm scared I'm seeing a blue line that isn't really there. I am going to be so upset if I get a negative FRER now!


----------



## 4magpies

I can see it Serene so I am just as insane as you are if so!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and my boss is buying me breakfast!! Yey I love him!! Hes ace!

That has cheered me up a wee bit.

xxx


----------



## cla

I can see the line as well :thumbup
What you having nice for your breakfast ???


----------



## Serene123

I asked my friend to get me a double pack FRER :rofl:

She can't see the line in the picture but I will let you know if she can see it IRL x


----------



## 4magpies

Okay keep us updated!!

I am tempted to get a test at lunch and just put myself out of my misery, might aswell wait till my FRER come though eh?

I am having sausage, mushroom, mayo & pepper. Yum!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I had Weetabix :rofl: Might have domino's for lunch though :lol:


----------



## cla

Ohhhhhhhh dominos mmmmmmmm


----------



## Carreg

noooo magpies, don't betray me now!!!! Hold out til tomorrow at least and we can test 'together' :D

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I inverted the test an it is definitely not an evap! :shock:


----------



## 4magpies

Pic??

Im not gonna Car was just a thought!! :haha:

xx


----------



## Serene123

2 secs i will try and save the pic


----------



## Serene123

It won't let me save it on this site! Grr!!


----------



## Serene123

Wait did it on Photobucket!


----------



## Serene123

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz76/VictoriaEmmaR1989/P1050751-1.jpg

You can see the orange right?


----------



## 4magpies

Thats rubbish, screen print?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Is it showing up?


----------



## 4magpies

I see it, you are so duffed!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Gosh I feel sick, I really am starting to believe it, what if the FRER is a :bfn:

Worried!


----------



## WifeyS

hay girls, cann I have your HELp too please! I wasnt going to test again today but thought sod it ive got so many test up stairs im just going to do it! IM MENTAL! Any ways, did another test and this came up - took about 5 mins to fully develop though but I watched every second of it! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00403-20100910-1020.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Serene123

:bfp: !!


----------



## Carreg

:bfp: for WifeyS :dance:
Can't see yours Serene, but might just be my eyes!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im feeling like you are though and cant belive it just yet! 

Why did my FRER come up neg this morning though? 

This was my 2nd MU!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

:bfp:

Congrats wifey!! You are all leaving me behind. :lol:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Honestly though - could it be a very MEAN evap?


----------



## Carreg

I have heard from some ladies before that 2MU or 3MU actually provisided a better result than FMU...weird but CONGRATS!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

So pleased for you :D


----------



## Carreg

WifeyS said:


> Honestly though - could it be a very MEAN evap?

Not if it came up in the time limit surely...


----------



## Serene123

I feel really bloomin' confused!

I am never buying a clear blue again! :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

What test was that on Wifey? Tesco?

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Serene - when is your friend arriving with your tests? Ask her to get you a Super Drug test if possible and a FRER! 

My FRER was NEG but the SD was POS today! Im sooooooo confused too!


----------



## 4magpies

I still have my SMU and I have a tescos down the road... hmmm.

I am also 10DPO... tempted much? :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

SD are more sensitive

She's getting me a FRER. I don't think I am pregnant. I think it's a dud test :( x


----------



## Serene123

Do it!!


----------



## 4magpies

Super drug are meant to be very sensitive...

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> Do it!!

I would of done if Wifeys was a tesco test but it wasnt it was an SD!

I dont know where there is a SD round here. :haha:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

4magpies said:


> What test was that on Wifey? Tesco?
> 
> xxx

Hay sweetie, it was a Super Drug! They are on special offer at the moment 4 tests for £8! I have always used them and have never had probs with the in the past although yesterday I did get an evap didnt I and after that I have been reading other peoples posts who have had some evaps with them too!!! 

The test said to check your result after 3 mins, if nothing is there, check again in one more minute but disregard the test after 10 minutes! 

This line defo came up fully after 3 mins but defo before 10!!!!


----------



## Serene123

You are duffed up !! Becca you are rubbing off on me :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

Then it's definitely a :bfp: WifeyS!!!!! Woo!

Becca...don't you dare :trouble:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

4magpies said:


> I still have my SMU and I have a tescos down the road... hmmm.
> 
> I am also 10DPO... tempted much? :haha:
> 
> xxx

Do you know the sensitivity of the Tesco tests?

I think SD is 10 miu and Frer is between 12 and 25! Thats just what I have read online over the past few days! xx


----------



## Serene123

Thought I came on then, just loaaaaaaaaaads of CM! I guess that's better than AF :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies,

Sorry to come in so late, but I'm new to the forums! Been taking a relaxed approach to TTC so not sure when I ovulated. I have a hunch it was later on in my cycle or maybe that's wishful thinking as we BD'd more then. Anyhow, I'm due AF Sunday or Monday. Testing so far as BFN :( Although I had some spotting the day before yesterday that continued till yesterday afternoon, and some cramps. Now nothing, except the strangest feeling down below like I have just been BD'ing lol

Keeping an open mind still as If what I was experiencing was implantation, it would still be a few days before I would get a BFP. 

Loads of *babydust* to everyone waiting for their BFP's this month! x


----------



## squeal

Morning Ladies!!

I can't beleive how many pages you have got throught his morning!! Keep the thread going as I am still holding out to take my first test on Monday which will be CD28. I am hoping I will get a real result then.

Serene, in one of the books I have it says that if you get thick creamy CM it means you might be getting a BFP when you test, I've been getting it along with other symptoms so trying to remain positive but also doubtful as it's my first time TTC after coming straight off the pill.

 xx


----------



## 4magpies

You are pregnant wifey! Congrats, tescos are 25miu I think.

I'm not gonna test today, no point! 

Welcome newbie. Nice to have another one!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Squeal I am testing sunday, I recon it will be positive by then if it is meant to be.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

:wave: Hello guys!

I need a wee.


----------



## 4magpies

I need a wee too but holding it incase I change my mind at lunch time! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm holding so I can test too. :rofl:


I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed those tests! Atleast if it's a :bfn: I can get over it!


----------



## WifeyS

4magpies said:


> I need a wee too but holding it incase I change my mind at lunch time! :haha:
> 
> xxx

I wish I could pass you a SD test over the internet lol!!!! 

Do you have any idea where there might be a SD near you? Look it up online hun. xx


----------



## Serene123

I live nowhere near an SD, or anything really. No town centre close enough to walk :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

oh ladies...my boss has just invited us all out to town with her at lunchtime to go to a needlecraft shop as we all stitch or knit...and there is an SD on the high street...but the needlecraft shop is NOT on the high street! Do I go to SD instead? Do I not because of temptation??

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its right in town, I only get half an hour and there is no where to park.

Try and squidge it down the phone line?! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

It's like temptation is being deliberately thrown in my path....:(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I want a SD test.... *stamps feet* :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Me too now!! Someone post me some for next cycle :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

I'll...post you one? Problem is I am on like 4 or 5MU now and have been drinking loads of squash & tea (cos I always do) so I'm pretty diluted so probably no point testing!!!

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Think I might just have to go get one too...


----------



## aileymouse

Serene, is you friend there with the tests yet?? I *think* I cant see the cross on your inverted test pic :D

Congrats wifey on your bfp.


----------



## WifeyS

Ohhhhhh noooooooo, Ive started something now havent I ha ha ha!!! 

Everyone want an SD test!!! 

You can buy them online girls by the way - the SD website - but that no good if you want it RIGHT NOW ha ha xxx


----------



## Serene123

Nope not here yet, lunchtime she said :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

aileymouse said:


> Serene, is you friend there with the tests yet?? I *think* I cant see the cross on your inverted test pic :D
> 
> Congrats wifey on your bfp.

Thank you! Im still not 100% sure just yet! 

x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going for a wee so I am not tempted. Hopefully my FRER will come tomorrow morning and they will arrive to late for FMU or SMU and then I have no choice but to test sunday!

Going away from my desk now girls. Have some stuff to sort in another deparment. Be back later, might go over the other dealership though so wont be able to get on here.

Serene if I PM you my no will you text me you FRER result?

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, I looked at online ordering...£5.50 for next day or otherwise 3-4 working days? Pah whatever! 3-4 days time AF will be here! I think I am going to try and go at lunchtime, then waste a test peeing with dilute wee! Are the early result ones on offer (think it was mentioned earlier, 4 for 8 quid or something)? Couldn't see any offers online...

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

aileymouse said:


> Serene, is you friend there with the tests yet?? I *think* I cant see the cross on your inverted test pic :D
> 
> Congrats wifey on your bfp.

I was meant to say I think I _CAN_ see a cross:thumbup:


----------



## WifeyS

Carreg said:


> Yeah, I looked at online ordering...£5.50 for next day or otherwise 3-4 working days? Pah whatever! 3-4 days time AF will be here! I think I am going to try and go at lunchtime, then waste a test peeing with dilute wee! Are the early result ones on offer (think it was mentioned earlier, 4 for 8 quid or something)? Couldn't see any offers online...
> 
> xxx

In the store yesterday it was two twin packs for £8.00 or one twin pack for £4.90/£4.50 I think! 

Ill look onllie for you too and see what I can find. xxx


----------



## cheree89

Congrats Serene and Wifey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Serene - I definitely see the line in the inverted pic. :bfp:

I think this is going to turn out to be a very lucky thread! So those of you waiting to test keep up that PMA!!!! :thumbup:

Here is my saga with tests: On Wednesday night (8 DPO) I tested with a Target brand test (blue dye) and got a very faint line. Tested yesterday with a FRER and got a very very faint line. This morning, I tested again with a FRER and its a hint darker - YAY!!! I'm calling a :bfp:, but I can't find my flipping camera! I'll look for it tonight after work. :happydance:

Since I had an early mc last month I am not putting a ticker up until my line is DARK.


----------



## Carreg

Thanks WifeyS...I looked on the SD website but they didn't mention any offers. Will pop in at lunch I think and see what is in store.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

congrats cheree :D :dance:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Carreg said:


> Thanks WifeyS...I looked on the SD website but they didn't mention any offers. Will pop in at lunch I think and see what is in store.
> 
> xxx

Yep defo best to look in store.........theres no offers online at all! Thats not fair is it! xxc


----------



## WifeyS

cheree89 said:


> Congrats Serene and Wifey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Serene - I definitely see the line in the inverted pic. :bfp:
> 
> I think this is going to turn out to be a very lucky thread! So those of you waiting to test keep up that PMA!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my saga with tests: On Wednesday night (8 DPO) I tested with a Target brand test (blue dye) and got a very faint line. Tested yesterday with a FRER and got a very very faint line. This morning, I tested again with a FRER and its a hint darker - YAY!!! I'm calling a :bfp:, but I can't find my flipping camera! I'll look for it tonight after work. :happydance:
> 
> Since I had an early mc last month I am not putting a ticker up until my line is DARK.

Congrats! 

Ive had 3 MC now and one was a very early one, so like you, I wont be putting a ticker up just yet! 

xx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi girlies:flower:, Af was due today and she hasnt yet showed her ugly face:happydance: i usually come on through the night or early morning lol but everytime i go to the loo i am scared to look:haha:. Tested yesterday and was BFN :cry:, so going to hold off a couple more days if AF hasnt shown xx


----------



## cheree89

WifeyS said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Serene and Wifey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Serene - I definitely see the line in the inverted pic. :bfp:
> 
> I think this is going to turn out to be a very lucky thread! So those of you waiting to test keep up that PMA!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my saga with tests: On Wednesday night (8 DPO) I tested with a Target brand test (blue dye) and got a very faint line. Tested yesterday with a FRER and got a very very faint line. This morning, I tested again with a FRER and its a hint darker - YAY!!! I'm calling a :bfp:, but I can't find my flipping camera! I'll look for it tonight after work. :happydance:
> 
> Since I had an early mc last month I am not putting a ticker up until my line is DARK.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Ive had 3 MC now and one was a very early one, so like you, I wont be putting a ticker up just yet!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Thanks! I just hope this one sticks - I'm not getting any younger! I also had a mc at 10 weeks several years ago. I am tempted to just stay in TWW until I get past 10 weeks - am I crazy? Besides, I don't want to move over to First trimester just yet - I have to stay on this thread a while longer to see everyone else get their BFP. :winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

Lil-woowoo said:


> Hi girlies:flower:, Af was due today and she hasnt yet showed her ugly face:happydance: i usually come on through the night or early morning lol but everytime i go to the loo i am scared to look:haha:. Tested yesterday and was BFN :cry:, so going to hold off a couple more days if AF hasnt shown xx

sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## WifeyS

cheree89 said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Serene and Wifey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Serene - I definitely see the line in the inverted pic. :bfp:
> 
> I think this is going to turn out to be a very lucky thread! So those of you waiting to test keep up that PMA!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my saga with tests: On Wednesday night (8 DPO) I tested with a Target brand test (blue dye) and got a very faint line. Tested yesterday with a FRER and got a very very faint line. This morning, I tested again with a FRER and its a hint darker - YAY!!! I'm calling a :bfp:, but I can't find my flipping camera! I'll look for it tonight after work. :happydance:
> 
> Since I had an early mc last month I am not putting a ticker up until my line is DARK.
> 
> 
> 
> x
> Congrats!
> 
> Ive had 3 MC now and one was a very early one, so like you, I wont be putting a ticker up just yet!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just hope this one sticks - I'm not getting any younger! I also had a mc at 10 weeks several years ago. I am tempted to just stay in TWW until I get past 10 weeks - am I crazy? Besides, I don't want to move over to First trimester just yet - I have to stay on this thread a while longer to see everyone else get their BFP. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im defo stay put if its ok with everyone else. I do not fancy moving anywhere at the moment and like you I want to see how everyone else gets on this month.


----------



## WifeyS

:cry: A lady on the pregnancy test Gallery said that she thinks its defo an EVAP as she has had one similar in the past! 

I hope she is wrong


----------



## Serene123

OMG I feel like I'm going to come on :dohh:

Where is the luck in this thread? :rofl:


----------



## AuntBug

wow, lots of :bfp: while I was sleeping. Hopefully it rubs off on me too!

I'll test again tomorrow am - now I'm 16dpo, CD29 with no sign of :witch:, but 2 :bfn:

fx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats cheree!!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

I..erm...MAY have been to SD at lunch and...well..MIGHT now have 4 early tests....

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Carreg said:


> I..erm...MAY have been to SD at lunch and...well..MIGHT now have 4 early tests....
> 
> xxx

ha ha ha when will you test? xxx


----------



## Carreg

I am NOT going to give in today...notnotnot!! Magies would long-distance murder me for one!

xxx


----------



## cheree89

Carreg said:


> I am NOT going to give in today...notnotnot!! Magies would long-distance murder me for one!
> 
> xxx

The solution is that you and Magpies both need to test today! :winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

WifeyS said:


> :cry: A lady on the pregnancy test Gallery said that she thinks its defo an EVAP as she has had one similar in the past!
> 
> I hope she is wrong

I don't now - that was a pretty dark line. I think you got your BFP.


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Gals!
Took me awhile to catch up this morning...but I see some of us might be knocked up! How exciting! FXed for all of us! Looks like it's gonna be a very busy and anxious weekend for most of us!!
I am at CD 27 today. My past two cycles have been 30 and 29. Still no sign of AF, so I am still hopeful. I was gonna test tomorrow..but might "try" to wait until Sunday...
:dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust for us all!!


----------



## AuntBug

Do we have another bunch of ladies testing tomorrow?


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies, 
first of all may i say what a lovely warm friendly and open thread this is with absolutely cracking ladies. I have been stalking for a few days now and would like to say congrats to all those with BFPs.....
AF due for me today but no show yet.....FXd..... xxxx


----------



## cla

Have you tested yet


----------



## loopylew2

Was that question for me cla.. if so the answer is yes yes yes..... slightly become an addict of peeing on sticks.... lol only one frst response though at 10dpo BFN and lots of cheapie one also BFNs...... lol


----------



## cla

Yeah it was Hun, it is still early so you aren't out yet:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

i so want to belive that is true but i have been doing the temp chart thing and my temps dropped the last 2 mornings........
How about you...????


----------



## cla

God don't ask lol. I have been testing for the last 3 days and I think I saw a line but I'm putting them down to evaps . I think I must be getting line eye:dohh:


----------



## loopylew2

when did you see line..... today...??? show pic...gotta get my line fix....!!!
would you believe i picked my fr test out the bin saw a line got excited then went Doh out of time dummy....... lol I dont even get blessed with those chemical lines i keep hearing about....


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Oh wow look at all the BFP today!! Congrats wifey, Cheree and Serene! I am so happy for you!

My temp is still up, even higher today at 98.4. Cervix medium high, closed and mediumsoft. Dry CM though, but that is VERY unusual for me as I usually have some. Crampy near my ovary, which feels like round ligament pain. I am getting really nervous to test tomorrow!


----------



## aileymouse

Congrats on all the bfp's!

Where's serene? have you done another test yet??

I've tested with the IC tests and got bfn's so I don't know, maybe it's too early to tell...I do have some frer in the cupboard but don't want to do them cos I think i'm out this month :(


----------



## Psycow

I took my first test today, and it looks like I have a BFP ... will be testing again tomorrow. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!! (AF is due around the 13th) ....


----------



## squeal

Congratulations!! I REALLY want to test now, but I'm worried it's too early. Have good symptoms though but we shall see. They do say good things come to those who wait!


----------



## aileymouse

I've never tested before AF was due before and got a positive. My husband made me wait until I was a week late with my daughter. and i got a really strong positive. So I don't know if I test before that it will show up iykwim?

congrats psycow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mellofishy

aileymouse...same here. I never tested BEFORE AF was due. Always when she was a day late. The :witch: is due for me anytime between tomorrow and Monday. I am trying to hold out until Sunday to test. I tested yesterday and it was negative. Today I am feeling pretty good..considering yesterday I thought AF was coming...and she still might! Who knows!


----------



## Serene123

frer = :bfn:


----------



## aileymouse

Serene123 said:


> frer = :bfn:

:cry:

try again in a few days FX'd for you x


----------



## WifeyS

Serene - my FRER was neg but my SD was BFP so dont give up yet honestly. 

Im terrified that Ill test again in the morning and ill get a BFN - I can honestly see it happening! x


----------



## letshaveababy

Hi everyone! I'm new to the TWW forum (just started officially TTC).

I have been irregular since about March, but got :witch: on August 14. This is my first cycle of TTC.

Because of me being irregular, I don't really know when I Ov. (ignore the ticker, I just put it there until I know what to change it to). Haven't been charting, no opk's, just :sex: and hope!! :blush: (for now)

I have tested twice already, both :bfn:

I'm going to possibly test again this weekend (go to a walk in clinic, where I live I can go anytime I want). 

I just wanted to join your thread and let you know where I am right now. You ladies are hilarious!! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Jeez, just took me almost 20 minutes to read the new pages from last night!!! Congrats Wifey!!!! :happydance: thats a great line for 10dpo! I was holding in my pee to test, but forgot, and just peed without getting a test, duh!!! Still crampy, and 'think' my ICs have some sorta line, but waiting to do a superdrug!!


----------



## Emma051980

wow, that was a lot of catching up i had to do!!!!!

serene, don't read to much into it, your original test looked so maybe try again tomorrow with that the all important morning wee and rich was so adament about last night hehe!!!

and congrats to all those with BFPs today, hopefully it is a lucky thread!!!

no symptoms really today, i do have a strange "fluttering" in my tummy all day, feels like there's a little birdie in there flapping haha!!


----------



## 4magpies

Still no test from me... FRER havent landed either!! Argh.

xxxx


----------



## Emma051980

you still gonna hold out til sunday becca?
actually just realised we're both 10dpo today!!!!! i think sunday is too early though, i mean i'm not due until mid to end of next week!


----------



## judy79

I am due AF on the 16th, and am definately in the running this month. 8dpo, tested withIC this am and got BFN.:nope:


----------



## Gia

Hi everyone. I'm very new. Would love to join you if it's Ok. I'm TTCing #2 for 3rd cycle. Very hoping to be PREGO this month, but NOT positive At all. My AF is DUe SEpt 14/15. No symptoms for now. did a test today , came out :bfn: ( 10DPO i think )


----------



## Carreg

Gutted about the FRER Becca...mine are here and GLARING at me from across the room!! FX'd yours arrive tomorrow morning.

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

I just got bfn on superdrug :( well theres a 'shadow', so will keep testing! lol


----------



## milosmum

wow like 30 pages in 24 hours!!! Don't know how you guys manage it!

Congratulations on the BFPs and FXed for all the shadows/faint lines etc getting darker.

I think I'm out signs all gone feel perfectly normal and AF due tomorrow so I guess we will wait and see 

xxx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

(((((Serene)))) test tomorrow with FMU. That test looked positive so don't lose hope!


----------



## mita

hi guys...so i tested this morning...and it was a BFN...no surprise there :cry: ...well i wasn't planning to test or anything...but my cramps are still there..shifting from one side to other....sometimes i feel nauseous and then it just goes away...my boobs kinda sore....checked my cervical position...it has been same for the last 3 days...medium high with cm kinda creamy n whitish (sorry TMI)....i have extra four tests left and i plan to use all of them this cycle...so next test sunday morning....keep me in ur prayers plzzz ...n congrats to those who got their BFPs...so excited for u guys.....hope we get ours soon :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## caseyann

Hello ladies, and congrats to all the BFP's!! And for everyone else who is still trying dont give up yet... :) I took a Superstore test this morning, saw a faint blue line almost immediately and it ended up getting a little bit darker... worried though from all the chatter about blue dye... hope it sticks. Going to take a clear blue digital tomorrow morning to see what happens, that will be one day before the witch is due... keeping my fingers crossed for me and for all the other ladies that are still trying.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Hope you get a BFP with the digital Caseyann! They are less sensitive though so you might wait a few days.


----------



## cla

LunaBean said:


> I just got bfn on superdrug :( well theres a 'shadow', so will keep testing! lol

Have u put the pic on hun


----------



## raisin

Took me ages to catch up with this thread today!

So anyway - my update is: I did a test this morning and got BFN. I'm hoping it's just too early?

Went to superdrug today and bought 4 sd tests for £8. They are still on offer if anyone is interested. I got one FRER too. Which one should I use to test tomorrow?


----------



## judy79

Both, 13dpo, you need to know.


----------



## LunaBean

Everytime I need to pee, I feel as if Im wasting valuable testing time :rofl:


----------



## AuntBug

ok - you ladies have me freaked out about the digitals/blue dye - so I stopped on my way home and bought a value pack of FRER. I got :bfn: on Tues and Thurs, so I'm holding out for the super concentrated morning pee.

I'm SS like crazy. So far the list includes serious bloating, sensitivity to smells, sensitive nipple - hell, I'm just sensitive. And a bad sciatica flare. On the negative side, felt kinda crampy today. And the :witch: was due as early as Wednesday and as late as Monday. :wacko:

I'm on such a roller coaster - one minute I swear I'm preggo and the next I'm convinced AF is around the corner.

Lots of :bfp: on this thread - congrats everyone. Hopefully the :dust: rubs off.


----------



## LunaBean

Does anyone else have sore ribs!?


----------



## cheree89

Hello Ladies - 

Congrats CaseyAnn! I just sent you a note on your visitor messages in your profile (I don't think you have enough posts to receive PMs).

Serene - FRERs are less sensitive than other tests, so don't get too discouraged. I saw a line on your earlier test!!!! Try again in the morning.

I can't wait for the rest of you ladies to test and get your BFP. I'm off to find my camera so I can post a line progression pic.


----------



## AuntBug

just had a funny thought - the thread is Sept 10 - 14 testers, but how many of us testing, multiple times, before today? :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

AuntBug said:


> just had a funny thought - the thread is Sept 10 - 14 testers, but how many of us testing, multiple times, before today? :rofl:

Guilty!


----------



## raisin

Did my FRER this morning and BFN. Let's see if the witch arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Serene123

No AF yet, which could also mean I O'd late so maybe there is hope?? A little bit? Possibley :( :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

Morning ladies, 

Looks llike yesterdays test was an Evap afterall!

Done another one 10 mins ago and it was BFN! 

MEAN EVAPS!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies..

Congrats to everyone who got that long awaited BFP.....

AFM. im out AF reared that ugly head of hers very early hours of this morning... Oh well CD1 number 3...... hey maybe it will be third time lucky........so hoping ........ xx


----------



## Emma051980

Morning all!!

Serene, are you going to test again today hon? No AF is a good sign so fingers crossed for you! 
Wifey, it's probably just too early! I'm 11DPO today too and i'm not gonna be testing - well i actually feel like AF is gonna show up early, have the ususal AF type cramps :(


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies!! Had so many pages to read through!
I've still no AF! Was due on around Wednesday, so I'm just waiting. Did an 'Answer' test yesterday and it was BFN. But I think them tests aren't very good? Not sure
Hope everyone is feeling alright!
XXXX


----------



## Emma051980

you were due last wednesday or next wednesday?????


----------



## blouseybrown

Last Wednesday :)
X


----------



## Emma051980

i take it you've already tested, yeah?


----------



## blouseybrown

Yeah! BFNs. Just done an IC and it was also BFN, one of them sensitive ones :(
X


----------



## 4magpies

Ello girls... 

Been to town this morning and got 2 superdrug tests, but after what Wifey said now I dunno if I want to take them? My FRER still havent turned up!!!

xxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

:bfp: for me! :happydance:
Wishing everyone the very best of luck getting a BFP!!
xx


----------



## blouseybrown

Congratsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss xx


----------



## blouseybrown

How many DPO did you test ladyred?


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am not totally sure when I ovulated. I did the deed on the 28th & 31st, so anytime around then.
AF is not due until Monday, this is the first time I have gotten early positive tests.
Thanks very much Blouseybrown xx
Best of luck for this cycle for you!! xx


----------



## actresscye

I'm definitely on the sad side. Got a BFP a few days ago (but of course must have been an evap line). Every test up to this point has been negative. I didn't test yesterday or today. I'm due for AF on Monday.

A few days ago I got weird cramping at work and felt terribly dizzy and sick. I thought those were symptoms. Now I'm back to normal and probably will get AF. Ugh!


----------



## WifeyS

Just ordered myself some cheapy IC's off ebay and some ovulation tests for the next cycle! 

Hurry up AF so we can start all over! xx


----------



## WifeyS

actresscye said:


> I'm definitely on the sad side. Got a BFP a few days ago (but of course must have been an evap line). Every test up to this point has been negative. I didn't test yesterday or today. I'm due for AF on Monday.
> 
> A few days ago I got weird cramping at work and felt terribly dizzy and sick. I thought those were symptoms. Now I'm back to normal and probably will get AF. Ugh!


Hay sweetie, do you have a pic of the BFP? x


----------



## WifeyS

ladyredlainey said:


> :bfp: for me! :happydance:
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck getting a BFP!!
> xx

woooooo congrats xxxx


----------



## squeal

Arghh, all these BFP are making me even more impatient. I am going to try persuade the OH to let me test tomorrow morning instead!! Then if it's a BFN I can buy some more tests when we go shopping tomorrow for the next couple of days. Sounds like a plan to me!!

Congratulations ladyredlainey!!


----------



## Mellofishy

congrats Ladyred!! Awesome news!
Were you having any symptoms? Are you able to post a pic of your test?


----------



## Mellofishy

I've sometimes heard that an early positive test tends to mean GIRL! Are you ready for 4 girls?:winkwink:


----------



## ladyredlainey

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o204/scottishlassie_photos/11092010181-1.jpg
It is not a lovely bold line yet. But I have done three and they have all come up the same.
I never had an early positive with my girls, when I was pregnant with my middle daughter, it took till 10 days late!! lol!! But I would be over the moon of little one was a girl, and if little one is a boy! I will be speechless :haha: but so happy to.

*Symptoms for me so far (AF due 13th) *

I don't know when I ovulated. But we did the deed the 28th & 31st.
I got period type pains, lower back pains (dull type of pain)
I had a salt craving (a new symptom for me through out my pregnancies)
acid reflux - which i only tend to get when preg
a few days ago I started getting tingly boobs, and a little shooting pain down them, but they have not been really sore yet.
I have felt quite sick, only one day have I had to actually run to the loo, but I stopped myself being sick.

Good luck everyone!!
xx


----------



## squeal

OH says I can test tomorrow if it shuts me up lol so hopefully I will have some news to share tomorrow whether good or bad! :wohoo:


----------



## ladyredlainey

squeal said:


> OH says I can test tomorrow if it shuts me up lol so hopefully I will have some news to share tomorrow whether good or bad! :wohoo:

Ooo best of luck!!! :hugs: :D


----------



## squeal

ladyredlainey said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> OH says I can test tomorrow if it shuts me up lol so hopefully I will have some news to share tomorrow whether good or bad! :wohoo:
> 
> Ooo best of luck!!! :hugs: :DClick to expand...

Thanks. It will be CD27 for me. Not sure how long my cycles are as I only came off the pill last month, do you think it will be too soon to test or do you think my chances of getting a fairly accurate result are good?


----------



## ladyredlainey

I would think anytime from now should be OK Squeal
I have long cycles, 35 days mines were, they started at 30 lol! when I came off the pill, but I have never had cycles shorted than that even before I fell preg.

But remember, if it says Neg, it doesn't rule you out until af comes. Maybe even test every few days?


----------



## cheree89

Hello again ladies - congrats to all the new BFPs!

Here is a pic of my lines. The top one is from yesterday, the bottom from this morning. What do you think - is the bottom one a shade darker? I am a bit paranoid of my lines getting darker since last month they didn't and I had an early mc.

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/DSC00062.jpg


----------



## Mellofishy

Squeal..when I got off the pill (was taking it for a year) my first cycle was 30 days, second was 29..not sure on this one...still waiting. Today is CD28, and feels like AF is arriving :(


----------



## squeal

ladyredlainey said:


> I would think anytime from now should be OK Squeal
> I have long cycles, 35 days mines were, they started at 30 lol! when I came off the pill, but I have never had cycles shorted than that even before I fell preg.
> 
> But remember, if it says Neg, it doesn't rule you out until af comes. Maybe even test every few days?

I have a Clear Blue Digital upstairs which I will use tomorrow, am I right in saying they aren't meant to be very sensitive? Then I will get two cheap ones from Asda when we go and if BFN will test every other day after that or something. My symptoms are pretty good I think, but never know if that's due to coming off the pill or not. Keep getting a dull ache in my lower back very often though.


----------



## squeal

Cheree that definitely looks like a BFP to me! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Cheree...awesome pic! What a sight! Thanks for sharing! Congrats!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I got up this morning and got a BFP!!!! I am really in shock. We BD 5 days before 0, I am 39 yrs old and we were NOT trying. So if I can do it none of you should lose hope!

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x233/Becca_Anne_album/May%202011/IMG_7593.jpg

Now how on earth to tell my husband!


----------



## AuntBug

wow - two more :bfp: while I was sleeping :D Congrats ladyred and cheree!

I tested with a FRER this am - :bfn: - the third. I think I'm stressing myself out so much that even :witch: doesn't want to show up. CD30, and I range between 27 and 32.


----------



## Mellofishy

congrats Ladybug!! let us know how you break the news to DH! :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats ladybug - thanks for the positive news. I'm 34 and a bit worried I waited this long.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Sevenladybugs & cheree89
What tests have you both got? mines is a internet cheapy one.

...........................................................

Thanks for the congrats to 
Auntbug good luck to you getting your BFP still time yet! :D xx


----------



## cheree89

Sevenladybugs said:


> I got up this morning and got a BFP!!!! I am really in shock. We BD 5 days before 0, I am 39 yrs old and we were NOT trying. So if I can do it none of you should lose hope!
> 
> Now how on earth to tell my husband!

congrats! I am of "advanced maternal age" too. :winkwink: What a ridiculous term! I still feel like a kid!


----------



## cheree89

ladyredlainey said:


> sevenladybugs & cheree89
> what tests have you both got? Mines is a internet cheapy one.
> 
> ...........................................................
> 
> Thanks for the congrats to
> auntbug good luck to you getting your bfp still time yet! :d xx


frer


----------



## sls612

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and on my very first TWW. Expecting AF on 9/13 but hoping she doesn't show up!! I just don't really have any symptoms so I'm thinking this isn't my month. Mild cramping but could be PMS. Tested 11 DPO and got BFN. The only reason I tested was because I've been checking my CP and it seemed very high and soft, but the two main symptoms everyone seems to have (sore breasts and nausea) I don't have. So I will wait until next week to see what happens. GL everyone! :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My crazy symptoms: I'm 8dpo and so constipated I can't "go" did this with both my prior pregnancies and now this and I'm normally regular and NEVER constipated! Going to buy some Miralax in a few! My BBs are so tender can't stand for ANYTHING to touch them....they burn if something does. Feeling nauseated which is probably from body making progestrone....Bloated, headache, fatigue, a little crampy but that could be from me not "going"....I had a cold got rid of it and now another stuffy nose this morning. Dizzy and lightheaded when standing like blacking out sort of ......and just VERY thirsty and then salivating a LOT....especially when I talk some just trickles out LMAO sooo embarrassing. So FX for everyone and all those BFP CONGRATS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I used a first response one step - not early response. I had the test left over from a two pack I bought last year when I skipped a period.


----------



## actresscye

sls612 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and on my very first TWW. Expecting AF on 9/13 but hoping she doesn't show up!! I just don't really have any symptoms so I'm thinking this isn't my month. Mild cramping but could be PMS. Tested 11 DPO and got BFN. The only reason I tested was because I've been checking my CP and it seemed very high and soft, but the two main symptoms everyone seems to have (sore breasts and nausea) I don't have. So I will wait until next week to see what happens. GL everyone! :winkwink:

I am right with you! I think AF will be on its way. I took one more test today and still BFN. So I'm ready for late September to come so I can try again.


----------



## Emma051980

ok so i caved and tested seeing as everyone else did haha, wish i hadn't now, it was a BFN...!!! not even a hint of an evap line, nothing!!! i'm only 11dpo so should have known better but it's brought me down a bit now :(


----------



## Emma051980

anyone ever used these hpt's 3 ULTRA EARLY 10mIU NHS PREGNANCY TEST/TESTS
i was looking on ebay at the cheapies....


----------



## LunaBean

I had them before, but didnt get a clear line on them til after my ther tests! (superdrug and frer)


----------



## Emma051980

what does the MIU mean...there's ones with all different numbers...which are best?


----------



## LunaBean

The lowest number are the best, it means it detects 10 hcg, FRER detect 25, so do Boots, Superdrug and Asda! Get them anyway, maybe I had a bad batch!


----------



## aileymouse

ok, I'm so tempted to test tomorrow.

I don't really feel AF crmapy anymore...I'm usually really bad by now. There's loads of things that make me think oooh maybe I am...


----------



## LunaBean

Test tomro! I always like to encourage and support testing :D lol


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Congrats Elaine and cheree!! :dance:


----------



## caseyann

GRR stupid Clearblue digital tests... had one and used it this morning and got a invalid test result... such a waste. Still not sure if the bfp that I had yesterday was legit or not since it was blue dye... after everyone else's bad experiences with them. Going to just wait to see if witch comes tomorrow... but my cramping has pretty much stopped, still have sore bb's, and lots of cm, totally exhausted but cant seem to sleep and having crazy vivid dreams when I do.... so trying to stay positive. Congrats on the new BFP's..... so happy for you ladies. Keeping the prayers for all the other ladies trying :)


----------



## AuntBug

sounds good caseyann :D I'm going to test again tomorrow am - still no sign of :witch:

can anyone tell me why it is I saw 7 pregnant women in my few hours of chores today, when I got my 3rd :bfn: this morning?


----------



## squeal

Morning Ladies!

I got a :bfn: this morning. I used a Clear Blue Digital though, these aren't meant to be very sensitive are they?

I haven't a clue when I O, we BD from CD9 - CD18, if for an example I O on CD14, making me now 13DPO, would I expect to get a :bfp: if I was pregnant?

I'm going to buy some cheap tests from Asda today and test on Tuesday now. 

Feeling a bit doubful now and everytime I feel a little wet downstairs I am scared that AF might be here. I'm CD27 today.

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Soo no spotting signilaing AFs arrival on day 28 mabey shes going to be a day late ??? FX tho for she doesnt come i am 15 dpo today havent slept or anything yet but going to bed here in a sec !!


----------



## squeal

Ruskiegirl said:


> Soo no spotting signilaing AFs arrival on day 28 mabey shes going to be a day late ??? FX tho for she doesnt come i am 15 dpo today havent slept or anything yet but going to bed here in a sec !!

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

yep still :bfn: i had a dip at 13 dpo tho which could have been implantation guess i wont know for sure untill she comes or a i get a positive hpt i do have a history of late bfp's tho but ive also had early ones to :thumbup:


----------



## raisin

I did another test this morning and got my 3rd BFN. AF is due today but I dont have any cramps and I usually would by now....

I dont understand what is going on. 3 BFN but my bbs are sore, my nipples are darker, lower back pain, exhausted, change in bowel habits (sorry TMI) and my cervix position has moved to high and soft this morning. 

Can anyone shed any light? I'm so confused. I would have expected a BFP today though if I was.....?:wacko:


----------



## aileymouse

sorry raisin, I don't have a clue, but those aew all similar to AF signs. FX'd for you.

Where's 4magpies? she was testing today!


----------



## WifeyS

Ive logged on to see how 4magpies is getting on today! Where is she ha ha xxx


----------



## cla

Was she still testing today??


----------



## WifeyS

I think so! Maybe not as her FRER hadnt arrived but she did have some SD tests I think! 

Not that im stalking her or anything! ha :happydance:


----------



## cla

Unless she is having a lie in


----------



## blouseybrown

Right ladies, I think I have my BFP!!! It's very faint and on a sensitive IC, so I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I'm gonna upload the picture shortly. It came up after about 6,7 minutes. Is this normal? It says it can take up to ten minutes.
Argggh I'm sooo excited but so nervous.
X


----------



## WifeyS

Wooooooo congrats! Cant wait to see a pic! xx


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun


----------



## blouseybrown

How do I attach a picture? X


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> How do I attach a picture? X

Oh quick hurry up...!!!!!!
wow, this is exciting!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Gals.
Well at 15 DPO, the:witch:has got me! But that's ok, because I believe my cycle is 29 days..so easy to work on next month. Good luck to those still waiting! All others, I'll see ya in 2 weeks...I hope! GL!


----------



## milosmum

Oh wheres MAgpies! I have logged on to see if she tested - I'm at work and not supposed to use the internet for personal stuff and I still snuck on to see whats happening. Never mind will try later once I am home.

Congrats to all the BFP and good luck to all those testing later on - including me if AF hasn't arrived by then!!!

xxx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Congrats blouseybrown!! (((((Mellofishy)))) hope next month is it for you! Good luck to all testing today!


----------



## 4magpies

BFN for me girls, just gotta wait for AF.

xx


----------



## Mellofishy

see ya in 2 weeks Magpies!:hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

At least we can stick together Magpie - on to the next cycle! 

Im sorry hun! x


----------



## WifeyS

I just bought a Jenny Renny reading - ill let you know what she says! Should get the reading within 48 hrs! x


----------



## LunaBean

I got a faint bfp on FRER this morning, but 10 minutes later it and disappeared?! Now my OH thinks Im having some sort of hysterical pregnancy, cus she can only see one line, ahhhh!! Im so mad. Thats never happened before tho, usually its just bfp or bfn, not both on the space of 10 minutes!! I didnt even save my pee to dip another test, I just poured it out as soon as I saw the 2 lines come up!!!


----------



## WifeyS

Lunabean - how strange! Ive never heard of that before! 

Whats up with all these bloody tests! x


----------



## 4magpies

I will change the title on the 15th of Sept! Haha...

What should we call it?

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Into town for me tomro to get some Superdrug tests, tho I bet Im not even pregnant, and all these faint lines are LIES!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I got very very feint line but it was out of the time for the test so I guess its just an evap, can hardly even see it.

Good luck Luna.

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

You never know, its still early!


----------



## mommyx1

Hi ladies I am due for AF around the 14th butI have had no sign that she was no her way yet. However I do have lots of milky CM that i have never had before, last night my nipples felt like they were on fire, been having hot and cold flashes, moody, headaches, feel like i havent ate in months, heartburn little case this morning, so I am hoping this is good news.I will test on the 15th if AF doesn't show on the 14th. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE!!! LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

It's quite blurry and not sure if you ladies will be able to see it, but me and OH can defintiely see a faint line in person.
I'm so confused as BFN on FRER. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG00022-20100912-0922(2).jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AuntBug

blouseybrown said:


> It's quite blurry and not sure if you ladies will be able to see it, but me and OH can defintiely see a faint line in person.
> I'm so confused as BFN on FRER. :(

I see the line too! Good luck, fx.

:dust:


----------



## cla

I can see it , congrats xxx


----------



## Emma051980

sorry to hear that becca :(

my jenny renny reading said my bfp will be next month....hope she's right!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks so much ladies, but I'm sure not entirely sure. As I said, BFN on FRER. Could it be an evap line? Ohhh I'm starting to obsess about it all!
Magpies, there's still chance!!
X


----------



## milosmum

Well mine was a BFN too! Pants!

Its like dragons den - for that reason i'm out!!!

AF is unexplainably 2 days late but still negative on the test - guess she'll show up in the end

Sorry to all the other negatives but looking forwards to following all you ladies next month xxx


----------



## LunaBean

I see it too!


----------



## aileymouse

I've still not tested, too scared incase it's a bfn, just gonna wait for af...or not ;)


----------



## ladyredlainey

blouseybrown said:


> It's quite blurry and not sure if you ladies will be able to see it, but me and OH can defintiely see a faint line in person.
> I'm so confused as BFN on FRER. :(

That is how mines was also! the camera doesn't pick it up as well!!
Congratulations :happydance: :bfp:

Those tests tend to be a bit more sensitive I think. I have not tested on any of the other tests yet.
When is AF due?
xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Magpie-(Becca) How about Magpie's early Oct. Testers...:thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Mellofishy said:


> Magpie-(Becca) How about Magpie's early Oct. Testers...:thumbup:

I second that :thumbup:


----------



## blouseybrown

ladyredlainey said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> It's quite blurry and not sure if you ladies will be able to see it, but me and OH can defintiely see a faint line in person.
> I'm so confused as BFN on FRER. :(
> 
> That is how mines was also! the camera doesn't pick it up as well!!
> Congratulations :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> Those tests tend to be a bit more sensitive I think. I have not tested on any of the other tests yet.
> When is AF due?
> xxClick to expand...

:hugs:
What test did you use?? What DPO? FMU? Hahaha soo many questions. I have a tesco one to do in the morning. FXed! I'm very nervous.
I was due AF on Wednesday, I'm starting to think I OVed later than thought.
XX


----------



## LunaBean

I just realised..I'll possibly be testing on my birthday next month...2 days after my due date from my 3rd loss :( Boo hiss


----------



## ladyredlainey

blouseybrown said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> It's quite blurry and not sure if you ladies will be able to see it, but me and OH can defintiely see a faint line in person.
> I'm so confused as BFN on FRER. :(
> 
> That is how mines was also! the camera doesn't pick it up as well!!
> Congratulations :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> Those tests tend to be a bit more sensitive I think. I have not tested on any of the other tests yet.
> When is AF due?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> What test did you use?? What DPO? FMU? Hahaha soo many questions. I have a tesco one to do in the morning. FXed! I'm very nervous.
> I was due AF on Wednesday, I'm starting to think I OVed later than thought.
> XXClick to expand...

I have pm'd you :flower: xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still :bfn: for me and af is 1 day late today =D


----------



## raisin

Ruskiegirl said:


> Still :bfn: for me and af is 1 day late today =D

Me too!


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls!

Congrats on the BFP's sorry about the BFN's but we can support each other next cycle.. I will be changing the name of this thread on 15th sept.... tooo "4Magpies October Testers" as suggested so we can stick together and dont have to move threads, I will keep it in 2WW and we can just stay here... :haha:

Any other ideas?!!


----------



## Emma051980

good stuff keeping it going....best to all stay in the one thread instead of being all over the place!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Think I'll be sticking with you girls as another BFN this morning. I think I'm 16dpo now and almost a week late. 
Got a doctors appointment for later, so we'll see what happens.
Hope everyone is feeling alright.
XX


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not as gutted as I thought I would be, I just want to be pregnant now, come on AF!! I want to get back to business...

How you feeling emma?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> Think I'll be sticking with you girls as another BFN this morning. I think I'm 16dpo now and almost a week late.
> Got a doctors appointment for later, so we'll see what happens.
> Hope everyone is feeling alright.
> XX

Good luck with the docs honey... hope they shed some light on what is going on.

Maybe its just gonna be a mega late BFP?

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

best of luck at the doctors! fingers crossed for you!

i'm grand becca, just waiting on AF to arrive now, should be any day now. i'm defo sore enough so i know it's gonna happen! 

oh i done a jenny renny reading and she says next month i will get my bfp, here's hoping she's right :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks girls, I really don't know what I'd do without you and this site! You stop me from gonig crazy (and sending OH crazy too!)
Magpies (Is it becca?) I think you're still in with a chance, really do. 
Xx


----------



## Emma051980

it's a great site, isn't it!! i find myself logging on the minute i get up in the morning and as soon as i get home from work to see if there are any updates!!!!!!
haven't even been on facebook much lol!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah its becca! :haha:

I dont think I am pregnant. Dont feel it.

Emma hope jenny is right for you she was wrong for me. :(

I feel so ill with this damn cold. Argh.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

BFN for me ladies and AF is due tomorrow. Pretty gutted but just want the witch to hurry up and arrive now so I get get cracking on next month. Still feeling nauseous and weird most of the time so have decided it must just be me!! Congrats to everyone to got a BFP and sorry to everyone who got a BFN. Hope we can all stick together next month too.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Car, sorry you didnt get your BFP this month either!

xxx


----------



## kinga

Morning all,

Congrats to all of you BFP's!!! So happy for you! OK so BFN for me yesterday and starting a very light spot this morning so I am still with you all for another month at least! xx


----------



## Itsychik

I can't believe I didn't discover this website earlier! This is our first month TTC#1 and I'm hardly daring to believe it might be possible to conceive the first try! I stopped taking the pill in June and I expected AF on the 9th/10th but still nothing! I will be testing tomorrow morning...!!!! No symptoms so far...

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for BFN and spotting kinga....

Stick around... xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I've still not tested, no af either...

Anyone heard from serene? 

FX'd that the bfn's turn into BFP's next month xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Itsychik said:


> I can't believe I didn't discover this website earlier! This is our first month TTC#1 and I'm hardly daring to believe it might be possible to conceive the first try! I stopped taking the pill in June and I expected AF on the 9th/10th but still nothing! I will be testing tomorrow morning...!!!! No symptoms so far...
> 
> My fingers are crossed!

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

aileymouse said:


> I've still not tested, no af either...
> 
> Anyone heard from serene?
> 
> FX'd that the bfn's turn into BFP's next month xxx

She text me last night. AF got her yesterday.

xxx


----------



## cla

well im joining you all next month:growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Did AF get you cla?

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

4magpies said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> I've still not tested, no af either...
> 
> Anyone heard from serene?
> 
> FX'd that the bfn's turn into BFP's next month xxx
> 
> She text me last night. AF got her yesterday.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh no :(


----------



## cla

yeah she bloody come yesterday but she seems to be on a go slow:dohh:
how are you getting on???


----------



## 4magpies

I know, cant believe there was so many BFN's and AF's in here. Rubbish!!

I'm feeling ill I have the flu.

:(

Also I did a test BFN so I drugged myself up on my migrane meds and perscription pain killers cause im ill and now I am worried that maybe I will just get a late BFP and I will have damaged my baby with tablets.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Becca, try not to worry, baby doesn't take any nutrients from you for the first few weeks anyway so EXTREMELY unlikely to pass anything on to them. FX'd for a late BFP for you!

xxx


----------



## cla

i was going to say the same:hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

Morning, 

Yep was going to say the same too! 

Plus you think of all these woman who dont find out they are pregnant for weeks, even months sometimes! 

I know a lady who just found out she is pregnant and she is 10 weeks! Her periods have never been regular so she didnt suspect anything! She feels really bad as she has had a few boozy nights out over the past 10 weeks and now is in a panic! 

x


----------



## Bert

Hi ladies

Am finding it very interesting reading all your posts - have become quite addicted LOL. I posted on here last week when i was 8dpo and having a few symptoms. My AF is due on 15th but have no cramping which is unusual for me. Usually start cramping a week before AF so dont even have chance to start getting excited!!! However this morning my nipples appear to have gone a lot darker - almost purple looking (sorry TMI) and I appear to have some heartburn which seems to be getting stronger as the morning goes on. Also have a dull ache in my lower back which I have had for about 5 days now and a dull ache really low down at the front on the left side (not sure if this makes sense). Anyone else experiencing these symptoms or think they are a good sign?

Fingers crossed for anyone testing in the next couple of days - lets hope I will be joining you.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

with my son i didnt test till i was 8 weeks gone and i didnt have a clue i was pregnant:dohh:
i wish i could wait to test that late now insted of 9dpo:growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls, made me feel loads better.

I am 99% sure I am not pregnant though.

When are you testing burt?

I'm on hot vimto today... yum.

xxx


----------



## cla

is anybody going to get a gail reading if it doesnt work this month???


----------



## Bert

I normally test a week after AF is due as my periods are quite irregular. Have been using OPK's and this will be my third month of using them. DH and I normally leave it a week as he doesnt like me getting my hopes up. Am finding it very hard to wait though when I see everyone on here testing early. To be honest I knew you could test early but didnt really people would have so many BFPs with testing early - bit naive there I think!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno I dont want to pay for another reading for it to be wrong.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> Thanks girls, made me feel loads better.
> 
> I am 99% sure I am not pregnant though.
> 
> When are you testing burt?
> 
> I'm on hot vimto today... yum.
> 
> xxx

mmmm hot vimto sounds good! Hope you feel better soon xxx

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs in the last few days. I am still waiting for AF to show up, now 3 days late but testing negative! Why has my cycle been 32 days regular as clockwork for 3 months while we weren't trying after the ectopic and now we are back TTC and AF is all over the place - not fair!

Have eventually got my hospital appointment for my post-ectopic check (yes 5 months post op!) on Friday so maybe they can shed some light on whats going on with my cycles.

FX for everyone still to test xxx


----------



## cla

i hope you get some answers hun:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I had my lap in may and my post op appoinment is in december! 6 months after my op!

Bloody NHS, feel for you with the ectopic, I have only ever had and early MC.

FX'd for you this cycle honey.

I think I should be o'ing from my good side this time.

xxx


----------



## cla

fingers crossed for the good side this month:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

We are also doing SMEP and have a calendar with days to DTD on, and days marked with preseed on. I ordered preseed last night. :haha:

It is gonna happen this month.

xxx


----------



## cla

have you done the calender yourself of did you get it off the net:shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

I made it myself, just printed my calendar off outlook and have writted and highlighted on it. Will do a proper one when AF comes.

xxx


----------



## Bert

Which test would be best for me to do if I wanted an early one?


----------



## Carreg

First Response Early Result (FRER) which you can use 6 days before your period is due. Superdrug ones are also supposed to be really good (and at 10miu are one of the most sensitive) and are on offer at the moment, 2 double packs for £8 in store :)

HTH

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What Car said....

I use both. Becareful of evaps on superdrug ones though, I had a very feint one on mine.

xxx


----------



## Bert

Thanks - am considering getting one and testing early. If I get a BFP then hubby will be pleased when I tell him and if I get an BFN then he doesnt really need to know. Will they work at any time of day?


----------



## Carreg

No evaps on my SD's but I have heard some ladies got them. No bloody hints of lines on ANYTHING for me. Boooo-hoooo :(

xxx


----------



## Carreg

They both say you can use them at any time of day but FMU will have the highest hormone levels as it is usually more concentrated. You can just hold your wee for a few hours instead if you don't want to wait for the morning.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My evap came after the test time Car.

xxx


----------



## squeal

I usually get a big spot before AF is due, which I have now, however, has anyone still got a spot if you get them before your period normally and still got a BFP? AF is due any day now I think, today is CD28 for me.


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies
Im with you Emma051890 with the logging on bit... this is seriously addictive.....lol

Sorry AF got you Cla your one day behind me so probably testing at the same time again.....Fxd...
Will be joining you with the pre seed 4Magpies i ordered mine Saturday........ xxx


----------



## cla

Thank for that Hun sorry she got you as well. She is just plain evil lol


----------



## ttc3_mum2girl

I'm in my 2ww just now too, it's driving me crazy. Currently 10dpo and had a bfn... still hopeful though! EVERY little twinge and pain etc is a symptom in my head... i'm going MAAAAAD :) Best of Luck xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey lew! Lets hope the preseed works eh?!

xxx


----------



## cla

I used pre-seed once last month and it done nothing for me so hopefully it works this month


----------



## 4magpies

We are going to use it every time we DTD over our fertile window.

I have it all mapped out! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

If anyone is interested this is my plan.

This is if AF comes tomorrow and I ov on CD14 like I did when I ovulated from my right side last time.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







MEME.pdf
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I really am hoping she doesn't show.....I got my FX for you sweetie!!! But that plan does look great if AF does show her ugly face!


----------



## Emma051980

wow your definatly prepared for the month ahead lol!!!
oh, had to come home from work sick, really bad migraine....and what's the first thing i do when i walk in the door???? LOG ONTO BNB....!!!!!
Ok, i've taken the migralieve, now a nice long hot shower i think to try get rid of this!!


----------



## 4magpies

Emma, I find migraleve useless... get yourself some sumatriptan from the doctors, its the only thing that sorts mine but cannot be take during pregnancy.

I wish I could go home sick. Nearly there now though....

And thanks Andrea but I am really not feeling it, tests should of been BFP!!

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I just need to print it off and show OH, maybe I should get some star stickers for the days we DTD? Or is that taking it too far... :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

migralieve is the only thing that works for me, the yellow ones, the pink ones are crap!!


----------



## 4magpies

Have you tried sumatriptan?

How quick does the migraleve take effect?

It has never done anything for me.

xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Your plan is cracking Mags... absolutely brilliant.... lol


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... my plan also indicates that I have completely lost it... good job my OH puts up with me eh?!

Im excited to show it to him!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

takes about half an hour or so....my migraines can be so bad that i can't sit, can't stand, can't lie down!!! there's a new "law" in ireland, not sure if you's have it in the UK where they've put all the good painkillers, ie. migralive, feminx, nurofen plus, uniflu plus away from the display and you have to practically beg the chemist to give them to you!!! you have to give reasons as to why you want them and why you won't try a basic paracetemol!!! i had to beg for feminx last month, i was in agony queing up in boots to speak with the chemist!!! the codine in them tablets is apparently addictive and alcoholics are using them for hangovers!!!


----------



## Emma051980

i've never heard of them tablets, must ask the doctor about them


----------



## milosmum

magpies - loving your plan for next month - you had better start feeding up your OH so he can keep his strength up! Think I might do something smilar but no chance I will tell the OH he doesn't like timetables for anything!

Can't believe your post-op check is in December - I thought mine was bad 5 months later but that is partly my fault cause I had to cancel my last appointment in July and the next date they could give me was September 17th! 

Anyway still waiting for AF to show up but have been baking and chutney making to take my mind off it (so domesticated these days!)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats the only date I got but mine was just a lap and dye and I had a mini run down of the results post op.

They are awesome emma, I get mine perscription anyway, it works out cheaper, you can buy it over the counter as imigran I think its called?

xxx


----------



## squeal

I've just bought 4 of the Superdrug tests everyone is talking about ... just don't want to use them yet and be disappointed !! Not sure when I will do them, did a test yesterday and got a BFN, not sure if tomorrow will be too soon to try again or not. Can two days really make a big difference?


----------



## 4magpies

I did one yesterday and got a BFN but a feint line appeared out of the time so becareful not to read them after the alloted time honey!!

Your hcg is meant to double in 24 hours so another test today/tomorrow could so positive.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Ive orderd 50 IC's and 50 OPK for £14 off of ebay including postage. They should be here tomorrow. 

I might do another test tomorrow just because I have soooo many now lol....

I had to buy the cheap ones for my next cycle as I just cant resist testing every month and its costing a fortune!! xx


----------



## LunaBean

I love ur plan!! Hope it works!

I dont have the luxury of doing the deed numerous times, I only see the donor once a month, twice on rare ocassions!! I dont have any problem 'getting' pregnant tho, (5 times in 15 months is madness), I just can't get it to stick longer than 7 weeks!!


----------



## 4magpies

LunaBean said:


> I love ur plan!! Hope it works!
> 
> I dont have the luxury of doing the deed numerous times, I only see the donor once a month, twice on rare ocassions!! I dont have any problem 'getting' pregnant tho, (5 times in 15 months is madness), I just can't get it to stick longer than 7 weeks!!

Sorry for your losses. I have only been pregnant once (unplanned) and had a MC at 5 weeks. 

Not been pregnant since but we havent been trying.

I was kinda hoping that because we concieved once by accident it would be easy when we are trying... but no such luck.

I cant imagine doing it using a donor!! Respect for you!! 

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

WifeyS said:


> Ive orderd 50 IC's and 50 OPK for £14 off of ebay including postage. They should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I might do another test tomorrow just because I have soooo many now lol....
> 
> I had to buy the cheap ones for my next cycle as I just cant resist testing every month and its costing a fortune!! xx

have you got a link to that ebay page? i'll looked at so many it's all so confusing, not sure whats good or not good!!!


----------



## WifeyS

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270563487386

There you go x x


----------



## WifeyS

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280498677754

These are the ov ones I bought too. 

God know if they will be ok or not! I just took a chance.


----------



## Mellofishy

Luna...my SIL had the same situation...she got pregnant 4 times within 2 years that I know of...she finally had a D&C and glad she did because she is now 17 weeks pregnant...longest she's been! Previously she would only make it 6-8 weeks..


----------



## Emma051980

WifeyS said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270563487386
> 
> There you go x x

excellent, i'm going to order some!! and it seems to be nice and discreet which is handy considering i have to get it delivered to the job!!!


----------



## AuntBug

4magpies said:


> Emma, I find migraleve useless... get yourself some sumatriptan from the doctors, its the only thing that sorts mine but cannot be take during pregnancy.
> 
> I wish I could go home sick. Nearly there now though....
> 
> And thanks Andrea but I am really not feeling it, tests should of been BFP!!
> 
> xxxx

I've had terrible migraines since puberty and was on topomax for 8 years. I asked my nuerologist what I could take TTC, he told me magnisium citrate. It's category A, totally safe, and works better than anything I've ever been on before. 400mg at night keeps me virtually migraine free!


----------



## Emma051980

oh really? is it something you can get over the counter?


----------



## aileymouse

magpies, that's a very regimented plan!! hope it works for you. although you have the dates wrong on the days, you are a day ahead x


----------



## aileymouse

from the countdown to pregnancy website my symptpms so far are as follows...
Adomen- bloated, gassy, cramps (not af/pms), heaviness/fullness, uti or feels like

Achey hips, backache

Chest- tender breasts-underarm, increased breast size

emotional- increased sex drive, cranky/irritable

Head- increased saliva, headache, stuffy nose

overall- sleeplessness

pelvis- constipation, frequent urination,

stomach- nausea, increased appetite, cravings (for tomato juice, an early craving with my daughter)

I so want to test right now!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Mellofishy said:


> Luna...my SIL had the same situation...she got pregnant 4 times within 2 years that I know of...she finally had a D&C and glad she did because she is now 17 weeks pregnant...longest she's been! Previously she would only make it 6-8 weeks..

Aww thats awful for her :( ts great that shes 17 weeks now!! I have an app on the 5th Oct, so hopefully will get another laparoscopy, then be able to carry to term! I already know I have endo, but that should stop me concieving altogether!


----------



## AuntBug

Emma051980 said:


> oh really? is it something you can get over the counter?

Not sure if you're asking me, but magnisium citrate is a vitamin supplement. I buy it in a health food or drug store. After about 12 years of treatment at the Cleveland clinic, it's worked better than anyof the drugs, and some where quite toxic.


----------



## Mellofishy

FXed crossed for you LunaBean...hope you have good news in the weeks to come!:thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks aunt bug I will look into that...

Well update from me!! No AF still?! Not tested again, officially late as she should of been here last night really.

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

Oh i'm just waiting for her now. Feel ready to come on any minute :(
You gonna test again?


----------



## WifeyS

AF got me a couple of days early! Quite pleased actually and sometime my cycles can drag onto 34 days! 

CD1 x


----------



## 4magpies

Maybe if shes not here today or tomorrow morning... I really dunno whats going on... my boobs have started hurting again.

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

Well that's it, i'd be happy just for the bitch to start now just so i can get cracking with the next cycle!!!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Does it feel like it's gonna start??


----------



## 4magpies

Not really not had any cramps or anything.

TMI but my cold has got to my stomach and I feel really sicky ill and have had some diareah.

Ergh.

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

oh you poor thing, doesn't sound too good :(
hope your not in work hon, a bit of bed rest sounds in order xx


----------



## 4magpies

Noo I am at work. May go home though.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

magpie. hope you feel better soon x

Well I tested this morning and it was.....a BFN 

so waiting for AF then back to it. gonna get some opks and preseed. will wait for af first though and get them on the first day just incase she doesn't arrive...


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry about BFN ailey, I'm guessin my cold has messed up my luteal phase.

xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody on this rainy day again:growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Im thinking about going home... :lol:

xxx


----------



## cla

why whats wrong hun:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I have a really bad cold.

xxx


----------



## cla

have you tested yet??????????


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:witch: got me right before bed:cry:


----------



## 4magpies

I did at 12DPO, havent since.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ruskiegirl said:


> :witch: got me right before bed:cry:

Ahh no way hun.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## cla

whens your af due and when are you testing again???


----------



## 4magpies

AF was due last night this morning, no sign yet. Will test saturday probably.

xxx


----------



## Bert

Think I am out this month:nope:

Have those horrible little niggly feelings down below which I know means AF is on her way!!! Dont think there is any point testing either as I know it will get me soon.

Well off to docs I must go. Two years of trying and each month feeling a little sadder. :cry:

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Carreg

Still waiting for the witch to turn up....still getting BFN's...!

xxx


----------



## Bert

It is horrible every month during the TWW. Every month you think you are experiencing symptoms. I just want one month for those symptoms to be real!


----------



## cla

i know how you feel, you get a possitive opk do loads of bd, get loads of symtoms and you get nothing at the end of it:cry: why is it soooooooo hard to get pregnant:growlmad:


----------



## Bert

I know what you mean. My DH and I lost one four years ago at three months and decided not to try again for a while. I fell instantly that time. Now when we decide to start trying again (well 2 years ago) it just wont happen. The doc said last December that she was confident there was not a problem as we had already fallen together but there must be some reason why it is not happening for us. She said that my DH would be fine as a sperm count is something that does not alter too dramatically so as I fell with him before he was obviously in working order. Guess it must be down to me somewhere along the line! Think I need to go for some tests or something. What will this involve? Does anyone know?


----------



## cla

with my last preg it took us 5months but sadly i lost the baby at 17weeks. the thought of ttc again is just one huge stress, its just feels iam wishing time away as all i think about is having another baby. 
i havent got a clue about the tests hun!


----------



## raisin

I am 3 days late now, some pregnancy symptoms but still all tests have been BFN. I have done 5 tests already! So I am waiting for AF to arrive now but not even a hint of her arrival.

What is going on?


----------



## 4magpies

I tested again girls, BFN. Home from work now though.

On a good note my preseed arrived.

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

That was quick Mags im still waiting for mine.....Sorry your feeling rubbish today....

Dont you feel like your always waiting for something when your TTC...??? You wait to O you wait to test you wait to AF.. and im between you WORRY about everything.....!!!!! xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Magpie...hope you start to feel better..NO FUN being sick. :(


----------



## LunaBean

I havnt tested today, but think AF is comin :(


----------



## blouseybrown

Ladies, I mustve had an evap line as I got AF in full force last night. I'm never late either, how typical!! Can't complain too much as it was first month TTC! Looking foward to joining others in the next cycle. Good luck to all and congrats to those with BFPs. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## mita

got my :witch: , so i am out...won't be trying for the next two months...hope dec brings me luck !!! anyhoo congrats to those who got their :bfp: and :thumbup: and goodluck to others .....tc.


----------



## milosmum

Magpies - hope you feel a bit better with your cold.

CAn't believe how many of us are late for AF but testing negative. I am 4 days late now and just baffled about whats going on. Going to test in the morning again if she is still not here

xxx


----------



## squeal

I just went to the toilet and when I wiped my CM has a tinge of brown to it so think AF is coming and I'm out :(


----------



## Emma051980

im still playing the waiting game....wish it would just hurry up and get here so i can start a new month!!

hope serene is ok xxx


----------



## aileymouse

My boobs are sore as you like. wish AF would just hurry up and come and go...


----------



## AuntBug

raisin said:


> I am 3 days late now, some pregnancy symptoms but still all tests have been BFN. I have done 5 tests already! So I am waiting for AF to arrive now but not even a hint of her arrival.
> 
> What is going on?

I'm right there with you! 5 :bfn:, cd33 (longest cycle!) and no sign of the :witch: How am I supposed to get on with the next cycle when I'm stuck in this limbo??? Very frustrated :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... AF got me. I am relieved.

Hate the limbo.

I am going to change title of thread now!!

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

morning ladies,
Sorry AF got you Magpies, and i hope your feeling a bit better today...
however on a brighter note YAY to the name change..... xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Fresh start....

I hope you ladies who are waiting for AF but are getting BFN's get your answers soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Hey girls... AF got me. I am relieved.
> 
> Hate the limbo.
> 
> I am going to change title of thread now!!
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs:

this waiting for af is crap!!! i'm gonna be behind all you girls when it comes to testing next month :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats okay, nice little group we have going here!! :hugs:

You will be testing in october!! Thats why I didnt put a date on the title. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

Fair enough haha!!!
Hows your cold? You feeling any better today?


----------



## 4magpies

Nope just the same, at home in bed.

Gonna go watch TV now and try to sleep.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I thought AF had arrived yesterday morning, had really bad cramps through the night and some tinged cm in the morning but AF never actually showed up! I'm in limbo land too! X


----------



## cla

im loving the new name:thumbup:


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> I thought AF had arrived yesterday morning, had really bad cramps through the night and some tinged cm in the morning but AF never actually showed up! I'm in limbo land too! X

I'm in the same boat! Bad cramps at night with some light brown tinted cm. Stil af not showed though. I hope you dont mind me saying this but it makes me feel tons better knowing someone else is going through the same!


----------



## squeal

raisin said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> I thought AF had arrived yesterday morning, had really bad cramps through the night and some tinged cm in the morning but AF never actually showed up! I'm in limbo land too! X
> 
> I'm in the same boat! Bad cramps at night with some light brown tinted cm. Stil af not showed though. I hope you dont mind me saying this but it makes me feel tons better knowing someone else is going through the same!Click to expand...

Same here!! Had some brown tinged CM yesterday, then before bed I checked and it was clear again, same this morning, so did a test and still a :bfn:!! Now just going to sit it out and wait as it's got to be here soon, but still no cramps. This is CD30 for me. It doesn't help that I haven't a clue how long my cycle is meant to be having only come off the pill last month. I'm going to buy some OPKs now. I'm hoping its here tomorrow as then by the time I go on holiday next week I will be due to O and if we conceive during that it would be lovely.

Here's for hoping the witch shows tomorrow for us all!! xx


----------



## Carreg

Love the new name!! No AF here yet but think I have the 'on the way' feelings now. Weird cycle what with Ov 3 days early and then long luteal phase (as if I had Ov'd on the normal day) so FX'd all is back to normal next month!!

Hope everyone is doing well :)

xxx


----------



## cla

if everybody asnt done it this month what are you thinking about doing different this cycle???


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> if everybody asnt done it this month what are you thinking about doing different this cycle???

Just OPKs that I didn't do last time, have learnt a lot this month with it being my first month TTC. Other than that I will try stay chilled out about it all ... not likely though!


----------



## cla

we say we wont stress but come the ttw thats all i do:dohh:


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> we say we wont stress but come the ttw thats all i do:dohh:

Oh I know, I just want the fun part to be here, there's no worrying during the O period as you just may have made that baby and it's exciting ... then the TWW just takes it out of you, it seems to drag forever!!


----------



## cla

im fine untill i get to the day of ov and it seems to drag and it feels like another month:growlmad:
where you getting your opks from?


----------



## aileymouse

I'm in limbo too. no AF no BFP :(

Next month if AF does show I will be getting preseed and opks.


----------



## Carreg

Not doing anything differently next month, keep saying I will give up OPKs and temping but don't think I'll manage it. So, will just carry on as we were, OPK's, temping and just BD'ing as it takes our fancy with no special concern as to whether I'm fertile or not!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> if everybody asnt done it this month what are you thinking about doing different this cycle???

I am putting my legs up in the air and using preseed.

Im keeping up with my monitor but also temping this month aswell.

:blush:


----------



## cla

I tried temping before but I couldn't get the hang of it:dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna give it a try, if it does my head in I will just give up.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

squeal said:


> raisin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> I thought AF had arrived yesterday morning, had really bad cramps through the night and some tinged cm in the morning but AF never actually showed up! I'm in limbo land too! X
> 
> I'm in the same boat! Bad cramps at night with some light brown tinted cm. Stil af not showed though. I hope you dont mind me saying this but it makes me feel tons better knowing someone else is going through the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! Had some brown tinged CM yesterday, then before bed I checked and it was clear again, same this morning, so did a test and still a :bfn:!! Now just going to sit it out and wait as it's got to be here soon, but still no cramps. This is CD30 for me. It doesn't help that I haven't a clue how long my cycle is meant to be having only come off the pill last month. I'm going to buy some OPKs now. I'm hoping its here tomorrow as then by the time I go on holiday next week I will be due to O and if we conceive during that it would be lovely.
> 
> Here's for hoping the witch shows tomorrow for us all!! xxClick to expand...

I'm in limbo with you all too! Af now 5 day late and tested BFN this mroning not even a hint/trace/evap line! Getting a bit frustrating now just want to get on with the next cycle. Secretly a little terrified it is another ectopic and thats why my tests are negative but I have no other pregnancy signs and I have a check up at the hospital on friday anyway so just have to wait and see!

Never thought I would wish AF to arrive but I hope she shows up for all of us!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey milosmum, hope everything is okay, I thought ectopics tested BFP? 

xxxx


----------



## squeal

4magpies said:


> Hey milosmum, hope everything is okay, I thought ectopics tested BFP?
> 
> xxxx

Just had a look and apparently not:

First of all, it is important to realize that not all ectopic pregnancies will result in a positive pregnancy test. So, if you have any of the following symptoms in addition to a positive or negative pregnancy test you should see your doctor immediately. 

Tenderness or pain in the abdominal or pelvic area is one telltale sign of an ectopic pregnancy. Spotting or bleeding is another symptom and some women mistake this for their period. If when having a bowel movement, coughing, or moving around you have intense pain then this is a sign, too. A sure sign of an ectopic pregnancy is shoulder pain. Internal bleeding aggravates the nerves that go to the shoulder and pain is a result. Signs of shock may also occur if a fallopian tube has ruptured due to the ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## 4magpies

squeal said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey milosmum, hope everything is okay, I thought ectopics tested BFP?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Just had a look and apparently not:
> 
> First of all, it is important to realize that not all ectopic pregnancies will result in a positive pregnancy test. So, if you have any of the following symptoms in addition to a positive or negative pregnancy test you should see your doctor immediately.
> 
> Tenderness or pain in the abdominal or pelvic area is one telltale sign of an ectopic pregnancy. Spotting or bleeding is another symptom and some women mistake this for their period. If when having a bowel movement, coughing, or moving around you have intense pain then this is a sign, too. A sure sign of an ectopic pregnancy is shoulder pain. Internal bleeding aggravates the nerves that go to the shoulder and pain is a result. Signs of shock may also occur if a fallopian tube has ruptured due to the ectopic pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I didnt know that.

xxx


----------



## squeal

I wish I had never looked as now I am worrying myself that I have one! Why is it that when you read symptoms for something you can always manage to find one, two or three that you have! I have never wanted my period to come so much right now.


----------



## raisin

AF finally arrived about an hour ago. Phew! Only thing is, it seems a lot heavier and more painful than normal. Now I wish the witch had taken her time a bit more :dohh:

I'm taking a break from TTC in October for 1 month. It's all been a bit too much for me to deal with so close to mc in July. I plan to get fit and healthy and lose a bit of weight over the next few weeks and TTC again in November. 

If you dont mind I would like to stay part of your thread though. I'm dying to see who gets their BFP in October! FXd for you all


----------



## cla

Sorry about you af Hun, fingers crossed for November xx


----------



## Mellofishy

FXed for those still waiting for AF. We always say that the TWW is torture...but I believe those last few days are...especially when you'ved received numerous BFNs, and AF is a no show. Hoping most of us will be testing within the same week next month! :thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

cla said:


> if everybody asnt done it this month what are you thinking about doing different this cycle???

Hi Cla this month ive got preseed and gonna try OPKs aswell doing temping already so will carry on with that......
:hugs:


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey milosmum, hope everything is okay, I thought ectopics tested BFP?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Just had a look and apparently not:
> 
> First of all, it is important to realize that not all ectopic pregnancies will result in a positive pregnancy test. So, if you have any of the following symptoms in addition to a positive or negative pregnancy test you should see your doctor immediately.
> 
> Tenderness or pain in the abdominal or pelvic area is one telltale sign of an ectopic pregnancy. Spotting or bleeding is another symptom and some women mistake this for their period. If when having a bowel movement, coughing, or moving around you have intense pain then this is a sign, too. A sure sign of an ectopic pregnancy is shoulder pain. Internal bleeding aggravates the nerves that go to the shoulder and pain is a result. Signs of shock may also occur if a fallopian tube has ruptured due to the ectopic pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that! I didnt know that.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh god thats what I am worried about is my HCG low cause its another ectopic so I am testing negative? Saying that I now have NO other signs of pregnancy - boobs are fine, dont feel sick or tired, I did have a bit of an achey tummy on the right side (the one with the tube) a week or so ago but thats gone now too! Sneakily suspect all the stressing about it is actually making AF later and later! Anyway will just monitor myself closely and test again on Friday before going to the hospital for my recheck - its a scan and consultant appointment so should sort me out.

HOpe everyone else is well and either gets BFP or AF - no more limbo land!

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

milosmum said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raisin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> I thought AF had arrived yesterday morning, had really bad cramps through the night and some tinged cm in the morning but AF never actually showed up! I'm in limbo land too! X
> 
> I'm in the same boat! Bad cramps at night with some light brown tinted cm. Stil af not showed though. I hope you dont mind me saying this but it makes me feel tons better knowing someone else is going through the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! Had some brown tinged CM yesterday, then before bed I checked and it was clear again, same this morning, so did a test and still a :bfn:!! Now just going to sit it out and wait as it's got to be here soon, but still no cramps. This is CD30 for me. It doesn't help that I haven't a clue how long my cycle is meant to be having only come off the pill last month. I'm going to buy some OPKs now. I'm hoping its here tomorrow as then by the time I go on holiday next week I will be due to O and if we conceive during that it would be lovely.
> 
> Here's for hoping the witch shows tomorrow for us all!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in limbo with you all too! Af now 5 day late and tested BFN this mroning not even a hint/trace/evap line! Getting a bit frustrating now just want to get on with the next cycle. Secretly a little terrified it is another ectopic and thats why my tests are negative but I have no other pregnancy signs and I have a check up at the hospital on friday anyway so just have to wait and see!
> 
> Never thought I would wish AF to arrive but I hope she shows up for all of us!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Same here ladies. I'm on CD34 of my normal CD28, and no sign of AF at all! No cramps, clear CM, and 5 :bfn:

I have a cat scan of my jaw scheduled for Monday, no OBGyn since I've recently moved, and no idea what to since I've already rescheduled once due to no AF. Urg!


----------



## WifeyS

AF finally arrived for me! Phew! 

I hope she arrives for everyone else waiting! 

On to the next cycle we go! Thank god for all you lovely ladies on here, I don't know how I'd get through this with out everyone! 

Good luck to us all. 

Hopefully ill be sending the witch off on a nice 9 month holiday! See ya witchy poo x


----------



## squeal

WifeyS said:


> AF finally arrived for me! Phew!
> 
> I hope she arrives for everyone else waiting!
> 
> On to the next cycle we go! Thank god for all you lovely ladies on here, I don't know how I'd get through this with out everyone!
> 
> Good luck to us all.
> 
> Hopefully ill be sending the witch off on a nice 9 month holiday! See ya witchy poo x

Mine is coming!! Have brown CM/blood up there so going to BD tonight to hurry it along and hopefully will be here properly tomorrow! Such a releif, I was starting to worry and just want to get on with the next cycle.


----------



## WifeyS

Im actually feeling positive about this cycle! Think we might try the SMEP plan, ive got my OPKs off ebay and my 50 IC's so looking forward to using those - ill b testing from 3dpo knowing me lol and ive also got one concieve+! 

Has anyone used it before?

x


----------



## squeal

What are ICs?


----------



## LunaBean

Chemical pregnancy here for me :( Faint bfp last night on frer, but woke this morning and AF had arrived in the night, fiend!!!


----------



## Emma051980

i'm still in limbo :(
was technically due yesterday, 99% of the time i am a 24day cycle but last month i was a 28day cycle. so basically anytime between now and saturday it should happen!!!
i seem to be very wet (tmi!!) down below which has just left me with a slightly irritated feeling down there :(


----------



## Emma051980

The witch got me this morning :(
Roll on next month :)


----------



## 4magpies

Onwards and upwards hun! Least your out of the limbo. How you feeling?

We will be testing close now you see, your only one day behind me!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

I'm sore but i'll live!!!!
Yeah, i changed my ticker to a 27 day cycle as the last 2 months have been 27ish days.....

Here's hoping we're both in much better moods this time next month yay :)


----------



## 4magpies

Haha deffo.

Hopefully we will both be up the duff.

I'm convinced this preseed is magic, I know a girl who tried for 9 months and caught straight away once they used preseed.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Pheww panic over the witch arrived this morning with vengence! Feeling much calmer now never been so pleased to see AF arrive! Off to hospital for post-op check tomorrow and check up and scan with consultant so will see what they have to say and back to TTC this month.

Hope everyone else is well

xxx


----------



## Carreg

The witch flew in yesterday afternoon. FX'd for this month!!

xxx


----------



## squeal

I'm still bloody waiting. I always get old blood a day or two before which I am getting now, but still no fresh blood so to speak. Does this not happen to everyone else? Do yours just turn up just like that? I'm getting annoyed now. Can I not class it as CD1 until I get a fresh flow of blood? I hope I see some this afternoon!


----------



## 4magpies

If you are using tampons or towells I would count it as CD1, it doesnt matter on the colour of the blood.

Mine always starts bright red but after coming off hormonal contraception it was browner. It seems to be more red since my lap.

xxx


----------



## squeal

I just must be weird then! Mine has always been like that since I can remember, I can't remember as far back as before I went on BC though. I'll class this as CD1 then, I'm sure by the end of the day it will be here properly. I'll be interested to see if I get any period pain though. Usually before I come on and during my period I get pain, however, I remember that before I went on BC I never used to have period pain, but going on it gave me it, which is strange because lots of people go on it because it's meant to stop such pains! So far so good in that respect ...


----------



## aileymouse

Well I'm still in limbo...no AF, no bfp :(


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

aileymouse said:


> Well I'm still in limbo...no AF, no bfp :(

No way, hope you know either way soon hon.



cla said:


> morning everybody:hugs:

Morning cla how you feeling? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## cla

iam alright hun, i ahd a bit of a sad moment last night. all i could think about was the baby i should have had:cry: its just this ttc is sooooo draining its bloody hard work:dohh:
how are you ???


----------



## 4magpies

I sometimes think like that. I would have a 2 year old in feb coming. :(

It is hard work, but it will be worth it in the end.

I had to wait so long for my OH to be ready that I am just over the moon to actually be allowed to TTC.

It is awful though there isnt a moment I dont think about it. Just want the next week or so to hurry up so I can ovulate, use my preseed and get down and dirty. :haha:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## cla

i know how you feel its took me over 7years to get around my oh to start ttc and whe we do everything goes wrong:cry:
but i have got to think possitive :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Yep we have cause it is gonna happen.

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Dont be sad Cla and Mags, was tearing up reading what you wrote ...... it will all come right just gotta have lots of PMA.........and loads of cyber hugs from all us ladies here.....xxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

loopylew2 said:


> Dont be sad Cla and Mags, was tearing up reading what you wrote ...... it will all come right just gotta have lots of PMA.........and loads of cyber hugs from all us ladies here.....xxxxxx

Thanks honey. How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Ive just had my Jenny Renny reading back not sure how much faith to put in it though... here it is...:Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 30th of August 2011 and the 4th of September 2011.......xxxxxx


----------



## squeal

Just out of interest, what do you pay for these readings?

I hope you get a BFP as your Christmas present!! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Mine was meant to be last month, wrong obviously, was thinking about getting one off someone else but would rather spend the money on other things.

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

squeal said:


> Just out of interest, what do you pay for these readings?
> 
> I hope you get a BFP as your Christmas present!! :)

it was $8 worked out at about £5, xmas pressie would be lovely.. I know its not really real... wish it was though.......:dohh:

I am quite surprised at myself for spending money on something like that, normally so level headed....mind you i do seem to have spent a small fortune on TTc stuff.....!!!! xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I am quite level headed but TTC had turned me into a crazy woman.

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> Well I'm still in limbo...no AF, no bfp :(

Sorry aileymouse - if it makes you feel better, me too. CD 35 of my normal 28/29 day cycle. I think I've stressed the :witch: away. Hope I can keep up with the rest of you ladies next month.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've gone crazy as well.....I shall join October testing.....we shall see what happens! AF got me today :(


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey, seen you posting on some of the other threads.

Welcome!

How are we all today?

xxx


----------



## squeal

I envy you that your AF has come Andrea! I wipe down there now and there is NOTHING. I'm so confused right now. I just want it here so I can crack on with the next cycle.


----------



## 4magpies

I hope she turns up soon squeal I really do.

Your doggy is very cute BTW.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Thank you, she's a strange one. She gets LOADS of attention because her tongue is HUGE, she always has it sticking out which amuses people. She's definitely 'different'.

I hope it comes soon too, especially as the liklihood of O while on holiday is getting slimmer as each day passes.

Will try get OH upstairs later ;) but I am a little hungover this morning, I drank far too much in the space of two hours last night so will see how I feel !! About to get my hair done shortly so I will feel a bit more attractive !! :)


----------



## cla

you have got n hang over and you are having your hair done . you are very brave, hope you dont get a headach:dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just a work, this dry cough is doing my head in.

So glad its friday even though I am working tomorrow morning.

Just doing some calcuations about our finances.

xxx


----------



## cla

have you got anything planned nice for the weekend???


----------



## 4magpies

Noooope, OH is taking the car to get "mapped" and then my mum is coming to colour my hair sunday, I really need to buy a coat aswell now winter is here! Trying to save money to pay off all our debts.

xxx


----------



## cla

you saying that i need loads of winter clothes, all i have got are summer clothes :dohh: 
i saw some nice coats in primark, cheep and cheerful:thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats where I was gonna luck funnily enough! :haha:

xxx


----------



## cla

thats where im going after i come off my hols as its my birthday on the 27th:nope:


----------



## aileymouse

cla said:


> thats where im going after i come off my hols as its my birthday on the 27th:nope:

is you birthday 27th sept? that's mine too xx

still no AF....scared to test...going doctors today


----------



## cla

how old are you going to be???


----------



## cla

aileymouse said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> thats where im going after i come off my hols as its my birthday on the 27th:nope:
> 
> is you birthday 27th sept? that's mine too xx
> 
> still no AF....scared to test...going doctors todayClick to expand...

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::wohoo::wohoo: happy birthday for the 27th


----------



## Itsychik

I just posted a few times, but wanted to update that AF arrived this morning (1 week late!) boo!

On to next month...


----------



## squeal

Hair is all done, and I'm feeling better. OH is about to start on dinner :)

I think I am getting some mild period pain too which is good news!! Never thought I would wish to have AF so much in my life!


----------



## aileymouse

cla said:


> how old are you going to be???

I'll be 26! how about you? x


----------



## cla

I'm going to be 29 so times ticking away lol


----------



## loopylew2

aileymouse said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> how old are you going to be???
> 
> I'll be 26! how about you? xClick to expand...

cla: I'm going to be 29 so times ticking away lol 


You're all young whipper snappers, im gonna be 41 this year....age...!!! its all in the mind......lol we'll all be getting those BFPs dont you worry......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

well :witch: finally arrived - after a stressful 35 day cycle. On to the next :) I stressed myself out soooo much, I think I might take a NTNP approach this cycle.

Oh, and it's so funny reading the winter clothes posts - it's 92 in Charlotte today, still summer.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, wont be on much over the weekend, just so you know I am not being ignorant! Just quite busy, sorry AF got you girls, but at least no more limbo. :kiss:

Enjoy your weekends.

AF has nearly left the building for me! Woohoo!

xxx


----------



## cla

Morning everybody.
Whooooo to af neally leaving the building, mine should be gone today too:happydance:
So how many of us did get our af and will be staying here this month???


----------



## raisin

Morning all,

I'm half way through my af now. :happydance:

AND my DH and I decided to TTC again this month. Waiting till November is too far away. We want our BFP by Christmas! 

So I will be joining you again this month. FXd for all


----------



## cla

That's great news Hun you are staying with us. 
I want to be pregnant by Christmas as well so we better pull our socks up and get on with it lol


----------



## 4magpies

Thats my aim too, I will be happy as long as I get my BFP before xmas.

SIL is due over xmas holidays and it will make it just that bit easier knowing I am pregnant. Its so not fair.

xxx


----------



## cla

Is it me or is everybody pregnant, there must have been nothing on the tv lol.
Oh and another thing is I'm feed up of arnt you pregnant yet arrrrrrrhhhhh I just want to scream at them


----------



## 4magpies

No one knows we are trying so I am lucky and we dont have to deal with any of that! :haha:

But yeah everyone is pregnant, what makes it worse is my SIL is 17 and lives with her mum, has no job, and her OH is a druggy alchy waster.

xxx


----------



## cla

Doent it just piss you off when people like that get pregnant, it makes me soooooo mad.


----------



## 4magpies

I was in hysterics when I found out. I was meant to have the 1st grandchild on both sides, now she has to go and ruin it.

Oh well 1st grandchild on my side, which is admittedly the better side.

I dont really get on with MIL anyway so just gives me another excuse to avoid her house!

xxx


----------



## Gia

Hey, girls. Witch got me too yesterday, so will be trying this month of October too.


----------



## Emma051980

i'm sick of all the "oh your next" comments and OH's friends saying "have u not got her pregnant yet" - just because them and their girlfriends are baby making machines doesn't give them the right to comment on our situation!! i mean what was so wrong about me wanting to buy my house, buy my car, have a half decent job and enjoy as many holidays as i possibly can?! i've done it all and am 30 now, and now is the right time in my mind to start trying for a baby!! 
yeah, they might be popping out babies at the drop of a hat but not a chance in hell am i jealous.....one of my OH's friends is in a tiny one bed council flat with 3 under 5's and due another before christmas!!!!! 

ok....i think i just had a bit of a rant there haha!!


----------



## cla

i know how you feel all my friends sneeze and they are pregnant, but best of all they never have there kids as they go out on the piss on the weekends. 
why have kids if you leave them with someone else:growlmad:
i know someone as just gone on holiday and left her two kids a 4 year old and a 7month old with her mother so she and her oh could go to turkey:growlmad: how can you do it:growlmad::growlmad:
sorry rant over:dohh:


----------



## Emma051980

it's so annoying....this particular girl when i was in her flat a while back shouted at her eldest who is only 5 for singing, she was singing a song to me that she learnt in school and because it was annoying she her she screamed "shut the f**k up you little c**t" - well i nearly died, i was horrified by it!!! haven't been there since, i was fuming over it!!!


----------



## cla

how can you say that to your child, i know you can have moments where you want to scream at them, i know i have got a 9 year old. but to say that to her when she was showing what she learnt is horrible:growlmad:


----------



## Emma051980

i was sickened by it! she's a sweet little girl, all she wants is attention which she doesn't get too much of because of the two younger kids and it's gonna be worse when the new baby comes along!! 

can't wait for af to feck off so i can get going again this month!!! she's been really horrible to me this month, she clearly knows that i want rid for 9 months so she's been nasty lol!!


----------



## cla

how many bloody children as she got??????? half the time people only have kids is for the money:growlmad:
i know what you mean about af being a pain in the back side, mines been a pain in the ass this month. :growlmad::growlmad:
how long have you been trying for?????????/


----------



## AuntBug

good morning ladies,

:witch: just got me yesterday, so I'm a bit behind. DH and I will be trying again this month, but I think we're going to be more relaxed about it. I drove myself nuts this month. 

I'm going to take a FR Fertility test tomorrow, has anyone used one? As long as that comes out ok, I think we're going to stop counting, checking cm, etc and just :sex: all month long :D

:bfp: by xmas is a great goal, fx fx. My sis has three already (3 years younger), but we will have the first grandchild on DH's side, he's an only. We just got married in May, but people were asking us about getting pregnant before we even got married. We're both 34.

I look forward to chatting with you all this month - hope everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cla

so its all our goal to be pregnant by christmas:thumbup::thumbup:
we will all be mad by then lol:dohh:
is anybody worried that the older you get you wont get pregnant??


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello everyone! Can anyone recommend the best/cheapest place to purchase pre-seed? Gonna give a whirl.
X


----------



## AuntBug

cla said:


> so its all our goal to be pregnant by christmas:thumbup::thumbup:
> we will all be mad by then lol:dohh:
> is anybody worried that the older you get you wont get pregnant??

YES!!! I was married before to a man who's children I would never have, chalk it up to youth. I had to wait and find my perfect mate - my DH - and at 34 I'm scared to death I waited too long to start trying. 

We have great jobs, got our educations, nicely set up to have a family - but did we wait so long setting ourselves up that we missed the window? We really want two, maybe three, but the clock keeps ticking faster.:?

I've never wanted anything more than to be the mother of his children, but I feel like I have no control of the situation. :nope:


----------



## raisin

I just turned 30 and thought I was on-track when I was due to have my first in May 2011 but then I had a mc and now I'm scared I left it too late too, realising how difficult getting pregnant, and staying pregnant can be!

We all need to stay positive because I got a good feeling about this month. And if we all get our BFP before Christmas we can look forward to having summer babies! Yay :baby:

I was wondering if anyone uses OPKs? I havent used them before. Can anyone recommend them? I looked on ebay and they are really cheap.


----------



## blouseybrown

Raisin, I'm also wanting to use them but haven't really got a clue about them! I've just ordered pre-seed though; the reviews are brilliant!


----------



## raisin

blouseybrown said:


> Raisin, I'm also wanting to use them but haven't really got a clue about them! I've just ordered pre-seed though; the reviews are brilliant!

What is preseed? I'm a bit new to all this! I thought I would start with OPKs and maybe charting temps? Any ideas what works best?


----------



## blouseybrown

I don't really know Raisin! I'm rubbish, sorry. My first was unplanned, so all this TTC is new to me. On my 2nd month of trying!
But I do know that pre-seed is a lubricant that has been known to help the spermies get up where it needs to be, a lot of couples have reported that theyve have been trying for months and after the first use of pre-seed theyve conceived! Whether or not it's that good or not, I'm not too sure, we will see!
X


----------



## squeal

AF FINALLY arrived on Friday, so I am not CD3. Anyone else around this time?

I bought some OPKs from Amazon, if you just type 'ovulation' it will come up with them, I got 30 for about £5.50. I also bought some Preseed from there too for £12.50 so going to give that a whirl this month too. OH doesn't think we need lubricant but he's willing to just do as I tell him!!

Hope all is well with everyone! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Woo hoo squeal! Thats fab.

Just a quickie to say hey and hope your all good.

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## cla

i get my opks of ebay and they are really cheap:thumbup:
well im going on holiday tomorrow:happydance:and i havent got any opks left so i havent got a clue when im going to ov:growlmad:


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> i get my opks of ebay and they are really cheap:thumbup:
> well im going on holiday tomorrow:happydance:and i havent got any opks left so i havent got a clue when im going to ov:growlmad:

Going anywhere nice? I wish I was going away. The weather here in York is horrible and I wanted to do some gardening!

I got some OPKs from Tesco but they cost £7 for 7 strips. Sounds like I could have got them cheaper.....and now I just have to figure out how to use them. :haha:


----------



## cla

we are going to turkey, we had such a great time when we went in may that we have booked the same place again. just not looking forward to the flight:nope:
have a look on ebay for opks, i think i payed about £4 for 20 in might have been less then that


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> AF FINALLY arrived on Friday, so I am not CD3. Anyone else around this time?
> 
> I bought some OPKs from Amazon, if you just type 'ovulation' it will come up with them, I got 30 for about £5.50. I also bought some Preseed from there too for £12.50 so going to give that a whirl this month too. OH doesn't think we need lubricant but he's willing to just do as I tell him!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone! xx

Good morning squeal, I'm at cd3 as well. AF was about a week late, so I'm all out of whack now. fx that this is our month for the :bfp:

:dust: to all


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> AF FINALLY arrived on Friday, so I am not CD3. Anyone else around this time?
> 
> I bought some OPKs from Amazon, if you just type 'ovulation' it will come up with them, I got 30 for about £5.50. I also bought some Preseed from there too for £12.50 so going to give that a whirl this month too. OH doesn't think we need lubricant but he's willing to just do as I tell him!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone! xx
> 
> Good morning squeal, I'm at cd3 as well. AF was about a week late, so I'm all out of whack now. fx that this is our month for the :bfp:
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...

Ah brilliant, someone who is the same CD as me :D

This is my first real AF since coming off the pill so this next cycle could be shorter for all I know. I think I will start doing OPKs from CD10 just in case as you never know!

I go on holiday on Saturday for a week so won't be around too much, I'll be back in time for the dreaded TWW!

Glad you're okay Magpies and Cla I hope you have a fab time in Turkey. Where is it that you're going? I've been to Marmaris, and Ichemal. xx


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> AF FINALLY arrived on Friday, so I am not CD3. Anyone else around this time?
> 
> I bought some OPKs from Amazon, if you just type 'ovulation' it will come up with them, I got 30 for about £5.50. I also bought some Preseed from there too for £12.50 so going to give that a whirl this month too. OH doesn't think we need lubricant but he's willing to just do as I tell him!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone! xx
> 
> Good morning squeal, I'm at cd3 as well. AF was about a week late, so I'm all out of whack now. fx that this is our month for the :bfp:
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> Ah brilliant, someone who is the same CD as me :D
> 
> This is my first real AF since coming off the pill so this next cycle could be shorter for all I know. I think I will start doing OPKs from CD10 just in case as you never know!
> 
> I go on holiday on Saturday for a week so won't be around too much, I'll be back in time for the dreaded TWW!
> 
> Glad you're okay Magpies and Cla I hope you have a fab time in Turkey. Where is it that you're going? I've been to Marmaris, and Ichemal. xxClick to expand...

DH and I decided to chill out a little bit this cycle. Last cycle was our first TTC, and I was a crazy person. So no checking CM, no counting days, no OPK. We're just gonna BD at least every other day for the month and see what happens, try to have fun rather than stress.

I've been off the pill for about 15 months, but we were practicing the rhythm method until Aug. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## aileymouse

I think the with has finally put in an appearance :(


----------



## Mellofishy

Aunt Bug.... Yah, we're doing that same thing...HAVING FUN! I could almost say we've decided that we're NTNP. :)
Or as my DH says "practice making a baby":thumbup:
It will happen when it's meant to happen...I feel at ease when I remember that! I hope to :sex: every other day from now on..for the next week!
FXed!!


----------



## 4magpies

Moooooorning girls? How are we all today? AF has totally gone! Woohoo, did some practice BD last night. :haha:

Cant wait to use the preseed, SMEP starts on wed! Excited!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

What's SMEP mean? *dummie*
I ordered some pre-seed too! Not arrived yet though.
X


----------



## 4magpies

Sperm meets egg plan honey. Give it a google. ;)

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Just read about it, it's really really helpful! I'm gonna try it out. X


----------



## 4magpies

Its worth a try isnt it, and if it doesnt work it doesnt work, you havent lost anything.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Lucky you lot, all of you with the witch just leaving...mines just arrived. 

Well I'm going to buy some preseed and opks for this month. FX'd for everyone xx


----------



## blouseybrown

My friend has just has his baby, awuh. Made me even broodier! I just wanna be pregnant and waddling around, I miss it so much.
X


----------



## WifeyS

Morning, 

I think we are going to try SMEP this month too - what day in the cycle are you suposed to start BDing every other day? xx


----------



## 4magpies

aileymouse said:


> Lucky you lot, all of you with the witch just leaving...mines just arrived.
> 
> Well I'm going to buy some preseed and opks for this month. FX'd for everyone xx

Good luck for this coming cycle honey. FX'd for you and everyone else.

So glad I have you lot to moan to!!

AF will be gone before you know it then you can get back on it!! ;)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

WifeyS said:


> Morning,
> 
> I think we are going to try SMEP this month too - what day in the cycle are you suposed to start BDing every other day? xx

Hi Wifey...

CD8 every other day, positive OPK then DTD 3 days in a row, miss a day then one last day.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Lovely - we are on the same cycle it seems so we can buddy up! ha 

Right Wednesday it is then. x


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo cycle buddies. :haha:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks for the info too - sorry I didnt thank you in my last post, just realised. 

Im getting excited for this cycle. 

Ive started EPO and Agnus Castus, plus B complex and them my normal preg vits. 

I didnt take any of that only my normal preg vits last month and had no luck. When we were trying last year I fell pregs really quickly taken all these vits so thought i might aswell give them another go. Fingers x 

I only take the EPO and Agnus Castus until Ov though xx


----------



## 4magpies

WifeyS said:


> Thanks for the info too - sorry I didnt thank you in my last post, just realised.
> 
> Im getting excited for this cycle.
> 
> Ive started EPO and Agnus Castus, plus B complex and them my normal preg vits.
> 
> I didnt take any of that only my normal preg vits last month and had no luck. When we were trying last year I fell pregs really quickly taken all these vits so thought i might aswell give them another go. Fingers x
> 
> I only take the EPO and Agnus Castus until Ov though xx

Its okay I always forget to write stuff when I reply. 

Do you have irregular cycles? Be careful with AC as it can mess your cycles up if they are already regular.

Im excited too, have a good feeling.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Just thought I would say morning to both of you!

Been trying to get some sleep on the sofa since 0700 so as not to wake the OH when he came back from work with my sneezing and sniffling!!

Nothing to add this morning, still waiting for AF to finish so that I can get BDing ... I'm sure since coming off the pill I have got my sex drive back, or maybe I just want a baby and will BD at any opportunity just in case!! I like to think it's a bit of both. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning squeal! 

I have always had a high sex drive but it seems to have upped with the TTC.

I just find the idea of making a baby together so.... sexy in a way. Its like the ultimate commitment isnt it.

I love my OH so much.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Same here. Having sex without a condom makes you feel close together, but having sex with no protection at all and knowing that this BD could be the one to make you a gorgeous little baby makes you feel even more closer!!

Grr, I want this AF to go away, right now I could just pounce on him as soon as he gets up!! I'm sure you didn't really need to know that though!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey no holds barred on here!!

:haha:

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha! 
I agree Squeal! :)


----------



## 4magpies

I could probably DTD every day if it was up to me... :haha:

I think we will do it again tonight then leave it till wed to start SMEP.

We could even have some morning sex as OH is working closer to home this morning so only gets up at 6.30 with me now rather than 5.15am!!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im the same girls, if it was up to me we would be doing it every day! 

Im worried about the AC now after what you said Magpie! My cycles were all over the place after my MC's but seem to have setteled down a bit now. Some months im around 30 days and some months can be 34! I wish I had paid more attention in the months that we were having a break from TTC we didnt try again after our last loss since March to last month!!!! GRRRRRR 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldnt use it if they only vary by 4 days....

I have just heard horror stories of it ruining peoples cycles.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks so much im going to stop them today then! 

I thought they helped you OV earlier but I wasnt actually sure, just someone told me that xx


----------



## 4magpies

Earlier isnt always better though, if your cycles are regularish and you do ovulate I wouldnt mess with them.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Sooooo true. 

Right back to SMEP, when do you think you will OV then? Im thinking I might ov mid week next week! x


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes, the SMEP! that's what we're doing... DTD last night and on Friday night. Tomorrow night it's ON! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hoping I ov from my good (right) side and have a slightly shorter cycle. Last time I ov from my right side I got positive OPK CD14. That would be a week tomorrow so ov a week wed.

I would say you should ov sometime next week. What opks have you got? 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mellofishy said:


> Yes, the SMEP! that's what we're doing... DTD last night and on Friday night. Tomorrow night it's ON! :haha:

It seems to have a really good sucess rate so lets hope more of us fall pregnant this month!

xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies
Couldnt agree with your more it really does make you feel closer and more loving/loved up......

ooh its all getting very exciting again......that lovely time has come around...I got my first positive OPK this morning...this is the 2nd cycle its come this early...and my temps gone from 36.66 to 36.92...!!!
Been doing the SMEP double time...lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Looks like we're all gonna try the SMEP! Lots of BD!


----------



## 4magpies

That has come quick loopy!!

Woo for ov. I hate waiting for ov its rubbish!! That means its 2WW time for you soon.

Maybe we should change the name to Magpies SMEP testers?! :haha:

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

4magpies said:


> That has come quick loopy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should change the name to Magpies SMEP testers?! :haha:
> 
> xxx

That would be super hilarious........lol 
:happydance:

it is quick dont know whats up hope it doesnt mean anything is wrong....!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Nooo some months you just ov earlier or later than others. I wouldnt panic.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

That name would be brill hun! 

Im getting so excited - I dont know why! I have never been this excited to OV ha ha! 

Hurry up next week! All I do is wish my weeks away! First its to Ov, then its to Test!!! 

Its my hubbies birthday on Sat, he has to work but should be home at about 8ish Sat night! I think i might cook up a nice meal - have a romantic night in! Then maybe go out on Sunday, take the dog for a walk along the canal and stop off for a nice cooked b/fast! Yum. Theres a great little place near our house where they dont mind us taking out puppy in the garden area, if the weatehr is nice that plan will work - if not then ill have to come up with a back up plan x

x


----------



## 4magpies

What kind of dog is your puppy?

Sounds like lovely weekend, it feels like all we do is wish out lifes away. Once I am pregnant I'm gonna stop wishing it away. :haha:

Want to cherish every moment because I only really plan on doing it once.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

We have a 10 month old Pug - she is sooooo cute. I love her so much. My Hubbie suprised me with her the same day as my D and C in March! I know she is just a puppy and not a baby but she has really helped me get through some tough times. xx


----------



## Serene123

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome back Serene!! Missed ya, I know your not TTC fully this month but please stick around, you help my sanity!!

Ooooh I love pugs, we have a boxer puppy. He is awesome.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

The only reason I have sex is to get pregnant, not being allowed to get pregnant for 3 months has KILLED our sex life :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> The only reason I have sex is to get pregnant, not being allowed to get pregnant for 3 months has KILLED our sex life :rofl:

Hahaha!! I bet.

It must be mad not being allowed to get pregnant!! Just watch you get pregnant now... imacculate conception! :haha:

xxx


----------



## squeal

What's SMEP, is this the Sperm Meets Egg Plan?? If so, what is different to this than just having sex? I'm confused ... easily done though!


----------



## 4magpies

Its DTD cycle day 8 then every other, then get a positve opk then 3 days in a row then miss one day. 

Its just about not missing your chances and keeping sperm quality high.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Ahh, that's what I planned to do too, just didn't know it was SMEP :) I planned to start on CD10 though.


----------



## aileymouse

Right I need a PMA this month, it WILL be my month!!

Just gonna pop along to ebay and get my opks and preseed :D

Hopefully hubby will have cheered the hell up so I actually feel like making a baby with him. lol!
He's had man flu so bad.....I've had enough of him. So glad he's gone to work today.


----------



## aileymouse

Oh and welcome back serene! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ailey glad to see some PMA.

Hope OH feels better soon. I have just got over a stinking cold!

xxx


----------



## letshaveababy

Hey girls, maybe you can help me out. You all seem to know a lot about TTC! 

So I got :witch: on August 14, :sex: a few times last month, had spotting (when wiping) on August 30th to September 1, and then again Sept 11 & 12th. On Sept 13th it was heavier, enough that I needed a pany liner to stop it from going on my underwear, but not enough to ever "fill" the panty liner. 

Should I count that as CD1? It stopped on the 13th, and now nothing since. Just did a test and it was :bfn:..... Anyone experience this, or read about this anywhere?

I am assuming I am out, and am now just waiting for :witch:, just frustrated!!


----------



## Serene123

Lets face it, I'm not allowed to get pregnant so I will have my :bfp: this month...

We're NTNP tbh..


----------



## aileymouse

how come you are not allowed to get pregnant if you don't mind me asking? is it to do with the tests you were having? xx


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies

Just back from a weekend up north with my Dd and it has taken AGES to catch up with all the goings on at bnB!

Liking the sound of the SMEP this month - OH will think all his christmases have come at once lucky boy! 

xxx


----------



## squeal

4magpies said:


> Ailey glad to see some PMA.
> 
> Hope OH feels better soon. I have just got over a stinking cold!
> 
> xxx

Mine is horrible! My nose is now so sore from all the tissues! It had best be gone by Friday!

My Preseed arrived today :D I'm all set. xx


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hello ladies 
Can I please join your thread? This is our 2nd month of TTC.
Had my last AF on 15th September so it is my 6CD - this month we are planning to try first time Ovulation tests.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Blue, welcome!!

I am CD6 today too so we are cycle buddies.

Glad your preseed has turned up squeal. I cant wait to use mine!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Blue...welcome! 

I am so anxious to see if the preseed works for many of you trying it...I never heard of it before I joined this thread last month..


----------



## AuntBug

Mellofishy said:


> Hello Blue...welcome!
> 
> I am so anxious to see if the preseed works for many of you trying it...I never heard of it before I joined this thread last month..

Me too! I'm dying to see how the preseed and SMEP works for everyone! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## 4magpies

Let hope its magical and works for all of us!

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

good morning all!!
well the witch has left the building yay...!!!!! liking the sound of that smep but really don't think i could get the oh to do it that much!!! i should be ov next monday so can't wait to see what this month has in store :)


----------



## 4magpies

Yey, glad AF has gone Emma.

I'm planning how I am going to seduce OH for the next 2 weeks as we speak. :haha:

I think I will cry if he decides to be an arse and witholds his spermys from me. I dont think he will be though seems really up for it!!

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies and Welcom Blue,

well onto my 2nd day of positive OPK and am using the preseed.....all i can say is it sure makes things smoother......sorry if TMI....lol.....
Bless him but my OH now says 'reporting for duty darling'.....:winkwink:
Are you still intending on using your plan Mags...??? :happydance:


----------



## blouseybrown

Well I was day 8 of my cycle yesterday so I put SMEP into action! I even showed OH it and he was up for it.
TMI but when we're DTD I'm far too eager for it to be all over... Never thought I'd hear myself say that, haha.
I still haven't received my pre-seed, hoping it comes tonight as I'm wanting to use it over the 3 OV nights that the SMEP goes on about.
Hope everyone is feeling good and positive today!
XX


----------



## 4magpies

Yep still intending on using my plan!! :haha:

We DTD on sunday night and it was just amazing, not that sex isnt always great but TTC sex seems to take it one step further. :haha:

I'm gonna try the preseed from CD8 I think, then carry on with it from CD12.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

It started off like that for me and OH but I'm worrying that it's becoming a bit too routine now. I'll have to pull out all the stops :D


----------



## squeal

Is anyone worried that once you have the baby the sex won't feel as good?

I kinda am, I suppose you just have to do A LOT of pelvic floor exercises to get back in shape!

:dust: to all of you who need it at the moment!!

I can put the SMEP into action on Friday ... we're meant to be getting an early night anyhow as we have to be up in the middle of the night to go to the airport!

After the three consectutive days of BD, then a day rest, and then once more, are you still going to carry on a little every other day or just when you feel like it?

I really hope we all get our :bfp:.


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm not too sure about that Squeal, with my first I had a c-section and it didn't affect sex whatsoever. With my second I'm hoping to do it au naturale, so we will see.
My pre-seed just came *does lube dance*
XX


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> I'm not too sure about that Squeal, with my first I had a c-section and it didn't affect sex whatsoever. With my second I'm hoping to do it au naturale, so we will see.
> My pre-seed just came *does lube dance*
> XX

:happydance: Are you only going to use it during the three consecutive days of BD or every time you BD?

My OH still thinks we don't need it because I am 'wet' enough as it is a majority of the time, but I don't think he realises how technical this baby making can be ... I need this extra lubrication to get that sperm to my egg !! He has no choice in the matter, it will be used !!


----------



## blouseybrown

Hahah Squeal! Men have no idea, I just bookmark webpages and make OH read them. I think he just likes to go along with whatever I want though, bless him.
Well I'm not sure, now I actually have it I want to use it ASAP. So I might start on cycle day 10 (which is tomorrow.)
I only have six applications of it though.
I still havent bought any OPK, I'm not too sure what to do with them. Might just use the preseed this month.
X


----------



## squeal

You can get 30 OPKs from Amazon for £5.50, that's what I have done. Think I will need a trial run with them though, I think I know what I am doing!! 

As far as I am aware you pee in a cup, don't use your FMU though, the best time is around 2pm, and you wait for a result. There is a red line on the stick, and you need to wait for the other line to appear which always should do as you always have LH in your urine. If the line is fainter than the line that's already there then it's negative, but if it's the same darkness or darker then that's a positive and means that within the next 12 - 36 hours you will O so you know to BD on that day and another two before having a break for a day and BD once more.

I may be 'wet' when we BD, but I don't think OH realises that you need this magical EWCM which isn't the same as me being wet. Like yours though, he just goes along with what I say to make me happy! Bless them! xx

www.peeonastick.com is a good website to take a look at :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Squeal, that was loads of help, I'm gonna get some off ebay or amazon right now! The ones in Asda are £8 for three or something, ridiculous! I spend wwwwwwway too much on preggo tests as it is. 

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

For all of you who are worried about sex after a baby, I found it was much better!:haha:


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> Thanks Squeal, that was loads of help, I'm gonna get some off ebay or amazon right now! The ones in Asda are £8 for three or something, ridiculous! I spend wwwwwwway too much on preggo tests as it is.
> 
> xxx

Like I said, I got mine from Amazon, they seem to have good reviews too. Not opened any yet though so can't give an opinion myself.



aileymouse said:


> For all of you who are worried about sex after a baby, I found it was much better!:haha:

In what way was it much better? My friend says it's still painful for her (she had a nasty labour) and that's nearlly a year on, and her OH says that she feels different and isn't as 'tight'. Charming I know! 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hahahaha @ who ever is doing the lube dance!! :haha:

It doesnt worry me that it wont be as good. Sex it what you make of it after all. 

I am going to start using my preseed on CD10/12 I think.

And after the SMEP 3 days miss a day then one more we are just gonna DTD when we feel like it.

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

squeal said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> For all of you who are worried about sex after a baby, I found it was much better!:haha:
> 
> In what way was it much better? My friend says it's still painful for her (she had a nasty labour) and that's nearlly a year on, and her OH says that she feels different and isn't as 'tight'. Charming I know!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I dunno, I can't really describe it. but I think we were just more relaxed and I made sure I did my pelvic floor exercises. I did have a 2nd degree tear but we waited for about 3 months and it was fine.


----------



## BlueButterfly

I agree! I gave natural birth 3 months ago and I must say I enjoy sex the same/ even more. It is important to be gentle of course lol 
We both have a high sex drive although it is possible that after birth you will feel down about your body ( as lots of women do ) 
Don't worry too much about it. Important is you will have beautiful healthy baby and your husband will love you even more! 
x


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning all!
It's official, I have gone TTC mad. I went and purchased some softcups last night off ebay after reading about them, they do sound like a good idea but look a little bit scary. Is anyone else planning on using these? 
Been a bit worried as I've been put on two different doses of antibiotics for infected wisdom teeth (OUCH!) but I've read they can actually increase chances? Hmmm...
So softcups, pre-seed, SMEP, the (apparently helpful) antibiotics, then this has gotta be my month or I'm just an actual crazy lady.
I showed OH the pre-seed applicator and he was like 'oh erm wow, very erm sexy' Bless. I told him that you put it in 15 minutes prior and he said 'What should we do in that time? Should I make a cup of tea?' MEN! hahaha.
Hope everyone is feeling alright today and putting their best knickers on and doing plenty of BDing!!!!! saucy ladiesss!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## 4magpies

We DTD last night, gonna start SMEP tonight!! Woohoo.

You dont HAVE to leave it for 15 minutes.

Feeling quite positive, my chart seems to have a sort of trend at last!! Cant wait to see it after I have ov'd.

Those soft cups scare me, I'm just gonna stick my legs up in the air.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Yeah I know you don't have to, but from everything I've been reading about it I think I'd prefer to.


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno if I can preplan DTD by 15 mins... if that makes sense. What if I do it then we dont end up DTD for an hour and then its wasted? :haha:

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha, I'm just gonna have to introduce OH to the art of 15 minute foreplay!


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh good idea. Maybe I should put it in my flower and then give him a BJ. :haha:

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Yeah that could be a good plan! Unfortunately I'm unable to do that due to infected wisdom tooth, hahaha!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Ha ha you two make me laugh! We are starting SMEP tonight too. I did not get preseed at all. Thought we try it first without it. OH is happy to do it as often is needed lol
only little problem is he is going down with cold and he is bit stressed out from work so not sure how successful this month will be for us. Stress can effect it as well.
This would be superb if we all get BFP this month!


----------



## aileymouse

I think stress is the reason we haven't conceived yet. I've been under alot of stress lately...


----------



## Mellofishy

I don't know if this is our month...we will DTD tonight, tomorrow, and Friday morning..but then I will be out of town until Sunday night. It's going to be "ify" as I think I will O on Saturday!:wacko:
So we will see what happens! To top it off we're planning a vacation to Colorado June 3-11...so maybe it isn't meant to happen right now..:shrug:


----------



## milosmum

Sounds like everyone is gearing up to start the SMEP - all this BDing is going to be exhausting! My recheck at the hospital all went fine and the cyst on my ovary which they found at the time of my ectopic surgery has gone which is good news. 
Have no idea when I will ovulate this month due to AF mucking me around last month so could ovulate anytime over the course of a week which means even more BDing for us!!!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

milosmum...good news on your cyst!


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone, 

Happy SMEPing x


----------



## Emma051980

ok, give me that quick breakdown of the cd's for the smep??
starts on cd8, isn't it? i'm on cd7 today but most defo in the mood for it tonight haha!!


----------



## raisin

Yipeee I'm finally at CD8! I guess I know what I'll be doing tonight....:haha:


----------



## Emma051980

oh if only our fella's knew what we do be typing on here haha!!


----------



## squeal

Emma051980 said:


> ok, give me that quick breakdown of the cd's for the smep??
> starts on cd8, isn't it? i'm on cd7 today but most defo in the mood for it tonight haha!!

Basically from CD8 you BD every other day, then when you get a positive OPK BD that day and the next two, then miss a day then BD the next day. Hope that makes sense. Xx


----------



## Mellofishy

just :sex: :haha: yup! If only the guys knew what we talked about on here!! FXed for us all to have lots of baby making love! LOL!


----------



## letshaveababy

Just ordered my IC's from ebay!!! Can't wait to pee on them!! haha


----------



## blouseybrown

So SMEP was in full action last night? DTD twice! Used OPK at 12pm, got a faint line (which I know means negative)
We used pre-seed for the first time, OH said it couldn't really tell a difference, neither could I. 
I'm hoping my softcups come today but I'm so scared to use them, they look massssive!!
X


----------



## 4magpies

:haha: @ you doing it twice!

We started SMEP last night, used the preseed... OMG. Love it!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Emma051980 said:


> ok, give me that quick breakdown of the cd's for the smep??
> starts on cd8, isn't it? i'm on cd7 today but most defo in the mood for it tonight haha!!

CD8 but we did a practice run on CD7 anyway. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

well i got a big fat REJECTION last night :growlmad:
he was "too tired"...!!!!

well it's CD8 today and if i get that excuse again tonight he can go and feck off!!

what are these "soft cups" your talking about??


----------



## 4magpies

milosmum said:


> Sounds like everyone is gearing up to start the SMEP - all this BDing is going to be exhausting! My recheck at the hospital all went fine and the cyst on my ovary which they found at the time of my ectopic surgery has gone which is good news.
> Have no idea when I will ovulate this month due to AF mucking me around last month so could ovulate anytime over the course of a week which means even more BDing for us!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Thats fab news!! I had a cyst that disapeared too. Apparently its good because its a sign your ovulating.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Emma051980 said:


> well i got a big fat REJECTION last night :growlmad:
> he was "too tired"...!!!!
> 
> well it's CD8 today and if i get that excuse again tonight he can go and feck off!!
> 
> what are these "soft cups" your talking about??

No way!! Least he should be okay for it tonight though??

They are cups your put up your flower after DTD to keep the jizz in.

I hate the idea personally! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> well i got a big fat REJECTION last night :growlmad:
> he was "too tired"...!!!!
> 
> well it's CD8 today and if i get that excuse again tonight he can go and feck off!!
> 
> what are these "soft cups" your talking about??
> 
> No way!! Least he should be okay for it tonight though??
> 
> They are cups your put up your flower after DTD to keep the jizz in.
> 
> I hate the idea personally! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

you make it sound so classy :haha::haha: certainly isn't any confusion now as to what it is!!!
sounds like a good idea, especially seein as i always need to pee afterwards!!! not that i mean i'd pee into it, it would put me off havin to pee :haha:

oh i swear, i won't be a happy camper if i don't get any tonight :gun:


----------



## 4magpies

I would of gone mental if he hadnt of give in last night. :haha:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I missed out last night too!!!!! To be honest i just wasnt in the mood, had such a long day and i couldnt even stay awake to watch a film. 

I ov a bit later than normal any way so im hoping ill be ok to start the smep at CD 10! Fingers crossed! 

Or would you start at cd 9 and carry on from there?????

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I was thinking if we missed last night I was just gonna do CD7, 9, 11, 13 and so on. I cant see why not?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

CD12 of a 28 day cycle so O in 2 days. I will be at my mums CD13 & CD14 so we shouldn't get pregnant :lol:

God how much does it suck to try an avoid getting pregnant!!


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> CD12 of a 28 day cycle so O in 2 days. I will be at my mums CD13 & CD14 so we shouldn't get pregnant :lol:
> 
> God how much does it suck to try an avoid getting pregnant!!

Alot! Poor Serene :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Well Caitlyn was conceived on CD24... So anythings possible :rofl:

Twins run down the women in my family so I can ovulate twice apparently?


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh now that would be a shock! :haha:

Just watch you get pregnant now when your not meant to.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I think of it like, my miscarriages have been at 5 weeks max, so aslong as it's more than 5 weeks before the appointment that I get pregnant I will have miscarried by the appointment and not be pregnant anymore or I'll have made it past my scarey time??


----------



## 4magpies

Serene123 said:


> I think of it like, my miscarriages have been at 5 weeks max, so aslong as it's more than 5 weeks before the appointment that I get pregnant I will have miscarried by the appointment and not be pregnant anymore or I'll have made it past my scarey time??

I get ya honey. You need to do whats right for you. I just worry by missing a cycle you could be missing out on your forver baby? If that makes any sense? If you get pregnant maybe its what should happen?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Yeah, we're not using protection anyway. Just not trying. He didn't say to stop it happening it just said not to "try." :rofl: He also said "I can't make you not try, I'd just suggest you don't." So if I don't get pregnant I'll pretend I took his advice.

:rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

So your sorta NTNP this cycle.

If it happens it happens.

How are you anyway? Feeling okay?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I feel great to be honest. Overshare, but I felt sexy and like we wanted sex for the right reasons for the first time in MONTHS last night :dohh: It's so much different when I'm not worried about him finishing :rofl:

It's nice to not feel pressured!

How are you doing?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good... because we are still in the early days I'm still enjoying it, but I can understand after months and months it gets hard work.

I'm feeling good, I always feel good about myself after AF up until OV & 2WW then I go down!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Yeaaah!! I'm alright until 11DPO, and then if I don't start being sick I get down about it :( :lol:


----------



## Damita

Can I join you guys? We are still going to try in Oct :)


----------



## 4magpies

Rubbish isnt it.

With my 1st pregnancy I felt very sick but wasnt actually sick, and my boobs killed and just felt massive and heavy. Thats how I knew! And as soon as dont get those symptoms I know I am out and go down. :(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Of course Damita!! Welcome honey... glad to hear your gonna carry on trying.

xxx


----------



## squeal

I'm CD7 today, we BD last night, just because I seem to have a high sex drive at the moment so may as well just carry on every other day from now.

We kind of tried the pre-seed last night, word of warning, don't squeeze the tube in the dark because you can't tell if it's coming out of not, a fair bit ended up on the bed!!

Anyway, I didn't put it inside me so haven't used it properly yet. Mr. we don't need lubrication, was suddenly keen to try it out last night and loved the feel of it on him ... so that was a hit. It will be different using it inside me though I'm sure, so can't give an opinion on it yet really. So far so good though :D

And welcome Damita! Where in your cycle are you? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Its good in you, but if you put it on him it must be the safe effect.

:haha:

xxx


----------



## Damita

thank you :) I am just pushing through, got awhile to ovluation this month but I have been taking soya so fingers crossed it will come forward by a day? or two...


----------



## squeal

4magpies said:


> Its good in you, but if you put it on him it must be the safe effect.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxx

It probably is, however, I think after a few minutes it obviously began to dry from the air so wasn't as wet and slippery, whereas when it's inside you I presume that doesn't happen as quickly, if at all. It still felt good though, and he liked the coldness of it on him! xx


----------



## Damita

squeal said:


> I'm CD7 today, we BD last night, just because I seem to have a high sex drive at the moment so may as well just carry on every other day from now.
> 
> We kind of tried the pre-seed last night, word of warning, don't squeeze the tube in the dark because you can't tell if it's coming out of not, a fair bit ended up on the bed!!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't put it inside me so haven't used it properly yet. Mr. we don't need lubrication, was suddenly keen to try it out last night and loved the feel of it on him ... so that was a hit. It will be different using it inside me though I'm sure, so can't give an opinion on it yet really. So far so good though :D
> 
> And welcome Damita! Where in your cycle are you? xx

I am at the start CD6, ovulation isn't until CD19 due to long cycles so a waaay off, ha ha we did that with conceive plus and we couldn't tell it felt like I had wet myself because I kept squeezing! :haha:


----------



## squeal

Damita said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD7 today, we BD last night, just because I seem to have a high sex drive at the moment so may as well just carry on every other day from now.
> 
> We kind of tried the pre-seed last night, word of warning, don't squeeze the tube in the dark because you can't tell if it's coming out of not, a fair bit ended up on the bed!!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't put it inside me so haven't used it properly yet. Mr. we don't need lubrication, was suddenly keen to try it out last night and loved the feel of it on him ... so that was a hit. It will be different using it inside me though I'm sure, so can't give an opinion on it yet really. So far so good though :D
> 
> And welcome Damita! Where in your cycle are you? xx
> 
> I am at the start CD6, ovulation isn't until CD19 due to long cycles so a waaay off, ha ha we did that with conceive plus and we couldn't tell it felt like I had wet myself because I kept squeezing! :haha:Click to expand...

Just a day behind me then :)

I know, it's like room temperature so I couldn't feel it come out on my hand until I heard a wet thud on the bed and it was all over !! Thankfully too much wasn't wasted.


----------



## Damita

:haha: I am hoping for another short cycle 34 days or maybe with this soya it will be 32 :)


----------



## blouseybrown

squeal said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Its good in you, but if you put it on him it must be the safe effect.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> It probably is, however, I think after a few minutes it obviously began to dry from the air so wasn't as wet and slippery, whereas when it's inside you I presume that doesn't happen as quickly, if at all. It still felt good though, and he liked the coldness of it on him! xxClick to expand...

That's exactly what I found happened; it dried really quickly, we used it both inside and out. TMI but we were at it for quite a while so maybe that's why it all dried up, who knows. Gonna keep trying though. SO nervous about the softcups, but I'm willing to try anything once!
x


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hey girls, hope you are all well after last night ;)
I was thinking about softcups too but they are bit scary. I guess I wait until you give some feedback lol


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha! The only thing that made me want them was the success rate of them from the thread I found in the TTC section. 
What if it doesn't come out!? And if it fits I won't know whether to be relieved or embarrassed, because they're massive! LOL.
If OH wants to get a bit fruity tonight (not supposed to BDing untill tomorrow) then I'm gonna give one a go.
XXX


----------



## Mellofishy

This is going to be an interesting 2WW for many of us! I am anxious to hear everyone's outcome!


----------



## 4magpies

We have to get a good few BFP's this month with all this hardcore TTC.

xxx


----------



## Damita

Agreed! I want to try softcups but I am worried about them too


----------



## Emma051980

woah...i googled them soft cups, not a chance in hell haha!!!!
although if someone gets a bfp first time using it i might be convinced!!


----------



## blouseybrown

I hope we all get BFPs then we'll have to have 'Magpies 1st trimesters' :D :D
Taking DD to a funfair now, so everyone take care and happy TTC tonight.
XXXX


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> I hope we all get BFPs then we'll have to have 'Magpies 1st trimesters' :D :D
> Taking DD to a funfair now, so everyone take care and happy TTC tonight.
> XXXX

That would be brilliant, wouldn't it!!! Imagine we all got BFPs together this month!! :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

I've decided I am going to be pregnant this month whether my specialist likes it or not :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo go Serene!!

xx


----------



## LunaBean

we're both on CD9 again, lol. Im not trying this month tho, cus Id be in the 2ww over my birthday, and Im going to Manchester for the weekend! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Serene123

I'm on CD12, we're going to :sex: tonight then on Sunday which is CD15. I have a 28 day cycle and a 13 day luteal phase so CD15 should be the one :)


----------



## Mellofishy

woohoo Serene! We're cycle buddies cd12 for me too! FXed for all of us!:spermy: c'mon swimmers!! GET THERE!! LOL


----------



## Emma051980

ok....so the pipe has gone so he has no excuse tonight :haha:

oh god i'm such an idiot at time, i got my ic's in the post today and used one about an hour ago - was just doing a tester as such as i haven't ov'd yet. anyways, i peed in the cup, had the instructions in one hand and the test in the other hand. i stuck the stick in the cup, counted to 15 and took it out. i'm sitting there looking at it to see where the line comes up and all that then realised i stuck the stick in upside down :dohh: 
good job i wasn't doing it for real or i would have felt even more of an idiot :haha:


----------



## BlueButterfly

aww Emma I am having sometimes this type of moments .... I call it blond moments lol 
xxxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

I saw his thread so I thought of you all if you want to read it. Great lots of info there!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...reasing-your-chances-fertility-naturally.html


----------



## Emma051980

well i am a natural blonde so i suppose i do have an excuse lol!


----------



## WifeyS

I've started my IC opks today and I'm shocked at how strong the second line is! I normally don't start them until at least cd 11 and normally ov around cd 15 or 16! 

I've taken two today as couldn't believe the first one! Its defo not a pos for ov but I cant see the pos test being too far away this month! 

X


----------



## LunaBean

eek, I wana do one now! that means gd strong eggy (eggies!)


----------



## WifeyS

Oooooooo does it really? 

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! X


----------



## BlueButterfly

go wifey go go go :)


----------



## 4magpies

LunaBean said:


> we're both on CD9 again, lol. Im not trying this month tho, cus Id be in the 2ww over my birthday, and Im going to Manchester for the weekend! Good luck everyone!

Check us out being in sync again!!

Have fun in Manchester. 

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Yes happy birthday hun and have fun in Manchester. 

Quick question, does any one know why you shouldnt use FMU for your OPK?

Hope you all have a lovely day! The weather here is horrible today! x


----------



## 4magpies

My OPK's use FMU but thats because its what my monitor uses.

I think its because your surge usually happens during the day.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks sweetie. 

Ive bought 50 cheapy ones this month so may just do a couple per day ha ha!!! 

When are you starting your OPKs?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I would do one morning afternoon and evening if you have plenty so you dont miss it!!

I started POAS today for my monitor and will do until CD17.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I was talking to my husband the other day about getting a monitor. What one do you use? 

If i dont get my BFP this cycle I think I might invest in one. x


----------



## 4magpies

I use a persona which is designed for contraception but can be used for TTC aswell.

Its just like a CBFM, same sticks and everything, just alot cheaper!

xx


----------



## Serene123

We are definitely Oing from my left side this month :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hoping for my right this month!!

xxx


----------



## Damita

I can already feel it (very very odd.. maybe soya is working) from my left side this month :) lets hope it's the lucky side!


----------



## blouseybrown

Well last night we DTD (SMEP not going very well, pretty much BDing every evening) and afterwards used a softcup... It was SO easy and I couldn't feel it at all, just slid in. Left it in overnight and then (TMI coming up) took it out this morning and let's just say it definitely keeps the spermies up there, could see it in the actual cup!
Obviously I don't know if they're gonna work yet, but would reccommend them as they aren't half as scary as they look. I was surprised at how flexible and small they go, will definitely use again as wasn't worrying about everything coming out after going to the toilet/standing up.


----------



## Damita

Was it easy to remove?


----------



## 4magpies

I might try some next month in unsucessful this month and you get your BFP 1st times using them.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Very! I was surprised. There's a thread somewhere about them, a lot of BFPs from first time use.


----------



## blouseybrown

Magpies, if that happens (which I hope doesn't and we both get BFPs) Whatever I don't use, I'll send to you! They're in individual sealed packets.
X


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh that would be fab blousey... how very kind... but like you say lets hope we are both sucessful this month.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

CD13, we :sex: last night and now I'm off to my mums for the weekend so we won't get to again until Sunday which is CD15... Maybe too late, but who knows. I'm not meant to get pregnant anyway but I can still hope :rofl:


----------



## squeal

CD8 for me so the SMEP commences today! 

I go on holiday tomorrow morning ladies so you won't here from me till next Sunday but FX'd that we make our holiday baby!!

Have fun this week for those that are due to O, I'm sending you all LOADS of :dust: xx


----------



## blouseybrown

No problem Magpies! I reckon we won't need to be doing that though!
Is anyone else just really excited all the time? I can't stop myself from going on the mothercare website and planning what to buy, there's a half price sale on at the moment and I almost bought a crib. Oh dear.
Serene, still a big possibility for you! 
X


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh squeal! Good luck with SMEP and have a lovely holiday!!

I have been havin cold feet a bit today!! Its mad that this month could be our month.

Ahhh serene the days before Ov are more important that the days after so wouldnt worry too much.

xxx

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Yeah I don't know when I O anyway. I had loads of left ovary pain last night and I have had the odd 26 day cycle so maybe I O'd last night because I was so chilled out?

Talking of excitement, even though I know I'm probably never going to have another baby I have picked the perfect little girls name and it makes me want to cry that I can't use it. To the point I want to steal a baby :( :lol:


----------



## Damita

Agree been looking through like 50 charts (nothing much else to do today) and they all did it two/three days before ovulation and ended up with BFP, we missed those days last month due to me visiting a friend so this month we are doing it on those days!!


----------



## 4magpies

My chart took a massive dive this morning but I did wake up with my mouth open! :haha:

Im starting to get a migrane... argh!! So much to go today aswell.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What name is it serene or dont you wanna share?? Fair do's if not. I never want to share my names! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Nah I'm not sharing this one, every time I do someone uses it :rofl: I'll PM you!

x


----------



## AuntBug

4magpies said:


> My chart took a massive dive this morning but I did wake up with my mouth open! :haha:
> 
> Im starting to get a migrane... argh!! So much to go today aswell.
> 
> xxx

I used to get horrible migraines all the time. I was on daily preventative meds for 8 or 9 years. Had to stop them when I knew we were going to TTC. I now take 400mg of magnesium citrate a day and it works better than anything I've ever been on before, its just a supplement.


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh I will have to have a look at that Bug, thanks!

I currently take sumatriptan but you cant take any of the triptan family if you are/maybe pregnant so I currently only take them before ovulation.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

You never know Serene! What's DD called?
Me and OH have already attempted at choosing names but we disagree a lot. 
X


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn Marie O***** :lol:

The name I liked had the initials EMO so I had to change it!! :rofl: Think we've found the one now though. All I have to do is get pregnant!!! :dohh: What's your DD name?


----------



## blouseybrown

I love Caitlyn, so so pretty. Awww.
DD's is Poppy Mae. Some people raise an eyebrow but I absolutely love it. :)
X


----------



## Serene123

Pretty! There's a little girl in Caitlyn's Tumble Tots called "Ellie Rae" and written down it looks a little chavvy but when it's said it sounds soooo cute!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene...just had to share with you that not only are we cycle buddies, we DTD last night, AND I am leaving for my Mom's today through Sunday, we we also will be :sex: on Sunday evening. I also feel I will O on Saturday...so I am hoping it will happen. FXed for us!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Aww Ellie Rae, cute! Ohhhh I'm broodier than ever now. 
X


----------



## squeal

Well I thought I would do a test OPK today and completely screwed it up, if there is someone that can't follow clear instructions its me!!

It said to open to pack and take off the strip (or something like that) so I thought you had to peel a strip off the test, not that the strip was the test!! So my first OPK was peeled apart and no use!! It then became apparently I just had to take the bloody thing out the packet and put it in my wee!!

Anyway as suspected it was negative as I am only CD8 but just wanted to see how they work :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha Squeal! Do you have plenty more though? 
I did an IC preggo test today, I have no idea why :|


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> Haha Squeal! Do you have plenty more though?
> I did an IC preggo test today, I have no idea why :|

28 remaining so that should be more than enough :)


----------



## AuntBug

DH and I have both a girl and boy name picked out, have for about a year. :blush:


----------



## blouseybrown

Tonight I went to Ikea with my parents and OH, I had terrible stomach cramps really low down. No idea what it was! Well stomach cramps obviously, but don't know what caused this. 
X


----------



## BlueButterfly

I hope you are ok blouseybrown may be ovulation? 
To be honest I get always strange feeling when I walk in to Ikea lol I use to work there for 6 years :haha:


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha Butterfly, I dunno how you coped! I get bored halfway round usually; OH bought us a lovely rug though.
I thought it could be OV pains, but I've been having negative tests and aren't due to OV for another 5 or so days! Who knows.
XXXXXXX


----------



## BlueButterfly

blouseybrown said:


> Haha Butterfly, I dunno how you coped! I get bored halfway round usually; OH bought us a lovely rug though.
> I thought it could be OV pains, but I've been having negative tests and aren't due to OV for another 5 or so days! Who knows.
> XXXXXXX

Lets just say I accepted *voluntary* redundancy ! :winkwink:


----------



## blouseybrown

Don't blame you Butterfly! Just read your signature and it made me feel really sad, I'm sorry for your loss. Didn't want to read it and then not say anything. 
X


----------



## BlueButterfly

blouseybrown said:


> Don't blame you Butterfly! Just read your signature and it made me feel really sad, I'm sorry for your loss. Didn't want to read it and then not say anything.
> X

Thank you :hugs: I'm trying to keep positive as you can see. I really wish for little healthy baby but not sure how I will cope during pregnancy.


----------



## mamalove

can i join you girls?
i'm on cd5 and have 28 day cycle,we randomly decided to try this month!
i'm scared because i know that if we do i will get pregnant straight away,and i can't believe i'll be going through another pregnancy again - and what if it's twins haha 
oohh i might pull out last minute lol but for now i'll probably be ovulating begining of october and testing mid-october.

good luck everyone x


----------



## BlueButterfly

mamalove said:


> can i join you girls?
> i'm on cd5 and have 28 day cycle,we randomly decided to try this month!
> i'm scared because i know that if we do i will get pregnant straight away,and i can't believe i'll be going through another pregnancy again - and what if it's twins haha
> oohh i might pull out last minute lol but for now i'll probably be ovulating begining of october and testing mid-october.
> 
> good luck everyone x

Welcome! Now not sure what to really wish you 
Good luck??!! may be little boy this time? :winkwink:


----------



## mamalove

:haha: thank you!
i know i'd love it but i'm scared,my twins are nearly 18 months and i have a 3 year old as well,so a house full of toddlers!
hope this is our month ladies x


----------



## AuntBug

mamalove - I am jealous! Sounds like you have a beautiful family! Welcome and good luck.


----------



## loopylew2

Welcome Mamalove, i keep secretly wishing for twins.....Good luck........


----------



## raisin

Good morning!

How is everyone today? I didnt want to get out of bed. Its freezing, brrrrrr. 

SMEP plan going well for me so far. DH nearly fell asleep on me yesterday though so I was lucky to get some action out of him, even if it was just 3 minutes :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Smeps going ok for us but we only started on CD 10 so missed CD 8! I also have my mum coming to stay from CD 13 to 15 so I dont know how we will get around that one!!! Planning to BD on morning of CD 13 miss 14 and the go again CD 15 evening, then 16, 17!!!! FX

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies, having a bad day so far. OH not giving up the goods, well, he is but he's finding it a struggle if you get me... He's blaming the pre-seed and that we have to take 'time out' to use it. I just think it's an excuse really. So today we're not really talking, gonna have to come to terms with that it might not happen this month for us now.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhhh no way blousy.

Well DTD last night so still on with SMEP.

Temp chart still a bit crazy. Hope your all good.

Just waiting for the carpet man.

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Magpies and everyone else :hi: , can I join you guys please 
Haven't joined before now as I'm trying not to get caught up in too many threads - I spend enough time on here as it is, but ah well, I give in!!!!! :haha:
Just been reading about the SMEP thing on here that some of you guys have been trying this month - I've just realised I've done exactly that, without even realising!!!! :yipee: Fingers crossed it works for me!!! [-o&lt;
Good luck with those October BFP's everyone - :dust:


----------



## AuntBug

Caroline:-) said:


> Hey Magpies and everyone else :hi: , can I join you guys please
> Haven't joined before now as I'm trying not to get caught up in too many threads - I spend enough time on here as it is, but ah well, I give in!!!!! :haha:
> Just been reading about the SMEP thing on here that some of you guys have been trying this month - I've just realised I've done exactly that, without even realising!!!! :yipee: Fingers crossed it works for me!!! [-o&lt;
> Good luck with those October BFP's everyone - :dust:

Hi Caroline - where are you in your cycle?

While I'm not officially trying SMEP, we DTD cd4, cd6, and cd8 (twice). DH definitely like the "no plan" approach. I promised no OPK this cycle - so I'm just going to have to wing it and :sex: everyday when I think I'm oving. Since my cycle has ranged from 27 to 35 days now, that will be a lot of BDing :rofl:


----------



## aileymouse

Afternoon girls!! The Witch has left the building, so it's on with SMEP for us too. 

How's the preseed going for you lot? are your OH's liking it? 

I'm going to be pregnant this month....


----------



## milosmum

welcome mamalove and caroline xxx

Sounds like everyone else is getting on well with the SMEP although sorry to hear about your OH problems blousey - hope you guys kiss and make up soon x

Auntbug my OH is like yours so I just haven't told hime htta there is a plan!!! I feel ignorance is bliss although I suspect he wont complain about all the BDing! I gave in a bought some OPKs yesterday although I swore I wasn't going to get 'technical' about the TTC til next year if we weren't pregnant by then but I gave in and bought them so will start them on day12 (I have longer cycles so no point tarting them too soon) However after reading all the recent posts I am a little concerned that I make sure I pee on the right end!

Anyway housework waits for no man (or woman in this case) I am off to scrub our grotty bathroom which is such a glamorous thing to do on a Saturday but we are off to a birthday Ceilidh tonight which is much more exciting

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

just checking in to say hi to all! I am at my mom's away from the hubby so no BDing for me today! Hope to DTD tomorrow!! FXed for us all!!


----------



## raisin

Anyway housework waits for no man (or woman in this case) I am off to scrub our grotty bathroom which is such a glamorous thing to do on a Saturday but we are off to a birthday Ceilidh tonight which is much more exciting

xxx[/QUOTE]

Yea, me too. Cleaning the bathroom and doing the washing. DH taking me to the pub tonight though. It's bee a while so I'm looking forward to it. Is it safe enough to drink?? If I have my way I should be having a good few tonight. lol


----------



## Caroline:-)

AuntBug said:


> Hi Caroline - where are you in your cycle?
> 
> While I'm not officially trying SMEP, we DTD cd4, cd6, and cd8 (twice). DH definitely like the "no plan" approach. I promised no OPK this cycle - so I'm just going to have to wing it and :sex: everyday when I think I'm oving. Since my cycle has ranged from 27 to 35 days now, that will be a lot of BDing :rofl:

Hi Auntbug,
I'm 3DPO at the moment... Not really sure when AF would be due as I O'd later than last cycle... but I had an 11 day LP last time, so assuming that's the same AF would be due around 4th Oct... Getting impatient at this 2WW already!!!! :dohh: I desperately want a BFP this month... [-o&lt;
:dust: to all


----------



## AuntBug

Ahhh - the 2ww - good luck Caroline. I'm only on CD9, so I have a ways to go.

Raisin - I will usually drink for the very first part of my cycle, the first week or so. When I start hitting the fertile period, I stop. Actually, this is my first day this cycle when I've stopped drinking alcohol, watching caffeine, etc. It's a pretty personal choice, that's just the way I approach it. Hope it helps!


----------



## Emma051980

good afternoon all :thumbup: hope everyone is well today!

well i finally got some action outta him last night :happydance:
i'm only on cd10 so it's not so bad, not gonna be any tonight though, gonna have a few drinks a watch a film - and i'm sure my oh isn't the only one who can't get the :spermy: to play ball after a few drinks!!!
should get my peak on the cbfm probably monday or tuesday so gonna :sex: tomorrow night then hold off until the peak hits!


----------



## milosmum

raisin said:


> Anyway housework waits for no man (or woman in this case) I am off to scrub our grotty bathroom which is such a glamorous thing to do on a Saturday but we are off to a birthday Ceilidh tonight which is much more exciting
> 
> xxx

Yea, me too. Cleaning the bathroom and doing the washing. DH taking me to the pub tonight though. It's bee a while so I'm looking forward to it. Is it safe enough to drink?? If I have my way I should be having a good few tonight. lol[/QUOTE]

sooo pleased I am not the only one having an exciting Saturday! I am planning on having a drinkie tonight too so I am sure it is fine before we ovulate! Then again depends which one of us ends up driving though ...


----------



## milosmum

Hmm something funny happened there I was trying to quote Raisin not myself!!!


----------



## Damita

I just managed to get a persona for £5 of ebay, but have to wait till next cycle to use it but I am very excited about it :happydance:

We are winging it this cycle too, no temping, no OPKs just :sex: 3 times a week ;) doctor recommended :haha:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hey girls
SMEP So far so good ! I think I am lucky my OH always ready :happydance:
Done my first OPK and it is negative. I expect to ovulate around 1st October, but we both already keeping away from alcohol and coffee.
x


----------



## AuntBug

The OPKs are calling me - I'm so tempted to pick them up when I go shopping today. I promised no OPKs, no testing until 10-16...must.....resist....temptation :muaha:


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Milosmum! Your kinds words mustve done the trick, we went from full blown arguing to some very intense BDing! All is fine and we're back on track. 
Hope everyone has a lovely evening. We've been decorating and are now having to sleep on a mattress in the living room! Feels like we're camping out haha.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mamalove

thanks for a nice welcome ladies x

oh i so wish my oh would have days where he wouldn't pester me all day every day for some action :haha:
i dont know where he gets the energy from,and poor lad got me as his life-long partner and i wish i could :sex: only when i want to make babies,so every two years i think :rofl:

anywhoo,i don't think i'll be getting opks? or should i? oh god i don't want to becoe obsessed again :haha: i promised myself i wouldn't be bothred if it didn't happen for ages,but i'm already imaptient!


----------



## Caroline:-)

mamalove said:


> thanks for a nice welcome ladies x
> 
> oh i so wish my oh would have days where he wouldn't pester me all day every day for some action :haha:
> i dont know where he gets the energy from,and poor lad got me as his life-long partner and i wish i could :sex: only when i want to make babies,so every two years i think :rofl:
> 
> anywhoo,i don't think i'll be getting opks? or should i? oh god i don't want to becoe obsessed again :haha: i promised myself i wouldn't be bothred if it didn't happen for ages,but i'm already imaptient!

haha, you sound like us - DH wants to :sex: *ALL* the time, and me... well, not so much... :haha: I just can't be bothered most of the time!!! :dohh: so I'm REALLY having to make a BIG effort whilst TTC :wacko:


----------



## AuntBug

I'm really lucky - my DH and I both pretty much both want :sex: all the time. Every other day is no problem - everyday gets a little tiring after a week or two. But we are having fun :D

Oh, and I broke down and bought OPKs. Couldn't resist. I'll start them on cd13 and see what happens. :wacko:


----------



## blouseybrown

OPKs are still completely negative for me, is this normal? I think I'm on cycle day 13.
OH has a job interview on Monday, so I think it's been stressing him out a lot, plus we're renovating the house. Does every other day still leave us with a chance?


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.... more SMEP for me tonight.

No + OPK yet.

xxx


----------



## Emma051980

Morning all :winkwink: Hope everyone is well this morning!

Feeling a bit down in the dumps this morning, well since last night really. No reason tbh just feeling a little emotional :cry:

Don't know if it's the ttc or if i'm just being a typical woman!! Feels like this 2ww will never arrive!!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning, I am super itchy today! Everywhere! What the hell...
X


----------



## AuntBug

Morning ladies. We had to modify SMEP since I'm traveling today - Tuesday for work. So we swapped out cd9 for cd10 and hopefully I'll have enough energy when I get home Tues night to get back on track for cd12. I'm sure we'll be fine since it's so early in the cycle, but it's a bummer to have to travel on the weekend. 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends!


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies :) We missed last night with the SMEP so we will start it today.. Fringe was too good to miss last night and ended up going to bed at 2am..


----------



## Mellofishy

Continuing with SMEP tonight!:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am having a bad day...just thought I'd write to keep in touch I have been kinda "out of it" lately......I know I had a chemical....as I have never spotted onto CD 10....weird I know and had a spot this morning at CD11....I had EWCM yesterday mixed with brown tinged CM....and today I got my positive OPK....so now its the waiting game lets begin already LOL

I am quite crampy on my sides where my ovaries are...and my back hurts a bit....feels like seriously AF is on her way but how could that be as she just came Sept 16th :( why me?


----------



## milosmum

oh Andrea that all sounds very confusing and I hope you aren't too sore xxx

Like everyone else it is more SMEP for us tonight! xxx


----------



## mamalove

just caved in and bought opks,what is wrong with me lol


----------



## WifeyS

Hi all, 

I havent had a pos OPK yet, but they are getting stronger and stronger so any day now! wooo! 

FX for everyone xx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls back at work after a lovely weekend off!

Hope we are all good, managed to stick to SMEP so happy with that.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thats brill Magpie - I bet you get your BFP this month for sure.....

Have you had a peak on the persona yet? 

x


----------



## aileymouse

Happy Birthday to me!! 26 today and starting with the SMEP :D

xxx


----------



## Damita

Happy Birthday :)


----------



## 4magpies

Happy birthday honey!!

Hello everyone... back to monday again.. OMG!

Wifey... no not yet it has gone red though which is high, usually get my peak CD14 or CD16 so either tomorrow or thursday, just got to wait and see!!

How is everyone? I got a fancy new phone which is distracting me.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Popping back here as I appear to be Ov'ing now. Early AGAIN! Today is CD13 and I got a positive OPK last night and an even stronger one this morning. We BD'd on CD9, 11 and 12 so FX'd for me! How is SMEP going Becca?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its going well he is happy with it and knows when he has to give it up, been having some amazing sex aswell. :haha:

I'm feeling more relaxed about it all this month.

Servers have gone down at work... I cant do anything now!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Glad it's going well! Is the pre seed good?

LOL oh well, you'll just have to hang out on here instead!! What a shame!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah, just using 2GM now which is perfect, not too much not too little. OH loves it too which is handy.... 

I know its awful isnt it. Got kindle on my new phone so I can read whilst I am doing nothing too!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

haha I have Kindle on my work PC! Surprised I ever get anything done!!

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Happy Birthday alleymouse! :cake:

I had a rough night, traveling away from home and all this BDing has given me a UTI :(

I hope I caught it early, but had a miserable night. I want to get back to SMEP on Tues night, so I hope it clears up by then.


----------



## Mellofishy

well no BDing last night...both DH and I were pretty beat. Looong day for both of us. But on a good note..I am OVULATING!! I can feel it! So sometime today we will sneak off and :sex: or at least tonight :happydance:
I hope we get pregnant this month..but if we don't I think I will be ok with that as my family is planning a vacation to Colorado from June 3-11..and my due date would be around June 21st :dohh: So not sure how that would work out! Happy Baby making everyone!! Have fun! NO PRESSURE!! :wacko:


----------



## Damita

:happydance: yay for the O!

We are doing the SMEP but just one day of as we started it a little early :haha: No positive OPK for me yet but I don't think it will do for like 9 days anyway :)


----------



## Mellofishy

it's crazy how to try to "plan" to get things done this month vs. the last month..but sometimes it just doesn't work out. I just hope all of us are ok with that. And that we remain strong and continue to PUSH ON! All in God's Plan :)


----------



## BlueButterfly

aileymouse said:


> Happy Birthday to me!! 26 today and starting with the SMEP :D

Happy Birthday Aileymouse :flower:


----------



## Serene123

1DPO of my first keeping my legs crossed cycle and the chances of me being pregnant are just as much as any other month.. Whoops ;-) Bring on the TWW!


----------



## Emma051980

i got a high again on my cbfm but i'm almost sure i ov'd today....definatly had enough pain to think that's what it was.... or maybe it just means that i'm about to ov and will get a peak tomorrow....who knows!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> 1DPO of my first keeping my legs crossed cycle and the chances of me being pregnant are just as much as any other month.. Whoops ;-) Bring on the TWW!

:haha: funny stuff, here's hoping you get ur bfp on your "not trying" month :haha:


----------



## Serene123

Emma051980 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO of my first keeping my legs crossed cycle and the chances of me being pregnant are just as much as any other month.. Whoops ;-) Bring on the TWW!
> 
> :haha: funny stuff, here's hoping you get ur bfp on your "not trying" month :haha:Click to expand...

I probably will, I always get pregnant in September :rofl:

Oops...


----------



## Mellofishy

fxed that some of us get a BFP!! I've really enjoyed chatting/discussing everything with all of you. Cuz I know my DH doesn't want to hear it!


----------



## Serene123

I don't mind if I don't get mine this month so I'll let all of you have all my hope this month!! :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Serene..I'm with you. I would be ok if it doesn't happen this month.


----------



## Serene123

Right so we're going to end up pregnant... who's with us :rofl:


----------



## milosmum

oh no well I would really like to be pregnant this month which probably means it won't happen! just hope we get some good BFPs in this group this month to keep the motivation up for the rest of us.

DH is liking the SMEP so far - not that he knows that is what we are doing!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Evening ladies! Hope everything's going right. I've stopped using the OPKs, I forgot to do them over the weekend so I've just not bothered. DTD every day so should be ok!
X


----------



## raisin

Good evening everyone. My OPKs still not positive. I should be O in a few days. When should the OPK go positive?

Hope everyone is feeling good and having a great time baby-making :haha::haha:


----------



## Mellofishy

Milosmom...that's funny that your DH doesn't know! I just told my DH "let's do it every other day"..his response.."OK".:winkwink:


----------



## Serene123

I am SO over patterns of DTD, I just do it whenever I feel like it :lol:


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm heading that way Serene, plus I think I've got a UTI/thrush (tmi) from all this BDing.


----------



## Carreg

Ladies, can I have some thoughts please? I am convinced that my body is totally effed up this month and I am not going to ovulate!!

I got gradually darker positive OPKs from Sunday morning through to a SUPER dark one last night so was pretty sure that I would wake up to the temperature surge this morning to confirm Ov. However, NO surge this morning, in fact my temp was down AND negative OPK this morning too. Strong negative (if you see what I mean) but definitely negative. So now I am kinda convinced that I'm not going to Ov this month at all. Am GUTTED because we did soooooo much BD'ing recently to make sure we got it all in round Ov time and now it looks like I'm not going to Ov at all....necause surely if I was going to Ov today and get my temperature surge tomorrow then I would still be getting positive OPKs...right?

Stressssssssssssssssssssss.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I think the fact you got super strong positive OPKs then it's highly likely you OVed. Fingers crossed hun. Definitely indicates an LH surge, so it's all very possible.
X


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, but LH surge with no temp rise means nothing :( All it means is my body _thought_ about Ov'ing. I was properly hyped up with PMA as well! Have to wait and see what tomorrow brings I guess!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh, I've never doing temping and don't know too much about it really. Doesn't the LH surge happen 12-36 hours before OV? which means you could get a good temp tomorrow.
X


----------



## 4magpies

Got my eggy symbol & positive opk today!!! After a bit of messing about as I got up and had a wee and forgot to POAS cause I was that tired. Just did it with 2MU at work.

Wooohooo!!!

xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm testing on the 24th :flower: Had the shortest ever af after my chemical... 3 days :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh no way honey. Really sorry to hear that, not been on much cause I have been very busy.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

4magpies said:


> Ooooh no way honey. Really sorry to hear that, not been on much cause I have been very busy.
> 
> xxx

Ah that's ok hun x


----------



## blouseybrown

Get down to some serious BDing !!!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

well, a change of plans for us.
Did NOT :sex: yesterday when I Ov'd. And won't happen next month as hubby is out of town. I guess we're meant to wait a few months. Might be better for us anyways as we have a vacation in June.
I'm a little :growlmad: but what can I do? When/if it happens I know it will be the perfect time. FXed for all of you though. I will stick around and see how everyone does.


----------



## LunaBean

Im out this month, both my donors were unavailable and had my positive OPK last night :( Ah well, at least I can have a good birthday weekend next weeek!!


----------



## cla

im back hows everybody getting on:hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Mellofishy said:


> well, a change of plans for us.
> Did NOT :sex: yesterday when I Ov'd. And won't happen next month as hubby is out of town. I guess we're meant to wait a few months. Might be better for us anyways as we have a vacation in June.
> I'm a little :growlmad: but what can I do? When/if it happens I know it will be the perfect time. FXed for all of you though. I will stick around and see how everyone does.

as long as your DTD in last 3 days your still in with a chance....:hugs:

Sorry to hear about your lack of donation, every cloud an all that...enjoy your birthday drinks....:hugs:

Welcome back Cla...how was your holiday...???


----------



## cla

it was fantastic, it was just what i needed. and it was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot i really didnt want to come back:growlmad:
how are you ????


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am having issues this go around with OPK's 3 days so far of positives one test last night at 8pm was negative then this morning WAY positive again.....I'm going insane not knowing what in the world my body is doing. Never had them last 3 days :( Oh well I've BD'd last 4 nights whats 2 more lol so we shall BD another two days "just in case" we have NEVER done it this much I hope this is our month FX for everyone and lots of babydust toooooo! FF says I O today but my temps rose way .4 today so I've got no clue of whats going on.....oh well try try try is all I can do I suppose! I will be testing probably around the 8-9th or something round there


----------



## loopylew2

cla said:


> it was fantastic, it was just what i needed. and it was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot i really didnt want to come back:growlmad:
> how are you ????

Im good thanks.. already in my TWW!! and bloody knackered from all that :sex: SMEP was done double time......:winkwink:
How you been getting on hopefully your holiday made you relax lots which is always good for TTC.......


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone,
I'm getting impatient to test now... but only 6DPO, and no real symptoms yet :nope: But, it's early days, so I'm not giving up hope!!! [-o&lt;
Sorry your donors didn't work out this month Luna :hugs:
Andrea - just keep BD-ing as much as possible - you'll be worn out at the end of it, but it'll be worth it if you get a BFP!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Serene123

I've pretty much convinced myself I'm pregnant already :dohh:

What a mighty fall that'll be on :witch: day!


----------



## Emma051980

CD13 today, haven't yet got my peak on CBFM, i did on CD13 last month. Hopefully it will come tomorrow.

Ok, so i threw a tantrum like a woman posossed last night, i was hysterical!!!!!!! OH hasn't given it up since last Thursday :growlmad:
I tried last night but he just wasn't interested at all. I ended up (stupidly) saying what can i do to make you have sex with me!!!!!! He says, well you've just ruined the mood now - what f**king mood??????? I was so upset, i couldn't stop crying, like that crying where you can't even catch your breath!!!!

Anyways, calmed down today, if he doesn't tonight i may forget it for this month....and he may forget it next time he wants it too!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls..... Just on my way to bed to wait for oh so I can pounce on him.

Hope you are all good.

X


----------



## sequeena

We dtd today thinking AF had gone... no she hadn't :haha: OHs face!!! :haha:

On the upside I managed to O through intercourse :happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Hey girls..... Just on my way to bed to wait for oh so I can pounce on him.
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> X

Least someone is getting some :sad1:


----------



## raisin

Sorry to hear that Emma! Thank goodness my DH is just doing as he is told at the minute but I think it's slowly becoming more of a chore now than fun. Hopefully we will get our BFP this month. FXd....

I am using OPKs for the first time and not sure I know what to do with them. The last 2 days I had 2 lines but according to the packet instructions the lines have to be the same or the test line darker than the other line. Im due to O in a few days though so I shouldnt the test be positive by now?! :wacko:


----------



## Emma051980

Thanks Raisin, i'm really really hoping i get some tonight....he's very headstrong and if he doesn't want to do something then we won't, end of!! He knows how it all works so he knows well that there's certain days when we have to dtd! The whole actually proper trying for a baby was his idea!! 
And yeah i'm worried too that it's turning into a chore :(


----------



## sequeena

Emma051980 said:


> Thanks Raisin, i'm really really hoping i get some tonight....he's very headstrong and if he doesn't want to do something then we won't, end of!! He knows how it all works so he knows well that there's certain days when we have to dtd! The whole actually proper trying for a baby was his idea!!
> And yeah i'm worried too that it's turning into a chore :(

OH and I went through a stage like that and with us doing SMEP this month I'm worried it'll be the same. Hope you get some tonight :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

I literally had to pounce on Rich and practically rape him last night. Nothing to do with TTC, just wanted it and he was tired :rofl:

Is it stupid to feel like any time I'm in the mood I must be fertile. Like a cat? :rofl:


----------



## Emma051980

sequeena said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Raisin, i'm really really hoping i get some tonight....he's very headstrong and if he doesn't want to do something then we won't, end of!! He knows how it all works so he knows well that there's certain days when we have to dtd! The whole actually proper trying for a baby was his idea!!
> And yeah i'm worried too that it's turning into a chore :(
> 
> OH and I went through a stage like that and with us doing SMEP this month I'm worried it'll be the same. Hope you get some tonight :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, i love this forum :hugs:
Just needed to get it off my chest. It's upsetting though, if you miss the window it's a whole month before you can try again and that's just waaaaaay to long for me!!


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> I literally had to pounce on Rich and practically rape him last night. Nothing to do with TTC, just wanted it and he was tired :rofl:
> 
> Is it stupid to feel like any time I'm in the mood I must be fertile. Like a cat? :rofl:

haha, love it! i never actually do be in the mood at the right time of the month, i just know that i have to do it if i want to be in with a chance!!! when i ov, i get pretty sore, on the same scale as af pains so i actually just want to curl up and feel sorry for myself!!


----------



## sequeena

Emma051980 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Raisin, i'm really really hoping i get some tonight....he's very headstrong and if he doesn't want to do something then we won't, end of!! He knows how it all works so he knows well that there's certain days when we have to dtd! The whole actually proper trying for a baby was his idea!!
> And yeah i'm worried too that it's turning into a chore :(
> 
> OH and I went through a stage like that and with us doing SMEP this month I'm worried it'll be the same. Hope you get some tonight :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, i love this forum :hugs:
> Just needed to get it off my chest. It's upsetting though, if you miss the window it's a whole month before you can try again and that's just waaaaaay to long for me!!Click to expand...

It drives you bonkers knowing you've missed out :growlmad:


----------



## raisin

It's so frustrating if you miss your window and then you have to wait like you say another month...cant you strap him down and use and abuse him just to get the goods? :haha:

I am just worried that my DH isn't enjoying it anymore....He keeps asking me each day if he is "on duty" or not! :dohh:

Anyone have any ideas on how to make SMEP seem more spontanious?


----------



## Emma051980

wish i could but he's so stubborn!!!! anyways, off to bed now so everybody say a prayer that i actually get some tonight!!!!


----------



## WifeyS

Good luck everyone! 

I'm sooo not sure what's going on with me this month, I keep getting really strong but not quite pos opks and then the next day really weak faint lines! I'm so confused! 

Has this happened to anyone else b4?

Thanks x


----------



## sequeena

Sorry raisin SMEP is going to be quite regimented for me and OH... he works nights so we only have a certain time frame each day to bd. No spontaneity here I'm afraid! :(


----------



## carleeriver

I hope the first is lucky for ya 4magpies!!!! I am TTC #2 - this is my first 2WW! I always wait WAY LONG to test so I've set the date for October 24th if AF doesn't show! :D

Baby dust to us all!!!!!!


----------



## mamalove

hey girls x

my opks havent arrived but i've had ewcm wth tiny spotting and i'm only on cd10?!whats all that about?!

my cycles are usually 28 days.

good luck everyone x


----------



## milosmum

raisin said:


> It's so frustrating if you miss your window and then you have to wait like you say another month...cant you strap him down and use and abuse him just to get the goods? :haha:
> 
> I am just worried that my DH isn't enjoying it anymore....He keeps asking me each day if he is "on duty" or not! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to make SMEP seem more spontanious?

Hey raisin - its the rigidity of the SMEP which puts me off it a bit and I know it would put OH completely off which is why he doesn't know we are on a 'plan' I think he just thinks I am particularly randy this last week!!! :haha: However I have fallen off the SMEP today cause I had t go to a training meeting after work which has just finished I am now eating my tea at 11pm and off to join my fast asleep OH (and our dog!!!) in bed - no BDing today. Aslo I forgot to use an OPK today cause I thought you were supposed to use them in the middle of the day not FMU so I can't really pee on a stick and stare at it for 10 mins during work!
When does everyone else use their OPKs???
Hope everyone else is doing well on the SMEP xxx


----------



## Emma051980

woo hoo i got some last night :)
BUT i still haven't got my peak on the cbfm :( 
I got it on cd13 last month, i'm on cd14 today and only got a high. Quite disappointed and worried im not going to ov this month


----------



## Carreg

Wooooooo got my temp rise this morning! Very relieved that I am not defective this month!! And we BD's yesterday morning too so I am hoping I have a good chance this month!

Glad to hear everyone who is doing SMEP is finding it ok..I was put off by the rigidity too, OH would have a fit if I told him he HAD to perform on certain nights, it'd make him feel like a machine who had to perform on command and that's not how I want it to be..sometimes he might not fancy it or I might not fancy it and I don't want to make him feel guilty for that or like he's letting me down which is why I prefer NTNP as we can just relax and take it as it comes. Doesn't stop me panicking if I think I'm not Ov'ing or going crazy through the 2WW at all but I just want less routine and rigidity and more doing it becaue we want to and not just to make a baby.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Emma051980 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> I literally had to pounce on Rich and practically rape him last night. Nothing to do with TTC, just wanted it and he was tired :rofl:
> 
> Is it stupid to feel like any time I'm in the mood I must be fertile. Like a cat? :rofl:
> 
> haha, love it! i never actually do be in the mood at the right time of the month, i just know that i have to do it if i want to be in with a chance!!! when i ov, i get pretty sore, on the same scale as af pains so i actually just want to curl up and feel sorry for myself!!Click to expand...

I'm in more pain when I O than around AF :dohh: but sex helps with the pain! :lol:


You'll be happy to know my specialist said it's nothing to do with fertility ;) :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

Hay girls, 

I have no idea whats going on with me, been having strange opks, not had a pos yet just very strng negs if you know what I mean, yet today Ive done one this morning (I always do about 3 per day around ov) and this mornings one is totally neg - not even a glimmer of a line! 

Im thinking of buying a fertitlity monitor and to start temping next month - whats the best monitor to use and can somone please tell me a bit about temping - I have no idea at all what I need to do?

Thanks so much ladies. 

Oh and as for SMEP, no I havent been sticking to it - found it all a bit strange demanding sex! Like a few of you, I prefer to keep it natural! My OH knows that as soon as I get a POS POK we do it 2 or three days in a row and I think that about as demanding as id like to be. We dtd on Fri and Mon, and will prob go again today at some point and then see what happens with the POKs x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WifeyS said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> I'm sooo not sure what's going on with me this month, I keep getting really strong but not quite pos opks and then the next day really weak faint lines! I'm so confused!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else b4?
> 
> Thanks x

Hi Wifey, I had the same this month. I ended up taking the strongest line and putting it on my chart as a positive. Think what happened was the I surged in between the two strong tests, cause I had a temp rise at when that would have been. If you click my ticker you can see what I mean x


----------



## WifeyS

Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:

I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

I'll help you out on FF Wifey...send me your details or however it works?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Think I just need your email address if you want to ping it to me on PM :)

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WifeyS said:


> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:

It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? x


----------



## blouseybrown

YAWN! Morning ladies, just read through the last pages and I'm finding it difficult on the SMEP. We are currently DTD every day but it's absolutely exhausting, the 'fun' side to it is dwindling away. Trying my best to keep it good, and OH seems satisfied but I certainly aren't. It's definitely becoming a chore. TMI but if I have to give another BJ I may just rip my jaw off and hand it to him. 
In regards to OPKs I got a positive'ish one last night (the line still wasnt as strong as the test line, but close) and then this morning it was negative, so I'm assuming I had my surge last night... I guess it means we should DTD tonight but I cannot be bothered. 
If I don't get a BFP this month, then next month I'm going to go NTPT. 
Oh and is it an OV sign when you have sex (missonary) and it hurts to the side?
Hope everyone is well and keeping up the PMA! 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
blouseybrown i know how you feel ttc is just sooooooooooo draining and sex becomes a chore:growlmad: sometimes i would rather do the housework lol


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla, all I wanna do is eat ice cream in bed whilst wearing my baggy ugly boy pyjamas and watch rubbish tv and fall asleep covered in ben and jerrys.
Ahhhhh now that's some sexy talk right there.
X


----------



## cla

just think when we are pregnant we wont have to do it anymore :thumbup:


----------



## blouseybrown

I know Cla! I can't wait. I just re-checked my OPK and it's still not-quit positive but-almost.
Does this mean I'm due to OV? If so, we've completely missed it and don't think I can gear myself up to DTD tonight.


----------



## cla

im not an expert but if they are neally as dark i would keep testing because you should get a possitive soon:happydance:. ive just gone and looked at mine again { i love seeing the two lines lol } and they look the same so i will test again this afternoon


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm gonna copy you cla and do another this afternoon! Spoke to OH and he's up for trying again, but realised we've used all our pre-seed, oopssss.
XX


----------



## cla

so you are getting in the mood tonight then:winkwink::winkwink:
just think you have only got another couple of days then you can have a rest lol.
how long have you been trying for???


----------



## blouseybrown

This is our first PROPER month, last month we decided halfway through and chances are I missed OV.
I know I shouldn't be complaining about all the BDing already, but it is hard work!


----------



## Mellofishy

Mornin' gals...well I am out this month. We haven't DTD since last Thursday! So no sex the past 5 days! But I looked at the calendar again..and next month, I "might" have a chance as DH is due back on CD 15! So we'll see!! I think we wore ourselves out doing the SMEP and plus I was gone a few days...AND my DH works nights, sleeps during the day...so we have that against us as well...FXed for all of you! Good Luck!!


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

I have a night off tonight in the SMEP unless my OPK is positive....so I kind of hope it comes back negative today and then positive tomorrow so we can BD Thurs, Fri and Sat. This is all really hard work!

If we dont get our BFP this month then Im definitely not doing SMEP next month!


----------



## cla

When is everybody testing??
Raisin good luck


----------



## WifeyS

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:
> 
> It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? xClick to expand...

Oppps Ive just registered what a waste ha ha. Oh well. Hopefully I wont need it. Im going to go up and do another opk in a minute and see what its looking like. I think we may have caught the eggy going by my last nearly pos test but then again I had a really dark one on CD 8 which is way too early and we didnt get a lot of action in that week lol! 

Oh who knows, im going to just be relaxed about it all. 

xxx


----------



## cla

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WifeyS said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:
> 
> It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? xClick to expand...
> 
> Oppps Ive just registered what a waste ha ha. Oh well. Hopefully I wont need it. Im going to go up and do another opk in a minute and see what its looking like. I think we may have caught the eggy going by my last nearly pos test but then again I had a really dark one on CD 8 which is way too early and we didnt get a lot of action in that week lol!
> 
> Oh who knows, im going to just be relaxed about it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

lol Never mind, you can keep a close eye on things this month! and like you said, might not need it. FX! do you have a BBT? x


----------



## cla

Let us know how you get on


----------



## WifeyS

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:
> 
> It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? xClick to expand...
> 
> Oppps Ive just registered what a waste ha ha. Oh well. Hopefully I wont need it. Im going to go up and do another opk in a minute and see what its looking like. I think we may have caught the eggy going by my last nearly pos test but then again I had a really dark one on CD 8 which is way too early and we didnt get a lot of action in that week lol!
> 
> Oh who knows, im going to just be relaxed about it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol Never mind, you can keep a close eye on things this month! and like you said, might not need it. FX! do you have a BBT? xClick to expand...


No I dont im going to need to get one. Should I start taking temp on the 1st day of my next period or can I start now???

xx


----------



## Damita

Still a negative OPK.. didn't :sex: last night so we :sex: today


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Still a negative OPK.. didn't :sex: last night so we :sex: today

Why fancy meeting you here? :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WifeyS said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:
> 
> It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? xClick to expand...
> 
> Oppps Ive just registered what a waste ha ha. Oh well. Hopefully I wont need it. Im going to go up and do another opk in a minute and see what its looking like. I think we may have caught the eggy going by my last nearly pos test but then again I had a really dark one on CD 8 which is way too early and we didnt get a lot of action in that week lol!
> 
> Oh who knows, im going to just be relaxed about it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol Never mind, you can keep a close eye on things this month! and like you said, might not need it. FX! do you have a BBT? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No I dont im going to need to get one. Should I start taking temp on the 1st day of my next period or can I start now???
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You could start now, but it would be difficult to judge whats normal for you before O if it is imminent. But if you can get a couple of temps in before you should still be able to get an idea x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Still a negative OPK.. didn't :sex: last night so we :sex: today
> 
> Why fancy meeting you here? :haha: xClick to expand...

:haha: we seem to be on all the october threads :haha:


----------



## WifeyS

Ok so just done another opk and its still neg although stronger than this mornings test. 

Think we will DTD tonight as I have a feeling ill get a pos tomorrow. I got a pos opk on todays cycle day last month so it should be soon! 

Hurry up woman and OV!!!!!! ha


----------



## WifeyS

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, Thanks so much. :thumbup:
> 
> I just tried to join fertility friend and it wont let me. It says if I have a friend who has an account they can recommend me! Does anyone fancy helping me out? :hugs:
> 
> It gives you one month premium membership free so don't know if you want to wait till your next cycle...if there is a next cycle for you! PMA. The premium analyses your chart for you. Did you get some BD in around the time of your nearly positive OPKs? xClick to expand...
> 
> Oppps Ive just registered what a waste ha ha. Oh well. Hopefully I wont need it. Im going to go up and do another opk in a minute and see what its looking like. I think we may have caught the eggy going by my last nearly pos test but then again I had a really dark one on CD 8 which is way too early and we didnt get a lot of action in that week lol!
> 
> Oh who knows, im going to just be relaxed about it all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol Never mind, you can keep a close eye on things this month! and like you said, might not need it. FX! do you have a BBT? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No I dont im going to need to get one. Should I start taking temp on the 1st day of my next period or can I start now???
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You could start now, but it would be difficult to judge whats normal for you before O if it is imminent. But if you can get a couple of temps in before you should still be able to get an idea xClick to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## cla

You get bding hun:thumbup:


----------



## WifeyS

Defo will. I have a feeling that I OV the same day as I get a pos OPK so Ive got a better chance to get "busy" a few days before I get that pos OPK anyway! Maybe SMEP wont really work well for me. 

Who knows! 

Anyway, im ignoring SMEP and going for it for the next few days ha ha xx


----------



## cla

My oh has got a shock when he gets back because he is doing it tonight weather he likes it or not lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think unless you know DH has a problem with his sperm count, the more the merrier when it comes to pre O :sex: You go girls!!!!


----------



## WifeyS

I agree, SMEP sounds brill but surely its best to get as much action as poss before O!!!! 

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WifeyS said:


> I agree, SMEP sounds brill but surely its best to get as much action as poss before O!!!!
> 
> xx

Well that was my plan this month anyway so FX! All looking good. I have felt sick for 4 days now :) lol only TTC could make a woman actually wanna feel ill :haha: x


----------



## WifeyS

Ha ha ha I know - I love feeling sick, geting sore bbs, headaches in the TWW!!! 

The best sign I have had on all three pregs was nosebleeds through the night during the TWW. Only small ones and they never actually bleed over the pillow but I would wake up with dry blood in my nose sorry TMI! lol

Also with my last pregs I put some St Tropez fake tan on the day before NYE and as soon as I put it on my face it started burning up - I had to take it off straight away. I mentioned it to one of my pregs friends at the time and she was soooo sure I was pregs as thats what happened to her. Exact same thing! 

I may have to try some fake tan during my TWW - ha ha ill be orange towards the end of every month ha ha ha xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> I agree, SMEP sounds brill but surely its best to get as much action as poss before O!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Well that was my plan this month anyway so FX! All looking good. I have felt sick for 4 days now :) lol only TTC could make a woman actually wanna feel ill :haha: xClick to expand...

I must admit we DTD every day till 2 past OPK...... No symptoms for me though im the same DPO as you......stick baby :dust: all round........:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

loopylew2 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> I agree, SMEP sounds brill but surely its best to get as much action as poss before O!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Well that was my plan this month anyway so FX! All looking good. I have felt sick for 4 days now :) lol only TTC could make a woman actually wanna feel ill :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> I must admit we DTD every day till 2 past OPK...... No symptoms for me though im the same DPO as you......stick baby :dust: all round........:hugs:Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## blouseybrown

Done another OPK this evening and it's negative after this morning's faint posititve. What does this meaaaan? Have I OV?


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> Done another OPK this evening and it's negative after this morning's faint posititve. What does this meaaaan? Have I OV?

Hay sweetie, do you have a pic of the two tests? x


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh bugger! No, I've thrown them! :(
I might fish around in the bin, mmm.
X


----------



## raisin

blouseybrown said:


> Done another OPK this evening and it's negative after this morning's faint posititve. What does this meaaaan? Have I OV?

I dont know what this means but I have been confused by OPKs too. I did one today and the second line was slightly lighter than yesterdays one but neither of them were positive. I should be O tomorrow so when should it go positive? Is it possible not to O on some cycles? :shrug:


----------



## WifeyS

I have no idea at all ladies. My opks have been all over the place but I'm so happy as just went to the loo and have ewcm so I'm excited now ha ha x


----------



## milosmum

well my OPKs have no line on them at all yet! Control line comes up fine but test line just not there! Guess that means I am not due to ovulate any time soon! Depending on my pesky cycles could be anywhere from this weekend til next weekend that I ovulate so guess I will just carry on testing.

Hope everyone else isn't finding all the BDing too much of a chore!!!

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> I'm sooo not sure what's going on with me this month, I keep getting really strong but not quite pos opks and then the next day really weak faint lines! I'm so confused!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else b4?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> Hi Wifey, I had the same this month. I ended up taking the strongest line and putting it on my chart as a positive. Think what happened was the I surged in between the two strong tests, cause I had a temp rise at when that would have been. If you click my ticker you can see what I mean xClick to expand...

I had the same this month - opks never actually showed a positive, but I definately Ov'd - EWCM, awful Ov pains, temp rise and confirmed by FF :hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

i'm most defo not dtd tonight, i am shattered!! 
i'm starting to notice a pattern, if i sex, i don't sleep well!!! i'm awake til like 2am afterwards and up at 730 for work - leaves me drained!!!! 
wonder why that happens!!


----------



## blouseybrown

I haven't had any EWCM, just creamy white liquidy stuff.
Ohhh now I'm soo confused! All that BDing for nothing :(


----------



## mamalove

Opks are weird, they can show a strong positive when ovulating and a considerably lighter line just hours later, keep doing 2-3 tests when you the line getting darker because you can miss the surge quickly.
my opk today was negative,should be ovulating at the weekend.


----------



## cla

I don't understand the cm thing at all which does my head in.


----------



## blouseybrown

With DD (unplanned) it just took one small accident. Now I've gone TTC crazy! I might just throw all my OPKs away and just take it easy. Gonna have to DTD later, I just want sleepies but know tomorrow I'll regret not doing it.


----------



## cla

I know how you feel , with my son it was just a big piss up and I got caught so I thought it would be easy if I wanted another baby.
After a mc at 17weeks and trying for 6months now all my life revolves around is ttc. If I don't bd if feels like I have done something wrong and I feel so guilty. Why as it got to be hard


----------



## blouseybrown

Aww cla! That's how I keep thinking, if it happened once then it's gonna be a doddle to get pregnant again! Although this time around it's with my current partner (DDs dad left me when I was pregnant, bad times) so things might be a bit different. It's already taking over my life too cla, been decorating the house in preparation for a new baby and I aren't even preggo yet, oh dear. At least we have this site to be crazy and irrational on :D


----------



## WifeyS

I agree, I don't know what I would do with out this site! 

No one can really understand how you feel unless they are in the same situations! X


----------



## cla

Its took me over 7 years to get around my oh and all I get is stress. I thought you should enjoy it:dohh:
If I didn't have you lot I would be in a nut house lol


----------



## AuntBug

hi ladies - looks like we're getting a bit worn out from SMEP :sleep:

I'm now on antibiotics from the UTI I've gotten from all the :sex: And of course the nurse who saw me tonight was 4 mos pregnant - since I'm now a pregnant woman magnet - they're everywhere!

I did my first OPK today - negative. I think I'll give my body a rest until I get a + OPK. And since we haven't DTD since Sat, I guess we're off the SMEP wagon. Oh well, hopefully we won't have to try again :D

:dust: to all - hope to join those of you in the 2WW soon.


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning! We didn't DTD last night, but managed it the day before so if I OVed yesterday we should still be in with a chance. Gonna DTD tonight but I've completely taken my back out after hauling a mattress on my own up a very steep flight of stairs, never again. 
DD is suffering from a bad cold, so that's keeping me on my toes also. I just wanna be properly be in the TWW so I can relax (fat chance!)
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mamalove

ohh tww is even worse :wacko:
last time i started testing at 1dpo :haha:


----------



## Carreg

Well, here I am at 2dpo! Determined not to worry about it this month as I know we did loads of BD at the right time so now just going tot ry not to think about it.....but we know that's not going to happen right ladies? How long do you give me before I start symptom spotting?? :lol: :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I think I'm 5dpo.... but I'm not keeping track :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Hay ladies, when do you count your dpo from? What I mean is, if I got a pos Ov test today, when do I say im 1dpo?? Many thanks xxx


----------



## Carreg

If you get a positive Ov test today then tomorrow you are 1dpo :)

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks, thats how I have been counting it in the past but just wanted to double check. xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Carreg said:


> If you get a positive Ov test today then tomorrow you are 1dpo :)
> 
> xxx

That's not necessarily true - an opk tells you that you're probably going to ovulate within the next 12-36 hours - so most preope would actually ovulate the day after a positive opk... therefore, you'd actually be 1DPO 2 days after the positive opk... no way of really knowing for sure without temping... some people get 1 day of positive opk, others get a few days :shrug:


----------



## blouseybrown

mamalove said:


> ohh tww is even worse :wacko:
> last time i started testing at 1dpo :haha:

That's nothing, I tested before I even ovulated... :wacko:


----------



## Caroline:-)

blouseybrown said:


> mamalove said:
> 
> 
> ohh tww is even worse :wacko:
> last time i started testing at 1dpo :haha:
> 
> That's nothing, I tested before I even ovulated... :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: I love how crazy we all are when it comes to testing and symptom spotting, etc!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

Fair point Caroline...I forgot about that! I'm pretty sure WifeyS isn't temping though so no way to know for sure. I see you're in Cardiff? That's my hometown! Whereabouts do you live?

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Carreg said:


> Fair point Caroline...I forgot about that! I'm pretty sure WifeyS isn't temping though so no way to know for sure. I see you're in Cardiff? That's my hometown! Whereabouts do you live?
> 
> xxx

I'm in Whitchurch, where abouts are you from? :flower:


----------



## Carreg

I was born in Llantrisant, so outside Cardiff but lived in St Fagans in later years and went to school at Kings Monkton in Cardiff and college at St David's in Penylan :) Haven't been back to Cardiff for about 4 years now and starting to feel a bit homesick! I hear the city centre has been pretty thoroughly overhauled?

xxx


----------



## cla

afternoon ladies:hugs:
hows everybody doing xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Carreg said:


> I was born in Llantrisant, so outside Cardiff but lived in St Fagans in later years and went to school at Kings Monkton in Cardiff and college at St David's in Penylan :) Haven't been back to Cardiff for about 4 years now and starting to feel a bit homesick! I hear the city centre has been pretty thoroughly overhauled?
> 
> xxx

God yeah, if it's been years since you were here you probably wouldn't recognise the place!!! How old are you hun (if you don't mind me asking :winkwink:) it's just that virtually everyone I was in school with went to St David's (went to Corpus Christi RC high school). I went to Glan Hafren so I could study Dance though :happydance: I'm 31 btw x


----------



## Carreg

In that case I must definitely come back and have a look round! I'm 26 so unlikely we'd have any mutual acquaintances but would be weird if we did :) 

xx


----------



## mamalove

blouseybrown said:


> mamalove said:
> 
> 
> ohh tww is even worse :wacko:
> last time i started testing at 1dpo :haha:
> 
> That's nothing, I tested before I even ovulated... :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

another negative opk today,just realised i love testing :haha:it doesnt matter wether it's negative or positive or pg or opk,as long as its a test and you have 30 second before you start squinting and looking for a line.
i should do it more often :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mamalove said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamalove said:
> 
> 
> ohh tww is even worse :wacko:
> last time i started testing at 1dpo :haha:
> 
> That's nothing, I tested before I even ovulated... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> another negative opk today,just realised i love testing :haha:it doesnt matter wether it's negative or positive or pg or opk,as long as its a test and you have 30 second before you start squinting and looking for a line.
> i should do it more often :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I kinda enjoy it too :rofl: Yes do it more often. I'm dying to badly to pee on one :haha:


----------



## WifeyS

I agree, ill pee on anything that will turn pink lol x


----------



## cla

thats what im like, i love seeing two lines. i hate it when the lines dissapear on my opks, how sad does that make me:dohh:


----------



## WifeyS

Still no pos opk although had ewcm last night so we dtd anyway! 

Going to go again tonight and tomorrow morning but then we have lots of family staying over at our house this weekend so we won't get a chance to dtd again until sunday night! I hope we don't miss it! X


----------



## cla

Get it all in before they come and stay with you lol
Hopefully you have done it xx


----------



## Emma051980

I just had a reading from Gail which almost matched my reading from Jenny!

How very exciting :happydance::happydance:

And i don't even belive in all that stuff but it's definatly lifted my spirits!!


----------



## cla

Oh what did Gail say. 
I had a reading off her last month and I couldn't believe what she said


----------



## Emma051980

She said that October was very highlighted (jenny predicted october btw) and i'd get a positive test early to mid november. Said it would be a girl then in July 2012 i'd have a boy - everything would be well for me and baby. 
what she say for you?


----------



## cla

She said she could sense Iam worrying I won't get pregnant again. But she sees October/November and it will be a boy and he will weigh 9lb. And a girl In 2014. I haven't told my oh about the 2014 baby he would have an heart attack lol


----------



## Kaytee_B

Hey Guys 
Im New and Im Testing Soon Aswell 
Ive Got The Symptoms (Sore Breasts, Tiredness, Peeeing Alot) 
So Fingers Crossed , Im With You Girlies 
xxx


----------



## Emma051980

haha cla....i haven't told my oh about doing the readings in the first place, he'd think i'd finally lost the plot!!!


----------



## cla

I haven't told him either because he will go mad for wasting money. So it's our little secret lol :winkwink:


----------



## Emma051980

very naughty haha!!
well, according to them, we're getting our bfp's very very soon!!!


----------



## cla

I hope so, we can be bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

well i don't think it will be this month for me :(
i didn't peak on my clearblue fertility monitor yet, i'm on cd15 today and last month it happened on cd13 :(


----------



## Emma051980

Kaytee_B said:


> Hey Guys
> Im New and Im Testing Soon Aswell
> Ive Got The Symptoms (Sore Breasts, Tiredness, Peeeing Alot)
> So Fingers Crossed , Im With You Girlies
> xxx

Good luck hon, when are u testing?


----------



## WifeyS

Ive just done my third ov test of the day and this one is the darkest so far, i cant quite work out if its as dark as the control line or not but im going to DTD anyway! My hubs doesnt think its as dark but I think hes just trying to get out of DTD as I rekon hes a bit exhausted ha ha xx


----------



## Emma051980

i'm not gonna be dtd tonight, gonna wait and see if i get a peak tomorrow and go for it then. don't wanna wait the swimmers tonight lol!


----------



## aileymouse

I need some PMA guys...I just feel like it's never gonna happen. So many people are getting pregnant, some by mistake, some woh have only been trying a few weeks.

Please give me some positive words of wisdom :(

Keep forgetting to do my opks, but I'm behind you lot cos I was late last month.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

aileymouse said:


> I need some PMA guys...I just feel like it's never gonna happen. So many people are getting pregnant, some by mistake, some woh have only been trying a few weeks.
> 
> Please give me some positive words of wisdom :(
> 
> Keep forgetting to do my opks, but I'm behind you lot cos I was late last month.
> 
> xxx

What to say...

Good things come to those who wait :flower:

And I am being a very very patient girl.


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> I need some PMA guys...I just feel like it's never gonna happen. So many people are getting pregnant, some by mistake, some woh have only been trying a few weeks.
> 
> Please give me some positive words of wisdom :(
> 
> Keep forgetting to do my opks, but I'm behind you lot cos I was late last month.
> 
> xxx

I know how you feel aileymouse. Even the nurse I saw yesterday was 4 mo pregnant! I'm not far ahead of you, CD14 of a ???? cycle. Could be 28, could be 35, who knows. Still no + OPK

What else can we do but keep trying and smiling :flower: Hopefully we both get our :bfp: this month.

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning gorgeous girlies! Sooo I think I'm about 1/2DPO, getting negative OPKs for sure. DTD last night, realised it's SO much better if we leave a day in between. Actually had fun.
Woke up this morning and I had the worst cold, I'm sat with a vics inhaler up my nose as I type this, it looks like I'm sniffing a tampon.
Does anyone know if it's safe to take meds during the TTW? I have an epic headache that needs destroying with cocodamol, I don't wanna risk anything though.
And to think, I was drinking heavily every weekend up to ten weeks when I pregnant with DD (didn't find out untill then) :\


----------



## Emma051980

CD 16....... I GOT A PEAK YAY :happydance::happydance:
Thought it was never gonna happen!!!!!!

Ok, so dtd tonight & sunday, that should have me covered, shouldn't it?

Awwww blousy, not good :nope: I've been feeling like i'm coming down with something the last couple of weeks, just wish it would come on so it can be over and done with!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

YAAAY Emma, sounds like you should be covered. Fingers crossed for you honey. 
Yeah this cold has taken a while to come out, it sucks. I feel like my head is gonna fall off :(


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> YAAAY Emma, sounds like you should be covered. Fingers crossed for you honey.
> Yeah this cold has taken a while to come out, it sucks. I feel like my head is gonna fall off :(

Well if it's any consolation, i'm almost pretty certain that your head won't actually fall off :haha: Hope your gonna take things nice and easy for the day and keep well wrapped up! As much as i love the run up to Christmas time, i dread it too cuz i'm constantly sick with colds and flu's - and if i get my bfp between now and then i won't even be able to take anything for it!! It would be more than worth it though :winkwink:


----------



## blouseybrown

I've just glugged some of DDs baby calpol! Surely that'll be alright, haha.


----------



## cla

morning ladies. how are you doin:hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

Poorly Cla :( How about yourself??
XX


----------



## cla

have you still got a cold hun:nope::hugs:
im alright 1dpo today for me so its going to be a long 2 weeks:growlmad:
we didnt get to bd last night as we were both sooo tired, and now i just feel guilt like what if:nope:
have you done enough bding???


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm about 1dpo too, think my ticker is slightly off. We DTD last night, missed yesterday and did it the day before that and the 6 days prior. So I think we've done all we can now! 
FX'd for us all this month.
When you gonna test Cla? 
xx


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies! Sorry to hear you are poorly, blousey :hugs:

3dpo here and already the TWW seems interminably long!! In a pretty good mood though as it's Friiiiiiiiiidaaaaaay, yesterday was payday and we did some sneaky BD'ing this morning! Excellent start to the day! Just a shame is is dark and wet though, wish to be at home in bed with movies, hot chocolate and crumpets!!

xxx


----------



## cla

isnt this weather depresing, why does it always have to rain:growlmad:


----------



## Carreg

ugh I know, cla. The dark, grey weather really gets me down. Trying to ignore it today though, which isn't easy as I sit next to a wall of windows!!

xxx


----------



## cla

i bet thats horrible all you can see is rain:growlmad:
how are you feeling???


----------



## blouseybrown

The weather is so rubbish, I am going to my mum's today with DD, have pre-warned her that I'll be showing up in my pyjamas. :D


----------



## Carreg

Trying to keep my back to the windows!! If you were asking me how I'm feeling then pretty good :) I am not not not symptom spotting this month (no, really...I know, I'm convincing aren't I??). How are you doing?

Good job on the PJs, blousey!! Don't blame you! What I wouldn't give for my PJs and slippers right now. My office is freeeeezing!

xxx


----------



## cla

blousey are you going so your mom can look after you, because if i was you thats what i would do:winkwink:
im alright cycle 6 for me which seems foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr but i have got to be possitive. it was my birthday on monday but we couldnt do anything as we were coming back from turkey so my oh is taking me clothes shopping:happydance:


----------



## Carreg

Belated Happy Birthday for Monday! Hope you OH spoils you rotten and you get some good clothes :) Do you need anything in particular, or just whatever takes your fancy? We are going clothes shopping this weekend too as my OH has no warm winter clothes. He hates jumpers as he is a fussy sod and so is still going round in a tshirt, in this weather!!!

xx


----------



## cla

thank you hun:hugs:
i havent got a clue really:wacko:, im feeling abit down about it as the last time i wore all my winter clothes i was pregnant so im having a downer:cry: 
my oh is like that he doesnt believe in winter clothes and he hates wearing a coat:dohh:


----------



## cla

i just thought you are going shopping with a man on a saturday you are a brave lady lol


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning ladies - or afternoon for everyone else. Blousy - you can take tylenol and benedryl in the TWW. Benedryl will make you sleepy though, and make sure you're dpo because it dries out all mucus - including cm.

I'm jealous of all of you in the tww - still neg OPK - but we DTD last night anyway just in case.

Sending ya'll some of my Carolina sunshine :flower: At least you're closer to the weekend.


----------



## cla

AuntBug said:


> Good morning ladies - or afternoon for everyone else. Blousy - you can take tylenol and benedryl in the TWW. Benedryl will make you sleepy though, and make sure you're dpo because it dries out all mucus - including cm.
> 
> I'm jealous of all of you in the tww - still neg OPK - but we DTD last night anyway just in case.
> 
> Sending ya'll some of my Carolina sunshine :flower: At least you're closer to the weekend.

morning hun. whats the weather like there???


----------



## Carreg

Jealous of your Carolina sunshine!!!

My OH is ok with coats, scarves and long sleeved tops, he just hates jumpers...apparently they remind him of school *sigh*. doesn't help when they are th eonly thing he can wear over a shirt at work!! He's not too bad to go shopping with, it takes him bloody ages to find something he likes but once he does he's pretty good with swift trying & buying, and he is also quite good at taking direction about what suits him, what doesn't and what he should try even if he is prejudiced against it!! Plus, he's always willing to buy me coffee (and cakes!) if I start flagging! Just hope it doesn't rain...shopping in the rain is miserable.

xxx


----------



## cla

you should go shopping with my oh, you would kill him he is a pain in the backside i could kill him:growlmad:
keith said if im a good girl he might buy me a greggs arnt i a lucky girl.
the thing is he isnt even back from work yet and we have to pick rian up from school at 3.10:growlmad:


----------



## Carreg

Hey, don't knock a Greggs! It's better than nothing :D Uh-oh...hope he is home soon or there'll be no time for shopping! Maybe convince him to go tomorrow instead?

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

It's actually finally cooled off here. It should only be 77F/25C today. We had about 4 months where it really didn't dip below 90F/32C -it was a HOT summer!

But I'm just starting my work day and you ladies are starting the weekend - so I'm jealous too. Hoping for my +OPK this weekend so I can join you in the TWW.


----------



## Carreg

Wow! So jealous of your temperatures! When I visited the States it was late October and was 28 degrees in the first place we were in (Vegas) and 34 in the second place (Death Valley) and then we came home to pissing rain and minus temperatures. It was horrible! I miss America so much!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

CD21... How fast has this cycle gone :shock: Feeling nervous at 6DPO :rofl:


----------



## AuntBug

well still no +OPK :nope: I test when I go home for lunch :blush:

CD15, so I may be in for another long cycle. Hopefully I'll OV this weekend with plenty of time for :sex:


----------



## WifeyS

Hay girls, hope you all have a fab weekend. 

I got my defo pos on an opk today so that's fab. This week we DTD mon, wed, thurs and today so hopefully that's enough. Can't do tomorrow but maybe sunday, might be too late then though! 

Fingers crossed for us all. 

X


----------



## WifeyS

Quick question though, I haven't had any EWCM since wed! Does that matter! I only had a tiny bit, just that evening. We have been using conceive plus though! X


----------



## cla

I haven't got a clue Hun, whoooooo to poss opk


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun! Oh well! Ill just have to wait and see what happens! Thanks anyway x x


----------



## WifeyS

Why are you feeling nervous serene? X


----------



## Serene123

Because if I'm pregnant I have an appointment on the 27th with my specialist who will be cross :( :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

Oh I see! Well at least this month is a win win for you hun! Either way something good will happen! X x


----------



## Serene123

I will still be devastated if the "stop trying and it'll happen" thing isn't true :rofl:


----------



## mamalove

still no signs of + opk
it was darker 2 days ago then 3 tests i did today,could it be that i ovulated super early??i was only cd9 
my cycles are usually 28 days so i should be ovulating either tomorrow or sunday and opks should be getting darker by now? they're so faint there is just a shadow of a line there.


----------



## raisin

mamalove said:


> still no signs of + opk
> it was darker 2 days ago then 3 tests i did today,could it be that i ovulated super early??i was only cd9
> my cycles are usually 28 days so i should be ovulating either tomorrow or sunday and opks should be getting darker by now? they're so faint there is just a shadow of a line there.

I dont know but I have the same problem. Still no + OPK and I should be ovulating now! Maybe we will ovulate later than normal? I was 3 days late for AF last month so I think my cycles may be longer than they used to be before mc :shrug: 

Good luck - I hope you get your + OPK soon!


----------



## Mellofishy

Magpies...how are you gettin on? You're M.I.A.! :winkwink:


----------



## blouseybrown

Already symptom spotting! Sharp uncomfortable pains in BBS... never usually get this. Horrible nausea, but this could be due to having a cold. Same with having no sleep, weird dreams etc.
X


----------



## Emma051980

oh blousy, i think you somehow managed to give me your cold :cry:
not a happy camper today!!
on the plus side though, we did :sex: last night, god knows how cuz we're both feeling crappy!! had planned on doing it again on sunday but i don't think that will be happening :nope: hope it'll be ok though, we done it on wednesday night and last night, i ov'd yesterday too. would like to get one more in to be sure though!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just sitting here waiting....I have no symptoms just sore bb's and my cervix disappeared? I don't know if thats good or bad? LOL I've NEVER not been able to reach it!


----------



## cla

Everybody is coming down with colds, it's this shitty weather:growlmad:
2dpo today for me and I'm already not expecting anything from it:growlmad:


----------



## Emma051980

cla said:


> Everybody is coming down with colds, it's this shitty weather:growlmad:
> 2dpo today for me and I'm already not expecting anything from it:growlmad:

weather is crappy in dublin too....took the dog for a walk this morning and i was freezing then burning up then freezing!!!! i'm just flaked on the sofa now, not planning on moving for the day!!!

why you not expecting anything this month? could be a good thing not to expect, then you either won't be disappointed or hugely surprised!! hopefully the latter though :winkwink:


----------



## cla

That's what I'm doing now just lying on the sofa talking to you wonderful ladies and playing angry birds. My oh and son are on the xbox so it's nice and quiet:happydance:
I don't know why I'm like it, just feel it will never happen again. 
How about you, do you think you have done it ???


----------



## Emma051980

cla said:


> That's what I'm doing now just lying on the sofa talking to you wonderful ladies and playing angry birds. My oh and son are on the xbox so it's nice and quiet:happydance:
> I don't know why I'm like it, just feel it will never happen again.
> How about you, do you think you have done it ???

dunno hon, i hope so, really really hope so!!!
yeah, my oh bought fifa 11 for the ps3 so that's him kept occupied for the rest of the day! well at least til x factor starts anyway :haha:


----------



## cla

My pair are playing halo. All you can hear is my oh fing and blinding because someone as killed him lol. My son needs ear muffs:dohh:
When are you testing ??


----------



## Emma051980

oh not for a while yet, i only ov'd yesterday so ages left to go!! i bought 20 ic's off ebay so will probably wait til next weekend and start the addiction then!! 
what about you?


----------



## cla

I will most prob be the same start next weekend. I just wish I could wait till my af was late it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## mamalove

raisin,did you get a + today?
mine are non existant,but i did a pg test :rofl: and now i think i can see a line,ofcourse it's totally blank and i know it but it's fun testing lol

i googled early ovulation and it's not that uncommon for women to ovulate around cd10and i think i O around cd9..who knows
good luck to us either way :D


----------



## cla

Have you put a pick on ???


----------



## WifeyS

Oh wow mamlove, do you have a pic? What dpo would you be if you did ov early? 

I'm excited! Let's hope we get loads of bfp this month! 

I'm feeling really bloated today and uncomfortable! X


----------



## WifeyS

Oh look that's exactly what my ticker says I should feel ha ha x


----------



## blouseybrown

Aww I've passed my germs on via the harddrive or something! :D
This cold is really horrible too :(
Just walking round Asda and kept getting sharp pains in my right, now I'm worried I'm OVing now... Can you get OV pains after ovulating?


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning ladies! Is everyone enjoying their weekend? I got up and out early to a 5K walk to raise money for curing breast cancer. Lots of fun on a beautiful morning.

Well - still no +OPK, but the line was MUCH darker than the last three. Almost as dark as the control, but not quite. Does this mean I should get my positive shortly? Anyone had this experience, it's my first month using OPKs. Should I test again tonight? I'm on CD16, so :sex: was on the agenda for today anyway.

:dust: to all!


----------



## cla

Good on you Hun for doing the walk xxx
I bet you will get your poss very soon so get bding:happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Aww I've passed my germs on via the harddrive or something! :D
> This cold is really horrible too :(
> Just walking round Asda and kept getting sharp pains in my right, now I'm worried I'm OVing now... Can you get OV pains after ovulating?

i think you did :haha: just had a 2 hour "nap" which was well needed! my throat is starting to hurt now though :growlmad:

anyway, regarding ov pains after ov, i was convinced that i ov'd on tuesday which would have been cd13 (which would match with last month), had all the usual pains which i've always put down to ov. but my cbfm only gave me a peak yesterday which makes me wonder if my so call ov pains aren't actually ov pains!!!:shrug:

i'm feeling very bloated today too, very erm....gassy :blush:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GL everyone I am still around just trying to not "obsess" this month over being preggers lol see if that helps my stress level go down soooooome!! FX and BABYDUST I'll update in a few more days when I test!


----------



## blouseybrown

Just had a very long relaxing bath, still getting cramps. I did a OV test and it wasn't posittive but not completely negative; really hope I aren't OVing now as we haven't DTD since Thursday night. Will have to get some action tonight me thinks!
Aw Emma, that's rubbish about the throat, lempsip hun! Tastes god awful but helps.
X


----------



## Emma051980

i've got my uniflu plus, vicks inhaler and man size kleenex...!!! it's gonna be a rocking saturday night lol!!! 
ah well, xfactor just might cheer me up :)


----------



## AuntBug

Running errands with DH and he bought me 20 OPKs and a 3 pack of FRER on his flex health spending account. No out of pocket $$$ and I can go poas crazy! Woohoo :dance:


----------



## blouseybrown

Woo Auntbug!! Be prepared to be doing a lot of weeing.
Emma; I watched X Factor too! I want the guy in the boys who sang if i were a boy to win!
x


----------



## raisin

It's my first month using OPKs. Can anyone help me? I have been testing for 8 days now and I always got 2 lines but not fully +. This is the one I got today, which I think is darker than previous ones. I dont have EWCM. Am I ovulating? So confused....
 



Attached Files:







OPK 2 Oct 2010.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blouseybrown

Mine never got darker than that Raisin, so I assumed I either missed the surge or that's as dark as it was gonna get. I took it as a positive.
XXX


----------



## mamalove

my opks were that dark last time i got pregnant,they never went darker.

i haven't got any pg test pics, but there is nothing there i just like line spotting :rofl:
i throw the tests away every time after 30 mins because i know what i'm like and i know evaps appear on almost every test after that time,so it just gives false hope.

i haven't done an opk today,just waiting a bit longer because i know it can give false positives early in the morning.


----------



## blouseybrown

How many DPO are you mamalove?
X


----------



## WifeyS

Arrrrrggghhhhh, Ive still got some EWCM today! Does this mean I havent even ovulated yet? 

Im so confused........


----------



## squeal

I'm back!!

How are you all?

My SMEP plan went out the window on holiday, we more or less BD every day, but now I am worried I missed the egg as we didn't BD last night due to a very busy day travelling home.

Basically, I did an OPK on Friday evening which was positive, I'd been getting cramps all day and was really tender, so we BD that night, then yesterday morning I did another and it was still positive but we didn't BD that day. Is there a chance I could have still caught the egg in time or not? I did another OPK this morning and it's now negative. Any thoughts or words of encouragement? :(

Hope you're all well. Anyone had a BFP while I am away?

I suppose I am now 1 or 2 DPO now.

Sending you all lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Emma051980

good afternoon all :)
well, still feeling like crap today so i'm having another sofa day!! my throat is raw :( oh is dying too so it's not good! 
god i hope we covered things this month with dtd on wednesday and friday, i ov'd friday so fingers crossed cuz neither of us are in any kind of shape to be doing anything bar sleeping tonight!!!

hows everyone doing today?


----------



## blouseybrown

Not bad thanks Emma, my cold is passing now so hopefully yours will by tomorrow. 
I keep feeling the same 'oh god I hope we DTD enough' We did it the 25th, 26th, 27th, 28th, 30th and 2nd. Think I OVed the 29th. Feeling really negative about it all today though. :(
X


----------



## squeal

Any ideas on when I O ladies? I had a positive OPK Friday and Saturday and cramps both days, today's OPK was negative. How do I tell which day it was?

xx


----------



## mamalove

i'm only on cd15,should've ovulated by now but the opk is not even getting darker let alone positive.
i've no ewcm or any other O signs,but had all that on cd9? weird

anywhoo,im not too bothered we'll ttc this month and next and then wait until march because i have 3 children and need to give birth during the holidays :rofl:


----------



## mamalove

squel i would say you ovulated saturday,so you have a good chance!
good luck x

edit to add,not sunday i thought it was monday today lol


----------



## blouseybrown

I would guess it was Saturday Squeal :)
From the sounds of it you did plenty of BDing! Welcome back
XX


----------



## blouseybrown

WifeyS said:


> Arrrrrggghhhhh, Ive still got some EWCM today! Does this mean I havent even ovulated yet?
> 
> Im so confused........

Sometimes I mistake sperm for EWCM, seems to have the same conistency. DTD recently Wifey?
X


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> I would guess it was Saturday Squeal :)
> From the sounds of it you did plenty of BDing! Welcome back
> XX

We did, I got a bit obsessive and was like right, we're going to do it every day from about Tuesday I think it was! If I O Saturday and we BD Friday do you think I still have a chance? We just BD now, I needed to feel a bit more positive with having not BD yesterday.


----------



## Emma051980

course you do squel, them little swimmers live for up to 3 days inside you so it's all good :)
god, looking at how much some of you's bd'd this month, i'm not feeling all that confident lol!!! we only done it twice this week :( , although once was when i ov'd :)


----------



## squeal

Thanks Emma, I hope you're right, it would be SO perfect.

Btw, for those of you who don't know, my OH proposed to me while on holiday :D


----------



## cla

squeal said:


> Thanks Emma, I hope you're right, it would be SO perfect.
> 
> Btw, for those of you who don't know, my OH proposed to me while on holiday :D

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Emma051980

squeal said:


> Thanks Emma, I hope you're right, it would be SO perfect.
> 
> Btw, for those of you who don't know, my OH proposed to me while on holiday :D

congrats hon, that's great news xx


----------



## Emma051980

wonder where magpies is these days?! hope everything is ok with her


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> Thanks Emma, I hope you're right, it would be SO perfect.
> 
> Btw, for those of you who don't know, my OH proposed to me while on holiday :D

Wow - that's fantastic! So happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Looks like you DTD plenty to catch that egg. fx :dust:

My OPKs are getting darker, but still not a + yet, although I'm pretty sure I had OV pains last night. We DTD, so if I was we're covered. DH also tried to wake me up at 2:30 am for :sex: again, but I'm pretty grumpy when I'm sleeping. We've done pretty well on SMEP, only missed CD12 due to a UTI, and I know I didn't OV that early! 

It would be so perfect for you Squeal to get engaged and get you :bfp: in the same month :D


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Squeal - lovely news about your engagement xxx


Sounds like everyone else is getting lots of +POPKs and pleanty BDing in.

I have had 2 really late nights due to work so totally fallen off the bandwagon for the SMEP but my OPs are only now starting to show a really faint line so hopefully ovulation is still to come and we can get back on track. NO ovulation pains yet either which were relaly strong last month an if aI go by my longest cycles then ovulation will be around Wednesday!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> Arrrrrggghhhhh, Ive still got some EWCM today! Does this mean I havent even ovulated yet?
> 
> Im so confused........
> 
> Sometimes I mistake sperm for EWCM, seems to have the same conistency. DTD recently Wifey?
> XClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Well we DTD Mon, Wed, Thurs and Fri this week (got a pos OV test on Fri) I had some EWCM on Wed non on the Thurs and Fri but then seems im getting more yesterday and today! 

Its all soo confusing - driving me mad. 

My husband had a few drinks last night so I doubt very much that he will be in the mood to DTD today - even if i beg lol x


----------



## WifeyS

Congratulations on your engagement hun! Let me know if you need any wedding planning tips as Im a wedding planner x


----------



## squeal

WifeyS said:


> Congratulations on your engagement hun! Let me know if you need any wedding planning tips as Im a wedding planner x

Thanks very much, I shall bear you in mind, think we plan to get married in two years. Need to get saving now!


----------



## cla

isnt this weather sooooooooo horrible:growlmad:


----------



## AuntBug

Well this is disappointing :( Just did an OPK and it is lighter than yesterday. Did I miss it? I swear I had OV pains last night, but the stick is going in the wrong direction. :growlmad:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all,
Well, I got a BFN today :cry:
If I have the same length LP as last month, AF would be due tomorrow - but who knows :shrug: I guess my body is still messed up since I came off BCP so AF could come later, or could still come tomorrow even though I've had no spotting or AF cramps as usual...
BUT, I'm trying to not get too down yet... I'm still in with a chance right?!?! [-o&lt;


----------



## cla

you arnt out hun untill the witch shows:hugs:


----------



## mamalove

well..i did another opk and it IS a bit darker,looks like it could be positive tomorrow night maybe?

caroline,you're not out until af shows! you're only 11dpo


----------



## angie79

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi all,
> Well, I got a BFN today :cry:
> If I have the same length LP as last month, AF would be due tomorrow - but who knows :shrug: I guess my body is still messed up since I came off BCP so AF could come later, or could still come tomorrow even though I've had no spotting or AF cramps as usual...
> BUT, I'm trying to not get too down yet... I'm still in with a chance right?!?! [-o&lt;

Sorry to hear that hun but its not over yet i didnt get mine when i was pg before until 13dpo

xxx


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Well i'm meant to be oving today but dont think so - i dont think i'm destined to know when i ov this month as the tesco opk looked poss, the clearblue had no smiley face and my persona decided to not work today - sigh
But the same as caroline my cycles are still messed up since coming off the pill

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Thanks girls... it's just so hard staying positive isn't it!!!

Aaaaw angie, how confusing!!!! Maybe it's not such a good idea to test for ov with so many different tests? It's only gonna end up confusing you... I guess if you don't know, the only thing to do is just BD everyday, haha! I feel worn out just thinking about that though :wacko:
GL hun x


----------



## angie79

Caroline:-) said:


> Thanks girls... it's just so hard staying positive isn't it!!!
> 
> Aaaaw angie, how confusing!!!! Maybe it's not such a good idea to test for ov with so many different tests? It's only gonna end up confusing you... I guess if you don't know, the only thing to do is just BD everyday, haha! I feel worn out just thinking about that though :wacko:
> GL hun x

I do because i like to know for sure as rus has such a low sex drive and i can manage him to dtd a few days around ov 
Like i say maybe i'm not meant to know this month i just hope dtd yesterday morning is enough to cover it :nope:

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

I got a very faint line on my opk today. didn't test yesterday as I was at a friends wedding all day. So I think I will start ovulating soon.

Have some good ewcm (tmi?) this morning too.

BD'ing tonight ;)

xxx


----------



## squeal

I must be the only person that doesn't bother checking CM, I just can't be bothered. BD regularly, OPKs and pre-seed will do me just fine! I'm feeling quite relaxed about the TWW now for some reason, it should fly by I hope.


----------



## aileymouse

ha, i don't really check unless it's there iykwim?

I too am feeling qute relaxed about the tww :)


----------



## squeal

Lets hope we both get our BFP then! When are you testing? I'm unsure, I don't want to do it too early and be disapointed. I think I might try hold out until the 14th, that way I should be 13 DPO or there abouts.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I believe I've gotten my BFP early!!! I am not sure about uploading pics on here...because its just not too nice...but we'll just say for now its BFP!


----------



## Mellofishy

really Andrea? How many DPO are you? Would love to see pics! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I could be as much as 8 dpo....I can update a pic...I have one from this morning which was FLYING BFP now this one tonight is like barely there? but its there in person LOL

First one is from this morning....2nd one from tonight and 3rd is same test just an inverted pic...you can barely see the one I took later this afternoon :(:blush::nope:
 



Attached Files:







isthisBFPjpg.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 12









Number2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 13









Number2invert.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mellofishy

is there just supposed to be a second blue line, or a + sign? What kind of tests are they?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

They are just a // test! No + needed...they first one is Walgreen test 2nd is Walmart Test....


----------



## babyepperson

Hi all, I am new to this site but i am addicted to looking up baby info and reading/viewing other people's journeys. This is only our second month trying for a baby.. (will be our first baby) I can usually tell when I ovulate and I believe it was around Sept. 26th (same as last month) so I am currently 7 DPO. I wish that I would notice something that would give me a sign of being pregnant but I don't really notice anything out of the ordinary except that my PMS cramps seem to have started sooner than normal and are stronger than usual, but this could just be due to me paying closer attention to my body. I plan to go out and buy some cheap dollar store tests tomorrow and test in about 4 or 5 days. If I am pregnant this month, it would by far be the best birthday present EVER.. my bday is on OCT 12, so I should know by then if there is a baby growing in me or not!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all of the fellow TWWers. 

Andrea (about to turn 25)
Kentucky


----------



## Emma051980

AndreaFlorida said:


> I could be as much as 8 dpo....I can update a pic...I have one from this morning which was FLYING BFP now this one tonight is like barely there? but its there in person LOL
> 
> First one is from this morning....2nd one from tonight and 3rd is same test just an inverted pic...you can barely see the one I took later this afternoon :(:blush::nope:

If it's just a line that's meant to be there then then there is definatly something on that first test andrea....!!!!!
Congrats :happydance::happydance: Hopefully you've gotten a stronger line this morning!!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Fx'ed for you Andrea, how exciting! Keep on testing! The afternoon pee mightve been more diluted hence not showing as strongly as the first one. I hope this is start of BFP's for us all.

Welcome babyeperson, this site is fab for information, support and being able to be as crazy and irrational as you like!

Well ladies, I'm having a truck load of symptoms! Yesterday my BBS were so heavy and painful (never get this before, during or after AF) they're covered in veins (sexy) and my nips are extra sensitive. I couldn't/can't stop eating (nothing new there then...) keep getting cramps and throbbing pains to the middle and right side of my lower abdomen. This morning I was woken at 4am with heartburn which is still continuing, it feels like radiation or something!
OH reckons my BBS are huge and has now forgotten how to make eye contact and seems to be only able to stare in one direction. I think this happened last month too, so not taking it as a sign.
Hope everyone is well, I hope magpies makes an appearance today!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma051980

oh blousy, that sounds promising!! fx'd we all get our bfps this month!!!

i'm still smothering, just want to curl up and feel sorry for myself but unfortunatly, i'm heading out the door now for work :(


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh Emma! If you feel bad at work, ask them to let you go home!


----------



## Serene123

I think I'm 8DPO :shock:


----------



## WifeyS

Huge congrats for the pos test wooooo hooooo! 

I dont know what dpo I am, got a pos one on Fri and then another pos one last night so who knows! I hope I did ov on Fri as havent dtd since then! If ive missed out this month ill be so mad at myself. x


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies! I can see you've been busy over the weekend! Congrats for the positive test!!!

I am 6dpo today :) No symptoms except being out like a light by 8pm Saturday and unable to get up on Sunday morning, and this morning too. That's probably coincidence though as it's waaay too early.

Hope everyone is doing well and keeping up with the PMA!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Morning Cla, how are you? x


----------



## cla

im alright ive just got really bad in intergestion and its doing my head in:growlmad:
what have you been up too and have you got any symtoms????


----------



## Serene123

I have no symptoms. Not one! Which is probably a good thing since I'm not meant to be pregnant this month... :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

No syptoms for me at all! Had EWCM over the weekend and a pos OPK last night so i actually think we missed out this month all together! All that SMEP for nothing! Im mad! 

Anyway, to make myself feel better im going to buy a BBT kit from ebay - does anyone know if its important to have the 4 Digits or is 2 Digits ok? 

x


----------



## Carreg

You need to have 4 digits, 2 decimal places (so xx.xx) otherwise it's not accurate enough. I got mine here

xxx


----------



## cla

i tried temping and i just couldnt do it. i might give it another go and see what happens


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun.......Im going to buy some of the Clear Blue Digitak Ov Tests also and am bidding on a Persona! 

See im a crazy lady - but if I buy all these things it just makes me feel better ha ha x


----------



## Carreg

Good luck with the CB's and the Persona :) I use cheapy internet Ov tests but I know Magpies uses a Persona and loves it.

xxx


----------



## cla

i use one step ones off ebay and i have never had any trouble with them. and plus they are really cheap:thumbup:


----------



## aileymouse

squeal said:


> Lets hope we both get our BFP then! When are you testing? I'm unsure, I don't want to do it too early and be disapointed. I think I might try hold out until the 14th, that way I should be 13 DPO or there abouts.

I think I am just going to wait for AF, as I can't stand the disapointment.
Not really sure when AF is due cos I was a week late last month. So I'm just gonna wait and see.:winkwink:


----------



## blouseybrown

Heartburn city STILL over here :(
Had a mini flapjack and it's killed me.
*Waves to cla and wifey* 

X


----------



## WifeyS

Morning Blousey 

Ive been really ill over the weekend, was sick yesterday and had a bad tummy - my mother in law felt the same, so im guessing its something we ate or a bug. 

Im still feeling sick today but not actually been sick. Im so tired too - I think this is all down to the bug so cant really count it as a symptom ha ha


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> Heartburn city STILL over here :(
> Had a mini flapjack and it's killed me.
> *Waves to cla and wifey*
> 
> X

im getting it to its killing:growlmad:


----------



## Serene123

I always have heartburn, I always have sore boobs, I'm always gassy, and I always get migranes...

The only thing I have every time I'm pregnant is that I'm sick from 11dpo. So until then I have NO idea!! :(


----------



## WifeyS

Thats not fair......I want it too lol xx


----------



## cla

we are all like mad women with this 2ww:dohh:and we say we wont do it:haha:


----------



## blouseybrown

I said I woudn't symptom spot this time! Haha. 
Feeling really hopeful this month!!
I want us all to get BFPs so so much.


----------



## cla

i was just wondering what makes you feel so possitive that you have done it??
i wish i was like that:nope:
as anybody been checking up there:haha:


----------



## Carreg

It would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies! I want BFPs for everyone this month!! Not sure if I'm feeling hopeful this month or not....trying to give it time! I can do a FRER any time from Friday but I am going to try to wait as long as possible!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Well I just won a BBT kit on ebay for £2.99 - not bad. It includes a chart and an email with instructions etc......

I wont be able to start charting for real until cycle day one but might have a play about with it until then - hopefully wont even need it but just have a feeling we messed up this month and missed ov. 

I wish i was 13 dpo already ha ha xx


----------



## blouseybrown

It's just a feeling I have Cla, maybe I'm just deluded...


----------



## cla

i think my ticker as stopped moving lol:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## cla

as anybody been checking up there to see how it feels:blush:????


----------



## WifeyS

No Ive never done that - I dont really know what I should be feeling for!!! Anyone want to enlighten me? x


----------



## cla

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I always check my cervix, I know exactly where it should be every day of my cycle :rofl: and the type of CM :dohh:


----------



## WifeyS

I need to learn all of this stuff! Im so behind - all of you ladies are pros! xx


----------



## Carreg

Nope, have never checked up there and, like Wifey, wouldn't know how or what I was looking for!! Don't particularly want to start either as it'll just be a new thing for me to obsess about!!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Once you find it you know, because it's the only thing up there that moves during the month :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

Im a bit scared to try lol xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks everyone I really hope this is it but sometimes I wonder....


----------



## cla

oh my god thats funny.
so whats it like up there today:haha:


----------



## Carreg

How do you even reach that far in??? :shock:

xxx


----------



## cla

when i do it i sit on the toilet and think of england:haha: 
when i first done it i thought there was somthing wrong with me until i read someones thread:dohh:


----------



## Carreg

lol cla that made me choke on my orange squash!!! I'm sure I'd never be able to find it! And if I did I'd have no idea how it was supposed to feel compared to how it did feel OR what the way it felt meant!! Very confusing!!

xxx


----------



## cla

just have a go:haha:


----------



## Serene123

Mines high and open as per usual, it won't drop now until :witch: is here :lol: How's yours?

CM is creamy :sick:


----------



## cla

i havent checked yet, but i havent got a clue about the cm thing. 
iam 4dpo so what should it be like????


----------



## Serene123

I'd say creamy or dry x


----------



## Serene123

Like blobs of cream snot that doesn't stretch or none at all :lol:


----------



## cla

ohhh i will go and have a look in a bit i just cant be bothered to get up.


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:

Anyone else had any luck?? :rofl:


----------



## cla

come on ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

Ok, so I gave it a go....and I couldn't find anything? Is it possible for it to be so high that you can't reach it?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Yep! Some peoples are just too high x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

In some women they just can't feel it :( I'm sorry you cant find yours....:( I know this sounds silly but next time you go to the GYN for a check have them show you where its at!!


----------



## cla

isnt it good being high up:shrug:


----------



## Carreg

Bah, useless body! How am I supposed to check something I can't reach?? This must be why the Dr always had to piss about for so long getting my coil in & out...everything is too far away!! Stoopid elongated body :lol:

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww its just too high then! Sorry girly!


----------



## cla

i have just checked and mines low with loads of creamy cm. its got like a tinge of brown so i bet i will start to spot again soon


----------



## Carreg

Ok, now I have like mild crampy period type pains like I used to get after the Dr had been fiddling about up there putting my coil in or out :(

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Ok ladies prepare yourself TMI

I've just been to the loo and had a huge glob of CM that's stretchy but not clear like Egg Whites!! Its got a slight yelloy lime green tinge colour to it! Am I still fertile or is this normal for 3 dpo? I've never had that much CM before! 

Yuk!


----------



## Serene123

Green? Did it smell? :shock:


----------



## WifeyS

No didn't have any smell to it at all!!!! Maybe it wasn't green but more yellow!


----------



## Serene123

Mine's a little yellowish sometimes, that's normal! x


----------



## WifeyS

Does it mean it fertile cm when it stretchy but yellow? X


----------



## Serene123

Nope! Fertile is clear and stretchy. Yellow stretchy could be left over sperm ? :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

Well we haven't DTD deed since fri evening so it could be but doubtful! X x


----------



## Serene123

Maybe it's pregnant CM :lol:


----------



## WifeyS

I really hope so! 

As long as its not fertile CM and I'm missing out on fertile time its all good! X


----------



## BlueButterfly

I'm bit worry about my fertile time too. CD 20 and so far no Positive OPK! 
It is 4 months since I gave birth and I was hoping my body would be back to normal when I had 3 normal periods. Is it possible?


----------



## cla

I hope it's a good sign


----------



## WifeyS

BlueButterfly said:


> I'm bit worry about my fertile time too. CD 20 and so far no Positive OPK!
> It is 4 months since I gave birth and I was hoping my body would be back to normal when I had 3 normal periods. Is it possible?

I hope you get your pos OPK soon hun. Orrrrr maybe you have missed it - is that possible? have you been DTD reguarly? if so, you may have already covered it? I hope so hun....

Hows everyone getting on this evening? x


----------



## blouseybrown

Feeling up and down this evening, shouting at OH one minute and then demanding kisses the next. Oh dear! He can't keep up with me... I'm either preggo or have mega PMS.


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> Feeling up and down this evening, shouting at OH one minute and then demanding kisses the next. Oh dear! He can't keep up with me... I'm either preggo or have mega PMS.

Bless you chick......Im like that most days anyway ha ha ha 

Im seeing a lot of pos OPK's tonight at 8dpo leading to BFP! Im defo doing an OPK at 8dpo ha ha ha xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

blouseybrown said:


> Feeling up and down this evening, shouting at OH one minute and then demanding kisses the next. Oh dear! He can't keep up with me... I'm either preggo or have mega PMS.

I think honestly in my opinion...its the TTC stress....its rough!


----------



## blouseybrown

You're probably right Andrea! I shouted at him for not wearing his slippers because his sock fluff gets everywhere, then I told him to get out of the kitchen when I was cooking. Then he tried kissing me when I had my mouthful of food and he got told to eff off.
He's just winding me up, he's sat opposite me on his laptop and even that's winding me up.
I'm probably best just going to bed!!


----------



## raisin

Hi ladies, how is everyone tonight?

After days of waiting I finally got my positive OPK today, several days late!


----------



## Mellofishy

Has anyone heard from her at all? Not like her to not check in...
Hope everything is ok for her.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know I miss Magpie :( shes never gone this long I hope she is okay :(.....I am snappy as well maybe it is a preggo ssymptom? I duno I'm feeling awful crampy!


----------



## sequeena

Taking a break. See my journal for details.


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry not been around been having a semi crisis with TTC.

Guess I am in my 2WW but we didnt do it my 3 in a row cycle days because we had fallen out so chances are very low.

Hope your all okay. Hopefully I will be back in full force when I have sorted my head out (and my OH).

xxxx


----------



## Emma051980

Morning Becca :winkwink:
Hope your ok hon :hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

Hi Becca! Good to see you've posted. Hope you get things sorted out with your OH, these things happen but I reckon you'll sort it! I think it's the whole stress of TTC, it can really test relationships. Me and OH have certainly been tested on a good few occasions now. 
Chin up and you know where we are if you need to let off steam!
:) XXX


----------



## 4magpies

He is just really annoying me at the moment.

He wants to TTC, I am starting to change my mind. I dont think he deserves to be the father of my child at the mo kinda thing.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Are you going through questioning if it's him you want children with?
I go through that at least once a week with Arron! :D Are you the same age as me? I'm 23... I think it's quite normal at this age to feel like that!


----------



## 4magpies

blouseybrown said:


> Are you going through questioning if it's him you want children with?
> I go through that at least once a week with Arron! :D Are you the same age as me? I'm 23... I think it's quite normal at this age to feel like that!

Yeah I'm 23 aswell.

Sometimes I just think he needs to grow up.

Hes confusing. He is convinced I am pregnant this month. Hes an idiot.

x


----------



## cla

im sorry you are having a hard time with your oh, i really hope you sort it out:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Hey Becca, good to see you back again :hugs: I hope everything is back on track soon.

7DPO today and no symptoms to speak of, have also lost my PMA (seems to always be the case around this time) and generally blah. So effed off with this whole NTNP business. CBA today.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont even know what DPO I am, lost track and to be honest I dont care. Pointless thinking about it this month cause its another wasted month.

x


----------



## squeal

I'm really confused today.

I got a +OPK Friday and Saturday, but today when I woke up I had LOADS of fertile CM. Is it possible to still have fertile CM after O? We didn't BD last night so now I am worried. My OPK was negative again yesterday. My CP is higher than normal (not that I check that often) but I'm not sure if that's good or bad or where it should be at this stage anyway! Could I still have missed that egg? Last time we BD was Sunday morning.

xx


----------



## blouseybrown

4magpies said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> Are you going through questioning if it's him you want children with?
> I go through that at least once a week with Arron! :D Are you the same age as me? I'm 23... I think it's quite normal at this age to feel like that!
> 
> Yeah I'm 23 aswell.
> 
> Sometimes I just think he needs to grow up.
> 
> Hes confusing. He is convinced I am pregnant this month. Hes an idiot.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Well, you never know...


----------



## cla

well im pissed off big time today:growlmad:
im 5dpo and ive started to spot again :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
does anybody know anything about progesterone cream????
sorry about the angry faces:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> well im pissed off big time today:growlmad:
> im 5dpo and ive started to spot again :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> does anybody know anything about progesterone cream????
> sorry about the angry faces:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Could be implantation bleed, that usually happens around then.


----------



## cla

i have been like this for the last 2 months, its usally not this early:growlmad:


----------



## aileymouse

Hugs magpies, hope you sort it out soon.

Hubby and I have been going at it like the clappers! lol.

Almost got my +opk. have a good feeling about this month xx


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla! It could still be implantation bleeding. I really hope it is hun! Fx'ed for you. 
XX


----------



## cla

i dont think it is as i was like this last month:growlmad:
how are you???


----------



## WifeyS

I dont know if its all in my head but I feel like my bbs are a bit burny!!! Its very slight but comes and goes! I woke up in the night and the bottom of my back was really achy, thats so unusual for me. x


----------



## WifeyS

Im really freaking myself out - I seem to keep feeling exactly what my ticker says I should be feeling! I dont realise I have written the same thing until ive posted it ha ha! x


----------



## cla

its looking good then:thumbup:


----------



## blouseybrown

Haha Wifey! How eerie. I'm feeling the exact same, bad back, sore/burny bbs and increased CM. I just want to know now :(
X


----------



## cla

this isnt fair you pair will be leaving me here all on my own:nope:


----------



## blouseybrown

No Cla, we're all getting BFPs!


----------



## 4magpies

I'll still be here with you Cla. Dont worry.

xxx


----------



## cla

fingers crossed. i really hope we all do it but im not getting my hopes up, which i think is good on my behalf


----------



## Carreg

I'll still be here too Cla, so don't worry!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Oh dont worry, Ive done this to myself before - its prob all in my head. 

I think we missed OV this month anyway so I dont know why im getting excited! 

HURRY UP TWW!!!!! 

When will everyone be testing? Im defo testing early - and im not even going to lie ha ha!!! Ive got 50 IC tests in the bathroom screeming at me every morning - TEST TEST TEST ha ha ha xxx Im defo loosing the plot x


----------



## 4magpies

I have one IC that I got with my preseed but doubt I'm gonna use it.

I am sooo not pregnant.

x


----------



## Carreg

WifeyS said:


> When will everyone be testing? Im defo testing early - and im not even going to lie ha ha!!! Ive got 50 IC tests in the bathroom screeming at me every morning - TEST TEST TEST ha ha ha xxx Im defo loosing the plot x

I have the same problem with IC's in the bathroom! I also have 2 Superdrug tests, a Tesco test and a FRER still too! I can use a FRER from Friday but going to try not to. AF is due on the 14th. When are you testing?

xxx


----------



## cla

thank you everybody, it just feels everybody around me as moved on and im still here. its been a hard 7 months:cry:


----------



## WifeyS

Oh I forgot to mention the two super drug tests and the clear blue test I have too ha ha! 

Ill prob start from 7 dpo knowing me - im not going to lie! x


----------



## cla

only a couple of days left then:winkwink:


----------



## WifeyS

cla said:


> thank you everybody, it just feels everybody around me as moved on and im still here. its been a hard 7 months:cry:

Hun I know how you feel. Last year my three best friends all started trying for their 2nd babies, we started trying for our first (although Ive been off the pill since 2006 NTNP and didnt even really think about it to be honest).......well now all three of my besties have the most beautiful babies, all born within a month of each other.....its been hard as I wish I could be part of it all but im still over the moon for them all. x


----------



## cla

i was one of the first to have a baby and all of my friend are on there 3rd, they snezze and the are pregnant:growlmad:
if i didnt have you lot i would go crazy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Try not to cave at 7dpo Wifey!! I am 7dpo today and know how hard it is but also know that I will get a BFN whether I am pg or not and that will dishearten me even more. Be strong!!

xxx


----------



## cla

Carreg said:


> Try not to cave at 7dpo Wifey!! I am 7dpo today and know how hard it is but also know that I will get a BFN whether I am pg or not and that will dishearten me even more. Be strong!!
> 
> xxx

so when did you say you was testing then????


----------



## WifeyS

Carreg said:


> Try not to cave at 7dpo Wifey!! I am 7dpo today and know how hard it is but also know that I will get a BFN whether I am pg or not and that will dishearten me even more. Be strong!!
> 
> xxx

Ill try - thanks hun! I may have to go put all the tests in my husbands car so that they are not in the house during the day lol xx


----------



## WifeyS

cla said:


> i was one of the first to have a baby and all of my friend are on there 3rd, they snezze and the are pregnant:growlmad:
> if i didnt have you lot i would go crazy xxxxxxxx

Thank god for baby and bump :thumbup:


----------



## cla

off the subject iam soooooooooooooooo hungry i want food.
whats everybody having nice????


----------



## Carreg

Cla - I'm going to try not to test until AF is due but I will probably cave around 10dpo and then test everyday until BFP or AF!! I am going to try and wait as long as I can though.

xx


----------



## cla

do you think you will be able to hold out, i know i wont and i know i havent done. its just i need to pee on somthing:thumbup:
i have just checked up there (thinking of england) and it was high up but still a little bit of watery brown


----------



## Carreg

Doubtful on the holding out front, I always say that I will wait as long as I can but then the minute the alarm goes off on 10dpo I am running for the tests!!

What does high up & watery brown usually signify? Is that good? Spotting could be implantation!!

xxx


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue, i think its my body is F****D UP LOL


----------



## squeal

This may sound like the most ridiculous question but any opinions will be appreciated!!

We're maybe going to Alton Towers next week, if I happen to be pregnant (I will test that day to find out, so I'm testing on 14th) could going on a roller coaster so early on have any effect? Could it cause the egg to detach or anything?

Also is it common to still have fertile CM after O? 

Why is the female body so confusing!

My CP seems high at the moment too, where should it be after O, anyone know?

And for lunch I am having butternut squash soup :)

xx


----------



## cla

I know you shouldn't go on rides if you are pregnant, it says it on all the signs that you can't go on.
I haven't got a clue on the cervix thing, I just have a mess not knowing what it means:dohh:
I had Tom soup with cheese and it was lovely mmmmmmmm


----------



## squeal

I know that, but I just thought that with it being just cells still it might be okay? I just wouldn't want to ruin anything if I were pregnant. I suppose the saying, better safe than sorry applies here!


----------



## Tryingfor3

I hate the 2ww. Especially when you're late. This is only my second month off of BC so it's still early on. But dangit it's not doing what it's supposed to! I have a 33-34 day cycle. Been charting with Fertility Friend. Last month, at 13dpo my temps dropped and AF at 15 dpo. Sore BBs and cramps. Whole deal. This month, nothing. Feeling good. Got my O on Sept. 19. It's now 16 dpo and temps are still high. POAS yesterday, and BFN. Figured I'd try again Friday. I'm not thinking I'll have AF since temps are still soaring above coverline. Any thoughts here? Going crazy!


----------



## Emma051980

afternoon ladies :)
well my cold is finally started to go now i think (i hope!!) feeling so much better today! oh is still fairly bad though but says he's feeling better today than yesterday! he was in a cold sweat last night, was quite worried about him :(

anyway, no symptoms as of yet for me, although i'm only 4dpo, not planning on testing until maybe this day next week. i ov'd very late so i'm due on thursday next week i think... and we only dtd on the friday night, the day i ov'd because we both woke up smothering on the saturday :(

fx'd for us all this month, i'm feeling kind hopeful and i don't know why ha!!


----------



## Carreg

I had 2 petit filous for lunch. I wasn't really very hungry.

xxx


----------



## cla

God I would be starving


----------



## Carreg

lol I don't eat a lot, I love food though (hence the title of my journal, all we really talk about is cooking!!). Can't wait to go home for my supper!

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

squeal said:


> This may sound like the most ridiculous question but any opinions will be appreciated!!
> 
> We're maybe going to Alton Towers next week, if I happen to be pregnant (I will test that day to find out, so I'm testing on 14th) could going on a roller coaster so early on have any effect? Could it cause the egg to detach or anything?
> 
> Also is it common to still have fertile CM after O?
> 
> Why is the female body so confusing!
> 
> My CP seems high at the moment too, where should it be after O, anyone know?
> 
> And for lunch I am having butternut squash soup :)
> 
> xx

I know this is crazy but when I was pregnant with my youngest DS.....I didn't know I was 9 weeks pregnant and rode all sorts of roller coasters LOL...as we went on vacation.....oops....but hes here today 21 months old! LOL.....so I wouldn't if I were you....just saying I got very LUCKY!


----------



## loopylew2

Tryingfor3 said:


> I hate the 2ww. Especially when you're late. This is only my second month off of BC so it's still early on. But dangit it's not doing what it's supposed to! I have a 33-34 day cycle. Been charting with Fertility Friend. Last month, at 13dpo my temps dropped and AF at 15 dpo. Sore BBs and cramps. Whole deal. This month, nothing. Feeling good. Got my O on Sept. 19. It's now 16 dpo and temps are still high. POAS yesterday, and BFN. Figured I'd try again Friday. I'm not thinking I'll have AF since temps are still soaring above coverline. Any thoughts here? Going crazy!

all sounds promising....im also 13dpo and got :bfn: today......not gonna bother till AF now....Way too disappointing......:cry: xxx


----------



## caseyann

Hello Ladies! I was a September tester on this string... thought that I was pregnant had one of those evil blue tests.... false positive. Anyway we decided to just stop trying because it was too heartbeaking, month after month not getting pregnant... fast forward wasnt feelilng too good lately so decided to try a dollar store test, had a few tucked away in the cabinet. So last night for kicks did a test, showed a definite line.. but with evap lines and stuff thought nothing of it... did another one this morning, was a faint line but again the pessimistic in me wrote it off to nothing. Finally on my lunch break stopped and got a pack of First Response... and was very positive within about 20 seconds... am kinda flabbergasted right now. I am not even due for the witch till the 9th so got a definite positive early! I had given up and boom there it is... just wanted to tell you ladies that it can and will happen :)


----------



## WifeyS

caseyann said:


> Hello Ladies! I was a September tester on this string... thought that I was pregnant had one of those evil blue tests.... false positive. Anyway we decided to just stop trying because it was too heartbeaking, month after month not getting pregnant... fast forward wasnt feelilng too good lately so decided to try a dollar store test, had a few tucked away in the cabinet. So last night for kicks did a test, showed a definite line.. but with evap lines and stuff thought nothing of it... did another one this morning, was a faint line but again the pessimistic in me wrote it off to nothing. Finally on my lunch break stopped and got a pack of First Response... and was very positive within about 20 seconds... am kinda flabbergasted right now. I am not even due for the witch till the 9th so got a definite positive early! I had given up and boom there it is... just wanted to tell you ladies that it can and will happen :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats - What DPO are you hun? 

I cant wait to test!! Im wayyyy to early lol x


----------



## caseyann

Thanks WifeyS! I didnt even track last month so I am guessing but I think around 8 or 9 dpo..... :) Sending Baby Dust your way!!! Hope this one is sticky :)


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Congrats Casey!! :)

Today has been a struggle! Went to meadowhall with my friend and the kids... Well I was having hot flushes, feeling faint, bbs killing me. And went from laughing to tears in seconds just now with my OH, poor bloke doesn't know what to do.
If I'm not pregnant then I'm going to the docs about severe pmt.
X


----------



## cla

This spotting is really getting me down, it doesnt bother me not being pregnant but I feel this is stopping anychance I have got


----------



## Mellofishy

Casey...Congrats on your BFP!! Thanks for letting us know and helping us with our PMA! I, am also going to just "let things happen" I'm now hoping we get pregnant in November or later..I'd love a Fall baby!
FXed for everyone!


----------



## blouseybrown

Is it heavy cla? Does this happen every month? Perhaps you should see a doc and get it checked out if it's happening all the time.


----------



## cla

I've been like this since I was on the pill. If I would have known I would never have gone it. It's only a tiny bit not much, I have been to the docs and he said it was my hormones. When I had the post mortom results back I asked the doctor and he said ib but you can't have that everymonth. 
I got pregnant when I was spotting too, but I really hate it.
I'm sorry for ranting xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Rant away Cla! It helps! I can understand it being frustrating, but there's still every chance so keep focused on that chickarooo!
X


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Casey! Thanks for sharing. I was going to NTNP this month, but didn't really work. I started OPKs instead :rofl:


----------



## Tryingfor3

17 dpo now and temps still high. no pms symptoms at all. tested again today. couldnt help myself. still BFN. really moody tho. my 2 year old was bad today and i flew off the handle. had to send her to her room and then when she was taking her nap went to my room. i didnt know i was tired, but we both slept almost 4 hours! felt a lot better after the nap tho. been having lots of diarrhea today (sorry tmi). dont know whats going on with me. i tested positive with the 2 year old right away. didnt know i was pregnant at all until i was about 8 weeks along with my 5 year old so cant go by that! shouldnt i be getting a BFP if i was at this point? i called the doctor and the nurse said theres still hope and to wait till friday or monday to test. making Hubby take put the tests in the car with him when he goes to work in the morning, or ill never be able to wait that long!


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Casey......xxxxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies, how are we all? The spotting stopped Cla?
Well I've woken up today after a horrible night, had heartburn, v.bad gas (so embarrassing in front of OH, went and slept on the couch! Came clean this morning and he couldn't stop laughing.) And bbs are itchy and uncomfortable!
Also I feel like I have a hangover? I haven't had a drop of alcohol for two months... HMMMM. Maybe I'm just getting my hopes up too much...


----------



## blouseybrown

Plus I have the worst headache. :(


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone! Congrats on the BFP Casey :) Cla, has the spotting stopped now? :hugs:

8dpo and my temp is down a tiny bit again today which means my PMA is even more through the floor. Am so out this month.

xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
well i have checked up there and there was only a tiny bit of brown, but this is what it is always like so we will have to see


----------



## aileymouse

morning all!

Congrats casey! 

I'm feeling hopefull still....or maybe it's just wishful thinking lol.

Kinda still following the SMEP but husband and I are like rabbits atm!!


----------



## Tryingfor3

17 dpo today. couldn't stop waking up looking at the clock and going back to sleep. the DH alarm went off and he had to run upstairs to turn it off, of course I couldn't go back to sleep. So just temped and got up. About an hour earlier than I normally temp, but temps went up again! Trying to decide if that's just because of the sleep issue or what. BFN yesterday so I don't know. No sign of AF. Is there a way to link your FF chart and maybe you ladies can give me some ideas?


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations casey great news!

Tryingfor3 your signs sound really promising I hope you can hold out to test in a few days

Magpies - lovely to see you back I hope you get things sorted out with your OH.

AFM bit baffled this cycle did OPKs all last week - no lines, then one on Saturday showed really faint line which was progress, forgot on Sunday due to not getting in from work til 2am! Then Monday stronger and I thought I was nearly there - then yesterday NEGATIVE again!!! Suspect therefore that I ovulated Sunday and missed my +ve OPK but we didn't BD on Sunday due to work - only Bded on Monday morning! So I suspect i am out this month - pants!!!

Can't believe some of you guys as testing already and I am just trying to figure out if I have ovulated yet!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

at it like rabbits where do you get the energy from


----------



## blouseybrown

Just done a test, BFN. Why oh why did I do it?
X


----------



## Carreg

:hugs: blousey. Take heart from the fact that 7dpo is way too early and it could still be a BFP in the making.

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Dya think so Carreg? It was third wee of the day too, and I had to squeeze it out. I dunno what came over me!
I'm an idiot.


----------



## cla

dont be so hard on yourself, i really want to do one too. i think its the urge just to pee on somthing:dohh:


----------



## Carreg

In that case it could definitely still be a BFP in the making!! 7dpo really is way early. Implantation takes place between 6-12dpo and can take 2-4 days before the HCG levels rise enough to be picked up by a test so the earliest you could possibly get a BFP is 8dpo providing you had the earliest possible implantation and the shortest possible timing, and you can still be holding out for a BFP until 16dpo approx. Plus, we can never know exactly when we Ov, even with temping, OPKs etc etc, it can always vary by a day or two so your dpo may not be correct, you may only be 5dpo when you think you're 7 or whatever. That's all a bit rambling, but in short, yes, 7dpo is really early and you shouldn't expect anything but a BFN at this stage! So, wait a few days (I'd say 10dpo at the earliest if you can manage it!) and test again....if you can't manage to wait then try not to get down if they all come up BFN :)

xxx


----------



## cla

how do you know soooooo much:winkwink:


----------



## Carreg

extensive research!! Well, not extensive, but just reading bits and pieces really :) I find it all very interesting and I always get quite involved with anything I am doing and do lots of reading into it no matter what it is. I guess I just like to be as well informed as possible!

xxx


----------



## cla

so we can come to you if we need any answers then


----------



## Carreg

LOL you can try? I don't claim to be the font of all knowledge or anything!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

you know a lot more then i do.
how many dpo are you today???


----------



## Carreg

8dpo today :) PMA = zero!

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks girls, feel a bit better.
I guess because I've been having a lot of symptoms, it would show or something.
Is it possible to have preggo symptoms before implantation?


----------



## cla

have you got any symtoms. i know you dont want to ss but have you got any


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue


----------



## Carreg

Blousey, it's not really likely that you would have genuine symptoms before implantation as it's only after implantation that your body really becomes 'aware' that anything is going on as that is when all the hormones start kicking off etc. Maybe the symptoms you have had have been coincidence? The 2WW can make your mind do craaazy things! Last month I was convinced I was having symptoms from 3dpo :lol: :haha:

cla - nope, no symptoms at all except a bit tired but that might just be the change in weather and the darkness in the mornings and evenings. What about you ladies?

xxx


----------



## cla

ive got bugger all :growlmad: the only symtom i have got is i want to pee on somthing:growlmad:


----------



## Carreg

hehe that's the worst symptom of all!! How are you holding up?

xxx


----------



## cla

its like a drug peeing on somthing how hard can it be to control myself, for gods sake im 29.
i might go and pee on an opk:winkwink:


----------



## Carreg

:lol: I did that last month cla....I got so desperate to pee on something that I got an OPK out and did it!! Let me just say....it really didn't help! Not for me anyway!

xxx


----------



## cla

it wont for me either, its just somthing to do.
i just hope i have stopped spotting.
how are you otherwise


----------



## Carreg

FX'd the spotting has stopped :)

I am ok, just in work and it's freeeezing and there is bugger all to do! Going out to town with my boss at lunch to go to WHSmith so I can buy 'Miss Dahl's Voluptuous Delights' whilst it's on offer - reduced from £20 to £6! Very excited! How're you, other than desperate to POAS?

xxx


----------



## squeal

I keep doing OPKs just for the fun of it too and for something to do!! I should stop though really, it's not needed.

I think it's my imagination but I keep having tiny little cramps so I am hoping it's implantation. I have no other symptoms though whatsoever. xx


----------



## cla

i just done one and nothing came up. i feel that much better now:winkwink:


----------



## Mellofishy

squeal...how many DPO are you? I am guessing your ticker is incorrect!


----------



## squeal

Mellofishy said:


> squeal...how many DPO are you? I am guessing your ticker is incorrect!

It is yeah! I think I O on Saturday. Had +OPK Friday and Saturday so I am 4 or 5 DPO.


----------



## Tryingfor3

Dang my husband. He forgot to take the HPTs in his car when he left. Don't think I can resist peeing on something! But it was negative yesterday and the day before that. I don't want another BFN...


----------



## Carreg

Be strong, Tryingfor3!!

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

How much longer would you wait till testing again?


----------



## Carreg

What dpo are you on? 

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

17 and temps still high. neg yesterday tho


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ladies, 

Ive been snowed under today with wedding work so thats keeping the TWW off of my mind! Thank god. Just enough time to pop by and say hi. 

x


----------



## Tryingfor3

Nurse said that FF probably just got my O day wrong or something.


----------



## Carreg

Your wedding, or someone elses, Wifey?

When's AF due, Tryingfor3? The closer you are to that the more likely to get a BFP, but the general rule apparently is 'if you get a BFN, wait 2 days and test again'

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

Havent been to doc just called them to ask about possible cysts or blood tests


----------



## Tryingfor3

I was officially late monday. took a test then and yesterday. driving me nuts lol


----------



## squeal

I don't temp, but those that do, when you get that temp rise do you actually feel hot yourself, do you get hot flushes or anything?


----------



## WifeyS

Carreg said:


> Your wedding, or someone elses, Wifey?
> 
> When's AF due, Tryingfor3? The closer you are to that the more likely to get a BFP, but the general rule apparently is 'if you get a BFN, wait 2 days and test again'
> 
> xxx

Someone elses hun, Im a wedding planner, I have my own business. We do chair covers, wedding planning, room dressing, venue searching etc etc......I really enjoy it. 

I planned my own wedding this year too - it was a bit of a rush job as was getting married next year but after the last MMC my husband said - come on we need something to take our minds off all this lets get married in 3 months ha ha!! Luckily because I have so many contacts I was able to have a lovely big traditional wedding x


----------



## Tryingfor3

No hot flashes or hot feeling. and the difference is usually only half a degree!


----------



## Tryingfor3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-09-06

See not much of a huge change as far as being able to feel it


----------



## cla

why when everybody is talking to me i wont to kill them:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Carreg

lol Tryingfor3 - nice to see my chart being put to good use :D It's not a big rise no, so you wouldn't feel it.

Wifey - oh wow, you lucky thing! I would love to be a wedding planner!! I loooove helping people organise and plan! Research is one of my specialities (OH is always telling me I should get a job where I have to research and organise as I am so good at it!). I didn't think it would be your own wedding (because of your username) but thought I'd better check!!

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

your chart? thats the link i copied off my chart lol guess i didnt find the right way to get mine specifically lol:dohh:


----------



## Carreg

LOL 100% guaranteed that is my chart! :lol: My charts, it is the 2nd one down Don't worry about it though :)

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

then how do i get the link to link my own chart?


----------



## Carreg

On FF go to Sharing (on the left hand side) then Home Page Setup and the link is at the top of the page in a box called Your Charting Home Page Web Address :)

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im going to start temping next cycle if I have no luck this cycle. Ive ordered a kit from ebay - just waiting for delivery. 

Im also going to use the smiley face opks as im sick of second guesing if they are pos or not! 

Also I was looking at my IC tests this morning - had a little read through the instruction leaflet and it says that these tests can be used from as early as 6 days from when the egg has been fertilised - does that man 6dpo? It also says that it can take up to 25 minutes for a posative line to appear! No 10 minute rule with these bad boys ha ha xx


----------



## Tryingfor3

Yeh I don't see any of that. Guess it matters that I don't have VIP?


----------



## Tryingfor3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501

Nevermind figured it out :D


----------



## Carreg

Your temp going up like that could be a good sign as the progesterone rise causes the temp rise :)

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

i know right lol then why the stinkin BFN


----------



## Carreg

maybe you had late implantation?

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

/sigh who knows. i hate the 2ww. especially when its longer than 2 weeks! any thoughts on when to test again?


----------



## Carreg

Probably best to give it a couple of days an then test again so you don't get disheartened by it. So, Friday? That's my absolute earliest for testing too!

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

:loo: do what i can i suppose. be 19 dpo by friday


----------



## squeal

I keep getting little dull aches a bit like when I O, is implantation meant to feel a bit like O or not?

Also if I O on Saturday, do you count Saturday as 1 DPO or Sunday as 1DPO?


----------



## Tryingfor3

Sunday is 1 dpo if you O on Saturday.


----------



## Carreg

If you O on Saturday, Sunday is 1dpo :) I don't know what implantation feels like, sorry hun as I never noticed it with Felix!

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

Afraid I didn't notice it with either my girls or my MC either. Sorry :(


----------



## squeal

Thank you :) I suppose 4DPO is a bit soon for implantation then.


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, implantation is normally 6-12dpo and takes 2-4 days :)

I just read something on another forum about a glass of red wine between 3-8dpo helping with implantation because of increasing blood flow and helping the uterine lining become more spongy and thicker etc. No idea if this is true or not but sounds like a bloody good idea to me!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

thats a great excuse to have a glass or two:winkwink:


----------



## Tryingfor3

How soon after implantation occurs can you get a BFP? And I had a dip below coverline on 12 dpo but isn't that too late for implantation?


----------



## squeal

Ahh I don't like red wine! Will white have the same effect do you think?

Is anyone writing a journal or anything? I am thinking of starting one and then carry it on through pregnancy, if I ever get to that stage!


----------



## squeal

Tryingfor3 said:


> How soon after implantation occurs can you get a BFP? And I had a dip below coverline on 12 dpo but isn't that too late for implantation?

I think it varies as with anything person to person but I've read of people getting BFP as early as 8DPO. I am waiting until 12 DPO to test, I hope that should be long enough.


----------



## cla

i love it, so i will have yours :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

lol cla - yeah, good enough excuse!! I have cut alcohol completely for the last fortnight as I really want to not drink at all in the 2WW and only minimally (if there's a good reason!) before that but if one glass of red today could help things along a little bit then who am I to argue!!!

Tryingfor3 - it's still perfectly possible to implant at 12dpo. And if you got your Ov dates wrong and you actually Ov'd later than you thought then there may still be time :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol I think it is supposed to be just red wine..and just one little glass! A whole bottle won't give you extra chances :lol:

I have a journal, squeal, there's a link in my sig. It's not very journally a lot of the time...we seem to descend into food and silliness an awful lot but I do record NTNP stuff as well!

xxx

xxx


----------



## squeal

Carreg said:


> lol I think it is supposed to be just red wine..and just one little glass! A whole bottle won't give you extra chances :lol:
> 
> I have a journal, squeal, there's a link in my sig. It's not very journally a lot of the time...we seem to descend into food and silliness an awful lot but I do record NTNP stuff as well!
> 
> xxx
> 
> xxx

I have one on here, but I was thinking more of pen and paper as well, then you can still pictures in too and something to keep.


----------



## Mother of 4

Hi ladies :flower: I've taken too many test already so I'm going to wait 'til Saturday (9th) morning to test again which is the day :af: is due. I've had lower back ache in the tail bone aread since last week it's pretty uncomfortable, sore breast, and nausea last night that lasted only an hr. I seem to be having more symptoms the closer I get to :af: but not for sure if it's her playing tricks on me or if it's for a good cause :baby:. Hoping for a :bfp: for all you ladies and I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Carreg

Ahh I get it. I used to and I loved doing it. I used to set aside time to write in it every day, add pics, things I'd picked up from walks etc etc but sort of got out of the habit and now don't have a lot of time to do it :( That's just a poor excuse though and I really should go back to it as they are great to look through years later.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Its such a great idea - in fact my mother did the same thing with her pregnancy with me, I have the book upstairs, it goes right from TTC to when I take my first steps. 

I did start one with my last pregnancy but that didnt end well so havent started another just yet! x


----------



## squeal

WifeyS said:


> Its such a great idea - in fact my mother did the same thing with her pregnancy with me, I have the book upstairs, it goes right from TTC to when I take my first steps.
> 
> I did start one with my last pregnancy but that didnt end well so havent started another just yet! x

Aww that's lovely! I bet it's so nice to have. I would really like to do one, I should get on with it. My OH doesn't have any pictures of when he was a child and barely any of his Mum so he will really be into capturing every moment of his kids lives as he has nothing to look back at himself and so would like his children to be able to when they're older on thier childhood.


----------



## Tryingfor3

Am I the only one here not in UK?


----------



## aileymouse

I started a journal with my daughter but got bored after a week! typical of me. 
I also started a scrap book of pictures but got of that too!!


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> I started a journal with my daughter but got bored after a week! typical of me.
> I also started a scrap book of pictures but got of that too!!

That's my problem, I either get bored or read them back and think I sound stupid so I get rid of them!


----------



## AuntBug

Tryingfor3 said:


> Am I the only one here not in UK?

Nope! I'm in North Carolina, but most of this thread is from the UK. It's fun in the am cause there's tons to read, but lonely in the evening, everyone else is asleep.

Where are you located Tryingfor3?


----------



## Tryingfor3

I'm in Central Indiana. I was really surprised that there were people posting at 4 am this morning. Now I know why lol


----------



## AuntBug

For your amusement, my lunchtime OPK.....

DH: What were the results?
Me: Oh, still negative. I'm pretty sure I OV on Sat.
DH: Then why are you still doing the tests?
Me: I said pretty sure, not certain!
DH: (rolls eyes)

Come on, I have to pee on something! :rofl:


----------



## WifeyS

I cant take this TWW! I want to know now! 

Ive bought myself a Persona Monitor off ebay and a BBT Kit to start temping next month - that will help me get over the BFN, something new to play with lol xxxx


----------



## cla

WifeyS said:


> I cant take this TWW! I want to know now!
> 
> Ive bought myself a Persona Monitor off ebay and a BBT Kit to start temping next month - that will help me get over the BFN, something new to play with lol xxxx

Is the persona any good ???


----------



## Emma051980

evening ladies! hope everyone is well today :)

still no symptoms, 5dpo today although i'm still smothering with a cold - i thought it was starting to clear up but feel today like i've taken a step backwards :( although i do think my now husky voice is rather sexy haha - oh doesn't agree though haha!!

this 2ww is dragging in, just hurry up god damn it!!!


----------



## Emma051980

oh look, on my ticker it says stuffy nose is a symptom on 5dpo haha, i'm clearly up the duff so!!!


----------



## cla

You lucky so and so I haven't had one of the symptoms yet:cry:


----------



## Emma051980

haha Cla, i'm hardly counting it as a symptom considering i've been smothering since Saturday and so has my oh and i seriously doubt he's preggers haha!!


----------



## aileymouse

Aunt Bug, our cycles are the same and I got a definate positive opk yesterday.

I have a kinda pulling/cramping in my uterus right now. Still got to BD tonight and tomorrow just to make sure, then we can finally have a break, I'm knackered and aching.

Got a horrible cough too which isn't helping as my stomach muscles are pulled :(


----------



## WifeyS

Im not sure if the Persona is any good but Magpie uses it and says she loves it. Ill let you know next cycle lol! Orrrrrr hopefully I wont have to and ill send it on to one of you lovely ladies! x


----------



## cla

Is it better then opks???


----------



## WifeyS

Well apparently yes! Im just jumping on the TTC bandwagon! This is how these big companies make all their money - desperados like me! xx


----------



## Tryingfor3

I'm starting to wonder if AF is coming int he next couple days (don't even care at the moment just want my body to do SOMETHING). BBs started hurting today. I had short tempers with the kids today. And when OH came home today, I wanted to tell him to F himself, but I couldn't figure out why I was upset with him. Still not sure.


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> Aunt Bug, our cycles are the same and I got a definate positive opk yesterday.
> 
> I have a kinda pulling/cramping in my uterus right now. Still got to BD tonight and tomorrow just to make sure, then we can finally have a break, I'm knackered and aching.
> 
> Got a horrible cough too which isn't helping as my stomach muscles are pulled :(

Thanks aileymouse. I really am pretty sure I had a pos on Saturday, but this is my first month OPK so I don't know for sure. The line got darker Thurs and Fri, and Sat it was oh so close to the control. I think that's as dark as it's going to get. I'm on antibiotics for a UTI, so I don't know if that is messing with the test at all. I also had OV pain from the left side Sat night.

We :sex: Thurs, Sat, Sun and Yesterday - so I think we're pretty covered. If not, on to the next cycle.

My niece turns three on Oct 16th, so I'm going to hold out testing until then and hope she brings me :dust:

When are you planning to test?


----------



## Emma051980

on 6dpo today for me but already i think im out :(
got a terrible urge to test this morning which obviously was a bfn!!! 
but i have all the usual cramps i get a week before af is due - i'm due probably between tuesday and thursday next week.....

was actually feeling hopeful this month but i guess its not to be :(


----------



## Emma051980

duplicated!


----------



## Carreg

Emma - I hope your cold is better soon :hugs:

Wifey - you'll have to let us know about the Persona. I use IC OPK's but I have to admit I have been tempted by a Persona before so it'll be good to know how you get on with it.

9dpo today and temp is down a bit more again and so is my PMA. We're into minus numbers with that now!! My temp rose nicely until 6dpo and it's just been gradually down each day since so I really think that I am out. I know, I know, there's still time, PMA etc etc but honestly, the signs don't look good!

How is everyone doing today?

xxx


----------



## mamalove

hey girls
i still havent had my positive OPK! 2 nights ago it got pretty dark but not too dark to say positive and then it started getting lighter yesterday,just waiting to see what happens today.
i usually have 28 day cycles,and know exactly when i ovulate so this is very strange.
i'm on cd19 today,i have no cm whatsoever (had a bit of ewcm two nights ago,but only a little)
thing is we haven't ''worked'' on it when i had ewcm, just last night,but i guess it would be more then 24hrs so could be late?


----------



## DolceBella

I have +OPKs for the last couple days.. so I'm hoping I'm officially in the 2WW! 21st Oct. testing for me! FX! :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Heeello, feel rubbish today. No PMA whatsoever. Noticed this morning I have veins everywhere (more on show I mean) I look like an actual map.
Hope everyone's ok.
I've decided I aren't testing untill AF is at least a few days late. Due around 13th/14th.


----------



## aileymouse

We didn't BD last night so I hope we haven't ruined our chances. we were both shattered! 
I'm going to be testing on the 19th. AF should be due then of the day after...FX'd

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hay ladies, 

No PMA for me either, no symptoms at all NOTHING! My BBs feel normal, the creamy CM has stopped, etc etc 

Im feeling really peed off about it all to be honest and even if I do get pregs, I cant even get excited about it because ive lost all the other pregnancies!!!! i cant ever see us with a baby - never! x


----------



## blouseybrown

Aww Wifey, it WILL happen for you. Probably when you're least expecting it to! (Which seems to be this month) One day you will have a babe in your arms and everything will be perfect. Just keep at it girl!!!


----------



## Carreg

WifeyS - it *will* happen for you, hun. I know right now it seems impossibly far away and stuff but you will get there :hugs:

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks girls, I feel like I could cry today.....just thinking about it all gets me upset! I just cant wait to 1. get pregs, then 2. get to that 12 week scan and see a baby with a strong HB......and the most important 3. have that baby in my arms! 

Thanks for your kind words ladies - they mean alot x


----------



## blouseybrown

No problem Wifey, it's what we're here for. 
X


----------



## Carreg

as blousey said, it's what we're here for :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

Ok I'm all sad now. Temped this morning and FF changed my O date to 10 days later. Today was my 18 dpo and now it thinks its only 8 dpo. ON the last day of a no 5 day long stretch of no sex!!!!!!!!!!!!! No chance for me now....


----------



## Carreg

Awww Tryingfor3 - that sucks :( Do you have a link to your chart? I'm nosey :lol: Hope you're ok

xxx


----------



## Tryingfor3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501

:(


----------



## Carreg

That's so weird...to me that still looks like you most likely Ov'd on CD19....and the dotted crosshairs do supposedly mean that one of more sign doesn't add up but that is when FF thinks your probably Ov'd...basically it's not sure but making a best guess, I think! Don't lose hope, it might just be FF being rubbish.

xxx

(edited cos I put 18 not 19)


----------



## Tryingfor3

it does dotted crosshairs, because i just temp. i don't check cm or cp. I tried, but I can't tell a difference in either no matter what day in cycle


----------



## Tryingfor3

It was saying day 19 until this morning.


----------



## Carreg

Oh really? That makes sense I guess! I don't do CP and I don't actively go looking for CM, just record what it is if I happen to see any! Still, don't lose hope. FF can always be incorrect :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I am gonna say I'm out this month....GL and babydust to all of you. Its been the roughest TWW ever :( :cry: I am hurting all over.....I believe I now have strep like my two boys...this totally sucks. I temped this morning as I woke up early to go wee earlier than usual....and I had to go ahead and temp....so I temped and my temp was really high because of course I'm now sick. I typed in google and adjusted my temp and it went even higher....so if I wouldn't have woke up it would have been 99.79 according to the temp adjuster....so I stuck with the temp an hour earlier than normal and added just like I would have normally.....Oh well AF is going to get me anyways no way a little peanut could survive me being this sick....I took Tylenol and am gonna try to lay back down before my boys wake up.....I FEEL HORRIBLE :(


----------



## squeal

Wifey it will happen to you!! Please try and stay positive, you're such a lovely person, I don't want to hear about you being sad!! As already said though, it's what we're here for and if you need to vent or cry then we're all here to listen.

Andrea, sorry to hear you're ill, you had a rough time last month too you don't deserve to have another one as well, hopefully next month will be your month, but AF still isn't here so don't lose all hope yet!

I'm 5DPO and still getting cramps like I did yesterday so not sure what's going on because it's far too early for implantation and AF so who knows! I went to the gym earlier too and afterwards my pants were so wet with CM! Not sure what that means though. I'm so confused, I just want next Thursday to be here so I can test!

Stay positive ladies! :) xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sqeal---thats when I started cramping! Maybe thats a totally good sign? Who knows LOL we are all just waiting around....I just don't think its going to happen this month all too many bad factors added into play....Maybe....just maybe it is though...I'm hanging on to the last string of hope!


----------



## squeal

At 4DPO or 5 DPO? Mine started yesterday. I suppose it can't be a bad thing, it's just they say implantation happens at least 6DPO but who knows, there is always the exception! FX'd for both of us. I'm sure being poorly won't affect your chances :)


----------



## loopylew2

Im out this month ladies....Af showed her ugly face this morning... and it was early...!!! Have to admit i feel really down today...
FX for everyone else to get their BFP......xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear that the witch got you loopylew :hugs: FX'd for you for next month

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww sooooo very sorry loopylew FX next cycle can be all yours!


----------



## loopylew2

My PMA as so totally left the building....I have a consultants appointment on saturday hopefully after talking to him it will come back...xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I can empthasise with the rubbish moods :( I feel terrible, I'm having lots of symptoms but I keep thinking it's a phantom pregnancy or something.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking AF is soon to be coming for me MY LEGS HURT :( they ache.....but o well I need to get myself better first!


----------



## BabyBassBliss

Can I join in your TWW?? Well actually, I am 4 days away from testing. Beta test date is 10/11/2010!! Btw, yes I have already started my obssesion with POAS... =)


----------



## WifeyS

Morning ladies, 

How is everyone today? 

I have no symptoms what so ever.......!!! Boooo. Oh well. 

Anyone else?

I broke down and took a test today - BFN of course! ha ha 

I got my BBT kit through the post yesterday so woke u pthis morning and took my temp - just to get used to doing it every morning for my next cycle. My temp is 97.90.....haha 

Have a good day ladies. x


----------



## WifeyS

BabyBassBliss said:


> Can I join in your TWW?? Well actually, I am 4 days away from testing. Beta test date is 10/11/2010!! Btw, yes I have already started my obssesion with POAS... =)

Good luck hun - keep us updated when you test xx


----------



## Emma051980

Morning all :)
What a miserable morning it is here in Dublin but on the plus side, it's actually forecasted to be 20+ degrees and sunny all weekend yay!!!!! I'll believe it when i see it haha!

Anyone know if you ovulate late, does that mean af arrives a bit later than normal or would it be the same time?


----------



## WifeyS

I think it would mean it will arrive later!!! x


----------



## Emma051980

ah crap :(

so i'm probably not due for another week now then!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies! 
How's everyone? 
Watched loads of baby programmes last night on tv. 'I'm pregnant and 55' and 'I'm pregnant and an addict'
The addict one was about this woman who was on a methadone programme throughout her pregnancy, the baby was born dependant on it and had to go through withdrawal. I was in tears, it just wasn't fair. The poor baby was in agony, it broke my heart.
X


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> Morning ladies!
> How's everyone?
> Watched loads of baby programmes last night on tv. 'I'm pregnant and 55' and 'I'm pregnant and an addict'
> The addict one was about this woman who was on a methadone programme throughout her pregnancy, the baby was born dependant on it and had to go through withdrawal. I was in tears, it just wasn't fair. The poor baby was in agony, it broke my heart.
> X

Oh wow I would have been in floods of tears too - 

Have you tested again yet lol x


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing???
anybody been admited to the nut house yet lol


----------



## AuntBug

Is extreme bitchiness an early symptom :growlmad:


----------



## cla

I had it the other day I was evil lol


----------



## Mellofishy

Morning Gals! Remember me? The gal that said if it doesn't happen this month..THAT'S OK with me?! I think Serene and I were both saying that! I was actually gonna suggest to my hubby we wait until November to try..as a Fall baby would be nice to have! SO this past week I have had a terrible cough, keeping me up at night..getting less than 5 hours of sleep a night...So yesterday I went to the Dr. and he prescribed some meds to help out. Last night I had a glass of wine and took one pill that said it should be ok IF i were pregnant. (I know, wine and pills...not good) But I was SO eager to sleep! It had been 5 nights of little/no sleep.
So this morning I decided to take a test so I would have peace of mind taking the pills....
I FREAKED with what I saw...actually started shaking!!
:bfp:


----------



## Mellofishy

My hubby and I have not :sex: for two weeks now..do to travels! We last DTD 3 1/2 days BEFORE OVULATION!! I have had ZERO symptoms! Well maybe just some gas! :haha:
I'm pretty freaked.
I took a picture of the test and when DH just got up, I asked, "so are you ready to FREAK out?" And showed him the picture...his response, "what? does that say your pregnant? Is that yours?"
Results came up within a minute of taking it...it was a First Response test..


----------



## AuntBug

WOW Mellowfishey! Sooo happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance: hopefully it's the start of a :bfp: trend for the thread. How many dpo were you when you tested???


----------



## Mellofishy

11 days this morning...I would do a blood test today but our base clinic is closed until Tuesday! So I will test with a digital on Sunday morning. I think we're both wondering if it's a false positive...


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Hun congrats xxx


----------



## AuntBug

I don't know - looks really clear to me and that's a photo. Congrats, so encouraging to see.


----------



## squeal

Congratulations!! I'm SO happy for you!! It's unlikely to be a false positive, it's so clear, you don't really get false positives do you and after 30 seconds it's definitely not an evap.

Less than a week before testing for me now, lets hope I can join along with everyone else :)


----------



## AmorT

Mellofishy said:


> My hubby and I have not :sex: for two weeks now..do to travels! We last DTD 3 1/2 days BEFORE OVULATION!! I have had ZERO symptoms! Well maybe just some gas! :haha:
> I'm pretty freaked.
> I took a picture of the test and when DH just got up, I asked, "so are you ready to FREAK out?" And showed him the picture...his response, "what? does that say your pregnant? Is that yours?"
> Results came up within a minute of taking it...it was a First Response test..
> View attachment 123902


You sure you didnt Ovulate a lil early?
Congratulations  H&H 9 months


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes, if anything, I hope this is encouraging for you gals!:thumbup:
Like I said we DTD on Thursday evening..and I KNOW I Oved in the early hours of Monday morning.
And that was the last time we DTD!
So IF it's positive..it was meant to happen!
We were going to try the SMEP, but that dwindled off..
We DTD CD8,9,11 and 12.
I feel that I Oved the very early morning of CD16.


----------



## Mellofishy

Well I guess I could have Oved early...I guess only God knows for sure! Cuz I didn't/haven't used any OPKs. I usually get mild cramping when I Ov. and that happened in the early hours of Monday morning.
But it could have happened Sunday? Either way it's a good 3 day period possibly!
Like I said we haven't DTD since Sept. 23rd!!


----------



## Mellofishy

this was the other pic I took to show the hubby, using my Canon camera.
I used two cameras!:haha:


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Mello.....nice clear pic too...xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

I think I'm numb. I was going to have us wait awhile to try, since we're planning a vacation from June 3-11, in Colorado.
EDD is now June 19, 2011.
WOW. I just got dizzy again. I can't believe it.
I guess I need the shock to wear off, so I can be thrilled! :happydance:
And that won't happen until I have a blood test....on Tuesday.

I appreciate the support from you gals. And when I say that my FXed for you, they are! God will always bless us a child when the time is right...whether you believe so or not!


----------



## Mellofishy

AmorT, when do you think you will test?

How about everyone else? Will you test at 11 DPO, or will you wait a little later?
I had planned to wait until AF was late..but like I said, I wanted to take my meds..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww CONGRATS!!!!! I tested today and BFN....so still hanging in that AF doesn't show Sunday maybe I'm going to implant later than normal LOL right???


----------



## milosmum

Wow congratulations mellofishy that really does increase the PMA!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

YES, Keep the PMA gals!
Like I said, NO symptoms..except gas..which I still have! :blush:
Not even tiredness! Must be that with two boys, I am ALWAYS tired, so I can't quite count that! :)


----------



## WifeyS

Congratulations - thats brill news - Im so happy for you - lets hope we can all join you ASAP lol xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

No more testing yet Wifey! I'm soooooooo tempted though, especially after seeing Melo's results.
CONGRATS MELLO, SOOO PLEASED FOR YOU. Hugs and more hugs.
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mellofishy

thanks girls! I hope you all will be joining me in the days to come!!


----------



## WifeyS

I just want to test every time i go to the loo and have to stop myself lol! 

Mellofishy you have made my day with your news as i got what I thought was a pos opk on the Fri... DTD... then we had family up all weekend so didnt get another chance but then for some reason I took another OPK on the sunday night and got an even darker pos! i thought we had missed our chance but maybe not...........

I may even be a couple of days less than my ticker says!! Hope not though ha ha xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes Wifey! Def. a possibility!! FXed!!


----------



## WifeyS

Like you we DTD all week until the Fri. FINGERS CROSSED thhose little permies stayed put over the weekend if I did Ov later than expected. If so, that would have been a whole 5 days later than last month! x


----------



## aileymouse

Wow congrats mellofish!! Give me a bit of hope as we dtd the days before and on ovulation, but not after...

I have a little while to test yet as I've only just entered the tww due to last af being a week late.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I broke down an tested this morning...and BFN :(:blush:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9









3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WifeyS

AndreaFlorida said:


> I broke down an tested this morning...and BFN :(:blush:

Im sorry hun! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

:hugs: I'm sorry too. When the time is right, it will happen :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I reckon sooooo but seems like its never gonna happen anytime soon....this is my 5th cycle TTC....I'm about to just give up on everything! No OPK's NO testing.....no nothing :( grrrr


----------



## Mellofishy

Umm, yah, so I had some digital tests..and I thought "what the heck"...
Guess the FR wasn't a false positive... really starting to freak out now!:happydance:and trying to keep it a HAPPY FREAK OUT!


----------



## WifeyS

Mellofishy said:


> Umm, yah, so I had some digital tests..and I thought "what the heck"...
> Guess the FR wasn't a false positive... really starting to freak out now!:happydance:and trying to keep it a HAPPY FREAK OUT!
> View attachment 123967

Woooooooooo Hoooooooo - what a great start to the weekend. Congratulations. x :happydance: x


----------



## WifeyS

AndreaFlorida said:


> I reckon sooooo but seems like its never gonna happen anytime soon....this is my 5th cycle TTC....I'm about to just give up on everything! No OPK's NO testing.....no nothing :( grrrr

I sometimes feel the same hun.....i think we all go through it. 

It wont help me saying this and it probably wont change how you feel but it WILL happen for you, IT WILL IT WILL IT WILL - and plus your still not out this month until the old witch gets you! 

Plus I do see a strange white line on that test - but its off to the side slightly - strange! x


----------



## AuntBug

Ok experts, need some info. Is white, lotion-like CM a good or bad sign 6dpo????


----------



## WifeyS

I have noooooooo idea! Sorry AuntBug x


----------



## blouseybrown

LADIES! VERY FAINT BFP!
I'm in shock right now


----------



## Emma051980

Oh my god....post a picture...!!!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Gonna try my best! It's very faint and my camera is rubbish but gonna give it a go now. Might need natural light!


----------



## Emma051980

im so excited for you...!!!! it'll give us all a bit of hope yay!


----------



## Mellofishy

blouseybrown said:


> LADIES! VERY FAINT BFP!
> I'm in shock right now

Just got goosebumps for you!! FXed!!!!!!:happydance: Hoping it's a BFP in the making for you!!


----------



## mamalove

GREAT NEWS LADIES!
CONGRATULATIONS!

xxxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

There it is! I think it's sooo hard to see on the picture, but it's there in person and we're THRILLED. Obviously not getting our hopes up TOO much, dya reckon i'm preggo?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AuntBug

blouseybrown said:


> LADIES! VERY FAINT BFP!
> I'm in shock right now

OMG HOW FANTASTIC! :dance:

Two :bfp: on the thread in one day! The urge to :test: is nearly overwealming. Must...not ....poas


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> LADIES! VERY FAINT BFP!
> I'm in shock right now

Wooooooo Hoooooooooo! Wow hun congratulations - this SMEP really does work ha ha 

Post a Pic asap xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Picture is above!! Lemme know if you see it, definitely visable in person.


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> View attachment 123990
> 
> 
> There it is! I think it's sooo hard to see on the picture, but it's there in person and we're THRILLED. Obviously not getting our hopes up TOO much, dya reckon i'm preggo?
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Sorry ha ha ha I got so excited I jumped to the bottom of the page to say congrats and didnt see you has posted a pic - woooo I see the line. 

Congratulations x


----------



## Mellofishy

Yay Blousey!!!
How exciting!!!! How did you share it with your OH? Was he there when you tested??
So HAPPY for you!!!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm already fretting that it could end up being a chemical pregnancy or an evap line (although it's pink and came up within 2 minutes) Ohh the worry never stops, WHY did I test so early?
Xxxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

OH heard my screams from upstairs and nearly had a panic attack! Haha, there went my plans to give him a positive digital wrapped up. X


----------



## Mellofishy

Oh Blousey!
I have goosebumps for ya! How exciting!!
Yah, it wasn't the way I wanted to share the news either..but hey, what can you do?!:winkwink:
Are you just 9 DPO then? Wow! That's great!!


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm either 8 or 9DPO!
I'm shocked it's come up so early, maybe there's more than one in there! I'm seriously already fretting it's a chemical or something. And are FRER known for evaps? It's pink and came up within 2 minutes... I'm sooo pleased for you too mello, really am! Hope you're having happy freakouts :)
Ohhh all I want now is everyone else on this thread to get BFPs! Really really do.
You ladies are my rock. 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mellofishy

Well, an early BFP, could also mean you're having a GIRL!
I've read that elsewhere and it was just proven to me this week..my SIL is preggo, she tested just 7-8 DPO, and got a BFP and had her ultrasound on Tuesday...she's having a GIRL!


----------



## blouseybrown

Really? Never heard that! I'd love another girl, really would. Did your SIL have a very faint positive at 8dpo?
Scared of getting AF :(


----------



## Mellofishy

blouseybrown said:


> Really? Never heard that! I'd love another girl, really would. Did your SIL have a very faint positive at 8dpo?
> Scared of getting AF :(

I remember her saying "it was THERE"..and she did numerous tests!
Maybe wait til Sunday and test again?
I'll be stocking!!! :hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm gonna do one in the morning, if I have another faint line then I'm taking it as a BFP for sure!


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> I'm gonna do one in the morning, if I have another faint line then I'm taking it as a BFP for sure!

fx'd for the morning huni, can't wait to log on and see the update :hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Emma, I'm very nervous and excited. I've read everywhere that a line is a line on FREF and that means BFP. 
I think this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Blousey and Mello congratulations girls! soooooo happy for you 
make sure you look after yourself.
mwah 
X


----------



## Emma051980

they appear to be the best tests anyway, everyone on here seems to recommend them! god, your not gonna sleep a wink tonight!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly

FREF is it pregnancy test? where do you get it from?


----------



## aileymouse

Congrats blousy!! I see a faint line too!

Lets hope it's a good month for us all xx


----------



## AuntBug

BlueButterfly said:


> FREF is it pregnancy test? where do you get it from?

First Response Early Result - most of the drug and grocery stores carry them in the US, not sure about the UK. Not that I've gotten a :bfp: yet, but it's what I use. I have four waiting in my cabinet, calling my name.


----------



## Emma051980

id imagine they have them in the uk, they have them in my local chemist in dublin!


----------



## aileymouse

I got my frer test on ebay 2 for £7


----------



## blouseybrown

I want to go to sleep now and for the morning to hurry up so I can test again, just to be sure!
You're right though Em, won't be able to sleep. Plus OH is having a few celebratory beers and making me watch films with him!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thank you x
Good price on Ebay.
I got few from Pound shop for £1 if I get positive I get some more expensive ones to make sure that it is working correctly lol


----------



## WifeyS

You can get FRER from Boots hun, infact most places! Be sure you get the early results test though as there are too types. 

Not that I use them! I've got my ICs and 2 superdrug tests waiting for me. Plus a clear blue test that my friend gave to me as she just found out she was pregs and she's obviously not a poasa like us ha ha! X x


----------



## WifeyS

Also when are you testing hun? We are the same dpo x x


----------



## BlueButterfly

WifeyS said:


> Also when are you testing hun? We are the same dpo x x

Not sure really, I may leave it until 15th when my AF is due. I don't think I get positive this month because I didn't get +OPK at all. But hey it could be my lucky month. What about you?
x


----------



## WifeyS

Oh I'm crazy and I have 50 cheapy internet tests so ill be testing tomorrow lol!! I don't think we caught the egg either this month to be honest but I just like testing and squinting at tests! Maybe I should get a life lol x


----------



## BlueButterfly

:haha: funny you !
go for it! I'm having bit emotional few days so I better wait, otherwise I will get more stress out lol. 
Keep us inform. good luck
xxx


----------



## AuntBug

BlueButterfly said:


> :haha: funny you !
> go for it! I'm having bit emotional few days so I better wait, otherwise I will get more stress out lol.
> Keep us inform. good luck
> xxx

:hugs: I hope you feel better and get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## blouseybrown

Update... Did another FRER this morning, it's still faint but darker than last nights, so I definitely have my BFP. Still in shock!
Not due for AF untill 14th, so it goes to show how good FRER are!
Hope everyone's feeling ok and get their BFPs soon.
Babydusssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Blousey..........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thats brill news. I just did one of my IC's and if i tilt it i can see something but its more of a shadow than a line so its a BFN......Plus I dont feel one bit pregnant at all. x


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations blousey brilliant news xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm still too scared to get a ticker and change my trying to conceive status... I'm gonna wait till AF day.


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Update... Did another FRER this morning, it's still faint but darker than last nights, so I definitely have my BFP. Still in shock!
> Not due for AF untill 14th, so it goes to show how good FRER are!
> Hope everyone's feeling ok and get their BFPs soon.
> Babydusssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY.....SO HAPPY FOR YOU HON...!!!!!


----------



## raisin

I have been offline a few days and just caught up with this thread.

OMG CONGRATULATIONS to you both on your BFP! 

I hope you have both injected lots and lots of luck for the rest of us! :happydance:


----------



## mamalove

frer tests are the best,i always had a line on them around 7dpo and i had girls both times!
congrats again xxx hoping this is a lucky therad! :D

i got my positive opk today,but i didn't test yesterday because it didn't arrive on time,so i don't know what to think,i cant be bothered bd today (and we didn't last night as well)


----------



## Mellofishy

WifeyS said:


> Thats brill news. I just did one of my IC's and if i tilt it i can see something but its more of a shadow than a line so its a BFN......Plus I dont feel one bit pregnant at all. x

Wifey...8 DPO is still pretty early..you have days of testing ahead of you!:thumbup:

Blousey..congrats!! Hope it keeps getting darker and is a sticky little bean for ya...I'm hesitant on changing my ticker as well! Probably wait until it's confirmed with a blood test on Tuesday. :)

Thanks for all the support gals...at this point my only symptoms are gas and a hunger-type pain...so had I not tested yesterday, I would still believe that AF was on her way!


----------



## blouseybrown

I still want to post here, even though I've had my BFP, but don't wanna feel like I'm bragging/gloating or anything like that. I just genuinely enjoy talking to all of you girls, plus I'm really rooting for you all. 
I wonder how magpies is getting on? I miss her. 
Thanks to everyone who's congratulated me. <3

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm 12dpo and just now getting faints!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Emma051980

what's the earliest you can test on 10miu ic's?


----------



## Emma051980

Emma051980 said:


> what's the earliest you can test on 10miu ic's?

taking into account the fact that i have a shorter cycle - usually 24/25 days.... i'm on cd23 today


----------



## blouseybrown

I've had BFP on FRER but getting EXTREMELY faint lines on ICs (10 miu) very very faint. So I'm not too sure Emma, you could do one now but don't be let down if it's negative as I think they're pretty rubbish. 
XXXX


----------



## blouseybrown

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm 12dpo and just now getting faints!!! Hang in there!!!

Andrea, the test pics you posted on here the other day looks like positives to me!


----------



## squeal

WOW CONGRATULATIONS BOTH OF YOU!! 

I hope more of us can join you shortly.

I still have to wait until Thursday morning. I'm 7DPO today, I don't think I dare test as early as 8DPO as I don't want to be disheartened by seeing a BFN.

You say you're gassy ... obviously everyone has gas, but how gassy are you? I don't think I would be able to notice if I am more gassy than normal or not tbh. It's normally when I wake up that I am.

Think the cramps I was having have stopped now, I had them yesterday still but not felt anything today from what I can remember, but I only got up two hours ago.

Who is next to test?

Blousey, do you have any OPKs left? I just wondered if they came up positive if you were to do one.

:dust: xx


----------



## WifeyS

Hay gals, 

Im off to London until Monday night to visit family and friends so this will keep my mind off things for a few days! I prob wont get a chance to get online until Tuesday morning now.

Ive taken a Super drug test just a min ago - BFN! I dont know why I keep testing - what is this obsession all about. Oh and I went into Boots today to get a new mascarra and saw that the FRER's are buy one get one free so I bought the twin pack and got a twin pack free lol!! I really do have a problem - maybe I should seek help; x


----------



## WifeyS

Oh yes - Blousey if you have any OPK's you should try one x


----------



## blouseybrown

That's what I got Wifey :D I love BOGOF offers.
I'll have look for an OPK and give it a go Squeal!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I uploaded a pic on page 204 of today's and last nights test!! Okay well that didn't work let me try try again! Please tell me thats what your IC's looked like :) PRETTY PLEASE!
 



Attached Files:







NEW1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> That's what I got Wifey :D I love BOGOF offers.
> I'll have look for an OPK and give it a go Squeal!

Thank you! I have loads of OPKs left and I keep doing one every now and then in the hope it will turn + as some do if you're PG, that way it's a small glimmer of hope and I don't have to use an expensive FRER.

Have either of you experienced this 'sore boobs' everyone speaks of or lines on them? Nothing much is happening with mine and I keep thinking it seems to be the main symptom which always makes me doubtful.


----------



## WifeyS

blouseybrown said:


> That's what I got Wifey :D I love BOGOF offers.
> I'll have look for an OPK and give it a go Squeal!

I do love a BOGOF.

Blousey Did you say you got a really faint line on an IC really early or was that someone else?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

squeal said:


> blouseybrown said:
> 
> 
> That's what I got Wifey :D I love BOGOF offers.
> I'll have look for an OPK and give it a go Squeal!
> 
> Thank you! I have loads of OPKs left and I keep doing one every now and then in the hope it will turn + as some do if you're PG, that way it's a small glimmer of hope and I don't have to use an expensive FRER.
> 
> Have either of you experienced this 'sore boobs' everyone speaks of or lines on them? Nothing much is happening with mine and I keep thinking it seems to be the main symptom which always makes me doubtful.Click to expand...

Here recently....I see lots of CM when I pee in a cup LOL I know TMI....I also have not as sore boobs as normally.....a deep back ache very low but deep into my back. I normally have sore hips before AF which is due tomorrow but no where near any signs of hip pain.....My bb's are sore but normally by today they dont hurt anymore when AF is coming...they actually dont hurt like AF just a little tender and sore.....I've been nauseated since yesterday at 11dpo....and I've got strep throat so I don't wanna say anything else as I don't know if it has anything to do with being pregnant LOL...ohhh and horribly thirsty although my pee is clear as day. And peeing ever 20 minutes.....and one last thing IM HUNGRY!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Andrea, do you have another FR test to use?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No I used them all so if I totally don't have AF for 2-3 more days I'll go buy one....until then I'm going to wait it out a little while longer I have tons of $$$ Store tests and I will use another later today my pee was very diluted this morning. OMG I think my DH has his period LOL he's moody as OMG...GRRRR LOL Do you all see my lines? I hope they are there seriously :( I will be crushed if not LOL I had blood work at 9dpo so I know I hadn't implanted then....so I'm hoping FINALLY I GET MY BFP late this time!


----------



## blouseybrown

I have no OPKs left Squeal, I did one a few days ago and it was completely negative, was very early though. 

It wasn't me who got the faint IC's line, I did today but not previously. FRER showed before IC.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I gotcha...wonder if I got a FRER would it show....apparently hmmm....Gotta miss my AF then convince DH to go get me one LOL Why cant today go any FASTER? and tomorrow tooooo! I need to know NOW LOL


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> I have no OPKs left Squeal, I did one a few days ago and it was completely negative, was very early though.
> 
> It wasn't me who got the faint IC's line, I did today but not previously. FRER showed before IC.

When you say completely negative was there no LH surge detected or anything? I did one yesterday and there wasn't even the faintest line like normal. Whether that means anything or not I do not know!

In fact, I just realised it will be because it was FMU and so LH isn't likely to show up then.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

on peeonastick.com hers didnt turn positive til the day of the positive one that convinced the girl it was time to do an HPT! You never know...go check it out!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Yeah, completely negative Squeal, not even a hint of a line!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on:hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

cla said:


> hows everybody getting on:hugs:

BFP cla :)
XXX


----------



## AuntBug

ok, I'm spending my morning torturing myself - watching "I'm Pregnant And...", "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant", maybe I'll top it off with "She's Having a Baby", which I have on my DVR. Ugggh - I need to go do errands and stop thinking about getting pregnant!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMFAOOOOO I know that feeling I watch those shows all the time and it makes me even more sad LOL GL babes and FX for you and everyone else.....


----------



## Emma051980

evening all :)
well my af type pains have passed..... not 100% when i'm due as i've been going between 24 & 28 days the last few month so that's anything between tomorrow and wednesday!! 
please please please let the witch stay away!!!!


----------



## jah07

Hey Yall,
I know it is completely late but I had pink/brown spotting Sept 16th. Still :bfn: and no :witch:. 

I heave been feeling dizzy, sleepy, light cramping, weight loss at first now weight gain, sore breasts, darken areolas, etc.

I am 22
From Florida
Married for almost 3 years, anniversary is October 26th!
NTNP


----------



## jah07

based on my spotting sept 16th (pink and brown for 2 days), do you think October 18th is too early to do a blood test? :blush:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No shouldn't be early at all LOL your count should definitely be up by then I'd think! FX babes!


----------



## Mellofishy

JAH07, how long are your cycles?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm now "very sick" yucky....this is awful I duno if its cuz my AF is coming or because I'm preggers? LOL


----------



## jah07

Mellofishy said:


> JAH07, how long are your cycles?

Every other month, sometimes normal sometimes longer...


----------



## AuntBug

Has anyone else had cramping between 5dp and 7dpo? Mine is a little worse today (7dpo). The cramps are pretty mild, not like AF, but they are there. Almost like gas cramps but kind of lower, just above the pubic bone.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I had cramps from around 8-10dpo....but they are gone now....now I'm just horribly sick and wanna just cry I feel so bad.....DH thinks its "all in my head" OMG I could choke him.....I'm laying in bed just trying not to get sick as Ive already been VERY SICK 2 times today :(


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> I had cramps from around 8-10dpo....but they are gone now....now I'm just horribly sick and wanna just cry I feel so bad.....DH thinks its "all in my head" OMG I could choke him.....I'm laying in bed just trying not to get sick as Ive already been VERY SICK 2 times today :(

Thanks Andrea, you must be pretty excited about your :bfp: - I hope it's darker tomorrow for you. Still, a line is a line.

My sis was terribly sick with her girls, threw up every single flippin day from about 5 weeks - 39 weeks. Her boy, no problems. She has three beautiful little ones, worth it all.

Looking forward to seeing your next pic.

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well kept getting sick.....been hugging toilet half the day now since I ate.....either I got a bug...or I am gonna get my BFP soon and my levels are going up fast!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







newest.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 16









STUPIDTESTBLAH.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well kept getting sick.....been hugging toilet half the day now since I ate.....either I got a bug...or I am gonna get my BFP soon and my levels are going up fast!:shrug:

I'm sure you'll get it soon :D Feel better!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Going to buy a FRER I'll update sometime tonight or early tomorrow :) FX ehhh so nervous now!


----------



## AuntBug

wish I could give you one of mine - I have four sitting upstairs, calling my name. But I will NOT :test: until Thursday - 12dpo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I got a 3pk...and a 3pk of clearblue :) sooooo we shall see what happens in the next day or so! I gotta pee but I gotta hold it til like 8:30 CST tonight.....this is gonna be a long hour and a half wait isn't it!!


----------



## AuntBug

Oh Andrea - are you in the panhandle?? DH and I got married in Destin in May, it was the most beautiful place I've ever been - and I've traveled to 41 states.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:haha:


AuntBug said:


> Oh Andrea - are you in the panhandle?? DH and I got married in Destin in May, it was the most beautiful place I've ever been - and I've traveled to 41 states.

I live in Crestview....most likely the town you went through to get to Destin LOL.....depending I suppose. Its right off I-10.....small town about 30 miles from Destin! Trying to at least HOLD MY PEE for another 25 minutes OMG I gotta go...and I went 2 and a half hours ago....NOW HOLDING it is the hard part OMG You know what I'm just gonna have to go I can't hold it no more it HURTS...LOL......I have plenty more tests for tomorrow HERE I COME FRER I'll update even if bad news in a few!


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Oh Andrea - are you in the panhandle?? DH and I got married in Destin in May, it was the most beautiful place I've ever been - and I've traveled to 41 states.
> 
> I live in Crestview....most likely the town you went through to get to Destin LOL.....depending I suppose. Its right off I-10.....small town about 30 miles from Destin! Trying to at least HOLD MY PEE for another 25 minutes OMG I gotta go...and I went 2 and a half hours ago....NOW HOLDING it is the hard part OMG You know what I'm just gonna have to go I can't hold it no more it HURTS...LOL......I have plenty more tests for tomorrow HERE I COME FRER I'll update even if bad news in a few!Click to expand...

Can't wait to hear :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MmmMmmMMmmMMmmm well I should have "waited" like DH keeps telling me.....the FRER was emmmm well I think negative its like I wanna "make up a line" but he can't see of course LOL....then the Clearblue definitely has a line...just not dark enough to satisfy my needs. So I think Dollar Store test in the AM and wait and see if AF comes if not then I'll take a Clearblue the next morning after AF was due and see :shrug:what happens not going to waiste another FRER I just can't LOL....We are kinda well waiting til PAYDAY...and plus its my sons bday! So we are tryin to save a bit! We shall see what happens!
 



Attached Files:







ClearblueBEST.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry you didn't get a crystal clear test. I'm using our medical flex account for preg and OPK tests - have to use up the money by the end of the year, so why not :rofl:


----------



## Mellofishy

Andrea, FXed for you that you'll get a Nice lookin BFP soon. Can you go get a blood test next week? Would you?
I always take the blood test as "yup, I'm knocked up!" So that should come on Tuesday for me...
Had a $1 test so I thought, why not? This is what I am looking at at 9 p.m.
I guess it's nearly safe to say, I'm pregnant with #3.


----------



## jah07

AndreaFlorida said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Oh Andrea - are you in the panhandle?? DH and I got married in Destin in May, it was the most beautiful place I've ever been - and I've traveled to 41 states.
> 
> I live in Crestview....most likely the town you went through to get to Destin LOL.....depending I suppose. Its right off I-10.....small town about 30 miles from Destin! Trying to at least HOLD MY PEE for another 25 minutes OMG I gotta go...and I went 2 and a half hours ago....NOW HOLDING it is the hard part OMG You know what I'm just gonna have to go I can't hold it no more it HURTS...LOL......I have plenty more tests for tomorrow HERE I COME FRER I'll update even if bad news in a few!Click to expand...


I love in Pensacola, Florida!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow your soooo close I know another girl lives in Gulf Breeze!! I was like wow we are all so close!!


----------



## jah07

AndreaFlorida said:


> Wow your soooo close I know another girl lives in Gulf Breeze!! I was like wow we are all so close!!

I just came from Gulf Breeze at a concert at Margarittaville!


----------



## blouseybrown

Well took ANOTHER test this morning...



I'm still only 11DPO...


----------



## aileymouse

I think it's safe to say you have your bfp!


----------



## blouseybrown

Well this month we used preseed and softcups, I highly reccommend them!


----------



## aileymouse

We've been using preseed.

I have a good feeling about this month, but the I take myself down a peg and tell myself not to get my hopes up :/


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Well took ANOTHER test this morning...
> 
> View attachment 124498
> 
> 
> I'm still only 11DPO...

Most definatly your BFP blousy :happydance:
I'm so happy for you and please god i'm posting the same picture as you shortly :thumbup:


----------



## blouseybrown

The feeling is mutual Emma, you WILL be posting the same picture. I'm rooting for you. When are you testing hun?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Emma051980

dunno when to test. due anytime between today and wednesday. wednesday would be day 28 - ah i think she's on her way, just kinda feels that way :(
might test in the morning but i know i'll be disappointed!!


----------



## Emma051980

my ticker says i should feel bloated today..... i do feel bloated but that might be something to do with the fact i just ate 2 sausages, 2 rasher, an egg and toast :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My temps dropped :( sooooo she should be here to get me later....but here are my tests feel free to see if you see anything or can invert better than I can I only have ONE button to invert can't really adjust it much.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







clearblue13dpo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 13









invertclearblue.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11









frerbrandnew.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14









invertfrer.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mellofishy

Blousey! I can see your second line!:happydance::happydance:
Any plans to confirm with a blood test, or just more HPTs for now?


----------



## squeal

Blousey I see your line too, and Mellowfishy, that's a lovely like you have there!

I'm 8DPO today, testing on Thursday like AuntBug, so hopefully we will have some good news to share with you all soon.

As you know AuntBug I've been having cramps since then too, they aren't has often now but I am still getting them, never had that last month. No change with my boobs though, they still look the same I think. I think I have a VERY mild headache though, I woke with one the other night and I can feel a slight one now which is strange because normally I just get bad ones, nothing minor. I have also woken up today with a VERY stuffy nose and feel like I have a cold coming on AGAIN, I only got rid of mine two weeks ago! OH has just started to get it now though so may be unrelated.

That's my update anyway, sorry it's not very interesting. Did another OPK and it was negative again.


----------



## cla

blousey congrats hun:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mellow and Blousey CONGRATS :) soooo excited for you both!


----------



## Emma051980

just tested with one of my IC's :bfn: BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## blouseybrown

They won't give me a blood test, the Doctor will just go by the results of the HPTs. I still don't believe it's real... I aren't gonna make an appointment untill I've missed AF.
Thanks again to the people who have congratulated me. I've already announced it to the world, so really hoping nothing goes wrong. :(
Andrea, I'm sure I see a slight line on the clearblue one!!!
Emma, do a test whenever you feel comfortable doing one. Using FRER? I really think theyre the best and most accurate.
I'm excited for everyone.
Symptoms today include; horrendous backache, tiredness and heavy bbs. Been suffering with some cramping, hoping it's normal! You'd think I'd never gone through this before, but with DD I didn't find out till ten weeks and I didn't have a clue I was preggers untill then.
XXXXXXXX


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a horrible backache, thick CM thats kinda "jelly" like...I know TMI....I'm nauseated again today after I hugged the toilet yesterday....I have just eaten something light to get in my tummy....I'm crampy in my belly a little more on my left side. I am sooooo nauseated though I'm laying in bed just praying this gets better or at least be a baby in there to give me a reason for this. I am sooooooo praying she doesn't come she is due today ohhh that dreadful witch. That clearblue pic was at 3 minute mark so I don't believe its an evap! FX for everybody else I can't wait until today is OVER WITH!


----------



## blouseybrown

It's sounding promising Andrea! Just hold out a little bit longer! Fingers crossed for you.
XXXX


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I just told DH I'm not taking another stupid test for a while......I want to see DARK lines next time I decide to break it down and do one.....I think if anything I'll go ahead and BUY OPK's like I said I wouldn't haha....Just to see if I get a positive but I won't be buying them until Tuesday at the earliest!


----------



## squeal

Mellowfishy I just showed OH your positive pregnancy test and said to him "I want one of these", to which he looked at me really confused and said "What is it, what's it supposed to be?" ... bless him!!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats girls guess this is a lucky thread.... I still havent tested. Af due tues.

Only got an ic avoiding buying any as there is pretty much no chance of me being preg. Don't want to waste money.

X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:shrug::shrug:OMG THERE YOU ARE!!! I was soooo wondering where you had disappeared to! Is everything okay? I'm sorry sweetie I hope things are okay.....I am due AF today but seems I keep getting stupid faint lines...I don't trust them as usual...but who knows maybe this is it! I'll update if anything changes.....I thought you had fell off the earth:shrug::shrug::hugs:GLAD YOUR BACK!! YAY!! I MISSED YOU!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Magpies you lovely lady, hello! I hope you're ok and I think you've created a lucky thread! How many days before OV did you BD? You could still be in with a chance, but I'm not too sure if that's what you'd want! Good to see you post though.

Ladies, I am an emotional wreck. I thought I'd be so so happy but I can't stop crying. Hormones?


----------



## Emma051980

least you have an excuse blousy, i'm litteraly on the verge of tears all afternoon/evening for no reason!! well, not no reason i supose, just hormonal and narky, my god am i narky today haha!! most defo a sign the witch is on her way!!

hey magpies, nice to see you post again, hope all is ok sweetheart xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Thanks Magpies! Truly hoping things are getting better for you.:hugs:

Blousey...I am emotional as well...I blame it on the hormones! I start to freak out and :cry: and then I'm :happydance:
Oh well!:shrug:

Hubby just got home from being gone overnight with the boys and asked if I had tested again...and my response was "looks like June is our month" :cloud9:

He said he's ok with it now!

Squeal..funny about what your DH said!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Magpies - good to hear from you again.

I'm just here at 8dpo along with Squeal. Symptom spotting like crazy - super tired (slept 20 hours this weekend), crampy, stuffy nose and now I had a little bit of brown when I wiped today (sorry, TMI). Was going to wait until Sat, but will now be testing Thursday with Squeal. Cant Wait To :test:


----------



## squeal

Oh my cold is back again, and also I got emotional over something so stupid earlier too, I had to fight back tears, thankfully OH didn't see!!

Bring on Thursday!! :D


----------



## aileymouse

hope you are ok magpie x

I've been symptom spotting too, but I just have a feeling that this is my month...I hope! 

Been so over emotional recently and my bbs have started hurting and I've been having a pinghing feeling in my uterus. Not like AF kinda feelings.


----------



## squeal

I keep sneezing and worrying that everytime I sneeze it might affect implantation or something ... am I crazy to think this or does anyone else think the same?


----------



## jah07

Hi again! Do yall think its to early for a blood test October 20th, if I had implantation bleeding sept 16th that lasted for two days? My last period was August 6th, but I have irregular periods anyways. I am also trying to figure out how many DPO I am based on my implantation bleeding bc that is the only thing I have to go off of.

Since my pink spotting, its been 4 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay update on me....I got crazy and went and bought clearblue digital OPK....emmm well we shall see what it shows.....It says hold pee for 4 hours I can't do that are you crazy? LOL.....So we shall see if it gives me any good news just yet....FX!! I'll update later on tonight!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is definitely going to get me....I feel her coming any minute now!


----------



## Mellofishy

Jah07, I would just go get a blood test..it's the "for sure" answer :)

Andrea...have you tested with the digital yet?? FXed it's good news!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is an update for you!!! I haven't gotten a good positive HPT sooo I decide to be a smart a$$ and bought expensive OPK....digital at that....OMG I'm crying.....I'm crying I'm crying and I'm crying....here is what I got...THE TOP PIC IS MINE....2nd PIC is someone else....but needless to say if I would have held my pee longer I'd had a positive OPK so in the morning I SHOULD SEE A SMILEY FACE!

LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO BE BUMP BUDDIES OMG OMG OMG
 



Attached Files:







OPKDIGI.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7









someweirdpersons.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Mellofishy

You're testing with an OPK test? Or will you test with a pregnancy test in the a.m.?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll do an OPK in the morning my FRER is just toooooo light its not showing BFP...I read on another thread from last year around 10% of girlies get OPK's positive first? STRANGE huh.....but YEP I should get a smiley in the AM! If so I'm calling my doctor for BLOOD TESTS again!


----------



## Mellofishy

well, FXed!! Hope to see the smiley face in the a.m.!:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks girly...I've been sick again today...OMG I have NEVER had morning sickness this has to be a GIRL....and I've never had such a bad headache in all of my life I just want to throw up...my whole tummy aches and my back.....OMG OMG OMG OMG I cannot wait til I wake up to a :) lol


----------



## onemogin

Ok so I am offically 3 dpo... DH and I only BD twice once the day before ovulation and once 5 days before he has not really been in the mood due to the fact he just had surgery on his ankle. I really hope that this works. Well fingers crossed and baby dust to all.


----------



## blouseybrown

Ooo Andrea, let us know if you get a smiley face! Hopefully you'll go on to get a BFP on a HPT, I wasn't aware a posititve OPK meant you were pregnant! I'm still learning. :D
This mornings symptoms; Screaming at OH.


----------



## Emma051980

fx'd andrea....sounds really hopeful :)

i'm gonna be left here on my own next month....af is on it's way :(
feel physically sick this morning and my head is throbbing - feels like she's gonna arrive any minute :(


----------



## blouseybrown

Em! Also preg symptoms, exactly what I had/have!
X


----------



## Emma051980

just put a couple of painkillers in my mouth for my headache then opened the fridge to get some water, i'm after been gagging from the tablets :(
no i don't think so hon, it's defo af for me.... CD26 today which would probably be about right for her to show.

how you feeling anyway? you made a doctors appointment?


----------



## Serene123

:witch: got me yesterday :dohh:

Atleast I won't get in trouble with my specialist :lol:


----------



## blouseybrown

Nah I actually haven't! Think it's a bit soon, gonna give it a couple of weeks first. Got some folic acid already so should be alright! I guess I'm still in denial about everything...
Emma, you're still not out till AF actually shows! Keep us informed. BABY DUSTTT!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma051980

Serene123 said:


> :witch: got me yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Atleast I won't get in trouble with my specialist :lol:

:hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Nah I actually haven't! Think it's a bit soon, gonna give it a couple of weeks first. Got some folic acid already so should be alright! I guess I'm still in denial about everything...
> Emma, you're still not out till AF actually shows! Keep us informed. BABY DUSTTT!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ok ok ok, i'll try stay more positive :haha:


----------



## aileymouse

Hugs serene xx

Emma, I could still be here with you, although my AF isn't due until next tuesday...


----------



## Carreg

Just wanted to say congrats to the ladies who got BFP's over the weekend :) Hope you are doing well :)

I got a BFN yesterday and AF is due Weds/Thurs so figure I'm out this month :(

xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on:kiss:


----------



## blouseybrown

Sorry about that darn AF serene, as you said, your specialist won't tell you off!

Yeah keep up the PMA emma! 

How're you cla honey? I hope you have lot of PMA! When are you testing?

xx


----------



## cla

i cant believe you have done it, does that mean you are leaving us:hugs:
i havent got a clue when i will test as i know it wont be good news like yours


----------



## blouseybrown

I don't wanna leave you guys! I went over to first trimester and I don't know anyone there! I'm waiting on you all getting your BFPs :D :D
cla you have every chance!


----------



## cla

ive got everything crossed because i want to join you:hugs:
what did your oh say about being a daddy again??


----------



## cla

can you see anything on the blue one?????????????
 



Attached Files:







SNV30764.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mellofishy

mornin' gals!
Sorry Serene that AF got you, but timing is everything..and maybe it's still time to heal for you! :hugs:

Cla...it's a little hard to see them..but maybe...do you see something on the blue one?

Em...PMA!! :)

Blousey...nice ticker!:happydance:


----------



## cla

yeah there is a nice line, i just dont know what to think:dohh:


----------



## Mellofishy

cla, do you have any FR tests??


----------



## cla

all i have got left are opks thats it:dohh: i never thought i would need to test:dohh:


----------



## loopylew2

Cla, FR are bogof in boots......QUICK ...GO BUY ONE.........xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm thinking you should probably go get one!! Only way to get an answer!!
FXed!!!!!!!!!!

Might be the start of your BFP!!


----------



## cla

i will leave it a couple of days and see what happens:dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I should have taken a FRER this morning :( instead I did the OPK again and it was now even more negative than yesterday ehhhh I guess AF is surely coming today!


----------



## Tryingfor3

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE BFPS!!!!
I was gone all weekend, so was just getting caught up! I think AF is coming for me this week. BBs have been killing me for about a week. Temps are still high. Who knows tho since FF has already changed it once. Not much hope with the new O day. Oh well still early for TTC and there's always next month :)


----------



## squeal

All cramping has stopped for me today. Had another negative OPK today. 9DPO now, three more days till testing! Not hopeful though.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep the :witch: came!


----------



## 4magpies

I did a test this morning so I could take my migrane meds.... BFN.

AF should be here tomorrow.

Dont know what to do this month... hmmm.

x


----------



## mamalove

cla i can see a nice dark line!!!
is that a pregnancy test,if it is then you are pregnant!
get a nice frer or answer for confirmation!!!


i had a strong positive opk last night and this morning and i tested again now and it's dark but seems to be getting lighter,so i must've ovulated late last night.
i'll be testing at 7dpo.

good luck everyone x


----------



## Mellofishy

How are things going Magpies? You and OH doing alright?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah fine fine.

I just feel a bit... I dunno... its hard to explain. Like I love him a bit less from him being a dick and ruining it?

x


----------



## WifeyS

Hay girls, 

I tested again today with a chepie test and got another BFN! Im thinking AF will arrive as I feel a bit crampy like she may be on her way, although she isnt due until Fri - maybe she will come early x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## milosmum

Hey magpies nice to have you back - sounds like you and OH are sorting everything out but I am sure it will take you a while to forgive him for the upset etc. 

My OH is getting sick of having to 'perform' (his words) on demand. Then I pointed out that I really amn't likely to have a miraculous conception and if he wants a baby he has to stop complaining!!! Trying to figure out what to do next month as I am sure I am out this month - absolutely no symptoms at all and I am off on hols next week and intend to eat enough seafood to sink a boat - the one good thing about not getting a BFP this month!

congrats to all the BFPs if I have forgotten anyone xxx


----------



## Emma051980

evening all :)
well she hasn't shown her face yet....lots of CM when i had a wee a few mins ago!! dunno if that's a good sign or bad sign though!


----------



## raisin

Hey girls, how is everyone today? Please please can someone help me with this question - this is a picture of an OPK I did today. It looks positive to me but what does this mean? Am I still ovulating?! 

I read on here that some people get a + OPK that means they are pregnant. Is this true? I dont want to get my hopes up!

I am not sure how many DPO I am because my cycles are irregular at the moment but I'm guessing about 7/8 DPO.

Does anyone know about using OPK to test for pregnancy? I dont have a pregnancy test in the house.
 



Attached Files:







Mayo1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

Iam having the same problem, I have had 2 possitive oks today and I think I had a line on a preg test.
The last time I was pregnant I only found out because I used an opk and it was possitive:thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

Can I join? Testing on friday/saturday however not sure if it'll be right. My last cycle was an early miscarriage. Im pretty sure I OV'd around CD21 as usual, but can't be certain.

I really, really want it to be now :( But I dont feel pregnant in the slightest.

Good luck to everyone :) xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Raisin,
My answer is, "use a pregnancy test to test for pregnancy", and an OPK for ovulation. That's what they're made for. That way there's no mind games involved.:winkwink:


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Iam having the same problem, I have had 2 possitive oks today and I think I had a line on a preg test.
> The last time I was pregnant I only found out because I used an opk and it was possitive:thumbup:

Thanks cla, so I wont lose hope yet then! :thumbup:

I will get a FRER for tomorrow.

Not really had many symtoms - just a couple of "twinges" but not like AF and a bit of a blocked nose that comes and goes....


----------



## cla

That's how I feel I keep getting twinges. Let us know how you get on


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> That's how I feel I keep getting twinges. Let us know how you get on

Last time I was pregnant I got twinges too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. But the lack of other symptoms is keeping me guessing. 

Cla, when are you testing or have you tested already?


----------



## Emma051980

i totally don't understand why people are using opks as pregnancy tests?? i just don't get it!! being a blonde, i'm prone to many a blonde moment haha, but in fairness, i'm NOT GETTING IT....!!!!


----------



## raisin

Emma051980 said:


> i totally don't understand why people are using opks as pregnancy tests?? i just don't get it!! being a blonde, i'm prone to many a blonde moment haha, but in fairness, i'm NOT GETTING IT....!!!!

Initially I used the OPK test because I was getting twinges like the ones I normally get when Im ovulating and since my mc in July my cycles are REALLY messed up. So I just wondered if I should BD tonight :blush:

But then I read that a +OPK can also mean pregnant so I'm slightly confused now. I just feel so down today because a mate announced her pregnancy today. She is 13 weeks and I still cant get over the fact that I should have been 22 weeks....so Im just going to hang on to a little bit of hope to cheer myself up that my +OPK could result in good news when I finally get my pregnancy test. 

sorry for the rant. it's been an emotional day.


----------



## Emma051980

raisin said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> i totally don't understand why people are using opks as pregnancy tests?? i just don't get it!! being a blonde, i'm prone to many a blonde moment haha, but in fairness, i'm NOT GETTING IT....!!!!
> 
> Initially I used the OPK test because I was getting twinges like the ones I normally get when Im ovulating and since my mc in July my cycles are REALLY messed up. So I just wondered if I should BD tonight :blush:
> 
> But then I read that a +OPK can also mean pregnant so I'm slightly confused now. I just feel so down today because a mate announced her pregnancy today. She is 13 weeks and I still cant get over the fact that I should have been 22 weeks....so Im just going to hang on to a little bit of hope to cheer myself up that my +OPK could result in good news when I finally get my pregnancy test.
> sorry for the rant. it's been an emotional day.Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs: ah hon, i wasn't saying it in a "that's stupid" kind of way, just that i actually didn't understand it!! i would have just though that opk where for ovulation and pg tests were for, well testing for pregnancy! i wouldn't have thought that one could do the others job!

lots and lots of :hugs: huni xx


----------



## raisin

Thanks for the :hugs: Emma.

Im not sure either but I read that OPK can pick up pregnancy hormone as well. Im hoping thats the case for me because if not then my body thinks it's time to ovulate again! lol 

When are you testing Emma?


----------



## Emma051980

oh i think i'm out love....have all the usual af symptoms (blousy will kill me!! i'm suposed to have pma until she arrives haha!)
i'm due anytime between yesterday and wednesday, was convinced she was coming today but so far so good.... if there's no show during the night i may test in the morning.


----------



## raisin

Emma051980 said:


> oh i think i'm out love....have all the usual af symptoms (blousy will kill me!! i'm suposed to have pma until she arrives haha!)
> i'm due anytime between yesterday and wednesday, was convinced she was coming today but so far so good.... if there's no show during the night i may test in the morning.

Dont give up hope yet Emma! PMA

I believe good things come to those who want it most :winkwink:


----------



## blouseybrown

Hahaha Emma! Pma pma! I have lots of CM at the moment, so maybe it is a good sign. I don't usually have that much, only straight after OVing. 

Cla, I think I see a blue line! Pleaseeeeeeeeeee do a FRER pleaseeeeeeeeeeee.

Andrea, HUGS. So sorry about AF *insert lots of swearing*

Well ladies, today I did another TWO tests. Thank god Boots have BOGOF on FRER because it's getting silly now. The line is getting darker but I'm still fretting about having a chemical. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I doubt you have a chemical babes....I am having the worst day of my life....having the worst cramps I've ever had and spotting? Oh well Im sure she'll come full force eventually right?


----------



## mamalove

well,i had two days of really positive opks - when did i ovulate?

friday - started getting quite dark
saturday - i thought it was positive
sunday - darker then saturday 
monday early afternoon - still very positive
monday night - dark but lighter and negative,which means LH has peaked, but not sure when?
am i 1dpo? 2dpo or did i ovulate today?
it's so confusing!
either way will test next monday


----------



## Mellofishy

Blousey...take your own advice hun, PMA!!:thumbup:
Hoping everything goes great for you. Will you be calling your Dr. tomorrow?
I am off to get a blood test tomorrow..haven't tested since Saturday night.
Might do a test in the morning, before I run to the clinic.
Still feeling alright...definetely do NOT feel pregnant :shrug: Although I did have to take a nap today!:winkwink: But I think that's more that I am still short of sleep due to my terrible cough I had the past week.
I guess BBs are a bit sore, but nothing quite noticeable.
Fingers still crossed for you gals!!


----------



## AuntBug

I'm sorry Andrea - I hope your day gets better! :hugs:

Blousey - you have to have PMA - you got the :bfp: Hopefully I'll join you soon!

My main symptom today - this normally mild mannered, suburban professional has turned into SUPER BITCH! Yikes, watch out, I am mean!! :growlmad:

Also symptom spotting like crazy - sleepy, face breaking out like I'm on BC, stuffy nose and cramping from 5/6 dpo until 8dpo. Since I have so many symptoms, I'm sure its just mega PMS.

Testing on Thurs at 12dpo - fx.

:dust: to all - looks like it's working for quite a few on the thread so far!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm having major problems....almost bad enough to head to the ER :(.....I am kinda hanging in here waiting to see what happens and if it will "slow" down a bit....got my legs up!


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm having major problems....almost bad enough to head to the ER :(.....I am kinda hanging in here waiting to see what happens and if it will "slow" down a bit....got my legs up!

Oh no :cry: :hug: I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I will....just literally...."pouring" and soaking stuff very quickly rather.....I havent felt this bad in an awful long time......I almost am thinking of getting back on BC pills....I never had a period on BC.....I am willing to do anything to make me feel better at this point in time.....on top of this my DH is sick and I'm trying my best to try an help him out as well. My mom has the boys for now she saw how "pale" I am and told me I should probably either go to the ER...or two wait it out and take an iron tablet or two...she said I'm pale as a ghost....but maybe its just a very very heavy AF....who knows. I went and looked at my FRER earlier and began to cry because there is a pink line on it.....I just didn't notice it too much while it was wet....I saw something but didn't realize it was pink until someone commented on it and told me she "saw a pink line" and I went and pulled the test apart and surely there was a faint faint pink line on it...plus my other positive tests from days before...this happened last cycle to....it is kind of weird...I am thinking I must have a progesterone problem or something.....who knows? I just don't want to think it could be a chemical but then in the back of my mind I'm thinking it has to be I'm in so much pain and soaking my pad in an hours time or less......I got my feet up trying to see if it'll help....I duno I don't wanna go to the ER with a "period" but then again what if its something else.....I'm in limbo....I'm sure I'll be fine though just resting and taking it easy! I guess a rant is helping apparently LOL


----------



## AuntBug

Keep us up to date, hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

Still no show this morning so tested but of course it was a BFN :(
Plenty of cramping this morning too :(


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh how awful Andrea! I went to the hospital once thinking I was miscarrying when it was just a period, but I still needed medical attention. They gave me tablets to slow it down and some iron suplements, so it might be in your best interest to head to your ER.
11DPO is still early Emma, give it another couple of days!
I wonder if cla has tested yet?
Mamalove, I'm useless at them opk thingies! Mine never got truly posititive.

Oh did someone ask about how OH feels about becoming a Dad again? This is his first! Poppy is from a previous relationship with someone who couldn't deal with the fact I was having his baby, so he left me. He's in her life now and sees her every other weekend, but OH has become a father to her and loves her lots. We just wanted our own to complete our perfect but everso slightly dysfunctional family! Haha.

Let us know how bloodwork goes Mello!!
XXX


----------



## cla

I don't know weather to buy a test, Iam just so scared if it comes back neg! I don't know what to do ?


----------



## duchess ross

I am so hoping for my BFP (i hope i got that right - such a newbie haha)

AF due 18th, Im so wanting to test as soon as I can - looking into the first response test


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ladies, 

Im defo out - done a Super drug test and its a BFN - im saving my frer for next cycle. 

Hurry up witch so we can get on to the next cycle. Im going to use my persona and temp next month too. Probably get some smiley face OPKs aswell - im nuts. 

Hope you are all well. 

x


----------



## cla

i ahve done another one step test this morning and im sure i had another line and my opks are stilll possitive:dohh:
i went to get a test and i couldnt do :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## raisin

Good morning ladies. How is everyone today? I am feeling low because I did a superdrug test this morning and it came back negative. I dont know where i am in my cycle so Im hoping it might just be too early....

Cla, are you testing tomorrow? Is your ticker correct or how many DPO are you? 

Andrea - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## cla

here is my pic from this morning!
yes my tickers are right:hugs:
do you know how many dpo you are ???
 



Attached Files:







SNV30765.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## 4magpies

My AF should be here today girls... still dont know what to do this cycle.

Carry on with my monitor? TTC? Argh?!

x


----------



## 4magpies

You are so preg Cla. Congrats.

x


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies! Had a bit of excitement this morning when I used my last IC and up popped what looked like a really really faint line (but not a complete line, it was more like just the bottom part of the line) so I grabbed my last FRER and dipped it in the same sample and.......BFN so I think, on close inspection of my IC, that it is just an uneven patch or a scratch on the strip rather than a line or something. I tried to take pics but you really can't see anything in them whereas even OH could see the faint part-of-line in real life. Just waiting for the witch to arrive tomorrow/Thursday now so I can get on with the next cycle.

xxx


----------



## cla

4magpies said:


> You are so preg Cla. Congrats.
> 
> x

can you really see it:dohh:


----------



## Carreg

That's a positive cla! Congrats!

xxx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Hi 4 Magpies
Its 40 year old mum, Im here again 10dpo, was just lurking till now. Have had things a bit different this cycle, had creamy cm since ovulation and a low firm cervix til yesterday, today it is curiously softer with a hardness below if that makes sense, horrible skin, headaches and the odd cramp but I get those three every month. Dont want to test if its a negative but this is hard to bear. Have been to a Fertility specialist and his tests and experience render me with low ovarian reserve and his advise is to proceed with IVF with genetic screening. So I hope all my hopes I am pregnant and if I am I hope it sticks I would rather not be pregnant than lose another one.
Bex


----------



## Razcox

hey all! Can i join? had a bit of a TTC break but started again this month and in my 1st 2WW for a couple of months . . .


----------



## Tryingfor3

ok ladies i know im being redundant but can someone tell me what they think of my chart? They changed it once, but with the new O day, my temps should've dropped today, and they haven't. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla! DO A HPTTTTT. 
X


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> here is my pic from this morning!
> yes my tickers are right:hugs:
> do you know how many dpo you are ???

Cla, are these OPK or preg tests? Im not sure how many DPO I am but I know my cycles range from 28 to 31 days at the moment. I am CD28. When do you think i should test again?


----------



## Mellofishy

I am in agreement with the other gals Cla!!
It's time to :test: with a PREGNANCY test!!

FXed!!!


----------



## AuntBug

I'm 10dpo in CD26 and have light pink-brown spotting. So worried it's :witch: showing up early. Could it possibly be implantation at 10dpo? Had a tiny bit this weekend, but more now.


----------



## Razcox

I had some spotting of brown stuff at 11DPO but then got a :bfp: a few days later when AF was late so it could be implantation. Found this info on the web:

What does implantation bleeding look like?

Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time.

When does it occur?

Implantation bleeding tends to occur before menstruation is expected, this is usually between six and twelve days after ovulation. Most women experience menstruation approximately 14 days after ovulation however this will depend on your individual cycle.


----------



## AuntBug

Razcox said:


> I had some spotting of brown stuff at 11DPO but then got a :bfp: a few days later when AF was late so it could be implantation. Found this info on the web:
> 
> What does implantation bleeding look like?
> 
> Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time.
> 
> When does it occur?
> 
> Implantation bleeding tends to occur before menstruation is expected, this is usually between six and twelve days after ovulation. Most women experience menstruation approximately 14 days after ovulation however this will depend on your individual cycle.

Thanks so much! That pretty much describes what's happening. I usually spy for a day or so before AF, but it's constant and never this early. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up. My mum tells me not to worry, mat gran got preg twice and only had 1 ovary damaged from polio, mom and sid both got preg easily, but I still worry given my age.


----------



## AuntBug

Urg, I hate autofill on my iPod. Sorry for the typos.


----------



## Mellofishy

Auntbug, I really think it could be implantation bleeding too...more than AF showing up early. FXed for ya!!
(10 days is not late for implantation either..it's more reasonable actually!)
Gals that symptom spot anything earlier than 10 DPO, are usually spotting things not related to pregnancy...me included!


----------



## cla

raisin said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> here is my pic from this morning!
> yes my tickers are right:hugs:
> do you know how many dpo you are ???
> 
> Cla, are these OPK or preg tests? Im not sure how many DPO I am but I know my cycles range from 28 to 31 days at the moment. I am CD28. When do you think i should test again?Click to expand...

The green one is a opk and blue one a pg test


----------



## aileymouse

Hi all! Cla, I think it's safe to say you have your BFP! congrats!

I've got sore boobs, and dry mouth, sore throat and stuffy nose. Keep getting a weird taste in my mouth. I'm really hoping this is my month!!


----------



## Emma051980

cla said:


> raisin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> here is my pic from this morning!
> yes my tickers are right:hugs:
> do you know how many dpo you are ???
> 
> Cla, are these OPK or preg tests? Im not sure how many DPO I am but I know my cycles range from 28 to 31 days at the moment. I am CD28. When do you think i should test again?Click to expand...
> 
> The green one is a opk and blue one a pg testClick to expand...

Congrats huni :happydance::happydance:


----------



## blouseybrown

CONGRATS CLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> raisin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> here is my pic from this morning!
> yes my tickers are right:hugs:
> do you know how many dpo you are ???
> 
> Cla, are these OPK or preg tests? Im not sure how many DPO I am but I know my cycles range from 28 to 31 days at the moment. I am CD28. When do you think i should test again?Click to expand...
> 
> The green one is a opk and blue one a pg testClick to expand...

Looks like a BFP to me! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

i'm getting so jealous of all these BFP's :blush:
although i am delighted for all you :happydance:

told oh over dinner that 3 people so far on this thread have gotten their bfp's. he says have you got ur period yet, i said no. he said maybe your pregnant too then.... :nope: i know the :witch: is coming :cry: just wish she'd hurry up so i can get on with next month!!


----------



## cla

I'm still not getting my hopes up until I take another test and my date of af as gone .


----------



## Emma051980

when you gonna take another test cla?


----------



## cla

With the year I have I don't know. I really want to do one but when I see a proper possitive I know all the things that can go wrong:cry:


----------



## Emma051980

cla said:


> With the year I have I don't know. I really want to do one but when I see a proper possitive I know all the things that can go wrong:cry:

oh god cla, you can't be thinking like that hon :hugs::hugs:
you'll drive yourself mad if you don't test anyway so best to get it over and done with!! don't be thinking things will go wrong, it'll send your stress levels through the roof and you won't be able to enjoy it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

If I didn't have you lot I would be lost I wouldn't know what to do:hugs:
Do you know if tescos tests are anygood????


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> If I didn't have you lot I would be lost I wouldn't know what to do:hugs:
> Do you know if tescos tests are anygood????

I've read they are, as well as Superdrugs ones.

I honestly don't know how you can wait so long!! I reckon you have most definitely got a BFP there, but I understand why you're finding it so hard to beleive, I can't envisage having a BFP staring back at me ever either. xx


----------



## Emma051980

used one last month but obviously it was negative, don't know how good they are though.... i have one there to use if i'm late (which i won't be!)


----------



## cla

I will try and get one tomorrow I will have to wear a hat and glasses so knowbody knows who Iam lol 
I feel like a 16 :dohh:


----------



## Emma051980

can you not go to a different chemist away from your local area??


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> I will try and get one tomorrow I will have to wear a hat and glasses so knowbody knows who Iam lol
> I feel like a 16 :dohh:

Can you not use self service?


----------



## cla

No my friend works in the tescos with self service , bloody hell its like I'm after drugs


----------



## squeal

Hehe! Do you have a Superdrug around?

I think these cramps are AF cramps. If my cycle is 28 days instead of 32 this month then that means AF could be due on Thursday rather than Monday :(

I reckon I am looking at a BFN tomorrow.


----------



## cla

Yeah but there are two many I people I know and if I see someone it will be on fb like a flash. I will get one from the chemist but they cost a bloody fortune.
You arnt out until the witch comes so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Tomorrow is AF day, usually come on/start spotting in the evening. I'm BRICKING IT, to be polite. 
:D
X


----------



## cla

That's why I don't want to test until the day as gone. Have you done anymore tests???


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Tomorrow is AF day, usually come on/start spotting in the evening. I'm BRICKING IT, to be polite.
> :D
> X

you have absolutly no reason to be bricking it!!!!!
tomorrow will come and go just like any other day - except that YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Errmmm... yeah, one... Ok three, all dark positives now. Could I still have a chemical though? Sorry to whinge. I still aren't convinced I'm pregnant.


----------



## Mellofishy

Yay Blousey!! So glad to hear you are still having DARK POSITIVES!! :happydance:
Well, my :bfp: has been confirmed by a blood test! Our #3 should be here near June 19, 2010!! WOW.
We are planning on telling our families at Thanksgiving.
I will be stocking the thread with FXed for all of you gals..whether this month or next..I'll be hoping with you!!


----------



## squeal

Aww, Congratulations!!

When is Thanksgiving?


----------



## WifeyS

Mellofishy said:


> Yay Blousey!! So glad to hear you are still having DARK POSITIVES!! :happydance:
> Well, my :bfp: has been confirmed by a blood test! Our #3 should be here near June 19, 2010!! WOW.
> We are planning on telling our families at Thanksgiving.
> I will be stocking the thread with FXed for all of you gals..whether this month or next..I'll be hoping with you!!

Thats brilliant news hun, so happy for you.

Thats great news for you too Blousey. 

I did another Super drug test this morning (even though I had terrible period cramps last night), anyway its a BFN, I have to say though I went back to the test, I know I shouldnt, and should no better than that as Super Drug tests so have evaps - masive evaps as i proved last month, there is a very light pink line but its skinny so defo evap x


----------



## Emma051980

Mellofishy said:


> Yay Blousey!! So glad to hear you are still having DARK POSITIVES!! :happydance:
> Well, my :bfp: has been confirmed by a blood test! Our #3 should be here near June 19, 2010!! WOW.
> We are planning on telling our families at Thanksgiving.
> I will be stocking the thread with FXed for all of you gals..whether this month or next..I'll be hoping with you!!

ah that's brilliant news, congratulations again!!!
i'd say it was some relief to have it properly confirmed!!!

yes, please continue to stalk us, and bring some of that :dust: with you :happydance:


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh brill news Mello, so so pleased for you! 

Wifey, evap lines are sooo shitty. :( I had one on an IC last month and it got my hopes up so much. 

OH is watching football, I keep giving him evils. I could slap his stupid head.


----------



## Mellofishy

squeal said:


> Aww, Congratulations!!
> 
> When is Thanksgiving?

November 25th, I will be 10 weeks


----------



## Mellofishy

Wifey..sorry about the evaps...how crummy. Hoping a BFP comes your way soon!:hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Oh brill news Mello, so so pleased for you!
> 
> Wifey, evap lines are sooo shitty. :( I had one on an IC last month and it got my hopes up so much.
> 
> OH is watching football, I keep giving him evils. I could slap his stupid head.

Oh that poor man......it's gonna be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG 9 months for him :haha:


----------



## Emma051980

WifeyS said:


> Mellofishy said:
> 
> 
> Yay Blousey!! So glad to hear you are still having DARK POSITIVES!! :happydance:
> Well, my :bfp: has been confirmed by a blood test! Our #3 should be here near June 19, 2010!! WOW.
> We are planning on telling our families at Thanksgiving.
> I will be stocking the thread with FXed for all of you gals..whether this month or next..I'll be hoping with you!!
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, so happy for you.
> 
> Thats great news for you too Blousey.
> 
> I did another Super drug test this morning (even though I had terrible period cramps last night), anyway its a BFN, I have to say though I went back to the test, I know I shouldnt, and should no better than that as Super Drug tests so have evaps - masive evaps as i proved last month, there is a very light pink line but its skinny so defo evap xClick to expand...

What does an EVAP look like??? i've never even had one of those :haha:


----------



## blouseybrown

Poor ME! I have to put with him!! Hahaha.
Night gorgeous ladies
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Emma051980

nite nite, sweet dreams x


----------



## aileymouse

wow! all the BFP's this month! congrats to all.

Hopefully I will be joining you soon x


----------



## sequeena

Emma051980 said:


> WifeyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellofishy said:
> 
> 
> Yay Blousey!! So glad to hear you are still having DARK POSITIVES!! :happydance:
> Well, my :bfp: has been confirmed by a blood test! Our #3 should be here near June 19, 2010!! WOW.
> We are planning on telling our families at Thanksgiving.
> I will be stocking the thread with FXed for all of you gals..whether this month or next..I'll be hoping with you!!
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, so happy for you.
> 
> Thats great news for you too Blousey.
> 
> I did another Super drug test this morning (even though I had terrible period cramps last night), anyway its a BFN, I have to say though I went back to the test, I know I shouldnt, and should no better than that as Super Drug tests so have evaps - masive evaps as i proved last month, there is a very light pink line but its skinny so defo evap xClick to expand...
> 
> What does an EVAP look like??? i've never even had one of those :haha:Click to expand...

This is an evap I had a few weeks back after my chemical. Ignore the scratched part I did it accidentally. I don't know when it appeared as I only noticed a week later but it was a definite :bfn: when I tested.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/051-3.jpg?t=1286829666


----------



## AuntBug

ARGH - I keep going back and forth with excitement that I might have implantation bleeding and despair that AF is just 9 days earlier than last cycle. I can't wait to test when I first wake up tomorrow! I know I didn't OV at CD12, but I'm crampy now too. Please, please, please be a :bfp: and not :witch:


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> ARGH - I keep going back and forth with excitement that I might have implantation bleeding and despair that AF is just 9 days earlier than last cycle. I can't wait to test when I first wake up tomorrow! I know I didn't OV at CD12, but I'm crampy now too. Please, please, please be a :bfp: and not :witch:

I'm REALLY thinking mine is AF cramps now :cry:


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> ARGH - I keep going back and forth with excitement that I might have implantation bleeding and despair that AF is just 9 days earlier than last cycle. I can't wait to test when I first wake up tomorrow! I know I didn't OV at CD12, but I'm crampy now too. Please, please, please be a :bfp: and not :witch:
> 
> I'm REALLY thinking mine is AF cramps now :cry:Click to expand...

I'm heading more in that direction too - my cramps aren't going away. It would be like me to follow my longest cycle with my shortest.:dohh:


----------



## Linzi

I still have no symptoms :(:(

I want to test today, but I will have to wait til tomorrow/friday :(

Not like it will be good news anyway.

x


----------



## Razcox

AuntBug said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> ARGH - I keep going back and forth with excitement that I might have implantation bleeding and despair that AF is just 9 days earlier than last cycle. I can't wait to test when I first wake up tomorrow! I know I didn't OV at CD12, but I'm crampy now too. Please, please, please be a :bfp: and not :witch:
> 
> I'm REALLY thinking mine is AF cramps now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm heading more in that direction too - my cramps aren't going away. It would be like me to follow my longest cycle with my shortest.:dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry both that you think the :witch: is on her way. Will be sending lots of :dust: to both and keeping my fingers crossed the cramps are just the bean snuggling in tight. :thumbup:


----------



## Emma051980

CD28 and still no show....tested again this morning with IC and got a :bfn:
couldn't tell you the last time i went longer than 28 days, i'm normally 24, then the last 2 months have been 28, in that i've woken on the morning of the 28th day to af! 
still have plenty of cramps, but part of that is because i'm very gassy :blush:
i'm going on hols this day week for a few days, wouldn't surprise me if she held off until that day!!!


----------



## WifeyS

I had the most amazing dream ever last night, I had peed on a FRER and saw the line developing nice and strong right before my eyes! I shouted in to my husband - wooooo we did it babe! 

Anyway, because of that dream I woke up and peed on a FRER - NOPE BFN!!!!!!! xx


----------



## blouseybrown

Not out till AF shows Wifey! Hang on in there.


----------



## WifeyS

Its very strange as I had AF type cramps all of Monday PM on and off and a dull back ache in the evening. If my first pos OPK is right then AF is due Fri/Sat which is still a tad later than last months, if my last OPK is right then my AF is due Mon/Tues so I could be earlier in my cycle by a couple of days!!! Only time will tell I supose. Im defo not getting my hopes up....

x


----------



## 4magpies

Still waiting for my AF girls, started back on my diet to have something else to concentrate on for a while.

Hope your all good.

x


----------



## cla

well i finaly got the guts and got a test and this is what i got:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30769.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Carreg

Seeee! Congrats cla!!!!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

Woop congrats cla!

When did everyone start testing? is 8dpo too early?


----------



## cla

aileymouse said:


> Woop congrats cla!
> 
> When did everyone start testing? is 8dpo too early?

i tested about 8dpo which was friday and got nothing then i never thought about it over the weekend and i thought on monday i will try a opk and it was possitve so i tested and got a faint line i couldnt and still cant believe it:dohh:


----------



## WifeyS

cla said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> Woop congrats cla!
> 
> When did everyone start testing? is 8dpo too early?
> 
> i tested about 8dpo which was friday and got nothing then i never thought about it over the weekend and i thought on monday i will try a opk and it was possitve so i tested and got a faint line i couldnt and still cant believe it:dohh:Click to expand...

Congratulations sweetie xxx


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Cla! I knew it!

I tested this morning and got a :bfn:. I had AF type cramps yesterday and still have them today. I normally get brown CM before AF at least for a day or two but when I checked up there all I get it thick white CM.

My last cycle was 32 days and today is CD27, I'm thinking that due to my body still getting used to BC that AF may be coming earlier and that these are AF cramps :(

Stupidly I also went back to my test and there is a VERY faint line, probably an evap.


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Cla - brilliant news!!! This thread is doing very well for the BFPs this month

FXed for everyone else xxx


----------



## cla

thank you everybody you have all been great help and im sending you all possitive vibes:hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

squeal said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfn:.

I tested this morning as well because OH was at home. Got the same as you :bfn:

Just hoping AF starts very soon - having Spa Day next Wednesday and on Thursday our :wedding: Something to look forward.


----------



## BlueButterfly

WifeyS said:


> Congratulations sweetie xxx

Good luck with your testing 
:kiss:


----------



## Carreg

BFN's for me for the last 3 days running and AF is due tomorrow so I am out this month. I can't see how to make my chances any better next month? We DTD 5, 3 and 2 days before I Ov'd and on Ov day and 1 and 3 days after Ov so in theory we should have been laughing so I don't get it, and don't understand how I can improve our chances! Frustration!!! I have ordered some Pre-seed (not telling OH!) in the hopes that will help but I feel like I'm betraying my NTNP-ness by doing that, to me that crosses the line to TTC and I don't want to TTC! Grrr.

Just want the witch to arrive now so I can get on with the next cycle.

xxx


----------



## cla

hun you will get there, i know its easier said then done because i have been there a few times lol


----------



## raisin

Cla, congratulations! Please send me some lucky baby dust my way!

I had AF like cramps yesterday but they were gone by the evening and nothing today. Did a FRER this morning but BFN. :cry:

Im not giving up hope just yet though because sometimes my cycles are a bit longer but AF is arriving I would expect it by Friday. FXd


----------



## squeal

Well the test I did this morning I waited three minutes, nothing, and then went back to bed.

When I looked at it three hours later this is what was left. I know it's an evap as it was probably way out the time limit but it's here as an example of one if anything else.

That's if anyone can even see it of course!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0219.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla....WAhoooooo!!!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's SO awesome!!!

Squeal...that very well could be the start of your BFP! FXed!! I say keep testing!:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## squeal

It was so far out of the time limit that I doubt it is :(

Can you actually see what I can?


----------



## Mellofishy

squeal said:


> It was so far out of the time limit that I doubt it is :(
> 
> Can you actually see what I can?

To be completely honest I CAN see it..and most of the time when gals ask if I see something, I'm honest and say "sorry I can't" if I don't see something.
I know many gals on here say "oh, I see it, congrats!! When I'm staring at a NEGATIVE test!
But I do see something Squeal...maybe wait two days and test again..10 DPO is a bit early.


----------



## squeal

Mellofishy said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> It was so far out of the time limit that I doubt it is :(
> 
> Can you actually see what I can?
> 
> To be completely honest I CAN see it..and most of the time when gals ask if I see something, I'm honest and say "sorry I can't" if I don't see something.
> I know many gals on here say "oh, I see it, congrats!! When I'm staring at a NEGATIVE test!
> But I do see something Squeal...maybe wait two days and test again..10 DPO is a bit early.Click to expand...

I'm actually 11DPO my ticker is wrong. I would feel a bit better if it were within the time limit but because I went straight back to bed and didn't look at if for another three hours I'm a bit sceptical, but if gives me a tiny bit of hope, you never know.

I know what you mean, I often see nothing, but I think it's an evap more than likely, but like you say if AF isn't here in a few more days I will test again. I still have cramps but they are starting to settle down.

Thanks for the honest opinion :)


----------



## cla

i can see it to hun:happydance: maybe its the start of a little baby:happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Cla :happydance:

I got a :bfn: this am, so I'm sure this spotting is just the start of AF. I had NO line when I looked again 3 hours later, so younever know squeal, it might be something.

On to cycle 3


----------



## squeal

Did you put it in all different lights AuntBug?

I just showed OH my picture on here (he doesn't know about the faint line) and I said can you see anything in this picture, he said a line, I said no, the other side, he said a faint line. So he sees it too, but I'm positive it's just an evap, they always say NEVER look after the time, but we all do!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

But a PINK evap is rare.....so I'd say test again in a couple days to see what happens :) Gl babes FX :)


----------



## squeal

Thank you everyone.

Do you have any pictures of what you class as an evap for me to compare to?


----------



## Razcox

I think as a rule of thumb an evap is colourless but if there is some colour its more likely to be a :bfp: though with blue dye tests it can still be a bit iffy . . .


----------



## squeal

Razcox said:


> I think as a rule of thumb an evap is colourless but if there is some colour its more likely to be a :bfp: though with blue dye tests it can still be a bit iffy . . .

Even if it's out of the time limit? That's my only concern otherwise I would possibly be more positive about it. I still have AF like cramps so I'm very doubtful but thank you for the support.


----------



## Razcox

ummm its a tough one as even out the time limit for there to be a coloured line the chemicals have had to find something to react with. Maybe redo the test in 48 hours and see then? Not much help now i know. Do you temp at all?

Also remember its not over until the :witch: shows both times i have gotten a :bfp: it was on the back of AF type pains. Thats what makes sympton spotting at this stage a waste of time (I know this yet still do it, i guess it helps to pass the time!), below are the pre AF signs for me:

Cramps
Sore boobs
Bitchyness
bad tummy
Feel cold
Heartburn

and the times i have gotten a :bfp: 

Cramps
Sore boobs
Bitchyness
bad tummy
heartburn
Overwhelming desire for cheese!!!

So what chance do we stand LOL


----------



## blouseybrown

CONGRATULATIONS CLA! I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited! Bump buddies! I think we'll have the same due date too. 
This thread is sosososososo lucky. 
AF doesn't seem to be showing as early as she should be for ladies too!
Yaaay.
XXXXXXX


----------



## raisin

I had what I thought was an evap line yesterday on a Superdrug test (pink). But I had a BFN on FRER this morning. Is there still hope?

My cramps have stopped now which is unusual for me if AF is on her way. 

OMG Im going crazy in this TWW, one minute Im all positive and the next I think its all over! :wacko:


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Cla......so happy for you.....enjoy and dont worry too much.......xxx


----------



## AuntBug

raisin said:


> I had what I thought was an evap line yesterday on a Superdrug test (pink). But I had a BFN on FRER this morning. Is there still hope?
> 
> My cramps have stopped now which is unusual for me if AF is on her way.
> 
> OMG Im going crazy in this TWW, one minute Im all positive and the next I think its all over! :wacko:

I'm right there with you Raisin! Now I don't have cramps and I'm not really spotting, and I have NO patience. If the :witch: doesn't show I'll test again on Fri. One second I'm hopeful and the next I'm crushed.


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Still waiting for my AF girls, started back on my diet to have something else to concentrate on for a while.
> 
> Hope your all good.
> 
> x

hey hon! are you not late???? you got urs before me last month???


----------



## squeal

raisin said:


> I had what I thought was an evap line yesterday on a Superdrug test (pink). But I had a BFN on FRER this morning. Is there still hope?
> 
> My cramps have stopped now which is unusual for me if AF is on her way.
> 
> OMG Im going crazy in this TWW, one minute Im all positive and the next I think its all over! :wacko:

How many DPO were you yesterday when you did the test? Did you take a picture? Did it look like mine?


----------



## Emma051980

:witch: got me this afternoon :cry::cry::cry:

not a lucky thread for me so far - it was only our 2nd month trying but i'm actually really upset over it. all my buddies are leaving me too - although i am delighted for you's :happydance:

CONGRATS CLA XXXX


----------



## TheMrs.28

Raisin - what DPO are you? I'm at 13 and completely out of my mind. If I am not pregnant (BFN on 10-13) then my body is playing a REALLY mean game on me! Today though, boobs are less sore, would feel better if symptoms were getting worse!


----------



## raisin

TheMrs.28 said:


> Raisin - what DPO are you? I'm at 13 and completely out of my mind. If I am not pregnant (BFN on 10-13) then my body is playing a REALLY mean game on me! Today though, boobs are less sore, would feel better if symptoms were getting worse!

Im not really sure but about 7/8 DPO. I got a +OPK last wednesday but the longest cycle I've had is 31 days which means Im expecting my period by Friday. Does that mean I just have a really short luteal phase? And how come this means my period would then be due at 9DO? I thought it should always be more than that?! Its so confusing. :shrug:

When are you testing again?


----------



## raisin

Emma051980 said:


> :witch: got me this afternoon :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> not a lucky thread for me so far - it was only our 2nd month trying but i'm actually really upset over it. all my buddies are leaving me too - although i am delighted for you's :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS CLA XXXX

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you. 

At this rate I will be joining you next month though.


----------



## raisin

squeal said:


> raisin said:
> 
> 
> I had what I thought was an evap line yesterday on a Superdrug test (pink). But I had a BFN on FRER this morning. Is there still hope?
> 
> My cramps have stopped now which is unusual for me if AF is on her way.
> 
> OMG Im going crazy in this TWW, one minute Im all positive and the next I think its all over! :wacko:
> 
> How many DPO were you yesterday when you did the test? Did you take a picture? Did it look like mine?Click to expand...

Not sure but probably 7 DPO. I dont have a picture but it did look very similar to yours! But then I did a FRER this morning and got nothing so maybe mine was an evap....


----------



## cla

Emma I'm sorry the witch got you xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Sorry the witch got you Emma, Ill be joining you over the weekend. 

I have a nice girls night out to look forward to on the 23rd and I intend to drink and dance the night away lol its been a very long time xx


----------



## squeal

I'm going to do another test tomorrow, not that I reckon it will make any difference, HcG levels wouldn't be a huge jump after 24 hours would they?

My CP is higher than normal and still thick white CM up there.


----------



## DolceBella

So sorry the witch got you Emma.. :(


----------



## Razcox

Emma - Sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Squeal - How did the test go?


----------



## squeal

Okay ladies so I got this after four minutes today, you're only meant to read the test after three minutes so not sure what to think again. It looks thicker and a tiny bit darker though. I did an OPK today too which have all been negative since O, hardly a glimmer of anything and that has shown up today, not as dark as the control but it's thick and there. I'm going to carry on with OPKs and then test on Sunday again.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0220.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Serene123

Oh that's an opk!! I was going to say :bfp:


----------



## 4magpies

Af got me girls. Not sure what to do now.

X


----------



## squeal

Serene123 said:


> Oh that's an opk!! I was going to say :bfp:

No, no, that's my PG test. Top is yesterday but not sure when it appeared as I went to bed after three minutes, and the bottom is today which appeared around four minutes after. Not got a picture of the OPK but going to carry on with them in the hope they get darker.


----------



## Serene123

The bottom test is definitely a :bfp:


----------



## cla

Omg I can see it you have done it . Congrats Hun xx


----------



## cla

4magpies said:


> Af got me girls. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> X

Sorry Hun xx


----------



## blouseybrown

Magpies, take some time throughout AF to have a good think about things. You'll realise what you want to do eventually. 
X


----------



## Emma051980

squeal said:


> Okay ladies so I got this after four minutes today, you're only meant to read the test after three minutes so not sure what to think again. It looks thicker and a tiny bit darker though. I did an OPK today too which have all been negative since O, hardly a glimmer of anything and that has shown up today, not as dark as the control but it's thick and there. I'm going to carry on with OPKs and then test on Sunday again.

It's definatly there hon :happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

4magpies said:


> Af got me girls. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> X

As Blousy said, take some time to think over things :hugs:
You'll make the right decision with time x


----------



## raisin

Magpies - sorry AF got you hun. Big hug :hugs:

Squeal - Congrats, that's a definite BFP! You've given me such hope now because AF still hasnt go me and if the witch isnt here by tomorrow morning I will do another test. Fxd.

I want it so bad! Am I the only left now or is anyone else still waiting for AF/BFP?


----------



## Razcox

Magpies - Sorry about AF hun :hug:

Squeal - That looks very promising to me and is already darker then yesterdays so i think you are well on your way to a nice dark :bfp: . I would however forget about using the OPK's as they will prob just stress you out xxx

Raisin - I am still here half way through the 2WW, will be keeping everything crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## Carreg

Mornign everyone!

Congrats Squeal!!!!

I can feel that AF is on her way today (she is due today anyway) and my temp dropped messively from 36.67 to 36.27 so she should fly in today sometime. Onwards and upwards!

Went to my first ballroom & latin dance class last night and LOVED it. Still all hyped up!

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## cla

raisin you havent tested yet. do it do it xx


----------



## WifeyS

Im still waitinf for my AF, should be due tomorrow or Monday. Still getting BFN. 

Mags - sorry for AF arriving. Im 99% sure mine will too - we can be cycle buddies for the next cycle if you choose to carry on. That goes for everyone else who has got a visit from the witch xx


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> raisin you havent tested yet. do it do it xx

I tested on Tuesday and got a BFN but a few hours later I notice a really faint second line, which was probably an evap! I did a FRER yesterday but got BFN. Now Im too scared to do any more tests!!

Since my last cycle was 31 days I will wait and see if AF arrives today, then maybe do another FRER tomorrow morning. Or should I wait until Saturday? What do you think?

I dont feel like AF is on her way and I am feeling queasy and light-headed this morning. Probably more do to with the anticipation than any kind of pregnancy symptoms though. LOL 

I also have a weird sensation in my right side, sort of in the "ovary" area. What could this be? It's freaking me out a little....


----------



## cla

thats how i have been feeling :thumbup: 
its up to you when you want to test:hugs: did you use the same brand test you got an evap on ???


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> thats how i have been feeling :thumbup:
> its up to you when you want to test:hugs: did you use the same brand test you got an evap on ???

The first test with the evap was a Superdrug one. And then the FRER came back BFN. Surely if I was pregnant the FRER would have shown up?


----------



## cla

hun to tell you the truth i havent got a clue about tests i just pee on anything lol


----------



## mamalove

girls im so confused!
i think i got a positive pg test!!!!

my last period was 19 september,and my cycles are usually 28 days but i've had confusion as to when i've ovulated because my OPKS have constantly been nearly positive and positive! i only got my opks half way through the month so i don't know if i've missed o or not.. anyways
few days ago i had a REALLY positive opk and thought that was it,it was darkest one so far ..later that day it got lighter and i was sure i Od then.
however i did one the next day and yesterday night and they have all been positive.
i did one midstream cheapie pg test last night and it was negative,so i ordered cheapies of ebay and got them this morning.
now i never thought there was a posibility i was pg,purely because i have no idea when and IF i ovulated..
so i got up at 8am and wasted fmu :rofl: then around 9.30am i went again and after that postie brought the tests.
so just for fun i thought i'd do one ..i only had couple of drops of wee anyway so this was basically to satisfy the poas maniac in me.
as soon as i dipped the test i could see two lines,the whole test was pink so i thought this was normal and the test was working fine.
however,as soon as the whole test was wet there was clearly TWO PINK LINE!
very faint but you dont have to squint to see it and it's thick and pink??
i know about evaps and know what they look like but surely evaps dont appear as soon as the urine hits the test?

im off to town to get some frers now of course :rofl:
and have taken pics of the test so will post when i twins take a nap 

wths wrong with us :rofl: we havent even bd that much :rofl: and when we did it was obv the wrong time haha


----------



## raisin

mamalove said:


> girls im so confused!
> i think i got a positive pg test!!!!
> 
> my last period was 19 september,and my cycles are usually 28 days but i've had confusion as to when i've ovulated because my OPKS have constantly been nearly positive and positive! i only got my opks half way through the month so i don't know if i've missed o or not.. anyways
> few days ago i had a REALLY positive opk and thought that was it,it was darkest one so far ..later that day it got lighter and i was sure i Od then.
> however i did one the next day and yesterday night and they have all been positive.
> i did one midstream cheapie pg test last night and it was negative,so i ordered cheapies of ebay and got them this morning.
> now i never thought there was a posibility i was pg,purely because i have no idea when and IF i ovulated..
> so i got up at 8am and wasted fmu :rofl: then around 9.30am i went again and after that postie brought the tests.
> so just for fun i thought i'd do one ..i only had couple of drops of wee anyway so this was basically to satisfy the poas maniac in me.
> as soon as i dipped the test i could see two lines,the whole test was pink so i thought this was normal and the test was working fine.
> however,as soon as the whole test was wet there was clearly TWO PINK LINE!
> very faint but you dont have to squint to see it and it's thick and pink??
> i know about evaps and know what they look like but surely evaps dont appear as soon as the urine hits the test?
> 
> im off to town to get some frers now of course :rofl:
> and have taken pics of the test so will post when i twins take a nap
> 
> wths wrong with us :rofl: we havent even bd that much :rofl: and when we did it was obv the wrong time haha

Congrats! Sounds like a BFP to me :happydance:


----------



## cla

it sounds like you have done it , i cant wait to see the pics:happydance:


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla...nice ticker! :winkwink: Looks like we could be bump buddies!:winkwink:

Squeal...I see the line! Really starting to look like your BFP! Do you have a FR test to use soon?

WOW! This thread is doing great for BFPs!

Hope we all get a BFP by next month! FXed!


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun I'm loving yours too:happydance:


----------



## blouseybrown

Congrats to all the other BFPs, it's brilliant! So pleased.
I did a digital yesterday and it showed 'pregnant 1-2' even though I did a baziollion FRER, I just needed to see it in words. 
I think Im struggling to accept it? Don't really know what's going on with me. :(


----------



## raisin

I'm green with jealousy. I want to join you! :cry:

I think Im developing a compulsive disorder. Counting down the hours to the latest date AF is normally due. :haha:


----------



## mamalove

hi girls,heres the pic from this morning
https://i52.tinypic.com/ftzyx1.jpg

now,usually i'd say it was an evap but it appeared as soon as the test was wet and i could see it get darker and darker.
it was actually a lot darker and pink before the test dried..i dont know?
i've got frers here and will do one tonight.. it's so weird,if i am who knows when i've ovulated? i had a tiny bit of ewcm this month and no signs of O at all,except multiple positive opks .. so random


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> Congrats to all the other BFPs, it's brilliant! So pleased.
> I did a digital yesterday and it showed 'pregnant 1-2' even though I did a baziollion FRER, I just needed to see it in words.
> I think Im struggling to accept it? Don't really know what's going on with me. :(

I'm just like you, I feel the same. Take loads of pics because the one I done yesterday as gone blank:dohh: you pay all that money to see the words then they dissapear :growlmad:


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla, check out my post in 1st trimesters!


----------



## cla

I'm going xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Mamalove...I would wait a day and retest. Hoping it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## mamalove

thats what i'm planning on doing,i've got frers for tomorrow morning.

just made my oh poas :rofl: to see if it's evaps or not and his test is completly white,so we'll see ..


----------



## aileymouse

raisin said:


> Magpies - sorry AF got you hun. Big hug :hugs:
> 
> Squeal - Congrats, that's a definite BFP! You've given me such hope now because AF still hasnt go me and if the witch isnt here by tomorrow morning I will do another test. Fxd.
> 
> I want it so bad! Am I the only left now or is anyone else still waiting for AF/BFP?

I'm still waiting for AF/BFP...stil got a few days yet, but have a feeling AF is on her way.

Squeal, I see a line too:happydance:

Magpies, :hugs: hpe you sort things out soon x


----------



## Tryingfor3

I'm confused ladies. I chart my temps every morning. FF has changed my O day 3 times now. According to the first I am now 25 dpo. According to the second, 15 dpo and due for AF today. According to the third, now 10 dpo. Last AF was September 1. BBs started hurting 8 days ago. Today they aren't bigger, but feel swollen to me. I don't know what to think anymore. Wish AF would just come so I could start it over already.


----------



## Emma051980

Tryingfor3 said:


> I'm confused ladies. I chart my temps every morning. FF has changed my O day 3 times now. According to the first I am now 25 dpo. According to the second, 15 dpo and due for AF today. According to the third, now 10 dpo. Last AF was September 1. BBs started hurting 8 days ago. Today they aren't bigger, but feel swollen to me. I don't know what to think anymore. Wish AF would just come so I could start it over already.

have you tested yet love?


----------



## Tryingfor3

I tested when AF was due originally 3 days in a row. That was 8 days ago

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501


----------



## Emma051980

i don't know anything about FF and the charting and all that i'm afraid.... seems strange, you should probably test again and if still negative make an appointment with the doctors


----------



## WifeyS

Tryingfor3 said:


> I tested when AF was due originally 3 days in a row. That was 8 days ago
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501

TEST TEST TEST again lol xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies, how are you all?
Sorry to those who got AF *hugs* 
Have you tested yet Wifey?
X


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

No news from me. I ordered some ClearBlue Digis today so hopefully they will arrive soon. My OPK was lighter than the others today though, not what I want to see! Still having cramps though, how long do these last?


----------



## aileymouse

I did an opk today and got a faint positive....trying not to get my hopes up, but I do hope it is the beginning of a BFP....


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> I did an opk today and got a faint positive....trying not to get my hopes up, but I do hope it is the beginning of a BFP....

Sounds good to me. How many DPO are you? Mine were snow white for ages after O until 11DPO and now I am getting lines.


----------



## cla

whoooooooooooooooooooo to lines:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tryingfor3

According to the newest O day, I'm only 11 dpo. I'm also 16 dpo and 26 dpo lmao. who the heck knows.


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning ladies!

No news from me either. I couldn't take another :bfn: this morning, so I put off testing until tomorrow. I'm 13dpo, cd29 and no sign of :witch: yet - but :bfn: 11 and 12dpo.

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> No news from me either. I couldn't take another :bfn: this morning, so I put off testing until tomorrow. I'm 13dpo, cd29 and no sign of :witch: yet - but :bfn: 11 and 12dpo.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!

When are you due for AF?


----------



## WifeyS

Morning ladies, I hope you are all well. Its freezing today - and wet! Winter is well and truely creeping in. 

BFN for me again this morning and no AF. I must have defo ovulated later than I thought. I would say AF will arrive for me between today and Monday! HURRY UP BIATCH so I can carry on with next cycle ha ha ha ha ha xxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> No news from me either. I couldn't take another :bfn: this morning, so I put off testing until tomorrow. I'm 13dpo, cd29 and no sign of :witch: yet - but :bfn: 11 and 12dpo.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!
> 
> When are you due for AF?Click to expand...

Good question, who really knows. My cycles run 28 to 32 days normally, but last month was 35. If it's truly 14dpo, then that's tomorrow, cd30. Based on tracking avg, Monday.

I'm kinda manic about it at this point. Either depressed and certain :witch: is on her way or hopeful that this is it. It changes by the minute.


----------



## squeal

My AF should be due Monday too. I REALLY REALLY want us to both have BFP this month, it would be fantastic to be bump buddies. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tryingfor3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5501


What do you think? When should I try testing again?


----------



## TheMrs.28

15 DPO and NEG again!!! Argg!! Absolutely no sign of :witch: though so I can keep wishin and hopin! Still very hopeful, but getting anxious. AF never arrives late, CM is creamy and getting more abundant, almost fell asleep at dinner table at 7:30 last night, still feel lots of pressure and some very low cramping ... so whats up with the SINGLE FLIPPIN LINE????


----------



## raisin

Same here. BFN again this morning but no sign of AF. Not sure what to expect now...


----------



## aileymouse

squeal said:


> aileymouse said:
> 
> 
> I did an opk today and got a faint positive....trying not to get my hopes up, but I do hope it is the beginning of a BFP....
> 
> Sounds good to me. How many DPO are you? Mine were snow white for ages after O until 11DPO and now I am getting lines.Click to expand...

I'm 10dpo. Might wait till monday then go buy a frer.

Here's a pic of my opk. 
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050288.jpg
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050289.jpg

can you see what I see???


----------



## TheMrs.28

Congrats Ailey!! Looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## aileymouse

Even though it's an opk?


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> Even though it's an opk?

Have you tried a hpt?


----------



## aileymouse

I don't have any HPT's can't afford to go get one either and OH probably won't let me test yet anyway :(

I'm just dying to know!


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> Even though it's an opk?

Hey,

You ALWAYS have LH in your urine and so it may be that the OPK is detecting this as there is usually a faint line. I have usually had a very faint one. I can see a line, but I would expect it to be much darker if you were pregnant, but you never know, it may be the start of something.


----------



## aileymouse

Thanks squeal. as I said, I'm not getting my hopes up. but it certainly gives me pma :)


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> Thanks squeal. as I said, I'm not getting my hopes up. but it certainly gives me pma :)

Did you carry on doing them since you O?

I did till around 8DPO and they were all snow white, then when I did a PG test and got a faint line I thought I would try the OPK again and it showed reasonably dark line but not darker than the control line. Your line could mean something yet. Today's OPK was lighter though which worried me but we will see what another pregnancy test says tomorrow. I am still getting cramps, they are just constant and very mild.


----------



## Razcox

I really wouldnt recomend using OPKs as a HPT as they just are not specific enough and dectect a number of hormones giving lines for all sorts of things. For example there is a hormone released when AF is about to come which can give a + on an OPK. 

Here is a good link that explains why:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Try a HPT instead and see what you get, ebay has some good IC ones.

Squeal - Good luck for tomorrow will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

I took a opk yesterday and got a very dark line, not quite as dark as the control line but nearly! Today I took a preg test and its completely negative and I know af is on her way!! X 

Sorry if I sound negative, I don't want anyone getting false hope like I've done in the past! BUT I really do hope that you do get a BFP x


----------



## aileymouse

I only tried it as I heard that they 'could' detect pregnancy...so I'm not taking it as a given.

I didn't carry on with opks after the surge but when I've tested before when I'm not ovulated they have all been clear white.

Might persuade hubby to let me buy a test ;)


----------



## WifeyS

Yay test test test x


----------



## Tryingfor3

I called Doc this morning and told her what's been going on with me. They told me they want me to come in Monday morning and have a Blood test and if it comes back neg, then they give me meds to restart my cycle and make me have AF. So either way YAY. Either get a yes or finally get to start trying again!


----------



## raisin

Tryingfor3 said:


> I called Doc this morning and told her what's been going on with me. They told me they want me to come in Monday morning and have a Blood test and if it comes back neg, then they give me meds to restart my cycle and make me have AF. So either way YAY. Either get a yes or finally get to start trying again!

When should you have had AF? How late are you? Will you get the blood test results straight away?

Im getting worried now that my AF hasnt arrived and this is the latest it's ever been. Got BFN on FRER this morning though. Should I test again in 2 days or wait a bit longer if AF doesnt show in the meantime?


----------



## Mellofishy

Sorry for all of you gals "in limbo"...I know what it's like to be waiting for AF, and still be getting BFNs on your tests. I hope answers come your way soon..


----------



## raisin

ok, so last night going to bed i got bad cramp and was sure AF was coming. Woke up this morning and now nothing. No AF and no cramps. I feel really nauseous and sore bbs. So why the bfn? Im going out of my mind!


----------



## raisin

ok, so last night going to bed i got bad cramp and was sure AF was coming. Woke up this morning and now nothing. No AF and no cramps. I feel really nauseous and sore bbs. So why the bfn? Im going out of my mind!


----------



## mamalove

I think if you had a really strong second line on opk it could indicate possible pregnancy,i know with both my pg i had very strong positive opks and then pg tests.
we always have lh hormone in our bodies,so you will always get a second line.
good luck either way x

i tested again today and there are two faint lines,but very very faint. i used two different brand IC,so will try the frer in couple of hours.
i have very sore boobs and they're very itchy,i have back ache and pain in my 'ovaries' which are all good signs for me for pregnancy,because i don't have any symptoms before my period,so anything is a sign :)


----------



## DolceBella

sounds great mamalove!! FX'd!


----------



## Tryingfor3

raisin said:


> Tryingfor3 said:
> 
> 
> I called Doc this morning and told her what's been going on with me. They told me they want me to come in Monday morning and have a Blood test and if it comes back neg, then they give me meds to restart my cycle and make me have AF. So either way YAY. Either get a yes or finally get to start trying again!
> 
> When should you have had AF? How late are you? Will you get the blood test results straight away?
> 
> Im getting worried now that my AF hasnt arrived and this is the latest it's ever been. Got BFN on FRER this morning though. Should I test again in 2 days or wait a bit longer if AF doesnt show in the meantime?Click to expand...


I don't know when I should've started since FF has changed my O day three times. Just know that the last time AF came was 9/1. I don't know how soon you can tell with a blood test, but it's sooner than POAS. Just not as cheap or convenient. But I've had the medicine to make me have AF before. Last time I took it I got pregnant with my 2 year old while i was on it :rofl:


----------



## squeal

Morning Ladies!

I think I have my BFP. I tested again this morning and the line came up within the three minutes. I was a bit worried when I woke though as I went to bed with cramps and woke up without them, but they have since come back. I've also taken a photo of my OPKs but they seem to vary a little. Just waiting for my CB Digi's to arrive now to do one of those.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0223.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0225.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tryingfor3

Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## AuntBug

:happydance: :D :happydance:

Congrats squeal - definitely a :bpf:! How romantic that it happened on the holiday you guys got engaged!


----------



## AuntBug

raisin said:


> ok, so last night going to bed i got bad cramp and was sure AF was coming. Woke up this morning and now nothing. No AF and no cramps. I feel really nauseous and sore bbs. So why the bfn? Im going out of my mind!

Right there with you raisin! 14dpo, cd30, three :bfn:, tons of symptoms (including pinkish brown spotting at 8 - 10dpo) and no :af:

Makes me want a bloody mary for breakfast :growlmad:


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> :happydance: :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats squeal - definitely a :bpf:! How romantic that it happened on the holiday you guys got engaged!

I honestly can't beleive it! I think it must be fate. Firstly to book a holiday in advance and actually be O during that holiday, getting engaged during it and then finding out I am pregnant, I couldn't be happier right now. I just hope it's not all taken away from me :(

xx


----------



## AuntBug

squeal said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats squeal - definitely a :bpf:! How romantic that it happened on the holiday you guys got engaged!
> 
> I honestly can't beleive it! I think it must be fate. Firstly to book a holiday in advance and actually be O during that holiday, getting engaged during it and then finding out I am pregnant, I couldn't be happier right now. I just hope it's not all taken away from me :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You can't live life waiting for the other shoe to drop - enjoy and cherish everything that is so wonderful in your life today. You can't do that if you just think about what could happen rather than what is happening. :hugs:


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats squeal - definitely a :bpf:! How romantic that it happened on the holiday you guys got engaged!
> 
> I honestly can't beleive it! I think it must be fate. Firstly to book a holiday in advance and actually be O during that holiday, getting engaged during it and then finding out I am pregnant, I couldn't be happier right now. I just hope it's not all taken away from me :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You can't live life waiting for the other shoe to drop - enjoy and cherish everything that is so wonderful in your life today. You can't do that if you just think about what could happen rather than what is happening. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you. You're SO right. Either way if this isn't meant to be then there is nothing I can do to stop it so I may as well enjoy now and think positively, you have given me back some PMA :) xx


----------



## squeal

I did my CB Digital and also an OPK as I wasn't sure if my urine was concentrated enough for the CB to work and here's what I got:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WifeyS

Congratulations - wow this was one very lucky thread! I think there is only a couple of us on to the next cycle. Fingers crossed we can all join you in a months time xxx


----------



## raisin

Congrats Squeal! I like the new picture too :happydance:


----------



## raisin

Still no AF for me and feeling very pregnant. Not tested today but will surely get a BFN again tomorrow morning when I test. What is going on ?!:shrug:

I just put another post up. Its really funny so if anyone wants to have a look its called "Need a laugh? You must see this!" (I dont know how to post it up as a link in here).


----------



## blouseybrown

CONGRATS SQUEAL!!!
Soooooooooo pleased for you.
Big fat hugs to you!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## aileymouse

Congrats squeal!!!

These cramps you are talking about? do they feel like AF is coming? That's how I feel right now :(


----------



## raisin

aileymouse said:


> Congrats squeal!!!
> 
> These cramps you are talking about? do they feel like AF is coming? That's how I feel right now :(

Are your cramps mild or strong like AF cramps? I have very mild cramps at the minute too but hope that darn :witch: continues to stay away!


----------



## aileymouse

They are only mild. more like a heavy feeling than cramps.


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> Congrats squeal!!!
> 
> These cramps you are talking about? do they feel like AF is coming? That's how I feel right now :(

Yep, they are very mild. I've had them since 10DPO which is why I thought AF was on her way. They definitely feel like AF cramps, and sometimes they are twinges too.


----------



## raisin

I am getting very mild cramps now but got quite a "heavy" feeling or feeling like "pressure" in the uterus area. 

Does anyone know what cp should be like at about 10dpo if pregnant?


----------



## aileymouse

I have no idea about CP as I don't check it x


----------



## Mellofishy

YAY SQUEAL!!!!

WAHOOOOOO! SO happy for you!!
WOW. That's four of us that got our BFPs...this is one lucky thread!


----------



## mamalove

CONGRATULATIONS SQUEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE DIGI TESTS!
XXXX

something happened today which has never happened in my life.
i had some watery light brown blob when i came back from town this afternoon but nothing when i wiped.
i just felt a trickle went to the toilet and there is light pink watery patch on my knickers?!?!
if my cycles were 28 days like they usually are i would get af tomorrow,but i have no idea when i ovulated.
also,i ALWAYS get spots and look horrendous right before af arrives,but my skin is so clear and i've never looked this good :rofl:
i know about implantation bleeding but i had three pregnancies before and never had anything like this.
i honestly don't mind if it's af,i wish we could ttc for a couple of months just to experience all this poas madness and enjoy it as much as i can because it's my last baby but i'm freaking out about hormones..hoping it's nothing serious!


----------



## mamalove

eta: i never have any symptoms before af apart from spots,and never any kind of spotting and light bleeding.i literally get a horrible back ache and tummy ache which wakes me up every 4 weeks and its followed by very heavy period..


----------



## aileymouse

Do you have a uti? 

When I had it really bad, I had exactly how you described the pink watery patch.

I wish I could say the same for my skin, I have never had so many spots on my face, neck and shoulders :(

On the plus side....I had a much DARKER line on my ovulation test....so I might get a pregnancy test today...


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates Squeal! Its great to see it in black and white thats why i love the digis, its going to be a bit worrying the next few weeks but try to enjoy the moment. :hugs:

Seems we are on a roll with this thread so who is next to test?

Raisin & aileymouse - Hope the :witch: stays away for you both and you get to add to the :bfp:'s on this thread. x

AFM - Temps still high at 37.0 and only 5 days until AF due but i will know if she is on her way Thursday if my temps go down like they always do.


----------



## raisin

Thanks Razcox, I hope so too! Unfortunately though i got another bfn this morning. No cramps but feel like something's going on in there and i still feel sick. I worked out that i ovulated late and am probably 11dpo now. Its weird though cause af is now 5 days late.


----------



## Linzi

cd1 :(


----------



## raisin

:hugs:


Linzi said:


> cd1 :(


----------



## squeal

raisin said:


> I am getting very mild cramps now but got quite a "heavy" feeling or feeling like "pressure" in the uterus area.
> 
> Does anyone know what cp should be like at about 10dpo if pregnant?

Every since I got that first very faint line I started to check my CP. I know it's meant to be high and soft. It was high but it didn't feel too soft in my opinion, but as the days passed it started to soften more and stayed high which is what it's apparently meant to be like when pregnant.

It made me hopeful but I had read so many times that CP is not a reliable indication of pregnancy as in some women their cervix doesn't rise until a few weeks into pregnancy.

I daren't touch it now that I know though in case I irritate it and it causes a M/C or something!


----------



## raisin

If you want to you can slap me for what I am about to write or just laugh at me because I am turning obsessive and completely irrational :haha:

Two questions:

1. I have very yellow cm/urine. I mean VERY yellow. Does anyone know what this could be? :wacko:

2. I have 2 evap lines - one on a FRER I did last night and the other on a Suuperdrug test from this morning. You cant see them enough for me to take a picture to post up and they both came up way after the 10 minute rule. I know you shouldnt look at them after that time, but I did. :dohh:

Just angling for a glimmer of hope I think Im getting desperate now. AF 5 days late. :blush:


----------



## squeal

Personally my CM is still thick and white but I have read on here about PG women who have had yellow CM. Does your evap look anything like the first test I did? I'm not sure how long that took to appear though. It could be the start of something. X


----------



## AuntBug

Well I'm out ladies - :witch: got me. CD1 - fx that this is the cycle.

I'm gonna go have a beer and watch some football.


----------



## WifeyS

Well AF still isn't here for me. I'm 3 days later than she arrived last month. I got a BFN yesterday but haven't tested today. I keep feeling like she will be here any minute though. Yesterday had a small amount a brown tinged cm and a slight pink tinge once when I wiped today sorry if TMI! 

X


----------



## WifeyS

Sorry the witch arrived auntbug. Give her a shout for me and tell her I'm impatiently awaiting her arrival! X x


----------



## mamalove

af arrived this morning,no cramps,no bad skin!

this cycle was 28 days,and i guess i ovulated on cd14 like i usually do but opks didnt pick it up so i wont be using them again,i wasted one month because of it.

so cd1 for me,im actually very excited :d this was like a trial run lol but my oh is gutted,he was so sure i was pregnant he just looks like a lost little sad pup bless him.
i'm not even thinking about it,as long as it's not hormonal i don't mind,i have three small children so could be because of that. i love ttc and all the excitement sorounding it :D

xx


----------



## Tryingfor3

I'm still waiting for AF. Doctor is tomorrow for the blood test or the medicine to make AF come. Excited either way. Either it's YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or I finally get to start this dang cycle over and try again. It's been 48 days since AF last visited so it's bout time. But I think I'm getting the flu. A lot of people around here have it. I'm mildly queezy, just not bad. Got a slight headache and very tired. Nose is kinda stuffy and my legs start aching if I'm standing for 10 minutes or more.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww sorry AuntBug :( I was so hoping that was it for you :( bless your heart!!! I'm here cheering you on still :) just been a VERY BUSY weekend as my in laws came from Tennessee and my other family from south Florida came up its been crazy!! My little one turned 21 months today and my oldest turned 7 so its been a crazy weekend! Plus my little man busted his head open on the entertainment center this morning OMG...he had to get dermabonded up....(hes now glued good and tight for 2 weeks at least the doctor said) bless his heart!! LOL Its been a crazy weekend!!! My oldest is 17th October and my youngest 17th of January!!


----------



## raisin

Auntbug, sorry your AF came "hugs". Im expecting it too because i got another BFN this morning. No cramps at all now though, still waves of feeling queasy, sore bbs, and feeling dizzy and lightheaded. Making an appointment to see my GP this week. Is there still hope or should it have shown BFP by now if I was?


----------



## aileymouse

I'm just popping to sainsburys in a minute to get a test....

Sorry to those who have been visited by the witch xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck... dunno if I should bother changing the title. Is there anyone to stick around?

x


----------



## aileymouse

I could still be here yet...depends if everyone wants to just carry on or start a new thread x


----------



## raisin

I will probably still be here!


----------



## 4magpies

I dont mind changing it if you girls want me too.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

10DPO here and looks promising but i have had that before so i may still be here . . .


----------



## blouseybrown

Good luck to everyone still waiting on results/af, sorry to those that the witch got!
I've been extremely poorly all weekend, possible hospital admission this afternoon. Very scared.
Hope everyone else is well.
XX


----------



## 37andtrying

Im still here but not positive vibes...AF due today...I did a FRER on sat and nada, blank BFN.....so im just waiting for her to show!!!!!!


----------



## cla

i hope you kept my place nice and worm:dohh:
sadly im losing the baby, so its back to ttc. 
im going to the doctors on friday because i want some answers with why im spotting everymonth


----------



## 37andtrying

:( so sorry x x x big hugs x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Oh Cla I am so very sorry honey.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

On no Cla i'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## aileymouse

I'm so sorry Cla.

Blousey, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Carreg

Cla, I am so so sorry :hugs:

Blousey, I hope you are ok :hugs:

Becca - I am still here for next month!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well I will change it now if thats okay? Does anyone mind?

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Nope dont mind, are you going to carry over the late oct dates as well?


----------



## cla

its great you are staying and we are moving on:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

It doesnt matter when your dates are just stick around girls.

xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

I am so so sorry Cla :( big hugs to you.

I think I've got a UTI that has spread to my kidneys, can't move or anything. Not ure what's going to happen.


----------



## aileymouse

Look what I just got!!!

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050308-1.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

aileymouse said:


> Look what I just got!!!
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050308-1.jpg

Congrates!!!! Thats great news :happydance:

Really hope i join you soon xxxx Whats your EED predicted as?


----------



## cla

aileymouse said:


> Look what I just got!!!
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050308-1.jpg

thats fantastic news congrats xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Congrats!!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

My EDD is 26th June :)


----------



## WifeyS

Still no af, I keep having to change my ticker! I was due AF friday but still no show. Had another BFN on an ic with 2nd MU today! Surely if I was pregs it would show up by now! 

All last week I was sure AF was on her way but nothing now! I'm sooo peed off. 

Cla I'm so sorry, we are all here for you sweetie. Sending you massive love and hugs. 

Hope your feeling better soon Blousey, let us know what they say at the hosp. 

Congrats to everyone else with their BFP! 

Magpie, yes change it over. We all want to stay ha ha x x


----------



## raisin

Cla, so sorry hun :hugs: and also blousey hope all goes ok :hugs:

Ailey - congrats! :happydance:


----------



## cla

i know i shouldnt really ask here but, how long do you think i will bleed for being as i wasnt gone that far???


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> i know i shouldnt really ask here but, how long do you think i will bleed for being as i wasnt gone that far???

Cla I dont know the answer but wanted to send you :hugs: All I know is that when I mc in July (I was 6 weeks+) I bled for a few days only but I heard some people bleed a lot longer. Hope you feel better soon. Are you resting in bed now?


----------



## cla

should i be resting :dohh:


----------



## Razcox

When i lost one at 6 weeks (i dont think the pregnacy progressed much from 5 weeks though) i bleed for the same time as i normally do for AF so 6 days. It was more heavy and more painful though.


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> should i be resting :dohh:

You should be resting cla if it helps! Or maybe you feel well enough to do something and take your mind off things?

If its any consulation Im sat here at my desk at work at the minute in floods of tears because I cant take anymore of this waiting around. I feel ill and want AF to arrive so I can get on with things. Ive lost all hope now of getting a BFP because surely I would have got something this morning. Im 6 days late now but I worked out probably 12 dpo. :cry:

Cla - have you had some chocolate? Always helps me! :winkwink:


----------



## cla

its all new to me as i lost 17 weeks, so hopefully its just like a af:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> should i be resting :dohh:

Thats up to you, the blood loss and pain made me take it easy for a couple of days and catch up on some films i wanted to watch. After that it was like normal AF.


----------



## cla

raisin said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> should i be resting :dohh:
> 
> You should be resting cla if it helps! Or maybe you feel well enough to do something and take your mind off things?
> 
> If its any consulation Im sat here at my desk at work at the minute in floods of tears because I cant take anymore of this waiting around. I feel ill and want AF to arrive so I can get on with things. Ive lost all hope now of getting a BFP because surely I would have got something this morning. Im 6 days late now but I worked out probably 12 dpo. :cry:
> 
> Cla - have you had some chocolate? Always helps me! :winkwink:Click to expand...

hun i know how you feel, it took us 5 months with oue first angel baby and 6months with this one:cry: now the thought of having to wait for my af to sort it self out piss me off:growlmad:
plus if you are 12dpo it is still early:hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Oh Cla, I am so so sorry. I hope you have strength these next few days/weeks/months and you'll get your BFP again real soon. :hugs:

Aileymouse...CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Tryingfor3

Oh Cla I'm so sorry. I feel so bad with my good news in the face of your heartbreaking news. Doctor gave me my BFP this morning. Get the results of my bloodwork to find out how far along tomorrow. Roughly 4 or 5 weeks I'm guessing.


----------



## blouseybrown

Congrats to ailey and trying
XX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey ladies i kind of ran away last cycle sorry lol Anyways im testing on Nov 11th this is a big cycle for me hopefully i get my bfp and it sticks cause ill be due on or around hubbys birthday


----------



## cla

Tryingfor3 said:


> Oh Cla I'm so sorry. I feel so bad with my good news in the face of your heartbreaking news. Doctor gave me my BFP this morning. Get the results of my bloodwork to find out how far along tomorrow. Roughly 4 or 5 weeks I'm guessing.

Don't be silly, that's fantastic news I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## squeal

aileymouse said:


> Look what I just got!!!
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t21/aileymouse/P1050308-1.jpg




Tryingfor3 said:


> Oh Cla I'm so sorry. I feel so bad with my good news in the face of your heartbreaking news. Doctor gave me my BFP this morning. Get the results of my bloodwork to find out how far along tomorrow. Roughly 4 or 5 weeks I'm guessing.

Congratulations to you both!! That's fantastic news. There's a couple of us now due around the same time.

Cla I am so so sorry to hear your news, stay strong and I hope it doesn't take you too long to get your cycles back to normal. We're all here for you if you need us. 

xx


----------



## blouseybrown

All is ok, just been to the Docs! Got food poisoning mixed with severe morning sickness, nice. 
Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
XXXXX


----------



## squeal

blouseybrown said:


> All is ok, just been to the Docs! Got food poisoning mixed with severe morning sickness, nice.
> Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> XXXXX

Oh no, neither of those are good on their own let alone together!

I really hope you get better soon. Will the baby be okay?


----------



## blouseybrown

As long as I keep hydrated then the baby should be ok, the Doctor I saw last night told me I had a 'bad infection' which turned out to be completely false ,and the tests I had today proved otherwise. TUT.
My due date is 19th June according to doc, but will be 1/2 weeks earlier than that as will be having planned c-section. I'm so worried this food poisoning may bring on M/C though. 
If so, I'll be joining you ladies for another month of testing!
X


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> As long as I keep hydrated then the baby should be ok, the Doctor I saw last night told me I had a 'bad infection' which turned out to be completely false ,and the tests I had today proved otherwise. TUT.
> My due date is 19th June according to doc, but will be 1/2 weeks earlier than that as will be having planned c-section. I'm so worried this food poisoning may bring on M/C though.
> If so, I'll be joining you ladies for another month of testing!
> X

I really hope the baby will be ok xxxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Cla, more importantly I hope you're ok and resting. XXXX


----------



## Mellofishy

Blousey...so glad you're on the mend to getting better.
Drink lots of water and rest!


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Mello!! How're you??
X


----------



## Mellofishy

really good actually. My BBs are sore! That's the only symptom I can complain about! Dr. appt is Nov. 4th.
My b-day was Friday and my whole family was here...but we didn't share the news yet! Waiting until our Thanksgiving (nov. 25th)...I hope!
That's still 5 weeks away!!!!!!!
I have only shared the news with you gals on here and a couple of distant friends that I know won't be able to tell anyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Soooooooo happy for all your BFP's and I hope you get better that stinks food poisoning is no joke....I feel as if baby will be just fine though I don't think baby would get it this early ;)....I love hearing these updates sounds fantastic :)


----------



## AuntBug

Wow - 24 hours off the thread and I miss everything!

Cla - I'm so sorry :hugs:, you have all of our support. Hopefully you'll be back on track TTC quickly.

Congrats to all of the new :bfp: today - wow, there really were a lot on the board this month!

Blousey - hope you feel better. Food poisoning can be pretty dangerous if pregnant - take good care of yourself! :hugs:

As for me, yesterday was just spotting, so I think today is really CD1. Saw my new OB/GYN today and I'm feeling much more positive now that I have a Dr. to turn to. Fx, this will be our month. I'd love to conceive a baby on Halloween! Hopefully we'll all be bump buddies by Xmas!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! 

AB - Love the PMA and it would be cool to conceive at halloween! Good luck hun and loads of :dust: for you

Congrates on all the :bfp:'s keep them coming :happydance:


AFM - Having a mixed morning here woke up at 4:30 dying for a pee so got up and went to the bathroom where i had an overwhelming urge to POAS. The only thing i had in the bathroom was some spare CBFM sticks so they had to do. I know its bad to use opks as HPT but i felt the NEED to pee on something. On the stick i got a 2nd line not a really dark one but a line :happydance: I went back to bed for a couple of hours and took my temp at 6:30am expecting it to be low because of my trip to the loo. Wrong! Its now jumped to 37.17.

Spurred on by all this i decided to do one of my IC to see what that said and i got a :bfn: so not sure what to do tomorrow now. Do i test with FMU on an IC or leave it until thursday to test again?


----------



## Emma051980

Oh Cla, i'm so so sorry to hear your news :hugs: I really hope your ok xx

Blousy, :hugs: for you too, take it easy and get plenty of rest and fluids xx

Ailey & Trying Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Becca, thanks for changing the title, thought that was gonna be it with the thread!! Are you trying again this month?

I'm on CD6 today, normally my CBFM asks for a test on CD6 but not today....hope i haven't screwed it up :cry: I set the monitor at 845am on CD1 so i don't know what's going on!!

Won't be around for the next few days, i'm going to spain tomorrow for a few days relaxation :thumbup:


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ladies I'm soooooo confused. Still no AF! Ignore my ticker, its wrong! 

If I ovulated on the fri when I first thought I did I'm 5 days late for AF but if oved on the monday then I'm only 1 day late! We only DTD up until the fri as we had a house full of family. 

I took a FRER this morning as I hate the ics I'm using and I got a very faint pink line at about the 2 min mark and its still there now. Very very faint but my hubbie can defo see it! 

I've tried to upload a pic but its very hard to see it on the picture! 

I'm sooo confused! I don't know what to think. Surely I should have a BFP if I was pregs not a very faint line! X


----------



## WifeyS

The reason I think I could have ovulated on the monday not the fri is because I had a very strong pos on an opk on the sunday night! 

But by my calculations I thought I would have ovulated on the fri x x


----------



## WifeyS

I feel like crying this morning! I just want a bfp or a bloody period! 

Sorry rant over x x

And I feel really bad moaning when Cla is going through what she is! I'm so sorry honey. I hope you don't think I'm being rude! X


----------



## babydreams06

Hi all, Can I please Join? I am on my 2nd IUI.. I went to my doc yesterday (CD2) and she told me that we will be repeating IUI this cycle as well. I feel better now and looking forward for Nov 17th to see whats going to happen. She asked me to start taking Letroz 2.5 mg from yesterday and I will be starting scans on CD 7th which is this Saturday but this also means more blood tests to check my harmone levels (I hate needles). Last time I had just one folicle. I am hoping I have more this time around.. 
Also she has asked me to take some nutritional suppliments. I am really praying this works..


----------



## cla

wifey wheres your pic:hugs:
babydreams its nice to meet you:hugs:
hows everybody else getting on:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

Hi honey, how are you feeling today? 

I don't know how to upload a pic from my phone as my laptop is broken! How annoying. But to be honest the pic isn't the best! You can't really see the line! 

I might pop out and get a superdrug test! X


----------



## WifeyS

Nice to meet you babdreams! I hope you get your BFP asap x x


----------



## blouseybrown

Dooooooooo it wifey


----------



## Razcox

Welcome aboard Babydreams! Hope everything goes well for you this month :)

Wifey - Its a difficult one as really i would expect the line to be darker on a FRER 1 day after AF is due but then maybe the dates are off?? Gerr how frustrating for you as its just going to be a case of wait and wee what happens . . :hugs:

Cla - How are you doing today?


----------



## cla

im doing to much thinking:dohh: 
i keep thinking how unlucky iam to lose at 17 weeks then my first sniff of a bfp i lose it. so im feeling sorry for myself:growlmad:


----------



## babydreams06

Cla - Sorry to hear what happened.. hope you get better soon and get a BFP soon.

Wifey - Do you have a BFP? :)

Razcox - Thanks!


----------



## Razcox

Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:


----------



## babydreams06

how do guys have these tickers in your signature? I cant get them


----------



## Razcox

What sort of ticker do you want?? You can get cycle TTC ones from loads of places, mine is from https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php

You make one then copy the code it gives you into your siggy x


----------



## babydreams06

paste the code under insert link??


----------



## cla

i was talking to my oh and he said it be we arnt meant to have another, maybe it is!


----------



## cla

Razcox said:


> Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:

if you dont mind me asking, how far was you when you lost your babies??


----------



## WifeyS

I've just taken another frer and got the same kind of line! 

I don't know what to think! 

I'm going to take it as a bfn for now as they are too faint. X


----------



## cla

a lines a line hun. wheres the pic??????????


----------



## WifeyS

I can't upload it as I'm on my phone! 

No honestly they are so faint and really hard to see. Its not looking good! 

I might go get a digital one to make life easier but if I'm only getting really faint lines on these frers then its prob going to say not pregnant! X


----------



## cla

when are you getting one:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how far was you when you lost your babies??Click to expand...

No i dont mind. One was early at 6 weeks and the other was a MMC had a scan at 11 weeks and the baby had passed away at about 8 1/2 weeks. I think the stress and the shock was too much for me as i had a natural MC that night.

Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us and we get our 1st :baby:


----------



## cla

Razcox said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how far was you when you lost your babies??Click to expand...
> 
> No i dont mind. One was early at 6 weeks and the other was a MMC had a scan at 11 weeks and the baby had passed away at about 8 1/2 weeks. I think the stress and the shock was too much for me as i had a natural MC that night.
> 
> Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us and we get our 1st :baby:Click to expand...

have they done any tests for you???


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how far was you when you lost your babies??Click to expand...
> 
> No i dont mind. One was early at 6 weeks and the other was a MMC had a scan at 11 weeks and the baby had passed away at about 8 1/2 weeks. I think the stress and the shock was too much for me as i had a natural MC that night.
> 
> Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us and we get our 1st :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> have they done any tests for you???Click to expand...

No not tests at all because we have only had 2 MC's we still fall under the 'unlucky' catogory rather then the 'might be something worng' catogory. For them to do tests you have to have 3 MC's


----------



## babydreams06

I hope both of you dont go into the 'might be something worng' catogory... Good luck.. Hope you guys have BFPs soon...


----------



## cla

Razcox said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hun i'm sorry its just not fair is it? I am fed up of being on the wrong side of percentages and satistics and seeing so many others suffering losses :hug:
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how far was you when you lost your babies??Click to expand...
> 
> No i dont mind. One was early at 6 weeks and the other was a MMC had a scan at 11 weeks and the baby had passed away at about 8 1/2 weeks. I think the stress and the shock was too much for me as i had a natural MC that night.
> 
> Hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us and we get our 1st :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> have they done any tests for you???Click to expand...
> 
> No not tests at all because we have only had 2 MC's we still fall under the 'unlucky' catogory rather then the 'might be something worng' catogory. For them to do tests you have to have 3 MC'sClick to expand...

its horrible that you have to wait that long:hugs: do you concieve easley ???
sorry for all the questions??


----------



## Razcox

LOL dont worry about the questions i have been on here a while now so i am happy to help :)

We got a :bfp: after 5 months TTC then it was a year from the MC to the next :bfp: and that was 6 months ago now and we are still TTC so i dont think we are super fertile to begin with! This is using OPK's and the CBFM.


----------



## cla

we are just like you then :dohh:
with our son we where young and very drunk but very wanted .
with our first angle it took 5months and this one 6months. i really hope it doesnt take 7months this time.


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone, 

How is everyone today? Cla and Blousey I hope you are both ok.

I am still running round in circles waiting for AF or BFP to arrive. 7 days late today. What on earth could be causing the delay?! Will continue banging my head against a brick wall for now ](*,). Might knock some sense into me. lol


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello ladies, I'm ok now. Feeling tons better but back to being depressed. Gonna have to see Doc again.
Hope everyone is ok. 
Cla hopefully it won't be seven months this time, fingers crossed for you.
XX


----------



## cla

I hope so to, do you think I should try as soon as my bleeding stops ????


----------



## Mellofishy

Mornin' gals. Glad to see you all on here. Yes, I'm still stocking!
Hope you're getting much needed rest Cla. I would do whatever you're comfortable with, as far as trying again.
Blousey..do you have a check up appt. with the Dr. or are you still concerned?


----------



## WifeyS

Cla I would try straight away! I was super fertile after my MCs! X


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla - do whatever you feel comfortable doing, I think they advise to wait a cycle but I believe it's whenever you feel ready to try again.

Mello - Illness has passed, so don't need to see Doc about that. Suffering with mental health issues though, feel very selfish as should be very happy right now.


----------



## Emma051980

blouseybrown said:


> Cla - do whatever you feel comfortable doing, I think they advise to wait a cycle but I believe it's whenever you feel ready to try again.
> 
> Mello - Illness has passed, so don't need to see Doc about that. Suffering with mental health issues though, feel very selfish as should be very happy right now.

you've got nothing to feel selfish over hon....just get yourself back to normal and everything will be all good :hugs:


----------



## aileymouse

blousey, I totally understand, I had my first session of cbt today. Only been waiting since march!

I picked up another test this morning just double checking!

I'm feeling sooo sick and I have real issues with sick, (hence the cbt) so I've been and bought seabands today.

Good luck ladies for your next cycle xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks Emma, you're such a darling.

Ailey, sorry about the sickness! What does cbt mean?? X


----------



## cla

So once the bleeding as stopped we are trying again , the bleeding as slowed down alot I really thought it would have been a lot worse then it is .
The thing is I haven't told my oh yet:haha:


----------



## aileymouse

blouseybrown said:


> Thanks Emma, you're such a darling.
> 
> Ailey, sorry about the sickness! What does cbt mean?? X

Cognitive behavioral therapy. basically retraining your thoughts x


----------



## Mellofishy

Blousey, I know you've said that your daughter is from a previous relationship and this baby is with your OH. And that's nothing I can relate to, so I cannot give advice on...however, when I was pregnant with my second, I was overwhelmed with a feeling of guilt, as "I hope I can give enough love and attention to each child". But you'll be surprised that everything works out. And I hope and pray that things get better for you and happiness comes your way real soon!!:flower:


----------



## raisin

Morning everyone. Cla and blousey hope ur feeling better today. Afm, I got another BFN this morning so am seeing my doctor later today. 8 days late now and not even a hint of AF arriving.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone doing?

Raisin - Sorry you got another :bfn: and hope the doctor will be able to help you and understanding xxx

Cla - Glad the bleeding has slowed and good luck seducing the DH, we started trying right away with both our MC's and that helped us to move on xxx

AFM - Well i POAS again this morning with FMI and i got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg

Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg

Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: just a very good sign!


----------



## cla

Omg congrats Hun xxxxx


----------



## aileymouse

congrats razcox! hope thats the start of yor bfp x


----------



## WifeyS

AF finally arrived wooooo hooooo. 

Cla after my MCs I was told. Y my midwife that its perfectly safe to fall pregnant straight after MC. The reason they like you to wait one cycle is so they can date the pregnancy! Well that's what I was told. 

My friend went through a MC and she fell pregnant the same month again and now she has a beaut baby boy. Infact the doctor told her she must have ovulated straight after the bleeding stopped going by the size of the baby at her first scan x


----------



## cla

WifeyS said:


> AF finally arrived wooooo hooooo.
> 
> Cla after my MCs I was told. Y my midwife that its perfectly safe to fall pregnant straight after MC. The reason they like you to wait one cycle is so they can date the pregnancy! Well that's what I was told.
> 
> My friend went through a MC and she fell pregnant the same month again and now she has a beaut baby boy. Infact the doctor told her she must have ovulated straight after the bleeding stopped going by the size of the baby at her first scan x

im glad your af as come, now you can start again:happydance:
once i stop bleeding im going straight on the opks so i dont miss anything:winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for AF and the end of limbo!!! Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## cla

ive just ordered my opks whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WifeyS

Good for you chick. 

What's the cough med that ladies use to help ewcm? I would like to try it as I didn't have a lot last cycle. 

X


----------



## cla

WifeyS said:


> Good for you chick.
> 
> What's the cough med that ladies use to help ewcm? I would like to try it as I didn't have a lot last cycle.
> 
> X

ive just noticed your reading, do you believe it :shrug:


----------



## Serene123

I will be back next month as I'm definitely missing O day this month xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Morning ladies, I won't be around much as I've kicked OH out so I aren't too sure what's going to happen. 
I guess I just don't love him anymore and I think TTC was my last attempt at mending the relationship, which I know is completely wrong and not the way to go about things but I thought I'd feel so different when I got my BFP. 
Thanks for your post Mello, I too feel so guilty on DD. I also worry that they won't look alike. I feel like this baby isn't gonna be mine either... sounds like I need therapy or something!
It's probably the wrong place to post this, but I don't really talk to anyone else on here other than you girls.


----------



## cla

hun iam so sorry are you sure you are ok.
we are all here for you if you need to talk. let it all out, its better to talk then keep it in :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear things have gone a bit awry blousey :hugs: Do you think it could be early pregnancy hormones and stuff and you'll get back together or is it for good? I hope you manage to do what will make you happiest anyway, and I know you are an amazing Mummy to both your LO's with or without your OH :hugs:

Looks like I will miss Ov day this month too as OH has just announced that he is away with work Monday - Tuesday and those are likely to be my most fertile days. How inconsiderate of him :lol: Gutted really cos he knows how upset I was that last month came to nothing despite our best efforts.

I can't believe the amount of BFP's on this thread, I hope some of the luck rubs off on me soon!

Hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## cla

carreg thats not on did you tell him that, i hope you put it straight to him:haha:
well i will be here next month, so we can moan together:happydance:


----------



## Carreg

haha I did point it out to him but not sure if he picked up on it or not! I hate it when he goes away anyway, fertile time or not, I'm no good at being in the house on my own at night!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

blouseybrown said:


> Morning ladies, I won't be around much as I've kicked OH out so I aren't too sure what's going to happen.
> I guess I just don't love him anymore and I think TTC was my last attempt at mending the relationship, which I know is completely wrong and not the way to go about things but I thought I'd feel so different when I got my BFP.
> Thanks for your post Mello, I too feel so guilty on DD. I also worry that they won't look alike. I feel like this baby isn't gonna be mine either... sounds like I need therapy or something!
> It's probably the wrong place to post this, but I don't really talk to anyone else on here other than you girls.

:hugs: Could just be hormones hun don't be too hasty x


----------



## blouseybrown

I'm really hoping it is just hormones, but it doesn't feel like it. I had a complete breakdown last night and cried andsaid goodbyes to Poppy. Luckily I eventually calmed down, but deary me, what a mess!!!
XXX


----------



## cla

hun cant you go and see your doc or midwife and have a talk to them and tell them how you are feeling hun :hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

Oh Blousy honey, i really hope it's just the hormones and the shock of being pregnant...you really need to speak with a doctor or the midwife and get some proper reassurance that everything will be ok. You will get through this, and you know we're all here for you anytime you need to let rip!


----------



## Carreg

Definitely agree that going for a chat with your MW or GP would be a good idea hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Yeah I'm gonna make an app with the Doctor tomorrow, thanks girls. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cla

have you spoke to him this morning?


----------



## blouseybrown

No, I don't feel any better about him not being being here though. So I'm confused. I've got chronic tiredness and sickness, so part of me thinks I'm just taking it out on him.


----------



## cla

cant you get somone to have your daughter so you can have a sleep and have 5 mins on your own. 
you should tex him and tell him how you are feeling:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Early pregnancy does all sorts of funny things to your feelings, give it a few weeks and I'm sure it'll sort itself out. 24/7 on here had a terrible time in her first few weeks of pregnancy but after 2-3 weeks her head straightened itself out and she felt much better. Hope the chat with your GP goes ok

xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Really careg? What did she go through if you don't mind me asking?
I think my mum is having DD for a few hours today, I just wanna sleep!
X


----------



## cla

have a nice bath then go to bed and get lots of zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
you will feel a lot better:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

blousey, I'm sure she wouldn't mind if you dropped her a PM but I don't really want to tell her story for her if you see what I mean? Sorry hun, that's probably not much help but she's around online on here at the moment if you wanted to PM her.

xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi girls,

Im back from the doctor now. 

Cla - sounds like you are feeling a bit better today :happydance: and I hope your PMA is catching!

Blousey - :hugs: I hope you feel better after some sleep. :hugs:

Razcox - congrats on the bfp! :happydance:

Afm - My doctor says that because I ovulated late my period isnt late and that I'm actually due on today/tomorrow. So if the :witch: stays away he said I could get my bfp in a week. I'm testing again on Saturday so fxd. 

He did also say though that I may not have ovulated this month and I might not get af at all. :growlmad: The waiting game continues....


----------



## Mellofishy

Oh Blousey...I hope you can get some rest. Last week I was alright, but this
5th week has hit me like a bus! I am SO tired and crabby. I hope things work out for you, whether you stay with your OH or not.
We're here for ya! xxx:hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Blousey - :hugs: I hope you feel better and things work out.

Wifey - sorry :witch: got you - we'll get our :bfp: this cycle :D

AFM - I took a FR fertility test this am. It looks to see if your body is working too hard to stimulate the eggs, meaning low reserves, so a pos is bad. Its the first time I've poas hoping for 1 line :rofl:

All is good, all I had was the control line, not a hint of a test line. 

So here is pumpkin :dust: for all of us :D


----------



## AuntBug

Razcox said:


> Morning all how is everyone doing?
> 
> Raisin - Sorry you got another :bfn: and hope the doctor will be able to help you and understanding xxx
> 
> Cla - Glad the bleeding has slowed and good luck seducing the DH, we started trying right away with both our MC's and that helped us to move on xxx
> 
> AFM - Well i POAS again this morning with FMI and i got this:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg
> 
> Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg
> 
> Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: just a very good sign!

Looks like a :bfp: to me - congrats


----------



## Tryingfor3

Hey all. I'm so sorry to hear some of you are having problems. Good luck on this cycle! Baby dust to all!!!

AFM, My blood test confirmed what the urine test said. But since my cycle was so messed up this time, they're not sure on the dates. They want me to come back in next week and get the blood test again just to check my hormone levels so they can schedule an early ultrasound and get me a due date and all that. I freaked out a little last night and still not sure if I should have. I was really constipated and had a BM (sorry TMI) and when I was done, I had some spotting. A streak of bright red and then just watery pale pink. went away after about a minute. But it scared me. Never spotted with my first daughter. And with my second, I spotted after sex everytime for the first trimaster, but never after a BM. is that normal?


----------



## AuntBug

Ok, it seemed to work well for a lot of gals on this thread, any one going to try SMEP again? I think we will.


----------



## Mellofishy

I RECOMMEND IT! :haha::haha:
We last DTD about 2-3 days BEFORE I ov'd! 
Good Luck to you ladies!!:thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

ok - have to share. Went to get my haircut, the receptionist - 36 weeks pregnant, I just sighed and thought they are everywhere. Then my hairdresser came in and she's pregnant too! 21 weeks. WTH - I swear I never saw this many pregnant women before I was trying. Oh, and my hairdresser also said she got pregnant 2 weeks after they started trying. :angrymad:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have been taking Black Cohosh for the past 3 days....I am stopping tonight because I am O'ing somewhere right around NOW....I normally don't O until around 12 dpo and right now I'm 10 dpo so I guess my AF will be due 2 days before FF says now....Hmmm....since luteal phase should always be the same! We just DTD and I'm kind of wanting to get it this time...but we are month 6 now so not getting my hopes up more than any other month. We will DTD tomorrow night as well in hopes we catch eggy! Come here eggy eggy eggy! LMAO yes I'm NUTS...I totally didn't expect to get a positive on my digital but sure enough did....I started screaming on phone with Dh as he was on his way home from work. I had a nearly positive at noon on Answer OPK so I decided to wait a couple more hours to take the digi. I swear I only held my pee from 2:30 to 3pm then I peed in the cup and dipped my test. It was really diluted but it still came up positive so I'm thinking I'm O'ing tonight because I am a little crampy we DTD two nights ago as well so I know my bases are covered thankfully! FX that this is most of our cycles and to all the BFP's congrats!! I can't wait until the day I get mine!
 



Attached Files:







AllOPKs.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cla

wheres everybody today ??????????


----------



## Razcox

Its very quiet today isnt it!


----------



## Razcox

AndreaFlorida said:


> I have been taking Black Cohosh for the past 3 days....I am stopping tonight because I am O'ing somewhere right around NOW....I normally don't O until around 12 dpo and right now I'm 10 dpo so I guess my AF will be due 2 days before FF says now....Hmmm....since luteal phase should always be the same! We just DTD and I'm kind of wanting to get it this time...but we are month 6 now so not getting my hopes up more than any other month. We will DTD tomorrow night as well in hopes we catch eggy! Come here eggy eggy eggy! LMAO yes I'm NUTS...I totally didn't expect to get a positive on my digital but sure enough did....I started screaming on phone with Dh as he was on his way home from work. I had a nearly positive at noon on Answer OPK so I decided to wait a couple more hours to take the digi. I swear I only held my pee from 2:30 to 3pm then I peed in the cup and dipped my test. It was really diluted but it still came up positive so I'm thinking I'm O'ing tonight because I am a little crampy we DTD two nights ago as well so I know my bases are covered thankfully! FX that this is most of our cycles and to all the BFP's congrats!! I can't wait until the day I get mine!

Looking good and still time to get some more :sex: in and really send in the troops to get that egg! I tried Soy this month and it seems to have done something . . . :happydance:


----------



## cla

everybodys got there bfp so the have moved on lol
have you tested again???


----------



## Razcox

Yep tested and got this:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

And inverted:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg


----------



## cla

you dont have to invert it hun, you have only gone and bloody done it.
im that bored ive even started my own journal xxx


----------



## Carreg

I'm here! And I'm stalking your journal cla! Am trying to DTD as much as possible before Monday as if OH insists on not being here for the best days then the least he can do is pump me full of spermies before he leaves!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

i hope he is pumping lots out lol thats funny


----------



## Carreg

Oh and razcox - congrats, that is soooo a BFP! The ladies here are all very lucky this month!!

Well I hope he is too! Am using my pre-seed as well so hoping that they should survive a bit longer and hopefully some at least should still be waiting for the egg when it arrives!

PS: if anyone wants to stalk my silly ramblings then my journal link is in my sig :) It's not all very on topic with NTNP but we have a good chat and it makes the day go faster!

xxx


----------



## cla

im coming i didnt know you had one :)


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone, 

I'm here but very busy at work today doing interviews all day so not much time to log on to B&B.

Still no sign of AF. BFN again this morning. Im testing again on Saturday unless AF arrives before then. The annoying thing is I have NO symptoms at all. No preg or AF symptoms. It's as if AF has come and gone invisably :haha:


----------



## Mellofishy

Hi gals. I'm here...nothing like a preggo gal stocking the 2WW thread!
Andrea-Good Luck!!!
Raz-It's looking real good!! Do you have a FR test to use??


----------



## AuntBug

wow - this thread is much quieter now that half the gals have their :bfp: The rest of us will have to join you next cycle.

Andrea - good luck! I still have at least a week, probably more, until I OV. Only on CD4, and I usually don't OV until 14, 16 or even 18. Hopefully I can keep busy until next weekend, just more waiting.

Happy Friday ladies :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GL Aunt Bug FX! Congrats on that IC up there its DEFINITELY POSITIVE! I am hoping to join you in a few days! We DTD tonight tooooooo and still had a smiley on my test and I'm afraid its going to still be positive tomorrow afternoon as my Answers are still positive but fading! I am cramping all in the belly and my back so I am thinking I'm totally O'ing at the moment! I've been crampy since yesterday though...the weird thing is I've spotted nearly everyday until now...but its barely pink. I duno WHAT is going on....maybe thats a good sign for all I know....all I know is that at this moment in time I have a VERY sharp pain on my right side...earlier today it was my left side that hurt the most...now ONLY my right side hurts feels like a burning pulling sensation...who in the world knows...HOPING thats my eggy bursting out and getting spermied to death!! LOL

Thanks to ALL OF YOU for your support I don't know what I'd do without you all! I'm crying right now wondering if this is going to be my month or if its another dud....I don't know how many more months of this I can take....if it doesn't work this time around I'm thinking of just "going at it natural" next month no charting no nothing...and not keeping up with dpo....I just can't take it anymore. I don't know how some of you who have been trying for over a year hang on to hope....its HARD!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Razcox said:


> Yep tested and got this:
> 
> https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg
> 
> And inverted:
> 
> https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg

CONGRATS IM SOOO HAPPY FOR YA!! Hoping this is the lucky thread for this month tooo it has been lucky since I've been here back in AUGUST! lol


----------



## cla

AndreaFlorida said:


> GL Aunt Bug FX! Congrats on that IC up there its DEFINITELY POSITIVE! I am hoping to join you in a few days! We DTD tonight tooooooo and still had a smiley on my test and I'm afraid its going to still be positive tomorrow afternoon as my Answers are still positive but fading! I am cramping all in the belly and my back so I am thinking I'm totally O'ing at the moment! I've been crampy since yesterday though...the weird thing is I've spotted nearly everyday until now...but its barely pink. I duno WHAT is going on....maybe thats a good sign for all I know....all I know is that at this moment in time I have a VERY sharp pain on my right side...earlier today it was my left side that hurt the most...now ONLY my right side hurts feels like a burning pulling sensation...who in the world knows...HOPING thats my eggy bursting out and getting spermied to death!! LOL
> 
> Thanks to ALL OF YOU for your support I don't know what I'd do without you all! I'm crying right now wondering if this is going to be my month or if its another dud....I don't know how many more months of this I can take....if it doesn't work this time around I'm thinking of just "going at it natural" next month no charting no nothing...and not keeping up with dpo....I just can't take it anymore. I don't know how some of you who have been trying for over a year hang on to hope....its HARD!

hun you will get there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

hows everybody today xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~depressed tbh :(....I feel it'll NEVER happen....I want DH to get spermies checked LOL At this rate my youngest will be 6 before we get pregnant no wonder it took so long with my little man....sheesh and I NTNP with him...it just happened 5 years after the first!


----------



## raisin

Gosh it's really quiet on here today! Anyone still here or is everyone :sleep:?!

:witch: got me this afternoon. A couple of tears but now I feel I can move on to the next cycle. PLUS I'm just about to pour myself a Baileys on ice :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I feel like I need a drink my DHs car broke down an hour away from home and I duno what to do....I can have it towed for free....but its not really gonna "FIX" it...if you know what I mean :( grrr


----------



## blouseybrown

Hey ladies, things finally got sorted. We're working through our 'problems' AKA me being a hormonal nasty crazy lady. Had a fun time with him at the cinema but I'm still so snappy. When he acts all soppy, I tell him to FO. :(


----------



## Mellofishy

So glad to hear that Blousey. I think our hormones will mellow out in a few weeks...I hope!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww....poor you guys! I'm sorry your both so snappy....I dont know its exactly just pregnancy I'm snappy and I'm not pregnant LOL....its just being a woman ;) thats all! They can't live with us but definitely NOT without us hahahahaha poor men! Glad to hear that blousey!!! Thats awesome news!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, well I'm back in the 2ww again.... 3rd time lucky hopefully!!!! AF due around 3rd or 4th November...
hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## cla

Well the doctor wanted me to take a sample to the hospital so I asked when will I get the results back and he said 2 weeks. 2 weeks my bloody af will be nearly here, why didn't he just book me in for a scan then at least I can have my blood tests done


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> Hey ladies, things finally got sorted. We're working through our 'problems' AKA me being a hormonal nasty crazy lady. Had a fun time with him at the cinema but I'm still so snappy. When he acts all soppy, I tell him to FO. :(

I'm glad you have sorted things out Hun, I'm really happy for you xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My AF is due Nov. 4th or 5th this time around.....I know I O'd yesterday so I'm 1dpo....and we didn't DTD last night only night before so.....26 hours nearly before the big O I hope the swimmies swam since em well I don't have EWCM this time I only have creamy CM :( I hope it was good enough I really don''t think the spermies had a chance to swim in "not swimmable conditions" :( oh well theres always next month right?


----------



## AuntBug

Blousey - happy things are getting better for you. Hang in there, it will be worth it in the end.

Cla - sorry you have to wait so long!! Good luck, it will all work out hun.

Andrea - remember, Blousey DTD 2 or 3 days before OV (right?) and she got her :bfp: PMA babes.

Caroline - I'm hoping third time is a charm too. This is our 3rd cycle 1st TTC, it's so much harder than I thought it would be.

afm - I have quite some time before I OV, so we went to haunted houses, rode roller coasters and drank beer. My last hoorah, hopefully :D

:dust: to all of those still trying this cycle.


----------



## cla

So how many of use are left for this month ???


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could you pop me down for the 16th?


----------



## blouseybrown

AuntBug said:


> Blousey - happy things are getting better for you. Hang in there, it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Cla - sorry you have to wait so long!! Good luck, it will all work out hun.
> 
> Andrea - remember, Blousey DTD 2 or 3 days before OV (right?) and she got her :bfp: PMA babes.
> 
> Caroline - I'm hoping third time is a charm too. This is our 3rd cycle 1st TTC, it's so much harder than I thought it would be.
> 
> afm - I have quite some time before I OV, so we went to haunted houses, rode roller coasters and drank beer. My last hoorah, hopefully :D
> 
> :dust: to all of those still trying this cycle.

Yeah it was 2 days before! Does that mean it's more likely to be a girl?
XX


----------



## AuntBug

Blousey - that's what I've read, but I don't know how true it is.

Cla - I think there's 5 or 6 of us - hope we ALL get :bfp: this cycle :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

AuntBug said:


> Blousey - happy things are getting better for you. Hang in there, it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Cla - sorry you have to wait so long!! Good luck, it will all work out hun.
> 
> Andrea - remember, Blousey DTD 2 or 3 days before OV (right?) and she got her :bfp: PMA babes.
> 
> Caroline - I'm hoping third time is a charm too. This is our 3rd cycle 1st TTC, it's so much harder than I thought it would be.
> 
> afm - I have quite some time before I OV, so we went to haunted houses, rode roller coasters and drank beer. My last hoorah, hopefully :D
> 
> :dust: to all of those still trying this cycle.

Oooh, just noticed that we've both been ttc #1 for exactly the same amount of time!!! - 2 months 1 week! I know it's not really been that long, but it feels like forever hey? I'm just so terrified it's not going to happen :nope: Hope it's 3rd try lucky for us both... 
GL to everyone ttc :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm on month 6 I'm tired already of this TTC business...but I'm still here LOL. Just hoping it worked since it was a day before the big O.....exactly 24 hours really....so lets FX it worked.....maybe I'll get a girl to LOL I really could use a GIRL for once!


----------



## milosmum

wow one week on hols and i miss soooo much on here!

Firstly cla i just want to say how sorry i am to hear of your loss' it is very sad but i am loving your PMA for the future xxx

congratulations to all the BFPs so many i am starting to loose track of them all but happy and healthy 9 months to all of you xxx

AFM well i was sure i was out this month as we missed ov day so i went of on hols expecting AF at anytime last week not sure quite when because of dodgy cycles! However one week on still no sign of AF boobs have ached all week now nipples really sore sorry TMI! Belly very fat, gassy and crampy too although this couldd all be due to the fact that i ate enough food on hols to keep a small country alive for a year!!!

Still away from home at my parents house so cant test til monday when we get home unless the witch shows up first! Xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hope you gals keep the PMA!
Andrea...We DTD about 3 days before I ov'ed...so you have a chance!!!
And that means a girl?! Ugh. I wouldn't know what to do with a girl! I even did that chinese gender predictor and it said I GIRL! I freaked out!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did you have EWCM? I sure didn't :( I'm doubtful because of that reason...I had creamy :( Wonder if the semen helped keep those spermies safe for a day? I KNOW this is TMI...but em :blush: I know he HIT my cervix when he emmm did his "job" and well did that force them on in there? LOL


----------



## Mellofishy

I didn't pay that much attention...sorry.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I added more to my post ^ there its quite embarrasing but funny at the same time!


----------



## squeal

Morning Ladies!

Am I the only one that isn't hormonal then? I was a complete bitch the few couple of days before and after getting the BFP but I don't know if that was just the stress of the TWW. I didn't really want to be around my OH and was distant with him, but now things are back to normal and I can't get enough cuddles from him!

Has anyone bled during BD? I avoided it because of this worry and then yesterday we BD and everything was fine, but today when I wipe there's a bit of blood :( I'm not liking it one bit but I don't want to be put off sex for 9 months!! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## blouseybrown

My hormones are definitely settling, went for a romantic meal last night with OH and it was lovely.
X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm happy right now just an update MY TEMPS have never went so high so fast after O....maybe it means good things to come :)


----------



## milosmum

glad to hear things are settling down blousey x


----------



## squeal

My fingers are crossed for you Andrea!!

Blousey, so glad things are getting back on track between you and your OH.

xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes Blousey...very good news!!


----------



## cla

Well the witch as left and my oh is panicking lol


----------



## Mellofishy

Go get him Cla!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL!! I agree go get him!!! Blousey I'm so glad things are going much better! :hug:


----------



## cla

I will when my opks are possitive , what's the point wasting all my energy lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

True :) and understandable!!! GL babes hope it comes sooooon for you!


----------



## cla

I hope we all get it xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm PRAYING we all get one!! I'm tired of waiting :( lol....6 months isn't LONG for most of you on here but its seeming like a lifetime for me as we wanted to get pregnant by last month but that just didn't happen....if it doesn't happen this month I'm thinking about taking a BIG BREAK!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Thanks ladies, you're all so lovely and thanks for letting me still post here too.
I reckon you're all gonna get your BFPs this cycle, really excited for you all to start testing!


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## milosmum

go cla go!!! Well alteast once your OPKs get you going!

well ladies i am off home tomorrow so planning to test as soon as i get home! It wont be FMU but there is no way i have enough will power to wait til tuesday morning!!! boobs still really achey almost like they are bruised and i do feel a bit sick on and off but i am really worried i am just willing myself to 'feel pregnant' and the test will be BFN.

Guess i will find out tomorrow xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OooOoooo Sequeena!!! Let me know!!! I LOVE the new pic of you and your kitty!! Lovely!!! I've got FX for you babes!


----------



## Carreg

Morning :) Hope everyone is doing well. Possibly positive OPK for me today and we have DTD every day for last 3 days and Wednesday night as well. Temp was up today but not as much as I would expect to see normally to show Ov but I have been having very very low temperatures this cycle so far anyway so will just watch and wait for the next couple of days as this would be very early Ov again if it was today/tomorrow.

OH is off to France this afternoon so no more BD'ing for me until Tuesday night at the earliest (and that's it he's not too tired so probably more like Weds morning so I am hoping that we have done enough to tide me over if I do Ov today/tomorrow!!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sequeena have you POAS yet lovley? Come one we're waiting!!!!


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning Cla how you doing hun?


----------



## cla

im great, i had a really good weekend with my oh so that makes me feel on cloud 9 xx
ive started doing opks yesterday and im already getting a second line, surley i cant be oving this early???
hows your little bean doing xxx


----------



## Razcox

Beanie is still in there! Test was darker again today, temps are high, lots CM and CP is high in fact so high its MIA!!! :happydance: Just taking it one day at a time now.

Your body might be trying OV but it may not manage it. After my early MC i had a few days of EWCM and near + on OPKs but no temp rise my CM went back to watery and - on OPKS. Confused the arse of me then a few days later more EWCM more + on OPKS and then i had a temp rise.


----------



## cla

have you put a new test pic up xxx


----------



## Razcox

I did yes but not on this thread i dont think, here you go:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0007.jpg

the flash is still taking a lot of the colour out but its a nice dark line in real life. Will be POAS again wednesday.


----------



## cla

im loving it. how are you feeling???


----------



## Razcox

Feeling ok, bit of HB and boobs are sore today also very tired but nothing too much. Wasnt too quesy this morning either but i am sure that will either change later or tomorrow. Frustrated i couldnt get into the doctors until thursday but there you go.


----------



## cla

how come you have to wait that long ??


----------



## Razcox

Thats the next free appointment for a new condition, Tuesday nights they are open until 8pm but only for exsiting complaints!! How stupid is that!


----------



## cla

you are joking i thought my doctors was mad :(
are you just going to tell him you are pregnant??


----------



## Razcox

yeah, there will be some paper work and then i will say i want an early scan so there will be some flustering over that. Then i will mention i am on baby asprin with zero intention of comming off them and that will get me a lecture i am sure!!!


----------



## cla

do you think the baby asprin as helped??


----------



## Razcox

No idea TBH but its helped me to think i am doing something to help rather then feeling so powerless . . .


----------



## cla

im just thinking about new things that might help me


----------



## milosmum

Well I got home and POAS at lunchtime and look what appeared!!!

Its a bit lighter than I was expecting so i have dragged my very shocked OH out to Tescos and bought a CBD to use first thing tomorrow! He was even more shocked when he saw the price of it!!!

SO much for having missed OV day this month.

PS Magpies - right tubes rock!!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## squeal

Congratulations!! You must be SO happy!! :D


----------



## Carreg

Congrats milosmum :)

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Thanks squeal and Carreg yes I am happy but with a tinge of concern. I had an ectopic back In April so I wont be relaxing and enjoying this until I have had my early scan. I have already phoned the EPAU and GP and booked appointments for Wed morning so I should know more soon. FXed til then! 

xxx


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

CONGRATS OMG!!!! THATS AWESOME! I have a thread on the test section doing one everyday to see what happens!!


----------



## AuntBug

Wow - congrats!!! So happy for your Milosmum, good luck on Wed.
:happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Put me down for err... november 27th I think. I don't know anymore!!! I'm fed up of TTC!


----------



## AuntBug

Razcox said:


> yeah, there will be some paper work and then i will say i want an early scan so there will be some flustering over that. Then i will mention i am on baby asprin with zero intention of comming off them and that will get me a lecture i am sure!!!

I have a clotting risk factor called Prothombin Factor 2, and I was on baby aspirin. I stopped once we TTC, but maybe I shouldn't have. My OB said we'd figure out if I should be on anticoagulants once I'm pregnant, and we have an appointment with a specialist tomorrow.

I'm lucky I found out before we even TTC, usually women only find out after 2 or 3 MCs. Any idea if you might have something like that Razcox - its found in about 2% of women.

Good luck at your appointment. Can't wait to hear more good news. :flower:


----------



## Razcox

AuntBug said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> yeah, there will be some paper work and then i will say i want an early scan so there will be some flustering over that. Then i will mention i am on baby asprin with zero intention of comming off them and that will get me a lecture i am sure!!!
> 
> I have a clotting risk factor called Prothombin Factor 2, and I was on baby aspirin. I stopped once we TTC, but maybe I shouldn't have. My OB said we'd figure out if I should be on anticoagulants once I'm pregnant, and we have an appointment with a specialist tomorrow.
> 
> I'm lucky I found out before we even TTC, usually women only find out after 2 or 3 MCs. Any idea if you might have something like that Razcox - its found in about 2% of women.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment. Can't wait to hear more good news. :flower:Click to expand...

I have no idea as they are not willing to do any tests untill you have had 3 loses, since i dont plan on losing this one i decided to give it a go. I have read of a fair few women who have been told to take baby asprin without anything coming up in the tests on the theroy it doesnt hurt and might help . . . Guess i will find out in a few weeks!


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing xxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone, 

I hope you are all ok! I'm cd 7 today, ignore my ticker. I'm using my fertility monitor this month for the first time, evening primrose oil, pregnancy vits and maybe opks! Fingers crossed. 

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## cla

WifeyS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all ok! I'm cd 7 today, ignore my ticker. I'm using my fertility monitor this month for the first time, evening primrose oil, pregnancy vits and maybe opks! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck everyone x x

hi hun xxx
whats your fertility monitor saying??
im on cd 8 and my opks are getting darker already so it looks like the mc as caused a super early ov


----------



## Carreg

Hey Wifey...good luck this month!!

I got a super super dark OPK today (darker than the control line which is a first) but OH is away in Paris until late tonight and says he is ill so I doubt we will get any BD'ing in before tomorrow morning. Last time we DTD was yesterday morning before he went and I have been using Pre-seed so I am hoping that will give the swimmers a bit more staying power!! It would seem so wasteful to miss the egg as a super dark line is supposed to mean a super strong egg and this is the darkest line I have ever had. Also, this is my last cycle NTNP until Feb/March as I don't want baby #2 to share Felix's birthday (September) or be born near to Christmas. May stretch to next cycle at a push but no later so I am desperate for this one to be it!!!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hay girls, 

My fertility monitor has put me down as ferrtile at the moment but that's just because its my first cycle using it and it can take a few cycles to learn your body etc. 

I'm going to start using opks from cd 10 I think! 

Last month I ovd so late! Hopefully this month ill have a normal cycle again! 

Good luck ladies! I REALLY want it to happen this month! This is driving me crazy! I can't stand it any more! X


----------



## blouseybrown

Ladies, I have developed a bump. I'm only six weeks :/ It doesn't even look like bloating. 

Anyways how's everyone? Has anyone been using SMEP?


----------



## Carreg

think we need a bump pic, blousey!!

xxx


----------



## cla

wheres the pic???


----------



## cla

carreg you read my mind lol


----------



## blouseybrown

Uploading it!


----------



## blouseybrown

Done, let me know what you think!


----------



## Carreg

awwwww looks like a lovely bump to me!! Apparently they always pop out earlier with #2! Not something I am looking forward to as I was still in my normal pre-preg size 10 jeans until almost 7 months with Felix!! Am doing extra work on my abs in advance of #2 in the hopes that it will help the bump stay in longer!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Aww thats a lovely bump!! I cant wait to have mine though i am a bit of a bigger girl at a size 18 so it will take longer for me to show and not look like fat!


----------



## blouseybrown

I think it's far too early though. My dates are definitely right! Although with Poppy I had a teeny bump at 12 weeks...


----------



## Carreg

lol this is where you go for your scan and find you're already 18 weeks or something!! I really wouldn't be concerned, you may have an early arriving bump and then find that it doesn't get any bigger for AGES or it might be early arriving bump combined with a bit of bloat that makes it seem bigger than it really is! Either way, you look fab so there!

xxx


----------



## cla

is there 2 in there lol


----------



## blouseybrown

Cla, I hope not. I don't think we'd cope!!!
Thank you Careg, I feel like a right heifer to be honest. Hopefully it'll stay this way till about 14 weeks.

Razcox, I'm a 16 -18! 

X


----------



## cla

how are you and your oh getting on now xxx


----------



## Carreg

blouseybrown said:


> Cla, I hope not. I don't think we'd cope!!!
> Thank you Careg, I feel like a right heifer to be honest. Hopefully it'll stay this way till about 14 weeks.
> 
> Razcox, I'm a 16 -18!
> 
> X

gosh, that's a point actually...early bumpage could mean multiples!! How many DPO did you get your BFP? As early BFP can also mean multiples! How are you doing with your OH now? Did you get everything sorted? You don't look a size 16-18 btw :)

xxx


----------



## cla

twins :)


----------



## milosmum

yeah twins sounds like fun!!! lovely bump by the way - I just have a big bloated tummy!!!


----------



## blouseybrown

Me and OH are back on track now, getting on better than ever! It mustve been hormones that made me act irrationally...

I got BFP at 9dpo, so it was really early. Twins run on my Mum's side of the family, sccccary! 3 kids under five? Ouch! :D

Oh and clever clothing careg ;)

X7


----------



## Carreg

So glad that you and OH are good again :) And if twins run on your Mum's side then it is very possible for you as they are hereditary on the female side. That plus early BFP means there could be two in there!! When do you have a scan/MW appt where they might listen for the heartbeat so you will know if you have more than one in there?

xxx


----------



## cla

thats great you have sorted it out xxxx
how exciting i want to know how many you have got in therexx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello gals!
Milosmum..congrats!! Exciting news! What will your EDD be?
Blousey...cute little bump you have there! Can't wait to hear if it's multiples!


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello Mello *waves* how you getting on?

I have a MW app on the 3rd November and a private scan on the 6th! So we'll find out in a week or so.

X


----------



## Mellofishy

My Dr. appt is next Thursday Nov. 4th, so just 9 days away!:happydance:
They said I should have a scan, so I'm excited to see the little*bug*!
Getting along alright, just sore bbs really. Multiples do not run in my family, so I hope to just see ONE baby! :)


----------



## Mellofishy

Anyone hear anything from Magpies?:shrug:


----------



## cla

No she asnt been on for ages


----------



## milosmum

Hope magpies is ok.

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I keep getting weird lines on my IC's anyone EVER had these before??? Please let me know! I'm thinking they are just messed up tests :( grrr....I know they are 100% PINK....but they aren't exactly in the right spot are they??? The first pic was in the first minute I believe and the 2nd was in the 6 minute range mark!

Edit: The pics are reversed in order!
 



Attached Files:







EVAPS.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9









EVAPS2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BayBelle81

Hi All, 
Wondered if I might join ya'll. Will admit to lurking and reading your posts for the past month, debating whether to post something. I have been TTC for 3 months now, hoping this is the month!


----------



## Mellofishy

Good Luck Baybelle! How many DPO are ya?


----------



## AuntBug

Hi BayBelle - welcome to the thread. We've been trying for 3 months too, I know it isn't long, but it is driving me crazy!

I went for the high risk consult today, and found out I'm not really high risk :D They just issued new research showing prothombin factor doesn't have an association with MC, no need for anti-coagulants when I get pregnant - yay, no shots :)

Razcox - specialist also said no problem taking baby aspirin, he said it may not really help, but it won't hurt either.

Only CD9, but I'll start OPKs tomorrow. Blousey - yes, we're trying SMEP again.


----------



## Carreg

Andrea - those look just like very faint lines...sometimes only one side of the test line will colour up, it doesn't always colour uniformly. I sometimes get ones that are dark in just a narrow band on one side then really faint for the rest of the strip. HTH!

xxx


----------



## aileymouse

hello all! how's it going?

Congrats milosmum :)

I have my first midwife appt on the 18th Nov. 

FX'd for all you others this cycle xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning hun! 

How are you today? x


----------



## cla

ive just took my second urine sample to the doctors hopefully they do somthing right this time. oh my opks are going lighter so my possitive must have been yesterday, which im not to happy about as we have only bd twice and that was yesterday so im not holding much hope .
how are you xx


----------



## Razcox

I feel awful today, like i have a bad hangover - But its great at the same time LOL. 

Dont rule yourself out yet this month we only BDed on the two days before ov and it was enough. Jump him tonight and send in a few more troops x


----------



## cla

ive really got to get my around him, its going to be hard as he had no sleep last night! oh shit


----------



## milosmum

Had my scan today and it is looking hopeful. They scanned my right ovary and tube and could not find anything abnormal and then scanned my uterus and saw a teeny tiny incy wincy black dot which the nurse thinks is a very very early pregnancy in the right place! They have taken bloods for HCG today and I will get them repeated in 48 hours to see if they have doubled and they will rescan me in 7-10 days time to see if the tiny dot is growing into a bean! 
I have no idea about dates as they dont think I am as far along as my chart would have me (6 weeks according to my date but the nurse said it was no where near that big!) so more waiting and wondering but I am feeling more positive and ready to wait for the next bloods and scan.
Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## cla

That's great news Hun xxxx


----------



## Emma051980

evening ladies :thumbup:
hope everyone is well on this miserable wednesday evening!!

on cd14 today, got a peak on my monitor which is good - last month it didn't happen until cd16 so i'm happy with that :happydance:

we :sex: last night, wasn't expecting a peak today otherwise i would have waiting to make sure the :spermy: were raring to go!! not planning on getting up to anything tonight though, not been sleeping to well lately so i shall be taking a sleeping tablet and heading off to the land of Zzzzz's!!! will defo be at it tomorrow night though :haha:

fingers crossed i get :bfp: this month and hopefully everyone else here does too :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Milosmum..great news on your scan! Hoping that your little bean continues to stick and grow!
Emma...GL with the :sex:!!!


----------



## Emma051980

Good Morning All :)


----------



## Carreg

Great news milosmum! FX'd it all goes well :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Oh, I am officially back in the 2WW now, 1dpo today!

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, hardly managed to get on bnb recently... so just been having a quick catch up on here!

Fab news milosmum :hugs:

Well, I'm 8dpo today... I'm not actually supposed to be symptom spotting this month :haha: (yeah right) but whilst I'm trying not to make anything of symptoms, lol, I have managed to 'find' quite a few!!! But tbh, most I can ignore (almost) except the constant need to pee... as soon as I've been, I need to go again!!!! :dohh:


----------



## cla

afternoon everybody xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hay ladies, 

Hope your all having a fab day. 

I'm on a healthy eating plan from today! My weight is slowly creeping and I need to nip it in the bud otherwise when I do get pregnant ill be massive lol x


----------



## LunaBean

Well I ovulated today, so I'm 0dpo lmao. But the donor came up 2 days ago, and I didn't have much ewcm, it all arrived yesterday, so duno if any of the wee swimmers will have hung around until today! My opks werent getting darker, so I just hada tell him to come up on Tuesday, then I got a positive yesterday, typical!! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cla

wheres everybody hiding xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey Cla...>I'm hanging around somewhere gotta job interview today I hope I last LOL...I'm not feeling so hot LMAO


----------



## cla

Good luck xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks bunches :hug: GOODLUCK everyone if your testing soooooon I wanna see more BFP's!!!


----------



## Emma051980

evening all :)
how did the job interview go andrea?

only 1dpo....have a feeling it's gonna be a LONG TWO WEEKS!!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

For all of the symptom spotters out there..frequent urination will not come until much later! I don't think I'm peeing any more than usual...well, I take that back, only during the night..if I don't get up to pee during the night, I feel like I'm going to burst in the morning! Just stay NORMAL :wacko::wacko: during the 2WW...if you can. If it's gonna happen, it will.
My FXed for all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## squeal

I'm peeing more often but that's because I'm drinking more often.

I think I am starting to feel morning sickness too now. When I come home from work I feel sick, I think it's because as a few hours have passed since lunch I'm hungry when home. As long as it's at home and not at work though I can cope with that.

With boob soreness where does it hurt? I can't figure out if mine are or not, they're only sore on the outside, near my armpits and that's all. Is that normal or do most hurt all over?


----------



## cla

How are you two preggers xxx I'm glad you haven't left us xx


----------



## squeal

About about to have a warm relaxing bath, have a headache (don't think I drank enough today) and then I think I might go to bed and read.

Are you okay to take paracetamol when pregnant?

How are you Cla? Getting excitied as your near O?

xxx


----------



## cla

I think you are ok to take it xx
I have already ov it's super early after the mc, just hope we have done enough xx


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> I think you are ok to take it xx
> I have already ov it's super early after the mc, just hope we have done enough xx

Oh sorry, I didn't realise, I thought your ticker was wrong.

I will have my FX'd for you! :)

I will take a paracetamol and enjoy my bath then! 

Sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## cla

Enjoy your bath xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:blush:I'm still around and maybe more now :) I'm seeing LINES lol

JOB INTERVIEW WENT VERY WELL :) THANKS!!!
 



Attached Files:







Tweeked.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 13









FRERTweek.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## milosmum

wow andrea fxed thats the start of your BFP!!!

Squeal i agree i am peeing more too and cant make it through the night! Feel like i have period pain all the time too which the nurse at the EPAU said was normal. boobs have been aching for a week or so now mainly at the sides near my armpits same as you but my nipples are sore now too - sorry if thats TMI!
8 am back to the EPAU tomorrow for my second lot of bloods to see if my hcg is rising properly then hopefully they will book me in another scan.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## AuntBug

oohhh...looking good Andrea! fx for your :bfp:

Good luck tomorrow milosmum, hope your sticky bean is a little bigger.

I feel soooo behind everyone. CD11 - absolutely no line on the OPK, not that I would expect one for 3 - 5 more days. I need to wait to be in the 2WW, just hoping for a clear pos on my OPK this month.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww hoping you catch your eggy this time round sweetie :) GL!! FX!!!


----------



## Emma051980

And so the 2WW begins, done all i can do (although OH nearly had stage fright last night haha!) Oh please please please let the 2 weeks fly by and give me a BFP at the end of it!!


----------



## aileymouse

Andrea, I think I can see a line on your second pic. FX'd this is it xx

Anyone heard from Magpies?? 

Hope this is a good month for you all xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies how is everyone...???
ive been MIA cause my OH moved into our new house so have been seriously stressing and packing and now unpacking...My house went on market last week and i got call yesterday to say SOLD...!!! Was slightly in shock, and to top it all OH asked me to marry him last night so i am sporting a gorgeous new sparkly ring...
Am trying to remain positive re TTC but am feeling really that im out this month as my temp as started to fall....


----------



## cla

congrats hun iam so happy for you. whens the big day going to be


----------



## Mellofishy

Congratulations Loopy!!
Good Luck Emma! FXed for ya!
morning Cla!


----------



## loopylew2

cla said:


> congrats hun iam so happy for you. whens the big day going to be

Not decided yet, it wont be anytime soon though...gotta get the house sorted first, thats enough to be going on with.....lol:hugs:


----------



## cla

afternoon mellofishyxx hows the little bump???
im ok, i phoned the doctors and i have got my results back and they were neg which i already knew. ive got to go back on monday so he can send me for blood tests.


----------



## cla

loopylew2 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> congrats hun iam so happy for you. whens the big day going to be
> 
> Not decided yet, it wont be anytime soon though...gotta get the house sorted first, thats enough to be going on with.....lol:hugs:Click to expand...

where are you in your cycle??


----------



## loopylew2

11Dpo, but have been too enthusiastic and tested on 8&9 Dpo of course BFN....grr so no more poas.....what was your test for...???


----------



## cla

i mc the other week. so ive had to take a urine sample in to make sure im still not pregnant and now ive got to have blood tests.
is there anysign of the witch,just think you might have some more good news xx


----------



## loopylew2

really sorry for your loss... Good that levels are back to normal... will this be under investigation now...??? will they be throwing tests and stuff at you..???
I'll be totally honest i started this cycle with the highest PMA ever as id been put on clomid, but now nada...just feel totally out of it, my temp took a nosedive yesterday which didnt help...!!!


----------



## cla

i really havent got a clue as this is my second loss this year ( 17weeks at the end of feb)
so i will do anything lol
you arent out yet hun, you never know what can happen xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla, I hope things continue to progress for you. Your PMA has been admired :flower:
No baby bump for me yet..although I just saw that within the next 4 weeks the baby will grow from the size of a blueberry to a lime!! Not sure I can hide it then, but I hope so! As we hope to tell family in 4 weeks!
We'll see! I'm sure I will just POP out all of a sudden!


----------



## cla

thanks hun if i didnt have pm i would be 10 foot under, plus my oh wouldnt want to try no more so ive got to be possitive.
give it a couple of months then it will all change lol


----------



## loopylew2

Thats a nice thought...must find more PMA...!!!
Well i hope the next one is super sticky...xxx
Hello Mello, thankgod for the time of year you can hide anything under a nice big jumper..... lol


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Loopey! What great news.

Cla - your PMA has certainly helped me tons since I joined thus thread. :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Me to Cla :hugs:


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ya xx


----------



## Carreg

Wooo hey Wifey! You're back! How's it going?

xxx


----------



## cla

Am I giving everybody pm , I've done somthing good for a change then lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep you are :) Feel great because your an awesome WOMAN :)


----------



## cla

Oh my god you are making me blush nobody as every said anything like that to me before. 
Are you sure you are on about me lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes ma'am YOU!!! You always brought POSITIVE and never the negative I admire ya LOL Your strong as well to have "the bad" and still stay positive about it in the rooms :) Thats something I duno how you can do...but you do it :)


----------



## WifeyS

you totally are a strong woman darling and you should feel strong and proud!! 

I'm cool, my husband is away with work until tomorrow night so I'm home alone with the ironing lol! 

I feel like having a glass or red wine to be honest! X


----------



## WifeyS

And hay Carreg. How are you? X


----------



## cla

Ive got my bottle ready for tonight. 
Good luck with the ironing lol


----------



## Mellofishy

Ooooooh red wine.....my fave....how I'm going to miss it!!!! :cry:
And my hubby bought me a bottle of my favorite just days before we found out we were expecting! Guess it's gonna age a bit longer before I get to enjoy it!


----------



## cla

It will get a bit stronger by the time you have it or you could send it to me lol


----------



## loopylew2

Maybe you should change your name to PMA Guru......couldnt agree with all these lovely ladies more Cla.......


----------



## cla

Iam only strong because I have you lot to help me get through everything xxx


----------



## AuntBug

ok, I thought this was too gross to share, but it's also way too funny. After 3 months, my DH is "getting" the lingo. And is now calling CM...."p**sy boogers". Seriously - he has me :rofl:


----------



## cla

Omg that's funny xxx


----------



## AuntBug

wow - its so quiet today! Where is everyone??

I baked "orange velvet" cupcakes for Halloween, with purple icing. I made so many I had to pass them off on all my neighbors! Ha!

Also got my first faint line on my OPK - CD 13, hope that means I'll OV in the next few days. fx


----------



## squeal

Ooh, it's getting to that exciting point again! Are you BDing every night or every other then? I did my last CB Digi this evening and it came back 3+ so feeling happy about that. I have my FXd for you that this is your month. Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks so much Squeal! We're BDing at least every other day, but more like every day. I'm much more relaxed about it this month, don't know why. I'm sure if it doesn't happen, I'll freak next month, but for now I'm still full of PMA.

Hope you're still feeling pretty good, hope to join you soon :D


----------



## cla

I'm here, I'm starting to have lines on my opks again but my cm is like body lotion ??? The other day it was snotty ???


----------



## AuntBug

cla - I can always count on you being here :D I'm really trying not to think about it until I get a positive OPK.

I have to say, I feel so much better now that I have an OB/GYN. She said she would start testing and intervention at 6 months, so at least I know the plan. I'm soooo type A!


----------



## cla

I'm always here does that mean im sad lol
At least you will get answers Hun that the main thing . 
By the way my name is Claire xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hope you are OK girls and getting on well with SMEP this month. 
I wasn't here for while, been busy with wedding and visitors 

I'm sorry Claire for your loss :hugs: 

I'm having bit issue in ovulation department.
Didn't ovulate during October and my AF didn't arrive at all in October so I am not sure when to start SMEP. 

Bara
x


----------



## squeal

Well I went to bed at 2200, but I was so wheezy that I am now back up again :( just couldn't stop coughing. It stops me going to sleep because if I don't make myself breathe I stop and I'm scared I will stop when asleep.

When I go to the doctors next week I need to mention that I think I have asthma which is triggered by the cat and possibly the dog :( it's not fun.


----------



## BlueButterfly

that's not good! I hope it is only some chesty thing. They will send you for some tests I guess.


----------



## cla

BlueButterfly said:


> that's not good! I hope it is only some chesty thing. They will send you for some tests I guess.

Where are you in you cycle ???
Iam really sorry about loss Hun xx.


----------



## BlueButterfly

cla said:


> Where are you in you cycle ???
> Iam really sorry about loss Hun xx.

My AF was due on 15th October.


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks Claire - I'm Rachel. Kinda funny, I always thought of you as Claire :)

Blousey, sorry to hear you're having trouble. I have asthma, although its really mild and pretty under control. It sucks not being able to breath - feel so out of control.

Nice to see you back BlueButterfly. Congrats again on your wedding!!


----------



## squeal

Do you take anything for it? If I come downstairs and watch telly etc it takes my mind off not concentrating on breathing and it goes away. I wish we could get rid of the bloody cat.

Here's my picture from earlier :) the green strip is an OPK. I have no tests left now :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0247.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AuntBug

Do any of you lovely ladies know how to use Robitussin to help TTC? How much? How often? I know you have to drink a lot of water, but other than that I'm clueless!


----------



## Emma051980

cla said:


> I'm here, I'm starting to have lines on my opks again but my cm is like body lotion ??? The other day it was snotty ???

hey hon, i'm 3dpo today too i think....this maybe tmi but i just went to the loo cuz i was feeling very wet down below and thought i was bleeding or something and there was tonnes and tonnes of cm there, my knickers were soaked :blush: and there was a yellowish stain on them :blush: kinda worried about that, never had that before


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~very very sick :( duno if I'll even be on tomorrow I can't keep much down....I'm very very sick feels like I had too much alcohol...but I HAVE HAD NONE :(....blahhh


----------



## squeal

Emma, sounds normal to me, I wouldn't worry about it. I went to the gym a couple of weeks back (not been since, I'm so lazy!) and after I had finished my pants were soaked too. My discharge at the moment is yellowish too.

I had THE most worst sleep last night in the end. Went back to bed at 0200 still wheezing, when my OH came in from work at 0700 I was still wheezing and still at 0930 when I got angry and just got up. Had a bath in the hope the steam would help, which it did a little, but then I was sick three times. So feeling rather sorry for myself this morning and I need to do some cleaning and wash the pots :(

Hope you feel better soon Andrea.


----------



## Emma051980

But your pregnant squel, i'm not!! Well not that i know of yet anyway!! Still really wet this morning, just had a nice long hot shower cuz i felt all icky after it but it's happened again :(


----------



## squeal

Emma051980 said:


> But your pregnant squel, i'm not!! Well not that i know of yet anyway!! Still really wet this morning, just had a nice long hot shower cuz i felt all icky after it but it's happened again :(

I didn't know that at the time though, this was before I tested, I can't remember how long before though, maybe a few DPO so in your case it could be a good sign.


----------



## Emma051980

oh that's right, you wouldnt have know then! fingers crossed so, i won't complain about it now haha!


----------



## WifeyS

Afternoon girls. 

When is everyone testing? I havent even Ovulated yet ha ha 

xx


----------



## Emma051980

not til this day next week wifey!


----------



## AuntBug

Got my pos OPK today :happydance: Yeah! Time to make a Halloween Bean :sex:


----------



## WifeyS

Good luck Aunt Bug. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

YAY Aunt Bug catch that eggy !!!!!!!! I'll do a FRER in the AM to see what happens :)


----------



## squeal

Good Luck AuntBug, I'm REALLY REALLY hoping you get your Halloween baby with it being your favourite part of the year :D

xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Gals...hope you are all doing well. I've been having a rough few days..My Gramma fell on Saturday morning and broke her hip. She had surgery yesterday and spent the night in ICU, due to her oxygen levels. Also my DH came home from work this morning and told me we need to tell family early, as he'll be out of town during our Thanksgiving...not sure when we'll be able to as I want him to be around, and tell our families about the same time!
He's already gone from Nov. 3-17, and now Nov. 22-Dec.1st.
UGH. :( Just emotionally drained. Prayers for my Gramma's healing are appreciated. Thanks gals.
On a plus side, my Dr. appt is on Thursday. :)
But it's bittersweet to me right now, as my Gramma is at the same hospital, on the same floor as my Dr. appt...


----------



## squeal

Sorry to hear about your Grandma, I really hope she recovers quickly, hopefully your good news will cheer her up a lot too.

I also have my doctors appointment on Thursday too, not sure what to expect though.


----------



## Emma051980

Mellofishy said:


> Hello Gals...hope you are all doing well. I've been having a rough few days..My Gramma fell on Saturday morning and broke her hip. She had surgery yesterday and spent the night in ICU, due to her oxygen levels. Also my DH came home from work this morning and told me we need to tell family early, as he'll be out of town during our Thanksgiving...not sure when we'll be able to as I want him to be around, and tell our families about the same time!
> He's already gone from Nov. 3-17, and now Nov. 22-Dec.1st.
> UGH. :( Just emotionally drained. Prayers for my Gramma's healing are appreciated. Thanks gals.
> On a plus side, my Dr. appt is on Thursday. :)
> But it's bittersweet to me right now, as my Gramma is at the same hospital, on the same floor as my Dr. appt...

Will defo say a prayer for her tonight :hugs:
Could be a good time to tell her, will cheer her up no end!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Mellofishy - so sorry to hear. She's in my prayers.


----------



## WifeyS

So sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope she makes a full recovery and I agree, maybe the good news will make her feel better and give her something positive to focus on x


----------



## Emma051980

how strange, i was getting dressed this morning and thinking my back was really sore and when i just looked at my ticker there, that's the symptom of the day!!! although in saying that, my eyes hurt, my throat hurts, perhaps i'm just getting yet another cold :(


----------



## cla

Morning everybody xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Morning Cla, 

How are you x


----------



## cla

im alright i had my 100% possitive on sunday and monday i will do another in abit to see what that says.
i went to the doctors yesterday and i have had to have my bloods taken for 8 different things. she checked my blood pressure because i told her i had pre-clampsia with rian and its only bloody high. so now ive got to have it checked again and if it is i will have to have tablets .
and i have got to go to the hospital on the 1st december to have more tests done, i cant believe i got one so quick.
well thats enough about me how are you xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone doing??

Mellofishy - So sorry to hear about you gran, will be wishing her a speedy recovery xxx

Squeal - Is this the first trip to the doctors? From my visits to the doctors i am guessing they will work out your EED, weigh you and fill out the paper work to refer you to the MW. Depending on how busy they are you may go to see them any where from 8 -12 weeks.

Cla - Urg i hate having my blood taken they always have trouble finding a vein and i get a nasty bruise from all the poking. Good luck with all the results x

AFM - very sore boobs today and an upset tummy which is making work difficult. Get to call the doctors again soon or the EPU to arrange my early scan though which is great.


----------



## cla

razcox have you been to the doctors xx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah i went last thrusday, waste of time and she was a right bitch! Told me to come back in two weeks to do the paper work and book the scan for 8 weeks if i havent MCed as she didnt want to do it then as it was too early and things can happen!! Really loved her PMA for me and the support was great :growlmad:


----------



## cla

you are fing joking she didnt say that to you. you would think they would be really supportive with you as you have lost 2 im gob smacked.


----------



## loopylew2

Razcox said:


> Yeah i went last thrusday, waste of time and she was a right bitch! Told me to come back in two weeks to do the paper work and book the scan for 8 weeks if i havent MCed as she didnt want to do it then as it was too early and things can happen!! Really loved her PMA for me and the support was great :growlmad:

What an EVIL WITCH.....lets hope lightning bolts find her...!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Good morning everyone.....
Yay for tests Cla even if you do end up like a pin cushion youll get some answers....the not knowing and lack of control is always the killer...
Im out temps have dived below my coverline.....Af is just around the corner..Onwards and upwards.........xxxx


----------



## Razcox

No joke she was a right bitch and really upset me, had a huge rant about it on friday and felt really down like the whole thing was doomed. Will make sure i dont get her when i go again! 

Might go a bit sooner as i have an upset tummy and the stuff i normally take says i cant now i am pregnant. Will see if it settles first though . .


----------



## cla

I would go back and see another dr


----------



## raisin

Hi, how is everyone doing? I haven't been here in a while because I'm not in my 2ww yet. Still waiting to ovulate, hopefully sometime in the next few days. :happydance:

Just thought I would pop my head in in the meantime to say hello :wave:


----------



## cla

Where are you in your cycle xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Razcox...
if you constantly "snack" that might help your tummy...
I know that I have to eat something often so I don't get that yucky feeling.
Whether it's a banana or a granola bar...
sorry that Dr. was a witch! UGH.
I hope things progress great for ya!


----------



## LunaBean

*oops wrong thread* lol


----------



## squeal

Razcox said:


> Morning all how is everyone doing??
> 
> Mellofishy - So sorry to hear about you gran, will be wishing her a speedy recovery xxx
> 
> Squeal - Is this the first trip to the doctors? From my visits to the doctors i am guessing they will work out your EED, weigh you and fill out the paper work to refer you to the MW. Depending on how busy they are you may go to see them any where from 8 -12 weeks.
> 
> Cla - Urg i hate having my blood taken they always have trouble finding a vein and i get a nasty bruise from all the poking. Good luck with all the results x
> 
> AFM - very sore boobs today and an upset tummy which is making work difficult. Get to call the doctors again soon or the EPU to arrange my early scan though which is great.

Yeah, it will be my first appointment and first person to be told about it. I couldn't get an appointment with a female doctor unfortunately though but hopefully it won't make a difference. The week after next will be when I'll have to tell work I think!! We will also have two tell a couple we are friends with before that as one of them works in a department where I work and who I tell will have to speak to his department about me so don't want them finding out from work and not us. Excited about telling them but not work!!

How's everyone?


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Where are you in your cycle xxx

I'm CD12 but but at the minute my cycles range from 28 to 38 days. I'm using OPKs this month again otherwise I would just have no idea when I'm ovulating. Fxd I get a positive OPK in the next few days. :thumbup:


----------



## cla

I know what you mean, since my first mc my cycles are from 28/34 days so I use opks so I know when my af will come. I can't believe how much it changes everything .


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck on your appointment Squeal!

My doc told me to call her as soon as I get my :bfp: and they'll get me in within 7 - 10 days for an early scan.


----------



## Emma051980

Morning all :)
Hope everyone is well today....


----------



## cla

god its going quiet on here xx
i hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## milosmum

hello everyone - I'm back I'm afraid and needing some of your PMA Cla! My HCG dropped on Monday and I started to bleed on Tuesday so now it is one ectopic and one miscarriage in 6 months of TTC. 
Could do with some advice from those ladies who have been through this - did you wait a full cycle before trying again or did you just get on with it straight away and if so I assume I will need to do OPKs to figure out when I and ovulating - is that right? 
Hope everyone else is doing well...
Mello - best wishes to your granny for a speedy recovery I am sure your news will be lovely for her.
Razcox - hope yout tummy feels better and sorry to hear about the horrid doctor. I referred myself to the EPAU for my early scan - just rang them and made an appointment - have you tried that so you can avoid Dr Doom?
Hope everyone else is doing well with cathing eggies and the SMEP
xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no Milosmum, I'm so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Milosmum, thanks so much for the well wishes for my Gramma..she's doing much better..they hope to move her back to the nursing home this morning..but still a LONG road of recovery for her.
And for you....:cry::hugs:
I'm so sorry for you loss. I hope you find some strength that you didn't know you had and are able to carry on with a smile on your face.


----------



## aileymouse

Hugs milosmum, sorry I can't help as I've never been through it, but hope you are ok xxx

how is everyone doing? anymore bfps?


----------



## Emma051980

so so sorry for your loss milosmum - my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## cla

milosmum said:


> hello everyone - I'm back I'm afraid and needing some of your PMA Cla! My HCG dropped on Monday and I started to bleed on Tuesday so now it is one ectopic and one miscarriage in 6 months of TTC.
> Could do with some advice from those ladies who have been through this - did you wait a full cycle before trying again or did you just get on with it straight away and if so I assume I will need to do OPKs to figure out when I and ovulating - is that right?
> Hope everyone else is doing well...
> Mello - best wishes to your granny for a speedy recovery I am sure your news will be lovely for her.
> Razcox - hope yout tummy feels better and sorry to hear about the horrid doctor. I referred myself to the EPAU for my early scan - just rang them and made an appointment - have you tried that so you can avoid Dr Doom?
> Hope everyone else is doing well with cathing eggies and the SMEP
> xxx[/QUOTE
> Hun you can have all my pma, Iam so so sorry.
> How are you doing???
> As for trying I'm already ttc so do what's right for youxxx
> Don't forget you are more fertile after a mc xxxx


----------



## squeal

So sorry to hear the bad news Milosmum, I'm thinking of you :hugs: hopefully it won't be too long until you see another BFP but in the meantime stay strong and look after yourself.

I was at work this morning and was sat eating a ginger biscuit, one of my colleagues asked if I was pregnant, obviously I said no, then everyone else looked confused and asked why he'd said it and then he explained that it's meant to be good for morning sickness when pregnant ... so once the secret is out I bet he will be saying I knew it!! 

I have my doctors appointment tomorrow so hopefully will get the ball rolling and find out what the next step is etc.

Hope we have some more BFPs on here soon :)

xx


----------



## cla

I hope everything goes well at the doctors tomorrow and you get your scan date xxxx


----------



## raisin

milosmum said:


> hello everyone - I'm back I'm afraid and needing some of your PMA Cla! My HCG dropped on Monday and I started to bleed on Tuesday so now it is one ectopic and one miscarriage in 6 months of TTC.
> Could do with some advice from those ladies who have been through this - did you wait a full cycle before trying again or did you just get on with it straight away and if so I assume I will need to do OPKs to figure out when I and ovulating - is that right?
> Hope everyone else is doing well...

Milosmum, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I waited until 1 AF before trying again but I was told by the nurse that it really didnt matter and that it's ok to start trying straight away. It's aweful that this has happened to you. :cry:


----------



## cla

We are all here to support you on your good and bad days sending you loads of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> I hope everything goes well at the doctors tomorrow and you get your scan date xxxx

Thanks Cla. I presume I will be waiting a week or so before I get a scan date through though. Ideally I would like it to be at the start of December but we shall have to wait and see.


----------



## WifeyS

Sooo sorry for your loss Milosmum! 

I would just start trying again straight away! After my MCs I fell pregs the second cycle. I'm now wishing I hadn't took a break TTc from the last one as they say you are extra fertile after a MC., I took a few months off to get married so at least it was worth it lol. 

I still haven't had my pos opk yet, infact the lines are really light so doubt it will be any time soon! X


----------



## Carreg

milosmum, I am SO sorry for your loss :hugs:

xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody feeling today??
is there any good news yet from anybody xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

morning ladies. Hope you are all doing well and not going crazy during this waiting period! I am anxious to see how you gals do this month..FXed for ya! I have my first Dr. appt. today. Just hoping everything is "so far, so good" :)
We still have not told family...but might do it this weekend when I know everything is ok today at the Dr.


----------



## cla

i hope everything goes well at the doctors, what will they do ???


----------



## Mellofishy

usually it's blood/urine tests and a scan....to make sure there's "something" there. Then I meet with the Dr. after. I'm anxious. I still have sore BBs, and some days I have some mild cramping, which I imagine is the baby growing. Still no baby bump :)
My hubby left yesterday for two weeks, so it's kind of bittersweet to have my appt. today without him :(
thanks for the well wishes, I'll drop in later and tell you how it went...
How are you Cla?
Hope your PMA has not left you! :winkwink:


----------



## cla

i wish they done that here so we didnt have to wait till a 12week scan, sorry your dh isnt there with you i bet he will be waiting for good news and a pic of his baby xxx
im ok my opks are all over the place im still getting good lines on them so god knows. pma did exit the other day but as come back lol
dont forget to post a pic xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Hi all - 

Mellowfishy and Squeal, how did the appts go today?

AFM - 4dpo and can't wait to :test: We had so much :sex: - pos OPK on CD14 and CD15 and DTD everyday between CD10 and CD17, so hoping we have it covered. I need a break!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, well I'm out again :nope: evil :witch: got me yesterday :cry: , so onto cycle #4... Fingers crossed this will be my month [-o&lt;

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## squeal

AuntBug - Not a great deal happened at the appointment. He felt my tummy and checked my breathing and just gave me advice really. Told me to book an appointment with the midwife so I have that on 23rd and I also got an inhaler so hopefully that will help when my asthma flares up. My EDD is 24th June.

Caroline - Sorry to hear that AF came :( I hope you get your BFP in time for Christmas.


----------



## WifeyS

Still no ovulation for me ! booooo.

Sorry the witch got you Caroline, you will prob ovulate before me on your new cycle at this rate lol, my opks are sooooooo light x


----------



## cla

Do you usually ov this late ???


----------



## LunaBean

Im having twingy cramps and Im sooo tired..and I wna test lol


----------



## cla

Pee on a opk that usually does the trick if you are like me


----------



## LunaBean

I did an IC lol


----------



## cla

And


----------



## LunaBean

eh..evap most likely!!


----------



## cla

There was a line


----------



## Emma051980

evening ladies :)

only a couple of symptoms, noticing lots of cm when i pee to the point where my knickers are stained - can't say i recall this happening before, only during ov do i be like that. is that a good sign??
also back pains, lots of back pain.... :(


----------



## cla

I think it is a great sign xxx


----------



## Emma051980

hope ur right hon, trying not to think to much about it.....but it's hard not to!!! i'm waking up every morning counting how many dpo's i am and how long i have before i can test!!!


----------



## cla

I'm just like you, it's like we are wishing the time away. 
And plus it makes it harder everybody is pregnant it's all over the bloody news


----------



## Emma051980

i know how you feel, another girl in work announced her pregancy this week....that's the 4th this year and it's only a very small office :(
i try to be happy for them but i'm sick with the jealousy :(


----------



## AuntBug

Squeal - sorry the appt wasn't more exciting. Its different in the states, we don't usually see a GP first - straight to the OB/GYN. Mine told me she would do a scan 7 - 10 days after my :bfp:

Emma - sounds like great signs. Fx we can both get our :bfp: this month!

AFM - I'm officially crazy. Bought a winter coat today (it was 11C - so not ready for the cold) and I bought a size bigger so it would fit over a bump later this year. Guess that really is PMA :D


----------



## Mellofishy

sorry for the delay gals...
I had my appt. and they did a vaginal ultrascan..so I got a couple of pics!
I am measuring 8 weeks and 1 day, so not too far off.
My Dr. is great, a little comical, but she's good. :thumbup:
I told my sister tonight too...she's THRILLED! Said she was wanting a "baby fix" so the timing is right!
I am already in bed, we were gone all day, so I will post my pics in the morning.
Thanks for the well wishes, hoping you gals join me soon! 
FXed!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

heart rate was 171 beats/minute


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Hun can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Due date is now June 15, 2011.


----------



## BlueButterfly

what a cute little beany :happydance:
xxx


----------



## cla

Thats so cute Hun , I want one xxx


----------



## LunaBean

awww its so cute!!


----------



## WifeyS

Sooo cute - congrats. 

Right I have no O sign on my Persona monitor but just took an opk and the second line is loads darker than the line thats always there so im going to take it IM OVULATING woooooo........Silly monitor - what a waste of money. Maybe ill get the egg sign on it in the morning. 

xx


----------



## cla

I hope it's the start of it Hun xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi girls, 

How is everyone this evening?

I'm STILL not in my 2ww but again thought I would just pop in and say hello :hi:

While I'm here I wonder if I could ask a question. I have had quite a bit of EWCM the last few days and today when I wiped there was loads on the toilet paper (sorry TMI :blush:) But the thing is, my OPKs keep coming back negative.

My cycles are so irregular so I dont know when I should be ovulating. I'm just panicking that I will miss my chance this month because my DH is being fussy about how many times we :sex: I think I wore him out last month, he he. 

Anyone else had this?


----------



## WifeyS

How are you feeling Cla? Any symptoms? x


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ya Raisin, 

Im the same as you as some cycles I get the EWCM but neg Ovulation sticks and them some months I get pos Ovulation sticks and no EWCM - I cant seem to win to be honest!

Its sooo hard to tell. Are you holding your pee long enough when you take the OPK? 

For instance yesterday I took an opk at 3pm and its was sooo faint but I hadnt held my pee for very long. Today I held my pee in for at least 3 hours as I went to the supermarket etc and I got a pos!!! 

xx


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> Hi ya Raisin,
> 
> Im the same as you as some cycles I get the EWCM but neg Ovulation sticks and them some months I get pos Ovulation sticks and no EWCM - I cant seem to win to be honest!
> 
> Its sooo hard to tell. Are you holding your pee long enough when you take the OPK?
> 
> For instance yesterday I took an opk at 3pm and its was sooo faint but I hadnt held my pee for very long. Today I held my pee in for at least 3 hours as I went to the supermarket etc and I got a pos!!!
> 
> xx

Ooooh, I didnt realise you have to hold your wee for an OPK! Oops :dohh: If your EWCM increases does that mean you are getting closer to ovulation? 

Are you ovulating now then wifey?


----------



## cla

Well I've started to spot again yesterday so I think I might be further dpo then I thought. 
Been getting nothing mega but I've only had one day of my opks begging neg I keep getting faint lines so I don't know what's happening there


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Well I've started to spot again yesterday so I think I might be further dpo then I thought.
> Been getting nothing mega but I've only had one day of my opks begging neg I keep getting faint lines so I don't know what's happening there

Are your faint lines getting stronger each day? Maybe you will ovulate in a few days :shrug:


----------



## cla

Im sure I had a possitive the other week then they went neg and then they started to get darker again. I think I had a poss last Sunday and monday but I'm still getting lines.


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Im sure I had a possitive the other week then they went neg and then they started to get darker again. I think I had a poss last Sunday and monday but I'm still getting lines.

Maybe you are ovulating twice. I heard that can happen! Fxd


----------



## AuntBug

cla - maybe it's picking up another hormone :winkwink:


----------



## Emma051980

Hi all :)
hope everyone is well!

i dreamt last night that i had implantation bleeding....how weird is that!!!!!! ran to the loo this morning cuz sometimes i dream i've gotten my period and when i go to the loo it will have started but no such look :( what a weird dream to have though!!


----------



## Emma051980

holy crap i didn't realise i was nearly at the end of my 2ww....!!!!!!


----------



## Serene123

Due on tomorrow and I am nooooooooot pregnant :lol:


Test results on 23rd Nov :) (Fertility tests)


----------



## Emma051980

Hi Serene :) 
Not noticed you online in a while....hope all is well!
Never say never hon, you might get an unexpected BFP this month xx


----------



## LunaBean

Got mine today at 9dpo! Hopefully 6th time lucky!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## squeal

LunaBean said:


> Got mine today at 9dpo! Hopefully 6th time lucky!! Good luck everyone!

Got what? Your BFP!? If so, Congratulations!!


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah!! I tested to make sure I could drink tonight at a party..looks like I can't lol


----------



## squeal

LunaBean said:


> Yeah!! I tested to make sure I could drink tonight at a party..looks like I can't lol

Aww, so happy for you!! Now to think of the excuses for tonight ...

I went to a rugby match with some guys a couple of weeks back, they all got very drunk and I spent the day on J2o and Coke, in the end I had to have a Malibu and Coke just to shut them up! I still feel bad about it now. As it was early days I think the baby would be living from the sac anyway so hopefully wouldn't have had any too!


----------



## LunaBean

It wouldn't have made a difference at all, the placenta doesn't take over yet anyways!!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats LunaBean!! Fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## Mellofishy

Congrats to you LunaBean!! Yay!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emma051980

:witch: got me this evening.... :cry: i was 11dpo today, about 5 days early....well the last 3 months i've been 28 days, for the last year before that i have been 24 days. so 5 days early is based on the last 3 months. 

i'm sooooooo upset, i thought we'd done it this month, i'm really really upset over it. least i know that lots and lots of cm from 6 to 11dpo means f**k all aswell as the sore back. 

it's only our 4th month trying but i don't think i can take this much more and i know there's no point going to the docs cuz you have to be trying at least a year before they do anything :cry:

congrats luna, that's great news :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

oh emma, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## raisin

Lunabean - Congrats on your BFP!

Emma - Big :hugs: I know how you must feel right now but please dont loose hope. You will get your BFP soon. Your Gail prediction says November so fxd she is right and you will get your BFP next cycle :flower:


----------



## Emma051980

Thanks girls.....xxx

well there was tears at bedtime last night, oh was horrible to me!!! i mean i was upset, i'm hormonal and i got no support whatsoever!!! he was like, i knew this would happen, how do you think this makes me feel, i don't know what your crying for..... I said, i'm not a f**king robot, i have feelings, all i'm asking for is a hug and some reassurance thats all!!! then i end up apologising for crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's the first month i've actually felt proper upset and i just think he was bang out of line being like that with me.


----------



## WifeyS

Emma051980 said:


> Thanks girls.....xxx
> 
> well there was tears at bedtime last night, oh was horrible to me!!! i mean i was upset, i'm hormonal and i got no support whatsoever!!! he was like, i knew this would happen, how do you think this makes me feel, i don't know what your crying for..... I said, i'm not a f**king robot, i have feelings, all i'm asking for is a hug and some reassurance thats all!!! then i end up apologising for crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's the first month i've actually felt proper upset and i just think he was bang out of line being like that with me.

BLOODY MEN!!!!!!!! 

Hugs to you hun, Im so sorry the horrid witch got you! The only thing to do is pick yourself back up like us woman are good at and try again......its a horrible feeling isnt it. 

My sis in law called last night to say the witch got her too! She is feeling the same. She has been trying for a couple of years now and is on the IVF waiting list xx


----------



## Emma051980

Thanks Wifey....i know i shouldn't be like this, it could be worse i.e. your sis in law trying so long.... it's only cycle number 5 that i'm starting, just never realised it would hurt so much or make me feel so low - seriously though, a hug and a few nice words last would have meant the world to me - i could kill him i swear i could!!!


----------



## WifeyS

He probably just doesnt understand how you feel sweetie, or maybe he is feeling the same but cant express it! Men are V strange at times when they are under pressure.

Every time I get my AF it makes me feel better to change something in my baby making routine, like add evening primrose oil or a different brand of opk - I know it sounds mad but it just helps me feel like im "helping myself" get pregs. 

Good luck for this cycle hun xx


----------



## WifeyS

And babe its only normal to feel how you feel......no matter how long it takes, we all feel the same, we all want the same thing at the end of the day - a healthy happy baby xx


----------



## cla

Luna congrats xxx
And Emma I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------



## raisin

FINALLY got a positive OPK today :happydance:

So when does that mean I will be testing?


----------



## cla

Yeahhhhhhhh for a poss opk, how long is your lp ??


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh for a poss opk, how long is your lp ??

I only started tracking things after my mc in July and tbh it's been all over the place. My last luteal phase was 15 days. :shrug:

We :sex: yesterday and Thursday I think. Dont think I can convince DH again today but maybe tomorrow. Do you think that's enough? I want my BFP before Christmas!

Cla - what are your OPKs like now?


----------



## Emma051980

oh has FINALLY gotten outta bed..... just asked him to make me a cuppa and the face on him!!!


----------



## cla

raisin said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhh for a poss opk, how long is your lp ??
> 
> I only started tracking things after my mc in July and tbh it's been all over the place. My last luteal phase was 15 days. :shrug:
> 
> We :sex: yesterday and Thursday I think. Dont think I can convince DH again today but maybe tomorrow. Do you think that's enough? I want my BFP before Christmas!
> 
> Cla - what are your OPKs like now?Click to expand...

It should be enough just get round him tomorrow and you should be fine xx
Don't ask about my opk they have gone possitive again, I really don't no what's going on


----------



## cla

Emma are you feeling better now xx


----------



## Emma051980

not really cla, took one look at him when he walked into the sitting room and i could feel the tears starting....i'm like don't cry don't cry!!! yeah i asked for a cuppa which he relucantly made, he even took the spoon outta the cup and just f**ked into the sink with such force!!!!! maybe we're on sync and it's his time of the month too!!!


----------



## raisin

Emma - Hope your day gets better. Bloody men! If it makes you feel better my DH was mad at me the other day for using an OPK, because he has an app on his mobile which apparently tells him when I will ovulate, lol. What do they know anyway?! 

Cla - dont know if this helps at all but I found this on www.peeonastick.com.

"Is it normal to see 2 lines all the time? It is very common. Most women produce LH almost all the time, and the OPK will detect it, giving you a "test" line that is lighter than the control line. If, however, your test line is almost always positive or nearly positive, it can be indicative of a hormone imbalance. See this FAQ for details. See also Meg's OPK Odyssey for a day-by-day OPK comparison."
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#3


----------



## cla

Thanks for that I have just read it, I've just gone and had a look at it again and it's possitive.


----------



## cla

Emma that's funny he as got a app I was going to put one on my ohs phone so he would know when he would have to do the deed lol


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning everyone. Anyone testing this week? I'm going to try to hold out until Thurs.


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today.


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

Bit of a boring morning at work so far. Counting the minutes to home-time.....

I am having strong ovulation pains today and lots of EWCM so I will make sure me and DH do the deed once more tonight and then I can oficially join you in the 2WW. I plan to test on 25 November.

How about everyone else?


----------



## AngellaHas2

So, my is due today or tomorrow. I put a tampon in this morning, just in case. So after a few hours, I took it out to check. I had some blood on it (TMI) and it like this thick discharge. So I figured AF was here. So I out another tampon in. And just went to use the bathroom, and I checked it, and no blood. I am dry as dry can get. I even tried to check my cervix area. And I can not even feel them. I mean I can not even feel the tip of them. Is there a chance I am not totally out.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hello Girls
AF arrived on Saturday after 52 days! Yay first time happy to see the :witch:
Now hopefully my cycle will be normal. Will be trying SMEP again this month. 
Wishing you good luck with testing 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AuntBug

BlueButterfly - glad the witch finally showed up for you, hopefully you can get back on track.

Angella - have you tested?? Wouldnt say your out yet, fx.

AFM - I'm holding out to test on Thursday, I"ll be 11dpo


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ladies - I have ages before I can test......You lot need to hurry up and test so that you can give me my testing fix lol xxxx


----------



## cla

AngellaHas2 said:


> So, my is due today or tomorrow. I put a tampon in this morning, just in case. So after a few hours, I took it out to check. I had some blood on it (TMI) and it like this thick discharge. So I figured AF was here. So I out another tampon in. And just went to use the bathroom, and I checked it, and no blood. I am dry as dry can get. I even tried to check my cervix area. And I can not even feel them. I mean I can not even feel the tip of them. Is there a chance I am not totally out.

Have you tested yet ???


----------



## cla

WifeyS said:


> Hi ladies - I have ages before I can test......You lot need to hurry up and test so that you can give me my testing fix lol xxxx

It will soon be over we are here to keep you sane xx


----------



## aileymouse

good luck for all you ladies testing soon x


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> good luck for all you ladies testing soon x

Thanks! Thursday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## raisin

I'm testing 2 weeks from today. I dont know how I will hold out that long?! :wacko:


----------



## cla

well my spotting as gone a bit heavier today, im only on cycle day 22 so i dont know whats going on


----------



## AuntBug

wow - this thread has gone quiet!

Sorry to hear your cycle is messed up, I hope you get back to a normal cycle soon.

I'm symptom spotting like mad, I need to quit or I'm going to drive myself mad!


----------



## WifeyS

Hi Ladies, 

whats the earliest you can test! Im desp to know if I am pregs or not..............I cant deal with the waiting any longer. 

ha xxx


----------



## cla

have you got any opks, i would use one of those to ease your addiction lol


----------



## WifeyS

Well I only have about 5 opk's left so saving them for next cycle but I have over 30 pregs tests up stairs and they are screeming at me. 

I feel really emotional this morning and really tired and down. I dont even know why but feel like I could cry any second!


----------



## cla

just go and use one, then you will stop thinking about it


----------



## WifeyS

Ill wait until Friday!!! Then I wont feel too bad about testing. 

How are you Cla? Any signs of pregnancy for you chick? x


----------



## Razcox

I started to see a faint :bfp: at 11DPO on an IC if that helps . . . .


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun. Im being an idiot - im defo not testing yet xxx


----------



## cla

and where have you been hiding


----------



## Razcox

LOL, had a panic and a flap last week but much better now. :) I have been lurking i swear!


----------



## cla

whats been happening


----------



## Razcox

Had some spotting and bleeding on Thursday, had a huge panic attack at work (there was crying an everything but they were all understanding.) and had to wait until sunday to be scanned. All was well though and i saw the little heart beating away :happydance:

How are you?


----------



## cla

you have seen your baby wheres the pics ???
im alright i started spotting again last weeks and im af is on the go slow at the moment.
plus i seem to have a couple of clots as well. i really thought lossing a baby that early it wouldnt have messed my body up


----------



## Razcox

The hormones can really skrew things round sometimes but hope things get back to normal soon for you.

Yes i got a little piccy but bubs just looks like a blob in a bigger blob! :rofl:


----------



## cla

so the blob is ok xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Yes the blob was fine, she said the sac and yolk looked good. Fetal pole was visable and there was a strong little heart beating. They dated me at 5+4/5 instead of 6+2 but i am still going from LMP until the dating scan as things jump about alot early on in development and it was only a few days. 

Paying for a private scan at 8/9 weeks as the EPU wont see me now until 12 weeks and thats far too long to go!


----------



## cla

god as that cost you much. why are they so tight for not giving extra scan the horrible gits


----------



## Razcox

LOL i thought that! I was meant to have a scan at 8 weeks as thats when the last one passed away so it was to reassure me everything was ok. Now because of this they wont do it!!!!!!

I found a place near me that does it for about £25 so thats nothing for a bit of peace of mind.


----------



## cla

That's ok then I thought it would cost a fortune xx


----------



## kinga

Hi all,

Just wanted to say Hi and say that although i have been really quiet on here i have still been stalking you all and your stories. (I was pretty upset after last AF hit me). But...... I am please to say i got my BFP on Monday (on all 4 sticks as didn't quite believe my eyes). I wanted to thank you all for this thread, its been the only thing which has kept me with any hope that I was not going insane with my thoughts around TTC! Thank you. Thank you. Your such a positive bunch!!! Looking forward to remaining a stalker and hearing all the news! K


----------



## WifeyS

kinga said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to say Hi and say that although i have been really quiet on here i have still been stalking you all and your stories. (I was pretty upset after last AF hit me). But...... I am please to say i got my BFP on Monday (on all 4 sticks as didn't quite believe my eyes). I wanted to thank you all for this thread, its been the only thing which has kept me with any hope that I was not going insane with my thoughts around TTC! Thank you. Thank you. Your such a positive bunch!!! Looking forward to remaining a stalker and hearing all the news! K

Congrats Kinga! What DPO did you test hun? Soooo happy for you xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## raisin

kinga, congrats on your BFP:happydance: Hopefully we can join you soon! I'm testing 23 November. Still got ages to wait...


----------



## WifeyS

Razcox said:


> LOL i thought that! I was meant to have a scan at 8 weeks as thats when the last one passed away so it was to reassure me everything was ok. Now because of this they wont do it!!!!!!
> 
> I found a place near me that does it for about £25 so thats nothing for a bit of peace of mind.

Wow that is cheap! I paid £99.00 the last private scan I had! 

What the company called? Maybe they have a few other places too over the country. Im in Manchester xx


----------



## kinga

WifeyS said:


> kinga said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to say Hi and say that although i have been really quiet on here i have still been stalking you all and your stories. (I was pretty upset after last AF hit me). But...... I am please to say i got my BFP on Monday (on all 4 sticks as didn't quite believe my eyes). I wanted to thank you all for this thread, its been the only thing which has kept me with any hope that I was not going insane with my thoughts around TTC! Thank you. Thank you. Your such a positive bunch!!! Looking forward to remaining a stalker and hearing all the news! K
> 
> Congrats Kinga! What DPO did you test hun? Soooo happy for you xxxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you - I tested at 9/10DPO (I know I know)  mainly because I was out with my family on Sat night for my sisters birthday and the restaurant was apparently freezing  even my OH who is never cold wore a jacket through dinner, however I was more than comfortable in my little dress and then the next day I kept getting hot flushes and my sister commented on the size of my boobs! 
Curiosity got the better of me on Monday morning and I did an IC (Wondfu) and a really faint line appeared (barely there), so I took another one to work and did another one about 11am  again another line so I ran out and got a FRER - did it at work and the line appeared nearly straight away! Just to check I did the other one yesterday! - BFP&#61514; 

P.S
I have a 33 day cycle so I am not actually due AF until Friday!


----------



## WifeyS

Yay congrats babe. Thats brill news. I too have a 33 day cycle - I really hope I join you soon xx


----------



## Razcox

WifeyS said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL i thought that! I was meant to have a scan at 8 weeks as thats when the last one passed away so it was to reassure me everything was ok. Now because of this they wont do it!!!!!!
> 
> I found a place near me that does it for about £25 so thats nothing for a bit of peace of mind.
> 
> Wow that is cheap! I paid £99.00 the last private scan I had!
> 
> What the company called? Maybe they have a few other places too over the country. Im in Manchester xxClick to expand...

Its a local place and i was shocked when someone told me about them and how cheap it was. Wish i had known with my last pregnacy is all i can say. here is a link but it doesnt mention the early scan on there website:

https://www.4dbabyface.co.uk/


----------



## cla

Congrats kinga xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Wow Kinga - congrats :happydance:


----------



## BlueButterfly

:flower: Congratulations Kinga! :flower:


----------



## BlueButterfly

AuntBug did you test???


----------



## AuntBug

BlueButterfly said:


> AuntBug did you test???

Yeah, :bfn:. Don't know why I expected anything else at 10dpo. I'm traveling from 12dpo to 17dpo, and don't want to test without DH. Hopefully I get my :bfp: tomorrow or Friday, then off to NYC to drive myself crazy :wacko:

Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Will be thinking of you. 
Good luck and lots of baby :dust::dust: your way 
xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Good Luck Aunt Bug x


----------



## cla

Good luck aunt bug xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks so much guys. I love the support on the thread :hugs: I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Aunt Bug, will be sending lots of :dust: your way. Oh and have fun in NYC x


----------



## kinga

Good Luck Aunt Bug xx


----------



## cla

Bows everybody today xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks again everyone for the well wishes, but I think I'm on my way out. :bfn: again this morning, and then bleeding when I wiped (sorry, tmi). My lower back hurts, my first sign of AF - I think my body is freaking out and I'm in for my shortest cycle ever.:cry:


----------



## cla

I'm sorry Hun do you think it could be ib


----------



## kinga

AuntBug said:


> Thanks again everyone for the well wishes, but I think I'm on my way out. :bfn: again this morning, and then bleeding when I wiped (sorry, tmi). My lower back hurts, my first sign of AF - I think my body is freaking out and I'm in for my shortest cycle ever.:cry:

For a little PMA - Last month AF got me a week early and i have had a 100% regualr 33 day cycle for as long as i can remember (I even tried to convince myself it was Implantation and not AF at first). My body has never freaked out like that and then low and behold this month my first BFP! It could be a good omen! x


----------



## liz_legend

AuntBug said:


> Ok, it seemed to work well for a lot of gals on this thread, any one going to try SMEP again? I think we will.

I just started this new thread to track the success rates: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/459382-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats.html


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks again Cla and Kinga. I haven't had anymore bleeding. Just cramping and backache. I guess it could be ib as much as AF. I don't know why I'm so upset, just have no PMA today. It's still only our 3rd cycle, and I haven't been through anywhere near what most of the ladies on this thread have. I need to just stop feeling sorry for myself and have some patience.


----------



## Anne24

cla said:


> have you got any opks, i would use one of those to ease your addiction lol

Can an OPK be used instead of an HPT? How should the reading go?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry i havent updated in awhile ! Af is 4 days late today i had betas done this morning and i should know my results tom =D


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

I have been having an off day today. I am really hating this 2ww, so frustrated and worried I wont get my BFP before my due date in Feb, let alone before Christmas! 

I REALLY REALLY want my BFP! ARGH!!!! I feel like screaming :help:


----------



## cla

Anne24 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> have you got any opks, i would use one of those to ease your addiction lol
> 
> Can an OPK be used instead of an HPT? How should the reading go?Click to expand...

Well for my last 2 pregnancies I have had possitive opks, hope that helps Hun xx


----------



## AuntBug

well ladies, I'm out. :witch: showed up in full force today, early. I was really hoping to join all of our :bfp:s this month - one more try before xmas.


----------



## cla

I'm so sorry Hun xxx we are here for you and fingers crossed for Christmas


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Emmm can someone peek at my chart and help me figure out what the heck is going on with my chart :( and my temps :( I've never O'd this early but apparently I did O


----------



## Razcox

Why do you think you have OVed?? Your temps have dropped?

Auntbug - Sorry the :witch: got you xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep big time and never normally do that as this is my 4th month temping....so who knows what my body is doing....theres been other "signs" that point to ovulation as well I'm thinking this is crazy...and plus a positive OPK on CD6 which is UNHEARD of!


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm sorry the :witch: got you Aunt Bug.
Boooooo!
My FXed for ya for this next cycle!
Cla..what DPO are you?


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies!

Glad to see you're all okay.

Kinga Congratulations on the BFP! Nevermind lurking around, get posting on here! :)

I had a bit of a scare last night. I went to the toilet before I went to bed and when I wiped there was blood. We've not had sex for a couple of weeks now and there was no reason for there to be any blood. The tears just started to fall. I wiped again, and there was more. I went to bed and just cried, then my OH came to bed about an hour and a half later and I eventually managed to tell him what was wrong, he tried to reassure me etc and to think positive. I went to the toilet before I went to sleep and there was nothing, I went in the middle of the night and nothing, and there's been nothing since, but everytime I feel wet down there now I am paranoid. It's really worried me now. All I can think that could have caused it is my dog jumped on me earlier on in the evening and her paws went where my uterus would be. I'm really hoping everything is okay, the fact that I had no cramps other than normal and it was only the one/two times that I wiped makes me hopefuly that everything should still be okay.




Razcox said:


> LOL i thought that! I was meant to have a scan at 8 weeks as thats when the last one passed away so it was to reassure me everything was ok. Now because of this they wont do it!!!!!!
> 
> I found a place near me that does it for about £25 so thats nothing for a bit of peace of mind.

I'd do anything for a scan to reassure me, I said to OH that if they were £40 I would get one, but £25 is a bargain!! I looked at a place near me and it was £89 which is just too much really, but I still have a month left until I could possibly have a scan.

Do you know what caused your bleed? Did they give you any reason for it? How much blood was there? I hope you don't mind me asking.

x


----------



## cla

Mellofishy said:


> I'm sorry the :witch: got you Aunt Bug.
> Boooooo!
> My FXed for ya for this next cycle!
> Cla..what DPO are you?

I have not got a clue it's been 4 weeks sunday since the mc so I'm hoping my should properly start from then fingers crossed xx


----------



## cla

Squeal have you been to your doctors to see if you can have a early scan xxx


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> Squeal have you been to your doctors to see if you can have a early scan xxx

Unfortunately not. I don't see the midwife for the first time until the 23rd so I will mention it then and see if it's possible to get a scan a little earlier than 12 weeks. I will be 9+4 when I see her. As there was only blood there when I wiped the one time that I went to the toilet I am hoping that it's nothing serious. It's made me not want to get my hopes up at all now though.


----------



## cla

I would go to the doctors and and tell him, I wouldn't wait that long xx


----------



## kayleighb92

:cry:ok i have a question.... I think i may be pregnant but i have to wait another week and lately ive been getting a sharp pain in my lower back and it wont go away!!!! i know its common to have back pain later on in pregnancy but can it be a sign this early?? also having some cramping but nothing extreme... I was supposed to get my MP(menstrual period) on the 4th and its now the 12th and idk what to do... im going crazy!!! sometimes my MP is late because i am irregular but i dont know what to think or do... Im going crazy.... advice and opinions please!?!?!? Thanks, Kayleigh:wacko:


----------



## cla

Well have you tested ??


----------



## kayleighb92

cla said:


> Well have you tested ??

No not yet... im too nervous... i dont want to get my hopes up so im trying to get peoples opinions first.. but im going to on the 21st


----------



## squeal

kayleighb92 said:


> :cry:ok i have a question.... I think i may be pregnant but i have to wait another week and lately ive been getting a sharp pain in my lower back and it wont go away!!!! i know its common to have back pain later on in pregnancy but can it be a sign this early?? also having some cramping but nothing extreme... I was supposed to get my MP(menstrual period) on the 4th and its now the 12th and idk what to do... im going crazy!!! sometimes my MP is late because i am irregular but i dont know what to think or do... Im going crazy.... advice and opinions please!?!?!? Thanks, Kayleigh:wacko:

Hi Kayleigh,

I read yesterday that as soon as you become pregnant your body starts to produce more of the hormone progesterone, which softens your ligaments in preparation for birth which explains why many women experience back pain early on, even before the baby weighs much. Whether or not it makes such a difference as early as you are I don't know but good luck for testing when you do and let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## raisin

Hi how is everyone tonight? I've just got back from the theatre. Went to see Dreamboats and Petticoats and it was brill!

I'm 5DPO today and no symptoms although I woke up at 4.30am this morning with the most agonising bladder/stomach pains. I had to wee and it wouldnt come out. Odd.


----------



## cla

I hope it's a good sign. So you had a good night out


----------



## raisin

Hi Cla :hi:

Yea, great night out in York. It was fantastic. I love going to the theatre and I love being out with DH. It's been a while since we enjoyed a night out together and hopefully it won't be long until we have a :baby: and it won't be so easy any more. He he

What have you been up to? How many dpo are you?


----------



## kayleighb92

squeal said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:ok i have a question.... I think i may be pregnant but i have to wait another week and lately ive been getting a sharp pain in my lower back and it wont go away!!!! i know its common to have back pain later on in pregnancy but can it be a sign this early?? also having some cramping but nothing extreme... I was supposed to get my MP(menstrual period) on the 4th and its now the 12th and idk what to do... im going crazy!!! sometimes my MP is late because i am irregular but i dont know what to think or do... Im going crazy.... advice and opinions please!?!?!? Thanks, Kayleigh:wacko:
> 
> Hi Kayleigh,
> 
> I read yesterday that as soon as you become pregnant your body starts to produce more of the hormone progesterone, which softens your ligaments in preparation for birth which explains why many women experience back pain early on, even before the baby weighs much. Whether or not it makes such a difference as early as you are I don't know but good luck for testing when you do and let us know how you get on.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

well i really hope that your are right Squeal... I still havent had any signs of my monthly and I am 9 days past due, but the thing about it is if I am pregnant then i concieved like 2-5 days before my cycle... is that even possible... Because i heard it had to be like 14 days before or something like that... well leave me a comment. Thanks so much for all the support :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

squeal said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> Squeal have you been to your doctors to see if you can have a early scan xxx
> 
> Unfortunately not. I don't see the midwife for the first time until the 23rd so I will mention it then and see if it's possible to get a scan a little earlier than 12 weeks. I will be 9+4 when I see her. As there was only blood there when I wiped the one time that I went to the toilet I am hoping that it's nothing serious. It's made me not want to get my hopes up at all now though.Click to expand...

Squeal just phone/visit your doc on Monday and tell them you have been bleeding (play it up if nec!) and request a referral to EPU for an early scan. If they don't help try ringing your local EPU directly and explain your circumstances and I am sure they will scan you then I am sure they will put your mind at ease!

xxx


----------



## raisin

OMG, I have had a horrendous day. Got a phone call from St Hellier hospital this morning saying my sister was there and that there had been an incident. Then spent most of the day in tears speaking to the nurses at the hospital and the police. Now I have a massive headache, didnt eat for most of the day, and I feel like I've been hit by bus I'm so tired. Cant tell if it's because of what happened or pregnancy symptoms. I hope its the start of a BFP though. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Razcox

Hey squeal sorry i didnt reply sooner but i have been whiped the last couple of days and been asleep alot since about 6pm last night!

I didnt have a lot of blood just a bit of pink when i wiped and some brown cm before this. I went to see the doctors and told then what happened and they got me to the EPU right away. I would call the doctors first thing on monday and get then to refer you for peace of mind. It sounds like it should be fine though as its gen the amount of blood and any clots that raise concerns. If its only when you wipe then its prob nothing a just one of those things. 

They didnt find anything that coould have caused mine but did say the cervix is very sensertive durning pregnacy and can get irritated and bleed a little easily. Sending you loads of :hug: as i know how stressful it can be xx


----------



## squeal

Thanks Razcox.

The exact same thing happened again tonight. I don't know what to think. Is it right that some women can experience some bleeding around when their period is due? If so, I would have been due around now.

I haven't met the midwife yet, and I can't ask for time off work really, especially with having an appointment on the 23rd and needing time off then.

OH and I have agreed that we will just monitor the situation. It's not heavy, no major cramps other than normal, and unless that turns into the case then he will take me down to A&E. As for the time being if it stays like it is then I will mention it to the midwife on 23rd when I have my booking appointment and try and see if I can get a scan ASAP. Either way if something is going wrong there isn't anything I can do about it :(

Thanks for the support as always ladies :) FX'd that everything will still be okay.

xx


----------



## squeal

kayleighb92 said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:ok i have a question.... I think i may be pregnant but i have to wait another week and lately ive been getting a sharp pain in my lower back and it wont go away!!!! i know its common to have back pain later on in pregnancy but can it be a sign this early?? also having some cramping but nothing extreme... I was supposed to get my MP(menstrual period) on the 4th and its now the 12th and idk what to do... im going crazy!!! sometimes my MP is late because i am irregular but i dont know what to think or do... Im going crazy.... advice and opinions please!?!?!? Thanks, Kayleigh:wacko:
> 
> Hi Kayleigh,
> 
> I read yesterday that as soon as you become pregnant your body starts to produce more of the hormone progesterone, which softens your ligaments in preparation for birth which explains why many women experience back pain early on, even before the baby weighs much. Whether or not it makes such a difference as early as you are I don't know but good luck for testing when you do and let us know how you get on.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well i really hope that your are right Squeal... I still havent had any signs of my monthly and I am 9 days past due, but the thing about it is if I am pregnant then i concieved like 2-5 days before my cycle... is that even possible... Because i heard it had to be like 14 days before or something like that... well leave me a comment. Thanks so much for all the support :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry you've confused me. What do you mean you would have conceived 2-5 days before your cycle?

CD1 is the first day of your period, and on average a woman will O around CD14, so any time after that you could have conceived.


----------



## AngellaHas2

af....


----------



## BlueButterfly

squeal said:


> Thanks Razcox.
> 
> The exact same thing happened again tonight. I don't know what to think. Is it right that some women can experience some bleeding around when their period is due? If so, I would have been due around now.
> 
> I haven't met the midwife yet, and I can't ask for time off work really, especially with having an appointment on the 23rd and needing time off then.
> 
> OH and I have agreed that we will just monitor the situation. It's not heavy, no major cramps other than normal, and unless that turns into the case then he will take me down to A&E. As for the time being if it stays like it is then I will mention it to the midwife on 23rd when I have my booking appointment and try and see if I can get a scan ASAP. Either way if something is going wrong there isn't anything I can do about it :(
> 
> Thanks for the support as always ladies :) FX'd that everything will still be okay.
> 
> xx

I'm sorry to hear you are spotting Squeal . Try not to stress and stay positive ( I know it will be difficult). As long you are only spotting and it is brownish blood without clots otherwise I would recommend to go and speak to your midwife (or just call her) . 
My own experience I had silent miscarriage at 11 wks - baby's heart stopped then later on I started to bleed and had AF pains etc. I must say I was very worry when I started to bleed more so I called Doctor and she booked me for scan. How you said yourself there is nothing what doctors could do for you in this stage. So you and your OH need to be very strong. 
But on Positive side - during my 2 pregnancy I was always spotting during time when AF should be due went for check up few times but they never found anything wrong. Apparently sometimes women can go whole pregnancy spotting. 
I'm sorry if I upset you but I am sure if you do Internet search you will find very similar advice. Will be Thinking of you xxx


----------



## squeal

Thanks BlueButterfly :)

Like you said I am hoping it is because I am due around this time which is why it is happening. When I woke up this morning my boobs weren't sore which worried me even more, but the soreness has started to come back now. For the past couple of days I am completely off food too. I used to look forward to dinner so much, and now the thought of the food makes me feel queasy. I am hoping that my pregnancy symptoms are still here!

I e-mailed a private scan company earlier as their reassurance scans are £89 which I think is so much, but it said pregnancy loss or miscarriage is £55 so I've e-mailed them to find out that if something is wrong you only have to pay the £55 rather than the £89. If they ever get back to me I might have a serious think about getting one booked just to reassure me because I just don't want to get my hopes up now. I don't want my OH kissing my tummy or anything atm in case there is no baby. It's horrible atm really.

My OH is being really supportive and won't let me be negative but he's not the one that is scared to go to the toilet or being paranoid about symptoms 24/7 and feeling boobs all the time to see if they are sore or not. It's a bit easier for him to say but he's here for me and I couldn't ask for anything more.

Enough of my moaning anyway, how are you?


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well i am out af got me two days ago.


----------



## squeal

AngellaHas2 said:


> af....




MrsCrabsticke said:


> well i am out af got me two days ago.

Sorry to hear the bad news both of you :hugs: hope you manage to get your BFP in time for Christmas! My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## BlueButterfly

AngellaHas2 said:


> af....




MrsCrabsticke said:


> well i am out af got me two days ago.


Lots of baby :dust: for you girls. x


----------



## BlueButterfly

squeal said:


> Thanks BlueButterfly :)
> 
> Like you said I am hoping it is because I am due around this time which is why it is happening. When I woke up this morning my boobs weren't sore which worried me even more, but the soreness has started to come back now. For the past couple of days I am completely off food too. I used to look forward to dinner so much, and now the thought of the food makes me feel queasy. I am hoping that my pregnancy symptoms are still here!
> 
> I e-mailed a private scan company earlier as their reassurance scans are £89 which I think is so much, but it said pregnancy loss or miscarriage is £55 so I've e-mailed them to find out that if something is wrong you only have to pay the £55 rather than the £89. If they ever get back to me I might have a serious think about getting one booked just to reassure me because I just don't want to get my hopes up now. I don't want my OH kissing my tummy or anything atm in case there is no baby. It's horrible atm really.
> 
> My OH is being really supportive and won't let me be negative but he's not the one that is scared to go to the toilet or being paranoid about symptoms 24/7 and feeling boobs all the time to see if they are sore or not. It's a bit easier for him to say but he's here for me and I couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> Enough of my moaning anyway, how are you?

Why do you want to pay for private scan when NHS will probably give you one for free if you say you were bleeding?
I can understand a bit because I was like you , didn't want to trouble my midwife or GP all the time , but trust me during my next pregnancy I am going to go and see them with every little pain . I'm going to be nightmare I know it now lol 

Otherwise I am good thank you. It's been 5 months since our Sam born. So been bit low but got great news from my boss she managed to find me store in our town so I can start working from tomorrow and don't need to travel 90miles a day to get to work and home :happydance:
Although I am going for 4 days away for refresh training - this means I am going to be all by myself in hotel room :cry: 
I'm praying that I don't miss out on our ovulation day! I would not be happy bunny :nope:
So if you don't hear from me for while you know why


----------



## squeal

That's good news! I hope you don't miss O too though. Glad that things are looking up for you though.

I don't want to go to A&E because it's only a tiny bit of blood, and although it could mean something bad, I'm not bleeding heavily, and also I haven't a clue what the score is at my local hospital. I presume I would have to wait for a scan in the week and I can't get time off work for that. I have no midwife to contact due to not having my booking appointment until the 23rd (which I think is ridiculous when the first trimester is when women worry the most) and the private studio is open until 10pm each day so it's just a bit easier. Either way they haven't got back to me and until I get desperate I'm not ringing them. I will try hold out until I see the midwife but it's easier said than done.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hope everything will be fine . Keep us inform.
Btw I called Out of hours doctor when I was spotting and they have booked scan without seeing me. 
x


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all ok. I won't be on here for a week or so because I will be travelling down south to see my sister tomorrow. She is very unwell and I need to get to see her as soon as possible.

My DH won't be with me so I think I will put off testing until I'm back in York, whenever that will be?! :shrug: Maybe Sunday? Im 7DPO today so will be 14DPO then. If AF gets me first at least I won't be wasting any pregnancy tests this cycle :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Raisin


----------



## Mellofishy

Raisin,
FXed for you BFP this month and that your sister gets to feeling better.


----------



## WifeyS

Morning everyone 

Hope your sis is ok Raosin. Let us know.

Hi Squeal, did you manage to get a scan? Keep us updated. 

I'm feel soooo pregnant but haven't tested just yet. I'm going to do a test tomorrow morning. 

My bbs are sore, I've been feeling sick, faint, tired etc.....all the things I've felt before when pregnant but this time much stronger so hopefully that's a good sign. Ill be really shocked if I'm not pregnant. I'm even going straight in for the kill with a FRER ha ha x


----------



## kinga

WifeyS said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Hope your sis is ok Raosin. Let us know.
> 
> Hi Squeal, did you manage to get a scan? Keep us updated.
> 
> I'm feel soooo pregnant but haven't tested just yet. I'm going to do a test tomorrow morning.
> 
> My bbs are sore, I've been feeling sick, faint, tired etc.....all the things I've felt before when pregnant but this time much stronger so hopefully that's a good sign. Ill be really shocked if I'm not pregnant. I'm even going straight in for the kill with a FRER ha ha x

Fingers crossed for you! Looking forward to the news! x


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!!

Sorry to those that the evil :witch: got xxx

Squeal - How you feeling today? Hope there has been no more bleeding for you hun x

Wifeys - Good luck with testing, it certainly sounds very promising for you x

Raisin - Good luck with testing x Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just so you know AF got me...

Just got rid of her. Hope all you preggy ladies are all good and all the TTC ladies get lucky very soon!!

xxx


----------



## cla

I was wondering where you was hiding are you ok Hun . And sorry about the witch xx


----------



## Mellofishy

cla, when will you be testing?

Magpies, how are things?


----------



## cla

Urmmmmmmmm well I have tested today and I think I had a evap


----------



## Mellofishy

really? How many DPO are ya? Was it an IC?
Why do you think it was an evap?


----------



## cla

I haven't got a clue where Iam in this cycle and its a one step preg test.
As for evap really it can't be anything eles as Im still spotting


----------



## Mellofishy

it surely CAN be "something" else! Spotting happens through a lot of pregnancies. Can you post a pic?
PMA cla!! ;)


----------



## cla

I've tried to take a pic and it was crap.


----------



## Mellofishy

Uggggh cla! Well, now you'll just have to do another!


----------



## cla

Just done another and nothing.


----------



## Mellofishy

well my FXed for ya, and I'm here for ya! :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun I just wish my af would come now


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

I ended up paying £100 and had a private scan tonight. Much to my surprise everything was fine! He/she is just a blob really, but is measuring about 7.5 weeks and we got to see and hear the heartbeat - 165bpm :)

I am so releived and can stop worrying now, or at least try to as it was starting to get a bit silly. It was like being back in the TWW with all the symptom spotting as to whether they were still there or not.

Hope there will be some more BFPs soon :) and thank you for the support.

xx


----------



## milosmum

Squeal - great news - really hope you can relax and enjoy it now!

Wifey - those signs are sounding positive - when are you testing.

Cla - keep up the PMA and let us know asap when you test again!

Magpies - lovely to hear from you, hope you are well xxx


----------



## kayleighb92

Ok.. so today I went and got a pregnancy test done because my period has not yet come... I was due for it around the 3rd or 4th.... It came back negative... I discussed with my doctor the chance of me still being pregnant and she has no idea :shrug: and cant tell me anything but to wait and see if my period comes but I am NEVER this late. Me and my boyfriend usually wore condoms or he would pull out in time for him to not ejaculate inside of me.... We discussed having a baby and on the 8th of November he ejaculated INSIDE of me, again on the 10th, possibly the 12th, on the 13th and 14th FOR SURE... I want to know your guy's opinions on whether or not theres a chance of me still being/getting pregnant from these times or if I already am and its just too early to tell... Thanks everyone... Wish me luck.. Btw how long should i wait to be able to tell if I am or not?? Thanks, Kayleigh :flower:


----------



## Mellofishy

Squeal, so glad your scan went well and your little one looks and sounds good! YAY!!
Great news!!
Kayleigh, I guess I would re-test in about 4 days or so...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Glad to hear everyone is doing okay :) I am just popping in to say HELLO :)


----------



## WifeyS

Me too im popping in to say hi ya.

BFN for me although ive been feeling so pregs but hay must be all in my head!! or im coming down with something. xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Wifey...it's still early!!! GL!

Andrea..when are you testing?


----------



## WifeyS

You say that hun but with my other pregs I had at least a faint line by 9dpo!!! 

i feel like my body is playing such bad tricks on me. 

Ive even been feeling dizzy and faint and my BBs are more sore now than they were when i was pregs before!!! 

I just dont understand at all - and if im feeling sooo pregs, if i were pregs then it should show up if im having symptoms right? x

Im even using 10miu tests xx


----------



## cla

Woooooooo I got my af today thank god, sorry Iam really sad lol.


----------



## milosmum

well cla probably good to get AF over and done with atleast then you should be back on track and hopefully your OPKs will start to make some sense!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Good news Cla! Now maybe you can track your cycle again!:thumbup:


----------



## WifeyS

Thats good news Cla - I bet you feel a bit better now, theres nothing worse than not knowing whats going on with your own body! 

Another BFN for me this morning ladies - Im soooo peed off. All of my due dates for my pregnancies have been and gone! x


----------



## kinga

squeal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I ended up paying £100 and had a private scan tonight. Much to my surprise everything was fine! He/she is just a blob really, but is measuring about 7.5 weeks and we got to see and hear the heartbeat - 165bpm :)
> 
> I am so releived and can stop worrying now, or at least try to as it was starting to get a bit silly. It was like being back in the TWW with all the symptom spotting as to whether they were still there or not.
> 
> Hope there will be some more BFPs soon :) and thank you for the support.
> 
> xx

Am so pleased for you. Am glad you can now start to enjoy... can't wait to get to that point! I am a paranoid idiot at the moment.


----------



## AuntBug

Squeal - so happy to hear everything is going well.

Cla - hopefully you can get back on track.

Wifey - sorry about the bfn :(

I've been in NYC since fir and have had the worst af I've ever had. Cd6 and still going. Really a pain at a trade show. But I did win an iPad, so thAt certAinly brightened up my day.

Looking forward to this cycle - last chance for :bfp: till Xmas!


----------



## Mellofishy

Auntbug..congrats on winning an Ipad! That's Awesome!!


----------



## WifeyS

Id love one of those - I never win anything lol....... xx


----------



## squeal

Aww, AuntBug, I'm gutted for you, I wanted you to get your Halloween BFP!! Hope you're okay about everything and your AF eases off soon.

Well Done on the iPad though, I tried to win an iPod a couple of weeks ago, I had a 1/15 chance of winning it and still didn't :( I never win anything either.


----------



## AuntBug

This is the first thing I've ever won! I was shocked :D

If I'm still bleeding heavily at cd6 does that mean I will OV later?


----------



## Razcox

AuntBug said:


> This is the first thing I've ever won! I was shocked :D
> 
> If I'm still bleeding heavily at cd6 does that mean I will OV later?

It prob will yeah, i found the longer i bleed the later i Oved so the longer my cycle was x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, how is everyone? I've not been around in a bit... tbh I get too down for a week or two at the begining of a cycle to want to talk about it too much! But, I'm now back in the 2ww again after ov'ing early this cycle... sooo hope everyone is doing ok & that there have been loads of bfps whilst I've been away! Expecting AF around the 27th this time - my second chance for November!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on, so whos here for next month xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ya hun, 

I'm having a bit of pinky cm which is strange. 

I also did a test this morning and there's a hint of a line but my hubs said I'm going mad and its a shadow. I've stuck it on the pregnancy test forum, have a look and tell me what you think x


----------



## cla

im going to have a look xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

guess what i can see xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
have you got anymore tests xxxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun, 

Yes I have loads of the same test and one FRER but I'm scarred to test again! 

I'm defo saving the FRER for tomorrow morning. 

I've just been to the look and had some more Pink CM!!! Maybe AF is on her way afterall? X


----------



## cla

could it be ib????


----------



## WifeyS

Maybe, I supose only time will tell lol. X x


----------



## cla

so when is your af due ??


----------



## WifeyS

Monday I think. I could have it all messed up and it could be due tomorrow maybe? 

Ignore my ticker as I think its wrong x


----------



## cla

test tomorrow as well . if i was you i would be peeing on everything lol


----------



## WifeyS

Ha ha ha ha ha ha xxx


----------



## cla

dont forget to keep us updated


----------



## WifeyS

Oh defo hun, of course I will. 

I'm thinking its an evap as I'm starting to feel more and more like AF is going to show up x


----------



## raisin

Hi All

I haven't been on for a while because I went to see my sister in Surrey who was poorly. I'm finally back home in York now and I got a very faint positive on an IC this morning!:shrug:

I'm 12dpo today. Dont know if I should believe the IC because I heard sometimes they can be dodgy. I have a Superdrug test to do with FMU tomorrow but I'm so scared it comes up negative! :wacko:

I can't even bring myself to tell my DH because he would be totally devastated if it turned out to be an evap. 

How is everyone else doing? What have I missed?


----------



## WifeyS

Hay hun, 

I'm the exact same as you! I'm 12 dpo with an extremely faint line on an IC. Have a look at it on the pregs test forum. Have you got a pic I can see of yours so we can compare! 

How's your sis? 

X


----------



## cla

wheres the pic xx
the way this is going im going tobe talking to myself lol


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> Hay hun,
> 
> I'm the exact same as you! I'm 12 dpo with an extremely faint line on an IC. Have a look at it on the pregs test forum. Have you got a pic I can see of yours so we can compare!
> 
> How's your sis?
> 
> X

Oh wow, spooooky! lol 

I didnt take a picture and now it's been more than 5 hours. I'm at work at the minute but will be home later this afternoon. Is it too late to take a picture then? I'm gonna have a look at yours now!


----------



## raisin

Wifey, I've had a look at your pic. I think I see a faint BFP :happydance:

Mine from this morning was similar. I'm testing with my Superdrug one tomorrow morning though so will see what happens?! 

FXD for us :thumbup:


----------



## WifeyS

I'm worried though as I'm thinking maybe its an evap! X


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> I'm worried though as I'm thinking maybe its an evap! X

Me too (with mine)! Well at least we can worry together! :friends:

Have you had any symptoms? My bbs are sore and I have been literally eating non-stop now for 2 days. Constantly hungry. :munch: And I have been feeling a little sicky this morning before I had my cereal bar.


----------



## WifeyS

I'm pretty much the same but I had a few dizzy spells last weekend! 

I'm preying mine will turn into a bfp but I'm doubtful to be honest!! X


----------



## AuntBug

Fx for you wifey and raisin!

Cla - Im still here, still hoping for my Xmas :bfp: My af has FINALLY quit, 7 days! I really don't get it! Got off the pill July 09 so I'd be ready by this summer, and I've had my longest cycle, my shortest cycle a d my worst af in 3 months of trying! My body is playing wicked tricks :(


----------



## cla

Auntbug I'm not far behind you then on cycle day 5 so it's going to be our month


----------



## WifeyS

Hay girls, 

I held my pee for 4 hrs, literally wet myself running up to the loo lol and took a FRER and a line came up! Within 3 mins! 

Its only faint but its defo there!!


----------



## kinga

WifeyS said:


> Hay girls,
> 
> I held my pee for 4 hrs, literally wet myself running up to the loo lol and took a FRER and a line came up! Within 3 mins!
> 
> Its only faint but its defo there!!

Wow!

Congratulations....... I did exactly the same when i got my faint BFP on an IC..... i took 4 the same day before i was convinced! !!!

So happy for you... x


----------



## WifeyS

The ICs I have are really bad. There's no way they are early tests!! X


----------



## raisin

Thats great news Wifey! Congrats :happydance:

You got me wanting to pee on something again tonight. :haha: I dont have any FRERs at home but was planning on using a Superdrug with FMU tomorrow. I think they are just as sensitive, does anyone know?


----------



## WifeyS

The SD tests are more sensitive they are 10 when as I THINK FRER is 25? I could be wrong about the FRER but the SD is super duper sensitive!!!

Go for it lol x


----------



## WifeyS

The SD tests are more sensitive they are 10 when as I THINK FRER is 25? I could be wrong about the FRER but the SD is super duper sensitive!!!

Go for it lol x x


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Wifey! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## raisin

So I did a Superdrug test this morning and this is what I got! I can definitely see a second line, I just dont know if my eyes are deceiving me?! I've had such an aweful year that it almost seems impossible something good could happen....
 



Attached Files:







Test 20 October 2010.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WifeyS

That's for sure a BFP oh my goooooossshhhh! 

Woooooooo! 

That's loads darker than my FRER this morning. 

I'm going to test again on Monday and hopefully my line will be darker. 

Fingers crossed we can be bump buddies! Wow. 

When did you ovulate? I got my pos opk on the fri then my egg symbol on my persona on the sat and sun and I think I ovd on the Sunday as ewcm finished Sunday night. We dtd fri and sat night! X


----------



## squeal

Raisin that is so a BFP!!

Congratulations!!

I usd SD tests and mine looked exactly the same.

So happy for you!! Just in time for Christmas :D


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> That's for sure a BFP oh my goooooossshhhh!
> 
> Woooooooo!
> 
> That's loads darker than my FRER this morning.
> 
> I'm going to test again on Monday and hopefully my line will be darker.
> 
> Fingers crossed we can be bump buddies! Wow.
> 
> When did you ovulate? I got my pos opk on the fri then my egg symbol on my persona on the sat and sun and I think I ovd on the Sunday as ewcm finished Sunday night. We dtd fri and sat night! X

Have you got a pic of your FRER from this morning? Bump buddies, that would be great, yipeee :happydance: 

I got a +OPK on Sunday 7 November. I cant remember when we dtd but it was every second day-ish for the week leading up to ov and a few days after. 

I have a couple of mild cramps/pressure feeling which is making me nervous that AF will decide to come tomorrow but apart from that Im feeling fantastically pregnant! :thumbup: How about you?


----------



## WifeyS

I'm feeling fine, 2 days ago I was feeling really crampy just like I do when AF is on her way so I really though she was coming early. Even yesterday I still felt that way. 

Ill take a pic in a min and put it on for u hun x x


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Raisin! Looks like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## squeal

AF type cramps are normal, I had them constantly for about a week after my BFP and in the run up to, now I just get them every now and then.


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks Squel. 

Ive got a bit of a crampy back which iver never had. its to the left side at the bottom and i just had a little bit more brown cm so thats a bit worrying - im not getting my hopes up x


----------



## Emma051980

Hi all :) Just popping in to say hello!!
Well i'm due to ovulate in the next day or so but i think i've pulled something in my back 
:( Jesus it hurts something fierce and i'm wondering what you gals think....should i just grin and bear it and dtd or could i end up damaging myself in the process!!! Not gonna tell OH how bad the pain is but not sure i can hide it if i can't get up off the sofa!!!!!

congrats wifey and raison, great news :)


----------



## cla

Omggggggg congrats on the little babys


----------



## AuntBug

Well, all PMA has left me. Had family gathering, including a very close family friend who is a medium. Fianally got the courage to bring up that we were trying, she said she wasn't going to ask, but didn't see it in the "immediate" future, 1 or 2 years. I can't help it, I'm totally crished :cry:


----------



## Mellofishy

:happydance::happydance: Oh my goodness! Congrats to Wifey and Raisin! You gals can sure be bump buddies!
That's AWESOME!!
YAY!!


----------



## WifeyS

AuntBug said:


> Well, all PMA has left me. Had family gathering, including a very close family friend who is a medium. Fianally got the courage to bring up that we were trying, she said she wasn't going to ask, but didn't see it in the "immediate" future, 1 or 2 years. I can't help it, I'm totally crished :cry:

Hi hun,

I really wouldnt listen to any of that.....Ive been to a few before and had a few readings and nothing has ever come true. According to one, i was going to get married on a Beach in 2012 and would have my child as a B maid! 

I got married in a manor house in 2010!!!! 

Dont listen to any of it - you keep trying hun. xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

:) hello gals. Just wanted to stop in and say hi and I hope all of you are having a good day and to keep the PMA!!


----------



## milosmum

Been away for a few days and just back to find out all the good news! Congratulations raisin and WifeyS brilliant news for you both!

Cla - looks like it is you and me left!!! Is there anyone else here with us? What cycle day are you on now? I am still waiting for Af after the MC but it only been 2 weeks so no idea when she will turn up!

xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats girls!!!


----------



## AuntBug

I'm still here!!! CD11, but I had the longest AF I've ever had! 7 days, earliest and longest in 22 years of :witch:

Should OV around Thanksgiving, hopefully I'll have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Katie & Bump

Blimey you ladies have cetainly being busy bee's not only DTD and TTC etc but 303 pages!!! I started to read frm beginning then saw there was erm too much!!
Hope you dont mind me jumping in being nosey and general having a natter with you all...

Firstly congrats on the BFP's so far!!! Lucky Ladies :D 

Not sure about a 2ww tho!! This wait for me is rediculousy long! I'm NTNP so i don't chart and have no clue regarding OPK's. 
But this month im almost 2 weeks late with a few symptons but no BFP :S confused much...so looks like a much longer wait for me...just want af to show her ugly face so i can get back to :sex: or for that BFP to show  :(


----------



## Carreg

I'm still here as well! CD11 and this is our last cycle trying this year so FX'd!

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs :)

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun, 

Good luck, I really hope this is your month! 

xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Wifey, so do I!! How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im feeling fine which is a bit worrying ha ha! 

I dont really feel pregnant at all and its bugging me slightly to be honest! 

The only sign is that my BBS are bigger and every now and then (like maybe once or twice a day) ill get a little burning sensation. 

Id really love an early scan but with xmas just around the corner its prob not a good idea to go spending a fortune on a scan that actually wont change the out come! x


----------



## Carreg

Maybe you could ask for one for your present, if your family clubbed together? Unless you haven't told them yet, in which case bad idea!! Glad you're feeling good so far anyway, FX'd you don't get MS at all!

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Katie. 

Milossmum - hope things get back to normal soon!

Cla - are you using OPKs? Do you know if you're back on cycle?

Emma and Carreg, looks like we might be OVing around the same time. I'm on CD 12 and will prob start using the OPKs today.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Carreg

Hiya AuntBug :) I usually Ov on CD13 or CD14. I started OPKs yesterday just in case..yesterday was negative, today is almost positive. I usually get 2/3 days of positive ones before my temp rise so I think I'll probably Ov on CD13 this time, just a waiting game now! Good luck to you!

xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing xx there are only a few of us that need to be in the gang now lol.
ive just been to have my blood test again to make sure my kidneys are ok because my bp is still high. 
ive got to go to the hospital next wednesday to see why i keep having mc, i havent got a clue what they are going to do.
ive started using my opks yesterday and they are neg so thats a better start then last month


----------



## cla

carreg fingers crossed for for this month for you hun xx


----------



## WifeyS

No we havent told any family yet. Its not that I cant afford one or anything but I want to get one just before xmas to know that every thing is ok so we can announce it xmas day to the family. I just dont want to wait that long lol xxx


----------



## Carreg

eeek Wifey, I didn't mean to imply that you couldn't affor done or anything so sorry if I have offended you! I just know that before Christmas is an expensive time for everyone without any extra expense :) Or something! I love the idea of announcing it at Christmas, what a great present for everyone!

Thanks for the FX'd cla!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Oh honey you haven't offended me one bit I'm so sorry if it sounded like you had lol. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

lol probably just me worrying over nothing!!! The wonderousness of the internet with it's blocks of text and no intonation! I'm glad I hadn't offended you, just wanted to make sure!

xxx


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> Well, all PMA has left me. Had family gathering, including a very close family friend who is a medium. Fianally got the courage to bring up that we were trying, she said she wasn't going to ask, but didn't see it in the "immediate" future, 1 or 2 years. I can't help it, I'm totally crished :cry:

AuntBug don't listen to any of that, it's a load of rubbish, you can't predict things like that.

I had my booking in appointment today so finally things are moving, hopefully I will get a scan date through soon.

I have a really bad cold atm though. I was sick four times this morning, hot and cold throughout the night, sore throat, chesty cough, blocked up etc and generally just feeling rubbish.

My boobs aren't sore and I've not really felt sick today either (obviously I was this morning but that wasn't MS) so I hope the baby is okay :(


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check in and see how you girls are getting on? :flower:


----------



## cla

How are you preggo lol


----------



## raisin

Hi Cla! 

I'm ok but a bundle of nerves. I am trying to keep PMA but so worried to MC again. My bbs dont hurt so much any more and I dont seem to have any symptoms apart from mild af-like cramps that come on in waves....I just hope everything is ok in there. I've nicknamed him/her "minnie" for now and bought a little minnie mouse toy for our mantlepiece as a reminder for PMA. Hope it works :haha:

Hope you are doing ok?


----------



## cla

God it's understandable to be nervous and keep your pma up because everything will be ok. When are you going to the docs, hopefully you will get an early scan and then we can see Minnie xxx
I'm ok, Ive had a few bad days thinking a lot of what ifs so I feel a bit better today.


----------



## WifeyS

Arrrr honey I'm so sorry to hear you have had a few bad days! 

I still feel like that! Its been so long and al my 3 due dates have been and gone! I just prey that this little beanie sticks and that all of our ladies on this group can join me ASAP! I want us all to stick together through our journeys x


----------



## raisin

I'm glad you feel better today Cla :hugs: Will the docs be able to do any tests to give you some more answers? I really hope you get your BFP very soon and I'm sure you will! PMA :thumbup:

I have my first midwife appointment booked for 9 December. I will be 6.5 weeks then. Hopefully they will give me an early scan but if not my DH has already said he cant wait till 12 weeks so will get private scan around 8 weeks. Not sure of cost though? :wacko:

Anyone heard from Magpies?


----------



## cla

I've got to go to the hospital Wednesday for them to do tests to see why I have mc. I really don't know what to expect, I'm not looking forward to any internal investigating. But if I get answers they can do anything, I will have to ask if they can knock me out lol


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> I've got to go to the hospital Wednesday for them to do tests to see why I have mc. I really don't know what to expect, I'm not looking forward to any internal investigating. But if I get answers they can do anything, I will have to ask if they can knock me out lol

I hope everything goes ok on Wendesday. I dont think anybody likes internal exams much but at least it means you can get some answers. I will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun, I know I've got a lady dr so at least that's good. The thought of having a man would give me a heart attack.


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Thanks Hun, I know I've got a lady dr so at least that's good. The thought of having a man would give me a heart attack.

I never had a man do an internal either. It would totally freak me out! PLUS my DH wants to be at all appointments to do with TTC/Pregnancy which could be kinda uncomfortable if another man was....ewwwww :rofl:


----------



## cla

When I was having rian Keith would leave the room when I was having internals, the thought of seeing his face makes me cringe . He can't come with me Wednesday so my moms coming with me and she will soon be sent out of the room if any of that business is going on.


----------



## milosmum

Cla - good news on the investigations on Wednesday hopefully no one will guddle around with your insides but with a bit of luck it will lead to some answers!!!

Pleased to hear it is not just us this month - can't wait to see what December has for us and careg and auntbug and everyone else.

AFM - just waiting for AF to show up but unless she shows up soon then we are not going to have a chance to get our BFP before xmas which is a bit of a shame. Hopefully 2011 will be better than 2010!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla, I hope your Dr. appt. goes well for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Good luck with your appointment cla! Internals make me nervous, but not as nervous as they used to before I had Felix. I had a male consultant do an internal when I was in labour, just before my emergency c-section and tbh at that point I couldn't have given two hoots who it was poking about up there!! I don't think I'd go to a man by choice though!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Good luck Cla, I had some tests done too. But they were all blood tests, they tested my husband too - we started off having tests that the GP has instructed, got the results back within a week or two but as they were all fine he then refered me to the hospital which was a nightmare as it took months to get an appointment and then when we finally had the tests (basically all the same tests that we had already had though the GP) it then took months to get the results back. I HATE THE NHS sometimes xxx


----------



## cla

omg you are joking, it doesnt take that long does it. i really wanted everything to go quick


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Cla - hope everything moves quickly. If it doesn't happen for us by the end of Jan, we'll start fertility testing. 

We've decided to be more laid back and enjoy ourselves this month. No OPKs, they make me crazy. Seeing those two lines turn :sex: into a chore, we DTD tons before we were TTC, we're just going to relax. So given my cycles I'll have no idea when AF should arrive, but she'll show up or I'll have my :bfp: by Xmas!


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun I hope you get a bfp so you don't need tests xxx


----------



## WifeyS

cla said:


> omg you are joking, it doesnt take that long does it. i really wanted everything to go quick

You might be having different tests hun as I never had any scans or anything - all blood tests. 

The test that took the longest to come back was the genetics test. 

xxx


----------



## squeal

I have my 12 week scan on 16th December :) FX'd everything will be okay!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## WifeyS

I bet you are soooo excited hun xx


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see your little baby xx


----------



## WifeyS

Me too x


----------



## squeal

Thanks ladies.

I just really hope everything is okay. I was worrying myself again yesterday because my boobs were not sore in the slightest and I felt fine all day (other than this horrendous cold I have of course, had to have the day off work today) but today they are feeling sore under the arm pits again, so feel hapier again now.

Not long to wait I suppose. Just said to my OH, if everything is okay, do we ruin Christmas Day or tell my parents beforehand (we're not sure how they will take the news!).


----------



## BlueButterfly

squeal said:


> I have my 12 week scan on 16th December :) FX'd everything will be okay!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx

Hey Time goes so fast!!!!! I'm sure everything will be fine just stay positive and be happy :hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hello Girls 
I was away with work so I had no chance to come on BnB for at least 2 weeks! 
No news for me so far, been doing OPKs every day and It was negative so now when I am back at home we somehow started BD every other day again. Hope we didn't miss our chances. It is CD19 for me today. I was taking BBT but because of waking up different times I gave up in the end 
Hope all of you are ok 
Didn't get chance to read all news about BFP hope is few of you !!!!!!!!!!! give me some of your baby :dust::dust: please 
B
xxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

wifey...have you done a digi yet? :)


----------



## Razcox

Wow how did i miss not one but 2 :bfp:'s????! Congrates ladies really pleased for you xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi

Just thought I would check in and see how everyone is doing today?


----------



## WifeyS

No I havent done one yet, but ive done 5 FRERs and the last one is pretty dark so im really happy with that! 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## WifeyS

Here is yesterdays test! 

Do you think it should be darker by now or is it ok??? Im such a worrier! xx:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00613-20101124-0935.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## milosmum

that looks like a lovely line to me xxx


----------



## cla

Oh I love your line and your dog xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

Congratulations Wifey and Raisin :happydance::happydance:
xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Yeah my dog is sooooo cute. She follows me everywhere x


----------



## Mellofishy

Wifey... :happydance::happydance:
Yay!! Nice looking line! To be honest, I just couldn't see your other lines on your previous tests..but there's no mistaking it now! Congrats! Do you have an EDD?


----------



## WifeyS

Hi ya, 

I know, they were really faint. And there was barely a line on the IC tests - even now, they are rubbish. 

I think I might treat myself to a Digi test this weekend although to be honest theres not much point ha ha! Im trying to stay as clam and relaxed as possible and also trying to put the pregnancy to the back of my mind - although its not working as my bbs are so sore at times so thats hard to forget lol. 

I feel more laid back about it this time around, and I think the less excited i get about it the easier it will be to deal with if it all goes wrong! xxx


----------



## milosmum

wifey I really hope you can relax and enjoy this one. H & H 9 months xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes, here's to a HEALTHY and happy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## WifeyS

I took an IC test this morning and the control line and test line are the same colour now so that's put a spring in my step today! 

Xx


----------



## AuntBug

:D great way to start the day Wifey! 

I'm in complete NTNP mode this month. CD17, and no idea if or when I OVed. We'll see what happens.


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone,

Any more BFP yet? When are you guys testing? This seems to be a lucky thread so no doubt we will get some more BFP before Christmas! :thumbup:

I've had a bad time the last few days. Keep waking up with pains in the night and problems weeing so I went to the walk in centre today and they sent me to the hospital. Back home now and all seems to be ok so fxd. I dont want to loose another, I'm so scared :cry:

At least its lovely and snowy outside and Im sitting in front of the fire with my feet up watching the snowflakes. :flower:


----------



## WifeyS

Hay hun, 

Oh that's awful. Did they give you a scan? 

We have no snow here in Manchester x


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> Hay hun,
> 
> Oh that's awful. Did they give you a scan?
> 
> We have no snow here in Manchester x

No scan because they think it's too early but I will mention it to my midwife when I see her for the first time on 9 December. (seems like AGES away!) 
I'm ok at the minute but it just seems to be at night time. I was in agony so bad I was in tears. Doctor thinks it's just my body shifting things about. :shrug:

How are you doing? No snow?! You're only up the road from me and we are drenched in the stuff!


----------



## AuntBug

Raisin -hope your feeling better! Fx that you're through the worstnof it.


----------



## WifeyS

I haven't even heard from my midwife yet! I registered my pregnancy at the docs on Monday and was just told to wait for a phone call?

No we have no snow at all, its just frost cold. My cat really doesn't even want to go out. Ha x


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> I haven't even heard from my midwife yet! I registered my pregnancy at the docs on Monday and was just told to wait for a phone call?
> 
> No we have no snow at all, its just frost cold. My cat really doesn't even want to go out. Ha x

Oh, well hopefully they will ring you this week then! When I phoned up I was told 9 December is their first appointment. 

I have two cats, Cookie and Honey, both indoor cats, and they LOVE the snow. Both sat at the window trying to catch the snowflakes through the glass. :rofl:


----------



## milosmum

Lord we have at good 8 inches here in Northumberland! Completely stuck and going nowhere at the moment thankfully I get Mondays off so don't have to venture out til Tuesday!
Raisin - I hope your pain has settled down and you fell more comfortable tonight.

AFM stil waiting for AF to show up after the MC at the start of the month which was 5 weeks tomorrow soo don't know how much longer it will be til she appears!

xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody how are you all coping with the cold xxxx
im 1dpo today so the long wait begins lol


----------



## Carreg

5dpo here due to my treacherous body Ov'ing 2 days early! Last cycle trying until April for us too so lots of FX'd please!

xxx


----------



## cla

so you are waiting till april then, god you will go mad


----------



## squeal

I have the day off today, I was going to go into town but I need a bath and it's far too cold to get naked! I am hoping that once my OH gets up I can persuade him to come with me instead. In the meantime I am trying to keep warm and also have a ton of pots to wash :(

Hope the TWW flys by for you all xx


----------



## cla

omg i cant believe you are neally 11 weeks its going so fast for you


----------



## Carreg

Yep, I full expect to go mad!! Well, more mad!! I definitely 100% want to prevent next cycle as I don't want to have a baby born in September (the same month as Felix). I am CONSIDERING trying again for one last cycle in January as that will be an October baby which isn't so bad, then I definitely want to prevent again in February and March as that would be a November/December baby which is too close to Christmas so April is when we will start trying again as that is a January baby, although I may decide to wait 'til May so it is a birthday present for me and so that would be a February baby which iasn't close to Christmas. Will see how we feel I guess. Dreading it though! Have to hope that we have done it this cycle, even with the early Ov.

xxx


----------



## squeal

cla said:


> omg i cant believe you are neally 11 weeks its going so fast for you

I know, 1/4 of the way there now. It's mad to think that I am now nearlly 11 weeks, but at the same time it's going so slowly having to wait for my 12 week scan. I just want to know that everything is alright so that I can look forward to it a lot more.

I finally told work last week and they need to talk to a few people about it, and all I keep thinking is what if something is wrong and I then have to tell them there is no baby anymore, and then all those people will also know. I just need to keep my FX'd :)

Are you both prepared for Christmas yet?

I did all our Christmas cards last night, and more or less have all our presents bought now.


----------



## Carreg

I'm sure everything will be fine squeal :) Can't wait to see your scan pics (if you post them!) :D

We are doing well with getting ready for Christmas, I wrote our cards a week or so ago and we have made the first lot of booze & chutney for our hampers, just got one more lot of chutney to make and then just biscuits & sweets nearer the time. Have got all my presens for OH and Felix, have been stockpiling them for a few months! Just need to buy felix's stocking fillers now and that's it :) 

xxx


----------



## squeal

How lovely, who do you give the hampers too? We've never done anything like that in our family.

If I can manage to figure out how to scan them onto the computer then I will see what I can do :)

I think I need to make myself some lunch as I'm starting to feel sick :(


----------



## Carreg

We give the hampers to everyone that we would normally buy a gift for, this year I think it is 9 or 10 hampers, they will all be slightly different depending on the quantities of things that I have made and each person/couple's tastes. It works out costing about the same (sometimes less, depending on what we make) and everyone seems to love them. My Dad started me off on it, he has always had a rule that he gives presents to his kids until they have kids of their own, then the children gets presents and the grown ups get a hamper! Last year we made all sorts of truffles and cakes and biscuits and cheese straws and biscotti and things, this year we are going for a more savoury approach. So far I have made chilli vodka, limoncello, apple & raisin chutney, spiced courgette chutney and mincemeat (though I will probably end up using most of this myself when I make mince pies!). I still have to make a chilli & red pepper chutney, a pear chutney, potted ham, oatcakes and then a few sweets and sweet biscuits. I have to be quite inventive though as between OH and I we have a diabetic, a Vegetarian, someone who can't eat gluten and someone who can't eat lactose and eggs to cater for!!

FX'd you work out how to scan them in!! Are you going to find out the gender at the later scan or stay team Yellow?

Enjoy lunch! I'm off home for cheese on toast!

xxx


----------



## squeal

That sounds a great idea, I like your Dad's reasoning behind the present situation.

We both want to stay team yellow as we're not too bothered what sex we have tbh, but at the same time I am dying to know, but I also feel it's that little more special if you don't know what you're having.

I would like to know it's a girl though, but only because of our name choice and the sentiment (if you can call it that) behind it because if it's a boy it won't be the same. We also haven't agreed on a name for a boy yet either.

How about you?


----------



## Carreg

What names have you picked? Totally understand if you'd rather not say though :)

Well, I would like to be team yellow but I would be dying to know if it was a girl...don't get me wrong I'll be over the moon no matter what the gender is but as I already have a boy I would so love a girl next time. OH says he doesn't mind whether we find out or not so I guess we will wait and see how we feel at the time. We both really want a 4D scan, when the time comes, so I guess then it is trickier not to see what you are having!

xxx


----------



## squeal

I would love a 4D scan too, I don't think my OH is too bothered about those, but you only get one chance to see them inside you so I think it's well worth the money. Surely if they avoid showing you what's down there then you can still avoid finding out?

We were set on Isabelle, but I didn't like Belle for short, and preferred Bella, but wasn't as keen on Isabella as I was Isabelle if that makes sense?

Anyway, now we are set on Isabella for the following reason and it's really grown on me, plus she'd be known as Bella anyway. The baby was conceived when we were on holiday in Italy, and Isabella as opposed to Isabelle originates from Italy, so we both like the name and think it fits well considering that's where she was conceived. However, we can't find any nice Italian boys name, and haven't agreed on any boy name yet either so I really want it to be a girl.

And also due to my OH proposing to me on that holiday, and us also making this baby during it, I am REALLY hoping that everything is okay because we will never be able to make a baby so special to us in that way again so FX'd he/she will be fine.

xx


----------



## Carreg

Yeah I figured that with 4D as well, that you could just specifically say that you don't want to see/know but then sods law, they put the scanner on and the first thing that comes up on the screen is a gratuitous bits shot or something!!!

Isabella is such a lovely name, so beautiful and feminine and how romantic and lovely about conceiving on the same holiday where your OH proposed :) That is amazing..like a fairytale!

Do you have a date for your 12wk scan yet?

xxx


----------



## squeal

Yeah, you're probably right! You'd have to close your eyes until they got the right spot, although you'd secretly want to accidentally find out anyway, and if you found out that way you'd be guilt free.

My 12 week scan is 16th December so I will be 12+6 then, so even if they put me back a week I still should see a minature baby in there.


----------



## Carreg

Awww that will be a lovely Christmas present :) Are you going to tell people then?

xxx


----------



## squeal

Carreg said:


> Awww that will be a lovely Christmas present :) Are you going to tell people then?
> 
> xxx

I think we're going to tell them pretty much as soon as we can after the scan. Telling them on Christmas Day is a little too risky I think as I am not sure how my parents will take it so we don't want to ruin Christmas Day!


----------



## Carreg

eeek sounds like it will be eventful!! If I had managed to time it right I always like the idea of printing Christmas cards with the scan pic on to send to everyone as an announcement! FX'd your parents take it ok, I'm sure whent hey see how happy you are it will be fine!

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Wow you guys are Christmas organised - I have only just ordered my Christmas cards no idea when they will arrive and get written! Do feel more Christmassy though with all the snow on the ground but dreading having to get out and make my way to work tomorrow - if I can even get the car out of the street!

Carreg and Cla - really hope you caught the eggy this month, will be lovely to get some more BFPs on here.

Squeal - cant wait to see the scan photos and hear all about it 

xxx


----------



## Carreg

milosmum - how much snow have you got up there? I have family in Leeds who say they have quite a bit but here in Herts we only have the lightest dusting!

Thanks for the FX'd...would love a Christmas BFP!

xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies! I can't even think about snow, it was 50 degrees here yesterday and I was freezing! 

Can't wait to see your little bean Squeal! Love the name, hard to believe you're so far along!

I had some good signs of OV yesterday, cramping and EWM. We DTD once yesterday and twice the day before. I like this NTNP outlook! Definitely puts me more in the mood.

I'm going to try to hold out and test next Friday. :dust: to all of us who are waiting for that :bfp:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, I've not managed to get on here very much lately... but just wanted to let everyone know that... I got my :bfp: !!!! So shocked!!!!
Good luck and loads of :dust: to you all... I really hope you all get lucky really soon too x


----------



## Carreg

Congrats Caroline :) That's awesome! Hope you have a great 9 months and will keep us all updated!

How's the snow in Cardiff?

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls, I've not managed to get on here very much lately... but just wanted to let everyone know that... I got my :bfp: !!!! So shocked!!!!
> Good luck and loads of :dust: to you all... I really hope you all get lucky really soon too x

Wow, congratulations!! :happydance: hope to join you soon.


----------



## Mellofishy

Congrats to Caroline!
AND BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU LOVELY LADIES!!


----------



## WifeyS

Congratulations hun. x


----------



## squeal

Oh wow Caroline!! I'm so so happy for you!! You've put a huge smile on my face. Congratulations!! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## raisin

Congratulations Caroline! :happydance:


----------



## WifeyS

Im feeling so tired this week. I cant stay awake - its driving me mad. 

Im totally hormonal, crying all of the time. HELP lol. 

I started a new job this week which is awful, im on my feet all day (and I have to wear heels), I dont get a break in the morning or afternoon, just a lunch hour and I cant drink water any time during the day (only on my lunch break). Im sure thats not even legal. 

I started feeling really faint today when I was on the shop floor, like I was going to faint. 

Im dreading going into work next! x


----------



## milosmum

yeah wifey that sound wrong! You should surely be able to drink at work - have you tried acas either the website or phone line - they give employment/employee advice about legal requirements at work! 
Could you change to high heels with like a block heel (not snazzy I know but much less tiring to wear?)

Finally congratulations Caroline - wonderful news on your BFP!

As for the snow - we have atleast a foot and more in County Durham where I work. took us 45 mins to drive the 15 miles to work in our 4x4. The snow is so deep our terrier disappears into the snow drifts! I will try to attach a piccie for you to laugh at!

Keep well and warm everyone xxx


----------



## milosmum

this is our snow monster!
 



Attached Files:







29112010040.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cla

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls, I've not managed to get on here very much lately... but just wanted to let everyone know that... I got my :bfp: !!!! So shocked!!!!
> Good luck and loads of :dust: to you all... I really hope you all get lucky really soon too x

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## cla

milosmum said:


> this is our snow monster!

Omg that is so cute


----------



## milosmum

i know isn't he gorgeous ... But then i am a bit biased!


----------



## cla

My Westie is like that In the snow, but his fur collects all the snow so you have to get the hair dryer on him


----------



## AuntBug

milosmum said:


> this is our snow monster!

How adorable! Is that a border terrier? I have a 6 mo old border terrier and a 6 yr old carin terrier, don't know what my puppy would do in the snow. She hates the rain.


----------



## milosmum

OMG Milo would have a heart attack if i took a hair dryer to him it has to be a towel in our house or drip drying in front of the fire!

Yes aunt bug he is a border cross lakeland terrier i suppose i should add a piccie of him without the snow! Funnily enough he hates getting wet rain, baths etc but snow is different he just goes daft in it!


----------



## aileymouse

Hi ladies! haven't been on here in a while.

Hope you are all well and congrats to the bfp's.

I have my 12 week scan on the 20th :D

xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

aileymouse said:


> Hi ladies! haven't been on here in a while.
> 
> Hope you are all well and congrats to the bfp's.
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on the 20th :D
> 
> xxxx

Just in time for Christmas! That's great!


----------



## cla

so hows everybody getting on with this cycle xx


----------



## AuntBug

Morning Cla - I'm trying hard not to think about it this cycle. If AF doesn't arrive in a week or so I'll test. How bout you?


----------



## milosmum

Afternoon all - sat at work bored to tears! no clients coming in due to the deep snow. I worked 9-7 yesterday and saw no one came through the door after 1.30pm suspect today is going to be just as bad.

Hope everyone is doing ok and surviving the 2ww.
Can't wait to see all the pregnant ladies BFPs.

AFM think I am making myself 'feel' pregnant (eeel a bit sick boobs a little sore occ tummy cramp) but the sensible side of my brain tells me I cant be and its just AF on her way! Haven't had AF yet since the M/c (i started to Mc on 1st nov so its been a while) don't know how much longer I can just wait for AF to arrive or if I should test and just stop working myself up. Going a bit mad with the wondering!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

I think you should test hun. 

My best friend had a MC and didnt get her period after it - she waited 6 weeks and thought it was normal! I told her to test ASAP and it turned out she was pregnant. She now has a beautiful baby boy xxx


----------



## milosmum

liking your PMA there wifey! Will have to wait a few more days til I can get a test - also would like to test on the weekend so if it is +ve I can enjoy it and if its negative I can be miserable without having to go to work afterwards! 

Not sure the self control will last that long but I will try - also AF might have shown up by then!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Good idea hun - let us know how you get on. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## cla

fingers crossed hun you have got a possitive xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hope you gals are hanging in there during the TWW. Looking forward to seeing some BFPs!! AFM, I had my 12 week appt. yesterday, got to hear the heartbeat, so that was nice, and I've gained two pounds within a month! So everything is so far, so good. I continue to stalk, and I have my FX for you great gals! :)


----------



## cla

dont you go no where i want to know everything and see pics xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Yay, we wamt pics pics pics xxx


----------



## sequeena

:bfp: here :D


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun, I bet you are o er the moon xx


----------



## sequeena

I am so shocked... I've been telling everyone af has been delayed because of stress... oh how wrong I was!!


----------



## cla

I've just seen the pic of your test and those lines are bloody good xx


----------



## sequeena

I hope that it's a good thing... the line came up before the dye even got to the control box!


----------



## cla

I would say that's very good news


----------



## milosmum

congratulations sequeena thats a lovely BFP!

AFM I gave in and tested this morning and BFN! No huge surprise I think I have just been making myself 'feel' pregnant - going a bit nuts I suspect. Never mind just have to wait patiently for AF to appear.

Hope everyone is warm and safely out of the snow and ice xxx


----------



## raisin

Congrats Sequeena!

And baby dust to all waiting for their BFP. I hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## cla

Well it looks like you got yours congrats hun x


----------



## raisin

Yea, thanks! :happydance: I'm just hoping this little bean is getting as snug as a bug in there! My symtoms are coming and going and it's making me really really nervous. Well, lets see fxd.

How is everyone else?


----------



## squeal

sequeena said:


> :bfp: here :D

Congratulations!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!



raisin said:


> Yea, thanks! :happydance: I'm just hoping this little bean is getting as snug as a bug in there! My symtoms are coming and going and it's making me really really nervous. Well, lets see fxd.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Mine have come and gone throughout, especially with the soreness of my boobs, some days they don't feel sore, others they do so I would say it's completely normal. I admit, I worry too though, only natural I suppose.


----------



## sequeena

I need to poo but I'm only squeezing out small amounts and my belly kills because of it :( but it's ok :D
I have on and off boob pain and on and off abdomen pain too but that's about it I think...


----------



## cla

There is only a few of us left now


----------



## milosmum

yup but we are just saving the best for last! 

xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

I just want to say big congratulations to all of you girls with BFP. 
I'm still here, just busy bee at work . Hope you are keeping all well. 
done OPKs this month but again all came up negative. Giving up on it now lol. I mean on testing not on TTC
x


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Sequeena :dance: 

Cla - I'm still here with ya! One week till testing.

BlueButterfly - I gave up on OPK testing this month, it was driving me nuts and taking the fun out of :sex:


----------



## milosmum

so cla and aunt bug any interesting symptoms to spot yet? When are you going to be testing???

Xxx


----------



## AuntBug

I've been trying hard not to symptom spot. I don't have a lot of PMA this month, we've been pretty laid back about it. I plan on testing Thurs.

How's everyone doing this weekend? Still have snow?


----------



## squeal

AuntBug said:


> I've been trying hard not to symptom spot. I don't have a lot of PMA this month, we've been pretty laid back about it. I plan on testing Thurs.
> 
> How's everyone doing this weekend? Still have snow?

I have everything crossed for Thursday for you AungBug.

Still have snow but it's starting to melt now and the roads are getting better.


----------



## milosmum

Liking the PMA Aunt bug - can't wait to see how Thursday goes!

Still lots of snow but the roads are all fine now but that means work is much busier - just as I was getting the hang of getting paid to do nothing all day!

AFM still no sign of AF 5 weeks on from the miscarriage - bored of waiting!

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hay chicks, 

Just thought I'd mention to any of you who go on to another cycle (fingers crossed no body does) but I used a persona monitor my last cycle and it was brill! Took the stress of guessing if the opks are pos or neg etc! 

I bought mine on ebay really cheap. I would highly recommend them x


----------



## AuntBug

Milosmum - have you taken any OPKs or HPTs?


----------



## Carreg

I'm still here too. 12dpo and my only symptom is that I've had sore nipples for the last 5-6 days :shrug: not holding out any hope this month! How's everyone else feeling?

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Carreg - when are you testing? I'm sure I would break down at 12dpo :blush:


----------



## Carreg

I'm not testing! I am so sure that we haven't done it this month as my temps have started dropping rapidly so it seems a waste to bother! AF is due Friday/Saturday and this is my last cycle til April. As you can tell I'm a bit meh about the whole thing today!!

When are you testing?

xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody, god is it cold


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Cold here too, it was -8 this morning in the car!

Today is DDDDDDragging at work . . . :(


----------



## cla

hi mommy how is the bump xxx


----------



## Razcox

Fine, having a worry day today though! It always seems like everyone else is having more positive signs then me that everything is going ok in there. Just want to get my scan over with so i can either deal with it or relax . . . Sorry feeling a bit dark and twisty today!


----------



## cla

Hun everybody is different I bet the baby is all snuggled up in there and it ain't going no where xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks hun, going to try my doppler tonight so hopefully that will help if i can find the HB.

How are you?


----------



## cla

Did you find the hb xxx


----------



## milosmum

Yeah AF has arrived at last! Never have i been more pleased to see her. Also explains why i have been a moody grumpy cow for the last few days - i guess it was Pmt! onto a new cycle and might treat myself to some smiley face opks as a christmas pressie since i wont be getting a BFP for xmas now 

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Milosmum - glad to hear your cycles are back on track. 

Got news today, yet another friend is pregnant. They only got married like 6 weeks ago. They still live on hand outs from their parents! It shouldn't, but it bums me out.

I'm going to try my hardest to wait to test until Thurs, I don't think I'm up for the disappointment.


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Did you find the hb xxx

Nope :nope:will try again in a few days x


----------



## cla

yeah but it is still early ???


----------



## Razcox

I know i just really wanted to hear it to try and brush away the doom and gloom feeling i have been having the last few days.


----------



## cla

whens your next scan xxx


----------



## Razcox

21st Dec and i am weting myself about it!!! I think its just because its bringing it all back from last time now i am so close to where i was before. The early MC wasnt as hard to deal with as my MMC at 11 weeks . . .


----------



## cla

god hun i understand how you are feeling, its going to be hard but you will both be ok xx
have you got a bump yet xx


----------



## Razcox

no bump, i'm a size 18 though so i didnt expect one yet. My tummy doesnt feel hard or anything either. Might ask the MW next week about it and try to get a bit of reasurence from her. 

When are you testing, or you holding out until AF is due?


----------



## cla

Talk to your midwife , hopefully you will feel better xx
I tested yesterday and it was neg. I've tested today and I thought I saw a line, I went back to look at it just and it as gone darker. Knowing me its a evap lol


----------



## Razcox

ohhh sounds promising! Hope its gets darker for you x


----------



## cla

I'm not putting my hopes on it lol


----------



## AuntBug

Well I couldn't help myself. Tested this morning, and a :bfn: not really surprised, I'm at cd27 and have no idea when I Oved, so I probably have a few more days of guessing.


----------



## Mellofishy

Fxed for you Aunt Bug and Cla!!


----------



## WifeyS

Fingers crossed for you both testing - I really hope this is your month xxxx


----------



## cla

Thanks for the pm xx
I was just wondering if a evap is noticeable from a distance


----------



## WifeyS

Post the pic hun xxxxxx


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Thanks for the pm xx
> I was just wondering if a evap is noticeable from a distance

Hi Cla,

Sounds promising, FXD! As far as I know, an evap is more like a shadow line but a non-evap has colour in it. Is it a pink dye test?


----------



## AuntBug

Ok ladies, TMI: is white, creamy CM a good or bad sign?? I'm CD27


----------



## milosmum

oh - cla and aunt bug i am liking the sound of all these developments hope the next few days brings good news xxx


----------



## WifeyS

White creamy cm is a fab sign! Mine was and still is white and creamy!!! Wooooo hoooooo! 

The things we all discuss on here! Ha ha x x


----------



## WifeyS

White creamy cm is a fab sign! Mine was and still is white and creamy!!! Wooooo hoooooo! 

The things we all discuss on here! Ha ha x x


----------



## cla

ive tested again this morning, am i going mad sorry but my camera is poop
 



Attached Files:







SNV30778.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8









SNV30781.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Carreg

2nd pic, bottom test...I think there is a faint line there....

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hun there's defo lines on the tests! 

I would go and get a FRER asap. My IC tests were so bad. 

I would say its your BFP but got get a FRER to confirm it woooooooooo x x


----------



## cla

here is a better pic i think :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30782.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









SNV30783.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Carreg

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

xxx


----------



## cla

what do i do, i dont want to buy a test as i know its still early and the thought of buying one and then losing it again


----------



## AuntBug

Cla - looks like a :bfp: to me!! I couldn't see on your first pic, but I can see on the second one.

I decided to give it one more day. I'll test again tomorrow. Hopefully I can finally join you ladies! If not, I'm calling my doc for some clomid, we're too old for this waiting game and my cycles are whacked.


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> here is a better pic i think :wacko:

OMG! :happydance: They look like definite lines Cla! My ICs only came up faint like that for at least a week or so after my BFP with my superdrug test. Do you have another test? FRER or Superdrug??


----------



## cla

really have you got any pics xxxx
no i have only got the same tests


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> really have you got any pics xxxx
> no i have only got the same tests

I'm at work at the moment but will post pics when i'm home. Honestly though, yours are coming up stronger than my ic at 13dpo. Fxd it looks good cla!


----------



## Razcox

Wow those are great lines! IC are awful for dark lines and i can see them on my crappy work monitor :) to give you an idea this one was about 12DPO i think:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

and the day AF was due i think

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0007.jpg

The day after this i did a digi and got a :bfp: 1 - 2 weeks so its looking really good :happydacne:


----------



## cla

You are a star Hun. I've just done another test and nothing came up so I've just gone back and there was a line, it neally gave me a heart attack. Plus my opks are getting darker


----------



## squeal

Cla how exciting, I have my fingers crossed for you!!

I bought a doppler which arrived this morning and I found the HB really quickly, I'm feeling really happy now and much more reassured. A week today till my scan now :D


----------



## Mellofishy

Oh Cla! My fxed for you!!


----------



## raisin

Hi Cla

These are my pics. The first one is all my cheapy tests from +opk (the green ones) to preg tests from 11dpo onwards. The other pic shows 11, 12, 13 and 14 dpo and then 1 week after.
 



Attached Files:







From Ovulation to Pregnant.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2









11, 12, 13, 14dpo and 1 week later.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AuntBug

Well, another :bfn: for me ladies :cry: I'm so tired of the disappointment


----------



## Carreg

I know just how you feel AuntBug. AF is here for me today, AGAIN. I feel so so weary of all this trying and disappointment. I'm almost glad for the break from it now :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Aw Carreg, sorry :witch: arrived. Mine is only a matter of time. Are you going to start TTC again in April?


----------



## cla

im so sorry for the both of you xxx


----------



## Carreg

Yep, that's the plan. There's still time for your BFP :)

xxx


----------



## cla

fingers crossed then xx


----------



## AuntBug

Nope, no hope for me this month. :witch: is on her way, vie started spotting. I'm crushed.


----------



## Mellofishy

sorry Aunt Bug for the BFN. :(
And Carreg..sorry The WITCH got ya...
I'm hoping and praying you lovely gals get your BFPs soon!
Cla...will you be testing with a FRER?


----------



## cla

Aunt bug Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## milosmum

sorry aunt bug and carreg its really not fair that af got you x 

cla those lines are looking pretty good i will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you this weekend and hope that it keeps getting darker xxx


----------



## Razcox

Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Will be back with you guys soon.


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no Razcox, I'm so very sorry! :hugs: 

I'm going to stop feeling sorry for myself today, so many of you ladies have been through so much more than I have. I truly admire your strength!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Razcox said:


> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Will be back with you guys soon.

I'm so sorry Razcox :cry: sending you big :hugs:


----------



## squeal

I'm so sorry Razcox, did you have no idea? :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Razcox, that's terrible. I am so sorry for your loss hun. I hope you find strength when you need it most. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## cla

Razcox Iam so so sorry Hun Iam here for you just message me xx


----------



## milosmum

oh Razcox - so sorry for your loss. Sending you big hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

How you doing Cla? Any more test taking??


----------



## WifeyS

Oh I'm soooo sorry. That's so sad. Its made me want to cry! 

All my love to you darling. X


----------



## AuntBug

I tested on Friday and got a BFN, started spotting and gave up. Still no AF as of this am, so I decided to use one of my FRER tests....and got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its pretty faint, I'll use a CD Digi tomorrow, hope you all can see it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00132-20101212-0903.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emma051980

Congrats auntbug xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

congratulations aunt bug that is wonderful news!

xxx


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Auntbug!! As you know, I'm so happy for you!!

Can't wait to see the picture of the CB Digi :)

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

CONGRATS AUNTBUG :) OMG All us OLDIES are getting BFP's :) woooooooohoooooooooooooo Also Raz I'm so sorry about your MC :( thats awful :( I'll say a prayer for ya sweetheart :(


----------



## raisin

Auntbug, OMG congrats!:happydance: 

Raz, so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Congratulations Auntbug! I can see it yay :happydance: Look after yourself x


----------



## cla

congrats auntbug xx


----------



## kinga

AuntBug said:


> I tested on Friday and got a BFN, started spotting and gave up. Still no AF as of this am, so I decided to use one of my FRER tests....and got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Its pretty faint, I'll use a CD Digi tomorrow, hope you all can see it!

Congrats - So pleased for you, xx


----------



## Mellofishy

:happydance: oh WOW Auntbug!! That's awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks everyone. Still can't believe it. I took a CD Digi this morning, half thinking it would be a BFN, but nope, still pregnant :dance:

I have my first scan booked for 12-30, can't wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00133-20101213-0646.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry not been around girls, congrats on BFP!!

Had a bit of a break and its done me good. We have just been NTNP last 2 months but still no luck. Starting to get a bit worried to be honest.

I'm gonna change the title to Jan testers if thats okay? I will be testing 1st week in Jan.

xxx


----------



## cla

Well I will be joining you all again. I love you all that much I don't want to leave you xx


----------



## cla

Mag where have you been hiding xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've been having a break was going a bit crazy, TTC was taking over my life.

We've had a little NTNP time and just been concentrating on getting our car ready for the track. Been good to focus my attention somewhere else. 

How are you my darling? When are you testing next?

xxx


----------



## Razcox

I'll be back with you guys for feb testing as gotta give my body Jan off :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

Welcome back Becca :) Glad to see you are bac on track and a bit more relaxed now :)

I'll be back in April guys, so good luck til then :) (I'll probably still be here chatting, but not testing!)

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone,

How is everyone today? Im feeling a bit crappy and soooo not pregnant! All my symptoms have gone now so thats not a good sign - this is what happened to me last time xx


----------



## 4magpies

PMA wifey!!!

This is your forever baby.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla...did AF get you? I thought you were getting faint lines?


----------



## WifeyS

Yes what happened to the lines hun? Im so sorry! xx


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How is everyone today? Im feeling a bit crappy and soooo not pregnant! All my symptoms have gone now so thats not a good sign - this is what happened to me last time xx

Don't worry hun, I'm sure everything is fine and your bean is snug as a bug in there! If it helps any, I was feeling really queasy for days and had sore bbs but both seem to have gone today. I have to admit I'm worried too but we have to keep PMA. My DH doesn't want to go for a private early scan so I am patiently waiting, hoping and praying that we see a happy and healthy baby when we go for our 12 week scan. 

PM me any time if you want to chat. :friends:

PMA :thumbup:


----------



## squeal

I'm sure all will be fine too Wifey. My symptoms have been up and down throughout, some days I just feel not pregnant at all but I have my scan Thursday and I have just listened to the baby's HB so I know all should be okay, FX'd.

I'm sure your symptoms will come back x


----------



## cla

Wifey you will be ok Hun it's a little keeper you have got in there xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Arrrr thanks girls, your all so sweet.

I saw my midwife last week and she has referred me to the hospital to see a specialist as I have only ever seen one straight after a MC and not whilst being pregs. 

I think he will give me a scan tomorrow so fingers crossed all is well and ill be posting a lovely pic of my bean!!!! 

If not ill deal with it all as necassary and be thankful that i found out earlier than 12 weeks like last time. xxx


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see you little beanie, everything will be ok xx


----------



## AuntBug

Magpies - so good to see you back :D

Wifey - good luck tomorrow, hope you get a good pic!


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck Wifey. Not that you need it!!

xxx


----------



## cla

good luck wifey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

How are you today cla?

xxx


----------



## cla

im alright i just cant believe my luck someone really must have it in for me lol
how are you, did the break from ttc do you good xx


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> im alright i just cant believe my luck someone really must have it in for me lol
> how are you, did the break from ttc do you good xx

We didnt really stop TTC just had unprotected sex when we felt like it.

Trying to make a proper effort this month though. Should ov around monday tuesday so lots of BD this weekend and early next week.

I just want it to me my turn already!!

I am so sorry it happened again cla. What have the doctors said?! Massive hugs for you my darling. I feel so horrible about moaning about not being able to get pg.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

dont be stupid you moan away hun i will be moaning again soon lol
i havent been to the doctors cant really see the point as im already having tests at the hospital to see why i keep losing these babies. what can they say really oh youve lost another


----------



## 4magpies

When do you get results back from hospital?

xxx


----------



## cla

I've got to go and have a scan on the 11th and I go back to the hospital April which feels ages away


----------



## 4magpies

I have my follow up for my lap tomorrow 7 months after my op. Bad isnt it.

xxx


----------



## cla

What do you think they will say ??


----------



## Razcox

Another one waiting for tests here and it sucks! We wont even get to see the FS for the 1st time for 3 months and then god knows how long things will take.... Anyone done any reading at all? just ordered a couple of books based on some internet research yesterday, i dont trust doctors anymore so always like to make sure i am clued up as possible.

Got my D & C tomorrow and feel abit nervous about it as i have never had a GA before. In fact i have never had any problems or been in hosiptal before this whole TTC lark.


----------



## cla

Hun you will be ok when I had the d&c it was fine. Is your oh taking you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for your loss Raz.

Cla; I dunno, maybe remove my ovary/tube from my left. Maybe an op to cut the bad bit of tube out? Maybe just refer me to the FS. Maybe some more bloods. Maybe clomid.

I really don't know. Hope I don't have to go back and get refered to the FS via my GP as my GP is crap. Hmph.

xx


----------



## cla

I really hope they don't have to remove nothing Hun, don't forget to let us know how you get on.


----------



## 4magpies

Don't worry I will do!

xx


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone, 

I had my scan this morning and they have put me as 7 weeks and 2 days. They said the baby is perfect size, in a perfect place with a perfect heartbeat and that the sac also looks really good.

we are both so happy - we were sure it was going to be bad news again. 

The specialist said for me to take baby asprin up until 34 weeks - eek i really hope I get that far this time!!! xxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Razcox said:


> Another one waiting for tests here and it sucks! We wont even get to see the FS for the 1st time for 3 months and then god knows how long things will take.... Anyone done any reading at all? just ordered a couple of books based on some internet research yesterday, i dont trust doctors anymore so always like to make sure i am clued up as possible.
> 
> Got my D & C tomorrow and feel abit nervous about it as i have never had a GA before. In fact i have never had any problems or been in hosiptal before this whole TTC lark.

Hay sweetie, 

I hope you are ok. I know exactly how you feel as I was a bundle of nerves before my D & C. Ive never ever been put under before that so was really scarred. 

I was fine though, slightly sleepy afterwards but all was good. I had to just stay in for the day, had something to eat there and then had to do a pee before I was allowed home lol. 

I didnt have any pain after just a slight period pain type of thing but not even as painful as a period. 

I hope this makes you feel better - let us al know how you get on. 

I hope you fall preggers straight after like my best friend did too - she has a beaut baby boy now xxxx


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news we all told you not to worry, what a great Xmas presant xxx
Why have you got to take aspirin for. The nurse said somthing to me about it ???


----------



## WifeyS

Well I started taking it the cycle I fell pregs from CD1 - I just decided to try it. Anyway, the specialist didnt tell me exactly why - he didnt run any tests or anything but my Midwife tells me that it cant do any harm at all and sometimes woman who have had MC's have thicker blood so the low dose apsrin thins the blood to reach the baby!!! I could be wrong but thats what im thinking it is anyway - maybe best to look it up online?

You should try it hun - my MW says it cant do any harm xxx


----------



## WifeyS

My Bean at 7+2 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00639-20101215-1254.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AuntBug

WOW Wifey - love it! Thank you soooo much for sharing!! Glad everything looks good.


----------



## WifeyS

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Awww very cute Wifey!! Congrats!!


----------



## milosmum

congratulations wifeys - that is a lovely little bean. It looks very snuggly in there! x

congratulations on your CBD positive auntbug x

Lovely to have you back Magpies - been a bit odd being 'magpies testers' without you around. Fxed for you and everyone else waiting to see doctors and specialists.

AFM - just waiting to ovulate - however if I have my dates right then I will ovulate on xmas day! Going to be difficult to get all the Bding in with my Dad staying for 3 days and the whole family (5 more adults, one toddler and 2 dogs!) squeezing on for xmas day and that night! We are going to be evicted from our bedroom to the living room floor and its not the most private spot for baby making! 

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

What an adorable picture of Milo - I love it!

My inlaws were here over Thanksgiving, and we still managed to put this bun in the oven! Good luck, fxxxxx


----------



## morri

I am next on in mid january. (next test date would be around 17th jan)(CD3 now)


----------



## WifeyS

Hay ladies, 

I've had some brown spotting this morning! I'm so confused! X


----------



## cla

Hun you will be ok as long as it isn't red and you arnt in pain you will be ok, that's what I was told when I was spotting at 7 weeks xx


----------



## 4magpies

Spotting is normal honey wouldnt worry too much if its brown. Got my gynae at 11.

X


----------



## WifeyS

I'm just so worried as this is how my very first mc started at 6 weeks! 

I'm a right mess today! X


----------



## cla

Can't you phone your doctors and have a word with them. Try and not worry Hun


----------



## WifeyS

I just did but my midwife isn't in until next week Wednesday! How annoying!!! X x x


----------



## cla

Good luck for today mag xx


----------



## cla

Can't you pop in and see your doctor instead xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks cla!

X


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed nothing is wrong


----------



## WifeyS

Yes good luck honey x


----------



## cla

Are you still spotting ??


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Magpies!

Wifey - Im sure it would completely freak me out, but I know lots of ladies with healthy pregnancies who spotted in the 1st tri. Try not to worry yourself sick.


----------



## WifeyS

I checked about an hours ago and only a tiny tiny bit!! 

I've been in bed since and I still am ha ha!! 

I'm watching Friends to cheer me up! I love this show x


----------



## cla

You stay in bed I know I wish I was because Iam freezing


----------



## cla

Mag how did you get on xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well, bad news.

My left tube is totally blocked. My right is partially.

Being refered to the FS which could take a while apparently.

Told I need to get my BMI to below 30.

OH has to go for a SA, and I am being sent for day 3 & day 21 bloods in the mean time.

Devasted.

*cries*

x


----------



## WifeyS

Im so sorry Mags I really am. Big Hugs to you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

yes Magpies, I'm so sorry for the devastating news hun. *hugs*


----------



## 4magpies

Looks like its never gonna happen for me.

I'll be around here a long time.

I keep thinking what is the point in even TTC now?

x


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear. I hope you get to the FS soon and get some good news!


----------



## WifeyS

I know its easy for me to say hun but please don't give up. Honestly promise us you won't! X


----------



## cla

Hun I am so sorry. Have they said what they can do xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nope just have to wait to be referred. They sent my GP a letter to refer me on the 6th of december so I am going to ring my doctor and chase them up in the morning as I am off tomorrow and the doctors are closed this afternoon for a half day.

Going to wait till my next cycle to have my bloods done so they are both in the same cycle.

I need to lose 17lbs so my BMI is under 30.

I hate waiting. Why did they wait 7 months to tell me this?! Argh!!!

xx


----------



## cla

Hun on your pic it doesn't look like you need to lose weight. All you have got to think it is a step closer to your baby and they will sort it out. Think possitive, I know it's hard after what you have heard but you will get there


----------



## 4magpies

I will do but I just need to wallow in it for a while and grieve a bit.

Just feeling really fed up, but I think I need to for a while.

I was on a diet anyway but gonna throw myself into it and maybe join the gym.

Never had an much motivation to lose weight in my life.

xx


----------



## cla

The weight will drop off Hun xx
Hopefully you feel better and more possitive very soon. Plus don't leave us again we are here to help you get through anything xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not gonna leave, you'll all end up getting pregnant and I'll be left here talking to myself. :(

x


----------



## cla

Don't be silly I think I will be with you till the end xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Don't worry cla you will get your forever baby when they sort you out (how slow are the NHS 7 months post op to tell me both tubes are f*cked).

xxx


----------



## milosmum

magpies - so sorry for your crap news, I don't blame you for wanting to wallow and have a cry. Big hugs from me and I hope you get your referral soon xxx

You and CLa really don't need to talk to yourselves - I'm still here too xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey. Thanks for understanding.

We are around the same CD as usual. I think I'm 11 today.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Sorry to hear the bad news 4magpies, we're all here for you though. Is there a way that they can unblock your tubes? :hugs: Try stay positive as hard as it can be, I know of quite a few people who are told they will never get pregnant but end up doing, so don't give up hope. I'm sure it will happen for you too.


----------



## Razcox

Sorry to hear your crappy news 4magpies but dont give up hope yet xxx. Will be joining you on the weight loss after xmas. Lost a stone before getting pregnant then put on 7lbs over the pregnacy and the 'sod it i'll eat what i want now' stage the last week! Gotta lose about 2 stone really over the next few months.

Well its all over here now, never made it to the D & C as my body did it itself wednesday night. It was worse then the last time and i passed out on the bathroom floor because of blood loss. Que a trip to A & E and the nightmare that is the NHS. Our local hospital Telford dont have a gyno ward so they wanted to send me to shrewsbury who had no beds or Wolvo how also had no beds. They set me up with a drip and wanted to keep me in over night so they had to send me to shrewbury anyway and hope a bed turned up. It was 12am by this time and i then spend the next 3 hours lay in a bed in A & E, i got seen by the gyno doctor and looked at down there and everthing by this point had settled down to normal period type stuff. The drip had got my blood pressure up and i was much better as well as fed up so i signed myself out and went home as they still couldnt find me a bed but wanted me to stay over night . . .!

Anyway much better now just a little pale and got more holes in me then a pin cushion :)


----------



## squeal

That sounds a horrible experience Razcox, I'm glad you're home safe and feeling a little better now. Take care of yourself and hope you feel much better in time for Christmas and can try enjoy yourself.


----------



## milosmum

razcox it sounds like you had a terrible time. Glad they atleast managed to patch you up a little bit so you are back home safe and sound. hope you feel a bit better soon xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Razcox - that sound horrible! I'm so sorry, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I am so sorry razcox.

Lots of love and hugs coming your way.

X


----------



## Mellofishy

Razcox...what you're going through is already bad enough...sorry it had to be like that. Hope your healing goes well and you have a great Holiday!


----------



## WifeyS

Hay hun, I'm so sorry that happened to you. I hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## milosmum

Wifey - i am loving your scan picture! Lovely little bubs - how far along was your scan?

Hope everyone else is well and avoiding all the snow.

Got a second line on my OPK this morning but it is still very weak so not a positive yet but nice to know somethings happening!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm cd 14 today. still got creamy cm tho. Waiting for my Ewcm.

X


----------



## milosmum

still haven't figured out the cm checking. Tend to go on dates and opks! Trying the sMEP again this month well atleast til xmas eve when the sleeping arrangements are going to make bding difficult xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Thank you hun, I was 7 weeks 2 days at the scan! 

I've got another one on thurs as been having some spotting x 

Good luck to everyone trying this cycle. 

This time last year we was trying too and I ovulated xmas day or boxing day. We only got to dtd on xmas eve morning and I got my pos pregs test a couple weeks later! Unfortunately I had a mmc xxxxxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Wow I can't believe that was a year ago! Time goes past so quickly x


----------



## AuntBug

Been thinking about you guys today...how buried in snow are you over there?


----------



## 4magpies

I was meant to have my docs appointment so I could get referred but had to cancel cause I couldnt get there. Want the snow to melt now. :(

xx


----------



## morri

The sun is shining here :)(for the short time it can today) :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

4magpies said:


> I was meant to have my docs appointment so I could get referred but had to cancel cause I couldnt get there. Want the snow to melt now. :(
> 
> xx

So sorry Magpies - hope you could reschedule quickly!


----------



## 4magpies

Got another appoinment a week tomorrow. Fingers crossed it doesnt snow again.

xx


----------



## cla

I hope you all have a great Christmas look after yourselfs xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Just wanted to stop by and wish you lovely ladies a GREAT Christmas! Remember the Reason for the Season, He is watching over you and loves you very much! Merry Christmas!! I'll be busy these next few days so just wanted to be sure to stop by now. I am "measuring" 15 weeks today and have felt the baby move a little the past few days :happydance:
You ladies take care!!


----------



## AuntBug

Merry Christmas everyone! Fx for all the ladies on this thread to have their :bfp:s!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas I believe I've finally got what maybe my BFP :) We shall test tomorrow morning and be sure of it though :) Its still a tiny bit early according to FF but we shall see :) God bless everyone and again Have a blessed Christmas :)
 



Attached Files:







Equate10dpo.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas I believe I've finally got what maybe my BFP :) We shall test tomorrow morning and be sure of it though :) Its still a tiny bit early according to FF but we shall see :) God bless everyone and again Have a blessed Christmas :)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful Christmas present :hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

:wine: Merry Christmas everyone! Have a good one :wine:


----------



## Mellofishy

Wow Andrea! That would be awesome! GL!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF got me apparently....either I was a day late for my AF or she was 2 days early.....I duno this was my FRER yesterday morning....and last night she came and got me my hips were so crampy I knew she was coming :( Now today I'm stuck in bed with the worst cramps ever :( That pic was at the 3 min. mark.....just faulty test I suppose!
 



Attached Files:







FRERANDI.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cla

Sorry Hun xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks girly how are you doing this time around? I pray to GOD you get that BFP and IT STICKS FOR GOOD :( Lord knows you deserve it :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## AuntBug

So sorry Andrea :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

sorry Andrea thats really terrible. Hope the cramps go away soon xxx


----------



## milosmum

How was everyones Christmas - hope Santa left you all some babydust!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everyone had a nice xmas.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

So sorry Andrea.

How are you gals doing? Survive Christmas alright? Where's eveyone at in their cycles?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey Mello :) How are you feeling??? I hope your doing wonderful :) I bet getting more and more excited each and everyday :) 

I'm fine now :) Thanks girls.....I'm still a little crampy but not like it was.....I've never been able to stand the heating pad directly on myself....but I had the pad on my stomach full blast and it didn't bother me at all yesterday I was in so much pain....thankfully I'm MUCH better today. My hips are still quite achy but other than that I'm fine now. I think its just going to continue to get worse and worse each month until I can go to the specialist to hopefully have all this endo or whatever it may be taken care of. Each month gets way worse an worse an worse.......when I was on BC pills I never hurt a day in all my life it was wonderful. If I don't get pregnant by March I suppose I'll be going back on them as DH will most likely be deploying then. I'm not so much worried about getting pregnant now I wanna know whats wrong :(


----------



## Mellofishy

feeling pretty good..just 4 more weeks and we'll know what we're expecting..I am hoping for our third boy, but my family is wondering what a girl would look like!
I hope you get answers soon, maybe after you do, getting pregnant will be much easier. FXed for ya.


----------



## milosmum

Glad you are feeling better andrea xxx

AFM - just got my smiley face on my clearblue digital OPKs so ovulation is REALLY late (ignore my ticker - its all wrong!) means I have a really long cycle this month but I was a bit worried I had either missed it or I wasn't going to ovulate this month so I am pleased the smiley face has appeared at last!

However hubby is out of the piss with his mates and I have a really sore back (sledging accident!) which means I think BDing might be a bit tricky!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I broke down and called the doctor :) I have an appt. to go to a Fertility Specialist :) OMG YAY 12th of January seems like it couldnt come any faster...I'll be like 3 dpo when I go to her LMAO...


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck! Can't wait to see your :bfp:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm around cd21 I think? maybe later. At docs in the morning so they can refer me to fs and sort my blood tests and a sa for my oh.

Posting on my phone so have to keep it short and sweet.

X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck Mag :) I can't wait to hear great news :) :hug: :hugs: :) Keep us informed :) By the way I LOVE THE PIC OF YOUR DOGGY HOW ADORABLE!


----------



## 4magpies

He's my baby! Isn't he gorgeous. I hope they get you sorted soon. I need to get on a mega. Diet and lose 20lbs before I can get ivf or anything.

X


----------



## squeal

Glad everyone is okay on here.

Andrea - Sorry to see that things didn't turn out for you this month, it's awful when your hopes are up too.

I went to the sales yesterday. My Mum offered to buy us a push chair so I've bought a lovely Silver Cross one which is now at her house, I'm gutted, I want to get it out and play with it!

I also bought a Tommee Tippee set and a few things from Mamas & Papas (Moses basket, bedding, changing mat and a dream pod). I can't turn down the bargains when they're there!

My Aunt has also sent me up two boxes of baby boy clothes and white clothes, and once her new born girl has grown out of hers I'm sure she will be sending those up too. I can't wait to pick them up from my Gran so I can sift through them!

Hope you all had a good Christmas.

xx


----------



## cla

Mag good luck xxx


----------



## milosmum

Good luck tomorrow magpies hope all goes well xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Magpies - hope everything goes well.

Squeal - sounds like fun shopping, glad you're mum had fun with you.

My sis gave me some maternity stuff over the holiday, now I'm lounging in maternity pants since I'm so ridiculously bloated. I woulnt buy them so early, but I'll take them forf free :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't wait til I can go shopping for baby things :) I look at stuff everytime we go to the store LOL maybe I will get some answers on the 12th OMG I can't wait as of tomorrow it'll be 2 weeks exactly :) wooooohoooooo I'm TWW the countdown to my appt LMAO

He is adorable I have to say Magpies :) I love the newest ultrasound pic Squeal :) OMG this is getting exciting seeing all my friends pregger or going to get answers soon with FS :) HUGSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Serene123

I feel like I'm back in the game now I know what's wrong with me. Bring on the BFP!! :yipee: Good luck ladies!!


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone, 

How are you all? I hope you all had a fab xmas. xx


----------



## cla

Serene123 said:


> I feel like I'm back in the game now I know what's wrong with me. Bring on the BFP!! :yipee: Good luck ladies!!

What was wrong Hun xx


----------



## squeal

AuntBug, my Mum didn't come, I went with my OH. I don't have a that close relationship with my Mum so doing things like that would feel rather weird.

My OH has suggested I ask her to come along to our 20 week scan though, I don't think she's had a day where she hasn't cried since we told her so it might help. I'll feel so awkward though and she will probably cry again!

Andrea, I know what you mean about the shopping thing, I bought another bedding set last night. I need to stop now though because it's still early days but I just had to take advantage of the sales while I could.


----------



## 4magpies

My doctor has referred me. Just have to wait for an appointment through the post.

X


----------



## Serene123

Blood clotting problem, easily fixed with aspirin :) Hoping that's the only problem!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Squeal...love your ultrasound profile pic...how many weeks were you? :)


----------



## cla

Mag that's great xxx


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> Mag that's great xxx

Isn't it just. Things finally moving along.

Hoping and praying to be nicely duffed by 2012.

I only want one baby so let's hope its not too much to ask.

X


----------



## cla

What are you going on about you will have a baby by then .


----------



## 4magpies

I hope so. Waiting list for ivf should be 18 weeks max. Hopefully I get an appointment very soon. Then they can decide which route to go down.

X


----------



## milosmum

yeah magpies so pleased everything went well really hope your appointment arrives soon.

serene - glad you have some answers GL with the aspirin 

xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

It just took me half an hour to catch up on all the posts on here, things have been busy by the looks of it!

Anyhow, I hope everyone is keeping well and happy :dance:


----------



## squeal

Mellofishy said:


> Squeal...love your ultrasound profile pic...how many weeks were you? :)

Thank you :) I was 12+6. I had another at 13+5 as they were unable to get the measurements for the NT scan. They were still unable to get the measurements so I now have to have a quadruple blood test at my 16 week appointment. Unfortunately they didn't print us any pictures at the second scan otherwise we'd of had some too, I suppose they presumed we didn't want anymore.

I missed my derlivery of M&P stuff this morning, not a happy bunny :(


----------



## Serene123

8DPO, counting days is not fun and I haven't missed it.


----------



## squeal

Serene123 said:


> 8DPO, counting days is not fun and I haven't missed it.

It seems like forever doesn't it :( even worse atm if you don't have work to keep you busy.

Hope it hurries along and you get your BFP! :)

xx


----------



## Serene123

I have a 2 year old to keep me busy but today my head is in the clouds :( x


----------



## cla

Afternoon Everybody hope you are all ok xx
I've got my possitive opk today will loads and loads of cm so I'm off to bed in a bit lol


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Cla - fx for you!

Serene - hope to see your :bfp: next week!


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun how are you doing xx


----------



## AuntBug

Good :) Going for my first scan in an hour, yikes! So excited and nervous.


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Cla, go jump on your man and send in the troops x

Good luck at your scan AB xx


----------



## WifeyS

he he good luck Cla xxx


----------



## cla

Well I didn't get if the evil fxxxxxr lol I will get it tomorrow or he won't make the new year


----------



## AuntBug

Scan went well, heard the little heartbeat :cloud9:

HR was 152, tiny lil bean. Pushed my EDD back to Aug 27th, not a surprise given my wonky cycles.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Cla CATCH THAT EGGY :) ....can't wait until I O again :) then 3 days later at 3dpo I have a FS appt. some way or other I WILL GET SOMEWHERE THIS MONTH!!! WOooooOooohOOOOooOOoo! 13 more days :) and counting down :)

I LOVE HEARING BABY UPDATES wooohoooo come on little babies grow big for us all :) I can't wait to see all the little pictures of all these little babies :) OMG:thumbup: Someday I shall have one to rub in my belly :)


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the scan AB!! Awesome news.

xxx


----------



## squeal

Glad everything went well with your scan AuntBug and you heard the HB :)

I love using my Doppler so that I can hear the baby, it's so reassuring and much easier to find now than it was a couple of weeks ago so he/she is definitely growing.


----------



## cla

I'm glad the scan went well xxx
Happy new year everybody xxxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

Happy New Year everyone xxxxx


----------



## WifeyS

squeal said:


> Glad everything went well with your scan AuntBug and you heard the HB :)
> 
> I love using my Doppler so that I can hear the baby, it's so reassuring and much easier to find now than it was a couple of weeks ago so he/she is definitely growing.

What one did you buy hun? xx


----------



## AuntBug

Just wanted to stop by and wish all of you lovely ladies a Happy New Year! Hopefully 2011 will be a very baby year for all of us. 

:dust: to you all


----------



## squeal

WifeyS said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything went well with your scan AuntBug and you heard the HB :)
> 
> I love using my Doppler so that I can hear the baby, it's so reassuring and much easier to find now than it was a couple of weeks ago so he/she is definitely growing.
> 
> What one did you buy hun? xxClick to expand...

I bought a Hi Bebe one off Ebay. I got it for something like £28 I think and have been listening to baby since 12 weeks. I think it's the kind the midwives use. I'll soon find out anyway, I have my 16 week appointment on the 4th. Have to have a quadruple blood test too. 

Hope everyone had a good New Year. X


----------



## Mellofishy

Happy New Year ladies! I truly hope this is a baby year for all of us!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Where is everyone?? You gals must be :sex:!! LOL! Good luck!!


----------



## cla

I wish lol


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no Cla - did you miss the window?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm waiting for bfp/af.

X


----------



## AuntBug

4magpies said:


> I'm waiting for bfp/af.
> 
> X

Fx for you! How many dpo?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm just waiting for O :( no BD for me just yet....I mean we should be but I'm just not in the mood...maybe I shall be later tonight :) I sure miss you gals :) Goodluck Magpies :) I'm here to cheer you on my dear :) I still can't get over how cute your doggy is...sooooo darn cute :)

In other news 9 more days til my FS appointment WOoooooHooOooOoOo :) I can't wait :) OMG I can find out WHY I BLEED HALF THE MONTH AWAY!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 11dpo today I think. Boobs are hurting same as every month. when they hurt less I will know af is nearly here.

Hopefully I can get my bloods done next cycle.

Not feeling hopeful for bfp. Just want to know when my fs appointment is gonna be so i can count down. Good luck andrea.

He isn't so cute when he poops on the kitchen floor.

Xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh no magpies.....I'm sorry he likes to poo on the floor LOL I know my Puggle took a long time to learn to GO OUTSIDE....it almost took a year to fully have her trained she's just a ditz LOL....but I love her to death an wouldn't trade the world for her. I also have a Jack Russell who is a bit on the crazy side LOL.....

I will be praying you get to see the specialist soon.....I'm so feeling its never going to happen for us....I know its only been 9 months but.....I just am having so many female problems I often wonder sometimes if I'm going through pre menopause or something :( I feel so alone and no one will talk to me about my problem :( its just so depressing I'm sitting here on the couch right now just wanting to cry my eyes out knowing I'm soon to be O'ing and know its going to do no good to BD :( soooo why even try anymore :(


----------



## 4magpies

Oh honey I am so sorry you are feeling down. Have you had any blood tests yet? That will be the first thing they do. Don't give up. I am still Ttc naturally but there isnt really any point. helps keep my mind off things.

Love And hugs.

Xxxx


----------



## cla

Afternoon everybody xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Cla, How you feeling my lovely?

xxx


----------



## cla

I'm great just can't believe Christmas is over and rians back at school tomorrow.
How are you xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im okay first day back at work today. Hmph.

xxx


----------



## cla

That bad, holidays go to quick. 
Have you tested yet xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nope got a feeling AF is gonna come though. Dunno if I should bother. Lol.

xx


----------



## cla

I was wondering who as asked you to have your bloods taken at cycle day 3 and 21 ???


----------



## 4magpies

My gynae consultant told me to and gave me the little packets.

She said the FS will send me for them anyway so might aswell get them done whilst waiting for my appointment. Same goes for OH's SA.

Why honey?

xxx


----------



## cla

Because that's one thing I haven't been tested for, I wonder why


----------



## 4magpies

Do you have trouble concieving or is it just the MC that is your problem?

CD3 is to check egg quality & reserve, CD21 is to check ovulation.

xxx


----------



## cla

Well we have rian who is 9 and my oh said he didn't want another. But I got around him lol.
It took us 5 months for our 17 week angel, then 5 months for our 5 week angel and then 1 month with the chemical. 
So I don't have trouble making them it's just keeping them


----------



## AndreaFlorida

4magpies said:


> Oh honey I am so sorry you are feeling down. Have you had any blood tests yet? That will be the first thing they do. Don't give up. I am still Ttc naturally but there isnt really any point. helps keep my mind off things.
> 
> Love And hugs.
> 
> Xxxx

I haven't had my blood tests done yet...my GP was going to do them but said "I better not your just gonna have to get poked again at your specialist appt" soooo she didn't but she did check my thyroid and everything came back normal as that could cause spotting all month as well :( I'm just so frustrated and constantly sick at my tummy worrying whats wrong :( as my body has never had this problem before.....everything went wrong after having my youngest son :( I just wanna give DH his own biological child and time is ticking and I still don't know what is wrong with me :(

The way my temps are going I think I'm going to O tonight or tomorrow :) which is kinda good :) lets pray I catch the eggy I actually HAVE EWCM which is NOT normal for me YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah which is why they wont of done CD3 & CD21 as there won't be a problem there.

Serene has been told to take asprin for her mc's will stop them apparently? I dont know much about it though. Have they not got to the bottom of your problem yet honey? When you next at hosp/docs?

xxx
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AndreaFlorida said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Oh honey I am so sorry you are feeling down. Have you had any blood tests yet? That will be the first thing they do. Don't give up. I am still Ttc naturally but there isnt really any point. helps keep my mind off things.
> 
> Love And hugs.
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> I haven't had my blood tests done yet...my GP was going to do them but said "I better not your just gonna have to get poked again at your specialist appt" soooo she didn't but she did check my thyroid and everything came back normal as that could cause spotting all month as well :( I'm just so frustrated and constantly sick at my tummy worrying whats wrong :( as my body has never had this problem before.....everything went wrong after having my youngest son :( I just wanna give DH his own biological child and time is ticking and I still don't know what is wrong with me :(
> 
> The way my temps are going I think I'm going to O tonight or tomorrow :) which is kinda good :) lets pray I catch the eggy I actually HAVE EWCM which is NOT normal for me YAY!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I am so sorry honey.

I had my thyroid checked the other month, a full blood work by my doctor beccause I have been very run down. Everything was fine though. 

Just hope my results for my next bloods are alright then can get on with what they are gonna do to get me preggers!!

xxx


----------



## cla

As I said I've got the scan Tuesday and then Iam back at the hospital in april for my blood results back because they take over 3 months to do.
It just seems for every to find somthing out


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah it took them 7 months to tell me both my tubes were blocked. Hows that for service?

What kind of scan? 

I had an internal one to measure my lining and ovarys and stuff and to check for PCOS over a year ago now and everything was okay.

I've had loads of scans but no bloody baby!!

I had one after my MC, another after my MC when I had my infection and another when I got refered to the gynae. Hopefully next one will have a nice healthy baby on it.

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwww I sure am FX for both of you an prayers are sent :( Lets hope at least someone gets a BFP that STICKS....its so sad I couldn't imagine getting pregger an having another MC :( I've only had one an it was hard enough and it still bugs me even though it was Xmas day 2002 :( but if I'd not had a MC I wouldn't have my Tyler bug.....and I duno I couldn't imagine life without him LOL....

So funny that we've been trying since my LO was just 1 year and 3 months old an now in a few more days hes going to be 2 OMG lol time FLIES!!!! I wanted the next two a year apart an figured I'd get pregnant real fast.....well it didn't quite work as planned!!


----------



## Serene123

cla said:


> As I said I've got the scan Tuesday and then Iam back at the hospital in april for my blood results back because they take over 3 months to do.
> It just seems for every to find somthing out

Those are the blood tests I had, and it came back as a clotting problem. 3 months will fly and I hope they can find out your problem :hugs:


----------



## cla

It's an internal one which I'm not looking forward to but I've got no option. Did they tell you there and then when you had the scan. 
It's horrible going to have a scan and there is no baby plus I'm on a downer about it because the last scan I had my baby had died


----------



## Serene123

Erm, is it your local hospital? I was referred to a specialist hospital for my tests so I was seen by a specialist straight after my scan. He said everything was fine x


----------



## cla

Thanks serene. What symptoms have you got because of the clotting ??


----------



## Serene123

I had 2 chemical pregnancies which my doctor and then a gyne agreed isn't normal considering my age and history x


----------



## cla

No the the hospital as sent me to have one but I won't be seeing anybody after


----------



## cla

Do you spot or anything ??


----------



## Serene123

I think you'll get your results with your blood results then. Not 100% sure though. My original scan was on my belly and was sent to the specialist hospital so that took longer but if you're being seen at your hospital and that's where your scan is hopefully they'll be able to tell you something there and then x


----------



## Serene123

cla said:


> Do you spot or anything ??

No spotting, severe cramps though x


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> It's an internal one which I'm not looking forward to but I've got no option. Did they tell you there and then when you had the scan.
> It's horrible going to have a scan and there is no baby plus I'm on a downer about it because the last scan I had my baby had died

No I had to wait 3 months for my scan result as the sonographer wouldnt give anything away.

Its awful being so long winded.

I am sorry honey. Big hugs.

xxxx


----------



## cla

That's what I was thinking I will have to wait till April, bloody hell the thing is I had a smear as well and I won't know if they where ok till then either.
When I have the scan I'm going to ask if they can see anything.
What have they given you to treat it ???


----------



## Serene123

I asked the woman at the scan and she told me she couldn't tell me anything :(

I was told to take aspirin from when I get my :bfp: but I've been naughty and started it at 7dpo...


----------



## cla

Really how hard Is it to say somthing is there or not


----------



## cla

My gyne said to carry on trying and I have and I've already had a chemical so how many more am I going to have before I see someone


----------



## 4magpies

It's not really their job though, and can you imagine if they told you something wrong how worried and angry you would be. Best for the consultant to look and tell you.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

It's really heartbreaking for me to hear of you gals talk about your struggles. I hope that you get answers soon and a healthy baby even sooner. My SIL could get pregnant easily..just couldnt' carry the baby..she had 4 miscarriages last year. And now she is due to have a baby girl next month. Please have hope...I know at times it's difficult, but if you don't have hope, you don't have anything. :)


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> My gyne said to carry on trying and I have and I've already had a chemical so how many more am I going to have before I see someone

Maybe just try asprin? Cant do any harm.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mellofishy said:


> It's really heartbreaking for me to hear of you gals talk about your struggles. I hope that you get answers soon and a healthy baby even sooner. My SIL could get pregnant easily..just couldnt' carry the baby..she had 4 miscarriages last year. And now she is due to have a baby girl next month. Please have hope...I know at times it's difficult, but if you don't have hope, you don't have anything. :)

Hope is the only thing keeping me going at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

You will be asked why you want it when you go in the chemist though.. :dohh: I got ID'd too!!


I'm hopeful, just feeling next month more than this one :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

ID's for asprin?! Haha. Bless you Toria.

xxxx


----------



## cla

I'd for aspirin you are joking lol 
Does asda sell it ???


----------



## cla

Mello is that a little bump I can see :)


----------



## Serene123

I got mine in Tesco, so probably x


----------



## cla

I will have to get some when do I start taking it ???
Sorry I haven't got a clue


----------



## Razcox

Yes they sell it in ASDA, its gastro coated stuff as well and about 89p. I tried it last time after my BFP, still waiting for my appointment too.


----------



## cla

How are you doing Hun xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

haha yup that's my bump. 16 weeks. Just about into maternity pants..not sure why I am waiting so long to do maternity pants this pregnancy...I have my Dr. appt on Thursday then hoping for ultrasound in 3 weeks! Still not sure if boy/girl...I knew I would have two boys..but this one?? not sure..I am hoping BOY though!


----------



## WifeyS

My speciliast and midwife and put me of the low dose asprin for this pregnancy. I took it upon myself to start taking it from CD1 and im still taking it now. When i saw my Midwife for the first time she suggested i start taking it but as I already had, it was all good. The specilist has asked that I take it until im 34 weeks xxxx

The cycle i got pregs i was also taking pre natal vits, the low dose apsrin, evening primrose until ovulation and the cough mixture until ovulation. 

I get my low dose apsrin from Boots, just pick it up off the shelf, the questions asked. Its with the normal asprin and parecetmol xx

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Ive got another scan tomorrow.....im so scared. 

Ive had one at 7 weeks and 8 weeks and tomorrow im in week 10! Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## squeal

Good luck Wifey, I hope everything is okay :)


----------



## AuntBug

Cla - I have a clotting factor and saw a spec when we were TTC. He said mine shoulnt affect pregnancy, but if I want to take baby aspirin go ahead, it won't hurt.

Wifey, good luck on your scan!


----------



## milosmum

Good luck tomorrow wifey xxx

Sorry to hear everyone is having to wait so long for their bloods/tests/ results. waiting is just terrible in the NHS especially since I know they will get the results within days but yet we have to wait months to hear them - very frustrating. Hope you can all keep up the PMA in the meantime.

AFM - think I missed that boat this month - only 7dpo but actually feel like AF is creeping up already! I have decided my fat belly/tight jeans is not a pregnancy symptom just a post-xmas symptom!

xxx


----------



## cla

Good luck wifey I can't wait to see how the baby as grown xx
How's everybody else doing xxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Right I've got my aspirin, now all I need to know is how much do I take ??
The dose I've got is 300mg xx


----------



## AuntBug

They told me to take baby aspirin, 81mg


----------



## cla

OMG mine are way to high


----------



## cla

I know this sounds stupid but what if I cut the tablet up into 4 and had 1 a day.
HELP


----------



## 4magpies

Cut it into 4 or 3 and have one a day would work I think.

xxx


----------



## cla

Well it's 75mg so I would have thought it would have been ok, I think lol


----------



## Razcox

That should be ok but in future you would be best to go for the low dose stuff rather then cut up the normal ones. Low dose is anything from 75 to 100mg x


----------



## cla

Thank you. I will start popping pills then


----------



## Razcox

Oh and make sure you take them with food as they are not gastro coated. x


----------



## 4magpies

AF just got me. :(

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Will probably be joining you shortly xx


----------



## cla

So sorry you pair xxxx


----------



## raisin

Hi girls

Sorry AF got you magpies and serene I hope yours stays away!

The asprin idea sounds interesting. I never heard of that before :thumbup:


----------



## cla

Could you lovely ladies have a look at these for me on eBay 190460516745 please and let me know if they are the right ones xxx


----------



## Razcox

They look ok and not badly priced. Found the ones i use:

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=30702

https://i.groceries.asda.com/g/504/753/5017353504753_21000_IDShot_2.jpeg


----------



## cla

Where they on the self xxx and how much did they cost ???
Did you find the item on eBay, I put the number in and it didn't work


----------



## Razcox

I found the item on Ebay ok, they have the gastro coating as well which is good when you are taking them long term. 

The ones from ASDA are with the other pain killers and stuff just a bit further down on the shelf. They are 83p.


----------



## cla

Oh I love a bargain I think I will get them from asda lol


----------



## 4magpies

I have a fs appointment girls! 19th Jan.

Wooooooo!


Xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Woohoo - that's soon Magpies. Good luck fx


----------



## Mellofishy

Sorry AF got ya Magpies...but I'm glad your appt. is made. FXed to get things going for ya!


----------



## WifeyS

My scan went really well today. I loved every second. 

I used the 75mg asprin too x


----------



## milosmum

MAgpies - sorry AF got you but great news on the FS appointment - thats really soon! Sure I will be joining you with AF soon!

Wifey - tell us all about the scan and we wnat piccies! 

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

So happy the scan went well, can't wait till my next one. Any pics?


----------



## Razcox

Wifey - So glad the scan went well but agree we need some piccies if you have any x

Magpies - Wooo hoo for the FS appointment!!! Thats quite soon as well they dont seem to give you much notice do they LOL. How long were you waiting in the end?

AFM - My temp was up to 37 this morning so i am in the LP AF due in about 2 weeks and then we can start TTC again :happydance:


----------



## cla

mag thats fantastic news, you will be getting your baby soon xx


wifey im glad everythingwent well, i cant wait to see the pics xxx
razcox whooooooooooooo to ttc again soon xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

I have my 16 week appt. this morning. Looking forward to hearing the little ones heartbeat. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay Magpies :) mines the 12th so we shall get answers together :) Woot woot! :) FX for you I bd'd last night an well :) woke up to this :)
 



Attached Files:







OPKCD11.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squeal

Mellofishy said:


> I have my 16 week appt. this morning. Looking forward to hearing the little ones heartbeat. :)

Did you get to? I had a different midwife, a crap appointment and she didn't offer to hear the HB. Not too worried as I have my Doppler but it's the principle of the matter!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well to make sure that green was positive I tried a FR OPK :) I'm O'ing and we BD late last night woot woot :) big chance :) yay!
 



Attached Files:







ImOingCD12.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## squeal

Good Luck Andrea! Looks like you have a great chance, those are some very dark lines!


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Andrea! Fx for you girl!

How did it go Mellowfishy?


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck andrea.

Xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

heard the little one's heartbeat..strong steady beat...didn't really give me a beats/minute, hope to schedule the ultrasound tomorrow to have it in 3 weeks!! YAY!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww thats amazing :) can't wait to see pics :) mello! Thanks girls we BD tonight just in case although my OPK's have gotten much lighter since earlier today ;)


----------



## cla

mello thats great everything went well hun xxx
andrea loving those opks, hopefully you have done it xxxxxxxxxxx
hows the rest of my ladies doing xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

So happy to hear Mellowfishey. My next one is Feb 7th.

Fx for you Andrea. Hope the tww goes by fast.


----------



## cla

how are you doing aunt xxx
did you have much cm after ov ??


----------



## AuntBug

Hi cla! I'm doing ok, feel really pregnant. Tired, queasy, breaking out, hungry all the time and super bloated.

I didn't use OPK the month we conceived, but did have ewcm and pain, so I got to BDing right away.

How's it going for you this month?


----------



## WifeyS

This was my scan pic - 10 weeks 2 days 

I have had a scan at 7 weeks 2 days, 8 weeks and 3 days and 10 weeks and 2 days and I honestly am in shock at how much the baby has changed in each scan. I have my 12 week scan on the 17th and I just cant wait xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00682-20110105-1729.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

What a lovely pic xxx


----------



## milosmum

Wifey - gorgeous picture bubs looks very comfy xxx


----------



## milosmum

hows everyone else doing anyone got anyone else actually in the TWW at the moment?
I've got absolutely no symptoms at all - can't even pretend, not a niggle not a thing! Guess I will find out if AF gets me in a few days.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Don't lose hope Milosmum, I had no symptoms before my bfp. I was SURE AF was on the way. Fx


----------



## 4magpies

I am cd5 today as af got me. 

Waiting to ov. Zzzz.

Unsure if I should use opks or its all pointless.

Xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh magpies - it must be worth at least having a try this month. How many stories do you hear of people getting their natural BFPs the month before they go to the FS! Would be lovely for that to be you too
xxx


----------



## milosmum

AuntBug said:


> Don't lose hope Milosmum, I had no symptoms before my bfp. I was SURE AF was on the way. Fx

Thanks auntbug would be lovely to be BFP this month - only 2 days til AF is due so I am just going to wait it out. Can't even make up any niggles or signs to make me test early! If she doesn't show by Tuesday night I might test wed morning and see what I get

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

We will still be trying just don't know if i should bother wasting more money on opks.

I have my Fx'd for you milosmum.

Xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Magpies, I didn't use any opks the month I get my bfp, they were driving me crazy so I took the month off. Also, didn't get my pos until the day af was due.

Fx for both of you!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the info. I don't feel like bothering with them. I always feel o anyway...

Xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! 

Lovely picture wifey it really is amazing how much they change in just two weeks.

Still in limbo land here but only a week or so until AF is due and its back to TTC. Managed to lose 4lb last week so hoping to lose some more weigh this week and get my BMI below 30 before we TTC again.


----------



## morri

I totally missed the right time I think. I ov d only 2 days alter than usually :p


----------



## cla

raz thats fantastic about the weight loss are you feeling possitive with ttc againxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah i am i am going to use my soy again which helped last time and keep everything crossed. Would love to get a :bfp: in my first couple of months trying again and have an Autumn baby


----------



## cla

im with you there it would be lovely to get a bfp asap. 
did you say you was having tests done ???


----------



## Razcox

We had a loads of blood taken and sent to the recurrent MC FS but they said it will take 3 months to get an appointment with him and go over the results. Depending on the bloods may have other testing but go to wait and see. If i dont have a letter come through early feb i will call and chase as we were refered and had the bloods taken early Dec just after the MMC.


----------



## cla

Those are the bloods I have had done and the take 3 months so I've got to go back April which is ages away. Plus I've got to have a scan tomorrow


----------



## Razcox

Whats the scan for? We got ours done ASAP to get the ball rolling as i was at the hospital anyway.


----------



## cla

It's to check everything is ok up there.


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everything goes okay cla.

8 days till my appointment! Eeek.

Raz well done on the loss. I am on mega diet to get my bmi under 30 incase I need IVF.

xxx


----------



## cla

Good 8days not long left do you have an idea what they will say or do


----------



## Razcox

You will have to fill us all in on how it went as we are still both waiting on the NHS!


----------



## 4magpies

Well my gynae was useless and didnt gave me a vague idea that one tube is blocked/damaged and I though the other one was okay until I went back the other week and she said both are damaged. So be nice to have the proper diagnosis from the FS.

Gynae said something about another op to fix my tubes, kinda cut and stick kinda job. So maybe that? If not it will be IVF I think?

Don't think they will give me clomid or anything cause I already ovulate.

NHS is rubbish. I was really surprised I got an appointment so quickly!! I thought I would be waiting months like I was for my others.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Well the more i read the more i think i may have a auto immune problem and will need some help to carry. Some things keep standing out in my reading about recurrent MC. 

Really hope you get some good news in 8 days and its great to finally have people helping you x


----------



## 4magpies

I think it will just be a relief.

I just feel like a faliure of a woman.

The more people I hear about getting pregnant when they "werent even trying" is starting to get to me.

Why do some people get life so easy? Then us lot get it so hard work?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I am soooo happy for you Magpies :)....I go on Wednesday afternoon.....and eh I can't stop worrying bout whats wrong with me....I'm sure I'm just fine and shes going to reassure me....we shall see what happens though! I'm 4dpo lol so lets pray I don't need her for that problem only for a baby dr. LOL Shes a FS and a high risk OB! :) lets pray thats what I see her for!


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck andrea.

I sorta know whats wrong with me. I am more worried about the results of OH's SA. As its not so bad if one of us is broken? But both...? Thats gonna be hard to fix. And I can't mention this to him as I feel like I will insult his manhood and its the last thing I want to do.

xxx


----------



## cla

Is it me or is everybody bloody pregnant, every time I put the tv on someone else is having a baby


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> Is it me or is everybody bloody pregnant, every time I put the tv on someone else is having a baby

I know they are everywhere! There has been 6 at work since we started TTC and another 6 at home. Its like some one up there is just rubbing it in!

I want to know how these super skinny celebs manage to get pregnant! I always though being too skinny was even worse for TTC then being too over weight??


----------



## 4magpies

Victoria beckham being a prime example there. Really annoyed me for some reason when I heard she was pg.

xx


----------



## cla

I bet she as treatment as well to have a girl


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> I bet she as treatment as well to have a girl

Wouldn't surprise me cla.

Sad really.

I wish I had the money to just go out and buy myself some IVF right now. Lol.

xxx


----------



## cla

My is life so easy for some and fxxxxxg hard for us


----------



## 4magpies

Because the powers that be like to test us and it makes us better people for having to strive for what we want.... Hmmmm....

Some words for you all..

I have this on my 1st post of my Journal and I like to read it when I am feeling hopeless and down....

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother 

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was worried about my DHs SA results as well but his were WELL ABOVE normal....so there was no problem there.....I wonder if TOO many could be an issue though like spermies fighting over my egg? LOL I duno if that makes sense or them "running over eachother" who knows LOL....I'm definitely going to try and find an answer. I think I have endo :( its kind of obvious over the years just no one ever done anything to fix it or help me out with it :( we shall see :( its just a waiting game :(


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I know what you mean.

FX'd my other halfs are okay. I'm hoping and praying for that one break!! Haha.

I had suspected endo thats why I had a lap, just turns out I am riddled with scar tissue. :(

Which is better than endo but still not fab.

xxx


----------



## cla

Mag thats a lovely poem, it may take time but we will get our babies. It's just so hard sometimes xx
Andrea I hope you get your answers Hun xxx


----------



## cla

Mag have they said what damaged your tubes ??


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> Mag thats a lovely poem, it may take time but we will get our babies. It's just so hard sometimes xx
> Andrea I hope you get your answers Hun xxx

It's lovely, if you ever need to reread its at the start of my journal.



cla said:


> Mag have they said what damaged your tubes ??

I contracted PID (pelvic imflammatory disease) after I got an infection after my MC.

:(

xxx


----------



## cla

Bloody hell and that caused the damage could have the drs prevented it xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's partly my fault, DTD to early and used tampons cause I couldnt stand sanitary towels. Because my cervix was still open it left me open for infection.

I was in alot of pain and I just thought it was still to do with the MC, I was embarassed and naive so I put off going the docs. After months of spotting and discharge and pain I went the docs they send me straight the hospital, I was diagnosed and give a big long course of antibiotics.

Just wish I had been more aware. Me being stupid has got me this way and thats what hurts the most you know?

I was only young, knew nothing about pregnancy or those things, had never been to a gynae or been examined before. Daft really.

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wonder if my previous C section could cause some issues....I duno? I didn't have a problem getting pregnant with Trysten and 50,000 or less count sperm count in the other half at the time so I wasn't honestly thinking pregnancy would happen then....but somehow and some reason I got blessed with the best little baby in the world :)


----------



## cla

Mag I'm so sorry Hun . I've had my first smear when I went to the hospital, why do we hate being messed with when the drs have seen it all before


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girlies.

How are we all today? Hope your all good.

xxx


----------



## cla

Morning mag hope you are ok xxx
Well I've started to bleed today but it is really light. I should have my scan at 12 so I've phoned them and asked if I can still have it and she said yes it's up to me.
So what do I do xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Go for it. I came on the day before I had to have my lap & dye. 

Never know how long you may have to wait for another.

xxx


----------



## cla

Was you heavy xx


----------



## Razcox

I say go too! I had an internal scan while bleeding the day after i passed the pregnacy so was bleebing quite a lot and it was fine. As Magpies says you never know when you will get another otherwise. x


----------



## cla

Ok then I'm going. Thank you all so much.
God I'm not looking forward to it :(


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah very, they still managed to do the dye test too.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Will be thinking of you and let us know how you get on x


----------



## cla

Well it seems to have stopped so hopefully it stays that way.
Thankyou you are both stars xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah deffo let us know how you get on honey.

xxx

:hugs:


----------



## cla

I will be going in a bit. Did you have to have a full bladder xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah for my external one I did. Internal no.

Never needed to pee so much in my life. Horrid when they are pressing on your body too.

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Cla -fx


----------



## cla

Ive had it done and there was nothing to worry about silly me.
I asked if my results would go back to the hospital and she said yes. 
I told her that I would have to wait till April for the results so at the end of the exam she told me that she could not see anything wrong with. She was so nice


----------



## 4magpies

Awww thats lovely cla. Awesome news.

All they found on mine was a cyst on my left but by the time they had done my lap it had disappeared.

xxx


----------



## cla

Thanks mag the lady was so nice she said I will have a better 2011


----------



## Razcox

Yeah thats great news so pleased for you x


----------



## 4magpies

I hope we all have a better year this year honey. And go into 2012 with babys or bumps.

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

So happy for you Cla!


----------



## milosmum

cla said:


> Thanks mag the lady was so nice she said I will have a better 2011

Cla she sounds like a lovely scanner and I like her PMA for 2011!

I gave in and tested this morning BFN! Now 14dpo and still no AF. Pants!
I am now having over 5 week cycles which means it is ages til ovulating time again!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> I hope we all have a better year this year honey. And go into 2012 with babys or bumps.
> 
> xxx

Quite agree thats my plan for 2011/2012 xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats rubbish milos mum. I find I have a longer cycle when I ov from my totally blocked tube... or are yours all getting longer?

Hope your good. Sorry about the BFN. :(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

milosmum said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all have a better year this year honey. And go into 2012 with babys or bumps.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Quite agree thats my plan for 2011/2012 xxxClick to expand...

We WILL get there. 

PMA PMA PMA PMA!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

changed the title girlies! hope thats okay

xxx


----------



## milosmum

loving the PMA mags I need lots today - I am alright, just a bit disappointed. Actually you might have a point about the longer cycles form the 'wrong' side. I have cycles 32-36 days and maybe the longer ones are when I ovulate from the left?

I just hope I ovulate from the right next month and we get a crack at the eggy!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My rights my better side too. Haha.

Damn stupid lefty. :(

I'm kinda up and down all the time at the mo. Was in tears last night watching OBEM and OH was miffed as to why I want to watch something that I know is gonna make me cry. I just cant wait for it to be me. So jealous of these ladies screaming in pain? Daft eh?!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Oh i love OBEM and for some reason it doesnt upset me! No idea why as the sight of a big bump often does!


----------



## 4magpies

It's happy crying though sort it. I tried to explain that. He didnt get it... men!? 

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi 4Magpies can I join? AF is due 19th January - ticker is wrong I'm 6dpo xxx how are you doing sweet?


----------



## Razcox

I must admit though it does make me angry sometimes when you seen these women with loads of kids and neither work or the teen mums with the dopey looking BF who seem a bit clueless . . . Adds to the 'This is so unfair' feeling.


----------



## 4magpies

Jennifaerie said:


> Hi 4Magpies can I join? AF is due 19th January - ticker is wrong I'm 6dpo xxx how are you doing sweet?

Welcome Jen, more the merrier. We are all at random places in our cycle (or some ladies are preggy and stick around which is lovely) but its a good little support group. Always someone here to talk to.

I'm good. How are you doing? I'm waiting to ov and to see the FS. Cant wait!! 



Razcox said:


> I must admit though it does make me angry sometimes when you seen these women with loads of kids and neither work or the teen mums with the dopey looking BF who seem a bit clueless . . . Adds to the 'This is so unfair' feeling.

Yeah, its one thing that annoys me a little. I just want ONE baby. Just one. And I am done forever. I will be happy. Just want the chance to be a mummy.

It annoys me when people have loads of kids that they clearly cant afford. Then theres us none. :(

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh I just watched OBEM on 4OD and it made me cry too - just when the babies arrived so cute! I am feeling very jealous of all the bumps and pregnant ladies at the momwnt!

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit up and down magpies, I hope your FS appointment gives you a bit more information and a plan to make you feel more positive. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I will just feel better when we have a plan and know what is going on. Right now it just feel like I'm floating about. Don't even know if there is any point TTC naturally still IYGWIM?

Just want some answers and a direction then I will be okay.

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Stranger things have happened sweet xx when are u seeing FS? One of my friend IRL has no ovary on one side and no tube on the other, she and her DH have to try for a year anyway before they get IVF it just seems so stoopid sometimes!


----------



## 4magpies

A week tomorrow.

I think with my PCT there isnt a set time for IVF. I hope they can do something else for me before that though.

Guess I will find out next week.

Anything new?

Im just waiting to finish work and go get weighed. Just hope I have lost!

xxx


----------



## milosmum

I know what you mean about needing a plan - its easier if you have a course of action and makes you feel better.

I am sure there is still plenty of reason to keep TTC naturally as well though - you do hear of those little miracles which the doctors said would never happen!

I can't believe thats its nearly a year since we started TTC (took my last pill at end of Feb last year), would be lovely to be pregnant by then but guess we will just have to wait and hope! Think I will try the SMEP again next cycle - it worked last time round when we got our BFP so DH won't know what hits him again next month!

I am joining you on the weight loss plan too, have about 2 stone to loose (again! - lost it all for our wedding and now its all gone back on) back on the WW for me. DH has gained a bit of a pot belly over xmas too so he is joining me with the healthy eating which should make it easier for me too. 

xxx

In fact i've just edited this and added a weight loss ticker for a bit of encouragement! Only problem is I'm hungry - again!


----------



## cla

Lovin the new title come on girls we can do it.


----------



## 4magpies

I just did half an hour on my Wii fit.

Woo. 

I only lost a lb this week. Hoping for 4 next week. Then its just 1st to go.

Xxx


----------



## cla

It's better then nothing Hun xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Il bet you wouldn't want that lb back though! Nothing new with me. Off work yest and today as I'm not well :-( all dizzy, fluey and sick. Hope it doesn't scupper my chances :-( trying to decide how soon I can test without being a crazy person (il ignore the test 5dpo lol..never happened!) woo only 1 week to go till fs! You have to let me know how u get on! I'm away from the day after. Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nooo deffo wouldnt want it back. Come on 4lbs this week!!!! Haha.

I will update here when I get back to work after my appointment and my journal (in my sig).

I'm a big advocate of not testing early Jen but everyone is different. I used to and it used to drive me nuts, now I dont I am not so nuts.

After 5 cycles TTC and a good 6 months NTNP I think the novelty as worn off.

Morning girls hope we are all good.

xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning Cla. I'm good but starving! Will all be worth it in the end. Lol.

xxx


----------



## cla

what have you got nice for your dinner xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I've got some rice and keema I made the other night!! Mmm.

It's dead spicy though.

xxx


----------



## cla

i love things spicy so im coming for t


----------



## Razcox

we were naughty last night and had dominoes pizza! It was yummy :)


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Your welcome cla. I make stuff so spicy I cant eat it all but I love it and stops me getting fat! Haha.

Mmmm dominos Raz, not had it in ages.

xxx


----------



## cla

pizza i love pizza its my fave but keith hates it


----------



## 4magpies

How can anyone hate pizza?!

At VW where I went last week they have a stone baked pizza oven in the canteen! Its awesome.

xxx


----------



## cla

He says it's boring. I could eat it every night mmmmm


----------



## Razcox

I never liked Pizza until i was 17, but then i was a VERY fussy eater until i went to uni and was suddenly poor. Thats why i was a size 14 though and i am now a size 18 LOL

Making up for it tonight though with a quorn burger and home made potato wedges. Had a salad for my lunch too so been good today. We allow ourselves one night of being naughy with the diet a week which stops us cheating. One meal thats over the 600 kcal limit a week really doesnt effect the overall weight loss in the week i have found.


----------



## cla

It's better to have a treat, there would be no point in anything if you couldn't have a take away


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I tend to have a treat at weekend.

You cant deny yourself or you will just fail.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

We have pizza on tuesday as they have an offer of two for one! Going to the cinema over the weekend and will have a ben and jerry's ice cream too. My brother is one of the managers so we get free tickets but have to buy a drink or some food to make up for it.


----------



## milosmum

Aghh stop talkng about pizza!!! I've only just hoped back on the weight watchers band wagon, I can't cheat yet (i will save that for the weekend!)

Still no AF, I just love it when she keeps me waiting.

Any ideas on what will get my cycles going a bit more regular/shorter?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Today I'm going to the doctors and well my chart looks kinda good this month :)


----------



## 4magpies

Cool andrea. Let us know how you get on. 

Milo; Soy & agnus castus. But I have heard good and bad about both.

I'm lucky that my cycles are not too long and pretty regular. 

xxx


----------



## cla

Good luck Andrea let us know how you get on xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks girls! How are you feeling Magpies? Cla how about you? 
Magpies me an you have pretty similar cycles I feel guilty that we have more chances than women with the longer cycles but then again.....I can't get pregnant anyways it seems so its taking just as long as if I'd had long cycles!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah snap. Just can't win can we.

Oh to have perfect cycles and to be catch 1st time. Some people dont know how lucky they are!!

I'm feeling okay. Been having some ov type pains in my left side. Far to early for that. Hope its not indicating I am going to be o'ing from my crap side again this month. :(

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

FX you'll ov from right hun! xx


----------



## cla

I'm good andrea just waiting for af to come


----------



## Mellofishy

cla...are you going to test?


----------



## cla

I've tested and bfn , I didn't expect anything else lol


----------



## AuntBug

cla said:


> I've tested and bfn , I didn't expect anything else lol

I didn't get my :bfp: until af was due. Not over yet girl - PMA!


----------



## cla

Thanks for the pmA but I've been spotting brown and red for the last couple of days so I know there is nothing in there :(


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry cla.

Xxx


----------



## raisin

Hi Girls :hi:

I just wanted to pop in to say I love the new thread name. PMA all the way! 

I hope you all get your BFP very soon.

:flower:


----------



## cla

I'm alright mag I know nothing would happen this cycle as it's the first month since the chemical. 
Is anybody fed up of ttc? I just feel drained from it


----------



## cla

Raisin when's the scan Hun


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks raisin.

I'm fed up of it cla. It's mentally draining.

Xxx


----------



## cla

The thought of another session lol 
I'm to old for this


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Raisin when's the scan Hun

On Monday! I need a bit of your PMA because I'm so scared I will go and they will say I'm having another mc. :nope: I have had extremely bad IBS flare-ups and had to go the hospital today. Dr thinks baby will be ok but I need to wait until Monday to find out. 

Are you still doing SMEP? Don't be disheartened. I know ttc is hard but keep your PMA that you will get your BFP very very soon! [-o&lt;


----------



## cla

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun. And I can't wait to see the pic, don't forget to post it on here I love seeing little babies xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im young and im starting to feel I can't be bothered anymore. Lol.

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im young and im starting to feel I can't be bothered anymore. Lol.

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Fx'd for you raisin.

Xxx


----------



## cla

I'm 30 September and I think I've had enough sex, why can't we do it when we are a sleep


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: good luck Raisin.

When I got fed up with TTC and stopped trying, it happened. Just DTD when you want to ladies. Fx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls.....its been one heck of a day......I am so teary eyed an just totally in my own little world my daddy has been gone almost 3 years and its got me down a lot today for some reason. Its my little guys birthday this weekend I sure hope I can purk myself up some but its going to be hard.

The appointment with the FS went AMAZING I couldn't have asked that it gone any better. She said she was concerned because of the pains and spotting between periods and that my cycles are really short. I do know this cycle I ovulated off my left fallopian tube! That was a plus she found NOTHING wrong with me on the ultrasound but wants to do a endometrial biopsy......soooooooo she wouldn't do it today because she thinks I'm already pregnant or going to be for some reason she said she had a bad feeling about going into my cervix and sucking the biopsy out today....so she said IF I start my period to call her and let her know as soon as so she can do the biopsy the week after to see if I have endometriosis and if thats negative she'll do laproscopy! I'm kind of scared but finally knowing I am getting somewhere either way this cycle if AF comes I get more tests and if AF doesn't come I have found the perfect OB/GYN and am very very happy! I am HAPPY but feeling awful I have the worst heartburn ever feels like I'm going to throw up.....blah have had it a few days an today my bb's have sharp shooting pains in them.....I hope everyone has a great night ...HUGS EVERYONE! Apparently if I don't have a pregnancy this cycle there will be no chance next cycle because no sexual intercourse 14 days after procedure

LOOKS A LITTLE PAINFUL OMG lets PRAY I don't have to have this!



Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SchZAuGI22s


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Raisin i'm sure everything will be fine x

Temp dropped here this morning so think that AF is round the corner, first one since end Sept! Will be back TTC then and hoping to get another BFP before my DH's birthday in April.


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck Raz.

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Good morning girls sorry about that video I finally figured out I had to put the link in the middle of the spoiler for it to work...woopsy sorry it showed up big time on screen didn't mean for it to :(:blush:

Anyways figured my temps would dip or something for the heck of it today but still not at all they are climbing on up :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.png
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 4magpies

Thats a very good sign. When are you testing?

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Yeah Andrea! Test, test, test!


----------



## cla

Well I'm with you lovely ladies next month af got me a day early.


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry cla.

xxx


----------



## cla

I'm alright just glad my body Is the same after the chemical.
I just feel drained and my head is not with anything


----------



## milosmum

oooh andrea your chart looks good I think you should TEST!!!

Good luck with the scan Raisin - can't wait to see the piccies!

cla sorry AF got you but I hope you can stay with us on the TTC bandwagon!

AF got me too - 36 day cycle! PANTS that means if they stay that long I won't even ovulate in January! Used to be 32 days before the M/c so.... I would like to order one 32 day cycle with ovulation from my right ovary please, pretty please? 

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Ohh sorry the :witch: got you ladies but as i think she is due here in the next couple of days will be great to be cycle buddies :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

OMGGGGGG CBA with work today.

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

raisin said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> Raisin when's the scan Hun
> 
> On Monday! I need a bit of your PMA because I'm so scared I will go and they will say I'm having another mc. :nope: I have had extremely bad IBS flare-ups and had to go the hospital today. Dr thinks baby will be ok but I need to wait until Monday to find out.
> 
> Are you still doing SMEP? Don't be disheartened. I know ttc is hard but keep your PMA that you will get your BFP very very soon! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Ive got my scan Monday too - what time have you got yours? Mine is at 9am then an appointment at 9.15 with my specialist....

I havent felt pregs all week so feeling a bit negative to be honest xx


----------



## cla

It's all our month next month fingers crossed xxx


----------



## milosmum

Quite agree Cla - next month is it for all of us! xxx


----------



## cla

We will all be really close in our cycles this time, so we can symtom spot together


----------



## 4magpies

Im way far ahead of you lot. :(

X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did a FRER this morning I think BFN...then took a cheapie test and didn't look at it til I got back from DS's doctors appt. we were running late an I totally forgot to look at the test....so here is the FRER an the dried up IC.....You can see I accidentally messed up the IC when I bent it to see in the light by the window...woopsy but o well LOL
 



Attached Files:







FRER7dpo.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









Edited1.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 2









Evap7dpo2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









Evap7dpo4.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry about bfn. Still very early tho.

Xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well after thinking my pre AF temp drop was in progress yesterday it seems i was wrong. Temps gone up today so looks like i still have a few more days to wait. No idea how many DPO i am though so guess i shouldnt be surprised. CD 32 and counting!

AndreaFlorida - Sorry about the BFN, but as magpie says may be a bit early x


----------



## 4magpies

Could it be an implantation dip??!

xxx


----------



## cla

Morning my lovely ladies.
Andria soz about bfn but you still have got loads of time left will you be testing today xx
Mag how are you my lovely xxx
And Raz I hope it's a good rise and somthing is in there xx


----------



## Razcox

Well i feel a bit stuffy today so i think it may well be because i have a cold on the way


----------



## cla

Isn't a cold an early symptom xx


----------



## Razcox

No idea TBH i have had a few 'symptoms' but i just dont trust them because of everything else going on and the fact we only DTD 3 times since the MC.


----------



## 4magpies

You never know honey!

xxx


----------



## cla

It only takes once Hun. When are you going to test xx


----------



## Razcox

Will test monday morning i think or Sunday if the shopping arrives before i have to pee!


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck honey have everything crossed for you (except my legs!).

xxx


----------



## cla

Good luck Hun xxx
Well my af came yesterday but it's really really light today sorry tmi I haven't even filled a pad what the hell is going on


----------



## milosmum

sounds a bit confusing cla - maybe AF will return to normal tomorrow. I have had a few weird AFs since the ectopica last year and on one of them AF was really light first day, full on second day and third day she was gone! Sorry if thats TMI but it was really odd!

GL for the testing Razcox.

I am going TTC mad just bought 20 digital OPKs on ebay last night and been in the shops today and bought 3 HPTs cause they were on special offer! TTC is expensive too!

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

My last af was really strange. 5 days early, 3 days super light, 3 days of the heaviest I've ever, ever had, and lasted 7 days. It was crazy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GL everyone I'm still waiting :( no such luck my way no BFP yet...I know its early though!


----------



## AuntBug

There's still time Andrea. I didn't get mine until AF was due.


----------



## Mellofishy

morning gals


----------



## AuntBug

Wow mellofishey, I can't believe you're 18 weeks already. Almost halfway there!


----------



## milosmum

Hmmm we appear to have moved - tonight this thread is in the TWW section AND in the TTC groups and discussions section! How did that happen? Where are we going to end up???

Hope everyone is well. I am waiting for AF to leave and then its another LONG TWW until ovulation!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!!

AF has arrived here this morning but had a big temp drop the last two days so i knew she was coming. Now back to normal and back to TTC, just to to reset my CBFM and try to remember which days to take my soy!


----------



## Mellofishy

Good Luck Raz...

I know..I can't believe I'm this far either...ultrasound is set for next Wed. so just 9 more days of not knowing what we're having...I hope baby is cooperative! I'm anxious to know!


----------



## cla

Raz I hope you get a possitive test soon Hun xx


----------



## WifeyS

Hi everyone, 

How are you all getting on - any more BFPs yet? 

I had my 12 weeks scan today and everything went really well xx


----------



## 4magpies

Awww thats lovely Wifey.

Nope no more BFP's unfortunatly, we gotta be due another one soon girls?!

xxx


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on the scan wifey great news. 

Mellofishy can't wait to hear what you are having - have you ot any 'feelings' or suspicions about what you are having?

Magpies I agree we must be due a BFP soon but it won't be me it is still 2 weeks til I ovulate let alone get into the 2ww. Although i am busy with work for the next 2 weekends so that should make it go quicker!

Hows everyone else doing in their cycles - anyone near ovulating? 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I should ov this week.

Xx


----------



## cla

Wifey I love the scan hun I bet you are over the moon xx
I've been to the doctors today and he thinks I've got arthritis so Ive got to have my bloods done tomorrow. Bp is still high, the doctor can't believe what's wrong with me. 
He as told be to have more sex because it helps to lower it lol


----------



## raisin

WifeyS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are you all getting on - any more BFPs yet?
> 
> I had my 12 weeks scan today and everything went really well xx

That's great wifey! :happydance:

I had mine today too. Never been so scared but it went really well. I posted some pics in first tri:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ad-my-12-week-scan-today-any-nub-guesses.html

I've got everything crossed for the rest of you to get your BFP very soon! :baby:


----------



## cla

Raisin that's a lovely baby you have I there. 
As for nub guesses I haven't got a clue but I say boy xx


----------



## Mellofishy

why is our thread at the very end? Must be because we have over 3600 posts? LOL


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Big nice update in my journal about FS if you wanna read.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

just read your journal honey - brilliant news so pleased for you xxx


----------



## cla

Mag I've just read it, that's fantastic news all that worrying for nothing xxxx
So swim little spermies and do your job xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls...

In 2WW now. Might just DTD one last time tonight, but not gonna force it out of OH, we are knackered from the last 4 days!! Lol.

Think my chances are pretty good so please cross everything but your legs for me.

xxx


----------



## cla

Everything is crossed for you Hun xx
So you have done the deed 4 times? 
I'm dreading the bding I'm that tired I can't do it


----------



## 4magpies

CD's 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15.

CD16 today. Lol.

I am poop'd. See if I can get one in tonight for good measure. Not really fussed if not though. Think we have it covered.

xxx


----------



## cla

Bloody hell mag I think you have got us all covered lol no wonder you are knackered


----------



## 4magpies

OH tried the I am too tired routine last night. I was like NO WAY, you not recon I am tired too? Haha.

Think I am covered then if I ov'd CD15?

xxx


----------



## cla

I get a lot of that off mine so I sulk then I get my own way lol


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Snap.

I go "alllll the things I do for you?!? i just want a little sex and you cant even do that... man up!!"

xxx


----------



## cla

I'm loving the man up I will have tO try that.
When I've ov I say you only got tonight then you can have a break


----------



## 4magpies

See he doesnt like to know I am oving as it freaks him out a bit I think and puts him under pressure. But he must realise because I turn into a sex mad freak for a week or so!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

Bloody hell we are the same the only time I want sex is when I see a possitive opk lol


----------



## Razcox

LOL you pair are making me laugh!!! This was my DHs complaint that i was only ever interesed in him when i was fertile and he felt used!!! Make more of an effort to jump in other times of the month now too.


----------



## 4magpies

I do try but I dont put up as much of a fight to get it. His sex drive isnt fantastic. Lol.

xxx


----------



## cla

Razcox it makes a change a man feeling used 
Wait till we get our baby we won't be after it anymore, they can hang it up lol


----------



## Razcox

lol i doubt that with the last pregnacy we didnt DTD from the time of the BFP until after my scan at 11 weeks showed it had all gone wrong. I jumped him that night i was so deprived!


----------



## 4magpies

I don't know if we will be DTD when I get my BFP. 

See how I feel I guess??

xx


----------



## cla

He ain't getting nothing until the baby will be born so he will have to use his hand lol


----------



## Razcox

We were both too scared too, and if anything bad have happened i would have blamed myself for DTD even though i know its safe and wouldnt have been the cause . .


----------



## AuntBug

We've DTD a handful of times since my :bfp: but my once really high sex drive is all gone. I have no interest or energy since I got pregnant.


----------



## cla

Hopefully it comes back Hun and you will both be at it like rabbits lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK...I have a Question :( my AF is due today an my temp is still way high and BFN :( on my test whats wrong?


----------



## cla

I was wondering where you was hiding. I haven't got a clue Hun on temps xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks chicka-cla :) ;) I gotta call the dr. as soon as AF comes and according to my temps shes not coming and the dr is gonna wonder where I AM LOL Sorry I had a REALLY bad day emotional breakdowns etc. and I figured AF was on her way but apparently shes hiding :) lol


----------



## cla

So there is no line at all xx


----------



## 4magpies

Could just be a late BFP!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Or you ov'd later than you thought?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nope no line at all even went out an got a FRER to make sure.....and NOTHING.....Oh well I feel achy in my hips so I guess shes gonna show just late tonight probably while sleeping an tomorrow morning temp will dip like crazy :(


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry Andrea. Heres to next month!!

Is it your little mans 2nd birthday today? Happy birthday to him and you mummy!!

My boobs are hurting already!! Lol. 1DPO. Gotta love it. Least I know I deffo ov'd now anyway.

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

His birthday was Monday :) I can't believe hes TWO lol makes me feel OLDER....but the other one is gonna be EIGHT and I can't even believe that.....hes still my little baby boy just all growing up on me :(


----------



## 4magpies

AndreaFlorida said:


> His birthday was Monday :) I can't believe hes TWO lol makes me feel OLDER....but the other one is gonna be EIGHT and I can't even believe that.....hes still my little baby boy just all growing up on me :(

Awwww. Its just you ticker makes it look like today! Haha.

You will have another baby soon before you know it.

Would you like another boy? Or a girl for a change?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't care what it is long as its healthy baby :) lol.....and if its not I'm done having babies and going to take care of one who needs me most :) I'm so tempted to just freaking say IM PREGNANT and live with it until I get anything else to prove me wrong LOL...I'm going insane over here wondering where she is ???? Is it really possible to not be testing positive at 14dpo???


----------



## cla

Here is a late birthday wish for your little boy, I hope he had a good day and soz about the bfn it might just be to early


----------



## milosmum

hey ladies - lots of gossip on here today! Cla and Magpies - my DH is the same - I try not to tell him when I ov so he doesn't feel the pressure but he just guesses since I jump on him all the time in the week or so before! 

I just point out that he complains when I dont make an effort and that shuts him up!

Doing the SMEP again this month so he is sure to notice what I am up to soon - all that BDing!

Andrea - praying its a late BFP and AF stays away xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

An update----LOL THERE IS NO UPDATE :) I'm still NOT PREGNANT and still have no AF :) lol hmph what to do about it now....I have a slight back ache but nothing suggesting :witch: sooooo I guess to another couple of days to waiting I'm going to not test tomorrow if at all possible :)


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry Andrea, good luck on the agonizing wait. It's not over till she rears her ugly head!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't think shes coming girls :( I think I really should call the doctor something is off progesterone or SOMETHING is not working....:( WHY ME :( still a BFN with flying high temps WHY ME?


----------



## cla

Hun I'm sorry you are feeling like this xxx my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have something faint on my FRER tonight maybe tomorrow will be BLAZING POSITIVE :) FX :)


----------



## AuntBug

Oh, I have everything crossed for you - even my legs!! Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That would be a pleasure :) my edd would be Sept. 30, 2011 :) a month a few days after yours :) you never know ;)


----------



## 4magpies

Fx'd for you honey. I will be testing this time next week.

Xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

FX (and everything else too) for you both! xxx I've got to wait until the 18th Feb now!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Jen.

How you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aunt Bug can I hold your hand I'm here and I'm scared and terrified because my test was so faint :( I almost wouldn't call it a positive....but with DS I didnt get positive til almost 2 weeks late....but OMG :( I want a DARK BFP and when the test dried its so faint it almost is gone completely I can barely see it with own eyes :( I couldn't even do the digital if I wanted to :( it'd be definite BFN...


----------



## milosmum

oh andrea good luck for your next test - it is sounding hopeful to me especially since you got a late BFP with you son!

FXed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Not feeling the PMA today i'm afraid got some results from the gentic testing and i have Balanced translocation of chromosome 13 and 14. There is nothing they can do about this and i now have a 25% of having a MC every time we get pregnant. oh and its harder for me to get pregnant as 50% of my eggs are duff before i have even started . . .


----------



## 4magpies

Razcox said:


> Hey all! Not feeling the PMA today i'm afraid got some results from the gentic testing and i have Balanced translocation of chromosome 13 and 14. There is nothing they can do about this and i now have a 25% of having a MC every time we get pregnant. oh and its harder for me to get pregnant as 50% of my eggs are duff before i have even started . . .

Ahh honey. :hugs:

I am sorry for the bad news... but statisticly, if you have had 3 miscarriges you chances for full term next time round are pretty good!!

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh no :( Raz I'm so sorry hunny :( My goodness thats awful :( I'll be praying for you every night before I go to bed for your BFP :) and everyone else of course :) :hugs: :hug: Maybe you'll be blessed with a wonderful surprise little bean sometime in the near future :)


----------



## AuntBug

Oh Raz, I'm so sorry. I think Magpies is right, you're due for a sticky lil bean.

Andrea, I'm on pins and needles with you :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Aunt Bug :) I definitely know without a doubt.....but my tests just aren't dark yet...and I'd add the pics but honestly they give it NO help and everyone will just say BFN even though IRL they were darker than I've ever had :) so we shall wait and see...if I spot or bleed at ALL....I'm going to the ER and demanding a BLOOD TEST and I want to know the exact HCG level ;) soooooo just waiting it out ....Monday morning I'm going to be waiting for the doctors office to OPEN :)


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Not feeling the PMA today i'm afraid got some results from the gentic testing and i have Balanced translocation of chromosome 13 and 14. There is nothing they can do about this and i now have a 25% of having a MC every time we get pregnant. oh and its harder for me to get pregnant as 50% of my eggs are duff before i have even started . . .
> 
> Ahh honey. :hugs:
> 
> I am sorry for the bad news... but statisticly, if you have had 3 miscarriges you chances for full term next time round are pretty good!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

so sorry to hear your news RAzcox - as the other girls say, I hope that next time you get a good egg and a sticky bean. FXed for you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hope this is it for you andrea.

Xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its all over for me :) but I'm okay really!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry did af come?

Xxx


----------



## cla

Raz Im so sorry I hope you are ok Hun xxx 
Andrea whats happened xx


----------



## milosmum

:hugs:andrea xxx


----------



## milosmum

lord I hate having long cycles - Cd 12 and its still going to be NEXT weekend before I ovulate! started the OPKs already but thats just optimisim, they were completely negative for the last 2 days but getting a faint line today so atleast I am progressing slowly.
still praying for a 32 day 'short' cycle this month with a nice right sided ovulation! Kind of hoping that the bit of weight I have lost and my healthier diet will help me get a BFP this cycle too!
Seriously I am going TTC crazy!
xxx


----------



## Razcox

Milosmum - It must suck having long cycles as the bit before OV is so boring! Hoping you have a 'short' cycle though xxx

Andrea - :hug: hun x

AFM - Picked myself up and i refuse to give up, just got to keep trying and hope we manage to get a good egg implanted. CD8 today and OV due in a week or so. Only going to be a couple of days and i can start POAS for my CBFM.


----------



## 4magpies

Wishing you all the luck in the world Raz.

You are deffo due a keeper baby!!!

xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks! I have decided i will try again and see how it goes but i will only take one more loss. After that i am going to push the IVF with PGD route so i can give this a go before i hit 30.


----------



## cla

Raz I'm loving how possitive you are xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Cla! I really wasnt on Saturday and was close to throwing in the towel but then i slept on it and wasnt willing to give up on getting pregnant ans having a baby just yet.


----------



## cla

Well don't give up you will get there xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm ok girls having a lotta issues this time around :( had to leave work one day it was so bad dr thinks I have an infection so I'm getting antibiotics to clear it up......I have a slight fever....so who knows......hugs an i'll see you all soon I'm gonna take a couple days break :(


----------



## cla

Andrea I love your new pic xxx and look after yourself I hope the break does you good xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok today. Just letting you know, tomorrow is the day! ULTRASOUND DAY! :happydance:
Hoping everything is looking good and baby is healthy. And VERY anxious to hopefully find out what we're having! I'm hoping for boy #3, but hubby is worried it's a girl!! I've taken a poll on FB, and it's a near tie! So it will be fun to hopefully find out!


----------



## 4magpies

Ohhh how exciting.

Have fun and let us know what colour your cooking!!

xxx


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see what's in there xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hello Gals. Had our ultrasound! :happydance:
Baby looks good! Looks like we're sticking with what we have! We are going Team :blue: We are very excited to be having another BOY! :happydance:
I will post a couple of profile pics


----------



## Mellofishy




----------



## 4magpies

Congrats!!

Love the pics...

I had some brown CM when I wiped before, think AF is coming early.

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Thanks! Well that would be very early wouldn't it? I hope the witch isn't on her way in for ya Magpies.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah a whole week but nothing surprises me these days. 

Xxx


----------



## cla

Congrats on team blue Hun , you will be out run with boys now lol
Mag I hope the brown spotting is good news xx


----------



## AuntBug

Yay Mellowfishy!! Absolutely love the pics!

Maybe implantation bleeding magpies?


----------



## milosmum

lovely photos Mello - looks like you will have your own football team soon!

Mags - I hope thats implantation bleeding xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OOOOOOOOO Magpies I sure hope its IMPLANTATION :) woot woot! FX an prayers are sent! 

Mellow I love seeing baby :) how sweet an precious is that!

Thanks as well for the comment on my pics....

I've missed you girls just been having a rough time really called the dr yesterday an she never called back so I've been bummed my biopsy is on the 2nd which is Wednesday...so we have that to look forward to...anyways still have pretty extreme pain on the right side some off an on but I'm okay for the most part! Here is my HPT from this morning I still see something so very faint but maybe its just an evap or something. I did an OPK an its BFN for sure :) soooo we will have to wait an see what happens....2 more cycles an its over for 4 months :( I can try this month as I am having biopsy on what should be my O day :) sooo lets pray it works that way!!!
 



Attached Files:







IC25muiseeit.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









ICBFP.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Andrea, I know the waiting is terrible.

I had my regular doc appt yesterday, and since she didn't think I was far enough along for the Doppler, she used an us. Got to see my lil bean swimming and wriggling around, saw the hb too. Everything looked perfect :happydance:


----------



## cla

Aunt that's fantastic news. Did you get any pics xx
Well as for me no bding this cycle as I've been feeling really down so it's been the last thing on my mind. 
I had a letter from the hospital and they said all the tests I had have came back ok, so the mc's must have just been one of those things.
I've got to go back April to talk things over to see if there is anything else they can do.


----------



## 4magpies

Awesome news AuntBug!!

I am still waiting for my lap appointment.

Testing tomorrow wish me luck. Feeling out though. Dont think I will be getting my BFP!!

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Cla hope you feel better hun....I know how hard it is sometimes to keep going....I wanna give up somedays but I dearly want a sticky bean LOL

Magpies I can't wait to see your tests tomorrow :) yippeeeeee

AFM----I'm going to get my hair dyed today :) haven't done this in years so its gonna be fun :) be back later an hugs to each an every one of you!


----------



## cla

Thanks Andrea, it just gets to much and you think why am I doing this. Then when I look at rian I know why but it is bloody hard.
Mag I really really hope it's good news Hun xx


----------



## milosmum

great news auntbug - so pleased you got to see your little bean x

Good luck with the testing mags - I thought I was out the month I got my BFP so my figers are firmly crossed for you x

Cla - so sorry you have been feeling down but I am glad they got yur test results back and hopefully if they are all clear the next time you get your BFP it will be nice and sticky x Its good they are seeing you again for more advice and assistance too.

Andrea - can't wait to see the new hair do! good luck for you biopsy next week hopefully that will give you some answers x

AFM - STILL waiting to ovulate - getting tedious now. Got some achey pain on my right side so praying that I am reving up to ovulate from tha side and hoping I get a smiley face on my OPK today or tomorrow! Watch out hubby hear I come! xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is the new hair an here is my OPK's apparently since I was late for AF O wants to come early and I figured it would happen...so here it is!
 



Attached Files:







NEEWHAIR.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









OPKSNEWESTEDITION.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cla

I'm liking your new hair and loving the opks xxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

loving the new haor andrea and i have opk jealousy!

I have a darker line on mine tonight but still no smiley face but hopefully it will go positive tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Fx for you magpies, hope it's good news.

Love the hair Andrea, get to BDing girl!

Hope you feel better cla, I know it's frustrating to not know why, but at least the tests were clear :flower:

Hope you get your dark line soon Milosmum. The opks drove me so crazy I quit using them!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Cla :( I hope you do feel better soon give it time doll an let your heart heal first before anything.....I sure know you'll soon have a forever baby :) I really do! 

Thanks Milos my OPK isn't QUITE positive but its VERY close an should be tomorrow at the rate I'm moving at! I pray you get your smiley at the same time that would be cool to have someone on the TWW with me!!!

Magpies can't wait to see your test :) woot woot I have my FX for you :)

AuntBug :hug: thanks for always being there :) I look up to you more than you could ever know! And I know soon I'll be right behind you on having a baby :) just gonna take a little more time to get it just right! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Bfn.

X


----------



## milosmum

Thats pants mags but I am sure its just too early - keep testing xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry magpies, don't give up yet. It's still early.


----------



## cla

Sorry mag I hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

12DPO BFN... wait for AF now. :(

xxx


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed it's to early


----------



## WifeyS

Its so early Mags. I didnt get my BFP until 14 dpo and it was soooo faint xx


----------



## milosmum

Arghhh I can't even use digital OPKs!!! I've been using the clearblue digital ones where you are supposed to get a smiley face but when you look at the sticks there are two lines on the back of them like a normal OPK. Now it says in the leaflet NOT to look at the lines but yeah right I am TTC mad and ofcourse I'm going to look at the lines!!!

So I usually ovulate either day 18 or day 22. Friday night was day 17 took the OPK still saying negative on the screen but the two lines on the back were nearly the same colour (until Friday there was a dark test line and a barely there faint line next to it) Assumed it would go positive on Saturday so I took one Saturday morning and saturday evening and they were both negative with one dark line and one pale barely there line!
I assume I either drank too much or didn't have a strong enough LH surge to turn it positive so now I don't know if I even ovulated which is very frustrating. 
We Bded Friday night anyway but not Saturday cause it was till negative and I wasn't really thinking but then Sunday I realised I might have just missed the surge and we BDed Sunday too. Worried I've missed the eggy AGAIN!
Sorry for the rant just a bit miffed that even the digital ones are confusing! Back to the cheapie ones next month.

Hows everyone else?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I'm just still waiting to O ....goodluck Magpies I pray you got it this time :) FX!


----------



## cla

What's snotty cm mean ????????


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think it means your VERY VERY fertile :) I dont get any CM I feel like a complete waste of a female body......

I feel like I'm getting so sick :( sore throat and feeling sooooo sleepy. I feel like crud :( an DH is now on night shift I feel so damn lonely :( this totally blows and well 2 more months til he leaves :( time flies too fast I hate this! :( :cry:


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Hi Cla...how are you? Did you get your AF?


----------



## cla

Nope nothing yet I think I'm due to ov anyday as I'm getting lines on my opk. 
We have only bd once and that was last night because I haven't been in the mood.
How are you doing, have you started buying anything blue yet


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me last night.

x


----------



## cla

Mag I'm sorry are you ok


----------



## WifeyS

Sorry Mags! Boooo to AF! Stupid Witch xx


----------



## milosmum

MAgs thats pants sorry AF got you xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Sorry the witch got you Magpies :(


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: so sorry Mags


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls just a little update on me I won't be on much lately feeling a little down at the moment with the whole TTC thing since DH will be leaving end of March....Today I had my biopsy :( it was awful and painful an now I'm cramping and bleeding it is horrible but I'm sure I'm fine...get the results either Friday or next week sometime.....she said she'd try to have them hurry so we will see. Also next cycle I get Clomid to start on....I'll use it even while DH is gone to keep me fertile so lets pray it works....anyways I'm gonna go lay down feeling kinda bad :( XOXOXOXO miss you girls an hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Where is everyone :( I'm doing ok having a rough day with the kids an im still hurting a tad :( other than that its good just tired an I did O yesterday yay :)


----------



## milosmum

oh andrea sounds sore but I hope you feel better soon and I really hope the biopsy results come through really quickly and give you some answers x


----------



## cla

Andrea I'm sorry I haven't been on I hope you are feeling better. When do you get the results back xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

should get them tomorrow or early next week from what the dr says then I get Clomid :) woot woot :) I'm loving this :) watching american idol...

Magpies I am so sorry the witch showed I hate that for you doll :( bless ur heart :(


----------



## Mellofishy

:hi:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi guys! Had my scan today, everything looks great :) Baby is growing perfectly. Here's some pics.

How's everyone doing? Any test taking soon?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00250-20110207-0919.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be testing sooner or later :( duno if I truely O'd yet tho my temps are crappy this month staying kinda low but above cover :( anyways hope your all doing well...thanks AuntBug for sharing the pic with us :) beautiful baby :)


----------



## Mellofishy

yes Auntbug, such a cutie!! Thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## milosmum

Beautiful scan pic aunt bug -thats a cutie you've got in there!

I should be testing this weekend if I can hold out that long. I am desperate to POAS but really dont want to cope with the disappointment if it is negative!

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

well my temps def. went up now :) woot woot :)


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Andrea and Milosmum! Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## cla

auntbug what a fantastic pic xxx
sorry i havent been on much but ive been feeling down again so ive been keeping myself to myself x


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla...I hope that you can find some of that PMA that you've always given to us! :)
Hang in there friend!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I duno for sure yet...but em...
 



Attached Files:







PLEASESEETHIS4.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## milosmum

Wow andrea thats fab! Can I join you because I POAS and ...
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## raisin

Yipppeee Andrea and Milosmom, that's fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

YAY!!!! So so happy for you both!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Mellofishy

Milosmum...Wahoooo! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance: What a fab lookin' line!! SOOOO happy for ya!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## cla

OMG congrats to you both xxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

anymore testing pics?


----------



## milosmum

Thanks ladies - all very exciting at the moment - trying to banish all negative thoughts from my brain and just enjoy this - sore boobs and all!

Symptoms are much stronger much earlier this time round and I tested again yesterday then wrapped them up and gave them to DH for an early valentines pressie (Mondays are no good for us as he goes to work at 6.30am which is not the time to tell him I was preggie!)
Anyway FRER was even darker - the test lines now darker than the control line and the digi said 2-3weeks when I was only just 14dpo so I am very pleased. Heres the piccie ...
 



Attached Files:







BFPdigi.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mellofishy

:happydance: Yay! thanks for sharing!! FXed for ya that this is your sticky little bean!


----------



## WifeyS

WOW big congrats to you both! Super strong line there! 

I just had my gender scan and its a girl! Wow im over the moon with joy! I need help with names now xxx


----------



## milosmum

congratulations wifey - a little girl will be lovely. Have you had any name ideas yet or any family names you are thinking of using?


----------



## cla

Congrats on the little girl that's fantastic news xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Team Pink! :D


----------



## cla

well im moving on to next month is anybody still with with me as we seem to be getting loads of bfps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck cla :flower:


----------



## Mellofishy

Yes Cla! We are ALL rootin' for ya!! FXed for ya friend!!


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

been to the GP today to book my 6 week scan for next monday at 2pm - so a week today we should know whats going on inside!!!

Hope you are doing ok and this cycle is the one for you xxx


----------



## cla

I bet you can't wait to see your baby xxx
Fingers crossed i will get some good luck because I seem to be on my own now lol


----------



## Razcox

I'm still here hun!!

Congrates on the BFP's all xx


----------



## cla

Where have you been hiding xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Been busy with Ela's puppies, had internet problems and my laptop has been in for repair!

How are you?


----------



## Carreg

I'm still here too and by the looks of things I will be forever!

xxx


----------



## cla

At least I'm not on my own lol


----------



## Carreg

Nope,but I bet anything you want that I will be the last one standing!

xxx


----------



## cla

God Hun I don't think so look at my track record lol it Aint to good


----------



## Carreg

Yeah but OH had is sperm assessment results back a week ago and has only 4% good morphology so we're screwed!

xxx


----------



## cla

Bloody hellhun I didn't know. What have they said they can do for you both


----------



## Carreg

Don't know yet. I have to go for tests (got appt with the Dr on the 3rd to try and get a referral) so they have the whole picture and then take it from there. In the mean time we have quit caffeine, quit booze and OH is taking male vitamins so hope that helps. However, it's not all bad...he has 4x the normal sperm count (78 million!) and 60% of them can swim so even at 4% good morphology he still has lots of good ones..somewhere...

xxx


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed that You get the extra strong one xxx


----------



## Carreg

Yeah that would be nice!! No sign so far though!

xxx


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed there is somthing they can do to help..


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still here girls. Next lap 8th March. Gonna ring for OH's SA results today.

Car I am so so so so sorry to hear that news. I am crapping my OH's results. Big hugs for you. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Becca :hugs: FX'd for you and Phil. I really really hope your results are good.
xxx


----------



## cla

Have you got the results back xxx


----------



## 4magpies

No results yet... :(

x


----------



## WifeyS

How are you all ladies?

Any news on the test results Magpies? xx


----------



## 4magpies

They haven't called me back yet.

X


----------



## cla

Don't forget to let us know what they say mag xxx


----------



## cla

Mag have you got your results back xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah sorry!! 

Count; fine.
Motility; fine.
Morphology; A little below average but still fine.

Good news all round!

xxx


----------



## cla

Fancy not telling me lol
That's fantastic news Hun I bet you was on cloud 9


----------



## 4magpies

I totally forgot to post it on here. Eeek. Sorry...

Really good news, I am very happy been in a good mood since I got them.

Just hope my bloods come back ok now.

xxx


----------



## cla

What's the bloods for nowxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

CD3 for egg quality and stuff.

CD21 to check I ovulate.

xx


----------



## cla

So when do you get them back xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna ring for them in 2 weeks.

x


----------



## cla

Don't forget to post it here ;) lol


----------



## AuntBug

Great news Magpies :thumbup:


----------



## cla

OMG aunt I can't believe how fast it is going for you xxxx
Any movement yet xx


----------



## AuntBug

It doesn't really feel fast :) no movement yet, still have an adversarial relationship with food. But I am getting a little tiny bump :D


----------



## cla

You have said bump now I want to see it lol


----------



## AuntBug

It's not very big, I still feel like I look fat vs pregnant, but I do need maternity clothes. I'll try to take a pic today, my mom has been bugging me too.


----------



## cla

Can't wait to see your bump xx


----------



## AuntBug

Here it is Cla - if you can see my tiny lil bump :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00161-20110226-1630.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cla

Of course I can see it , that's a nice little bump xxx


----------



## milosmum

oh lovely bump aunt bug - thats very cute x

good news on the SA results mags - hope your bloods are just as good x

Carreg sorry to hear about your SA results - can they offer anything to help?

How about you Cla where are you on your cycle? Anywhere near testing?

AFM - 6 week scan today revealed baby inutero with a hearbeat measuring 6 weeks 3 days (ahead of my dates) so I am totally over the moon xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Very nice bump Auntbug! :)
I just took a picture of my belly this weekend..I'm now 24 weeks! Wow. It's going by fast I do have to say!


----------



## BlueButterfly

* girls
Sorry haven't been on here for while, lost thread completely. 
Hope you are all well, will have a little read but I guess it will take while till I get up to date. 

I got my progesterone blood test back from January and finally I am ovulating!  that's good news, but bad news is since my pregnancy I started to have problems with liver (btw I don't drink alcohol at all) .
I had scan in September/October because of that and it showed that I have little bit of fatty liver - which apparently is normal for lots of people. (specially in England with all fast food) anyway thought i will loose some weight and hopefully it gets better. 
But my doctor took lots of other blood tests last week, and advised me to wait with TTC just in case (at least for month or two). 
Oh well , it looks like I may concentrate on my weight loss for while. Just off to Zumba class  shake that ass baby 

 to all and congratulations on BFP's which I missed. 

B
x*


----------



## cla

milosmum said:


> oh lovely bump aunt bug - thats very cute x
> 
> good news on the SA results mags - hope your bloods are just as good x
> 
> Carreg sorry to hear about your SA results - can they offer anything to help?
> 
> How about you Cla where are you on your cycle? Anywhere near testing?
> 
> AFM - 6 week scan today revealed baby inutero with a hearbeat measuring 6 weeks 3 days (ahead of my dates) so I am totally over the moon xxx

Thats fantastic news about the scan. I bet you are still on cloud 9.
I think I'm about cd 11 so no where nere testing :(


----------



## cla

Mello you look great, I can't believe how fast it's going for you.
Have you thought of any names yet xx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls... what do you think?!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0345.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cla

Is that a preg test


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah it is Cla.... 

xx


----------



## cla

Well my lovely to me it looks like you have only gone and done it congrats xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I am not saying I am pregnant yet, girls in gallery said they have had evaps like that even with in the time.

I have just done another and its very feint but still a line...

Gonna test with a FRER later in the week...

Please pray for me!! 

xxx


----------



## WifeyS

YAY YAY YAY!!!!! GO GRAB A FRER ASAP! Oh my god Im so happy for you honey xxx


----------



## cla

Well if it came up with in the time limit I would have thought it was ok !


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Wifey...

We just need to get you sorted now Cla!!!

xxx


----------



## cla

I'm in the knackers yard lol
It looks like I'm on my own now :(


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Milosmum - so happy the scan went well! 

Love the pic mellowfishy, I can't wait to have bump like that :D

Fx magpies, it's looking good :thumbup:

Don't worry cla, there are ladies left with you. I know you'll be joining us soon :hugs:

AFM - had my doc appt yesterday, heard the hb right away, it alwAys makes me feel so much better!


----------



## cla

Thanks aunt I know I will and I am over the moon for all of you on this thread.


----------



## Mellofishy

Fxed for ya Magpies!! I'm looking forward to your FRER results! I TRULY hope that this is your BFP!


----------



## cla

I can't wait either, I'm getting excited


----------



## milosmum

wow what excitement today! 

Magpies that line looks very promising to me - I,ve got all my fingers toes and legs crossed for you! x

Mello - I love your bump it is very cute x

Cla - I am sure you will be the next with 2 lines xxx


----------



## raisin

That's great Magpies! Congrats on the BFP! :yipee:

Hope everyone else is doing good too.

Sorry I've not been in touch in a while. 

-x-


----------



## cla

I hope I'm next too I want 2 lines other wise I'm going to spit my dummy out lol


----------



## cla

I hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## WifeyS

Im too excited - please do a FRER Mags asap xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on. 
mag anynews on the af front, fingers crossed she stays away xx
ive got my possitive opk today so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mellofishy

good news cla! :)

Magpies...where are you?


----------



## 4magpies

No AF yet.

:(

Fed up.

xxx


----------



## cla

Is there anysign of her coming xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Nope. :(

xx


----------



## cla

I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## WifeyS

Have you taken another test Magpie? x


----------



## cla

Mag any news xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me yesterday.

14 days till my lap!! wooohooooo!

xxx


----------



## cla

hun i really thought you had done it are you ok xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I am fine, feel loads better now I know for certain. Its horrible having false hope.

xxxx


----------



## cla

so i take it you are counting down the days lol
what are you having done agian xx


----------



## 4magpies

My tube fixed.

xxx


----------



## cla

so they are going to tape your damaged one up


----------



## 4magpies

They are gonna remove the adhesion that are sticking it to my inside so it will be able to flow freely.

xxx


----------



## cla

will you be able to ttc asap


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno yet, will ask that when I am in.

xx


----------



## cla

hopefully you can start right away and catch those little swimmers xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay Magpies :) that is awesome news :) SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! :) I miss you girls I'm not on much as I should be an I sure miss you girls like crazy! Hope your all doing well :) an I'll read a bit an catch up on things I've missed....I was on Clomid for the first time this cycle an things are going pretty well for me :) lets pray this is the BFP cycle :)


----------



## 4magpies

I got my bloods back I'm not ovulating.

Xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Are they gonna put you on Clomid??? What are they gonna do about that?? I am so sorry Magpies that is just horrible :(


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno yet will find out when I go in for my lap.

X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awwww keep us updated :) sure sorry to hear all the bad news but at least your getting HELP finally :)


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry to hear Magpie - hopefully they'll be able to kick things into gear for you.

Good luck with the Clomid Andrea, hope you get you :bfp: soon!


----------



## cla

Mag iam so sorry xxx
Andrea it's lovely to see you xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, little update from me. Went to see the gentics people yesterday and they have said we would be entitled to a round of IVF with PGD at Birmingham :happydance: So we have started the ball rolling with that and will keep TTC in the mean time.

How is veryone else doing?


----------



## cla

Omg that's fantastic when's your next appointment.


----------



## Razcox

No idea they have refered us now so it could be a month or two before we even get our first appointment with them


----------



## cla

At least you are one step closer xxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

wow thats exciting news....I'm so excited today my temps didnt dip they keep on rising an staying steady :) woot woot :)


----------



## cla

So Andrea when are you starting testing so I can follow you xx


----------



## milosmum

Magpies - sorry to hear your news - really hope your lap sorts you out and they can help with the not ovulating too x

Andrea - sounds promising for you this cycle honey FXed for your BFP

Razcox - IVF sounds great but excuse my ignorance - whats PGD honey? I assume it must help in your situation but maybe you could educate me!

AFM - still waiting for my first midwife appointment (3rd pregnancy and 1st m/w appointment so very excited about it!) appointment is next wednesday but time seems to be going past soooo slowly.

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Razcox

PGD is Pre implantaton Genetic Diagnosis (sp?) they would take a cell from the fertilized eggs before implantation to check they were normal rather then effected by my translocation.


----------



## cla

It's brill how they can do things like that now.


----------



## AuntBug

Great news Razcox, good luck. I hope you get your appointment soon!

How are you feeling Milosmum?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been testing every single morning but its really wearing me down I'm really DOWN an low this cycle :( I try not to be....but its month 11 and I just feel its NEVER going to happen....I know some have tried longer than me but its just really stressful this month for some reason. I'm all teary eyed tonight :( an not feeling so good.....have a horrible headache :( maybe its good news that all these crazy symptoms an my bb's don't hurt as bad as normal I wonder if I didn't Ovulate although I feel I really had to have......I'll test in the morning just for fun to keep myself sane :) an I'll post it on here tomorrow morning :) FX to all of us girls :)


----------



## 4magpies

Razcox said:


> Hey all, little update from me. Went to see the gentics people yesterday and they have said we would be entitled to a round of IVF with PGD at Birmingham :happydance: So we have started the ball rolling with that and will keep TTC in the mean time.
> 
> How is veryone else doing?

Awwwwwwwwwesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Please keep us updated, so excited for you.

xxxx


----------



## cla

andrea im so sorry you are feeling down, hun i know how you feel about how long it is taking to get pregnant. ive had 3 pregnanceys and im still here with nothing 21months on. we will get there xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww Cla :hugs: :hug: I think this is my month my temps are usually up an down an LOOK AT THEM IM IN SHOCK!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so my bloody CBFM is going out the window!!! It keeps asking me to POAS and i am not doing it anymore and pissing my money away . . . I reset it and now its saying high EVERYDAY! I didnt get a peak even though the 2nd line was really dark about a week an a 1/2 ago and it would normally have said it was a peak. Getting so POed with it!!


----------



## cla

Raz I'm sorry Hun I haven't got a clue with those, I buy my opks off eBay xx


----------



## cla

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww Cla :hugs: :hug: I think this is my month my temps are usually up an down an LOOK AT THEM IM IN SHOCK!

Andrea it's looking good xxxx


----------



## milosmum

RAzcox - that sounds amazingly clever and would be so reassuring for you, really hope you get an appointment asap x

Andrea - I like those temps this month FXed for you honey x

Cla - keep up the PMA I am sure you will get your forever baby xxx

Auntbug - I am doing fine thanks - more or less all day nausea but no actual vomiting thankfully. boobs ache but not as bad as they were otherwise nothing exciting to report! Still another week til I see the midwife and it is really dragging by then it will still be another 4 weeks til our 12 week scan and hopefully we can tell people - just seems sooooo far away! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm having achy hips like AF is coming...but emmm its NOT time for her??? I don't understand an feels like a stabby pain in my right side :( ehhhh


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed that's a good sign xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks :) I'm trying to hang onto hope but its slipping :( feeling so outta it now :( wishing I could just get knocked up to see if its even possible to happen :( they put me on Clomid an I didn't get a check up or anything with it...I thought I was supposed to on CD 21 get a checkup an I didnt get NOTHING :( grrrr!! I'm fed up with doctors!


----------



## cla

How's everybody doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm good just waiting on the :witch: to come carry me away LOL


----------



## cla

Not again Hun I'm sorry xxx
How's everybody else doing xxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

doing ok Cla :)
Time is flying for me it seems...I think we finally decided on a first name yesterday!
Evan
middle name still undecided!! :)


----------



## cla

Omg 26 weeks already where did that go. Loving the name choice xx


----------



## AuntBug

Mellofishy said:


> doing ok Cla :)
> Time is flying for me it seems...I think we finally decided on a first name yesterday!
> Evan
> middle name still undecided!! :)

Mellofishy, that's our boy name too :thumbup: we picked names before we even got married. Evans is my MILs maiden name. Middle name will be Paul, if it's a boy. We find out on the 28th.


----------



## raisin

So nice to read everyone's progress. I pray and keep my fingers crossed that you will get your BFP VERY soon!! :thumbup:

afm - we found out on Monday that we are having a BOY! OMG it seems so real now and I am getting scared. Our little boy will be called Thomas Walter.

Keep us all updated and let's see those BFP coming in! :happydance:


----------



## cla

Raisin congrats on your little man, have you thought of any names yet xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Raisin! I love the name Thomas :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Still no :witch: blahhhh


----------



## cla

God Andrea I bet you are pissed off


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was pregnant :) LOL...no wonder AF didn't show up :) Just remember girls YOUR NOT OUT SERIOUSLY UNTIL AF SHOWS!!! I am 17 dpo an got my first positive TODAY :) OMG.....LOOK HOW FAINT IT IS...an this is with not held afternoon pee I had given up on being pregnant an just wanted my period LMAO
 



Attached Files:







ANDIPEESTICK.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11









ANDIPEESTICK2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AuntBug

AndreaFlorida said:


> I was pregnant :) LOL...no wonder AF didn't show up :) Just remember girls YOUR NOT OUT SERIOUSLY UNTIL AF SHOWS!!! I am 17 dpo an got my first positive TODAY :) OMG.....LOOK HOW FAINT IT IS...an this is with not held afternoon pee I had given up on being pregnant an just wanted my period LMAO

Wow! Congrats!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant news Andrea - congratulations xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Lap wasn't good, getting referred for ivf in June.

Xxx


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: Good luck Magpies!


----------



## cla

How are all these bumps doing xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Growing :D We find out boy or girl on Monday :happydance:


----------



## milosmum

Mags - sorry to hear your news but really pleased they are referring you for IVF so quickly x

Aunt bug - you must be so excited for Monday - can't wait to hear all about it x

AFM 10 weeks tomorrow still not told anyone other than DH (obviously!) and my boss so we are going to wait til after our first scan another 2 and a half weeks away!

xxx


----------



## cla

Aunt I can't wait to know what you are having don't forget to let us know x
Milos 10 weeks already xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Cla..how are you doing? this cycle ok for you?
afm-I have my 28 week appt. in one week..glucose test..I have had LOTS of growing pains with this little guy all this week..lots of cramping..really uncomfortable.


----------



## cla

28 weeks where did that go, is it dragging for you xx


----------



## Mellofishy

it's gone by fast actually...I'm in "nesting" mode early this time..I have lots to do..I am currently going through the boys' clothes...I have one in 5T, so 4T must be stored, and my two year old is mostly in 3T, so all 2T must be packed up...ugh..clothes EVERYWHERE!! Then I need to get the baby boy clothes out and ready! 86 days or less....wow...it's going by pretty quickly!


----------



## WifeyS

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop by and see how you all are. 

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

We're on :pink:


----------



## cla

Auntbug frontward I bet you are over the moon xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

While we're very excited about our little girl, We're still praying she is healthy. I have a single umbilical artery (SUA) and a soft marker for downs (long bones are 3 weeks behind in growth). We have an amnio on Thursday to check for Trisomy 13, Trisomy 18 and downs. Lots of babies with both SUA and shorter long bones are born perfectly healthy, so we're trying to stay positive, chances are greater that our baby is fine. We'll know results on Monday, it's going to be a long week. :nope:


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I hope the results will be ok . I bet you are worried sick, we are here for you Hun xx


----------



## milosmum

Auntbug - sounds like quite a day for you - congratulations on your little girl honey x I hope your tests and results are all ok xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

AuntBug said:


> While we're very excited about our little girl, We're still praying she is healthy. I have a single umbilical artery (SUA) and a soft marker for downs (long bones are 3 weeks behind in growth). We have an amnio on Thursday to check for Trisomy 13, Trisomy 18 and downs. Lots of babies with both SUA and shorter long bones are born perfectly healthy, so we're trying to stay positive, chances are greater that our baby is fine. We'll know results on Monday, it's going to be a long week. :nope:

Sooooo exciting to have little girl :happydance: will be thinking of you next week , how you said stay positive there is big chance that your little girl is healthy little one :kiss:


----------



## Mellofishy

Auntbug- Praying for you. I know it's difficult to stay positive at trying times, but do remember that God will not give us anything we can not handle! I will be thinking of you tomorrow...stay strong! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. The amnio went well, we should have results on Monday.


----------



## Mellofishy

So glad to hear that!


----------



## cla

I'm glad it went well Hun , my thoughts will be with you Monday xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

Aunt I Will be thinking of you on Monday. X

also I got little news..... still very early but I got :bfp: on 31st March :winkwink:


----------



## AuntBug

BlueButterfly said:


> Aunt I Will be thinking of you on Monday. X
> 
> also I got little news..... still very early but I got :bfp: on 31st March :winkwink:

WOW!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I know you said you felt a little funny this month. I wish you a happy and healthy nine :hugs:


----------



## raisin

BlueButterfly said:


> Aunt I Will be thinking of you on Monday. X
> 
> also I got little news..... still very early but I got :bfp: on 31st March :winkwink:

Congrats on the BFP hun! Tha'ts fab news :happydance:
Wishing you a happy a healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## milosmum

congratulations butterfly - wonderful news x
Happy and healthy 9 months honey xxx


----------



## cla

Congrats blue xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thank you to you all. xxx
I still can't believe it myself, But I must say it is true when people say " Go on holiday, relax, enjoy and forget about making baby!" It worked with us. 
I really [-o&lt; that this little one is :cloud9: 

x


----------



## cla

I will have to try that lol


----------



## Mellofishy

Blue- Congratulations!! That's fabulous news! :)


----------



## BlueButterfly

cla said:


> I will have to try that lol

I'm sure it will happen Cla x

I also recently started to do Zumba and slimming world which was helping me to loose some weight, I lost only 6lbs but I guess it help with my hormones to get back to normal. I was trying hard not to think about making baby, but it is so difficult. 

x


----------



## cla

Aunt how did today go, I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## AuntBug

Great news ladies! Got results and NO chromosomal abnormalities found :happydance: :dance: :happydance: We're so releived!!!


----------



## cla

Thants fantastic news I was thinking about you yesterday xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Auntbug...that is AWESOME!!!!!! I hope your pregnancy continues to go great for ya!


----------



## milosmum

AuntBug said:


> Great news ladies! Got results and NO chromosomal abnormalities found :happydance: :dance: :happydance: We're so releived!!!

Great news auntbug - over the moon for you honey xxx :happydance:


----------



## BlueButterfly

AuntBug said:


> Great news ladies! Got results and NO chromosomal abnormalities found :happydance: :dance: :happydance: We're so releived!!!

OOOooo Aunt I am so happy for you that everything went well :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hi ladies I haven't been on in a long time :( I had a miscarriage that last cycle and haven't really tried at all since I kinda give up a bit.....but I have a new job that keeps me busy and I have more kiddo time and I don't get online near as much :) I miss you all! Thank God Aunt that your tests were all good :) Thats awesome :) I can't wait to see all the babies when they are born so many ladies gonna have beautiful little babies :)....I am 2dpo today so we shall see what happens....Magpies I hope your doing good sweetie miss ya!


----------



## cla

Hin iam so sorry about the mc, fingers crossed for this month xx


----------



## AuntBug

So sorry to hear Andrea :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Andrea thats such terrible news - sending you lots of love and hugs x


----------



## BlueButterfly

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been on in a long time :( I had a miscarriage that last cycle and haven't really tried at all since I kinda give up a bit.....but I have a new job that keeps me busy and I have more kiddo time and I don't get online near as much :) I miss you all! Thank God Aunt that your tests were all good :) Thats awesome :) I can't wait to see all the babies when they are born so many ladies gonna have beautiful little babies :)....I am 2dpo today so we shall see what happens....Magpies I hope your doing good sweetie miss ya!

Congratulation to your new job, hope you are enjoying it. 
I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage.Try not to give up , I'm sure it will happen soon for you , Stay positive and keep busy at work. :hugs:


----------



## cla

i hope you are all doing good xxxx


----------



## milosmum

12 week scan today and it all went really well! Been put forwards 6 days from 12w2d to 13w1d which is way ahead according to my dates! Baby was fit and well very wriggly and cute and the ultrasonographer was absolutely lovely - realised I was very nervous and took ages to show us everything which was wonderful xxx


----------



## cla

Thants fantastic news hun even better you are a head of your dates xx


----------



## Mellofishy

:) So glad your scan was great milosmum!


----------



## milosmum

Thanks ladies! Really pleased it went well but actually a bit worried about being put forwards! I know we didn't conceive that early cause I was poorly and wouldn't let hubby near me til the night I actually ovulated - and I was doing digital OPKs which were all negative til the one night I ovulated and BDed. MY real worry is that ome october if I go overdue then they will be harassing me into being induced at the main maternity unit when I want to deliver at the local midwife led unit but according to my dates I won't actually be overdue! Just have to make sure baby is on time!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Milosmum,
Don't worry, they won't change your due date unless it's "weeks difference". If it's just days, they will keep it the same.
I was measuring 4 days bigger at my 12 week, but my due date has not changed!
You'll know more as baby grows, and your pregnancy progresses. :thumbup:


----------



## milosmum

Mello- at my local hospital its the date they get at your 12 week scan that they use as your official due date so based on my scan they have put me forwards to 16th October! Eek I skipped a whole 6 days of pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

How you gals doing? :)


----------



## cla

Well ive had another mc, I'm gutted but it's like I'm getting used to it now if you understand what I'm saying xx


----------



## milosmum

Oh no Cla - so sorry to hear of your loss honey xxx CAn't imagine how painful it is for you again, wishing you all my love xxx

Are they going to do any further testing to try and find out more about the cause of the losses?


----------



## cla

I've had bloods and tests done from last time so I will have to see what they can do now xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Awww Cla, that's terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take some time to heal hun, I wish you the best..


----------



## BlueButterfly

cla said:


> Well ive had another mc, I'm gutted but it's like I'm getting used to it now if you understand what I'm saying xx

Cla I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

just checking in with everyone...I am down to 7 weeks to go...or less..I am hoping for less!


----------



## cla

GOD that as gone so quick where did the time go


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for your loss Cla.

x


----------



## Mellofishy

:) Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## blouseybrown

HELLO LADIES!
I haven't been on here in a very long time. How is everyone? What's the latest?
I ended up having a very traumatic experience that is inappropriate to go into on here, but things are back on track now. I think we'll be TTC again very shortly...
Missed talking to you all.
Much love, Sophie.
XXX


----------



## milosmum

Blousey - sorry to hear you had a rough time honey, hope you are well now and good luck with the TTC again x


----------



## blouseybrown

Hi Milosmum! Just seen your ticker, massive congratulations! Excited for you. I think we're pretty much NTNP at the moment, so watch this space. 
XXX


----------



## Razcox

Hello all! Another member returning after being AWAL for a little while, how is everyone doing?

Cla so sorry to hear about you loss hun :hugs:

Congrates to all the new BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## blouseybrown

I promised myself this time around I wouldn't get obsessive about trying, and just go along with it all... Yeah, broke that promise. :|


----------



## Mellofishy

have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> HELLO LADIES!
> I haven't been on here in a very long time. How is everyone? What's the latest?
> I ended up having a very traumatic experience that is inappropriate to go into on here, but things are back on track now. I think we'll be TTC again very shortly...
> Missed talking to you all.
> Much love, Sophie.
> XXX

Oh Hun Iam so sorry I hope you are ok.


----------



## Mellofishy

had contractions yesterday...but drank some water and went to bed..Dr. appt on Thursday! I'll let you know if I'm making progress (dilating) I think I am!


----------



## cla

omg omg good luck hun. this will be the first baby from this thread xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellofishy

had my Dr. appt today...dilated 2 cm. and 50% efface...making progress!:thumbup:


----------



## blouseybrown

Oh wow Mello! Very exciting, keeps us informed.
Hi Cla!! X


----------



## blouseybrown

I don't know if anyone reads this anymore but I got my BFP a couple of days ago. Only been trying for two weeks, so we are VERY lucky. Ridiculously excited!
Hope everyone is well.
X


----------



## milosmum

congrat blousey hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months honey xxx

Mello - whats happening - has bubs arrived yet?


----------



## Mellofishy

Soooo, somebody decided to arrive nearly 3 weeks early! He weighed in at just under 7 pounds even (6 lb. 15.6 oz). He is a great nurser and a pure delight! I am so glad he's here and I'm not pregnant anymore! Ha!


----------



## Mellofishy

He arrived on Tuesday May 31st at 12:56 a.m. He has a May birthday, and was due in June!!


----------



## cla

Congrats hun I bet he is a cutie xxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations mello! He is a handsomeboy and a great weight for being early! Whats the wee mans name? xxx


----------



## cla

so who will be next to have a BABY XXX


----------



## blouseybrown

How's everyone doing?
XX


----------



## raisin

Hi everyone :hi:

Just thought I would check in and see how you are all doing. Congrats Mello, how fantastic! And congrats Blousey, when are you due?

I've got 2 weeks left at work before I start maternity leave, thank goodness, because so far I have had a terrible pregnancy. Sure it will all be worth it in the end though. 

Hope you are all doing well and I'm rooting for everyone to get their BFP. :happydance:


----------



## cla

blousey congrats when did you find out xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Wow raisin can't believe you are nearly on maternity leave already - feels like the time has flown by! Hope you are feeling well and looking forwards to a few weeks rest before bubs arrives x


----------



## Mellofishy

We named him Evan Luke :) Evan, is a Welsh name, meaning "John" (hubby's dad) and Gracious Gift of God. And Luke is hubby's middle name.


----------



## blouseybrown

Fantastic Raisin! Bring on the maternity leave. I couldn't wait for it when I was preg with DD. 
I'm still getting very faint lines and I think I'm around 18/19 DPO?! AF was due Saturday, still holding out for that line to get darker, here's hoping.
Evan is a lovely name Mello, he's a cutie.
X


----------



## Mellofishy

anybody still checking this thread? How is everyone?? Cla..how are you?? We're doing alright...Evan is a GREAT baby! AWESOME sleeper at night! He's up at 1 and 4 for just 30-40 minutes...nurses, change him, then back to bed..it's the other kiddos that wake too early that make me tired! Hope to hear from everyone! :)


----------



## cla

Yeah I'm still here and still no luck.
Have you got any pics of your little man xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

Evan at 4 weeks. He is 5 weeks old today! :)


----------



## cla

Omg look at him, 5 weeks already where as the time gone. He is a little cutie does he look like his brothers xxx


----------



## Mellofishy

yes! all three boys had the "bug eyes" LOL!


----------



## cla

So when's the next one then lol


----------



## Mellofishy

I'm thinking we are done! I'm looking forward to having these boys grow and be done with the "baby stages" :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello! I'm here.
So last month I think I had a chemical... Lines never got darker and was a week 'late'. 
Last night I got a BFP and the line is darker today, I'm only 3 weeks though, so here's hoping it sticks. Big hugs to everyone.
XX


----------



## raisin

Hi

I'm still here too! Had a bit of a shock last Friday though when DS decided to arrive 5 weeks early. Spent over a week at the hospital in Special Care but he is doing really well and once he shakes this jaundice just needs to grow a little (he was born 5lbs 3oz at 35 weeks).

Hope everyone else is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







Thomas Giraffe.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









Thomas Fists.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AuntBug

Hi everyone :hi:

I completely lost this thread and I've missed so much! Congrats Mellowfishy and Raisin, your LOs are beautiful!

Hope your BFP sticks Blousey.

I know Squeal had her little girl a few weeks ago too.

Cla - :hugs: so sorry you're having such a terrible time, I hope they figure out a way to help.

I missed you guys, so glad I found the thread again!


----------



## cla

Omg there are so many babies now, Ive missed you all xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still here, still infertile, waiting for a HSG then god knows what. Desperatly trying to lose weight incase FS wants to refer us for IVF.

xx


----------



## cla

raisin said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still here too! Had a bit of a shock last Friday though when DS decided to arrive 5 weeks early. Spent over a week at the hospital in Special Care but he is doing really well and once he shakes this jaundice just needs to grow a little (he was born 5lbs 3oz at 35 weeks).
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

He is so cute, saying he is early he is a good weight I had rian at 36 weeks and he was only 4 lb 8 oz


----------



## cla

blouseybrown said:


> Hello! I'm here.
> So last month I think I had a chemical... Lines never got darker and was a week 'late'.
> Last night I got a BFP and the line is darker today, I'm only 3 weeks though, so here's hoping it sticks. Big hugs to everyone.
> XX

Congrats Hun where's the pic xxx


----------



## cla

4magpies said:


> I'm still here, still infertile, waiting for a HSG then god knows what. Desperatly trying to lose weight incase FS wants to refer us for IVF.
> 
> xx

Fingers crossed everything goes your way and you get a bfp.
It looks like you are doing good on your weight loss x


----------



## AuntBug

4magpies said:


> I'm still here, still infertile, waiting for a HSG then god knows what. Desperatly trying to lose weight incase FS wants to refer us for IVF.
> 
> xx

Good luck Magpies! :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Great to catch up the news on here! 

Raisin congratulations on your wee man - sounds like he is doing really well for being a bit early and he is just gorgeous in his photos x

Magpies - really hope your HSG goes well or that you get your referral for IVF x

Cla - hows things going for you? 

Blousey - congrats on the BFP - hope you are feeling well xxx

Auntbug - can't believe you are so far through already - the time is flying! When do you start maternity leave?

AFM - 25 weeks and doing fine. Been an easy pregnancy so far and now starting to realise that we had better thnk about getting organised jus incase we have an early arrival!

xxx


----------



## AuntBug

I probably won't start Maternity leave until a few days before my csection, if LO holds out that long. We've had some complications, she's a tiny baby with some issues with blood flow in the umbilical cord. They are trying to get me to 37 weeks, and then a csection, but she may need to come earlier.

We only get 12 weeks leave here, so I'll push it as close to delivery as I can. But I'm working from home a few days a week, so I have slowed down quite a bit.

When do you plan on heading on leave?


----------



## cla

I was wondering if any of you tried baby aspin ???


----------



## Razcox

Cla - I tried baby aspin, the lady that scaned me asked if i was on it and i said yes. She mentioned it wont to any harm but it may help so why not! As it turned out my problems were something that couldnt be helped by a pill but it made me feel a bit better to think otherwise!

Congrates on the new little ones as well! Sorry i missed it x


----------



## cla

Raz where have you been, have you been hiding xx


----------



## Razcox

cla said:



> Raz where have you been, have you been hiding xx

I have been lurking but been finding it hard to be 100% into the whole TTC thing, i didnt want my lack of PMA to infect anyone so i have been staying away. Making another attempt to get fully back on the TTC bandwagon though :)

How are you?


----------



## milosmum

AuntBug said:


> I probably won't start Maternity leave until a few days before my csection, if LO holds out that long. We've had some complications, she's a tiny baby with some issues with blood flow in the umbilical cord. They are trying to get me to 37 weeks, and then a csection, but she may need to come earlier.
> 
> We only get 12 weeks leave here, so I'll push it as close to delivery as I can. But I'm working from home a few days a week, so I have slowed down quite a bit.
> 
> When do you plan on heading on leave?

Sounds like you are having a bit of a stressful time honey x I hope your little lady stays put for a bit longer and keeps getting bigger x

All being well I home to work until 38 weeks then couple of weeks off before I am due! 

Raz - hope your TTC journey is a short one xxx


----------



## cla

Raz I know how you feel it just gets to much sometimes xx
Hope you are feeling better now, how's the ttc front going now xx


----------



## Razcox

Things are going fine just plodding along and waiting to see if we get funding for IVF with PGD, in the mean time we are trying naturally but no luck so far. Not been BDing at the right times though which is why. Managed to DTD better this cycle though so fingers crossed


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed you don't have to go down the ivf route and you get a natrual bfp this month xxx


----------



## Razcox

Getting a BFP is only 1/2 the battle for us though its 50:50 odds as to it being a healthy beaine and a viable pregnacy :(


----------



## cla

when do you find out if you can have ivf xx


----------



## Razcox

We wont find out about funding for about 3 to 4 months, thats the main delay. Once we get the nod then we can start right away so in theory i could have a BFP in about 6 months or so.


----------



## cla

i bet it seems forever but before you know it you will have a bfp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

PMA and fx for all of you ladies TTC this cycle :hugs:


----------



## blouseybrown

How's everyone doing? Lines are still getting darker so am really hopeful about this one. Got a scan in 2 weeks time which is very exciting. Still doesn't feel real, only symptom I've had is extreme tiredness... then again what's new haha.
<3 X


----------



## cla

Where's the pics xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats blouseybrown! Good luck @ your scan.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies :hi: I wanted to let you know Taylor Halle was born via csection last night around 6 pm EDT. She is 2 lbs 8 oz and 14 inches long. She's been breathing no problem on her own, no oxygen at all, even right after birth :happydance::happydance: We're so happy and I can't wait to hold her!


----------



## raisin

AuntBug said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I wanted to let you know Taylor Halle was born via csection last night around 6 pm EDT. She is 2 lbs 8 oz and 14 inches long. She's been breathing no problem on her own, no oxygen at all, even right after birth :happydance::happydance: We're so happy and I can't wait to hold her!

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

Omg congrats Hun, how come she was early xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Awww look at the premmies! So cute, congrats! 

So so sorry for your loss Cla. <3


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations aunt bug - what a beautiful name! xxx


----------



## AuntBug

She's doing fantastic! We had a complicated pregnancy. She had severe IUGR and issues with blood flow. They decided to deliver at 35 weeks at our weekly u/s with specialists. Now she's a feeder and a grower, breathing well on her own and eating great :thumbup:


----------



## cla

I'm so glad she is doing good I bet you are so happy xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks. I'm over the moon, she's doing so much better than I prepared myself for. It will be hard leaving her when I get discharged, but the staff is wonderful and she needs to get bigger before coming home.


----------



## cla

Saying she was that early she was a good weight, rian was only 4 weeks early and he was 4lb 8. Have they said when she will be allowed home xx


----------



## AuntBug

Not yet, but prob 3 - 6 weeks. It will take some time for her to show she can gain enough.


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see her xx


----------



## AuntBug

She's beautiful, so tiny but so perfect. I'll get some pics posted tonight when I get home.


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry it took me so long ladies. I just got home from the hospital, had to leave Taylor at the NICU. Just heart breaking :cry: But she is going so well, we are thrilled!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0054.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

She is beautiful Hun. I'm so sorry you had to leave her just think it won't be long before she is home xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Aunt Bug she is gorgeous.

Hope you get her home very soon.

Proud mummy!

xxx


----------



## cla

Mag congrats on the weight loss I bet you are like a new women xx


----------



## 4magpies

cla said:


> Mag congrats on the weight loss I bet you are like a new women xx

Want to lose another 2st 4lbs yet really.

Feeling alot fitter and healthier and toned which is nice. :thumbup:

You okay Cla, sorry to see you've had more losses. God bless your angels and lots of floaty kisses for them. :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## cla

Thankyou so much for that it means a lot. I've got the hospital Wednesday I just hope they will do somthing for me now, I just haven't a clue what though.
I can't believe you want to lose another 2 stone there will be nothing left of you, I bet your oh thinks he as got a new women lol


----------



## AuntBug

Oh Cla, so sorry :hugs: I hope they find something to help you, I can't imagine. Huge hugs!!

Wow Magpies, how fantastic! Time for shopping :happydance:


----------



## cla

Thanks aunt I just dont seem to have any luck xx


----------



## milosmum

Auntbug - what a beautiful girl , I hope you have her home safe soon xxx

Mags - well done on your weight loss and great news about your tube! SAw it on the one tubers forum. xxx

Cla - sorry to hear of your losses FXed the hospital can help you out on Wed xxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello everyone! Congrats on the weight loss Becca, I'm gonna need some of your determination, I have a lot of junk in my trunk. 
Auntbug, she is so gorgeous! Big smooches to her. <3
Milos! Not long to go now, how exciting. Can we swap dates? :D

I had a US due to some bleeding and pain, but baby was fine and wriggling about. I was spot on with the ticker and I'm due 17th March! Got a tear in my uterus, just gotta rest till 12 weeks (SO bored)

Hope everyone is well. <3


----------



## AuntBug

Feel better blousey, don't let bed rest drive you nuts. :hugs:


----------



## cla

its been a long time since anybody wrote anything.
i was wondering how you all are xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Hey Cla, good to hear from you, how are you getting on?

I am fine, now on maternity leave due a week on Sunday according to the hospital but I think I am about a week behind that so not expecting any arrivals til nearer the end of the month! Just busy nesting - cleaning and tidying and doing boring household paperwork and tax returns! I hate the paperwork but I can't imagine I will want to do it once baby arrives so I am determined to get up to date now while I have the time.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## cla

I'm good I've been referred to Birmingham women's hospital as they can't find anything wrong with me so fingers crossed they can help.
I Can't believe you will be a mom soon, have you got everything ready xxx


----------



## milosmum

Cla - really pleased to hear about your referral. I hope the women's hospital can give you some answers. How long do you have to wait for your referral appointment?

I must admit I can't believe that I will be a mum soon too! The cot, moses basket and pram all arrived from my in-laws house last weekend so now the house is full of baby things and that has made it seem much more real. I think we are all organised and have everything we need - until proven otherwise! Just doing some nesting - lots of cleaning, getting the household paperwork up to date and filling the freezer with food!

xxx


----------



## cla

Well I've been waiting 9 weeks for the letter but they said they are sending it out this week, I just hope I haven't got to wait long.
Will we get to see a last bump pic xxx


----------



## milosmum

just to let you guys know that 10days ago my yellow bump turned blue! Baby callum born a week early at 39weeks weighing only 5lb 9oz small but perfectly formed xxx
 



Attached Files:







12102011207.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

Milos congrats on your beautiful baby boy, how does it feel to be a mommy xx
Oh and I love his name xxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congratulations! He is beautiful. Hope the birth went well.


----------



## milosmum

thanks girls. Loving motherhood despite the lack of sleep! Birth was not to plan had planned on a waterbirth but failed to progress transfered to consultant unit by ambulance onto oxytocin drip ended up pushing him out lying on my back on a bed! Exactly what i said i would never do! Anyway he is here safely and it was not traumatic just not what i planned xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats sweetie!

I have now been diagnosed with PCOS ontop of everything. Next appointment is 23rd nov with the FS and I have now lost 4st in total.

xx


----------



## cla

Mag that's fantastic about the weight loss how have you done it, I bet you look great.
Sorry about the Pcos but at least they can help you know xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's just ontop of everything else its not really helpful.

Just watching what I eat. Cutting down on the carbs. Low GI diet.

xx


----------



## cla

I bet you feel great, I bet your dr is well impressed


----------



## 4magpies

No he just keeps telling me to lose more, very disheartening.

Especially when I am down to a size 12 from a 22.

xx


----------



## cla

Omg you are joking you have done bloody fantastic how can he say that.
What's your bmi now, is it in the ideal range now xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's 28, nearly 27. They want it to be 25. need to lose another stone and a bit.

xx


----------



## cla

Well i hope you can get there Hun you deserve a bfp xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow magpies - thats amazing! Bet its been a bit expensive having to buy lots of new clothes too! I guess the consultant just wants you as healthy as possible but honestly I would like to see him try to loose that amount of weight. The weight loss must be helping the PCOS though? Hope you get good news at your next FS appointment x


----------



## blouseybrown

Aw congrats Milo! He is absolutely gorgeous, perfect little face. 
I too am having a boy! Found out through a private scan I had at 18 weeks. 
Almost halfway there now...


----------



## cla

Blousey thays fantastic news on a boy I bet you are so happy one of each


----------



## cla

I was wondering how everybody was getting on xxxxxxx


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> I was wondering how everybody was getting on xxxxxxx

Hi Cla (and everyone else) :hi:

I see on your ticker you are 10 weeks - congrats! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## cla

Omg raisin how big is Thomas now, where dose the time go.
Yep I'm 10 weeks pregnant and I never thought I would get this far :) I had a scan at 8 and half weeks and everything was great


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Omg raisin how big is Thomas now, where dose the time go.
> Yep I'm 10 weeks pregnant and I never thought I would get this far :) I had a scan at 8 and half weeks and everything was great

That's fabulous cla! :happydance: Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

I can't believe how quick the time is going. Thomas is now eating proper foods and sitting up unaided!


----------



## cla

It's scary how fast it goes isn't it. Are you planning on having anymore ??


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> It's scary how fast it goes isn't it. Are you planning on having anymore ??

I would love to have more, but for now just the one will do me. I had a really bad pregnancy and not sure I want to do it again too soon. But in a few years maybe....let's see what the future holds. How is your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## cla

so far so good. ive been feeling really sick but havent been sick which sometimes i think thats worse, but it seems to be fading now so i hope thats good news.


----------



## milosmum

congratulations cla! I have not been on bnb for ages so missed your news but i am pleased you are doing well and i hope the sickness passes soon! When is your next scan? Xxx


----------



## cla

milosmum said:


> congratulations cla! I have not been on bnb for ages so missed your news but i am pleased you are doing well and i hope the sickness passes soon! When is your next scan? Xxx

Thanks so much I think lithe sickness has finally gone thank god.
My next scan is the 27th so I will nearly be 14 weeks


----------



## milosmum

wow 14 weeks will be a brilliant scan you will see so much! I hope we get to see photos! x


----------



## WifeyS

Massive congratulations. Yay yay yay xxxxx


----------



## Emma051980

Wow can't belive this thread is still going! Congrats to you all, so pleased for you's :)


----------



## cla

how s everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> how s everybody getting on xxxx

Hi :hi:

Doing ok here but got my AF yesterday for the first time since October 2010. :growlmad:

Thomas is teething and really feeling it today. Poor little guy.

How was your scan?


----------



## cla

Hi raisin, I bet you was gutted getting your af back to your lovely times of the month :(
I bet Thomas is getting big now, I hope his teeth arnt causing to much trouble. 
My scan went great after I stopped crying lol I will post a pic in a bit. I just wish we knew what sex it is


----------



## cla

Here is our baby at 13 weeks 4 days :happydance:


----------



## cla

Try again lol
 



Attached Files:







a2d37e40.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## raisin

cla said:


> Try again lol

Oh cla, such a gorgeous scan pic, you must be so excited! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Thomas has what looks like some teeth poking through his gums now but still no teeth, its driving me mad! 

Will you be finding out the sex at your next scan then or are you waiting till the birth to find out?


----------



## cla

I had a scan on Monday at 16 weeks and she is possitive Iam having a girl. I still can't believe it and we are still in shock
 



Attached Files:







c1a0b81c.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## milosmum

wow cla I have just seen your scan photos and they are gorgeous! Congratulations and great news on it being a little girl! Are they certain enough for you to buy pink things or are you waiting for your 20 week scan before you go wild in the aisles???

xxx


----------



## cla

Well I've had a private scan today and she is defo a girl so I can't wait to spend my oh money lol


----------



## raisin

Cla - congrats on pink! :happydance:


----------

